# Ens 186 lodged today



## basilvan2005

Hi,

Loged our ens 186 today together with employer nomination. Has anyone been approved since 01 July 2012 yet? Any idea on timelines? We loged decision ready through an agent.

Thanks!


----------



## ChinaKing

*186 online application status*

Hi buddy,

Just a quick question. Is your 186 online application status is application received or in progress? Thanks


----------



## basilvan2005

Hi,

I lodged through an agent, am not sure what the status is, but will tey and find out today. It was lodged as Decision ready together with employer nomination. Not sure how long this will take, a friend of mine was approved within two weeks of decision ready submission.

Thanks


----------



## ChinaKing

*Thanks*

Please keep updating


----------



## basilvan2005

Hi,

My Status says " application received" and " you have to lodge this application for DIAC to asses is" , but is have been lodged! I am sure this is just a generic message untill it gets assesed??

Thanks


----------



## ChinaKing

*The same status with me*

No worries, the same online status message with me. Looks it only changes to in progress after CO allocation


----------



## basilvan2005

Looks like a loooong wait!


----------



## ricknanq

Did you guys get the username and passwords to check your status? My agent says that this 186 different from 457, no username and password provided to check the status online. Hmmm strange.

By the way, basilvan2005, did you receive the confirmation "application received" seven days after lodged. Does it mean a case officer has been alotted?


----------



## basilvan2005

Hi,

Your user name is the TRN number you receive when you lodge online, and you then create your own password. My agent gave both to me. My status showed application received the very next day. I spoke to Diac today, and she said that they are working through the rushed applications from last week in June, she said it shouldnt be too long before mine gets going, latest 2nd week in August. My status will change to "in progress" as soon as a case officer starts working on it, i lodged DR with all required documents, so I guess we just have to be patient!

Regards


----------



## teddy6565

Hi, I am in same situation. My 186 application, decision ready was lodged on 10 July 2012 on new online system. Documents received showing 11 July 2012. The status is still showing 'Application received' - let me know if any of your status changes.

balsilvan - was that the Melbourne processing office you spoke to?


----------



## basilvan2005

Yes, Melbourne office. Has anyone been approved for DRC ENS 186 yet?


----------



## teddy6565

basilvan2005 said:


> Yes, Melbourne office. Has anyone been approved for DRC ENS 186 yet?


I havent heard of anyone as yet. Last time my agent spoke to DIAC they got a less favourable story than you have been told, saying it could take months to clear the backlog of applications pre July.


----------



## basilvan2005

Looks like a long and bumpy ride then!


----------



## basilvan2005

Hi,

Received my acknowledgement letter today with a Bridging visa A grant notice. Hopefully this means they have started to asses my app for PR??

Thanks


----------



## teddy6565

basilvan2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received my acknowledgement letter today with a Bridging visa A grant notice. Hopefully this means they have started to asses my app for PR??
> 
> Thanks


Was that through the post? What visa are you currently on?


----------



## basilvan2005

Got it through email, dated 31 July 2012. Currently on 457. The letter did state that my app is progressing. Not sure if this means I have a CO?


----------



## teddy6565

basilvan2005 said:


> Got it through email, dated 31 July 2012. Currently on 457. The letter did state that my app is progressing. Not sure if this means I have a CO?


Ok I don't have that, unless it went to my agent. Has your online status been updated?


----------



## basilvan2005

No update on status yet, also got my letter from my agent.


----------



## ricknanq

Got TRN and password from the agent. My app lodged on 26/07/12 as DR ENS 457 Transition Streamline. Thanks basilvan2005.

FAQ of DR ENS in Agent Gateway in immi website indicates you should be contacted within 18 calendar days of the lodgement. If you have not heard anything beyond acknowledgement of receipt of a decision ready application you should wait for 18 calendar days to expire before following up the status of the application.

I think the acknowledgement of receipt means that DIAC has officially received your application and you will need to wait up to 18 days from 31 July to get a case officer. Once a case officer has been alotted you will receive the result in up to four weeks. So worst case scenario, your PR visa will be granted in seven weeks.

Good luck. I am still waiting for the acknowledgement of receipt.


----------



## basilvan2005

Thanks, i lodged in melbourne, and unfortuanately they do not state that you lodged a DRC app.


----------



## basilvan2005

Just got issued our Medicare cards, one step closer! No fuss at Medicare, just provided ack letter, passports and Bridging Visa A grant letter.

Thanks


----------



## ricknanq

thanks for the update. I ack letter means acknowledgement letter? Congratulation for the Medicare anyway.

i just called immigration office melbourne and they said i (or the agent) will receive acknowledgment receipt within two weeks. it may come with information of the approximate processing time. Is that the case with your application? What does it actually say in the acknowledgement letter? Cheers


----------



## basilvan2005

It is a 5 page letter, basically says: " this letter confirms that your application have been assesed as a valid application. We have begun provessing your application. This letter confirms that your application is progressing. You will be contacted by you case officer about any additional information required in order to make a decision on your application. You have been granted a bridging visa"

It states a couple of other bits and pieces and says that as a guide most applications will be finalised within 5-7 months. They also attached the bridging visa grant letter at the back and the payment receipt.

Not sure based on this letter if I have been allocated to a case officer or not.


Thanks


----------



## basilvan2005

Received approved employer nomination today


----------



## ricknanq

congratulation, one step closer. keep 
updating.


----------



## basilvan2005

@ricknack - have you received any form of comms yet from agent or diac? ( acknowledgement lette, nomination approval etc)


Tks


----------



## teddy6565

basilvan2005 said:


> @ricknack - have you received any form of comms yet from agent or diac? ( acknowledgement lette, nomination approval etc)
> 
> Tks


You seem to be having a lot more success than me considering mine was lodged 10 days before yours. I still haven't had even the acknowledgement letter. I assume your status hasn't changed online? Keep updating, thanks.
Ricknack - have you any progress?


----------



## ricknanq

mine was lodged six days after 
basilvan2005m. hopefully i'm getting the 
acknowledgement this week. seems like 
the time to get the acknowledgement 
letter and CO is longer than the 
processing time it self. i called the 
department the other day and they said 
it will only take up to five days to 
process the app after a case officer has 
been alotted.


----------



## basilvan2005

Thanks for update. I am not sure if I have a case officer or not, but at least some things are happening. I know they have a massive backlog to clear from last week in June rushed applications. By reading my acknowledgement letter, it seems like I have a CO, and I am sure my employer nomination and Visa gets assesed by the same person, a bit wierd to get approved employer nomination and nothing about visa.

Thanks


----------



## basilvan2005

No change in my online status, still " application received".


----------



## ricknanq

i believe you've got a case officer who's 
assessing both your nomination and visa 
apps. same things happened when i got my 
457 online. nomination approved first 
three days later the visa was granted. i 
think you'll be getting yor visa this 
week granted


----------



## basilvan2005

I Hope so! My nomination was however lodged a week before we lodged the application.


Thanks!


----------



## teddy6565

Can I ask who your employer is, as you seem to have go that quick.


----------



## basilvan2005

It is a big company with a good relationship with Diac. Have you heard anything yet? Fragomen Global did my application, also extremely reputable with Diac.

Thanks


----------



## teddy6565

Nothing more. Also with a very large company, big enough to have its own internal migration team. Apparently sometimes no way of knowing how they allocate cases, your circumstances may be different as you needed a bridging visa - was your 457 expiring?

I would agree that if your nomination is granted, probably just a matter of time for visa.

I tried calling DIAC this morning, v useless, all they said after 30 mins is my visa was lodged and will take up to 6 months. Did you call the general number?


----------



## basilvan2005

My 457 only expires in 2014, not sure about why they issued bridging visa so soon then. My online status still shows as app received and not in progress, maybe they are behind updating the system.

Regards


----------



## ricknanq

Any progress anyone? Mine is still idle and no show.


----------



## basilvan2005

No, still appliation received on mine.


----------



## teddy6565

Still nothing here


----------



## basilvan2005

Looks like DiAC have gone into slumber mode!! Anyones status updated on online system yet? Mine still shows app received, not sure if I have CO or not either.

Thanks


----------



## teddy6565

I tried calling them last week, but all they told me is that visa will be processed within 6 months. Have any of your agents been able to find out anything different?


----------



## basilvan2005

Nothing from my agent, same story, very frustrating.


----------



## basilvan2005

Well, a new week to wait out for any news from DIAC! Suppose it will be the same as the last four weeks......... NO NEWS!!


----------



## ricknanq

I just called the deparment. Their strict answer is processing time as outlined in service standard is 6 month. The cold iron officer kept repeating the same answer and when I point into the agent gateway information of FAQ decision ready. She just simply answer "Are you an agent? If not you're not supposed to refer to this infor as we have clearly outlined the service standard as 6 month". I guess the deparment has changed it's approach and you don't get friendly answer anymore. Let's just try to live with it. It's final "SIX MONTH". Good luck and keep update if miracle happens.


----------



## basilvan2005

Yip, good shout there. I am just absolutely amazed that no one at the department saw this coming pre July, any normal business would have made provisions to deal with an increase in demand. A night shift would have been a great idea!!! Lets just wait, anyone that comes accross a miracle, let us know!!!


All the best guys & girls!


----------



## teddy6565

Good news - I have a case officer, they called my agent today to ask a question. My status online hasn't changed, but I 100% have a case officer working on my decision with a name and number.


----------



## basilvan2005

Well done Teddy, keep us posted.


----------



## basilvan2005

Any updates? My side quiet, still " application received" on website aswell.


Thanks!


----------



## teddy6565

No approval yet, nothing changed on online progress. Trying to get my agent to follow up.


----------



## basilvan2005

Another week gone, and surprise, surprise........ Nothing!! Cant wait for next week!!


----------



## Saman

My nomnation was lodged by an agent as DRC 25th of June (pre July rule) and I got my nomination approval on 24th of July. Unfortunately my agent didnt pas it to me due to her email issue, till 13th of August. Then I submited it on 14th Aug. I have case officer an I know her name. It is written one wk to acknowledge.
I have been told many stories about backlog applications, but all of them are just the worst case senario.
Also you should know, that DRC could be for nomination only, if you open the FAQ of DRC you will see that its impossible to have ENS visa application as DRC since the first part(nomination) hasnt been ready at the time of lodgement. All of agents know this, but its some sort of things keep us happy.
The good thing about DRC is that they do nomination part very quick and you will have CO.
I believe we should wait for couple of months, it will not be a huge difference a month sooner or later. If we get early, then we would be happier.

Also you should know after submitting of an application, there are 3 stages:
Application received , means they have them
In progress, means they are assessing
Finalised, means they have decided about application

There are some more status which not applicable, ( payment, and invalid app,...)
Keeping u UTD.


----------



## ricknanq

Saman said:


> My nomnation was lodged by an agent as DRC 25th of June (pre July rule) and I got my nomination approval on 24th of July. Unfortunately my agent didnt pas it to me due to her email issue, till 13th of August. Then I submited it on 14th Aug. I have case officer an I know her name. It is written one wk to acknowledge.
> I have been told many stories about backlog applications, but all of them are just the worst case senario.
> Also you should know, that DRC could be for nomination only, if you open the FAQ of DRC you will see that its impossible to have ENS visa application as DRC since the first part(nomination) hasnt been ready at the time of lodgement. All of agents know this, but its some sort of things keep us happy.
> The good thing about DRC is that they do nomination part very quick and you will have CO.
> I believe we should wait for couple of months, it will not be a huge difference a month sooner or later. If we get early, then we would be happier.
> 
> Also you should know after submitting of an application, there are 3 stages:
> Application received , means they have them
> In progress, means they are assessing
> Finalised, means they have decided about application
> 
> There are some more status which not applicable, ( payment, and invalid app,...)
> Keeping u UTD.


----------



## basilvan2005

Yeah, me too. Telling me what I already know??


----------



## ricknanq

Please refer to the info in this link.
Delay in ENS/RSMS visa processing - A.Y. Visas - Feel The Difference

it will shed a light on the expecting timeline.


----------



## basilvan2005

Saw that, thanks. Looks like we in for a bit of a wait then!


Thanks


----------



## teddy6565

According to case officer he just need one piece of missing info (they have lost one of my records on their IT system) to approve, so I don't anticipate months.


----------



## basilvan2005

Well done Teddy, hope u get it soon.


----------



## basilvan2005

Teddy: did ur online status update to in progress or not?


----------



## teddy6565

No it hasn't changed - application received


----------



## basilvan2005

Thanks, mine was lodged 8 days after yours, lets hope I get a CO 8days after you!! Keep us updated if you get approved, should be soon if you have a CO, maybe early next week.

Regards


----------



## teddy6565

Well it has been 10 days since the case officer first called, but that was only because there was an issue, otherwise not sure there is any way to know. Got a note today they are fixing documentation issue.


----------



## basilvan2005

DIAC UPDATE – 23 August 2012

Certified DecisionReady Applications 

The issue of volume also impacts agent certified “decision ready” cases, where we also have several months worth of cases to allocate. This cohort of applications remains a first priority for DIAC but sheer numbers of applications received means that allocation to case officers is taking 10 – 12 weeks at the moment which is considerably longer than our usual published time frame of three weeks to allocate to a case officer. 

Please be assured that we are seeking to allocate cases as quickly as possible but please do not make current status requests unless your application is outside the allocation timeframes outline later in this message.

We thank you for your patience during this busy period.


----------



## jinu007in

*186visa and medicare?*

hey can i apply for medicare as i apply for a 186 visa?


----------



## basilvan2005

Yes, got my card two weeks ago. Fill in the form, take it with your acknowledgement letter and passports to a medicare office. Very easy process


----------



## jinu007in

Thanks a lot basil 
But rite nw i am on a 457 visa and will b applying for 186 in couple of weeks....so when i apply how long does it take to get the aknowledgement so that i can apply for my medicare?


----------



## mireakel

*ENS 186 health requirement*

Hi guys,

Just a quick question for those who have lodged their 186 application. I can actually lodge my 186 visa application as my employer already lodge the nomination (Direct Stream) but I have some questions in mind:

1. Is the health check required before lodging visa? If yes, what do I need to do? Note that I am currently in Australia with a 457 visa. 
I'm actually confused whether should I do the health check before lodging or not as the booklet 5 says if you are in Australia you should do the health check before lodging while on the SkillSelect information page it states that "The department will tell you when to arrange health examinations".

2. How about for the police clearance? Is this required as well before lodging?

3. Does anyone know how long a nomination can be approved? My nomination has been lodged since 9-Aug 2012 and the status online is still "Application Received".

I hope someone can shed me a light regarding this as I want to lodge my application as soon as possible so me and wife can apply for medicare.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## basilvan2005

Hi,

Yes, you can lodge without medicals or police clearance, HOWEVER, if you want to lodge decision ready, you need to lodge with ALL the documents, including medicals, police clearance , nomination approval etc. 

It just means you will wait much, much longer to get approval.

My nomination took three weeks to get approved, and we lodged with all documents as decision ready.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mireakel

Thanks basilvan2005! it was really helpful..

If I need to do my visa medical now, I just need to get appointment with MHS and tell them the visa I am about to apply, right? Then after that, should they give or send the report to me to upload together with my application?

Also, what form I need to fill up for the health requirement? Am I required to use the eHealth? Thank you.


----------



## Pomster

Hi,

My partner's company submitted their nomination at the beginning of August (non-drc) and I just wondered how do I check the status? Could someone post a link? 

Cheers


----------



## basilvan2005

mireakel said:


> Thanks basilvan2005! it was really helpful..
> 
> If I need to do my visa medical now, I just need to get appointment with MHS and tell them the visa I am about to apply, right? Then after that, should they give or send the report to me to upload together with my application?
> 
> Also, what form I need to fill up for the health requirement? Am I required to use the eHealth? Thank you.


@Mireakel: make app at MHS, and they will post the medicals to you in a sealed envelope. U had an agent, and they uploaded it in the system, not sure if you are allowed to open and upload, you might want to check with Diac, but I think you mail it to them ir your CO once they request it.


----------



## basilvan2005

@Mireakel: make app at MHS, and they will post the medicals to you in a sealed envelope. U had an agent, and they uploaded it in the system, not sure if you are allowed to open and upload, you might want to check with Diac, but I think you mail it to them ir your CO once they request it.


@pomster: I had an agent that did my employer nomination, not sure hiw you check. Mine was DRC though and went very quickly, three weeks.


----------



## basilvan2005

Any updates from anyone?

Tks


----------



## Saman

I got my Ack number today for 186, non DRC, applied on 14th Aug.
Status hasnt changed, still "application recieved".
Nomination approved 24th july which was DRC.(i had to apply seprately)
Melbourne processing centre.

My friend, in the same boat with me, already got his visa,(2wks ago)!!!!
It seems, the real processing timeline is better than they advise us on their correspandance.
Lets cross the fingers
I


----------



## basilvan2005

Saman said:


> I got my Ack number today for 186, non DRC, applied on 14th Aug.
> Status hasnt changed, still "application recieved".
> Nomination approved 24th july which was DRC.(i had to apply seprately)
> Melbourne processing centre.
> 
> My friend, in the same boat with me, already got his visa,(2wks ago)!!!!
> It seems, the real processing timeline is better than they advise us on their correspandance.
> Lets cross the fingers
> I


Hi Saman,

What date did your friend lodge? DRC ir non DRC?

Thanks


----------



## Saman

DRC, 26th june, exactly the same day as mine, but he did both nomination and visa together.


----------



## basilvan2005

Thanks, I lodged 20 July DRC, hopefully I will get an answer soon!


----------



## teddy6565

Frustratingly still not got visa, but this is due to one of our records getting lost in their systems. It would have been ready over 2 weeks ago if not for this, I am very hopeful I'll get visa next week.


----------



## basilvan2005

teddy6565 said:


> Frustratingly still not got visa, but this is due to one of our records getting lost in their systems. It would have been ready over 2 weeks ago if not for this, I am very hopeful I'll get visa next week.


Hi Teddy: what documents did they lose! I dont even know if i have a CO yet, since my nomination and bridging visa approval, have had zero comms from DIAC or agent.....frustrating!!


----------



## mireakel

guys, how long did you received your acknowledgement letter after lodgement date? do I need to upload all documents before I could get the acknowledgement letter? I have not uploaded yet our police clearance as we are still waiting for it. thanks.


----------



## ricknanq

Miracle does happen. I just got a phone call from my agent. She told me that the case officer just called and my visa has been granted. The fact is it was granted two weeks ago but there was issue with DIAC system hence the letter was not sent to my agent. Good luck with your application.


----------



## basilvan2005

ricknanq said:


> Miracle does happen. I just got a phone call from my agent. She told me that the case officer just called and my visa has been granted. The fact is it was granted two weeks ago but there was issue with DIAC system hence the letter was not sent to my agent. Good luck with your application.


Well done and congrats!!! I lodged a week before u DRC, and immi told me yesterday i dont have a case officer yet! My nomination is approved though, guess i just have to wait. Did ur status change online?

Thanks


----------



## ricknanq

My online status is still "application received". I guess because I lodged DR nomination and visa both together, the processing time was much quicker.


----------



## teddy6565

My PR was granted today. At last. As I said, it would have been done about 3-4 weeks ago if if wasn't for the error, it was due to duplicate passport records, complicated and unusual and a pain to get fixed but we got there. Balsilvan, pretty sure yours should be any day now.


----------



## basilvan2005

teddy6565 said:


> My PR was granted today. At last. As I said, it would have been done about 3-4 weeks ago if if wasn't for the error, it was due to duplicate passport records, complicated and unusual and a pain to get fixed but we got there. Balsilvan, pretty sure yours should be any day now.


Congrats teddy, still a waiting game for me, with my luck, it will be dragged out till December!!! Will keep you posted, well done again.

Regards


----------



## basilvan2005

Got our visa grant letter today, yay!!!!!!


Regards and good luck to everyone still waiting, was just on 8 weeks DRC.


----------



## mireakel

Congrats teddy and basilvan!

I'm still waiting for my acknowledgement letter. I have not heard anything yet from DIAC. My visa app was lodge Sept 3 and Nomination was lodge Aug 9.

Wonder if I should call and follow it up with them.. Are you just calling the general enquiries number for follow up?


----------



## sujith

*ENS186 - 3rd July 2012*

hi Guys

i was in an hurry and applied for 186 online on 3rd July
there was no DRS then, so i tought i will wait in the line

but due to my luck they introduced DRS later...

and everyone applied through DRS..

and now my file has gone to the bottom....

hope 5-7 months answer we get from them goes fast...

and Congrats to all the Guys how got their PR..

Aussie Aussie Aussie, Oi Oi Oi

Cheers.


----------



## basilvan2005

mireakel said:


> Congrats teddy and basilvan!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my acknowledgement letter. I have not heard anything yet from DIAC. My visa app was lodge Sept 3 and Nomination was lodge Aug 9.
> 
> Wonder if I should call and follow it up with them.. Are you just calling the general enquiries number for follow up?


Hi @Mireakel: seems a bit early if you only lodged on 3 September, i lodged DRC and it took 8 weeks, i am pretty sure you wont have a CO after 8days!

Thanks


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

Hello guys,

My ENS PR Nomination was lodged in Mar and was approved in August, lodged my Application (Non DRC) on 14th Aug. Any idea, if anyone got Acknowledgement letters or a status change on system.


----------



## Saman

srikanthreddyasr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My ENS PR Nomination was lodged in Mar and was approved in August, lodged my Application (Non DRC) on 14th Aug. Any idea, if anyone got Acknowledgement letters or a status change on system.


Mine lodged on 26th june, drc, on 24th july nomination approved. 14th Aug, i lodged visa 186 online, non drc, ack letter received on 1st sept.
Co is on holiday up to 17th, so nothing would be happen untill end of this month.
Nothing changed on status, still application received.
Even for those whose pr granted, status didnt change.


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

Saman said:


> Mine lodged on 26th june, drc, on 24th july nomination approved. 14th Aug, i lodged visa 186 online, non drc, ack letter received on 1st sept.
> Co is on holiday up to 17th, so nothing would be happen untill end of this month.
> Nothing changed on status, still application received.
> Even for those whose pr granted, status didnt change.


Thanks Saman, this is very useful info. Last time when I called up the message was there looking case by case and they decided my one is not important because my 457 is until July 2014. Did you follow regularly or was this part of normal process?


----------



## Saman

Its a new process, so i have no idea if it is a normal, usual process or not.
I check it every now and again, but you will be sent an email prior to any changes


----------



## amstella

*Ens 186 drc*

Hi there

My migration agent lodged my ENS 186 decision ready on 31 Aug, nomination on 30 Aug and we received acknowledgement on 13th Sept.

I'm hearing of ENS 186 DR applications being approved in 8 weeks post July 1. Has anyone else been through the same application since July 1? Any ideas on processing times? I'm being told 10-12 weeks wait for CO allocation by the DIAC, are they just saying that to stop people from chasing them up?

Thanks!


----------



## basilvan2005

amstella said:


> Hi there
> 
> My migration agent lodged my ENS 186 decision ready on 31 Aug, nomination on 30 Aug and we received acknowledgement on 13th Sept.
> 
> I'm hearing of ENS 186 DR applications being approved in 8 weeks post July 1. Has anyone else been through the same application since July 1? Any ideas on processing times? I'm being told 10-12 weeks wait for CO allocation by the DIAC, are they just saying that to stop people from chasing them up?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Amstella,

My DRC took just short of 8weeks to get approved, i am sure yours will not take longer than 10 weeks at most. The status on the online site still shows as application received, even though it was approved on 11 September!! I dont think the site gets updated at all after receival, so i wont even look at it!

Regards


----------



## mireakel

*Visa Medical Result*

For those who have lodge there ENS 186 visa application (onshore) without MA, how you guys upload/send the visa medical result? Result is with me but the envelope says "Do not open" so I was wondering what to do with it.

FYI - I have not received any updates on my application. Last update I got which is last week is Nomination Acknowledgement Valid application.


----------



## basilvan2005

mireakel said:


> For those who have lodge there ENS 186 visa application (onshore) without MA, how you guys upload/send the visa medical result? Result is with me but the envelope says "Do not open" so I was wondering what to do with it.
> 
> FYI - I have not received any updates on my application. Last update I got which is last week is Nomination Acknowledgement Valid application.


I went through an agent and sent them the envelopes. I am sure you send it to your case officer once you have one, bu am not 100% sure.


----------



## amstella

*7-9 months DRC?!*

My migration agent just told me that the Migration Institute of Australia just emailed her to say that Decision Ready applications are taking 7-9 months to process, because of the new system implemented post July 1.

Surely this cannot be right? Ive been hearing of people getting their post July 1 applications approved in 8 weeks... and how would they know that these applications post July 1 are taking that long? It's only been 3 months!

I've been waiting four weeks now for my DRC 186. no movement, but they have allocated my nomination to a case officer, not my application.

I checked to see that the agent submitted DR on the evisa tracking site, she srnt a DR Checklist, so I'm assuming she's not lieing.

Anyone else heard of DR 186 visas being approved recently?


----------



## basilvan2005

amstella said:


> My migration agent just told me that the Migration Institute of Australia just emailed her to say that Decision Ready applications are taking 7-9 months to process, because of the new system implemented post July 1.
> 
> Surely this cannot be right? Ive been hearing of people getting their post July 1 applications approved in 8 weeks... and how would they know that these applications post July 1 are taking that long? It's only been 3 months!
> 
> I've been waiting four weeks now for my DRC 186. no movement, but they have allocated my nomination to a case officer, not my application.
> 
> I checked to see that the agent submitted DR on the evisa tracking site, she srnt a DR Checklist, so I'm assuming she's not lieing.
> 
> Anyone else heard of DR 186 visas being approved recently?


Hi,

See my previous threads. Mine was approved within 8 weeks on the dot. Also lodged DRC with only nomination TRN number. I lodged application 4 days after nomination lodgement. Lodged on 20 July and approval on 11 September 2012. You will be approved in the next 4-6 weeks, the standard answer from them is 5-7 months and that is what they will keep on telling you. My status on the website still shows as application received!!!!!! The same case officer that does your nomination will usually do your application aswell. I went through Temp transition stream, and yours might take longer if it was direct entry stream. Did you lodge direct entry stream or temporary transition stream?


----------



## MOSSY

mireakel said:


> For those who have lodge there ENS 186 visa application (onshore) without MA, how you guys upload/send the visa medical result? Result is with me but the envelope says "Do not open" so I was wondering what to do with it.
> 
> FYI - I have not received any updates on my application. Last update I got which is last week is Nomination Acknowledgement Valid application.


Hi Mireakel, when I lodged my application I had the same issue as I had my medical results in a sealed envelope. I called DIAC and asked what I should do and they told me to quote my medical exam case number. All medical exams are filed electronically and DIAC can access the database to view your medical results, they just need your ref number. So, I just attached the appointment receipt which has the ref number and also put a note in the description field saying "Case no *******. Exam is complete but I only have a hard copy, please refer to Medibank's records for results."


----------



## mireakel

*Visa Medical Result*



MOSSY said:


> Hi Mireakel, when I lodged my application I had the same issue as I had my medical results in a sealed envelope. I called DIAC and asked what I should do and they told me to quote my medical exam case number. All medical exams are filed electronically and DIAC can access the database to view your medical results, they just need your ref number. So, I just attached the appointment receipt which has the ref number and also put a note in the description field saying "Case no *******. Exam is complete but I only have a hard copy, please refer to Medibank's records for results."


Thanks MOSSY! Just as what I expected. I actually did upload the visa medical receipt last week which has the case number. I just put on the description field that VISA MEDICAL EXAM IS COMPLETE including the completion date.


----------



## Bokich

Hello Guys, 

Hope you are doing well!

I am new to this forum and wanted to confirm couple of questions. My nomination and DRC application have been lodged on 3rd of September. I have not heard anything since then. I do have the TRN but don't have a password - my agent did not provide it (she stated that this is confidential and if I want to check the status I need to contact them ). I was wondering if I should go ahead and check with DIAC directly? Or give it a bit more time? I also have a friend and she has applied under the state sponsorship about one month ago. She got her visa granted after 3 weeks! My understanding was that the ENS application has higher priority..


----------



## mireakel

Bokich said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing well!
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to confirm couple of questions. My nomination and DRC application have been lodged on 3rd of September. I have not heard anything since then. I do have the TRN but don't have a password - my agent did not provide it (she stated that this is confidential and if I want to check the status I need to contact them ). I was wondering if I should go ahead and check with DIAC directly? Or give it a bit more time? I also have a friend and she has applied under the state sponsorship about one month ago. She got her visa granted after 3 weeks! My understanding was that the ENS application has higher priority..


Not sure why your agent does not want to give you the password. Anyway, checking online would not help either as the status is not changing as they are not updating it. The online application always says 'Application received' as the status even for those who have visa granted.

I also lodge my visa application as the same date as you, but the latest update I got is only Nomination Acknowledgement letter. I am still waiting for my visa app ack letter.


----------



## MOSSY

mireakel said:


> Thanks MOSSY! Just as what I expected. I actually did upload the visa medical receipt last week which has the case number. I just put on the description field that VISA MEDICAL EXAM IS COMPLETE including the completion date.


Good stuff. Have you heard anything yet? I lodged my employer nomination on 6th Aug and visa app on 9th Aug, I called DIAC yesterday and they said that only the nomination form has been looked over and put into the queue so far... I assume my employer will have received an acknowledgement letter but haven't informed me. DIAC are currently only up to processing applications from 12th April 2012!


----------



## mireakel

MOSSY said:


> Good stuff. Have you heard anything yet? I lodged my employer nomination on 6th Aug and visa app on 9th Aug, I called DIAC yesterday and they said that only the nomination form has been looked over and put into the queue so far... I assume my employer will have received an acknowledgement letter but haven't informed me. DIAC are currently only up to processing applications from 12th April 2012!


My nomination was lodged 9th Aug and received nomination acknowledgement on the 17th Sept and states that application is progressing and a CO has been allocated. My visa app was lodge 3rd Sept and I am still waiting for any updates.


----------



## JohnnyBlue

HI,
I am new to this forum. I have submitted the nomination and application yesterday (2 Oct 2012) online for a 186 VISA (457 streamline). I am currently on a 457 since 2 years (which was granted quickly in a couple of weeks). My partner, which is secondary applicant on this nomination and application is on a 573 (higher education) visa.

I have collected and attached all the relevant documents (and translated with NATI translator):
- my and my partner Passports
- my and my partner Birth Certificates
- my and my partner National and State police check for each country we have lived more than 12 months (incl. Australia)
- my and my partner IELTS results
- Lease Agreements, Bank Accounts, and Financial Support Statements indicating our genuine relationship for more than 12 months
- my Job Contract, Letter of Employment and Job Description
- submitted my and my partner Sealed Health Result Letter by hand to the Centre of Excellence in Sydney.

However, as I am not with an agent I do not fully understand the Decision Ready Checklist (DRC), and whether I have submitted through this.

I guess this is going to affect my processing time, correct?


----------



## mireakel

*Ack letter received*

Yay! I just got my acknowledgement letter today but as per the letter my application is still awaiting for case officer allocation.


----------



## Pomster

JohnnyBlue said:


> HI,
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted the nomination and application yesterday (2 Oct 2012) online for a 186 VISA (457 streamline). I am currently on a 457 since 2 years (which was granted quickly in a couple of weeks). My partner, which is secondary applicant on this nomination and application is on a 573 (higher education) visa.
> 
> I have collected and attached all the relevant documents (and translated with NATI translator):
> - my and my partner Passports
> - my and my partner Birth Certificates
> - my and my partner National and State police check for each country we have lived more than 12 months (incl. Australia)
> - my and my partner IELTS results
> - Lease Agreements, Bank Accounts, and Financial Support Statements indicating our genuine relationship for more than 12 months
> - my Job Contract, Letter of Employment and Job Description
> - submitted my and my partner Sealed Health Result Letter by hand to the Centre of Excellence in Sydney.
> 
> However, as I am not with an agent I do not fully understand the Decision Ready Checklist (DRC), and whether I have submitted through this.
> 
> I guess this is going to affect my processing time, correct?


Hi Johnny,

To lodge an application DRC (Document Ready) you need to use a Migration Agent. The general idea is that an agent will look over everything that is to be submitted, make sure nothing is missing and then signs off on the checklist to say that it's DRC.

DRC applications are then processed quicker as the case officer knows that it will be straight forward and won't be required to request any further info etc.

Lots of people, myself included have lodged nominations/applications non-drc for various reasons so you're definitely not alone, it will just take longer.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MOSSY

mireakel said:


> Yay! I just got my acknowledgement letter today but as per the letter my application is still awaiting for case officer allocation.


Ah mireakel that's great! So am I right in thinking that this is the acknowledgement letter for your actual visa application as you already had your nomination ack letter? 
I submitted mine almost a month before you so I'm hoping my acknowledgment letter comes soon!


----------



## mireakel

MOSSY said:


> Ah mireakel that's great! So am I right in thinking that this is the acknowledgement letter for your actual visa application as you already had your nomination ack letter?
> I submitted mine almost a month before you so I'm hoping my acknowledgment letter comes soon!


Hi Mossy! Yeah that's right it is for my visa application. Letter states that my visa app is progressing and waiting for case allocation. It also includes bridging visa a grant even my 457 is not expiring yet till 2016. I find it weird though, because my nomination application is being processed by melbourne office and my visa app is with parramatta. I was expecting that I will have the same case oficer both for nomination and visa app.


----------



## amstella

mireakel said:


> Congrats teddy and basilvan!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my acknowledgement letter. I have not heard anything yet from DIAC. My visa app was lodge Sept 3 and Nomination was lodge Aug 9.
> 
> Wonder if I should call and follow it up with them.. Are you just calling the general enquiries number for follow up?


Did you receive a letter telling you that your nomination had been approved or did you call? I applied DRC Nomination 30th Aug and Application 31st Aug. I received the Acknowledgement letter for Nomination on 31st Aug and Ack letter for application on 13th Sept... sounds quite quick? I havent heard anything else since... i.e. no approval of nomination.


----------



## mireakel

amstella said:


> Did you receive a letter telling you that your nomination had been approved or did you call? I applied DRC Nomination 30th Aug and Application 31st Aug. I received the Acknowledgement letter for Nomination on 31st Aug and Ack letter for application on 13th Sept... sounds quite quick? I havent heard anything else since... i.e. no approval of nomination.


Your acknowledgement letters are so quick. I have not received any nomination approval yet, it's just an acknowledgement for nomination stating that a case officer has been allocated which we received 17th Sept. Our HR who's authorized to communicate with DIAC is on annual leave and will be back by last week of October. So I guess I will not know whether the nomination approval is done, unless my visa is granted before she comes back in the office.


----------



## MOSSY

mireakel said:


> Hi Mossy! Yeah that's right it is for my visa application. Letter states that my visa app is progressing and waiting for case allocation. It also includes bridging visa a grant even my 457 is not expiring yet till 2016. I find it weird though, because my nomination application is being processed by melbourne office and my visa app is with parramatta. I was expecting that I will have the same case oficer both for nomination and visa app.


Hey Mireakel, I think they just automatically issue a bridging visa regardless of whether you actually need it, the same thing happened to me and my 457 doesn't run for another 2 years.

I too find it really strange that your nomination is being processed in melbs and your visa is being processed in syd, it surely would make more sense for the same case officer to process both..? Who knows how they work, sometimes it seems to make no sense! At least you have both of your acknowledgement letters now though, yours have come through so quickly, I'm so jealous!


----------



## mireakel

*Email Follow Up*



MOSSY said:


> Hey Mireakel, I think they just automatically issue a bridging visa regardless of whether you actually need it, the same thing happened to me and my 457 doesn't run for another 2 years.
> 
> I too find it really strange that your nomination is being processed in melbs and your visa is being processed in syd, it surely would make more sense for the same case officer to process both..? Who knows how they work, sometimes it seems to make no sense! At least you have both of your acknowledgement letters now though, yours have come through so quickly, I'm so jealous!


Yours should be on the way as well knowing you lodge both your application before me. I think email follow up works. The first time I ask for email follow up for both my nomination and visa app, my company have received the nomination acknowledgement (17th Sept). Then yesterday I sent another follow up via email asking the reason for my visa app ack letter delayed since it has been a month already, then before the end of the day I got my visa app ack letter. Just quote all your details and TRN numbers when doing an email follow up with them. 

Good luck to all of us! Keep updating us for any progress of your application.


----------



## mireakel

*Medicare card*



basilvan2005 said:


> Just got issued our Medicare cards, one step closer! No fuss at Medicare, just provided ack letter, passports and Bridging Visa A grant letter.
> 
> Thanks


I just drop by Medicare office which is just down stair of our building to apply for a Medicare card. I brought the acknowledgement letter and passport as required, unfortunately, the lady in the counter said that my information is not yet sent by DIAC to their system as she can't find my details yet. I was advise that it usually takes 3 to 5 days before DIAC send the details to them from the date of acknowledgement of visa application. I will be back on Monday again and see how it goes.


----------



## mireakel

It turns out that the lady in the medicare office does not know what she is doing. I went to a different medicare office and I was informed that I shouldn't have been sent away as the ack letter is sufficient enough as a proof even though DIAC has not sent yet the details to them. They have issues now my medicare card.


----------



## wuyq_af

*new member arrived*

Hi Everyone,

I'm in the same boat as waiting for 186 visa. I lodged both nomination and visa application on 26 Sept as DRC through agent. Nothing from the agent so far.

Glad to be here hearing the feeling and updates to ease the frustration of waiting in the dark. Cheers.


----------



## mireakel

wuyq_af said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm in the same boat as waiting for 186 visa. I lodged both nomination and visa application on 26 Sept as DRC through agent. Nothing from the agent so far.
> 
> Glad to be here hearing the feeling and updates to ease the frustration of waiting in the dark. Cheers.


Which streamline did you apply for? Are you in Australia at the moment? As per the other guys who lodge ENS 186 DR, it is taking 8 - 10 weeks to process the application.


----------



## wuyq_af

mireakel said:


> Which streamline did you apply for? Are you in Australia at the moment? As per the other guys who lodge ENS 186 DR, it is taking 8 - 10 weeks to process the application.


I'm on a 457 visa at the moment for less than 2 years. so I'm applying direct entry. Hope it takes only 8-10 weeks. I'll be very happy with that.


----------



## mireakel

wuyq_af said:


> I'm on a 457 visa at the moment for less than 2 years. so I'm applying direct entry. Hope it takes only 8-10 weeks. I'll be very happy with that.


Good luck! I am also on a 457 for less than 2 years but I did not used a migration agent so mine is Non-DRC.


----------



## JohnnyBlue

Pomster said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> To lodge an application DRC (Document Ready) you need to use a Migration Agent. The general idea is that an agent will look over everything that is to be submitted, make sure nothing is missing and then signs off on the checklist to say that it's DRC.
> 
> DRC applications are then processed quicker as the case officer knows that it will be straight forward and won't be required to request any further info etc.
> 
> Lots of people, myself included have lodged nominations/applications non-drc for various reasons so you're definitely not alone, it will just take longer.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you.

I am however currently regretting this.

I came on a 457 as a secondary applicant in April 2010, stareted working with my current employer since August 2010, got a 457 in July 2011 from my sponsor as primary applicant, and applied for an 186 TEMPORARY TRANSITION STREAM on Oct 2, 2012....

But is the 2years requirement satisfied?

This is what is specified in the legislation:
"(3) (c) (A) the holder of the Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa identified in subparagraph (a)(ii) has been employed in the position in respect of which the person holds a Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa for a total period of at least 2 years (not including any period of unpaid leave) in the period of 3 years immediately before the nominator made the application;"

and on the Immigration website they state:
"Temporary Residence Transition Stream
For subclass 457 visa holders who:
•	have worked for their employer for the last two years; and
•	the employer wants to offer them a permanent position that matches or closely aligns with their subclass 457 occupation.
Direct Entry Stream
For applicants who:
•	are in Australia and do not hold a subclass 457 visa; or
•	have not held a subclass 457 visa for the last two years; or
•	are applying directly from overseas."

I have been crazy in the last two days contating agents, and calling 131881.

I got told by 131881 that my secondary was a subclass 457, but then I got also told that I needed to be primary applicant for 2years. 
One agent told me I need to fill in the form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) and apply for the direct stream and get my skills assessed ASAP. 131881 also told me that in a more recent call. 
Another agent told me that since I worked in the current position for 2 of the previous 3 years I am fine. A third agent will come back to me on Monday.

Has anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## wuyq_af

It's not easy to give your advice on this, because even the migration professionals give different answers. however, on the safe side, you can do the skill assessment if you are able to.


----------



## mireakel

I agree with wuyq_af, your case is complicated plus the fact that they gave different responses. But based on my understanding you should be working for your current employer for the last 2 years as a 457 visa where they are the one who sponsored it. Since you are a secondary applicant at first and I assume that 457 was sponsored by a different employer then you won't be eligible for Temporary Residence stream. But who knows, DIAC might consider it as it is not explicitly stated on the immi website.

You could actually start to do skills assessment and english exam and in any case, you could go for Direct entry stream.


----------



## MOSSY

JohnnyBlue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am however currently regretting this.
> 
> I came on a 457 as a secondary applicant in April 2010, stareted working with my current employer since August 2010, got a 457 in July 2011 from my sponsor as primary applicant, and applied for an 186 TEMPORARY TRANSITION STREAM on Oct 2, 2012....
> 
> But is the 2years requirement satisfied?
> 
> This is what is specified in the legislation:
> "(3) (c) (A) the holder of the Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa identified in subparagraph (a)(ii) has been employed in the position in respect of which the person holds a Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa for a total period of at least 2 years (not including any period of unpaid leave) in the period of 3 years immediately before the nominator made the application;"
> 
> and on the Immigration website they state:
> "Temporary Residence Transition Stream
> For subclass 457 visa holders who:
> •	have worked for their employer for the last two years; and
> •	the employer wants to offer them a permanent position that matches or closely aligns with their subclass 457 occupation.
> Direct Entry Stream
> For applicants who:
> •	are in Australia and do not hold a subclass 457 visa; or
> •	have not held a subclass 457 visa for the last two years; or
> •	are applying directly from overseas."
> 
> I have been crazy in the last two days contating agents, and calling 131881.
> 
> I got told by 131881 that my secondary was a subclass 457, but then I got also told that I needed to be primary applicant for 2years.
> One agent told me I need to fill in the form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) and apply for the direct stream and get my skills assessed ASAP. 131881 also told me that in a more recent call.
> Another agent told me that since I worked in the current position for 2 of the previous 3 years I am fine. A third agent will come back to me on Monday.
> 
> Has anyone been in a similar situation?


Hi JohnnyBlue,

I had the same question a while back as the information on the legislation and what's on the website seem to contradict each other so I called the DIAC for clarification. They told me that the 2 years has to be whilst you were on a qualifying visa (ie 457) which meant that I had wait for a further 6 months or so until I could apply (via what is now the Temporary Transition Scheme). I think that the information set out in the legislation is what you should always go by. The information that they have about this on the immi.gov.au is really confusing! I hope you hear back with favourable news, keep us posted.


----------



## Bokich

Hey Guys, 

One question to confirm - If you don't have 2 full years on 457 visa but got the positive skills assessment you can still apply under the DRC and don't need to wait for 2 years?

Thanks in advance!
Bokich


----------



## mireakel

Bokich said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One question to confirm - If you don't have 2 full years on 457 visa but got the positive skills assessment you can still apply under the DRC and don't need to wait for 2 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Bokich


You can still apply under DRC through "Direct Entry" stream. You need a skills assessment and IELTS of atleast 6.0.


----------



## mireakel

Bokich said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One question to confirm - If you don't have 2 full years on 457 visa but got the positive skills assessment you can still apply under the DRC and don't need to wait for 2 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Bokich


You can still apply under DRC through "Direct Entry" stream. You need a skills assessment and IELTS of atleast 6.0.


----------



## Bokich

Many thanks for this Mireakel!


----------



## JohnnyBlue

MOSSY said:


> Hi JohnnyBlue,
> 
> I had the same question a while back as the information on the legislation and what's on the website seem to contradict each other so I called the DIAC for clarification. They told me that the 2 years has to be whilst you were on a qualifying visa (ie 457) which meant that I had wait for a further 6 months or so until I could apply (via what is now the Temporary Transition Scheme). I think that the information set out in the legislation is what you should always go by. The information that they have about this on the immi.gov.au is really confusing! I hope you hear back with favourable news, keep us posted.


Hi Mossy thanks for your answer. 
Did you also have an agent?
As mentioned I got recently told by the 131881 that I need to be primary, but that was not the case in July. I also have different point of views from different agents (one says it is better to change it, the other two says it is fine).

Nevertheless I am preparing a skills assessment, as I don't want to argue with a Case Officer and risk the applications fees,

But I bet I am not the first one in this case, and I would like to know what Case Officers have done, and if they have the option to refuse my application even if I communicate them that I will provide a skills assessment ASAP.

Also, can two Case Officers provide two different outcomes for the same case?

I was also wondering if anyone has found anything on Immi website which specify directly or indirectly that you need to have 2years 457 visa as primary applicant.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## MOSSY

JohnnyBlue said:


> Hi Mossy thanks for your answer.
> Did you also have an agent?
> As mentioned I got recently told by the 131881 that I need to be primary, but that was not the case in July. I also have different point of views from different agents (one says it is better to change it, the other two says it is fine).
> 
> Nevertheless I am preparing a skills assessment, as I don't want to argue with a Case Officer and risk the applications fees,
> 
> But I bet I am not the first one in this case, and I would like to know what Case Officers have done, and if they have the option to refuse my application even if I communicate them that I will provide a skills assessment ASAP.
> 
> Also, can two Case Officers provide two different outcomes for the same case?
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone has found anything on Immi website which specify directly or indirectly that you need to have 2years 457 visa as primary applicant.
> 
> Many thanks for your help.


Hey JohnnyBlue,
I applied myself, not through an agent which also means I was unable to lodge a DR application so my wait until I get granted PR is gonna be looooooooong!

I think it's a good idea to do a skills assessment to back up your application, just in case. They do have the power to refuse your application based on the grounds that you don't fulfil the criteria that is set out for the stream you have applied through.

However, because it's a new process and the streams are new, that may be in your favour and they may very well be lenient. I think it all depends on your circumstance, the case officer you get and how quickly you respond to them and provide them with any additional information that they request. There are a number of factors so I don't think I can give you a concrete answer, just try your best! I'm not sure if its possible to switch your application to direct entry rather than transition, once you have been allocated a case officer and explain your situation but you could maybe give that a try too. I think you will just have to wait and see what your case officer says once you are assigned to one. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## wuyq_af

*any update*

Has any one got any progress on your application?


----------



## MOSSY

wuyq_af said:


> Has any one got any progress on your application?


Nope, I emailed almost a week ago asking for a progress update/acknowledgement of my visa app as I have acknowledgement for my nomination but not my visa, have heard nothing except the automated reply.


----------



## JohnnyBlue

wuyq_af said:


> Has any one got any progress on your application?


Nope, not yet. I called 131881 and I got told it takes at least 8 working days for them to see the nomination/appliciaton ID online


----------



## MOSSY

JohnnyBlue said:


> Nope, not yet. I called 131881 and I got told it takes at least 8 working days for them to see the nomination/appliciaton ID online


Mmmm in my experience it's quite a lot longer than that, I lodged my nomination on 6th August and received my acknowledgement on 3rd October, still waiting for visa app acknowledgment which was lodged on 9th August.


----------



## mireakel

*No update*

No update since last week. Checking my email like crazy, refreshing it every time just to see if there is some email from the department.


----------



## amstella

basilvan2005 said:


> Got our visa grant letter today, yay!!!!!!
> 
> Regards and good luck to everyone still waiting, was just on 8 weeks DRC.


Hi. Did you receive notification when your case officer was allocated or did you just get a decision?

I had my ack letter for my nomination within 24 hours and for my app within 2 weeks but haven't heard a peep since - its been 6 weeks. Not even got a nomination approval!!!!


----------



## amstella

That's very slow - was it Decision ready?


----------



## wuyq_af

I lodged decision ready application on 26/09, but have not received acknowledgement letter yet. Everything seems like I have not submitted the application. Medicare cannot see the data linked to their system so denied my enrolment in medicare.


----------



## Bokich

Hello Guys, 

Yesterday I called DIAC and they have informed that my nomination has not been approved yet. We lodged both (nom and visa app, DRC) on 3rd of September. I believe it takes up to 2 months to get the nomination approved?

Also, I am reading through some other forums and people say that you can't lodge your visa application until the nomination is approved. Is it the case? 
As my agent has submitted both on the same day, confused here and no update from the agent for a month already 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mireakel

wuyq_af said:


> I lodged decision ready application on 26/09, but have not received acknowledgement letter yet. Everything seems like I have not submitted the application. Medicare cannot see the data linked to their system so denied my enrolment in medicare.


The data linked to Medicare will only be available after 2 to 3 days upon receiving your acknowledgement letter. If you have your acknowledgement letter, even they can't get the link, they should still allow you to enroll with Medicare as it is enough proof that you have applied for PR visa.


----------



## mireakel

Bokich said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yesterday I called DIAC and they have informed that my nomination has not been approved yet. We lodged both (nom and visa app, DRC) on 3rd of September. I believe it takes up to 2 months to get the nomination approved?
> 
> Also, I am reading through some other forums and people say that you can't lodge your visa application until the nomination is approved. Is it the case?
> As my agent has submitted both on the same day, confused here and no update from the agent for a month already
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Have you got your acknowledgement letter? I think most of DRC application are process within 8 to 12 weeks. Yours is only about 5 weeks yet.

You can lodge the visa app even without nomination approval as it only requires the nomination TRN to lodge the visa app. The thing is they can't process your visa application until the nomination is progressing or approve.


----------



## Bokich

mireakel said:


> Have you got your acknowledgement letter? I think most of DRC application are process within 8 to 12 weeks. Yours is only about 5 weeks yet.
> 
> You can lodge the visa app even without nomination approval as it only requires the nomination TRN to lodge the visa app. The thing is they can't process your visa application until the nomination is progressing or approve.


Thanks so much Mireakel !

No, I have not received anything so far. it may happen that my agent got something but they are terrible with responses. I will probably wait another two weeks and follow up then.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bibby25

mireakel said:


> Yours should be on the way as well knowing you lodge both your application before me. I think email follow up works. The first time I ask for email follow up for both my nomination and visa app, my company have received the nomination acknowledgement (17th Sept). Then yesterday I sent another follow up via email asking the reason for my visa app ack letter delayed since it has been a month already, then before the end of the day I got my visa app ack letter. Just quote all your details and TRN numbers when doing an email follow up with them.
> 
> Good luck to all of us! Keep updating us for any progress of your application.


Hi Mireakel - I logded my application 2 weeks after you did and have not had any response since, too! By the way, I am also a Filipino and I joined this forum as I would like to get a chance to speak to you. I don't know how but are you able to send me private message?


----------



## Bonza

*186-Direct Entry Applicants please help!*

*DIAC*
The following link : Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)
Says that for the Direct Entry stream

If you apply for the Direct entry stream, you must:


provide a positive skills assessment in your nominated occupation
 _provide evidence of at least three years of relevant work experience_
 have competent English.

*For #2 above* : Are original letters from my overseas employer / payslip / contract letters sufficient?

For the 186-Direct Entry will DIAC consider 3 years work-ex even if it wasnt submitted to VETASSESS (it is relevant to my nominated occupation)

Previously I used this work experience with DIAC to approve my 457 which I assume they have on file. * No assessment was required for the 457.

Now the next question :
VETASSESS
I understand what the skill assessment requirements are from VETASSESS. 

at least one year of employment completed at an appropriate level over the last five years in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation is required for all nominated occupation.

To speed up the process I've thought of only submitting my 18 months Australian work-ex (Marketing consultant and I just completed a Master of Marketing prior to that @ Uni Syd). So the educational qualification and work extremely tightly related. I also have a reasonably high salary bracket and I am employed by a very reputed firm that operates in my specific industry and I've also consistently been a top performer (certificates/awards to prove this).

So what I specifically need to know is if DIAC will only consider the same work-ex submitted to VETASSESS or the 2 can be independant! *


----------



## Bonza

Hey guys any idea on the above?


----------



## mireakel

it's a new week and hoping for a good news or at least an update.


----------



## amstella

I'm on week 7 of waiting now. Nom 30th Aug, App 31st Aug. Ack letters received 30th Aug and 13th Sept.

I've read on a few threads that DRC applications are taking between 4 and 13 weeks to approve. It seems to be pot luck. 

My migration agent said that we will hear when a CO is allocated and nomination is approved, however I've also heard of people who haven't heard anything until they get the visa granted! It's a real lottery. 

Has anyone had any developments whatsoever since applying for an ENS 186 Transition visa between June/July and now?


----------



## Bokich

Hey Guys, 

Called my agent today and she said that they have only received the Ack letter for my nomination about 10 days ago. We lodged both nomination and application (DRC) on 3rd of September. She has also informed that my application has been moved to Victoria as they are too busy in NSW.


----------



## pagla

Very helpful discussions. I've lodge my application in September. I called them yesterday, they advised it will take another 4/5 weeks to receive acknowledgement letter.

I included my wife in the application. Can anyone tell me whether the Acknowledgment letter will have my wife name mentioned. Will she able to get a medicare card with this letter being me the primary applicant?

Regards


----------



## mireakel

pagla said:


> Very helpful discussions. I've lodge my application in September. I called them yesterday, they advised it will take another 4/5 weeks to receive acknowledgement letter.
> 
> I included my wife in the application. Can anyone tell me whether the Acknowledgment letter will have my wife name mentioned. Will she able to get a medicare card with this letter being me the primary applicant?
> 
> Regards


Hi pagla, I also included my wife and my baby on my application. The acknowledgement letter does not contain the name of my wife and baby but their name is included on the bridging visa grant letter. We were able to get a medicare card but I have to explain to the medicare representative that I have included them on my application as stated on the bridging visa. At first, they were hesitant as the name of my wife and baby is not on the acknowledgement letter but we were able to sort it out.


----------



## mireakel

Bokich said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Called my agent today and she said that they have only received the Ack letter for my nomination about 10 days ago. We lodged both nomination and application (DRC) on 3rd of September. She has also informed that my application has been moved to Victoria as they are too busy in NSW.


If your application is move to Victoria, then that means they gonna progress your application soon. I think it is the same case happened to me as my nomination is being processed by Victoria with CO. But my visa application I think is process by NSW as per the acknowledgement letter but without CO yet. I have no update on my nomination as our HR who is authorize to receive DIAC update is still on leave until end of this month.

Does someone know if I can call DIAC enquiry to know the status of my nomination?


----------



## Bokich

mireakel said:


> If your application is move to Victoria, then that means they gonna progress your application soon. I think it is the same case happened to me as my nomination is being processed by Victoria with CO. But my visa application I think is process by NSW as per the acknowledgement letter but without CO yet. I have no update on my nomination as our HR who is authorize to receive DIAC update is still on leave until end of this month.
> 
> Does someone know if I can call DIAC enquiry to know the status of my nomination?


Hello Mireakel,

I believe you can call DIAC and they should be able to update you on the status. I called them last week and the lady was very friendly and provided everything I needed. they will ask for the passport number, name, TRN and some personal details - when your app has been lodged, etc...


----------



## pagla

Thank you for the reply. I submitted my application in NSW. My wife has 461 visa.
If my wife is not mentioned in the Acknowledgement letter I think Medicare will not accept her application  I asked one guy at work he said , in his letter they included his wife name. My nomination already accepted 5 months ago..I will try to call them today.


----------



## mireakel

pagla said:


> Thank you for the reply. I submitted my application in NSW. My wife has 461 visa.
> If my wife is not mentioned in the Acknowledgement letter I think Medicare will not accept her application  I asked one guy at work he said , in his letter they included his wife name. My nomination already accepted 5 months ago..I will try to call them today.


you are right, but from my experience it is up to whom you are talking to in the medicare office. The first time I went to medicare and show my acknowledgement letter they have sent me away as they said DIAC has not sent the link yet to them and my wife's name is not in the acknowledgement letter. So I decided to go to a different medicare branch on the same day and I was told that they should have not send me away as the letter is enough proof even though the link is not there. Then I just showed them the bridging visa grant letter to prove that my wife and baby is part of my application.


----------



## pagla

Thanks for the this info.


----------



## Bokich

Hey Guys,

Just got a call from the agent and she said that they have just received and Ack letter for the visa. Neither the nomination nor application are approved, so I need to wait more..


----------



## mireakel

*CO allocated?*



Bokich said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got a call from the agent and she said that they have just received and Ack letter for the visa. Neither the nomination nor application are approved, so I need to wait more..


way to go Bokich... Is your application allocated to a case officer? Your acknowledgement letter should state whether your application has been allocated to a case officer or not.


----------



## Bokich

mireakel said:


> way to go Bokich... Is your application allocated to a case officer? Your acknowledgement letter should state whether your application has been allocated to a case officer or not.


Thanks Mireakel!

Yes, I believe so (at least my agent gave me her name) - her name is Susan Rivera. Btw, my agent also told me that my visa application is going to be processed in Victoria not in NSW


----------



## wuyq_af

Bokich said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got a call from the agent and she said that they have just received and Ack letter for the visa. Neither the nomination nor application are approved, so I need to wait more..


Hi Bokich,

When did you submit your application? I sumbitted mine on 26 Sept. I haven't got my acknowledgement letter yet.


----------



## Bokich

wuyq_af said:


> Hi Bokich,
> 
> When did you submit your application? I sumbitted mine on 26 Sept. I haven't got my acknowledgement letter yet.


Hey mate,

We lodged both nomination and application on 3rd of September.

Got an Ack letter for the nomination on 4th of October
Ack letter for the application - 16th of October

I believe nothing is approved so far


----------



## amstella

Bokich said:


> Thanks Mireakel!
> 
> Yes, I believe so (at least my agent gave me her name) - her name is Susan Rivera. Btw, my agent also told me that my visa application is going to be processed in Victoria not in NSW


My Nomination acknowledgment letter stated that it had been allocated to a Case Officer, but my application acknowledge letter stated that the application part had Not been allocated to a CO.

Has is Susan Rivera, your CO, dealing with your Nomination, your application or both? You may need to wait for the nom approval and then wait a few more weeks for the app to be approved, or they may come in at the same time! If youve had your application and nomination allocated to CO, then you're not far off approval I reckon as that part of the process normally takes just a few days.


----------



## wuyq_af

Bokich said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> We lodged both nomination and application on 3rd of September.
> 
> Got an Ack letter for the nomination on 4th of October
> Ack letter for the application - 16th of October
> 
> I believe nothing is approved so far


Thank you for your reply. When you have a CO you'll be approved soon if your application is decision ready.

It is very frustrating at the moment to wait in the dark.


----------



## jinu007in

*186 visa lodged*

Hi ,
i applied for my 186 visa on 18th oct and was lodged by an migration agent and was a decision ready application.Could any1 tell me when cud i get an aknowledgement so that i can apply for a medicare . i need the medicare ASAP


----------



## alps1207

*Alps1207*

I Have lodged DRC 186 nomination and application 19/10/2012. Any idea how long it will take for acknowledgement letter and approval


----------



## Bokich

alps1207 said:


> I Have lodged DRC 186 nomination and application 19/10/2012. Any idea how long it will take for acknowledgement letter and approval


It depends - I have received my nom ack letter on 4th of October and visa letter on 16 of October and nothing is approved so far.

But I saw some threads where people were getting these letters in 10 days sometimes even less than that.

For the approval - I believe it varies as well but people were getting it in 8-13 weeks.

HTH, 
Bokich


----------



## jinu007in

Bokich said:


> It depends - I have received my nom ack letter on 4th of October and visa letter on 16 of October and nothing is approved so far.
> 
> But I saw some threads where people were getting these letters in 10 days sometimes even less than that.
> 
> For the approval - I believe it varies as well but people were getting it in 8-13 weeks.
> 
> HTH,
> Bokich


Hi Bokich,

Do you have any info that can we apply for medicare card with the aknowledgement receipt from the DIAC?


----------



## Bokich

jinu007in said:


> Hi Bokich,
> 
> Do you have any info that can we apply for medicare card with the aknowledgement receipt from the DIAC?


Hello,

I am not 100% sure but I believe you can do so - please check the old posts in this thread and there should be some info on that.


----------



## basilvan2005

Bokich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not 100% sure but I believe you can do so - please check the old posts in this thread and there should be some info on that.


Yes you can


----------



## amstella

alps1207 said:


> I Have lodged DRC 186 nomination and application 19/10/2012. Any idea how long it will take for acknowledgement letter and approval


Seems to be 8-12 weeks or so. My nomination acknowledge letter came the day I applied (30th Aug) and then my application acknowledgement letter came 2 weeks later (from 31 Aug). I've heard nothing since and it's going to be 8 weeks on Friday.

it sounds like some people get updates at each stage (i.e. Case Officer allocated, nomination approved) and others dont hear anything until the visa comes through.

Fingers crossed this week will be my lucky week!


----------



## mireakel

amstella said:


> Seems to be 8-12 weeks or so. My nomination acknowledge letter came the day I applied (30th Aug) and then my application acknowledgement letter came 2 weeks later (from 31 Aug). I've heard nothing since and it's going to be 8 weeks on Friday.
> 
> it sounds like some people get updates at each stage (i.e. Case Officer allocated, nomination approved) and others dont hear anything until the visa comes through.
> 
> Fingers crossed this week will be my lucky week!


Hey amstellla, so you mean your nomination has not given any approval yet? Does your agent or company followed it up? I'm assuming you should be hearing an update on your nomination since it should comes first, well, most of the time.

Good luck and hoping for a good news this week.


----------



## geogoannie

Hi,
I lodged my 186 decision ready application in mid August 2012. Have any of you guys got your visa since lodging after July1st. My migration agent says that it will take 4 months.


----------



## amstella

mireakel said:


> Hey amstellla, so you mean your nomination has not given any approval yet? Does your agent or company followed it up? I'm assuming you should be hearing an update on your nomination since it should comes first, well, most of the time.
> 
> Good luck and hoping for a good news this week.


Hey. Yeah I haven't heard anything about my nomination yet - when was yours approved and when did you apply? How long did the whole process take for your visa to be approved?

Migration agent is on leave now - perhaps I can follow up directly myself?


----------



## mireakel

amstella said:


> Hey. Yeah I haven't heard anything about my nomination yet - when was yours approved and when did you apply? How long did the whole process take for your visa to be approved?
> 
> Migration agent is on leave now - perhaps I can follow up directly myself?


No approval yet on my nomination but I did received the nomination acknowledgement a month after stating that a case officer has been allocated on it. I was expecting that it would just take a couple of weeks for nomination approval right after it has been allocated but there is no update up to now. My nomination was lodge 9th Aug.

Not sure if they will entertain you on that. I tried to call last week asking for the same regarding the status of my nomination but their response is that they can't give me that information. They said they should contact my employer or agent and they will be happy to give update on it. I also ask for when my visa app be allocated and as I expected (standard response) they told me that it will be 5-6months.


----------



## amstella

Hi Geogoannie.

I've heard of some taking 6-8 weeks. I think the 4 months is worse case scenario for decision ready applications. You should read through this thread - it's long but has some useful information. 

My agent told me that the processing times had blown out because of problems with the new system and that the original 2-3 month wait wont stand, but people are still getting them approved quicker than that. I also know of someone who applied in the pre July run at the end of June and her's came through in 4 weeks, so theyre ovbiously getting through the backlog.


----------



## amstella

5-6 months is the standard response. I know some people who didn't hear anything until it was approved. Even if you get your agent to follow up, they can't move things along. It will just get approved when it's ready.

Has anyone else heard about how long decision ready ENS186 are taking at the moment if lodged in July or August??


----------



## mireakel

geogoannie said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my 186 decision ready application in mid August 2012. Have any of you guys got your visa since lodging after July1st. My migration agent says that it will take 4 months.


Hi geogoannie, usually it takes 8 weeks to 12 weeks for DRC application based on those who applied post July 2012. Did you nomination application has been approved?


----------



## geogoannie

thanks for that Amstella,

good news. I'm on weeks 9! I called my agent last week and she said that 2 of her clients applied at the end of June and are still waiting to hear. Yes, I read the forum. It does seem that the average is 10/12 weeks.


----------



## amstella

Thanks Geogoannie. did she say anything about other people who had been approved since then? It just seems like pot luck!


----------



## geogoannie

It does seem like pot luck. I did hear of some applications taking only 4 weeks but now I think that the Parametta office has so many applications it may be taking a while longer to process. Anyway will try not to think anymore about this now. You know that saying
'a watched pot never boils'!



amstella said:


> Thanks Geogoannie. did she say anything about other people who had been approved since then? It just seems like pot luck!


----------



## reyrons

Hi. My ens 186 temporary residence stream visa timeline.

My Company MA lodged my nomination on 22 Aug. After getting TRN for this application, I have submitted my online application on 26 Aug. I didn't use MA for this stage 2 application. 

I received my nomination approval on 12 Sep.

Since then I haven't heard anything for this stage 2 visa application, not even acknowledgement letter.

I have contacted DIAC once every week and they have told me to wait for 1 -2 weeks more and that they have started to acknowledge those that applied on Aug.

Any updates I'll let you know guys.

Cheers

Updates:

Received ack. letter for visa application today, 24 Oct. No CO allocated yet.


----------



## Bokich

Hey guys, 

I called DIAC today and they have informed that they can only see my nomination lodged but not the visa application. Even though we got the ack letter for the visa application last week  Or this is normal and they won't see anything until the nomination is approved? I am on a week 8 but don't have anything approved so far. Last time I spoke with DIAC, they told me that the nomination takes up to 2 months to be approved but I don't believe its the case


----------



## amstella

I also haven't received a nomination approval and I am on week 8. I received acknowledgement letters after 1 day and then 2 weeks for application.

Is it normal not to hear anything about your nomination approval for this long!?


----------



## amstella

Bokich, did you apply decision ready??


----------



## Bokich

amstella said:


> Bokich, did you apply decision ready??


Hi Amstella,

Yes, we lodged DRC application. this is weird, i called DIAC again and lady told me that the nomination should take maximum 2 months...


----------



## geogoannie

I'm on week9 of a DR 186 application.
please let us know when yours comes through.


----------



## amstella

I wonder if the nomination takes longer if you're company hasn't put many people through the application process before? I'm the first one. 

Also, does the Decision Ready reduced processing time apply to the application, nomination, or both? If its only the application, perhaps once the nomination approval comes through (any day now) then the application approval will follow soon after?


----------



## amstella

geogoannie said:


> I'm on week9 of a DR 186 application.
> please let us know when yours comes through.


have you heard about your nomination yet?


----------



## reyrons

amstella said:


> I also haven't received a nomination approval and I am on week 8. I received acknowledgement letters after 1 day and then 2 weeks for application.
> 
> Is it normal not to hear anything about your nomination approval for this long!?


I received my nomination approval in 3 weeks. It was lodged by MA on 22 Aug.

But l have a colleague who lodged it on 24 Sep and is still waiting...


----------



## amstella

reyrons said:


> I received my nomination approval in 3 weeks. It was lodged by MA on 22 Aug.
> 
> But l have a colleague who lodged it on 24 Sep and is still waiting...


I've been waiting 8 weeks and haven't heard anything about my nomination approval i.e. it hasn't happened! I've heard that some people just hear about their visa without hearing about their nomination approval - does this sound right?


----------



## basilvan2005

amstella said:


> I've been waiting 8 weeks and haven't heard anything about my nomination approval i.e. it hasn't happened! I've heard that some people just hear about their visa without hearing about their nomination approval - does this sound right?


Nomination approved within two weeks, visa within 7 weeks and three days.


----------



## amstella

basilvan2005 said:


> Nomination approved within two weeks, visa within 7 weeks and three days.


Thanks. My agent is on leave.. Can I follow up with diac for an update directly?


----------



## basilvan2005

amstella said:


> Thanks. My agent is on leave.. Can I follow up with diac for an update directly?


They will only give you the standard answer: 5-7 months, back then I got nothing out of them. My agent also went on leave, but a coleague checked her email daily. My company lodged my nomination and have a dedicated person dealing with them directly, hence mine going to quick.


----------



## Bokich

My agent has forwarded an ack letter for the visa application today. It states that my bridging visa has been granted but also "Your application is waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment". So I believe i don't have case officer yet. I am currently confirming with my agent as I had an impression that I do have the CO assigned - at least the agent gave me her name...


----------



## MOSSY

*Timeframe Update*

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd share the latest info from DIAC re: ENS applications in case you haven't had communications with them lately. Lots of info re: decision ready applications that may be useful...

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION*

This mailbox handles enquiries about applications under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) and Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS).

It is important that you read this entire email as it provides answers to many questions about ENS/RSMS processing. Please be aware that if your query is addressed by this email or does not relate to an ENS/RSMS application already lodged you will not receive an individual response.

If your enquiry is urgent and relates to an ENS or RSMS case currently with the Parramatta Processing Centre you can expect a reply within 5 working days.

*ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES*
*
Pre 1 July 2012 Applications*

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below:
Processing Centre Parramatta:
ENS 16 May 2012
RSMS 1 May 2012

Processing Centre Melbourne:
ENS 12 January 2012
RSMS 12 January 2012

Processing Centre Perth:
ENS 21 May 2012
RSMS 13 March 2012

Applications declared as "Decision Ready" by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we can not provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.

*Post 1 July 2012 Applications*

Due to the large volume of applications lodged before 1 July 2012 our current allocation of e-lodged cases is limited.

At the moment our system is not readily identifying applications declared as "Decision Ready" by a registered migration agent. As an interim measure we suggest that you send an email to the relevant processing office mailbox advising that the application is decision ready with the TRN number highlighted in the subject line. Please ensure that the application is decision ready.

*E-LODGED APPLICATIONS AND ENQUIRIES*

We are currently experiencing delays issuing acknowledgement letters and bridging visas for applications lodged online. This is the result of a system limitation which requires the manual entry of the details of each application in our system. Please note that this also affects the time taken for your application to appear in VEVO.

When you complete an application on-line you will receive a Transmission Record Number (TRN) and confirmation of payment (where applicable). Please consider this as evidence that your application was successfully lodged.

The timeframes for acknowledgement letters, bridging visas and entry into VEVO are:

Processing Centre Parramatta:
Nominations 3 weeks
Visas 7 weeks

Processing Centre Melbourne:
Nominations 3 weeks
Visas 3 weeks

Processing Centre Perth:
Nominations 1 week
Visas 1 week

If your visa is ceasing within twenty one (21) days of lodging your application (7 days for Perth) explain this in the body of the email and include the word URGENT in the subject line.

*System Upgrade - 23 November 2012*

A system upgrade is scheduled for 23 November which will automate the processing of acknowledgement letters, bridging visas and the entry of applications into VEVO.

Any application lodged after close of business 26 October will be held over to be automatically processed on 23 November 2012. If your current visa will cease during this period you should explain this in the body of the email and include the word URGENT in the subject line.
*
Attachments for e-lodged applications*

We appreciate that there have been some challenges around e-lodging attachments.
All supporting documentation for e-lodged applications however should be uploaded through the e-lodge system as they will be automatically filed and linked to your case.

Attachments forwarded by other means have been known to go astray causing delays in the finalisation of the application. Please ensure that you are familiar with the advice around attachments on the DIAC website.

NOTE: The only documents that should be mailed/emailed to processing centers are those specifically requested by the case officer.

*PROCESSING TIMEFRAMES*

Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week. If a decision cannot be made quickly they will write to you and provide their contact details.

Please refrain from making general "status" enquiries to the case officers, especially where your application is within service standards.

There are a range of factors that can impact the processing time of an application, including:
- whether the application was complete at time of lodgement;
- how quickly you respond to requests to provide documentation;
- complications obtaining health clearances;
- if police checks haven't been completed they may take significant time to obtain; and
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application.

The Department's published service standards for the processing of ENS/RSMS applications can be found at: Client Service Charter

While we attempt to finalise all applications as soon as possible, the service standards acknowledge that 25% of cases will be finalised outside of these time frames.

*INTERESTED IN APPLYING FOR ENS/RSMS?*

You will not receive a response to your email if your query relates to any of the following scenarios. Please refer to the following information and where applicable re-direct your query as instructed below.

*Information about applying for ENS/RSMS*

The processing centre is not able to respond to pre-lodgement enquiries. The following links to the department's website however provide information about ENS/RSMS visas:

- Information Booklet No. 5 Employer Sponsored Migration

- Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

- Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187)

- Skillselect

Note: While ENS and RSMS visas have been located on the DIAC website within the SkillSelect group of visas this does not mean that clients need to use the SkillSelect system to lodge an ENS/RSMS application. SkillSelect would only need to be used where an employer wishes to nominate a person they have identified through the SkillSelect system.

*How to lodge an application*

From 1 July 2012 all applications must be made online. The e-lodgement portal can be accessed from the following link on the DIAC website: Online Applications - Applications & Forms

The processing centers have developed "document checklists" that highlight key information and evidence required in your application. These checklists can be found under SkillSelect on the DIAC website, or you can use the following links:

- Checklist for visa applicants
- Checklist for sponsoring employer

We encourage you to lodge all required information and supporting documentation with your application. A "complete" application will make the processing quicker.

*Having difficulties lodging your application on-line?*
If you experience any difficulties with this process please ensure that you are familiar with the material at SkillSelect Support

You can also call the Service Centre on 131 881 who can also assist with pre-lodgment queries or any issues you may be having with lodging applications online.

*AGENT ENQUIRIES*

*Policy questions from Registered Migration Agents*
The Agents Gateway provides information for registered migration agents on visa applications, legislation, registration as well as useful links resources. An on-line form is provided for migration agents with complex policy or procedural questions. Registered Migration Agents should re-direct policy enquiries using this on-line form: Agents Gateway - Agents Enquiry and Feedback

Please note that responses to queries sent to this mailbox will generally only be given on complex enquiries not already covered through legislation and policy documents.

*ALL OTHER ENQUIRIES*

If your enquiry is not about an application for ENS or RSMS you should consult the Department's website Department of Immigration & Citizenship and/or ring the department's general enquiry telephone number of 131 881. The processing centre is not able to respond further to your email.


----------



## wuyq_af

Thanks to Moss for the important information, and good luck to your visa application.


update: 26 Sept lodged with both nomination and visa app. 

Nothing from the immi department. frustrated waiting for the ack letter.


----------



## wuyq_af

Hi Everyone, shall we edit our tags to keep the important application timeline in the tags, so we can know what happened to each other's application better? 

it is easy to do this. When you edit your post, look up a little bit, you can find "Tags" and "Edit Tags" on the right.


Sorry, I need to figure out how to do with this first.


----------



## Saman

An update, may help all.

14th Aug, applied for 186 ens, non drc, but I submitted everything(non formal DRC)
Nothing advised before, but today PR granted, just less than 9 wks
Good luck for everyone,
The time frame written is not true, so be positive
Cheers


----------



## MOSSY

Saman said:


> An update, may help all.
> 
> 14th Aug, applied for 186 ens, non drc, but I submitted everything(non formal DRC)
> Nothing advised before, but today PR granted, just less than 9 wks
> Good luck for everyone,
> The time frame written is not true, so be positive
> Cheers


Whooaaaa you got your residency, that is awesome, congratulations!

That is some crazy lucky timing too, well done.

Mine has been with a case office since last monday so 10 days. I spoke to him yesterday and he said that he has 30 or so applications in front of mine...

Anyway, well done! You must be so happy and relieved!


----------



## mireakel

Saman said:


> An update, may help all.
> 
> 14th Aug, applied for 186 ens, non drc, but I submitted everything(non formal DRC)
> Nothing advised before, but today PR granted, just less than 9 wks
> Good luck for everyone,
> The time frame written is not true, so be positive
> Cheers


Congratulation to you Saman! Did you lodge your visa app after your nomination has been approved or did you lodge it on the same time? When was your nomination approved? Thanks.


----------



## amstella

Saman said:


> An update, may help all.
> 
> 14th Aug, applied for 186 ens, non drc, but I submitted everything(non formal DRC)
> Nothing advised before, but today PR granted, just less than 9 wks
> Good luck for everyone,
> The time frame written is not true, so be positive
> Cheers


that's awesome! I'm coming up to 8 weeks and nothing.

Saman, did you get notified when a case officer had been allocated? Did you get notified when your nomination was approved? or did you just hear nothing until it was approved? please let us know!!


----------



## geogoannie

it is a pot luck.
I submitted on 23rd Aug DRC using a migration agent. No word yet on anything. Case officer,nomination appr, etc. I think you just hear if you have been approved. I'll keep you posted if I hear anything.


----------



## Saman

Yes i got my nomination approved in 4 wks time, i was notified by department about it, i applied for visa afterward, nothing notified at all, different case officer from nomination, but they didint tell me anything other than approval each time.
Cheers
Saman


----------



## snowcrash

MOSSY said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd share the latest info from DIAC re: ENS applications in case you haven't had communications with them lately. Lots of info re: decision ready applications that may be useful...
> 
> *IMPORTANT INFORMATION*
> 
> This mailbox handles enquiries about applications under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) and Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS).
> 
> It is important that you read this entire email as it provides answers to many questions about ENS/RSMS processing. Please be aware that if your query is addressed by this email or does not relate to an ENS/RSMS application already lodged you will not receive an individual response.
> 
> If your enquiry is urgent and relates to an ENS or RSMS case currently with the Parramatta Processing Centre you can expect a reply within 5 working days.
> 
> *ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES*
> *
> Pre 1 July 2012 Applications*
> 
> The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below:
> Processing Centre Parramatta:
> ENS 16 May 2012
> RSMS 1 May 2012
> 
> Processing Centre Melbourne:
> ENS 12 January 2012
> RSMS 12 January 2012
> 
> Processing Centre Perth:
> ENS 21 May 2012
> RSMS 13 March 2012
> 
> Applications declared as "Decision Ready" by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we can not provide an estimated allocation timeframe.
> 
> If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.
> 
> We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.
> 
> *Post 1 July 2012 Applications*
> 
> Due to the large volume of applications lodged before 1 July 2012 our current allocation of e-lodged cases is limited.
> 
> At the moment our system is not readily identifying applications declared as "Decision Ready" by a registered migration agent. As an interim measure we suggest that you send an email to the relevant processing office mailbox advising that the application is decision ready with the TRN number highlighted in the subject line. Please ensure that the application is decision ready.


Hi Mossy,

Where can we find this information ? Do you have a URL ? 
I would like to make my MA aware.

Thanks!


----------



## MOSSY

snowcrash said:


> Hi Mossy,
> 
> Where can we find this information ? Do you have a URL ?
> I would like to make my MA aware.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Snowcrash,

This is the info on the automated reply that you receive when you email the processing centre ([email protected]). They update it pretty regularly, you can just send a blank email to the address to receive the auto reply.


----------



## geogoannie

snowcrash said:


> Hi Mossy,
> 
> Where can we find this information ? Do you have a URL ?
> I would like to make my MA aware.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm confused. this DIAC email says that the are processing applicants from May. Yet there are others saying that they applied for ENS PR in July/August and were approved in 8 weeks.


----------



## MOSSY

geogoannie said:


> I'm confused. this DIAC email says that the are processing applicants from May. Yet there are others saying that they applied for ENS PR in July/August and were approved in 8 weeks.


Yeah the DIAC are talking about non-DRC applications.

Also, I would take everything they say with a pinch of salt. It says "Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week." However mine has been with my CO for almost 2 weeks and a couple dasy ago I called him and he said he had 30-40 other applications in front of mine. They process around 2 applications a day each which means I will be waiting for probably another 3 weeks until his gets to mine.


----------



## geogoannie

MOSSY said:


> Yeah the DIAC are talking about non-DRC applications.
> 
> Also, I would take everything they say with a pinch of salt. It says "Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week." However mine has been with my CO for almost 2 weeks and a couple dasy ago I called him and he said he had 30-40 other applications in front of mine. They process around 2 applications a day each which means I will be waiting for probably another 3 weeks until his gets to mine.


ok, when did you apply Mossy,
I applied Aug23rd


----------



## Dave P

I have applied on 26-Sept and still waiting for the Acknowledgement Letter.
So annoying.

I didn't believe my Migration Agent at first instance, but when I've gone through this forum, I realize I am not the only one who is waiting..........


----------



## amstella

MOSSY said:


> Yeah the DIAC are talking about non-DRC applications.
> 
> Also, I would take everything they say with a pinch of salt. It says "Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week." However mine has been with my CO for almost 2 weeks and a couple dasy ago I called him and he said he had 30-40 other applications in front of mine. They process around 2 applications a day each which means I will be waiting for probably another 3 weeks until his gets to mine.


Mossy, have you had your nomination approved yet? If so, when? How did you find out that you had a CO allocated? I applied for my nomination and visa 31Aug and haven't heard anything apart from the acknowledgement letters.


----------



## Its_me

*ENS Lodged - 21/Sep*

My ENS job nomination and individual nomination both done on same day on 21-Sep.
All papers included in the application, Migration Agent used, Decision ready.

No Acknowledgement yet, waiting eagerly..

This is the 6th week... Not sure whether I need to wait for Acknowledgement letter or directly for the approval.

In the meantime, can someone shed light on any steps need to be taken after the ACK letter - I heard that you can apply Medicare with that..what else need to be taken..Is there any adv on doing these early , or do it once the final approval is done.


----------



## geogoannie

Its_me said:


> My ENS job nomination and individual nomination both done on same day on 21-Sep.
> All papers included in the application, Migration Agent used, Decision ready.
> 
> No Acknowledgement yet, waiting eagerly..
> 
> This is the 6th week... Not sure whether I need to wait for Acknowledgement letter or directly for the approval.
> 
> In the meantime, can someone shed light on any steps need to be taken after the ACK letter - I heard that you can apply Medicare with that..what else need to be taken..Is there any adv on doing these early , or do it once the final approval is done.


Don't worry. I applied on the 23rd Aug decision ready through a migration agent. I applied for the nomination and application together. I only got my acknowledgement this morning(9 weeks on). I expect the visa will take another 6/7 weeks.


----------



## wuyq_af

geogoannie said:


> Don't worry. I applied on the 23rd Aug decision ready through a migration agent. I applied for the nomination and application together. I only got my acknowledgement this morning(9 weeks on). I expect the visa will take another 6/7 weeks.


applied on 26 Sept, got my ack letter for visa application just now. not allocated to visa officer yet.


----------



## amstella

MOSSY said:


> Whooaaaa you got your residency, that is awesome, congratulations!
> 
> That is some crazy lucky timing too, well done.
> 
> Mine has been with a case office since last monday so 10 days. I spoke to him yesterday and he said that he has 30 or so applications in front of mine...
> 
> Anyway, well done! You must be so happy and relieved!


Mossy, did you get notified when your nomination was approved? Or were you just told that you now have a CO for your visa application?


----------



## michellexu00

wuyq_af said:


> applied on 26 Sept, got my ack letter for visa application just now. not allocated to visa officer yet.


HI wuyq_af, Did you say you got the ack for your Visa or for your nomination?

I applied on 5 Sept, but I am still waiting for my ack letter for my Visa. Agent said they got the ack letter for the nomination.

So annoying.....


----------



## wuyq_af

michellexu00 said:


> HI wuyq_af, Did you say you got the ack for your Visa or for your nomination?
> 
> I applied on 5 Sept, but I am still waiting for my ack letter for my Visa. Agent said they got the ack letter for the nomination.
> 
> So annoying.....


Hi, I got both, nomination ack letter came a few days before that of visa application. Are u waiting for the ack letter to get enrolled in medicare?


----------



## michellexu00

wuyq_af said:


> Hi, I got both, nomination ack letter came a few days before that of visa application. Are u waiting for the ack letter to get enrolled in medicare?


Yes I am, I talked to medicare representatives and they need my ack letter to grant me temp medicare card.

Do you know which office your Visa application proceeded by?


----------



## wuyq_af

michellexu00 said:


> Yes I am, I talked to medicare representatives and they need my ack letter to grant me temp medicare card.
> 
> Do you know which office your Visa application proceeded by?


Parramatta. Cheers. But don't worry, if your case is decision ready, they may grant a visa without issuing the ack letter.


----------



## michellexu00

wuyq_af said:


> Parramatta. Cheers. But don't worry, if your case is decision ready, they may grant a visa without issuing the ack letter.


Thank you for your words. hope we can get our Visa granted ASAP.


----------



## snowcrash

Some bad news. Just got a confirmation from my MA who spoke directly with DIAC that all post July applications (including DRC) are on hold until the pre 1-july backlog is cleared. 

A bit surprised by this as DIAC previously stated that DRC post 1st July applications will be processed with priority. 

Now we are apparently back to the 4-5 month timeframe for DRC. 

DIAC office in question is Parramatta.


----------



## wuyq_af

snowcrash said:


> Some bad news. Just got a confirmation from my MA who spoke directly with DIAC that all post July applications (including DRC) are on hold until the pre 1-july backlog is cleared.
> 
> A bit surprised by this as DIAC previously stated that DRC post 1st July applications will be processed with priority.
> 
> Now we are apparently back to the 4-5 month timeframe for DRC.
> 
> DIAC office in question is Parramatta.


If this is true, that would be really bad. I saw the post days ago, they still kept the promise to take the DR cases as priority.


----------



## wuyq_af

wuyq_af said:


> If this is true, that would be really bad. I saw the post days ago, they still kept the promise to take the DR cases as priority.


This is not true as far as I know. Please don't panic.


----------



## jinu007in

wuyq_af said:


> this is not true as far as i know. Please don't panic.


hey lodged a decision ready on 18th oct thru a gent in melbourne .....can any1 tell hw long does it take to get an acknowledement for a medicare?


----------



## geogoannie

read through the postings. I took over 9 weeks to get an acknowledgement. Other are taking only 2/3 weeks.


----------



## jinu007in

geogoannie said:


> read through the postings. I took over 9 weeks to get an acknowledgement. Other are taking only 2/3 weeks.


hi i just got my acknowledgement by email rite nw ......can i apply for a medicare card?


----------



## geogoannie

jinu007in said:


> hi i just got my acknowledgement by email rite nw ......can i apply for a medicare card?


yes, just go down with confirmation email, passport and bank details to your medicare office.


----------



## Adayar

ENS 186, filed on Oct 25th 2012. Migration Agent /DRC. Agent mentioned that the Nomination is filed with Melbourne Processing centre and PR application with the Sydney Processing centre because company Hq in Melbourne and I reside in Sydney. Will it impact the decisions because the CO will be different ?

Just received the TRN number....just waiting week 1.


----------



## michellexu00

I got my ack letter for Visa yesterday.
Just have a quick question for everyone, my 457 Visa will be expired in Aug 2013, and I have been granted the Bridging Visa A. Should I go to get my bridging Visa sticker? and will it cease my current 457 Visa?


----------



## amstella

9 weeks waiting - no news, just acknowledgement letters.


----------



## mireakel

michellexu00 said:


> I got my ack letter for Visa yesterday.
> Just have a quick question for everyone, my 457 Visa will be expired in Aug 2013, and I have been granted the Bridging Visa A. Should I go to get my bridging Visa sticker? and will it cease my current 457 Visa?


'
Hi there, I think if you read your bridging visa grant letter you will find there that your bridging visa will only take effect after your current visa expiry ceases. Since it is still valid until Aug 2013, your 457 is still valid. You don't need to get visa sticker as well for bridging visa.


----------



## Bokich

amstella said:


> 9 weeks waiting - no news, just acknowledgement letters.


Same here...


----------



## mireakel

hopefully next week someone has at least good news. Have not heard anyone who got their ENS visa this week.


----------



## amstella

mireakel said:


> hopefully next week someone has at least good news. Have not heard anyone who got their ENS visa this week.


It may be true that they have put post July 1 applications on hold until the process the backlog of pre July 1 apps. This would make sense as post July 1 approvals were happening but seem to have now stopped.

My MA told me that they can no longer put an estimate on waiting times for Decision ready applications.

It depends on whether they only clear pre July 1 DRC apps before moving on to post July 1 DRC, or if they also clear the backlog of non DRC apps, submitted pre July 1... A scary thought. I suppose then it depends on where they are up to...


----------



## simonmy

amstella said:


> It may be true that they have put post July 1 applications on hold until the process the backlog of pre July 1 apps. This would make sense as post July 1 approvals were happening but seem to have now stopped.
> 
> My MA told me that they can no longer put an estimate on waiting times for Decision ready applications.
> 
> It depends on whether they only clear pre July 1 DRC apps before moving on to post July 1 DRC, or if they also clear the backlog of non DRC apps, submitted pre July 1... A scary thought. I suppose then it depends on where they are up to...


Will help you with some news: the last week auto response from Parramata Center of Excellence for ENS applications states that for e-lodged applications (post 1st July" the system cannot readily identify "Decision Ready" applications and as a measure they advise to send them a notification with the TRN number and mention that application is Decision Ready...
The allocation of post 1-july application is limited as well.
They enter manually all data in order to generate AKN letters and time frame is 7 weeks to receive such letter and system will be upgraded on 26-nov to automate de generation of AKN letters.
No word about "Decision Ready" filtering.

I applied on 30-jul, Decision Ready with a MA.
AKN letter received : 11- Sep

I'm afraid that it makes no difference now if DRC or NON-DRC...


----------



## simonmy

michellexu00 said:


> Thank you for your words. hope we can get our Visa granted ASAP.


His words are only wild speculations, check the proper source to find out the process, such as immigration official website. 
I don't understand why others give advise just for the sake of doing it.

You must receive your akn letter, currently these letters entered manually in the system VEVO, even if you applied on line. It takes 7 weeks to enter and generate the AKN-official statement fom processing center.

VEVO does not make a difference between a DRC and NON-DRC application- official statement as well...You need patience.


----------



## Bokich

Week 10 and nothing so far.. called DIAC just now and lady told me that currently they are processing the old applications (lodged in May, Paramatta office) and they will put new ones on hold...


----------



## MOSSY

amstella said:


> Mossy, did you get notified when your nomination was approved? Or were you just told that you now have a CO for your visa application?


Hey Amstella, sorry for such a late reply. My nomination hasn't been approved yet. I just have both of my acknowledgment letters, although it took a lot longer to get my visa acknowledgement than it did for my nomination acknowledgement.

I called the DIAC and they told me I had been allocated to a CO and gave me his name and number. My application and nomination have been with the CO now for 3 weeks and no news yet. But, as I said before, my CO said he had about 40 applications in front of mine to get through. They are just so busy at the moment that it's just a waiting game and a test of patience!


----------



## simonmy

Bokich said:


> Week 10 and nothing so far.. called DIAC just now and lady told me that currently they are processing the old applications (lodged in May, Paramatta office) and they will put new ones on hold...


It is a standard answer you received.... Try to send a blank email to this address, you will get better information.

[email protected]


----------



## Dave P

*Still waiting*

Application lodged on 26-Sept and still waiting...............
Is there anybody who has lodged during the similar time and have got Ack. Letter?


----------



## Devon Pom

Hi there,

ENS Application sent 14th August 
It is decision ready and I used a migration agent. I am on a 457.

I have not been allocated a case officer and I've been checking in with the MA and they do not know any update. Basically radio silence. I was originally quoted 4-5 months for a decision back in August.

I think it is just a waiting game. A friend at our company applied before July and got his visa approved within 2 weeks!

So who knows what is happening?

One tip by the way if you have are waiting on your Aussie Police check. Call up the number in Canberra, and it csn speed it up.

Back in July I read that there was a 4-5 week delay to get a Police check done. SO I spent 1 hour 23 mins on hold. When I finally got someone to speak to, he informed me that before June they were receiving around 200-300 Police check applications per day, in July this was averaging around 2,000. Much of this he said was to changes in the migration process.

He also said what happens with your police check is that it sits in an inbox waiting to get to the top of the list. However as I called up, I quoted my ref number and he immediately approved it and sent it to final check up. I had the police check confirmed and in the post 6 days after my phonecall. If you can stand the phonecall wait it might be worth it.


----------



## geogoannie

Devon Pom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> ENS Application sent 14th August
> It is decision ready and I used a migration agent. I am on a 457.
> 
> I have not been allocated a case officer and I've been checking in with the MA and they do not know any update. Basically radio silence. I was originally quoted 4-5 months for a decision back in August.
> 
> I think it is just a waiting game. A friend at our company applied before July and got his visa approved within 2 weeks!
> 
> So who knows what is happening?
> 
> One tip by the way if you have are waiting on your Aussie Police check. Call up the number in Canberra, and it csn speed it up.
> 
> Back in July I read that there was a 4-5 week delay to get a Police check done. SO I spent 1 hour 23 mins on hold. When I finally got someone to speak to, he informed me that before June they were receiving around 200-300 Police check applications per day, in July this was averaging around 2,000. Much of this he said was to changes in the migration process.
> 
> He also said what happens with your police check is that it sits in an inbox waiting to get to the top of the list. However as I called up, I quoted my ref number and he immediately approved it and sent it to final check up. I had the police check confirmed and in the post 6 days after my phonecall. If you can stand the phonecall wait it might be worth it.


same here. applied 23rd Aug. was told I could expect a desision at end of the year. I only got my acknowledgement letter last week. I'd be interested to hear if anyone who applied post July has been approved.


----------



## simonmy

geogoannie said:


> same here. applied 23rd Aug. was told I could expect a desision at end of the year. I only got my acknowledgement letter last week. I'd be interested to hear if anyone who applied post July has been approved.


Nope. I'm in the *week 14*, here are my dates:

30-Jul : applied for 186- Decision Ready -Direct Entry (Nomination approved earlier this year)
11-Sep: AKN letter
No news for case officer assigned

Comment: no exemptions requested, I have EA positive assessment, language certificate, police clearances, medicals,etc.....currently under 457.


----------



## simonmy

geogoannie said:


> same here. applied 23rd Aug. was told I could expect a desision at end of the year. I only got my acknowledgement letter last week. I'd be interested to hear if anyone who applied post July has been approved.


Agree, AFP is more than helpful as long as you have the patience to call and explain them your situation.
I've got my certificate in July within 3 weeks and within the 2 days the revised one-some typing error- it was express mailed.
I was very impressed by the AFP service...


----------



## superman89

Hello everyone,

I am quite new to this therefore I had few questions.
Well me and my gf both india are getting married in a court in Australia, she's Australia citizen,and I'm on a student visa. We have already got the relationship registered more than 7 months ago and have bank bills and electricity bills together over a year. 
Is their any way someone can provide us the checklist of documents we need? 
In my application should I also include with the marriage certificate the certificate of defacto? 
It will be a great help if anyone can provide us their checklist so we can have a look on it.
At last the processing time for partner visa I believe it's two years but is it two years from the day we submit the application or two years from the time I get my TR?
Any hints will be appreciated. 
Thank you so much!
Sm


----------



## simonmy

superman89 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am quite new to this therefore I had few questions.
> Well me and my gf both india are getting married in a court in Australia, she's Australia citizen,and I'm on a student visa. We have already got the relationship registered more than 7 months ago and have bank bills and electricity bills together over a year.
> Is their any way someone can provide us the checklist of documents we need?
> In my application should I also include with the marriage certificate the certificate of defacto?
> It will be a great help if anyone can provide us their checklist so we can have a look on it.
> At last the processing time for partner visa I believe it's two years but is it two years from the day we submit the application or two years from the time I get my TR?
> Any hints will be appreciated.
> Thank you so much!
> Sm


You should check another thread or DIAC website for "de facto" 
This thread is for ENS....


----------



## snowcrash

Dave P said:


> Application lodged on 26-Sept and still waiting...............
> Is there anybody who has lodged during the similar time and have got Ack. Letter?


28-September , got the ACK on 30th October.

I was really hoping for decision before end of year. But considering that DCR applications are on hold with the rest until pre-July backlog is cleared, chances look slim 

Verified with several different sources that DIAC is no longer processing new applications but focusing on pre-july the backlog .. A very confusing decision by DIAC as it makes very little sense to have a 'Decision Ready' stream in place..


----------



## Bokich

I just spoke with my agent and she said that DIAC is still processing post-July applications but it is just very slow. They have 2 clients lodged at the end of July and got their visa approved after 3 months (one got approved last week)


----------



## Frankie83

I lodged on the 28th - I got an ack for the nomination of my position, but no ack yet on the visa! Fingers crossed I will get it before Christmas!



Dave P said:


> Application lodged on 26-Sept and still waiting...............
> Is there anybody who has lodged during the similar time and have got Ack. Letter?


----------



## wuyq_af

Bokich said:


> I just spoke with my agent and she said that DIAC is still processing post-July applications but it is just very slow. They have 2 clients lodged at the end of July and got their visa approved after 3 months (one got approved last week)


I got the same message from my MA. I think we can say technically the post July applications have been stopped. It is like that a tap that wish the water come from very quickly, but only flows out tricklings.

DIAC cannot say they stop the dicision ready cases. You know that is their promise. However in fact, they are treated in a not much different way now personally. Hope they can clear the back logs very soon and get many others done before Xmas.


----------



## Dave P

Got my ack letter on 7th Nov  but no Case Officer allocated yet..........
Now where else do we need to register apart from Medicare?



snowcrash said:


> 28-September , got the ACK on 30th October.
> 
> I was really hoping for decision before end of year. But considering that DCR applications are on hold with the rest until pre-July backlog is cleared, chances look slim
> 
> Verified with several different sources that DIAC is no longer processing new applications but focusing on pre-july the backlog .. A very confusing decision by DIAC as it makes very little sense to have a 'Decision Ready' stream in place..


----------



## amstella

many people have mentioned that the post July 1 applications have gone on hold.

Does anyone have any idea whether this measure is in place until the Pre-July 1 rush of DECISION READY apps is cleared, or ALL applications, including non-DRC are cleared?


----------



## amstella

MA got in contact to let me know that the CO wants more info relating to my nomination.. So they are obviously now looking at post July ones. 

My nom was lodged 30th Aug. 

I also saw on another forum that there are apps lodged on June 30 now being approved.. So they must be coming towards the end of the backlog of DRC apps pre July 1


----------



## 80daniel

They are taking a lot of time


----------



## 80daniel

I lodged the Nomination on 3 sept. Acknowledgement received 8 October but not approved yet. 
Application lodged on 14 sept. Acknowledgement received 13 Nov (today) but not approved yet
All through a MA

Any update how long they are taking


----------



## Bertie's girl

We submitted a decision-ready app via MA (transition stream, as on 457 for a few years) September 19th. 

Spoke to MA yesterday, who described the DIAC situation as an "absolute mess", and said that the IT issues that have arisen as a result of switching to an online system are "enormous". He said there are "thousands" of applications in the queue and DIAC have asked agents not to lodge any more applications until after 26th November.


----------



## ninoy

Hi all, i read that the ens 186 applications require 3 years of relevant working experience. My question is: does it have to be 3 years of ' australian' working experience?


----------



## CollegeGirl

My fiance submitted his 186 application in August. Still no news. From what I've seen on this thread, that seems to be true of everyone with a post-July application? 

We can't submit my fiancee visa until his 186 is approved, of course. So we have to wait for two visas to process before we can be together. All this waiting is rough.


----------



## Its_me

*ACK received*

 ACK received today 20/Nov.
That's massive 9wks waiting. Hope things move faster now 



Its_me said:


> My ENS job nomination and individual nomination both done on same day on 21-Sep.
> All papers included in the application, Migration Agent used, Decision ready.
> 
> No Acknowledgement yet, waiting eagerly..
> 
> This is the 6th week... Not sure whether I need to wait for Acknowledgement letter or directly for the approval.
> 
> In the meantime, can someone shed light on any steps need to be taken after the ACK letter - I heard that you can apply Medicare with that..what else need to be taken..Is there any adv on doing these early , or do it once the final approval is done.


----------



## wuyq_af

Its_me said:


> ACK received today 20/Nov.
> That's massive 9wks waiting. Hope things move faster now


That's good news for you, also breaks the recent dead silence. Hoping more news will come in.

Does tha ack letter say any CO allocated?


----------



## simonmy

Hi All, some good news, things are moving.
I was allocated a CO yesterday, here are my dates:

Nomination approved 2-feb
Application DRC with MA lodged : 30-jul
Akn letter received : 11-sep 
Parramatta center.
Now waiting...


----------



## simonmy

ninoy said:


> Hi all, i read that the ens 186 applications require 3 years of relevant working experience. My question is: does it have to be 3 years of ' australian' working experience?


Not neccesarily, the Direct Entry stream is for little to no Australian working experience, I applied for this stream and I have only one year work experience in Australia.
I only had to get the professional assessment from EA based in relevant 5 years work experience for my nominated occupation, now it changed to 3 years for same occupation I applied for. I did it one year ago.
I noticed that some write on these blogs about applying for a waiver of this assessment but I cannot advise you how it works. I'm sure you will find this info on immi web site.


----------



## simonmy

Its_me said:


> ACK received today 20/Nov.
> That's massive 9wks waiting. Hope things move faster now


Yes, you may use the akn for Medicare now. Your MA should have told you?


----------



## simonmy

amstella said:


> many people have mentioned that the post July 1 applications have gone on hold.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea whether this measure is in place until the Pre-July 1 rush of DECISION READY apps is cleared, or ALL applications, including non-DRC are cleared?


I'm not sure if it's so bad anymore, I lodged DRC on 30-jul and got a CO yesterday but my nomination was approved way before lodging. I don't think they stopped processing for post July or use a criteria for selecting these cases. I know that my MA wrote them consistently about lodging a DR application as advised by DIAC. 
My personal opinion is that it takes between 10 to 12 weeks to get a CO after receiving the akn letter, regardless DRC or non-DRC. It's based on statistics I made after reading all available blogs. It's only my opinion...but seems to work.


----------



## Its_me

No, Case officer allocated - it is mentioned in the letter


----------



## Its_me

Question - Is there any advantage in applying for Medicare now with ACK letter against waiting for the final PR approval and do it?


----------



## geogoannie

Its_me said:


> Question - Is there any advantage in applying for Medicare now with ACK letter against waiting for the final PR approval and do it?


yes, you are paying for it so why not receive the benefits. it takes just 30 mins at your local medicare office


----------



## geogoannie

simonmy said:


> I'm not sure if it's so bad anymore, I lodged DRC on 30-jul and got a CO yesterday but my nomination was approved way before lodging. I don't think they stopped processing for post July or use a criteria for selecting these cases. I know that my MA wrote them consistently about lodging a DR application as advised by DIAC.
> My personal opinion is that it takes between 10 to 12 weeks to get a CO after receiving the akn letter, regardless DRC or non-DRC. It's based on statistics I made after reading all available blogs. It's only my opinion...but seems to work.


I agree with this. My akn letter arrived 23rd Oct so I'm on week 9 and still waiting for a co. I'm DR and through a MA. My MA estimated 12 weeks as well.


----------



## geogoannie

ninoy said:


> Hi all, i read that the ens 186 applications require 3 years of relevant working experience. My question is: does it have to be 3 years of ' australian' working experience?


no, once you can back up your experience at home, you should be ok


----------



## Bokich

Week 13 and nothing so far (only ack letters). Called my MA today and she said that they have not got any post-July applications approved recently. She has informed though that almost all June and some of July (more than 50%) DRCs were finalized for them.


----------



## simonmy

Bokich said:


> Week 13 and nothing so far (only ack letters). Called my MA today and she said that they have not got any post-July applications approved recently. She has informed though that almost all June and some of July (more than 50%) DRCs were finalized for them.


Hi All,

Good news again: PR granted yesterday, I list again my dates:

Applied :30-Jul (DRC with MA, nomination approved early this year)
AKN letter: 11- Sep (6 weeks)
CO: 20-Nov (10 weeks)
PR granted: 26-Nov (1 week)
Total of 16-17 weeks

Things are moving and I guess is good news for non-DRC applicants as well because the system does not identify the DRC application unless the agent is very perseverent.

Good luck to All!


----------



## snowcrash

simonmy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news again: PR granted yesterday, I list again my dates:
> 
> Applied :30-Jul (DRC with MA, nomination approved early this year)
> AKN letter: 11- Sep (6 weeks)
> CO: 20-Nov (10 weeks)
> PR granted: 26-Nov (1 week)
> Total of 16-17 weeks
> 
> Things are moving and I guess is good news for non-DRC applicants as well because the system does not identify the DRC application unless the agent is very perseverent.
> 
> Good luck to All!


Congrats!!!

Good to hear that things are moving for post-1st July people again!


----------



## simonmy

snowcrash said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Good to hear that things are moving for post-1st July people again!


Many thanks!


----------



## michellexu00

simonmy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news again: PR granted yesterday, I list again my dates:
> 
> Applied :30-Jul (DRC with MA, nomination approved early this year)
> AKN letter: 11- Sep (6 weeks)
> CO: 20-Nov (10 weeks)
> PR granted: 26-Nov (1 week)
> Total of 16-17 weeks
> 
> Things are moving and I guess is good news for non-DRC applicants as well because the system does not identify the DRC application unless the agent is very perseverent.
> 
> Good luck to All!


Congrats, good to hear it is moving.


----------



## sonnier

I lodged my application around 1-Nov-2012 by an agent as a desicion ready. Not sure the definite date. Got news from agent this Monday to say still no news about my ACK letter, only news about the DIAC are just slow/ overwhelmed in the processing of acknowledgements. Even no news about my nomination approval. Don't know what happening right now. I submit my personal documents to MA on 4 Sept. They took more than 1 and half months to get my nomination letter from my company. The MA lodged my application only on 1 Nov, was so frustrated, wasted me almost 2 month waiting for nothing. Went through the whole thread, seems like it is not possible to get the PR approved before Christmas. I am waiting for it to buy my house for the baby's schooling etc. Could do nothing right now. Sigh. Been crazy could not sleep well every day.


----------



## sonnier

Bertie's girl said:


> We submitted a decision-ready app via MA (transition stream, as on 457 for a few years) September 19th.
> 
> Spoke to MA yesterday, who described the DIAC situation as an "absolute mess", and said that the IT issues that have arisen as a result of switching to an online system are "enormous". He said there are "thousands" of applications in the queue and DIAC have asked agents not to lodge any more applications until after 26th November.


My agent are saying the similar words to discrib the DIAC current situation now. As I remembe last year the government has invested more money into the migaration service to import more skilled workers from overseas, it seemed like it didn't work until now. Don't know what are they doing.


----------



## MOSSY

*Technical Issues*

Hi guys,

My application is with a case officer and he has all the information he needs to process my application but can't do so because the new system is having technical difficulties and won't allow him to process the application. He said that it is a big problem and that it is affecting a portion of e-lodged applications. The issue has been escalated to the IT department but he is unable to give me an estimate of how long it will take to fix. All he can say is he hopes that he will be able to process my visa before xmas which is 3 weeks away!

Is anyone else having issues with this or does anyone have any further info as to the technical issues the DIAC are having with their systems?

Thanks


----------



## wuyq_af

MOSSY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My application is with a case officer and he has all the information he needs to process my application but can't do so because the new system is having technical difficulties and won't allow him to process the application. He said that it is a big problem and that it is affecting a portion of e-lodged applications. The issue has been escalated to the IT department but he is unable to give me an estimate of how long it will take to fix. All he can say is he hopes that he will be able to process my visa before xmas which is 3 weeks away!
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with this or does anyone have any further info as to the technical issues the DIAC are having with their systems?
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry. The technical problem should not be in the way for long. At least you've heard something about your application and it is actually on the CO's desk. I believe you'll get news possibly any time. Many others are still totally in the dark. Good luck.


----------



## snowcrash

MOSSY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My application is with a case officer and he has all the information he needs to process my application but can't do so because the new system is having technical difficulties and won't allow him to process the application. He said that it is a big problem and that it is affecting a portion of e-lodged applications. The issue has been escalated to the IT department but he is unable to give me an estimate of how long it will take to fix. All he can say is he hopes that he will be able to process my visa before xmas which is 3 weeks away!
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with this or does anyone have any further info as to the technical issues the DIAC are having with their systems?
> 
> Thanks


Hi MOSSY,

You have been with CO for quite some time now, am I right? 
When did you apply for your DRC 186 ENS ?

Maybe a small update from the people who are still waiting to give us a overview of how far they are date wise..

I applied on 28th of September. DRC, Parramatat. Got ACK after 8 weeks.

My current estimate (just based on other peoples posts) is end of January.. but feel it could be anything considering how DIAC is handling this stuff..


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'd love to see an update, too. My fiance applied in August - not sure exactly which date. He's still waiting for his PR. I'd be thrilled if we got it this month!


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

MOSSY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My application is with a case officer and he has all the information he needs to process my application but can't do so because the new system is having technical difficulties and won't allow him to process the application. He said that it is a big problem and that it is affecting a portion of e-lodged applications. The issue has been escalated to the IT department but he is unable to give me an estimate of how long it will take to fix. All he can say is he hopes that he will be able to process my visa before xmas which is 3 weeks away!
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with this or does anyone have any further info as to the technical issues the DIAC are having with their systems?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Mossy, atleast now you know its not far away. My one is Non DRC as well lodged 15th Aug, got Visa Ack letter on 11th Oct and waiting for CO. Hope things will move quickly from here.


----------



## Pomster

Nomination lodged 3 Aug Non-DRC. Ack letter received 14 Sept. Awaiting a CO....


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

Pomster said:


> Nomination lodged 3 Aug Non-DRC. Ack letter received 14 Sept. Awaiting a CO....


Hi, was your visa application lodged at the same time?

I already had a approved nomination, it was my visa application on that date.


----------



## michellexu00

My nomination and Visa application lodged 5 Sept, DRC. Visa acknowledge letter received 30 Oct. but no CO is assigned when I got the update from DIAC on 26 Nov.


----------



## Pomster

srikanthreddyasr said:


> Hi, was your visa application lodged at the same time?
> 
> I already had a approved nomination, it was my visa application on that date.


No, we haven't submitted out application yet.


----------



## J3ss

My sponsorship (ENS) nomination (non-DRC) has been lodged by my company last 29th November 2012 and received the ack letter the next day with CO allocated. Can anyone tell me how long should I wait for the approval of the nomination? And can I apply now for visa application while my nomination still in process?


----------



## MOSSY

Yewwwwwwww! Just got my residency!!!!!!!! SO happy!!!



snowcrash said:


> Hi MOSSY,
> 
> You have been with CO for quite some time now, am I right?
> When did you apply for your DRC 186 ENS ?
> 
> Maybe a small update from the people who are still waiting to give us a overview of how far they are date wise..
> 
> I applied on 28th of September. DRC, Parramatat. Got ACK after 8 weeks.
> 
> My current estimate (just based on other peoples posts) is end of January.. but feel it could be anything considering how DIAC is handling this stuff..


----------



## mireakel

MOSSY said:


> Yewwwwwwww! Just got my residency!!!!!!!! SO happy!!!


Congrats MOSSY! by the way, is your application DRC? Thanks.


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

MOSSY said:


> Yewwwwwwww! Just got my residency!!!!!!!! SO happy!!!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

srikanthreddyasr said:


> Congrats!!!!


One question Mossy, on your Visa Ack letter, was there CO Team details mentioned? My one says allocated to "Team 05" and haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## MOSSY

srikanthreddyasr said:


> One question Mossy, on your Visa Ack letter, was there CO Team details mentioned? My one says allocated to "Team 05" and haven't heard anything from them.


Hey, no, it said I didn't have a CO on the ack letter


----------



## Pomster

J3ss said:


> My sponsorship (ENS) nomination (non-DRC) has been lodged by my company last 29th November 2012 and received the ack letter the next day with CO allocated. Can anyone tell me how long should I wait for the approval of the nomination? And can I apply now for visa application while my nomination still in process?


That was quick! In the ack letter does it give the name and contact details of the case officer or does it just say a case officer has been allocated? Approval can take a couple of weeks to several months.

Oh and yes, you can apply for your visa using the TRN number that would have been provided in the ack letter.


----------



## Pomster

MOSSY said:


> Yewwwwwwww! Just got my residency!!!!!!!! SO happy!!!


Congrats! Bet it's an awesome feeling! I hope you're celebrating!


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

MOSSY said:


> Hey, no, it said I didn't have a CO on the ack letter


Thanks Mossy, Congrats again!!! Your one gives me a bit of hope as my one is lodged 5 days later


----------



## MOSSY

Pomster said:


> Congrats! Bet it's an awesome feeling! I hope you're celebrating!


You bet! It's the biggest relief! Good luck with yours!


----------



## J3ss

Pomster said:


> That was quick! In the ack letter does it give the name and contact details of the case officer or does it just say a case officer has been allocated? Approval can take a couple of weeks to several months.
> 
> Oh and yes, you can apply for your visa using the TRN number that would have been provided in the ack letter.


It is stated that the "nomination has been allocated to a case officer and is progressing" but without contact details of the CO.


----------



## Pomster

J3ss said:


> It is stated that the "nomination has been allocated to a case officer and is progressing" but without contact details of the CO.


A few of us received our ack letter that stated this but after requesting the CO's details we received emails to say that we hadn't yet been allocated a CO. As earlier stated my oh's company received the ack letter on 14 Sept and we haven't heard anything since. Fingers crossed something happens soon for all of us!


----------



## snowcrash

Congrats MOSSY.



MOSSY said:


> You bet! It's the biggest relief! Good luck with yours!


----------



## michellexu00

MOSSY said:


> Yewwwwwwww! Just got my residency!!!!!!!! SO happy!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## sonnier

Visa lodged on 30 Oct 2012,
ACK letter received on 4-Dec-2012, 
No Case officer allocated,
Waiting for the news updated from Agent. 
Seemed like even ACK letter received, still need a long time to process.


----------



## amstella

MOSSY said:


> You bet! It's the biggest relief! Good luck with yours!


Mossy, did you receive notification of your nomination approval? If so, when was this? Did you receive notification of your CO allocation?

I'm on weeks 14 after lodging nom and application at the end of August. My nomination is being looked at (as the CO asked for some more information) and this was submitted 1 week ago, so I'm trying to work out how long it will now take. I lodged DRC.


----------



## Bokich

I called DIAC today to ask about my application (DRC, lodged both nom and app on 3rd of September) and they have informed that I still don't have a CO allocated  I got my ack letters on 4 and 22nd of October and no progress so far.


----------



## vicki2012

Hi everyone,

Just read through 30 pages of this thread. Thank you for sharing your experience.
My nomination lodged on 27th Nov - No ack letter
My application lodged on 28th Nov - Received ack letter on 7th Dec - CO is not mentioned
Both nomination and application are stated as "In progess"
Compared to people waiting for months and weeks on here, I can't complain yet


----------



## amstella

Bokich said:


> I called DIAC today to ask about my application (DRC, lodged both nom and app on 3rd of September) and they have informed that I still don't have a CO allocated  I got my ack letters on 4 and 22nd of October and no progress so far.


Basilvian posted a few weeks ago that he/she didnt have a CO allocated when checked, however then 5 days later the PR grant came through. My nomination went to a CO about 3 weeks ago, but the only way that I knew was because they asked for more information. I lodged 30th and 31st August DRC, so I think you will have a CO soon as you lodged around the same time as me.

Did the DIAC give you any more information to share with us?


----------



## jtinoz

J3ss said:


> My sponsorship (ENS) nomination (non-DRC) has been lodged by my company last 29th November 2012 and received the ack letter the next day with CO allocated. Can anyone tell me how long should I wait for the approval of the nomination? And can I apply now for visa application while my nomination still in process?


Hi J3ss. Are you sure you got a CO assigned? not just a team?
My DRC application went in 9 August 2012.
My Ack arrived 29 August with a team (Team 5) assigned but no CO
Still waiting....


----------



## amstella

jtinoz said:


> Hi J3ss. Are you sure you got a CO assigned? not just a team?
> My DRC application went in 9 August 2012.
> My Ack arrived 29 August with a team (Team 5) assigned but no CO
> Still waiting....


Have you heard anything about your nomination?


----------



## jtinoz

amstella said:


> Have you heard anything about your nomination?


Hi Amstella
Nope haven't heard anything since the ack with bridging visa. My agent keeps saying: its DRC, its still fast tracked... starting to wonder if the extra expense of using an agent was worth it... I know its not their fault but annoying how when we started talking the processing time for an agent lodged DRC was 6-8 weeks... we are now on almost 18 weeks. By the way i am in Aus, have been for 4 years.


----------



## J3ss

jtinoz said:


> Hi J3ss. Are you sure you got a CO assigned? not just a team?
> My DRC application went in 9 August 2012.
> My Ack arrived 29 August with a team (Team 5) assigned but no CO
> Still waiting....


It is stated in the ack letter that ..."your nomination is progressing. Your nomination has been allocated to a case officer and is going further assessment". However, there's no contact details provided for the CO. 
And still waiting.......


----------



## alicegao38

Mine is the same. No more news after application submited.only the Ack. letter without CO assigned.


----------



## vicki2012

Hi,
Hope someone here can help me with this.
I've been working for my employer more than a year. As I am the only employee from overseas and this is the first time they sponsor an employee, my employer does not know what to expect. 
My question is if DIAC has contacted your employer and what information an employer should get prepared.


----------



## wuyq_af

vicki2012 said:


> Hi,
> Hope someone here can help me with this.
> I've been working for my employer more than a year. As I am the only employee from overseas and this is the first time they sponsor an employee, my employer does not know what to expect.
> My question is if DIAC has contacted your employer and what information an employer should get prepared.


Search for 186 DRC checklist, you'll know the document list the employer should prepare. The easiest way is to engage an migration agent though.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Has anyone who applied in August gotten their PR yet? I don't think I've seen anyone yet.


----------



## snowcrash

CollegeGirl said:


> Has anyone who applied in August gotten their PR yet? I don't think I've seen anyone yet.


MOSSY got his already like 2 weeks ago?

Earlier in this thread he wrote that he did his "employer nomination on 6th Aug and visa app on 9th Aug" ... so yes.. Aug applications have been approved.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I've been following this thread pretty closely, but missed that somehow. Thanks! Good. I would really, really love for my fiance to get his PR for Christmas so we can proceed with our PMV. That would be the BEST Christmas gift.  

Thanks, snowcrash.


----------



## Sachin7382

Hi All,


I have also applied 186 DRC through a MA. My timelines are -

Nomination lodged - 10/12/2012
Nomination Ack letter -10/12/2012

Application lodged by MA - 11/12/2012
Application Ack letter - 14/12/2012

Registered for Medicare today  but seems a long wait for final approval


----------



## vicki2012

wuyq_af said:


> Search for 186 DRC checklist, you'll know the document list the employer should prepare. The easiest way is to engage an migration agent though.


Hi wuyq,
All documents in checklist were submitted. That's why I wonder what else DIAC wants to know when they contact my employer


----------



## wuyq_af

vicki2012 said:


> Hi wuyq,
> All documents in checklist were submitted. That's why I wonder what else DIAC wants to know when they contact my employer


that's something decided by the Visa Officer when they think those additional document should be supplied to make the application soundly complete. No worry, when they ask for something, it is much much better than no response at all.


----------



## Jfb

Hi All,

I also applied for 186 TRT - no MA, my Timelines are:

Nom Lodge: 20/10/2011
Nom ACK letter: 20/09/2012

App lodged: 22/09/2012
App ACK letter: 07/11/2012

Can only hope to get PR soon.


----------



## alicegao38

CollegeGirl said:


> Has anyone who applied in August gotten their PR yet? I don't think I've seen anyone yet.


As I knew there was a application was apporved. His application was submitted on Aug 23 and was approved on Nov.


----------



## siwangs

Submit applications Through an agent on Sep 7th.
Nomination Ack letter received on Oct 11th.
Visa Ack letter received On Nov 9th.
Heard nothing ever since. Hope for miracles!


----------



## wuyq_af

siwangs said:


> Submit applications Through an agent on Sep 7th.
> Nomination Ack letter received on Oct 11th.
> Visa Ack letter received On Nov 9th.
> Heard nothing ever since. Hope for miracles!


Hi Mate, did you submit it as a decision ready application?


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> Hi Mate, did you submit it as a decision ready application?


No, I Did not


----------



## amstella

My Nomination was approved yesterday 

DRC Nomination 30th Aug - Ack letter 31st Aug
DRC Application 31st Aug - Ack letter 13th Sept
Case Officer requested more information relating to Nomination 4.5 weeks ago
Further information submitted 2.5 weeks ago

My MA said that the DIAC closes down until 14th Jan!!! That's on the contrary to what I've heard elsewhere.


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> My Nomination was approved yesterday
> 
> DRC Nomination 30th Aug - Ack letter 31st Aug
> DRC Application 31st Aug - Ack letter 13th Sept
> Case Officer requested more information relating to Nomination 4.5 weeks ago
> Further information submitted 2.5 weeks ago
> 
> My MA said that the DIAC closes down until 14th Jan!!! That's on the contrary to what I've heard elsewhere.


Hi, glad to hear your nomination is approved.
are you in the direct stream or 457 stream? 
secondly, when you received the ack letter, did it mention you have a case officer for the nomination?


----------



## amstella

siwangs said:


> Hi, glad to hear your nomination is approved.
> are you in the direct stream or 457 stream?
> secondly, when you received the ack letter, did it mention you have a case officer for the nomination?


457 stream. ack letter for nominaion received on 31st Aug, one day after submission. It did say that a Case Officer had been assigned to my nomination, however int he ack letter for my visa, it says that no CO has been assigned.

I had some problems with my nomination which I think delayed the process of getting it approved by around 4 weeks as they needed more info.


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> 457 stream. ack letter for nominaion received on 31st Aug, one day after submission. It did say that a Case Officer had been assigned to my nomination, however int he ack letter for my visa, it says that no CO has been assigned.
> 
> I had some problems with my nomination which I think delayed the process of getting it approved by around 4 weeks as they needed more info.


thanks for your sharing! Woud you mind if you tell me what information you did not submit originally which caused the delay. since my nomination assessment has been about 10weeks since I Received the ack letter.


----------



## amstella

siwangs said:


> thanks for your sharing! Woud you mind if you tell me what information you did not submit originally which caused the delay. since my nomination assessment has been about 10weeks since I Received the ack letter.


there wasnt enough information demonstrating the use of qualified trainers and formal training, the objectives of the training and outcomes.

You're nomination is probably close to being approved. You need to read the requirements that your employer was given originially and to then look at their nomination submission. I didnt see this before it was submitted, however I wish I had as I would have been able to see the missing parts and sort everything out before it was submitted!

I'm probably looking at another 4-6 week wait on my visa now I think. Oh well, I've been waiting 3.5 months now, whats another month!!!


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> there wasnt enough information demonstrating the use of qualified trainers and formal training, the objectives of the training and outcomes.
> 
> You're nomination is probably close to being approved. You need to read the requirements that your employer was given originially and to then look at their nomination submission. I didnt see this before it was submitted, however I wish I had as I would have been able to see the missing parts and sort everything out before it was submitted!
> 
> I'm probably looking at another 4-6 week wait on my visa now I think. Oh well, I've been waiting 3.5 months now, whats another month!!!


Thanks for sharing. DIAC has a definition for qualified trainer???


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> there wasnt enough information demonstrating the use of qualified trainers and formal training, the objectives of the training and outcomes.
> 
> You're nomination is probably close to being approved. You need to read the requirements that your employer was given originially and to then look at their nomination submission. I didnt see this before it was submitted, however I wish I had as I would have been able to see the missing parts and sort everything out before it was submitted!
> 
> I'm probably looking at another 4-6 week wait on my visa now I think. Oh well, I've been waiting 3.5 months now, whats another month!!!


that is LAME, what if the trainer I provide is not qualified, looking for another qualified trainer?


----------



## random05

Hi

We applied for our visa, we recieved our "Ack Valid Application Received" email but it said that we still need to be allocated a case officer. We have been checking online regularly to see if there has been any changes and all along it just said application received but this morning my partner went onto the work side and all the documents that were uploaded have disappeared but any personal documents (birth certs, police checks etc) are still there, everything was there yesterday. Does this mean that they are viewing the docs or do you think there has been an error?

Thanks


----------



## siwangs

random05 said:


> Hi
> 
> We applied for our visa, we recieved our "Ack Valid Application Received" email but it said that we still need to be allocated a case officer. We have been checking online regularly to see if there has been any changes and all along it just said application received but this morning my partner went onto the work side and all the documents that were uploaded have disappeared but any personal documents (birth certs, police checks etc) are still there, everything was there yesterday. Does this mean that they are viewing the docs or do you think there has been an error?
> 
> Thanks


I read somewhere in this forum someone else experienced the same as you did. They concluded that there are a recent upgrade of the system. By the way, DIAC does not update the online visa status, just wait for them contacting you. Good Luck!


----------



## amstella

siwangs said:


> that is LAME, what if the trainer I provide is not qualified, looking for another qualified trainer?


The definitions are very ambiguous. We just presented the job descriptions of the people who carried out training as part of their role, with training clearly highlighted. They don't need to
Be certified trainers, however that said, we also provided lots of other information relating to other training, such as online tutorials.

You need to get hold of the assessment criteria for the nomination and check through it very carefully. However, of your company has put someone through PR before, you should be ok. I was the first for my company.


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> The definitions are very ambiguous. We just presented the job descriptions of the people who carried out training as part of their role, with training clearly highlighted. They don't need to
> Be certified trainers, however that said, we also provided lots of other information relating to other training, such as online tutorials.
> 
> You need to get hold of the assessment criteria for the nomination and check through it very carefully. However, of your company has put someone through PR before, you should be ok. I was the first for my company.


I am the first one also, but my company asked an immigration agents to help with my case. I hope she can be helpful. Finger crossed!


----------



## amstella

siwangs said:


> I am the first one also, but my company asked an immigration agents to help with my case. I hope she can be helpful. Finger crossed!


Stop worrying about it. They will ask you for more information if they need it.

if you're on week 10, you probably have another 4-8 weeks of waiting to get our PR.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Man, amstella, I hope your timeline is correct!  That would mean any day now for us as we're on week 18!


----------



## amstella

CollegeGirl said:


> Man, amstella, I hope your timeline is correct!  That would mean any day now for us as we're on week 18!


Well are you decision ready or non decision ready? If non, you're in for a very long wait!!


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> Well are you decision ready or non decision ready? If non, you're in for a very long wait!!


amstella, are you in decision ready?


----------



## amstella

siwangs said:


> amstella, are you in decision ready?


Yes. If you're non decision ready then expect it to take a long time.


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> Yes. If you're non decision ready then expect it to take a long time.


maximum processing time should be 25weeks right regardless of DRC or non-DRC


----------



## Bokich

Spoke to my agent and she said that DIAC will not be working on 25,26, 27 and 31 of December but since people are taking their time off they will get back to normal operation after 15 of January... Not sure if I get my PR by Christmas - lodged DRC (nom and app) on 3rd of September, ack letters received on 4 and 22 of October and no update since then..


----------



## CollegeGirl

amstella said:


> Well are you decision ready or non decision ready? If non, you're in for a very long wait!!


Decision ready, fortunately.


----------



## D1mka

DRC non-DRC, I don’t think it matters anymore…Looks like DRC application is a waste of additional 5K. 

Called DIAC- they say it's too early!?!? I guess it is- if you are not taking into account that it is a DRC application.

18 weeks into it, submitted through MA to Parramatta office,
nomination was approved in advance.

Initially processing was supposed to take 3-4 weeks, changed to 8 weeks, later to 16… 

Hopefully DIAC will adhere to their promise of 25 weeks max for all applications...

Wouldnt suprise me, if following this episode, people will stop applying using DRC= loss of money for the economy and much more work for the department in the future...


----------



## wuyq_af

D1mka said:


> DRC non-DRC, I don't think it matters anymore&#8230;Looks like DRC application is a waste of additional 5K.
> 
> Called DIAC- they say it's too early!?!? I guess it is- if you are not taking into account that it is a DRC application.
> 
> 18 weeks into it, submitted through MA to Parramatta office,
> nomination was approved in advance.
> 
> Initially processing was supposed to take 3-4 weeks, changed to 8 weeks, later to 16&#8230;
> 
> Hopefully DIAC will adhere to their promise of 25 weeks max for all applications...
> 
> Wouldnt suprise me, if following this episode, people will stop applying using DRC= loss of money for the economy and much more work for the department in the future...


I cannot agree any more. I can't see any 'priority' given to DRC cases.


----------



## amstella

PR granted!

Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## siwangs

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Congrats!!!


----------



## wuyq_af

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


That's great news! Have you checked you VEVO? has it been changed?


----------



## D1mka

Congratulations Amstella!!! Excellent news!!!


----------



## J3ss

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Congratulations!!!!
Hope to hear good news soon for all of us!


----------



## maddi

Congratulation amstella.


----------



## mireakel

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Great news! Congrats amstella! Am i right that your visa app was approved 17/12 and you were just informed today?


----------



## snowcrash

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Congrats! Finally, huh 

September ones should not be to far now ... I'm hoping for end of January.


----------



## vicki2012

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Congrats amstella!


----------



## geogoannie

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


congrats Amstella! I applied on the 23rd Aug. am hoping for a Santa delivers PR on Christmas eve.

Anyway best of luck to you.


----------



## amstella

mireakel said:


> Great news! Congrats amstella! Am i right that your visa app was approved 17/12 and you were just informed today?


My nomination was approved on 17/12 and visa approved on 21/12.


----------



## kris1310

I lodged my nomination and visa application not through an immigration agent on 18 Sep and I received an email last week that my nomination had been approved and then a couple of hours later they looked at my visa pp and requested more docs so just waiting now for them to look at that and then get a final decision


----------



## maddi

Hello krish,did u apply DRC or non drc?


----------



## kris1310

I submitted a decision ready application but I did it myself and I did not use a migration agent, I just followed the checklist and submitted everything that they asked for


----------



## Hambagahle

kris1310 said:


> I lodged my nomination and visa application not through an immigration agent on 18 Sep and I received an email last week that my nomination had been approved and then a couple of hours later they looked at my visa pp and requested more docs so just waiting now for them to look at that and then get a final decision


Hi Kris1310 ... Can I ask what processing center this was through?

Thanks


----------



## kris1310

It was in Melbourne


----------



## Hambagahle

kris1310 said:


> It was in Melbourne


Wow, that's great news. We lodged beginning of aug so we live in hope the visa will be assessed soon!

Thanks


----------



## kris1310

Yeah, I think its quite random and finger crossed for everyone that they get some movement soon. I had resigned myself to the thought of not hearing anything for ages and then out of the blue I got the email so im hoping that it will be approved in the next few weeks


----------



## kris1310

I just received a great xmas present from immigration, I got my pr granted so all in all it only took just over 3 months and I didnt use a migration agent so fingers crosed for the rest of you that you get it granted soon cos the wait is horrible!


----------



## maddi

congrats krish !


----------



## michellexu00

kris1310 said:


> I just received a great xmas present from immigration, I got my pr granted so all in all it only took just over 3 months and I didnt use a migration agent so fingers crosed for the rest of you that you get it granted soon cos the wait is horrible!


Congras, Kris. that's the best Chirstmas gift ever


----------



## alicegao38

amstella said:


> PR granted!
> 
> Applied DRC 31st Aug, Nomination approved 17/12
> And then sent case officer (for nomination) an email stating my app was DRC and was approved same afternoon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


Congratulations, amstella.
Hope the applications of Oct will be processed soon.


----------



## alicegao38

kris1310 said:


> I just received a great xmas present from immigration, I got my pr granted so all in all it only took just over 3 months and I didnt use a migration agent so fingers crosed for the rest of you that you get it granted soon cos the wait is horrible!


Congratulations, Kris. It is really a best present for Xmas.


----------



## najam

Hi , I submitted my 189 application online on 22nd Dec and as soon as i paid the fee my application status has changes to "In Progress" .. Although i have not been assigned any CO yet .. The same Message that You need to lodge your application to be assessed by DIAC also appears at my page ..

The strange thing is that on my SkillSelect page i can still see APPLY VISA button against Visa 189 .. Although i have applied against the received invitation ..

Looks like they are one holidays season and things might get updated from 1st Jan .

Thanks
Najam


----------



## alps1207

Hi Every one,

Applied DRC 186 nomination and Visa Application on 19/10/2012.
Acknolodge letter on 12/11/2012.
PR granted on 18/12/2012.

so who is waiting have good luck.


----------



## CollegeGirl

alps1207 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> Applied DRC 186 nomination and Visa Application on 19/10/2012.
> Acknolodge letter on 12/11/2012.
> PR granted on 18/12/2012.
> 
> so who is waiting have good luck.


Which office did you apply through? I'm thinking that must affect it. Thanks.


----------



## wuyq_af

alps1207 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> Applied DRC 186 nomination and Visa Application on 19/10/2012.
> Acknolodge letter on 12/11/2012.
> PR granted on 18/12/2012.
> 
> so who is waiting have good luck.


Good news and congrats! I'm still waiting for my drc application results lodged on 26 Sept. Hoping I'll get PR soon.


----------



## wuyq_af

alps1207 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> Applied DRC 186 nomination and Visa Application on 19/10/2012.
> Acknolodge letter on 12/11/2012.
> PR granted on 18/12/2012.
> 
> so who is waiting have good luck.


Hi Alps, did you only get the result notification today? have you vevo been changed?


----------



## 80daniel

That's quick!

I m still waiting on anything for mine

DRC
Nom lodged 4/9/12 Acknowledgement received on 8/9/12
Application lodged 14/9/12 Acknowledgement received 20/11/12

No information still!


----------



## 80daniel

which office was looking after your application alps?


----------



## 80daniel

alps1207 said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> Applied DRC 186 nomination and Visa Application on 19/10/2012.
> Acknolodge letter on 12/11/2012.
> PR granted on 18/12/2012.
> 
> so who is waiting have good luck.


Which office was lookign after your application?


----------



## kyds

Hi Everyone!

Happy New Year!

ENS 186 Appl and Nomin lodged 14 Sep12 by MA in Parra
Ack received 20 Nov 12

No info until now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

kyds said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ENS 186 Appl and Nomin lodged 14 Sep12 by MA in Parra
> Ack received 20 Nov 12
> 
> No info until now.


What info did you get now? Were you approved?


----------



## kyds

CollegeGirl said:


> What info did you get now? Were you approved?


Nothing after ack.


----------



## geogoannie

application made through MA for DRC on 23rd Aug to Parramatta
Ack rec 29th Oct
I called today and they were saying that it's taking 6 months to process. 
They have not even allocated application to CO yet.
It does not seem to make any difference if you are DR or not.


----------



## alicegao38

Happy New Year.
Lodeged on Oct 18 with DRC through an Agent in Perth office. Ack letter recieved on 8 Nov.
No more infromation until now.


----------



## wuyq_af

alicegao38 said:


> Happy New Year.
> Lodeged on Oct 18 with DRC through an Agent in Perth office. Ack letter recieved on 8 Nov.
> No more infromation until now.


"No more infromation until now" means you got info just now.

Otherwise you should say "No info so far"


----------



## CollegeGirl

geogoannie said:


> application made through MA for DRC on 23rd Aug to Parramatta
> Ack rec 29th Oct
> I called today and they were saying that it's taking 6 months to process.
> They have not even allocated application to CO yet.
> It does not seem to make any difference if you are DR or not.


Boo.  So not what I wanted to hear about 186 DRC applications in Parramatta.


----------



## snowcrash

CollegeGirl said:


> Boo.  So not what I wanted to hear about 186 DRC applications in Parramatta.


I would not worry to much just yet...

My MA called me on the 29th Dec informing me that he spoke to Parramatta office chief, and all his cases would get allocated on the 3rd of Jan (Today).

I also received a email directly from DIAC on the 27th saying that have a backlog of 'paper applications' and hence are not able to follow the originally estimated DRC timelines but they will still try to allocate DRC with priority over non-DRC.

Our application was lodged on the 28th of September.

Hope to have decision next week!


----------



## 80daniel

My MA just emailed me and said there may be atleast a month for September applications as DIAC is overwhelmed. 

Has anyone emailed "[email protected] " to check the processing dates?


----------



## 80daniel

When did you apply College Girl?


----------



## CollegeGirl

My fiance applied DRC in early August through Parramatta.


----------



## CollegeGirl

snowcrash said:


> I would not worry to much just yet...
> 
> My MA called me on the 29th Dec informing me that he spoke to Parramatta office chief, and all his cases would get allocated on the 3rd of Jan (Today).
> 
> I also received a email directly from DIAC on the 27th saying that have a backlog of 'paper applications' and hence are not able to follow the originally estimated DRC timelines but they will still try to allocate DRC with priority over non-DRC.
> 
> Our application was lodged on the 28th of September.
> 
> Hope to have decision next week!


We're still waiting on one from early August... I would LOVE to have ours next week!


----------



## D1mka

CollegeGirl said:


> We're still waiting on one from early August... I would LOVE to have ours next week!


The same situation here, CollegeGirl.

Called them earlier and it looks like they dont give any priority to DRC. Told me that processing times are 6 month for all DRC or non DRC. Hopefully we will receive it by February- have been waiting for nearly 5 month already- what is an extra month on the grand scale of things?!

The only regret is- wasting 5k on lawers for DRC application.

If someone thinking of applying DRC- think twice!


----------



## daddylonglegs

geogoannie said:


> application made through MA for DRC on 23rd Aug to Parramatta
> Ack rec 29th Oct
> I called today and they were saying that it's taking 6 months to process.
> They have not even allocated application to CO yet.
> It does not seem to make any difference if you are DR or not.


We have very similar case.
I lodged on 23 August, 2012 through a MA - DRC ENS 186 (Direct Entry) nomination and visa application together.
Acknowledgement letter (no CO allocated) received on 24 August, 2012.
No updates since then.
Emailed Parrammatta office last 20 Dec 2012, and got a reply on 2 January 2013.
The email says:
-	I have no CO allocated yet
-	Due to system problem they were not able to identify DRC and Non DRC
-	They have now manually set my application as DRC because of my email


----------



## Tibinfo

*PR Granted*

Hi Everyone,

Just thought to share with you that I got my PR today. My ENS 186 Visa was approved yesterday. The timeline is as follows:

DRC Application by Migration Agent
Nomination and Visa Application Date - 31-July-2012
Office applied - Parramatta
Ack Received - 11-Sep-2012
Nomination Approved - Somewhere around Nov 2012
Visa Approved - 2-Jan-2012

All the best for everyone who is waiting for the visa. Good Luck


----------



## Jfb

daddylonglegs said:


> We have very similar case.
> I lodged on 23 August, 2012 through a MA - DRC ENS 186 (Direct Entry) nomination and visa application together.
> Acknowledgement letter (no CO allocated) received on 24 August, 2012.
> No updates since then.
> Emailed Parrammatta office last 20 Dec 2012, and got a reply on 2 January 2013.
> The email says:
> -	I have no CO allocated yet
> -	Due to system problem they were not able to identify DRC and Non DRC
> -	They have now manually set my application as DRC because of my email


What did ask in the email you sent to Parramatta?


----------



## 80daniel

I received an email from my lawyer stating that it may be another month till we hear anything for September applications


----------



## 80daniel

Hi Daddylonglegs - Did you email "[email protected]" or another email address?

I tried sending an email to [email protected] but no automated response. Has anyone else heard a response from nsw.pse?


----------



## vicki2012

80daniel said:


> Hi Daddylonglegs - Did you email "[email protected]" or another email address?
> 
> I tried sending an email to [email protected] but no automated response. Has anyone else heard a response from nsw.pse?


Hi Daniel,

I sent a test email to the same email address on 10th Dec and here is what I got:

**This is an automated response. Please do not respond to this email**

IMPORTANT NOTICE: OCT-NOV Bridging Visas

Due to system issues we are unable to grant Bridging Visas for e-lodged applications between the 27th of October and 23rd of November, inclusive of these dates. If you have a substantive visa that has already expired or require a bridging visa during this period, please send an email with the following subject heading "OCT - NOV Bridging Visa" to this email inbox. In the email, please specify the full name of the applicant, TRN and date of birth.

IMPORTANT INFORMATION

This mailbox handles enquiries about applications under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) and Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS).

It is important that you read this entire email as it provides answers to many questions about ENS/RSMS processing. Please be aware that if your query is addressed by this email or does not relate to an ENS/RSMS application already lodged you will not receive an individual response.

If your enquiry is urgent and relates to an ENS or RSMS case currently with the Parramatta Processing Centre you can expect a reply within 5 working days.

ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES

Pre 1 July 2012 Applications

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below:
Processing Centre
ENS
RSMS
Parramatta
28 June 2012
15 May 2012
Melbourne
8 March 2012
8 March 2012
Perth
21 June 2012
27 March 2012
Applications declared as "Decision Ready" by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we can not provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.

Post 1 July 2012 Applications

Due to the large volume of applications lodged before 1 July 2012 our current allocation of
e-lodged cases is limited.

At the moment our system is not readily identifying applications declared as "Decision Ready" by a registered migration agent. As an interim measure we suggest that you send an email to the relevant processing office mailbox advising that the application is decision ready with the TRN number highlighted in the subject line. Please ensure that the application is decision ready.

E-LODGED APPLICATIONS AND ENQUIRIES

We are currently experiencing delays issuing acknowledgement letters and bridging visas for applications lodged online. This is the result of a system limitation which requires the manual entry of the details of each application in our system. Please note that this also affects the time taken for your application to appear in VEVO.

When you complete an application on-line you will receive a Transmission Record Number (TRN) and confirmation of payment (where applicable). Please consider this as evidence that your application was successfully lodged.

The timeframes for acknowledgement letters, bridging visas and entry into VEVO are:

Processing Centre
Nominations
Visas
Parramatta
3 weeks
7 weeks
Melbourne
3 weeks
3 weeks
Perth
1 week
1 week
If your visa is ceasing within twenty one (21) days of lodging your application (7 days for Perth) explain this in the body of the email and include the word URGENT in the subject line.
System Upgrade - 23 November 2012

A system upgrade is scheduled for 23 November which will automate the processing of acknowledgement letters, bridging visas and the entry of applications into VEVO.

Any application lodged after close of business 26 October will be held over to be automatically processed on 23 November 2012. If your current visa will cease during this period you should explain this in the body of the email and include the word URGENT in the subject line.

Attachments for e-lodged applications

We appreciate that there have been some challenges around e-lodging attachments.
All supporting documentation for e-lodged applications however should be uploaded through the e-lodge system as they will be automatically filed and linked to your case.

Attachments forwarded by other means have been known to go astray causing delays in the finalisation of the application. Please ensure that you are familiar with the advice around attachments on the DIAC website.

NOTE: The only documents that should be mailed/emailed to processing centers are those specifically requested by the case officer.

PROCESSING TIMEFRAMES

Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week. If a decision cannot be made quickly they will write to you and provide their contact details.

Please refrain from making general "status" enquiries to the case officers, especially where your application is within service standards.

There are a range of factors that can impact the processing time of an application, including:
- whether the application was complete at time of lodgement;
- how quickly you respond to requests to provide documentation;
- complications obtaining health clearances;
- if police checks haven't been completed they may take significant time to obtain; and
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application.

The Department's published service standards for the processing of ENS/RSMS applications can be found at: Client Service Charter

While we attempt to finalise all applications as soon as possible, the service standards acknowledge that 25% of cases will be finalised outside of these time frames.

INTERESTED IN APPLYING FOR ENS/RSMS?

You will not receive a response to your email if your query relates to any of the following scenarios. Please refer to the following information and where applicable re-direct your query as instructed below.

Information about applying for ENS/RSMS

The processing centre is not able to respond to pre-lodgement enquiries. The following links to the department's website however provide information about ENS/RSMS visas:

- Information Booklet No. 5 Employer Sponsored Migration

- Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

- Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187)

- Skillselect

Note: While ENS and RSMS visas have been located on the DIAC website within the SkillSelect group of visas this does not mean that clients need to use the SkillSelect system to lodge an ENS/RSMS application. SkillSelect would only need to be used where an employer wishes to nominate a person they have identified through the SkillSelect system.

How to lodge an application

From 1 July 2012 all applications must be made online. The e-lodgement portal can be accessed from the following link on the DIAC website: Online Applications - Applications & Forms

The processing centers have developed "document checklists" that highlight key information and evidence required in your application. These checklists can be found under SkillSelect on the DIAC website, or you can use the following links:

- Checklist for visa applicants
- Checklist for sponsoring employer

We encourage you to lodge all required information and supporting documentation with your application. A "complete" application will make the processing quicker.

Having difficulties lodging your application on-line?
If you experience any difficulties with this process please ensure that you are familiar with the material at SkillSelect Support

You can also call the Service Centre on 131 881 who can also assist with pre-lodgment queries or any issues you may be having with lodging applications online.

HAVING ISSUES WITH ACKNOWLEDGEMENT EMAILS FOR YOUR SUBCLASS 186 OR 187 APPLICATION?

We have had a number of clients follow-up missing acknowledgement letters where the letter has been sent.

A common explanation has been the clients junk mail filter as commonly used in Hotmail or Google. These filters may prevent legitimate emails from reaching your inbox. To ensure that you are receiving emails from the department be sure to check the settings on your junk mail filter.

For further directions please see the following links:

Hotmail

MSN Explorer: About setting junk email filter levels

Google

Spam setting: Add approved senders to bypass the spam folder - Google Apps Help

AGENT ENQUIRIES

Policy questions from Registered Migration Agents
The Agents Gateway provides information for registered migration agents on visa applications, legislation, registration as well as useful links resources. An on-line form is provided for migration agents with complex policy or procedural questions. Registered Migration Agents should re-direct policy enquiries using this on-line form: Agents Gateway - Agents Enquiry and Feedback
Please note that responses to queries sent to this mailbox will generally only be given on complex enquiries not already covered through legislation and policy documents.

ALL OTHER ENQUIRIES

If your enquiry is not about an application for ENS or RSMS you should consult the Department's website Department of Immigration & Citizenship and/or ring the department's general enquiry telephone number of 131 881. The processing centre is not able to respond further to your email.

Thankyou


----------



## Bokich

Hello Guys, 

Happy New Year!

Just another bit of info - spoke with my agent and she said that there are 2 teams in DIAC looking at applications. First one is looking at pre-July and another one (small team) working on post-July. I have applied on 3rd of September and she said that we can expect some news in February...


----------



## Hambagahle

Bokich said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just another bit of info - spoke with my agent and she said that there are 2 teams in DIAC looking at applications. First one is looking at pre-July and another one (small team) working on post-July. I have applied on 3rd of September and she said that we can expect some news in February...


Thanks for that, what centre did you apply through?

Regards


----------



## D1mka

Hi Vicki2012, I emailed [email protected] on 29 December 2012 and received exactly the same automated response:

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below:
Processing Centre
ENS
RSMS
Parramatta
28 June 2012
15 May 2012
Melbourne
8 March 2012
8 March 2012
Perth
21 June 2012
27 March 2012

Seem to be the same dates as they had 19 days earlier...hmmm


----------



## Bokich

Hambagahle said:


> Thanks for that, what centre did you apply through?
> 
> Regards


No worries, it was Parramatta, but my nomination has been moved to Melbourne for processing. no update so far though except of ack letters


----------



## 80daniel

Hi Vicki and D1MK,

I would not worry too much on the automated response. 

A colleague of mine lodged his Non-DRC on 4 June (pre-July) and was granted PR on 3 September. 

It's surprising that it is January now and they have only processed applications from 4 June to 28 June.

This is in regards to the Parramatta centre.


----------



## maddi

Hello everyone,i got a question if someone can help me:i m on 457 visa and applied ens 186 drc through ma on 4th sep 2012,prossing time 6 month but 457 will expire on 2014.So my question is that prossing time would take longer than 6 month,thnx?


----------



## CollegeGirl

My fiance called Parramatta today and got told 5-8 months for processing there. This month would be 5. Let's hope it's not 8 for the DRC folks like us!


----------



## 80daniel

My MA called me on Friday and said that DIAC is expecting to finalise post 1 July applications between 17-24 weeks maximum. However, 25% of cases will be finalised outside these timeframe.


----------



## bhushan8805

*Am i eligible?*

Hi,

i am sponsored by my employer 6 months ago and currently i am on 457 visa. do i need to work for him for another 1.5 years to be eligible for 186 visa? Its already been 2.5 years since i am working for him.

Any help is appreciable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## maddi

Yes this is the basic requirement under ens 186 (after 2 yrs on 457 visa, u can apply pr)


----------



## bhushan8805

maddi said:


> Yes this is the basic requirement under ens 186 (after 2 yrs on 457 visa, u can apply pr)


Thanks maddi. That means I still need to work for 1.5 years more to be eligible for 186. Damn.. never mind.. thanks for your reply..


----------



## snowcrash

maddi said:


> Yes this is the basic requirement under ens 186 (after 2 yrs on 457 visa, u can apply pr)


No, it's not.

*This visa is for skilled workers from outside Australia or skilled temporary residents who live and work in Australia. It has three streams.

The Temporary Residence Transition stream is for subclass 457 visa holders who have worked for two years and their employer wants to offer them a permanent position.
The Direct Entry stream is for people who have never, or only briefly, worked in the Australian labour market.
The Agreement stream is for people sponsored by an employer through a labour or regional migration agreement.

2 Years on 457 is not a requirement in Direct Entry.*

Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)
Should be easier to read before posting questions.

Anyway this is off topic as this thread is about processing time.


----------



## bhushan8805

Hi Maddi, 
Thanks for your reply but i am not agree with Direct entry stream suggestion because of the following statement i read on immi -- 

The Direct Entry stream Is for applicants who are in Australia and do not hold a subclass 457, or have not held a subclass 457 for the last two years or who are applying directly from overseas


----------



## D1mka

bhushan8805 said:


> Hi Maddi,
> Thanks for your reply but i am not agree with Direct entry stream suggestion because of the following statement i read on immi --
> 
> The Direct Entry stream Is for applicants who are in Australia and do not hold a subclass 457, or have not held a subclass 457 for the last two years or who are applying directly from overseas


Snowcrash is 100% correct!

Bhushan8805, info is in the statement you quoted:

"have not held a subclass 457 for the last two years" - means held it for less than two years

You can apply straight away but there are aditional requirements - all depending on your circumstances.

This is not the topic of this discussion, however.

Please check DIAC web site- all information is easily available there if you use their tools to see if you qualify.


----------



## maddi

I hope things r moving today bak to normal,last week we hav'nt heard too many news abt approval of nomination & visa


----------



## alicegao38

Anyone knows if we can check the 186 application processing status? How?
Thanks


----------



## 80daniel

Hi Alicego,

You cannot check the status of your application.

Only thing you can do is to send an email to your processing centre and you will get an automated reply.


----------



## 80daniel

maddi said:


> I hope things r moving today bak to normal,last week we hav'nt heard too many news abt approval of nomination & visa


Yes, no news from last week. I believe it is really slow.


----------



## tntsawers

Hi All,

Great to see people are getting 186 visas granted. I applied on the:

Applied - 20/10/12
Ack - 19/11/12
Medicals - 10/12/12

Looks like if the time frames are correct then I might get it granted around the beginning of April.


----------



## Adayar

Hi All,
Got the PR.

Nomination and ENS filed on Oct 25, using MA and DRC - Melbourne centre

Ack received on Nov 15 2012 for PR.

Nomination Approved 04/01/2013
ENS 186 Approved. 05/01/2013

Came in just 10 weeks including the Christmas break..

All the best for everyone.



Cheers

Adayar.


----------



## snowcrash

Adayar said:


> Hi All,
> Got the PR.
> 
> Nomination and ENS filed on Oct 25, using MA and DRC - Melbourne centre
> 
> Ack received on Nov 15 2012 for PR.
> 
> Nomination Approved 04/01/2013
> ENS 186 Approved. 05/01/2013
> 
> Came in just 10 weeks including the Christmas break..
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adayar.


Congrats mate. That was quick!


----------



## alicegao38

80daniel said:


> Hi Alicego,
> 
> You cannot check the status of your application.
> 
> Only thing you can do is to send an email to your processing centre and you will get an automated reply.


Thanks 80daniel,
I checked with my MA, she said there is no way to check status online for PR application. Just have to wait any information from Department.


----------



## alicegao38

Seems like Melbourne centre is quicker than Perth centre.


----------



## shedcollapse

I applied DRC via MA for ENS 186 to Parramatta office on 27th September. Acknowledgement letter received 8th November. Still waiting to be assigned to case officer....


----------



## michellexu00

It looks like the Melb office proceed much quicker...


----------



## D1mka

michellexu00 said:


> It looks like the Melb office proceed much quicker...


lol hopefully we will all get it soon...Hopefully before we grow old...or before our certificates will expire! haha

I think it's just pure luck in the case above as I know someone who applied NON-DRC in October to Parramatta and received his PR within 3 weeks 

Happy for this person, but what a joke!

Nearly 5 month since I have applied now&#8230; DRC, Parramatta and still no news!

Any news anyone? Anymore PR's have been granted?


----------



## michellexu00

D1mka said:


> lol hopefully we will all get it soon...Hopefully before we grow old...or before our certificates will expire! haha
> 
> I think it's just pure luck in the case above as I know someone who applied NON-DRC in October to Parramatta and received his PR within 3 weeks
> 
> Happy for this person, but what a joke!
> 
> Nearly 5 month since I have applied now&#8230; DRC, Parramatta and still no news!
> 
> Any news anyone? Anymore PR's have been granted?


I couldn't believe it. 3 weeks? really???

I'm on my 4th month now, DRC, Paraamatta, and the same.. no news!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

D1mka said:


> lol hopefully we will all get it soon...Hopefully before we grow old...or before our certificates will expire! haha
> 
> I think it's just pure luck in the case above as I know someone who applied NON-DRC in October to Parramatta and received his PR within 3 weeks
> 
> Happy for this person, but what a joke!
> 
> Nearly 5 month since I have applied now&#8230; DRC, Parramatta and still no news!
> 
> Any news anyone? Anymore PR's have been granted?


Afraid it's exactly the same for us... DRC, Parramatta, five months and no news!


----------



## daddylonglegs

Same here. Exactly my 20th week (5 months).

23 August 2012 - Lodged through a MA - DRC ENS 186 (Direct Entry - onshore) nomination and visa application together.
24 August 2012 - Received Acknowledgement letter (no CO allocated) 

No updates since then.

Emailed Parrammatta office last 20 Dec 2012, and got a reply on 2 January 2013.
The email says:
- I have no CO allocated yet
- Due to system problem they were not able to identify DRC and Non DRC
- They have now manually set my application as DRC because of my email 

Emailed Parrammatta office last 4 Jan 2013, and got a reply on 9 January 2013.
The email says the same:
- I have no CO allocated yet
- Due to system problem they were not able to identify DRC and Non DRC

That means my application is stagnant for 5 months.
My patience is due to expire in 4 weeks time.


----------



## 80daniel

18 weeks for me. No news


----------



## kyds

80daniel said:


> 18 weeks for me. No news


Same with mine! No news after ack!


----------



## snowcrash

80daniel said:


> 18 weeks for me. No news


14 weeks for me now. Dont' know whats going on, they should be well done with the pre-july now and speed up. The automatic 'status' email has also not changed from then for a good 4 or 5 weeks ..

I was told (end of Dec) I would have a CO first week of Jan , but seems someone changed their mind ...

Oh well, nothing to do .. just wait .. and wait .. and wait ... aaaaarghh...


----------



## D1mka

20 Weeks! DRC...Fingers crossed for it to be ready soon... They can not have that many applications!!! considering that many of them are DRC already also! Probably just not enough CO's...


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

21 Weeks now- NON DRC lodged with an Approved Nomination


----------



## D1mka

srikanthreddyasr said:


> 21 Weeks now- NON DRC lodged with an Approved Nomination


Mate, why are you worried? It supposed to take 6 month anyway as its NON DRC...

DRC on the other hand was supposed to take 2-6 weeks, tops, at the time of application... MA used, resulting in double the costs but nothing to account for it!


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

Well, I know that.......but its been 11 months since entire process began..... my Nomination was lodged in March and was approved in Aug. 5-7 (Pre July) / 6-8 months (Post July) its beyond every timeline. The timeline stated by Immi covers both Nomination and Visa approval.


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

D1mka said:


> Mate, why are you worried? It supposed to take 6 month anyway as its NON DRC...
> 
> DRC on the other hand was supposed to take 2-6 weeks, tops, at the time of application... MA used, resulting in double the costs but nothing to account for it!


Its still the same, the amount of pain involved in the entire process. First of all getting your employer to agree on sponsoring and then waiting... forever n ever


----------



## D1mka

srikanthreddyasr said:


> Its still the same, the amount of pain involved in the entire process. First of all getting your employer to agree on sponsoring and then waiting... forever n ever


Yeah, its a pain in any case. I am surprised that countdown starts when you lodge your nomination and not appplication...

Fingers crossed for everyone...

Took me an extra 8 month to confirm my qualifications etc+ extra costs...

Would have been easier and cheaper to apply independent and to spend this time travelling somewhere around the workd! hehe the job is not going anywhere


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

D1mka said:


> Yeah, its a pain in any case. I am surprised that countdown starts when you lodge your nomination and not appplication...
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone...
> 
> Took me an extra 8 month to confirm my qualifications etc+ extra costs...
> 
> Would have been easier and cheaper to apply independent and to spend this time travelling somewhere around the workd! hehe the job is not going anywhere


Regarding Countdown, I don't want to mislead anyone here...... The timeline quoted by Immigration includes both nomination and Visa approval. But, I m not quite sure when the timer actually kicks in My case, I am struck between two different phases as Nomination was lodged prior to July and Application post July as ENS 186.


----------



## maddi

Oh God! Such a terrible wait,i think we should email to immi minister Chris Boven about delay instead to parramatta.It is hard to keep ur employer be stable.we r burning between employer and diac.why ?anyone agree !


----------



## Bokich

week 20 and no update so far. Have emailed DIAC and got a response:

The application has not yet been allocated to a case officer


----------



## maddi

When did u apply bokich?I mean which date? Thnx


----------



## Bokich

maddi said:


> When did u apply bokich?I mean which date? Thnx


hey maddi, applied on 3rd of September - lodged both nomination and application DRC. Received ack letters on 4 an 22 of October and then nothing


----------



## CollegeGirl

Out of which office? If Parramatta, I wouldn't hold your breath - lots of August DRC folks still waiting.


----------



## D1mka

CollegeGirl said:


> Out of which office? If Parramatta, I wouldn't hold your breath - lots of August DRC folks still waiting.


I second that College Girl!

Applied to Paramatta 23rd August DRC and still waiting. There are a few others applied in August also with no result yet...

Based on the info from others, a week ago they were processing mid July applications.


----------



## Bokich

CollegeGirl said:


> Out of which office? If Parramatta, I wouldn't hold your breath - lots of August DRC folks still waiting.


Hi CollegeGirl, yes, Parramatta, but I believe my application has been moved to Melbourne for processing - at least this is what MA told me


----------



## Sachin7382

If that's the case I wonder when they will start looking at applications lodged in December :O

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tntsawers

Sachin7382 said:


> If that's the case I wonder when they will start looking at applications lodged in December :O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


At a guess I would say June. Seems a 17 to 24 week turn around is a safe bet on a visa grant.


----------



## jtinoz

D1mka said:


> I second that College Girl!
> 
> Applied to Paramatta 23rd August DRC and still waiting. There are a few others applied in August also with no result yet...
> 
> Based on the info from others, a week ago they were processing mid July applications.


Yep, same here. DRC (although this seems to be irrelevant) application 9 August.. Parramatta... nothing since ACK and bridging visa. It really seemed as if they had caught up with June and that this would start moving but now it looks like it will run the full 6 months as stated on their website... 5 months + and counting...


----------



## D1mka

jtinoz said:


> Yep, same here. DRC (although this seems to be irrelevant) application 9 August.. Parramatta... nothing since ACK and bridging visa. It really seemed as if they had caught up with June and that this would start moving but now it looks like it will run the full 6 months as stated on their website... 5 months + and counting...


Hopefully its 6 month and not longer...

Just read this comment on another forum (was posted yesterday):

Quote: "MA has spoken to DIAC at Parramatta today. Apparently they are still processing June 2012 applications and only a very few post 1st July...."

If their MA actually spoke to DIAC, and did not take the info from the generic email response, we are in for a longer wait than 6 month&#8230;


----------



## jtinoz

It does appear as if that's the standard response. "still processing June". I called and spoke with someone at the Canberra processing centre about 2 weeks ago. He asked where I lodged and then looked up something (i am guessing on his pc). He gave me the same answer (still processing June) but it sounded as if it was the same standard response they are giving everyone. Although I guess it's just wishful thinking that they have forgotten to update it as we still haven't heard anyway.


----------



## michellexu00

Week 19 and still nothing. I'm forced to use the MA team in my company, and I have to say, they really suck. 
I emailed them and ask to communicate with DIAC and they said there is no point for them to do so as the standard process time is 6 month...


----------



## jtinoz

Don't feel alone Michelle, I don't think its just them. DIAC wont tell anyone anything different. I think even if your name was Julia you would get the same answers. My MA is external and has told me the same thing.


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

22 weeks - Non DRC, started looking at ENS 121/856 forums and there are plenty of them without case officers allocated for the applications lodged in last week 

I still doubt it before end of Feb


----------



## nz2oz

I'm sharing my timeline to everyone on this forum hoping it would help set the right expectations.

I applied DRC and expecting 3 to 4 weeks approval but here is my actual timeline:


* Aug 8, 2012 - DRC ens 186 (direct entry) application lodged with previously approved ens 186 nomination attached to the online system and all medicals done.
* Oct 5, 2012 - valid application acknowledgment received 
* Dec 21, 2012 - advised by my agent that a CO has been allocated (Parramatta)
* Jan 3, 2013 - CO asked for completed Form 80 - this was not attached to the online system during lodgement (we thought it was no longer required). New police certificates were also requested (ours have expired before CO allocation). All these have to be submitted within 28 days of request.
* Jan 11, 2013 - sent completed Form 80 to CO via my agent with new police clearance. We knew that ours had already expired while waiting so we requested fresh copies ahead of time as advised by our agent (without waiting for CO's request). So preparation is still key even while waiting.
* Jan 15, 2013 - PR granted; barely 2 months shy before our medicals expire.

Took a lot of hard work, patience, and prayers and in the end the timing fell into place nicely. Thank you, Lord!

So to everyone who is still waiting just hang in there. I believe it is just a matter of time now. 

God bless.


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

nz2oz said:


> I'm sharing my timeline to everyone on this forum hoping it would help set the right expectations.
> 
> I applied DRC and expecting 3 to 4 weeks approval but here is my actual timeline:
> 
> * Aug 8, 2012 - DRC ens 186 (direct entry) application lodged with previously approved ens 186 nomination attached to the online system and all medicals done.
> * Oct 5, 2012 - valid application acknowledgment received
> * Dec 21, 2012 - advised by my agent that a CO has been allocated (Parramatta)
> * Jan 3, 2013 - CO asked for completed Form 80 - this was not attached to the online system during lodgement (we thought it was no longer required). New police certificates were also requested (ours have expired before CO allocation). All these have to be submitted within 28 days of request.
> * Jan 11, 2013 - sent completed Form 80 to CO via my agent with new police clearance. We knew that ours had already expired while waiting so we requested fresh copies ahead of time as advised by our agent (without waiting for CO's request). So preparation is still key even while waiting.
> * Jan 15, 2013 - PR granted; barely 2 months shy before our medicals expire.
> 
> Took a lot of hard work, patience, and prayers and in the end the timing fell into place nicely. Thank you, Lord!
> 
> So to everyone who is still waiting just hang in there. I believe it is just a matter of time now.
> 
> God bless.


Congrats!!!! 
Thanks for sharing some valuable info.
I have got my second round of police certificates ready, but still expecting CO would request a new contract or offer from employer. I hav lodged mine a week after yours with approved nomination, but hasn't got any hopes on it being non drc. Wait game on


----------



## geogoannie

Congrats as well and best of luck. mine was 2 weeks after yours. I think that the medical and police cert is valid for 1 year.



nz2oz said:


> I'm sharing my timeline to everyone on this forum hoping it would help set the right expectations.
> 
> I applied DRC and expecting 3 to 4 weeks approval but here is my actual timeline:
> 
> * Aug 8, 2012 - DRC ens 186 (direct entry) application lodged with previously approved ens 186 nomination attached to the online system and all medicals done.
> * Oct 5, 2012 - valid application acknowledgment received
> * Dec 21, 2012 - advised by my agent that a CO has been allocated (Parramatta)
> * Jan 3, 2013 - CO asked for completed Form 80 - this was not attached to the online system during lodgement (we thought it was no longer required). New police certificates were also requested (ours have expired before CO allocation). All these have to be submitted within 28 days of request.
> * Jan 11, 2013 - sent completed Form 80 to CO via my agent with new police clearance. We knew that ours had already expired while waiting so we requested fresh copies ahead of time as advised by our agent (without waiting for CO's request). So preparation is still key even while waiting.
> * Jan 15, 2013 - PR granted; barely 2 months shy before our medicals expire.
> 
> Took a lot of hard work, patience, and prayers and in the end the timing fell into place nicely. Thank you, Lord!
> 
> So to everyone who is still waiting just hang in there. I believe it is just a matter of time now.
> 
> God bless.


----------



## MarkNortham

From what I've heard they are still swamped with applications from June 2012. There was a massive influx of applications in June due to IELTS requirements jumping for RSMS (I worked on over 50 RSMS applications in the May-June timeframe myself, and every other agent I know that was any good was swamped as well), plus of course SkillSelect allowing no more direct application for skilled applications. Some of the June applications have received decisions, others have not.

Amazingly DIAC apparently did not sufficiently anticipate this tidal wave of applications, despite turning the entire skilled migration system upside down and gutting the RSMS visa.


----------



## 80daniel

I note some of you have mentioned on expiry of medicals and police clearance. How long are they valid for?


----------



## kttykat

80daniel said:


> I note some of you have mentioned on expiry of medicals and police clearance. How long are they valid for?


If it is the same as for the partner visa, then they are good for one year.

Kttykat


----------



## D1mka

nz2oz said:


> I'm sharing my timeline to everyone on this forum hoping it would help set the right expectations.
> 
> I applied DRC and expecting 3 to 4 weeks approval but here is my actual timeline:
> 
> * Aug 8, 2012 - DRC ens 186 (direct entry) application lodged with previously approved ens 186 nomination attached to the online system and all medicals done.
> * Oct 5, 2012 - valid application acknowledgment received
> * Dec 21, 2012 - advised by my agent that a CO has been allocated (Parramatta)
> * Jan 3, 2013 - CO asked for completed Form 80 - this was not attached to the online system during lodgement (we thought it was no longer required). New police certificates were also requested (ours have expired before CO allocation). All these have to be submitted within 28 days of request.
> * Jan 11, 2013 - sent completed Form 80 to CO via my agent with new police clearance. We knew that ours had already expired while waiting so we requested fresh copies ahead of time as advised by our agent (without waiting for CO's request). So preparation is still key even while waiting.
> * Jan 15, 2013 - PR granted; barely 2 months shy before our medicals expire.
> 
> Took a lot of hard work, patience, and prayers and in the end the timing fell into place nicely. Thank you, Lord!
> 
> So to everyone who is still waiting just hang in there. I believe it is just a matter of time now.
> 
> God bless.


Wow, Congratulations nz2oz!!! Great post, and thank you for the info!!! When was your nomination approved?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm curious on that as well. My fiance FINALLY got notice that his nomination was approved yesterday and that his visa "should be processed shortly." Yay for that.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm curious on that as well. My fiance FINALLY got notice that his nomination was approved yesterday and that his visa "should be processed shortly." Yay for that.


Congratulations CollegeGirl that is great news 

Kttykat


----------



## D1mka

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm curious on that as well. My fiance FINALLY got notice that his nomination was approved yesterday and that his visa "should be processed shortly." Yay for that.


Congratulations College Girl! Hopefully he gets his PR soon.

Did he submit his nomination at the same time as his application or was it lodged in advance? What date was the aplication lodged? Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm honestly not sure if he did or not. His application was decision-ready and lodged at the beginning of August through Parramatta. That's all I know. heh.


----------



## snowcrash

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm curious on that as well. My fiance FINALLY got notice that his nomination was approved yesterday and that his visa "should be processed shortly." Yay for that.


Congrats!! I'm sure they will be processed together and you will have your PR in a day or two!


----------



## vaniramgovin

snowcrash said:


> Congrats!! I'm sure they will be processed together and you will have your PR in a day or two!


congrats, i have applied in OCT 31st, ack on dec 4th and waiting for CO.

Does any one know which date application in August is in CO process.

Thanks


----------



## dogorman65

Hey guys,

Does anyone know HOW the MA is notified when a case officer is assigned? Is it via an email or phone? 

My MA is ok, but I usually need to chase them up if I need updates. They could get notified and would not bother to tell me.

I applied on the 13th of September (both Nomination and Application), Ack of both on 16th of Oct, still waiting on CO to be assigned...


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Dogorman -

Almost always via email. Once in a while it will be by phone if the CO gets assigned and immediately has questions or needs info or docs of a fairly urgent nature - other than that, email is routine.

We always cc our clients with any emails we receive on their behalf from DIAC or Skills Assessment authorities. We'll include a note explaining what the email "means" if it is not evident from the email itself. In my opinion, all agents should do this unless a client requests otherwise, as it's only natural that clients want to be 100% in the loop, especially on applications that take a long time to process.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kyds

nz2oz said:


> I'm sharing my timeline to everyone on this forum hoping it would help set the right expectations.
> 
> I applied DRC and expecting 3 to 4 weeks approval but here is my actual timeline:
> 
> * Aug 8, 2012 - DRC ens 186 (direct entry) application lodged with previously approved ens 186 nomination attached to the online system and all medicals done.
> * Oct 5, 2012 - valid application acknowledgment received
> * Dec 21, 2012 - advised by my agent that a CO has been allocated (Parramatta)
> * Jan 3, 2013 - CO asked for completed Form 80 - this was not attached to the online system during lodgement (we thought it was no longer required). New police certificates were also requested (ours have expired before CO allocation). All these have to be submitted within 28 days of request.
> * Jan 11, 2013 - sent completed Form 80 to CO via my agent with new police clearance. We knew that ours had already expired while waiting so we requested fresh copies ahead of time as advised by our agent (without waiting for CO's request). So preparation is still key even while waiting.
> * Jan 15, 2013 - PR granted; barely 2 months shy before our medicals expire.
> 
> Took a lot of hard work, patience, and prayers and in the end the timing fell into place nicely. Thank you, Lord!
> 
> So to everyone who is still waiting just hang in there. I believe it is just a matter of time now.
> 
> God bless.


Congrat!!! I heard police check and midical exam is valid for one year.


----------



## nz2oz

D1mka said:


> Wow, Congratulations nz2oz!!! Great post, and thank you for the info!!! When was your nomination approved?


Nomination was approved feb 2012 based on rules prior to july 2012. I did not lodge until after july 2012 to take advantage of new rules that are favorable to me.


----------



## DaveinOz

Hi All
Quick question.
Visa lodged 24.09.2012 but Acknowledgement Letter received 08.11.2012. So what is the start point for the supposed 6 month turnaround the lodged or acknowledge date?

Thanks


----------



## Dave P

Application Lodged on: 26-Sept
Acknowledgement Letter on: 7-Nov

Still waiting for CO to be allocated..........
Seems to be the longest journey of life..........


----------



## TMW11

Applied DR via agent (although according to MA, all apps are being treated the same whether DR or not) on 24th Sept via Paramatta

457 transition stream

Acknowledgment received mid-Nov

PR granted today (18/01/13)


----------



## alicegao38

TMW11 said:


> Applied DR via agent (although according to MA, all apps are being treated the same whether DR or not) on 24th Sept via Paramatta
> 
> 457 transition stream
> 
> Acknowledgment received mid-Nov
> 
> PR granted today (18/01/13)


Congratulations!


----------



## vaniramgovin

TMW11 said:


> Applied DR via agent (although according to MA, all apps are being treated the same whether DR or not) on 24th Sept via Paramatta
> 
> 457 transition stream
> 
> Acknowledgment received mid-Nov
> 
> PR granted today (18/01/13)


HI 
Congradulations 

please let us know When was the case officer allotted. how long it took after CO.
what is that 457 transition stream means is it converting 457 to ENS.....?

Thanks for your info.


----------



## vaniramgovin

*HI Dave*



Dave P said:


> Application Lodged on: 26-Sept
> Acknowledgement Letter on: 7-Nov
> 
> Still waiting for CO to be allocated..........
> Seems to be the longest journey of life..........


Any update on CO allocation ...


----------



## Dave P

vaniramgovin said:


> Any update on CO allocation ...


No, nothing so far.....


----------



## vaniramgovin

*Hi DaveinOz*



DaveinOz said:


> Hi All
> Quick question.
> Visa lodged 24.09.2012 but Acknowledgement Letter received 08.11.2012. So what is the start point for the supposed 6 month turnaround the lodged or acknowledge date?
> 
> Thanks


Any update for your's. 
Thanks


----------



## AusPR2013

Hi all. I have been sponsored on a 457 for more than 2 years now. I have asked my employer to nominate me for the ENS 186, they have said yes. My employer will submit the nomination application on Monday 21st of Jan. Just a couple of questions;

****If the nomination application is submitted on Monday 21st of Jan, how soon can i submit my application for for the ens 186 visa. (I am not using an agent, i am submitting it myself on-line)

*****Also, I am filling out the application for the ens 186 visa, I have reached the point where I have to pay the $3050 odd dollars (i assume the end),- but i have not been asked to upload any documents like birth certificate, degree certificate etc. Nothing has been asked about my health checks either. When am I supposed to provide this info?


If somebody could provide some advice, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mireakel

AusPR2013 said:


> Hi all. I have been sponsored on a 457 for more than 2 years now. I have asked my employer to nominate me for the ENS 186, they have said yes. My employer will submit the nomination application on Monday 21st of Jan. Just a couple of questions;
> 
> ****If the nomination application is submitted on Monday 21st of Jan, how soon can i submit my application for for the ens 186 visa. (I am not using an agent, i am submitting it myself on-line)
> 
> *****Also, I am filling out the application for the ens 186 visa, I have reached the point where I have to pay the $3050 odd dollars (i assume the end),- but i have not been asked to upload any documents like birth certificate, degree certificate etc. Nothing has been asked about my health checks either. When am I supposed to provide this info?
> 
> If somebody could provide some advice, it would be greatly appreciated.


'

You can submit your visa application anytime once your nomination has been lodged. You just need to provide the nomination TRN on your visa application.

On the online application lodgement, you'll be asked to upload the documents right after you paid the $3050 fee.


----------



## snowcrash

Good news from my side. 

Application submitted DRC - 28th of September 2012.

CO allocated last Friday (18th of Jan)
Nomination approved today (21st Jan)

Just waiting for the application approval now ..


----------



## siwangs

Hi snowcrash,
good to hear your updates! Can you please advice us that which office did you submit ur apllication and when did uou receive you ack letter?



snowcrash said:


> Good news from my side.
> 
> Application submitted DRC - 28th of September 2012.
> 
> CO allocated last Friday (18th of Jan)
> Nomination approved today (21st Jan)
> 
> Just waiting for the application approval now ..


----------



## snowcrash

snowcrash said:


> Good news from my side.
> 
> Application submitted DRC - 28th of September 2012.
> 
> CO allocated last Friday (18th of Jan)
> Nomination approved today (21st Jan)
> 
> Just waiting for the application approval now ..


Got the final grant letter. Application got approved just now (21st) !!


----------



## dogorman65

snowcrash said:


> Got the final grant letter. Application got approved just now (21st) !!


Congratulations Snowcrash! So happy for ya!

I am small bit frustrated with the immigration though. I submitted my application over 2 weeks before you and still no word - 13th of September.

The one thing I can think of is that my acknowledgement came 3 weeks after yours - 30th of October vs 21st of November.

I just hope that they are going by the submission date and not by the acknowledgement date. If that's the case I may have another 3 weeks to go.

I submitted as DRC btw


----------



## 80daniel

Congrats snowcrash!!

I lodged on nomination on 4th Sept and application on 14 sept. Acknowledgement received 12 November. Nothing since then!!

All August applications done or are some still waiting?


----------



## geogoannie

I'm still waiting
applied on the 23rd Aug both nomination and application DRC using MA

Are any of the July folks waiting?



80daniel said:


> Congrats snowcrash!!
> 
> I lodged on nomination on 4th Sept and application on 14 sept. Acknowledgement received 12 November. Nothing since then!!
> 
> All August applications done or are some still waiting?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think the only way it's helpful to compare is if you also look at the offices people applied through - some offices seem to be processing much more quickly. We have every indication Parramatta isn't even really processing post-July 1st applications yet, so if you've applied through there (like my fiance did... we applied in August) you've probably still got a wait ahead of you.


----------



## michellexu00

snowcrash said:


> Good news from my side.
> 
> Application submitted DRC - 28th of September 2012.
> 
> CO allocated last Friday (18th of Jan)
> Nomination approved today (21st Jan)
> 
> Just waiting for the application approval now ..


Congras, snowcrash!! that's really a good news.
I submitted my DRC on 5 Sept but still nothing.

Would you please let us know if you can see your updated Visa information in VEVO after your PR granted?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## givemeasign

Congrats snowcrash


----------



## snowcrash

michellexu00 said:


> Congras, snowcrash!! that's really a good news.
> I submitted my DRC on 5 Sept but still nothing.
> 
> Would you please let us know if you can see your updated Visa information in VEVO after your PR granted?
> Thanks a lot.


Hi,

Just checked VEVO. It all updated with new dates and shows "RESIDENT" as status now. 

Good luck everyone! I'm sure its just around the corner for the rest of you from Aug/Sep!

Please note that DIAC is now prioritizing DCR applications. In the last week I had several emails from them stating that they are now allocating them before any 'standard' applications.


----------



## michellexu00

snowcrash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked VEVO. It all updated with new dates and shows "RESIDENT" as status now.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I'm sure its just around the corner for the rest of you from Aug/Sep!
> 
> Please note that DIAC is now prioritizing DCR applications. In the last week I had several emails from them stating that they are now allocating them before any 'standard' applications.


Hi Snowcrash, thanks for the update. 
fingers crossed and hopefully we can all hear something from DIAC shortly.


----------



## D1mka

Applied 23rd August, DRC, nomination lodged at the same time.

No news so far! Not sure how they are working out the priority as it looks like it's all over the place... (September non-DRC applications get approved before August DRC applications...lol) Unless it went to a different processing centre without our knowledge...

Hopefully should be sometime soon...Not doing "guess work" anymore...5 month of it- is enough...



geogoannie said:


> I'm still waiting
> applied on the 23rd Aug both nomination and application DRC using MA
> 
> Are any of the July folks waiting?


----------



## vaniramgovin

snowcrash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked VEVO. It all updated with new dates and shows "RESIDENT" as status now.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I'm sure its just around the corner for the rest of you from Aug/Sep!
> 
> Please note that DIAC is now prioritizing DCR applications. In the last week I had several emails from them stating that they are now allocating them before any 'standard' applications.


Congrats, please let us know the office in which it got processed. I applied in parramatta office on oct 30th.  hope need to wait few more weeks.


----------



## CollegeGirl

vaniramgovin said:


> Congrats, please let us know the office in which it got processed. I applied in parramatta office on oct 30th.  hope need to wait few more weeks.


If you applied through Parramatta, as I said above, you've probably got quite a wait ahead of you. There are still people who applied in August (and I believe July as well) who applied DRC waiting on theirs. I would think you're looking at at least a few months ahead of you rather than just a few weeks.


----------



## D1mka

CollegeGirl said:


> If you applied through Parramatta, as I said above, you've probably got quite a wait ahead of you. There are still people who applied in August (and I believe July as well) who applied DRC waiting on theirs. I would think you're looking at at least a few months ahead of you rather than just a few weeks.


Just received an email reply from DIAC stating: No case officer has been assigned yet and also:

"At the moment we are not in a position to adhere to the previously advised decision ready processing standards. We are however allocating decision ready applications as a priority over non-decision ready ones."

Applied 23rd August, Parramatta.


----------



## Bokich

D1mka said:


> Just received an email reply from DIAC stating: No case officer has been assigned yet and also:
> 
> "At the moment we are not in a position to adhere to the previously advised decision ready processing standards. We are however allocating decision ready applications as a priority over non-decision ready ones."
> 
> Applied 23rd August, Parramatta.


I've got exactly the same response few weeks ago when I emailed them.

Applied on 4th of September


----------



## daddylonglegs

I lodged on 23 August, 2012 through a MA - DRC ENS 186 (Direct Entry) nomination and visa application together.
Acknowledgement letter (no CO allocated) received on 24 August, 2012.
No updates since then.



80daniel said:


> Congrats snowcrash!!
> 
> I lodged on nomination on 4th Sept and application on 14 sept. Acknowledgement received 12 November. Nothing since then!!
> 
> All August applications done or are some still waiting?


----------



## alicegao38

Just asked my agent for the reply of the DIAC. Here is the reply:

_As mentioned in the automated response to your email, PESE is experiencing significant workload pressures due to the very high number of applications lodged in June 2012. 
Please refer to that email for information about current processing times.

For further enquiries regarding Permanent Employer Sponsored Migration please telephone the DIAC contact centre on 131 881 from Monday to Friday 9 am to 4.30 pm Eastern Standard Time.

Regards

Administration Team
Perth Employer Sponsored Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications

Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating
e-lodged applications received July-August 2012._


----------



## Sachin7382

alicegao38 said:


> Just asked my agent for the reply of the DIAC. Here is the reply:
> 
> As mentioned in the automated response to your email, PESE is experiencing significant workload pressures due to the very high number of applications lodged in June 2012.
> Please refer to that email for information about current processing times.
> 
> For further enquiries regarding Permanent Employer Sponsored Migration please telephone the DIAC contact centre on 131 881 from Monday to Friday 9 am to 4.30 pm Eastern Standard Time.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Administration Team
> Perth Employer Sponsored Migration
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications
> 
> Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating
> e-lodged applications received July-August 2012.


Same reply from my agent too that parramatta is processing July-August application .. Seems a long way ahead !!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tntsawers

I called the immigration helpline today. She said that Canberra are only now locating Case Officers to applications lodged at the end of June. It does not seem like they have got passed June since November 2012.

Its frustrating that I now have to give up my job in order to make sure that I can move over once the VISA is granted.


----------



## dogorman65

tntsawers said:


> I called the immigration helpline today. She said that Canberra are only now locating Case Officers to applications lodged at the end of June. It does not seem like they have got passed June since November 2012.
> 
> Its frustrating that I now have to give up my job in order to make sure that I can move over once the VISA is granted.


I rang yesterday as well and the woman told me they were still processing June applications as well. Not sure how accurate it is though, seeing that 2 guys from late September submission just got approved, while people from late August are still waiting.


----------



## tntsawers

dogorman65 said:


> I rang yesterday as well and the woman told me they were still processing June applications as well. Not sure how accurate it is though, seeing that 2 guys from late September submission just got approved, while people from late August are still waiting.


I had an e mail today saying that a Case officer had been granted. I lodged my application on the 20th October.


----------



## dogorman65

tntsawers said:


> I had an e mail today saying that a Case officer had been granted. I lodged my application on the 20th October.


Well I'm not surprised. Its seems like it's completely random at this stage. It's very frustrating when you are trying to be patient but then seeing things like this.

Nothing to take away from you though mate. Can you please let us know what office it is submitted to, and when you got your official acknowledgement for the application?

Cheers


----------



## tntsawers

dogorman65 said:


> Well I'm not surprised. Its seems like it's completely random at this stage. It's very frustrating when you are trying to be patient but then seeing things like this.
> 
> Nothing to take away from you though mate. Can you please let us know what office it is submitted to, and when you got your official acknowledgement for the application?
> 
> Cheers


I applied through the Paramatta office and my timeline is:

Application Lodged - 20th October
Acknowledgement - 19th November
Medical - December
Case officer - 24th Jan

It must be frustrating especially when it is random.


----------



## Frankie83

Hi,

I also got a case officer allocated yesterday. My timings are as follows:

25th Sep - DRC application goes into Paramatta
14th Nov - acknowledgment recieved
24th Jan - case officer allocated

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting!


----------



## D1mka

dogorman65 said:


> I rang yesterday as well and the woman told me they were still processing June applications as well. Not sure how accurate it is though, seeing that 2 guys from late September submission just got approved, while people from late August are still waiting.


I feel your pain mate! This is so frustrating!!!

Applied end of August DRC and still no CO assigned.

Hopefully it's just luck, but I doubt it, as there are a few people on here whose applications getting processed ahead of time. What about the rest, who are not part of this forum?

On a good note, happy for September and October guys as it's nice to get it before you expect! Maybe their application were on the top of the pile&#8230;seems like new, improved electronic system is working well lol


----------



## kyds

I lodged on 14th of Sept. through Parram. ACK on 20th of Nov. But still no any response! 
They may have a rule for allocating CO, but impossible to understand it....


----------



## CollegeGirl

kyds said:


> I lodged on 14th of Sept. through Parram. ACK on 20th of Nov. But still no any response!
> They may have a rule for allocating CO, but impossible to understand it....


We applied a month earlier (DRC)... still no visa. In fact, the email we got from DIAC ten days ago was just a "nomination approved" email. I'm thinking that means we still have quite a wait?


----------



## kyds

CollegeGirl said:


> We applied a month earlier (DRC)... still no visa. In fact, the email we got from DIAC ten days ago was just a "nomination approved" email. I'm thinking that means we still have quite a wait?


Thank you for your comment! Still about 3 more weeks.....hoping sooner.


----------



## dogorman65

kyds said:


> I lodged on 14th of Sept. through Parram. ACK on 20th of Nov. But still no any response!
> They may have a rule for allocating CO, but impossible to understand it....


Looks like Im the exact same as you Kyds, give or take a day, let me know if you hear anything, and vice versa


----------



## kyds

dogorman65 said:


> Looks like Im the exact same as you Kyds, give or take a day, let me know if you hear anything, and vice versa


Of course. I will post the news for all of you......


----------



## Its_me

DRC Nomination & Appln submitted : 21-Sep-12
Paramatta Centre
ACK recvd : 20-Nov-12

No news after wards, good to see some applied in Sep are getting case officers - eagerly waiting to get one..

But I dont understand the logic of selection


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes!!!! My fiance's visa was finally granted!!!  Apparently it was granted Jan. 15, but Immi didn't notify him until today?! Whatever, don't care, he has PR now, which means we can start the fiance visa process for me! Yay!

He applied 8/8/12, DRC through Parramatta. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## vaniramgovin

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes!!!! My fiance's visa was finally granted!!!  Apparently it was granted Jan. 15, but Immi didn't notify him until today?! Whatever, don't care, he has PR now, which means we can start the fiance visa process for me! Yay!
> 
> He applied 8/8/12, DRC through Parramatta. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


Congrats CollegeGirl, 

Could you please let me know when the ack received.


----------



## jtinoz

Got this from my MA on Friday: 
seems to be dated 17 Jan
Decision Ready Checklists for ENS and RSMS 
Following an MIA enquiry about the current status of the Decision Ready Checklist system for ENS and RSMS, DIAC has provided the following advice:
We are still using the Decision Ready Checklist system. We have revised these Checklists and are in the process of getting these loaded onto the website – this is an internal process that may take a couple of weeks.
You are aware that we have had significant systems issues post 1 July 2012 with one issue being that the applications lodged between 1 July and 23 November 2012 were not being recognised in our system as “decision ready”. When this issue was raised we requested that agents advise us by email if they were lodging “decision ready” applications so we could identify those applications out of the general pool of applications.
This issue has since been fixed and applications lodged from 24 November 2012 can be identified in the system as “decision ready”.
We are allocating applications according to date of receipt. Where we have a “decision ready” application these are prioritised, however given the large number of applications and subsequently the high number of these that are identified as “decision ready”, these are also allocated according to date of receipt. In effect we triage the “decision ready” applications out of the larger group and then allocate those by date. There are always exceptions where we may prioritise an application out of date order for a range of reasons, and any prioritisation of a “decision ready” application out of date order is determined at management level.
In terms of processing times - we are working hard to get through the pre-1 July caseload, however given the unprecedented number of applications in May and June (a 525 percent increase on the average monthly lodgements) our processing times are longer than usual. Having said that, there is light at the end of the tunnel as we get the backlog of cases down.


----------



## michellexu00

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes!!!! My fiance's visa was finally granted!!!  Apparently it was granted Jan. 15, but Immi didn't notify him until today?! Whatever, don't care, he has PR now, which means we can start the fiance visa process for me! Yay!
> 
> He applied 8/8/12, DRC through Parramatta. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## jtinoz

now, whilst they have loads of escape clauses, their website says 6 months for 186 apps. My DRC 186 app will have been in for 6 months on 9 Feb. I am curious to know what happens when they pass the 6 months...


----------



## vaniramgovin

jtinoz said:


> Got this from my MA on Friday:
> seems to be dated 17 Jan
> Decision Ready Checklists for ENS and RSMS
> Following an MIA enquiry about the current status of the Decision Ready Checklist system for ENS and RSMS, DIAC has provided the following advice:
> We are still using the Decision Ready Checklist system. We have revised these Checklists and are in the process of getting these loaded onto the website - this is an internal process that may take a couple of weeks.
> You are aware that we have had significant systems issues post 1 July 2012 with one issue being that the applications lodged between 1 July and 23 November 2012 were not being recognised in our system as "decision ready". When this issue was raised we requested that agents advise us by email if they were lodging "decision ready" applications so we could identify those applications out of the general pool of applications.
> This issue has since been fixed and applications lodged from 24 November 2012 can be identified in the system as "decision ready".
> We are allocating applications according to date of receipt. Where we have a "decision ready" application these are prioritised, however given the large number of applications and subsequently the high number of these that are identified as "decision ready", these are also allocated according to date of receipt. In effect we triage the "decision ready" applications out of the larger group and then allocate those by date. There are always exceptions where we may prioritise an application out of date order for a range of reasons, and any prioritisation of a "decision ready" application out of date order is determined at management level.
> In terms of processing times - we are working hard to get through the pre-1 July caseload, however given the unprecedented number of applications in May and June (a 525 percent increase on the average monthly lodgements) our processing times are longer than usual. Having said that, there is light at the end of the tunnel as we get the backlog of cases down.


HI Jtinoz, Thanks for the info.


----------



## alicegao38

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes!!!! My fiance's visa was finally granted!!!  Apparently it was granted Jan. 15, but Immi didn't notify him until today?! Whatever, don't care, he has PR now, which means we can start the fiance visa process for me! Yay!
> 
> He applied 8/8/12, DRC through Parramatta. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


Congratulations!


----------



## kyds

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes!!!! My fiance's visa was finally granted!!!  Apparently it was granted Jan. 15, but Immi didn't notify him until today?! Whatever, don't care, he has PR now, which means we can start the fiance visa process for me! Yay!
> 
> He applied 8/8/12, DRC through Parramatta. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


Congrat!!!!!! Happy days!!!


----------



## snowcrash

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes!!!! My fiance's visa was finally granted!!!  Apparently it was granted Jan. 15, but Immi didn't notify him until today?! Whatever, don't care, he has PR now, which means we can start the fiance visa process for me! Yay!
> 
> He applied 8/8/12, DRC through Parramatta. Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


Congrats! 

15th Jan also makes more sense for DRC August.


----------



## KeeslH

Hi everyone,

I'm also waiting for my PR.. I applied October 7th via temporary residence transition scheme. My application is decision ready and through an agent - Fragomen. It was lodged at Parramatta. 
Although I've had the initial confirmations, I've heard nothing since November and like many of you I'm losing patience.
My partner is due to start TAFE in two weeks but we can't afford the astronomical fees temporary visa holders are charged. So I'm just praying our visa is granted before then (fat chance!)
My agent says they are just starting to see movement on decision ready applications lodged in July. Yet on various forums, I've seen that quite a few people who lodged in September at Parramatta are being granted.
So does anyone have any idea of how the system works? Are some agents prioritized over others? Or is it just luck of the draw? 
It seems we've paid a fortune to use an agent but I'm yet to see what actual good this has done!
Can anyone shed any light on this depressing situation?

Cheers!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi KeeslH -

In theory decision-ready (DR) applications are prioritised over non-DR applications. But in reality DIAC was swamped with ENS and RSMS applications in May and June, and were completely unprepared for this. It seems that some fresh (post 1-July) applications are getting through in a few months, but I have not been able to figure out the reason(s) why - clearly there are multiple queues - the pre-1-July queue, and the post-1-July queue (and maybe more, who knows!). 

I know of no evidence that any agent is prioritised over any other agent, or agent-prepared applications are prioritised over non-agent applications. As I said, DR should be prioritised, but the huge influx of applications in June as swamped that system pretty badly from what I've seen. DIAC's incomplete online systems has only made matters worse as there currently is no paper backup for lodging ENS and RSMS applications, so when the online system falters, the entire submission process essentially ceases.

Your agent is the biggest agency in Australia, so if they're not getting priority, nobody will be. If they promised you DIAC priority other than decision-ready, you may want to have a talk with them as there are no official priority channels other than decision-ready, which is widely available.

Important question: assuming this was 186 ENS, was the nomination properly handled and lodged? Without that, the visa application is worthless.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl

KeeslH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm also waiting for my PR.. I applied October 7th via temporary residence transition scheme. My application is decision ready and through an agent - Fragomen. It was lodged at Parramatta.
> Although I've had the initial confirmations, I've heard nothing since November and like many of you I'm losing patience.
> My partner is due to start TAFE in two weeks but we can't afford the astronomical fees temporary visa holders are charged. So I'm just praying our visa is granted before then (fat chance!)
> My agent says they are just starting to see movement on decision ready applications lodged in July. Yet on various forums, I've seen that quite a few people who lodged in September at Parramatta are being granted.
> So does anyone have any idea of how the system works? Are some agents prioritized over others? Or is it just luck of the draw?
> It seems we've paid a fortune to use an agent but I'm yet to see what actual good this has done!
> Can anyone shed any light on this depressing situation?
> 
> Cheers!


I'm surprised you've seen "quite a few" September folks who filed through Parramatta getting approved. I'd only seen (on this forum) a handful of post-July folks get approved through Parramatta. As I said, my fiance filed in August and is just now getting his. I would say your chances of getting yours in the next couple of weeks are probably not great, but who knows. I do wish you luck and that you're an exception that gets through quickly!


----------



## Zeppelin

*Got my PR: Timelines below*

Hi fellow ENS folks:

Here are my timelines for submitting my DRC till PR obtained: Perth Office

1. Confirmation of ENS application lodgement - 18-Oct-2012
2. ENS Application acknowledgement letter - 9-Nov-2012
3. AFP Police check expired and was notified by CO to resubmit - 16-Jan-2013
4. AFP Police check resubmitted - 25-Jan-2013
5. PR visa approved - 29-Jan-2013

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## D1mka

snowcrash said:


> Congrats!! I'm sure they will be processed together and you will have your PR in a day or two!


Snowcrash was 100% correct when he made comment about your nomination approval! (above)

Congratulations ColegeGirl!!!!

Strange that they delayed telling you by 2 weeks- at least he has it- this is what matters!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just for the heck of it, I did a search for "Parramatta" in this thread - 

Only three posts came up that were saying they had applied through Parramatta and were approved -- one who applied July 31, and the other two (including my fiance) applied August 8. 

Now, of course, this does not include people who didn't include the office where they got theirs processed in their post about getting approved, or people who spelled Parramatta incorrectly, heh. But I think it gives you an idea of what you're looking at.


----------



## KeeslH

Thanks Mark, that was really helpful. 

To answer your question, yes it is the ENS 186 visa. I work for a large company who sponsor international workers quite regularly and Fragomen have orchestrated the entire process. So as far as I'm aware, the nomination was properly handled and lodged... I hope!



MarkNortham said:


> Hi KeeslH -
> 
> In theory decision-ready (DR) applications are prioritised over non-DR applications. But in reality DIAC was swamped with ENS and RSMS applications in May and June, and were completely unprepared for this. It seems that some fresh (post 1-July) applications are getting through in a few months, but I have not been able to figure out the reason(s) why - clearly there are multiple queues - the pre-1-July queue, and the post-1-July queue (and maybe more, who knows!).
> 
> I know of no evidence that any agent is prioritised over any other agent, or agent-prepared applications are prioritised over non-agent applications. As I said, DR should be prioritised, but the huge influx of applications in June as swamped that system pretty badly from what I've seen. DIAC's incomplete online systems has only made matters worse as there currently is no paper backup for lodging ENS and RSMS applications, so when the online system falters, the entire submission process essentially ceases.
> 
> Your agent is the biggest agency in Australia, so if they're not getting priority, nobody will be. If they promised you DIAC priority other than decision-ready, you may want to have a talk with them as there are no official priority channels other than decision-ready, which is widely available.
> 
> Important question: assuming this was 186 ENS, was the nomination properly handled and lodged? Without that, the visa application is worthless.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## KeeslH

Congrats on your visa CollegeGirl.. You must be stoked! 

I've been following a number of threads on various forums/ sites and that's how I came to my earlier conclusion about some Sept applications being granted.

As far as I can see, there currently seems to be a distinct lack of continuity with DIAC. But I'm desperately foraging for titbits of information to give me some sort of clue/hope as to when my own visa might be granted.

However, I appreciate there are many of us in the same boat. I think I just need a very large glass of wine and a lesson in patience!



CollegeGirl said:


> Just for the heck of it, I did a search for "Parramatta" in this thread -
> 
> Only three posts came up that were saying they had applied through Parramatta and were approved -- one who applied July 31, and the other two (including my fiance) applied August 8.
> 
> Now, of course, this does not include people who didn't include the office where they got theirs processed in their post about getting approved, or people who spelled Parramatta incorrectly, heh. But I think it gives you an idea of what you're looking at.


----------



## KeeslH

Congratulations on your visa Zeppelin!



Zeppelin said:


> Hi fellow ENS folks:
> 
> Here are my timelines for submitting my DRC till PR obtained: Perth Office
> 
> 1. Confirmation of ENS application lodgement - 18-Oct-2012
> 2. ENS Application acknowledgement letter - 9-Nov-2012
> 3. AFP Police check expired and was notified by CO to resubmit - 16-Jan-2013
> 4. AFP Police check resubmitted - 25-Jan-2013
> 5. PR visa approved - 29-Jan-2013
> 
> Thanks for viewing.


----------



## 80daniel

How long is AFP police clearance is valid for? Does anyone know?


----------



## MarkNortham

AFP police clearances are generally valid for 1 year


----------



## alicegao38

Zeppelin said:


> Hi fellow ENS folks:
> 
> Here are my timelines for submitting my DRC till PR obtained: Perth Office
> 
> 1. Confirmation of ENS application lodgement - 18-Oct-2012
> 2. ENS Application acknowledgement letter - 9-Nov-2012
> 3. AFP Police check expired and was notified by CO to resubmit - 16-Jan-2013
> 4. AFP Police check resubmitted - 25-Jan-2013
> 5. PR visa approved - 29-Jan-2013
> 
> Thanks for viewing.


Hi Zeppelin,
Congratulations!! I'm so happy to see someone got PR approved through Perth office.
Did you submit the nomination and your PR application together on 18-Oct-2012?
Mine are the same date and office as yours, and I got Ack letter on 8-Nov-2012.
No more information after Ack letter.


----------



## jtinoz

CollegeGirl said:


> Just for the heck of it, I did a search for "Parramatta" in this thread -
> 
> Only three posts came up that were saying they had applied through Parramatta and were approved -- one who applied July 31, and the other two (including my fiance) applied August 8.
> 
> Now, of course, this does not include people who didn't include the office where they got theirs processed in their post about getting approved, or people who spelled Parramatta incorrectly, heh. But I think it gives you an idea of what you're looking at.


Seems a big mess CollegeGirl. Mine went into Parramatta DRC on 9 August. and I got this reply back from an email I sent them:

Thank you for your email dated 18/01/13. For future reference when enquiring about your application please provide your TRN:E##########B or your application ID:G#########8 or your file number:BC#########. Or if all else fails we can find you via your D.O.B. and name. As it happens your agent had sent an email on the same date requesting that your application be marked as decision ready and this was part of the reason why I was able to find your application.

Your application has not been allocated to a case officer yet however we are currently allocating applications that were lodged in July and August, so I anticipate yours will be allocated soon.

So I continue to wait....At least your story has provided some hope...


----------



## kyds

80daniel said:


> How long is AFP police clearance is valid for? Does anyone know?


Just one year. If it is over, prepare another one for faster process.


----------



## Bokich

5 months (lodged on 4 of Sep) and no update so far.. Spoke with my MA on Friday and she advised that we need to give it another month - DIAC is currently processing July-August applications


----------



## daddylonglegs

I got an email this morning... still no progress.

Lodged on 23 Aug 2012 - Parramatta office - Nomination & Visa App - ENS 186 Direct Entry
Acknowledged 24 Aug 2012

------------------------

Dear Client,

Thank you for your email.

The application will be allocated to a case officer soon.
Once the case is allocated, a case officer will get in contact with you within 7 business days.

Regards,

Administration Team
Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry (NSW, QLD, ACT)
Parramatta Centre of Excellence
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Telephone: 13 18 81
Fax: 02 8861 4439
Email: [email protected]


----------



## 80daniel

daddylonglegs said:


> I got an email this morning... still no progress.
> 
> Lodged on 23 Aug 2012 - Parramatta office - Nomination & Visa App - ENS 186 Direct Entry
> Acknowledged 24 Aug 2012
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The application will be allocated to a case officer soon.
> Once the case is allocated, a case officer will get in contact with you within 7 business days.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Administration Team
> Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry (NSW, QLD, ACT)
> Parramatta Centre of Excellence
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Telephone: 13 18 81
> Fax: 02 8861 4439
> Email: [email protected]


Was this lodged through a MA?


----------



## longdog

Hi, this is my time line:

21 Dec 2012 nomination lodged
2 Feb 2013 App lodged through Parramatta office, ack letter on the same day

now the status is "in progress".

by the way, when I upload documents, some says "required" and some says "received". Anyone know what's the difference?


----------



## givemeasign

Hi fellow members,
Similar situation here. Nomination and visa app on 5th. Parramatta and ack received for visa on same day.

Anyone else out there??


----------



## habi

longdog said:


> Hi, this is my time line:
> 
> 21 Dec 2012 nomination lodged
> 2 Feb 2013 App lodged through Parramatta office, ack letter on the same day
> 
> now the status is "in progress".
> 
> by the way, when I upload documents, some says "required" and some says "received". Anyone know what's the difference?


Has your nomination approved?. 
Any one has any idea how long it will take to approve the nomination? My company submitted nomination on 11 Nov, Provided all the documents required. The status is showing as In Progress and the documents showing as required... No Idea what does this mean. I got the Ack letter on Dec 12
I am waiting for the nomination to be approved before I submit VISA application


----------



## sudu

habi said:


> Has your nomination approved?.
> Any one has any idea how long it will take to approve the nomination? My company submitted nomination on 11 Nov, Provided all the documents required. The status is showing as In Progress and the documents showing as required... No Idea what does this mean. I got the Ack letter on Dec 12
> I am waiting for the nomination to be approved before I submit VISA application


My nomination got approved after 4 months. 
Applied on 25th July
Ack letter 26Aug
Approved on 3rd Dec


----------



## jtinoz

habi said:


> Has your nomination approved?.
> Any one has any idea how long it will take to approve the nomination? My company submitted nomination on 11 Nov, Provided all the documents required. The status is showing as In Progress and the documents showing as required... No Idea what does this mean. I got the Ack letter on Dec 12
> I am waiting for the nomination to be approved before I submit VISA application


I think what you (and all of us) are waiting for is a case office to be assigned. I have a decision ready application (everything completed including company nomination and my visa application and submitted together) in at Parramatta. Saturday will be 6 months and I have heard nothing since the ACK. I expect once the CO has been assigned to look at my case it would take a few days. So the question you should be asking is how long for a case officer. Once that has happened, he or she will assess your application and ask for more info... good luck! DRC applications were meant to take a few weeks....


----------



## Pomster

habi said:


> Has your nomination approved?.
> Any one has any idea how long it will take to approve the nomination? My company submitted nomination on 11 Nov, Provided all the documents required. The status is showing as In Progress and the documents showing as required... No Idea what does this mean. I got the Ack letter on Dec 12
> I am waiting for the nomination to be approved before I submit VISA application


My partners company submitted the nomination on Aug 3 (Non-DRC) we received ack letter sep 14. We're still waiting. Just over 6 months now.

We're also waiting for nom approval prior to submitting visa app.


----------



## icenera

Pomster said:


> My partners company submitted the nomination on Aug 3 (Non-DRC) we received ack letter sep 14. We're still waiting. Just over 6 months now.
> 
> We're also waiting for nom approval prior to submitting visa app.


Same situtation here!

ENS nomination lodged on 9/11/12
Ack Valid Nomination Received on 23/01/2013 (after I sent an email to request it)

Keep on waiting....


----------



## dogorman65

Is it me or does it seem to go really quiet, then a flurry of them come through all at once. The last two weeks nobody is hearing anything. 

Unless I am wrong, is anyone seeing any movement on either case officers being assigned, or PR being granted in the last two weeks?

I am hitting 5 months next week - 13th of February.


----------



## Pomster

dogorman65 said:


> Is it me or does it seem to go really quiet, then a flurry of them come through all at once. The last two weeks nobody is hearing anything.
> 
> Unless I am wrong, is anyone seeing any movement on either case officers being assigned, or PR being granted in the last two weeks?
> 
> I am hitting 5 months next week - 13th of February.


It does seem to come in waves. I haven't seen any approvals this week on any forums. 
The wait is now starting to grate...6 months 1 week on Sunday....


----------



## Frankie83

dogorman65 said:


> Is it me or does it seem to go really quiet, then a flurry of them come through all at once. The last two weeks nobody is hearing anything.
> 
> Unless I am wrong, is anyone seeing any movement on either case officers being assigned, or PR being granted in the last two weeks?
> 
> I am hitting 5 months next week - 13th of February.


I think you are onto something! I applied end of Sep, and got a CO assigned 24th Jan but heard nothing from them. Maybe they process a group of applications at once, and let everyone know at similar times?!


----------



## tntsawers

Hi All,

Nomination and PR visa granted on 07/02/13

Time line as follows:

Applied - 20/10/12
Ack - 18/11/12
Medicals - 06/12/12
Case Officer - 24/01/13

Good luck to all those waiting


----------



## Sarphi

tntsawers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nomination and PR visa granted on 07/02/13
> 
> Time line as follows:
> 
> Applied - 20/10/12
> Ack - 18/11/12
> Medicals - 06/12/12
> Case Officer - 24/01/13
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting


Congrats, man.

Little question here, whick office did you lodge your application? Parramatta?


----------



## tntsawers

Sarphi said:


> Congrats, man.
> 
> Little question here, whick office did you lodge your application? Parramatta?


It was the Parramatta office


----------



## givemeasign

tntsawers said:


> It was the Parramatta office


Congrats tntsawers!!


----------



## alicegao38

Congratulations!!



tntsawers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nomination and PR visa granted on 07/02/13
> 
> Time line as follows:
> 
> Applied - 20/10/12
> Ack - 18/11/12
> Medicals - 06/12/12
> Case Officer - 24/01/13
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting


----------



## alicegao38

Hope we will get some good news from Perth soon.


----------



## KRISHN

alicegao38 said:


> Hope we will get some good news from Perth soon.


All we can do is to hope for good news. I have applied on 24th sept till no news. Agent is telling still waiting for nomination approval?


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

Entering 7th Month today...... NO signs of CO yet, just wondering if anything has moved in last 2 weeks.


----------



## DaveinOz

I am absolutely confused how this whole process can take so long. Especially after the news that the DIAC say the Skillselect route is quick, see yesterday's note from this forum! There seems to be no method on allocation of CO's and time limits.

We applied as DR through an MA paying the extra money thinking it would be quicker. I am really at a loss to see any benefit in this whatsoever. Especially when I see on this thread people (who I am really please for) who have lodged applications after me or at the same time already have their PR application confirmed.

Anyway timeline:

Lodged Paramatta
Date of Application, Nomination, all checks and DR: 24.09.2012
Acknowledgement letter: 08.11.2012

Since then nothing, not a squeak. MA about as useful as a chocolate teapot. DIAC unhelpful  

6 month point on the 23rd March 2013. 

Ho hum keep waiting s'pose.......................


----------



## Jimbo84

*Ens 186*

I am not sure I am confused any more... more like completely frustrated...

I lodged all documents on 27 August 2012, received an acknowledgement on 28 August 2012...

No case officer yet... it has been 5.5 months...

Decision ready, direct stream with a MA....


----------



## Sachin7382

You guys might be interested in this ...

--------------------------------------------------------

**This is an automated response. Please do not respond to this email**

IMPORTANT INFORMATION

This mailbox handles enquiries about applications under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) and Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS).

It is important that you read this entire email as it provides answers to many questions about ENS/RSMS processing. Please be aware that if your query is addressed by this email or does not relate to an ENS/RSMS application already lodged you will not receive an individual response.

If your enquiry is urgent and relates to an ENS or RSMS case currently with the Parramatta Processing Centre you can expect a reply within 5 working days.


ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES

Pre 1 July 2012 Applications

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below:

Processing Centre
ENS
RSMS
Parramatta
All Cases Allocated
8 June 2012
Melbourne
All Cases Allocated
1 April 2012
Perth
29 June 2012 
26 April 2012
Applications declared as “Decision Ready” by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we cannot provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.
Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications

Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating 
e-lodged applications received July-August 2012.

Attachments for e-lodged applications

We appreciate that there have been some challenges around e-lodging attachments.
All supporting documentation for e-lodged applications however should be uploaded through the e-lodge system as they will be automatically filed and linked to your case.

Attachments forwarded by other means have been known to go astray causing delays in the finalisation of the application. Please ensure that you are familiar with the advice around attachments on the DIAC website.

Information/documents specifically requested by a case officer should be emailed directly to that case officer.
-----------------------------------


----------



## alicegao38

Thank you, Sachin7382,

I'm so happy to see that Perth is allocating on ENS 29 June 2012.  
CHEERS!


----------



## KRISHN

Yes things are moving. I have received my visa today. It seems nomination and application were processed in a week at Perth. I pray everyone waiting to get good news so on. cheers


----------



## Sachin7382

KRISHN said:


> Yes things are moving. I have received my visa today. It seems nomination and application were processed in a week at Perth. I pray everyone waiting to get good news so on. cheers


Congo mate .. what was your timeline .. if you won't mind sharing ..


----------



## KRISHN

Sachin7382 said:


> Congo mate .. what was your timeline .. if you won't mind sharing ..


Not at all my friend, both nomination and application lodged on 27th sept12...as per MA CO allotted two or three weeks ago....but CO on vacation.., Both nomination and application approved 14th feb. No queries raised by Co as all documents were in place as part of decision ready.


----------



## 80daniel

KRISHN said:


> Not at all my friend, both nomination and application lodged on 27th sept12...as per MA CO allotted two or three weeks ago....but CO on vacation.., Both nomination and application approved 14th feb. No queries raised by Co as all documents were in place as part of decision ready.


Which office is this?


----------



## KRISHN

80daniel said:


> Which office is this?


Perth office and agent is fragomen.


----------



## alicegao38

KRISHN said:


> Yes things are moving. I have received my visa today. It seems nomination and application were processed in a week at Perth. I pray everyone waiting to get good news so on. cheers


Congrats! KRISHN
So happy to see Perth office is moving.
Hope ours will be approved soon.
By the way mine was lodged on Oct 18,2012. 
Cheers!


----------



## DaveinOz

See this does not make any sense

"Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating 
e-lodged applications received July-August 2012."

especially when tntsawers application of 20/10/2012 has already been approved


----------



## dumisani

VERY FRUSTRATING! Applied on the 19 of September, ACK received on the 16th of October, I have not heard anything yet from the dept. :-( :-(


----------



## younkim

About the skills assessment for direct stream entry;
I have been working in australia for over 5 years as a pressure welder with WTIA (welding technology institute of australia ) pressure welding qualification , Tafe welding certificate and certificate 4 in engineering ( welding supervision/inspection) in progress. 
But i think only can prove 3 years of my full time work experience including my current employment( 15 months) with group cert and references. 
I was wondering if i still need a positive skill assessment through TRA. ?


----------



## snowcrash

younkim said:


> About the skills assessment for direct stream entry;
> I have been working in australia for over 5 years as a pressure welder with WTIA (welding technology institute of australia ) pressure welding qualification , Tafe welding certificate and certificate 4 in engineering ( welding supervision/inspection) in progress.
> But i think only can prove 3 years of my full time work experience including my current employment( 15 months) with group cert and references.
> I was wondering if i still need a positive skill assessment through TRA. ?


Have you worked on a 457 visa for the last 24 months for the same employer that will sponsor your 186 VISA ? If yes - you don't need skill assessment.

If you have worked for less then 24 months with the same (sponsoring) employer , or not on a 457, then you DO need a skills assessment.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Its_me

ENS Nomination & Application lodged : 21-Sep-12
ACK received : 20-Nov-12
Paramatta - DRC - Fragomen.

No update yet, eagerly waiting !!!


----------



## KeeslH

Hi guys,

Out of interest, is there anyone ENS, decision ready who applied through Parramatta in July or August who is still waiting to be assigned a case officer? 

Cheers!.


----------



## Pampkin

Hi all, 

ENS Nomination and Application lodged : 19-Oct-12
ACK received : 19-Nov-12
Paramatta - DRC via MA. 

No reply yet. 

Any one else out there who applied in October?


----------



## KeeslH

Hi Pampkin,

My application mirrors yours, albeit being lodged10 days earlier.. Apart from ack letters I've heard bugger all. It's incomprehensible that six months down the track the dept is still experiencing major delays!


----------



## 80daniel

Nomination 4 Sept'12 Acknowledgement Feb'13 (5 months for acknowledgement!)
Application 14 Sept'12 Acknowledgement Nov'12

Nothing since September

DRC Parra


----------



## 80daniel

KeeslH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Out of interest, is there anyone ENS, decision ready who applied through Parramatta in July or August who is still waiting to be assigned a case officer?
> 
> Cheers!.


I hope all the July/August applications are done.


----------



## CollegeGirl

My guess is they might just be finishing up August... that's entirely a guess, though.


----------



## Jimbo84

KeeslH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Out of interest, is there anyone ENS, decision ready who applied through Parramatta in July or August who is still waiting to be assigned a case officer?
> 
> Cheers!.


yes. applied on 27 august, ack letter on 28 august, and not a single move since then. Applied with MA, ENS, DCR, my profession is in the "wanted" list... everything you can think of suggests that I should have been allocated a case officer by now... but no.. Immigration have no logic in allocation case officers I think... And I do know for sure that I am not the only one in this boat.. next week will be 6 months... it is getting very very frustrating...especially when you see that October cases were dealt with..


----------



## KeeslH

That's no good Jimbo. Are you applying through the temporary residence transition stream? Let's hope you're allocated soon.. Keep us posted!


----------



## shedcollapse

I'm in a similar situation.
Applied on 27.09.12 through an agent "decision ready"
Acknowledgement received 08.11.12.
Heard nothing since. Mine is in the 457 transition scheme with positive skills assessment. Very bored of waiting now!


----------



## Jimbo84

yes, I think so... I did not do a skill assessment, so it must be temp resident stream.


----------



## Jimbo84

KeeslH said:


> That's no good Jimbo. Are you applying through the temporary residence transition stream? Let's hope you're allocated soon.. Keep us posted!


yes, I think so... I did not do a skill assessment, so it must be temp resident stream.


----------



## geogoannie

Jimbo84 said:


> yes, I think so... I did not do a skill assessment, so it must be temp resident stream.


Pr approved.
Applied DRC through migration agent on 23aug-paramatta
Ack letter received 11 oct
Approved 20th Feb.
Nearly 6 months.
Good luck to all waiting.


----------



## jtinoz

CollegeGirl said:


> My guess is they might just be finishing up August... that's entirely a guess, though.


I wish that were true CollegeGirl. I applied MA, ENS, DRC 457 to 816 on 9 August.... nothing yet.


----------



## Jimbo84

geogoannie said:


> Pr approved.
> Applied DRC through migration agent on 23aug-paramatta
> Ack letter received 11 oct
> Approved 20th Feb.
> Nearly 6 months.
> Good luck to all waiting.


when did you have you CO allocated?


----------



## daddylonglegs

Goon on you GeogoAnnie!

I lodged on 23 August, 2012 in Parramatta through a MA - DRC ENS 186 (Direct Entry) nomination and visa application together.
Acknowledgement letter (no CO allocated) received on 24 August, 2012.
No updates since then.

My previous email with DIAC-NSW tells me that I have no CO yet - that was 18 Feb 2013.

Were you informed that you have CO allocated, or visa grant came as a surprise? Thanks!



geogoannie said:


> Pr approved.
> Applied DRC through migration agent on 23aug-paramatta
> Ack letter received 11 oct
> Approved 20th Feb.
> Nearly 6 months.
> Good luck to all waiting.


----------



## DaveinOz

Congratulations!


----------



## DaveinOz

geogoannie said:


> Pr approved.
> Applied DRC through migration agent on 23aug-paramatta
> Ack letter received 11 oct
> Approved 20th Feb.
> Nearly 6 months.
> Good luck to all waiting.


Congratulations!


----------



## givemeasign

geogoannie said:


> Pr approved.
> Applied DRC through migration agent on 23aug-paramatta
> Ack letter received 11 oct
> Approved 20th Feb.
> Nearly 6 months.
> Good luck to all waiting.


Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyds

geogoannie said:


> Pr approved.
> Applied DRC through migration agent on 23aug-paramatta
> Ack letter received 11 oct
> Approved 20th Feb.
> Nearly 6 months.
> Good luck to all waiting.


Congrat!!! Yours shows mine is near. Thank you for this info!


----------



## KeeslH

geogoannie said:


> Pr approved.
> Applied DRC through migration agent on 23aug-paramatta
> Ack letter received 11 oct
> Approved 20th Feb.
> Nearly 6 months.
> Good luck to all waiting.


Excellent news. Congrats!


----------



## DaveinOz

ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES

Pre 1 July 2012 Applications

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below:
Processing Centre	ENS RSMS
Parramatta	All Cases Allocated 13 June 2012
Melbourne	All Cases Allocated 1 April 2012
Perth	29 June 2012 26 April 2012
Applications declared as "Decision Ready" by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we cannot provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.
Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications

Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating 
e-lodged applications received July-August 2012.

Attachments for e-lodged applications

We appreciate that there have been some challenges around e-lodging attachments.
All supporting documentation for e-lodged applications however should be uploaded through the e-lodge system as they will be automatically filed and linked to your case.

Attachments forwarded by other means have been known to go astray causing delays in the finalisation of the application. Please ensure that you are familiar with the advice around attachments on the DIAC website.

Information/documents specifically requested by a case officer should be emailed directly to that case officer.

PROCESSING TIMEFRAMES

Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will contact you within 7 working days of your application being allocated.

If you have not been contacted by a case officer, and your application was lodged after the above dates, then it has not yet been allocated.

There are a range of factors that can impact the processing time of an application, including:

- whether the application was complete at time of lodgement;
- how quickly you respond to requests to provide documentation;
- complications obtaining health clearances;
- if police checks haven't been completed they may take significant time to obtain; and
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application.

The Department's published service standards for the processing of ENS/RSMS applications can be found at: Client Service Charter

While we attempt to finalise all applications as soon as possible, the service standards acknowledge that 25% of cases will be finalised outside of these time frames.


----------



## KeeslH

What infuriates me is that we are actually paying MORE for a poorer service. I thought the whole point of the changes to the legislation was to make a pathway to PR easier for those of us who have already proved our worth, so to speak. 
The cost of applying for PR has increased and for the privilege of paying more money, we get to wait LONGER for our applications to be dealt with.
I appreciate that any change in the law will lead to teething problems - but SEVEN months? It's ludicrous! 
*repeatedly knocks head against desk and weeps*


----------



## geogoannie

givemeasign said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!


I called last week (fri)and was told that they did not start looking at my application yet.don't bother calling center.they only tell you the standard line that 'application in in queue'.
Then today was told application and nomination was approved.
Good luck to anyone waiting!


----------



## Jimbo84

KeeslH said:


> What infuriates me is that we are actually paying MORE for a poorer service. I thought the whole point of the changes to the legislation was to make a pathway to PR easier for those of us who have already proved our worth, so to speak.
> The cost of applying for PR has increased and for the privilege of paying more money, we get to wait LONGER for our applications to be dealt with.
> I appreciate that any change in the law will lead to teething problems - but SEVEN months? It's ludicrous!
> *repeatedly knocks head against desk and weeps*


It is...I share your concerns in full... Originally though they may be judging by the original nationality, but by the look at this thread - it does not matter where you come from.. it is just a ridiculous wait...


----------



## jtinoz

KeeslH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Out of interest, is there anyone ENS, decision ready who applied through Parramatta in July or August who is still waiting to be assigned a case officer?
> 
> Cheers!.


yes, 9 August.


----------



## eyba11

jtinoz said:


> yes, 9 August.


Yes, 24 August


----------



## kyds

PR granted today
It was nothing after lodging it mid Sept, but suddenly.
Good luck all of you!


----------



## 80daniel

kyds said:


> PR granted today
> It was nothing after lodging it mid Sept, but suddenly.
> Good luck all of you!


Great News!

I lodged the same day as yours so hopefully should hear from them in a few weeks.


----------



## dogorman65

kyds said:


> PR granted today
> It was nothing after lodging it mid Sept, but suddenly.
> Good luck all of you!


Congratualtions!!!

I have pretty much the same circumstances as you too kyds. I remember talking to you a few weeks ago. Can you please post up your timeline anyway for the nice folks?

Cheers


----------



## Dave P

kyds said:


> PR granted today
> It was nothing after lodging it mid Sept, but suddenly.
> Good luck all of you!


Congratulations!


----------



## kyds

dogorman65 said:


> Congratualtions!!!
> 
> I have pretty much the same circumstances as you too kyds. I remember talking to you a few weeks ago. Can you please post up your timeline anyway for the nice folks?
> 
> Cheers


Yes,
My timeline is:

lodging on 14th, Sept, with nomi and visa thr Parram
got ack on 21th, Nov.
CO contacting MA on 20th, Feb
Got PR on 21th, Feb.

MA said lodging day is important rather than getting ack day.

Finger cross for all of you! This forum is very good for waiting with ppppppp.


----------



## Its_me

I am on 21-Sep, same paramatta..fingers crossed ...


----------



## Dave P

Its_me said:


> I am on 21-Sep, same paramatta..fingers crossed ...


And I am on 26-Sept.....


----------



## 80daniel

kyds said:


> Yes,
> My timeline is:
> 
> lodging on 14th, Sept, with nomi and visa thr Parram
> got ack on 21th, Nov.
> CO contacting MA on 20th, Feb
> Got PR on 21th, Feb.
> 
> MA said lodging day is important rather than getting ack day.
> 
> Finger cross for all of you! This forum is very good for waiting with ppppppp.


Did you get an email stating that CO is appointed? How do we come to know a CO is appointed?


----------



## DaveinOz

kyds said:


> PR granted today
> It was nothing after lodging it mid Sept, but suddenly.
> Good luck all of you!


Congrats!!!


----------



## DaveinOz

kyds said:


> Yes,
> My timeline is:
> 
> lodging on 14th, Sept, with nomi and visa thr Parram
> got ack on 21th, Nov.
> CO contacting MA on 20th, Feb
> Got PR on 21th, Feb.
> 
> MA said lodging day is important rather than getting ack day.
> 
> Finger cross for all of you! This forum is very good for waiting with ppppppp.


Sorry what did the MA mean by this "MA said lodging day is important rather than getting ack day."?


----------



## alicegao38

Congratulations! kyds


----------



## Bokich

Hey Guys, 

Spoke with MA today and she informed that DIAC is almost done with the July applications and currently allocating August ones. 

We lodged our DRC (nom & app) on 4th of September, nothing since then...


----------



## kyds

80daniel said:


> Did you get an email stating that CO is appointed? How do we come to know a CO is appointed?


CO contacted MA on 20th, but no email to me from CO.


----------



## kyds

DaveinOz said:


> Sorry what did the MA mean by this "MA said lodging day is important rather than getting ack day."?


Ack of mine was very late. So I worried, but MA said lodging day is import for processing.


----------



## DaveinOz

kyds said:


> Ack of mine was very late. So I worried, but MA said lodging day is import for processing.


Oh i see thanks!


----------



## KeeslH

Hi guys,

I got my PR! Came through on Feb 21. Sorry to all those waiting longer than me, I know what a kick in the teeth it is.. Don't know if it was of any consequence but I phoned my agent the day before visa was granted (expecting it to be ages) and basically had a little rant at the immigration dept's current state of affairs and said I was going to ring the minister for immigration. Low and behold my visa was granted the day after. Could be a coincidence of course..

Timeline:
* Application was DR through agent (Fragomen) and processed at Parramatta.
* I went via temporary residence transition stream. 
* Applied for visa and nom Oct 9.
* Ack letters came few weeks later.
* Visa granted Feb 21

I didn't even know I had a case officer when the visa was granted. 

Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## Jimbo84

KeeslH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PR! Came through on Feb 21. Sorry to all those waiting longer than me, I know what a kick in the teeth it is.. Don't know if it was of any consequence but I phoned my agent the day before visa was granted (expecting it to be ages) and basically had a little rant at the immigration dept's current state of affairs and said I was going to ring the minister for immigration. Low and behold my visa was granted the day after. Could be a coincidence of course..
> 
> Timeline:
> * Application was DR through agent (Fragomen) and processed at Parramatta.
> * I went via temporary residence transition stream.
> * Applied for visa and nom Oct 9.
> * Ack letters came few weeks later.
> * Visa granted Feb 21
> 
> I didn't even know I had a case officer when the visa was granted.
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting!


Congrats! happy for you!

But you are correct - it is a kick in the teeth. We applied on 27 August 2012 - not a single news since the ack letter on 28 August. I know it must be a matter of a few weeks now, but it is unbelievably illogical!


----------



## mrs-vhp

Yes, congrats to those who have been approved, but feeling very frustrated that DIAC insist that they are processing in date order - obviously not, as we applied on the 28th Aug, DRC, Parramatta and still no visa.


----------



## KeeslH

I really feel for you guys. You must be at the end of your tether. Not sure if it made a difference but I was in the temporary residence transition stream and when I last spoke to DIAC, they said that pathway was given priority.. There is power in numbers, have you considered collectively contacting the minister for immigration and citizenship?


----------



## mrs-vhp

KeeslH said:


> I really feel for you guys. You must be at the end of your tether. Not sure if it made a difference but I was in the temporary residence transition stream and when I last spoke to DIAC, they said that pathway was given priority.. There is power in numbers, have you considered collectively contacting the minister for immigration and citizenship?


Yep, we're on a 457 so same situation.


----------



## Pampkin

Hi all, 
I am curious is it only the waiting game and all of us will receive our visas sooner or later, or DIAC can not grant PR for some reason?


----------



## Jimbo84

Pampkin said:


> Hi all,
> I am curious is it only the waiting game and all of us will receive our visas sooner or later, or DIAC can not grant PR for some reason?


I think it is a waiting game.. based on what I understand from my MA they have not even started looking into my application.. not sure why though. maybe they allocate them all at once, and our case officers are just really slow or have taken like a 2 months leave?..not that I care, to be honest.. if your officers are slow - replace them... if they are on leave - find another one...

Re contacting the minister - I would sign up for this idea, but in my case, 1) i m just below 6 months waiting time; 2) in my ack letter they did say 5-7 months... so very technically speaking, my visa approval times are not over yet.. so we need someone with longer timelines... like after 7 months..

I m also transitioning from 457, decision ready application.


----------



## kramkramkram

My first post here and just wanted to share my story.

My ENS 186 was granted last Saturday February 23(base on DIACs letter forwarded by my agent). I never thought I will received the result on a weekend. But there is another good side story on it.

I was on a 457 visa since Aug 2008. ENS 186 was lodged August 2012. We have decided to renew my 457 visa since Bridging Visa will not be suitable for my family as I need travel from time to time and my wife still works in the US. We were not in a hurry to get the ENS 186 visa as my 457 was valid until August 2016.

My family and I decided to settle here in Australia(last December) and they arrived yesterday. Approximately, 4 hours after I picked them up in the airport, I got an email from my Agent that the visa was approved. Coincidence or is DIAC just waiting for all of us to be here!


----------



## D1mka

I was away for a few weeks so here is an update on my situation:

Nomination and DRC Application lodged at Parramatta: 23/08/2012
CO Assigned: 15/01/2012
Additional information requested: 01/02/2013 (Info supplied the same day)
PR granted: 16/02/2013
DIAC notified MA about visa grant 19/02/2013

Total waiting time is 6 month.

Good luck to everyone waiting!

Looks like things are moving forward


----------



## Bokich

D1mka said:


> I was away for a few weeks so here is an update on my situation:
> 
> Nomination and DRC Application lodged at Parramatta: 23/08/2012
> CO Assigned: 15/01/2012
> Additional information requested: 01/02/2013 (Info supplied the same day)
> PR granted: 16/02/2013
> DIAC notified MA about visa grant 19/02/2013
> 
> Total waiting time is 6 month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!
> 
> Looks like things are moving forward


Congratulations! Great to see that things are moving - I lodged a week after so hopefully will get some news shortly. Can you please let us know if you applied through the Direct or Transition streams?


----------



## D1mka

Thanks Bokich! Its about time for your application to be processed.

I applied Direct Entry stream...

My MA and I have emailed DIAC about 10 times in the last three month to confirm that it is DRC application and enquire about the progress.

Try to email them if you havent done so yet.

Good Luck!



Bokich said:


> Congratulations! Great to see that things are moving - I lodged a week after so hopefully will get some news shortly. Can you please let us know if you applied through the Direct or Transition streams?


----------



## Bokich

D1mka said:


> Thanks Bokich! Its about time for your application to be processed.
> 
> I applied Direct Entry stream...
> 
> My MA and I have emailed DIAC about 10 times in the last three month to confirm that it is DRC application and enquire about the progress.
> 
> Try to email them if you havent done so yet.
> 
> Good Luck!


Many thanks D1mka! I have already emailed them couple of months ago and they noted my application was DRC. I was advised then to stop following up with them personally (MA asked not to do that). And as per MA they are sending the list of DRC applicants to the DIAC weekly. Really hope to hear some news soon as this was a very long wait..


----------



## daddylonglegs

Good on you D1mka!

Our situation is very similar -

Applied ENS 186 (Direct Entry, DRC, Parramatta)
Lodged on 23 Aug 2012
[emailed DIAC to set my application as DRC 3 times around December and January]
CO Assigned 21 Feb 2013
No news yet.

I know it will be in a case to case basis, but is it ok if I ask what document did your CO asked in addition to you application?

Thanks!



D1mka said:


> I was away for a few weeks so here is an update on my situation:
> 
> Nomination and DRC Application lodged at Parramatta: 23/08/2012
> CO Assigned: 15/01/2012
> Additional information requested: 01/02/2013 (Info supplied the same day)
> PR granted: 16/02/2013
> DIAC notified MA about visa grant 19/02/2013
> 
> Total waiting time is 6 month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!
> 
> Looks like things are moving forward


----------



## jtinoz

*Updates*

Hi All

Starting to feel like i am getting overlooked.. lol. Can I please see a show of hands of folks that are still waiting for feedback / CO assigned / Approval / Anything from DRC 186 applications lodged at Parramatta before lets say 15 August 2012?

Thanks! This bridging visa thing is really starting to have a negative effect on life.


----------



## dumisani

Wanna get car finance, school, house?

Me too. I know how you feel man! Applied on the 19th of September. Im thinking im going to be waiting for at least another month.



jtinoz said:


> Hi All
> 
> Starting to feel like i am getting overlooked.. lol. Can I please see a show of hands of folks that are still waiting for feedback / CO assigned / Approval / Anything from DRC 186 applications lodged at Parramatta before lets say 15 August 2012?
> 
> Thanks! This bridging visa thing is really starting to have a negative effect on life.


----------



## jtinoz

dumisani said:


> Wanna get car finance, school, house?
> 
> Me too. I know how you feel man! Applied on the 19th of September. Im thinking im going to be waiting for at least another month.


Exactly Dumisani!


----------



## dumisani

jtinoz said:


> Exactly Dumisani!


Well mate, just focus on other things. TRY to avoid frequenting the forum (unless you have good news)...it will only make you impatient etc..If you do this, when the email comes, it will be a pleasant surprise  . I can safely say, yours shouldn't be too far off mate. Hang in there mate.

This is for everyone waiting too  I just have to get myself to follow my own advice...will take a while...but ill get there.


----------



## Jimbo84

D1mka said:


> I was away for a few weeks so here is an update on my situation:
> 
> Nomination and DRC Application lodged at Parramatta: 23/08/2012
> CO Assigned: 15/01/2012
> Additional information requested: 01/02/2013 (Info supplied the same day)
> PR granted: 16/02/2013
> DIAC notified MA about visa grant 19/02/2013
> 
> Total waiting time is 6 month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!
> 
> Looks like things are moving forward


Hi there,
just referring to your earlier messages - on 22 Jan you mentioned that DIAC told you that there was no case officer assigned... how does it work? they even lie to us???


----------



## 80daniel

I called DIAC today. They said the decision will be provided to your MA, but advised me that no decision has been made. They didnt notify if a CO is allocated.


----------



## Dave P

I know someone who has applied for EOI through normal stream (GSM-189) in Nov-2012 and got visa in Dec-2012. Unbelievable..........

And look at us all, we all applied through 'Pull' strategy rather than 'Push' and still tumbling our thumbs waiting for the results (some of us are waiting for even more than 6-8 months) 

We all thought, as per Government's strategy, they'll give ENS/RSMS the first priority............. but looks like it's not happening..........


----------



## D1mka

Hi Jimbo 84, sorry I got my dates confused- CO was assigned in a period between 23 Jan and 01 Feb. Not sure on exact date as MA only told me about it sometime after.



Jimbo84 said:


> Hi there,
> just referring to your earlier messages - on 22 Jan you mentioned that DIAC told you that there was no case officer assigned... how does it work? they even lie to us???


----------



## mariemac80

Hi there - I am trying to prepare my application for ENS visa Temporary Resident Transition. Has anyone else been able to lodge this without the use of a migration agent? It's the employer section that is causing trouble - specifically the Enterprise Agreements and Industrial Awards. As there is no other Australian citizen performing the same role as me, do I have to provide all the documents as listed in Section 2 of the ENS nomination checklist form?? Thanks


----------



## mrs-vhp

GREAT NEWS!! 

C/O assigned today - at last!
Will be 6 months on Thursday since lodging. Asking for us to sign one form and then it will be approved. Fingers crossed should happen tomorrow - I'll let you know.

Timeline: 457 - 186, 28 Aug, DRC, Parramatta, Emp Nom Approved 21 Feb


----------



## Jimbo84

mrs-vhp said:


> GREAT NEWS!!
> 
> C/O assigned today - at last!
> Will be 6 months on Thursday since lodging. Asking for us to sign one form and then it will be approved. Fingers crossed should happen tomorrow - I'll let you know.
> 
> Timeline: 457 - 186, 28 Aug, DRC, Parramatta, Emp Nom Approved 21 Feb


Great news, congrats!!!
I m hoping I m somewhere near, I applied on 27 August, and still have not heard a thing. So it is past 6 months now....


----------



## Jimbo84

D1mka said:


> Hi Jimbo 84, sorry I got my dates confused- CO was assigned in a period between 23 Jan and 01 Feb. Not sure on exact date as MA only told me about it sometime after.


Thanks for the clarification -) Congrats with you visa!


----------



## reydzicemmanuel

Hi Guys,

Glad to share good news for October-lodged applications. We've got our visa approved today.

I'd thought of sharing our timeline here:

Non DRC, ENS 186 Direct Entry, Parramata office

Our timeline:

ENS Nomination lodge (Non-DRC): 13 Sep 2012.
ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 04-Oct 2012.

Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 8-Oct 2012.
Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 15-Oct 2012.

VIsa Grant Approval: 26 Feb 2013


----------



## DaveinOz

reydzicemmanuel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Glad to share good news for October-lodged applications. We've got our visa approved today.
> 
> I'd thought of sharing our timeline here:
> 
> Non DRC, ENS 186 Direct Entry, Parramata office
> 
> Our timeline:
> 
> ENS Nomination lodge (Non-DRC): 13 Sep 2012.
> ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 04-Oct 2012.
> 
> Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 8-Oct 2012.
> Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 15-Oct 2012.
> 
> VIsa Grant Approval: 26 Feb 2013


Congratulations!!!

However, I feel the system is completely screwed!!!

Ours was DRC ready with nomination approved and application went on 24th September at Paramatta. In the words of the great Clint Eastwood what a "Fluster Cuck!!!" 

Ho hum keep the faith dudes our time will come, I hope!


----------



## reydzicemmanuel

Hi Dave,

Thank you. 

Indeed, the grant came without any hint. Just had been feeling bored waiting and found this forum, to which in the past week I had frequented to get a hint on how the process had been progressing.

The last auto email response I got from DIAC early Feb mentioned that they were mudding into Jul-Aug applications. I then didn't care to check with them anymore. Then the email came in. So they must have started with the October applications this week.

Although mine was Non-DRC, but I had all the documents and required checks in. The employer and Oz-obtained qualifications may have also helped.

keep the hopes up gents, who knows after reading this, you may get yours in the mail


----------



## alicegao38

Congratulations! reydzicemmanuel.

Hope Perth office is moving faster to catch up other office!
I'm through Perth office. No news at all after lodgement.


----------



## 10YEARS

Does anyone knows any timeline for melbourne office? Where are they up to?


----------



## Jimbo84

Spoke to my MA today.

Apparently, they had a number of applications which turned at least 5 months in mid Feb. Only 3 of them came through so far. The remaining 12 left untouched. They also acknowledged their frustration with the process, but could not really say anything else.

They said that Immigration was a bit random all the time, and there seems to be no process in timeliness of allocations of case officers.

Looks like it is a JackPot. An officer puts his hand into a pile of electronic applications - and picks up a lucky one.

May the force be with us.


----------



## reydzicemmanuel

alicegao38 said:


> Congratulations! reydzicemmanuel.
> 
> Hope Perth office is moving faster to catch up other office!
> I'm through Perth office. No news at all after lodgement.


Thanks Alice,

I was of the impression that Perth was ahead than Paramatta in processing. it seems to me there isn't as much system, so to speak. As Jimbo84 puts it, seems like a jackpot.


----------



## reydzicemmanuel

Jimbo84 said:


> Spoke to my MA today.
> 
> Apparently, they had a number of applications which turned at least 5 months in mid Feb. Only 3 of them came through so far. The remaining 12 left untouched. They also acknowledged their frustration with the process, but could not really say anything else.
> 
> They said that Immigration was a bit random all the time, and there seems to be no process in timeliness of allocations of case officers.
> 
> Looks like it is a JackPot. An officer puts his hand into a pile of electronic applications - and picks up a lucky one.
> 
> May the force be with us.


Hi Jimbo84,

I think I might have to agree with you on this one. If this was Paramatta, I might have been one of the lucky 3.

I was expecting a decision by April, not Feb. This estimate I have put myself into thinking (to avoid frustrations) following the auto-generated email from DIAC. My last query dated 4 Feb indicated that DIAC Paramatta was allocating post July 2012 applications for those who had lodged e-applications between July-Aug 2012 period.

Seems like the system needs improvement if it is indeed random.


----------



## DaveinOz

Interesting my MA did not give me the password so I can't check my status online. When asked she just say's the she has heard nothing grrrr.........


----------



## Bokich

DaveinOz said:


> Interesting my MA did not give me the password so I can't check my status online. When asked she just say's the she has heard nothing grrrr.........


Got the same from my MA... but not sure if that will help - I believe the status is not getting updated regularly


----------



## sudu

My nomination got approved after 4 months.
Applied on 25th July
Ack letter 26Aug
Approved on 3rd Dec 
Applied for PR 31st Jan
Ack letter received 31st Jan
Medicare applied after 5 days and got within 10 days.

Now my question is when I got my 457, I have to get private Health insurance....and till now I am paying the premium for it. As I got the medicare DO I STILL NEED TO CONTINUE WITH THE PRIVATE HEALTH INSURANCE??? AS IT IS VERY HIGH PRICE ?? PLEASE ADVICE.

THANKS


----------



## mrs-vhp

Sorry I'm a bit confused? Can we apply for full medicare before PR is approved? I thought while we were on a 457 until PR visa approval, we only received reciprocal cover and had to pay for public hospital cover?


----------



## reydzicemmanuel

sudu said:


> Now my question is when I got my 457, I have to get private Health insurance....and till now I am paying the premium for it. As I got the medicare DO I STILL NEED TO CONTINUE WITH THE PRIVATE HEALTH INSURANCE??? AS IT IS VERY HIGH PRICE ?? PLEASE ADVICE.
> 
> THANKS


Hi Sudu,

We cut our Bupa health cover as soon as we got medicare. It all depends on you if you would want both medicare and private health cover. The latter would be good for dental coverage as medicare (for bridging visa A holders) does not cover this.

We got 50% discounts for GP visits and full coverage for ER visits.

If you have no plans for dental surgeries of related matters, might as well cut the private cover. Check with the hospitals around you as well. If most are private, better retain both just to be sure.


----------



## alicegao38

Here is my situation. I think it is the same as yours.
After I got ENS 186 lodgement acknowledge letter I have applied for medicare. Then I went to Bupa to check if I need to cancel my Bupa overseas medical cover. They told me no. I still need to get Bupa overseas medical insurance until my PR is granted.



sudu said:


> My nomination got approved after 4 months.
> Applied on 25th July
> Ack letter 26Aug
> Approved on 3rd Dec
> Applied for PR 31st Jan
> Ack letter received 31st Jan
> Medicare applied after 5 days and got within 10 days.
> 
> Now my question is when I got my 457, I have to get private Health insurance....and till now I am paying the premium for it. As I got the medicare DO I STILL NEED TO CONTINUE WITH THE PRIVATE HEALTH INSURANCE??? AS IT IS VERY HIGH PRICE ?? PLEASE ADVICE.
> 
> THANKS


----------



## mireakel

alicegao38 said:


> Here is my situation. I think it is the same as yours.
> After I got ENS 186 lodgement acknowledge letter I have applied for medicare. Then I went to Bupa to check if I need to cancel my Bupa overseas medical cover. They told me no. I still need to get Bupa overseas medical insurance until my PR is granted.


For sure they will say NO into it as they will lose customer. But if you think out of it, the overseas cover you will almost be the same cover with what you get from Medicare. Good example is GP fee. You can stop it but you can get a lower cover with lower premium which Medicare does not cover such as Hospital cover, dental, optal, etc.


----------



## ddd

Got my PR yesterday - DRC parammata ENS 186
Timeline:
14th Nov 2012 - DRC PR application/nomination lodged
8th Jan 2013 - Ack received
13th Feb 2013 - Allocated to a case officer
28th Feb 2013 - PR granted

Goodluck to everyone waiting for their PR


----------



## ddd

mireakel said:


> For sure they will say NO into it as they will lose customer. But if you think out of it, the overseas cover you will almost be the same cover with what you get from Medicare. Good example is GP fee. You can stop it but you can get a lower cover with lower premium which Medicare does not cover such as Hospital cover, dental, optal, etc.


Just tell them you have medicare already and you want to change your cover. Instant $100 savings there. I didn't have to wait for my PR to get my cover changed in BUPA


----------



## ddd

Just tell them you have medicare already and you want to change your cover. Instant $100 savings there. I didn't have to wait for my PR to get my cover changed in BUPA


----------



## J3ss

ddd said:


> Got my PR yesterday - DRC parammata ENS 186
> Timeline:
> 14th Nov 2012 - DRC PR application/nomination lodged
> 8th Jan 2013 - Ack received
> 13th Feb 2013 - Allocated to a case officer
> 28th Feb 2013 - PR granted
> 
> Goodluck to everyone waiting for their PR


Congratulations!!!

Just a quick question, what streamline are you on, Direct Entry or Transition Stream?


----------



## sudu

ddd said:


> Just tell them you have medicare already and you want to change your cover. Instant $100 savings there. I didn't have to wait for my PR to get my cover changed in BUPA


At present I have "Classic Visitors Cover with Your Choice Extras" with BUPA. So what cover you changed your one in BUPA??


----------



## neeta.k156

Hii,

I have successfully received my skills assessment for Human Resources position. I have also lodged an EOI application online. What do I do next to get a relevant and good salaried job faster. Also, can I apply for the VISA now based on the skills assessment result or do I do it only after I get a job.

Please guide as soon as possible.


----------



## ddd

J3ss said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Just a quick question, what streamline are you on, Direct Entry or Transition Stream?


Thanks! transition from 457


----------



## ddd

sudu said:


> At present I have "Classic Visitors Cover with Your Choice Extras" with BUPA. So what cover you changed your one in BUPA??


I changed it to budget hospital cover with basic extra.


----------



## good1uzi

ddd said:


> Thanks! transition from 457


Ah cool. I applied ens-186 transition (DRC) on the 20th of this month, let's see how it goes ..

My timeline: 
- Applied ENS186 transition stream (DRC): 20-02-2013 
-And now in the looooooong queue


----------



## DaveinOz

good1uzi said:


> Ah cool. I applied ens-186 transition (DRC) on the 20th of this month, let's see how it goes ..
> 
> My timeline:
> - Applied ENS186 transition stream (DRC): 20-02-2013
> -And now in the looooooong queue


You'll probably get it before the rest of us!!!


----------



## ddd

reydzicemmanuel said:


> Hi Sudu,
> 
> We cut our Bupa health cover as soon as we got medicare. It all depends on you if you would want both medicare and private health cover. The latter would be good for dental coverage as medicare (for bridging visa A holders) does not cover this.
> 
> We got 50% discounts for GP visits and full coverage for ER visits.
> 
> If you have no plans for dental surgeries of related matters, might as well cut the private cover. Check with the hospitals around you as well. If most are private, better retain both just to be sure.


Note that based on your family income, if you go over a threshold, you will end up paying more tax if you get rid of your health fund. i think its called medicare levy surcharge


----------



## sudu

ddd said:


> I changed it to budget hospital cover with basic extra.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## dumisani

*Anyone got anything last week?*

Just wanted to find out if anyone on this forum got their PR last week. Its been awfully silent.

Im thinking Jtinoz got his!


----------



## Sachin7382

any update guys ?? i am very frustrating


----------



## dumisani

Im sure you would like to rephrase that buddy! haha



Sachin7382 said:


> any update guys ?? i am very frustrating


----------



## Sachin7382

dumisani said:


> Im sure you would like to rephrase that buddy! haha


LOL .. that may came out from my actual frustration


----------



## dumisani

You better remove it, DIAC monitors this forum and picks applications based on posts hahaha



Sachin7382 said:


> LOL .. that may came out from my actual frustration


----------



## Sachin7382

dumisani said:


> You better remove it, DIAC monitors this forum and picks applications based on posts hahaha


 .. Yup .. And so do you  coz your post is above mine  lol


----------



## dumisani

Good luck mate. Just wait...you will get it eventually. You really cant do anything about DIAC so....WHY WORRY?


----------



## Sachin7382

dumisani said:


> Good luck mate. Just wait...you will get it eventually. You really cant do anything about DIAC so....WHY WORRY?


Thanks Mate ! same to you too .. but it's frustrating when ppl who are in priority 4 group are getting their visa quickly when we are on the higher priority then them and nothing is happening here &#8230; driving me crazy &#8230;. hope it will be all right soon !


----------



## siwangs

Hi Everyone, just a quick question. For those who received the ack letter, there is a pdf file named 'application summary' and there is a stream code for the application. Is it the stream code 'ES2' for 457 stream? I am just too anxious about the application and wanna make sure everything is correct.


----------



## 80daniel

Anyone from August still waiting?


----------



## 80daniel

6 months for me today, no response yet.


----------



## jtinoz

80daniel said:


> Anyone from August still waiting?


Yep - as early as 9 August DRC...


----------



## Jimbo84

80daniel said:


> Anyone from August still waiting?


yes, applied on 27 August.. still nothing..


----------



## Jimbo84

jtinoz said:


> Yep - as early as 9 August DRC...


please keep us posted... you are hitting a 7 months mark soon... just wondering if they finally decide to do a timeliness check on all the applications... it is about time.. especially if they started November ones for some reason!


----------



## daddylonglegs

80daniel said:


> Anyone from August still waiting?


Yes August 23, DRC, Direct Entry, Parramatta Office, 
CO allocated on 20 Feb


----------



## ssarah

*Drc ens 186*

DRC parammata ENS 186 Temporary Residence 
Timeline:
29/12/2012 - DRC PR application/nomination lodged
.... No news at all


----------



## Bokich

Lodged DRC on 3rd of September (both nom and application, Parramatta). No update so far


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

Non DRC 15th August, with Approved Nomination. No news


----------



## jtinoz

dumisani said:


> Just wanted to find out if anyone on this forum got their PR last week. Its been awfully silent.
> 
> Im thinking Jtinoz got his!


Hey Shamwari,

I wish! Still waiting.


----------



## daddylonglegs

Question to those August applications who haven't got approval from DIAC yet,
I'm Actually one of those (Lodged DRC on Aug 23 Parramatta) and I am the FIRST employee they will sponsor a visa.
Are the rest of August applications the same?

I'm thinking some of the Sept and Oct applications got approved first because this is not the first 
time their employers are sponsoring a non-resident.

Can someone share their situation as well? Thanks!


----------



## Pomster

Non-DRC Nomination submitted 3 Aug. over 7 months now.....


----------



## Pomster

daddylonglegs said:


> Question to those August applications who haven't got approval from DIAC yet,
> I'm Actually one of those (Lodged DRC on Aug 23 Parramatta) and I am the FIRST employee they will sponsor a visa.
> Are the rest of August applications the same?
> 
> I'm thinking some of the Sept and Oct applications got approved first because this is not the first
> time their employers are sponsoring a non-resident.
> 
> Can someone share their situation as well? Thanks!


Hi, my oh's company submitted the nomination on 3rd Aug, non-DRC.

They have sponsored one other for PR (2012) and there is another worker currently on a 457.


----------



## 80daniel

daddylonglegs said:


> Yes August 23, DRC, Direct Entry, Parramatta Office,
> CO allocated on 20 Feb


How do you know CO was appointed? Did you get an email?


----------



## dumisani

Tjo! Mfowethu.....whats wrong with these people????



jtinoz said:


> Hey Shamwari,
> 
> I wish! Still waiting.


----------



## sonnier

siwangs said:


> Hi Everyone, just a quick question. For those who received the ack letter, there is a pdf file named 'application summary' and there is a stream code for the application. Is it the stream code 'ES2' for 457 stream? I am just too anxious about the application and wanna make sure everything is correct.


Hi Mate, I did not see any information like what you said.

I can see from the Application details, only Visa Class, date of visa application, TRN, File Number, Visa receipt number. There isn't Stream code.


----------



## siwangs

sonnier said:


> Hi Mate, I did not see any information like what you said.
> 
> I can see from the Application details, only Visa Class, date of visa application, TRN, File Number, Visa receipt number. There isn't Stream code.


Thanks mate!

it is like the second line of that application summary.


----------



## sonnier

My visa was granted. below is my timeline:

visa application lodged 30 Oct-2012, 
ACK letter received 4-Dec-2012, 
CO allocated 21-Feb-2013, asked for my baby's birth certificate, 
translated and submited in the morning of 27-Feb-2013 around 9:00, 
Visa granted 11:30 on 27-Feb-2013.

I am on 457 temperary transit stream, DRC through a MA. lodged in Perth office. 

Good luck for everyone is still waiting for the Visa.


----------



## sonnier

siwangs said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> it is like the second line of that application summary.


my second line is THE DATE OF VISA APPLICATION.


----------



## siwangs

sonnier said:


> my second line is THE DATE OF VISA APPLICATION.


Alright, Thanks mate. How is your application progressing?


----------



## sonnier

siwangs said:


> Alright, Thanks mate. How is your application progressing?


Mine was granted several days ago, see the above post. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Sachin7382

Hey guys any updates for Parramatta center ??? Where things are now ????


----------



## Bokich

sonnier said:


> Hi Mate, I did not see any information like what you said.
> 
> I can see from the Application details, only Visa Class, date of visa application, TRN, File Number, Visa receipt number. There isn't Stream code.


I have an ES2 stream mentioned in my letter.


----------



## DaveinOz

sonnier said:


> My visa was granted. below is my timeline:
> 
> visa application lodged 30 Oct-2012,
> ACK letter received 4-Dec-2012,
> CO allocated 21-Feb-2013, asked for my baby's birth certificate,
> translated and submited in the morning of 27-Feb-2013 around 9:00,
> Visa granted 11:30 on 27-Feb-2013.
> 
> I am on 457 temperary transit stream, DRC through a MA. lodged in Perth office.
> 
> Good luck for everyone is still waiting for the Visa.


Congratulations!!!

But why oh why did yours get processed before mine 

Starting to think there is something wrong with my application 

Still never-mind keep the faith and all that


----------



## dumisani

Ok, so i called DIAC Paramatta....and they informed me that they were allocating case officers to applications submitted in JULY. Seriously?????


----------



## DaveinOz

dumisani said:


> Ok, so i called DIAC Paramatta....and they informed me that they were allocating case officers to applications submitted in JULY. Seriously?????


Which is rubbish, if you look through this thread people who applied via Paramatta in September and October have already had their PR granted


----------



## dumisani

But there must be some truth in it. Why would they say that?

There are people from the 7th of August that still have not had their applications looked at.

Regards


----------



## DaveinOz

dumisani said:


> There are people from the 7th of August that still have not had their applications looked at.
> 
> Regards


That is true, but why are the applications not being dealt with in strict order, the allocations seem to be in a very random.


----------



## siwangs

Bokich said:


> I have an ES2 stream mentioned in my letter.


Hi mate, are you in 457 strean?


----------



## jtinoz

FYI:

This is from a news letter sent to all agents on Monday:

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.

Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications

Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating 
e-lodged applications received July-August 2012.


----------



## siwangs

jtinoz said:


> FYI:
> 
> This is from a news letter sent to all agents on Monday:
> 
> We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.
> 
> Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications
> 
> Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating
> e-lodged applications received July-August 2012.


It is basically the same info as given by an automatic response from DIAC in January.


----------



## Sachin7382

jtinoz said:


> FYI:
> 
> This is from a news letter sent to all agents on Monday:
> 
> We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.
> 
> Post 1 July 2012 electronically lodged Applications
> 
> Due to the large influx of applications in June 2012, our capacity to allocate post July 2012 electronic applications has been affected. Decision Ready applications are a priority. We are currently allocating
> e-lodged applications received July-August 2012.


I also got same reply today ...  ( exactly same )


----------



## dumisani

Is it only me or this is actually getting me unsettled at work? Its all I think about now :-(


----------



## Jimbo84

dumisani said:


> Is it only me or this is actually getting me unsettled at work? Its all I think about now :-(


absolutely agree... I can not really think of anything else too....


----------



## Jimbo84

Sachin7382 said:


> I also got same reply today ...  ( exactly same )


they have been saying this since August last year... and managed to allocated some September, October and November lodged applications...

I m certainly happy for the lucky people who got their PR, but just really not happy about my own wait -(


----------



## Sachin7382

Jimbo84 said:


> they have been saying this since August last year... and managed to allocated some September, October and November lodged applications...
> 
> I m certainly happy for the lucky people who got their PR, but just really not happy about my own wait -(


Same here mate .. !!! Nothing is moving :/


----------



## Bokich

siwangs said:


> Hi mate, are you in 457 strean?


Hi Siwangs, yes, 457 (direct) stream

More than 6 months since we lodged and still waiting


----------



## siwangs

Bokich said:


> Hi Siwangs, yes, 457 (direct) stream
> 
> More than 6 months since we lodged and still waiting


Hi， so you are holding 457 for two years before you aplly right？ I thought the direcrt stream are for applicants who did.not have 457 for two years.


----------



## Bokich

siwangs said:


> Hi， so you are holding 457 for two years before you aplly right？ I thought the direcrt stream are for applicants who did.not have 457 for two years.


Not really, I applied in September 2012 and at this time I did not have 2 years on 457. I received my positive skills assessment a year ago. Did not want to wait for 2 years to expire (would have been in December 2012) as I had all the documents handy, so Direct Entry


----------



## siwangs

Bokich said:


> Not really, I applied in September 2012 and at this time I did not have 2 years on 457. I received my positive skills assessment a year ago. Did not want to wait for 2 years to expire (would have been in December 2012) as I had all the documents handy, so Direct Entry


Oh I see，so you have previously three years related working experience right？ I start to worry my MA put me in a wrong stream， that is so LAME


----------



## Bokich

siwangs said:


> Oh I see，so you have previously three years related working experience right？ I start to worry my MA put me in a wrong stream， that is so LAME


Yes, that's correct - I had around 4.5 years of experience but ACS validated only 3.5 - there was a typo in one reference (instead of year 2012 we put 2011 and overlooked it).


----------



## siwangs

Can anyone received the ACK letter confirm their stream code for me please if you are in 457 stream. I really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Bokich

siwangs said:


> Can anyone received the ACK letter confirm their stream code for me please if you are in 457 stream. I really appreciate it. Thanks


Hi siwangs, who is your MA?


----------



## siwangs

Bokich said:


> Hi siwangs, who is your MA?


A small agent firm. I do not think you have heard of it.


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

siwangs said:


> Can anyone received the ACK letter confirm their stream code for me please if you are in 457 stream. I really appreciate it. Thanks


NO, I have lodged my one in "457 Stream", Visa Acknowledgement Letter doesn't say anything about it. "Nomination Approval" will have this info. Nothing to worry about it.


----------



## michellexu00

Lodged 5 Sept and still waiting.... exceeded the service standard time -- 6 months.
I'm wondering how many Aug / Sep applicants are still waiting? More than 25% as DIAC promised on the website?


----------



## siwangs

michellexu00 said:


> Lodged 5 Sept and still waiting.... exceeded the service standard time -- 6 months.
> I'm wondering how many Aug / Sep applicants are still waiting? More than 25% as DIAC promised on the website?


what is it your timeline? when did you received your Ack letter? I lodged the application about the same time as you did and I have received my Ack on Nov 9th of 2012.


----------



## Sachin7382

michellexu00 said:


> I'm wondering how many Aug / Sep applicants are still waiting? More than 25% as DIAC promised on the website?


... from where you got this info mate ?


----------



## siwangs

Sachin7382 said:


> ... from where you got this info mate ?


they gave this information in every replied email.


----------



## Sachin7382

siwangs said:


> they gave this information in every replied email.


Thanks .. but i was wondering on this statement "More than 25% as DIAC promised on the website?" didn't get it !!!


----------



## michellexu00

siwangs said:


> what is it your timeline? when did you received your Ack letter? I lodged the application about the same time as you did and I have received my Ack on Nov 9th of 2012.


I lodged on 5 Sept 2012, got Ack on 31 Oct 2012. no update since then.


----------



## michellexu00

Sachin7382 said:


> Thanks .. but i was wondering on this statement "More than 25% as DIAC promised on the website?" didn't get it !!!


Sorry for the confusing. I was wondering whether the applicants didn't get their PR within 6 months are more than 25% ( which they are promised 75% of us should get PR within in 6 months). Do you think the Christmas and new year holidays counted?


----------



## Jimbo84

michellexu00 said:


> Sorry for the confusing. I was wondering whether the applicants didn't get their PR within 6 months are more than 25% ( which they are promised 75% of us should get PR within in 6 months). Do you think the Christmas and new year holidays counted?


those 3 days do not really matter on a big scheme of things.


----------



## jtinoz

*FYI Update*

Sent an email to NSW immi saying they have had my DRC app for 7 months and can the pleaaaasse tell me I have been assigned a CO. Received the usual auto response on Friday but got this today: (for what its worth)

Thank you for your email. We are currently allocating applications lodged July/August 2012 with Decision Ready applications allocated as priority. At this stage your application has not been allocated however please be advised your application is currently in the place to do so shortly.

Somehow i wont be holding my breath....but it may inspire others?


----------



## DaveinOz

jtinoz said:


> Sent an email to NSW immi saying they have had my DRC app for 7 months and can the pleaaaasse tell me I have been assigned a CO. Received the usual auto response on Friday but got this today: (for what its worth)
> 
> Thank you for your email. We are currently allocating applications lodged July/August 2012 with Decision Ready applications allocated as priority. At this stage your application has not been allocated however please be advised your application is currently in the place to do so shortly.
> 
> Somehow i wont be holding my breath....but it may inspire others?


Where DIAC is concerned there is nothing to be inspired about!


----------



## Pampkin

There are some rumors around that the application process is especially delayed by the DIAC. The reason to delay the approvals is to get as much as the government can to the budget in such a way as school fees and international student fees. For example if there are 1000 applicants with children or uni-students the government will get to the budget additional minimum (average) 1000*$6000 = 6 millions. It is very nice to have for doing nothing, e.g. just delaying the approval process.


----------



## DaveinOz

Pampkin said:


> There are some rumors around that the application process is especially delayed by the DIAC. The reason to delay the approvals is to get as much as the government can to the budget in such a way as school fees and international student fees. For example if there are 1000 applicants with children or uni-students the government will get to the budget additional minimum (average) 1000*$6000 = 6 millions. It is very nice to have for doing nothing, e.g. just delaying the approval process.


Ha ha rumors eh?! Where does one hear or read such things!!! 

If its true then they should process all the applications of people without children first!

_*"DaveinOz sits and awaits for the barrage of abuse coming his way!!!"*_


----------



## dumisani

Good luck tinoz. I particularly think your case is a bit strange. Youve been waiting too long mate.



jtinoz said:


> Sent an email to NSW immi saying they have had my DRC app for 7 months and can the pleaaaasse tell me I have been assigned a CO. Received the usual auto response on Friday but got this today: (for what its worth)
> 
> Thank you for your email. We are currently allocating applications lodged July/August 2012 with Decision Ready applications allocated as priority. At this stage your application has not been allocated however please be advised your application is currently in the place to do so shortly.
> 
> Somehow i wont be holding my breath....but it may inspire others?


----------



## alicegao38

My visa got approved on Mar 8. Here is my timeline:

Lodged both nomination and visa application on Oct 18,2012
Ack letter received on Nov 8,2012
Both approved on Mar 8,2013

Looking forward to hearing more visa approved soon.


----------



## dumisani

Congrats Alice! Which office did you lodge your application? Were you notified when you were allocated a case officer?



alicegao38 said:


> My visa got approved on Mar 8. Here is my timeline:
> 
> Lodged both nomination and visa application on Oct 18,2012
> Ack letter received on Nov 8,2012
> Both approved on Mar 8,2013
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more visa approved soon.


----------



## wuyq_af

alicegao38 said:


> My visa got approved on Mar 8. Here is my timeline:
> 
> Lodged both nomination and visa application on Oct 18,2012
> Ack letter received on Nov 8,2012
> Both approved on Mar 8,2013
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more visa approved soon.


Congrat.

it is moving after all.


----------



## alicegao38

dumisani said:


> Congrats Alice! Which office did you lodge your application? Were you notified when you were allocated a case officer?


Perth office through an agent.
I didn't get notification of CO assigned.
Everything was through agent.


----------



## DaveinOz

alicegao38 said:


> My visa got approved on Mar 8. Here is my timeline:
> 
> Lodged both nomination and visa application on Oct 18,2012
> Ack letter received on Nov 8,2012
> Both approved on Mar 8,2013
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more visa approved soon.


Congratulations Alice. 

Your timeline makes a mockery of the emails the DIAC push out!!!


----------



## tansleyfamily

*Any Info Is Greatly Received*

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the site and this thread - 

My husband and I submitted our Decision ready ENS 186 visa on Dec 17th 2012 at the Brisbane office via an agent, we received an acknowledgement letter on 18th Dec - No further contact as yet.

I spoke to DIAC they informed me we have not be assigned a CO to date.

I've read in previous posts that there was a back log from July 2012? Does anyone no if this has been cleared as yet?

Any guess or suggestions of how long we should expect to wait is greatly received.

Wishing you all the best of luck and speedy responses from DIAC !!


----------



## Pomster

DaveinOz said:


> Ha ha rumors eh?! Where does one hear or read such things!!!
> 
> If its true then they should process all the applications of people without children first!
> 
> _*"DaveinOz sits and awaits for the barrage of abuse coming his way!!!"*_


You have my vote!!!


----------



## Pomster

tansleyfamily said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to the site and this thread -
> 
> My husband and I submitted our Decision ready ENS 186 visa on Dec 17th 2012 at the Brisbane office via an agent, we received an acknowledgement letter on 18th Dec - No further contact as yet.
> 
> I spoke to DIAC they informed me we have not be assigned a CO to date.
> 
> I've read in previous posts that there was a back log from July 2012? Does anyone no if this has been cleared as yet?
> 
> Any guess or suggestions of how long we should expect to wait is greatly received.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and speedy responses from DIAC !!


It definitely hasn't been cleared as there are numerous people still waiting for nomination and/or application approval who applied in July/August.

However, if you read back a few posts, there are people who applied in October that are being approved so clearly the apps are not processed strictly in the order they are received.

As to when you will be approved......how long is a piece of string!!??


----------



## tansleyfamily

Pomster said:


> It definitely hasn't been cleared as there are numerous people still waiting for nomination and/or application approval who applied in July/August.
> 
> However, if you read back a few posts, there are people who applied in October that are being approved so clearly the apps are not processed strictly in the order they are received.
> 
> As to when you will be approved......how long is a piece of string!!??


Thanks I thought as much....

Well I'm glad I've found this thread to help us vent our frustration during the looooong wait!


----------



## Jimbo84

Does not your acknowl. letter state that the processing times are 5-7 months? and this is the only more or less certain time frame we are really given...

If I were you, I would not even hope to get it earlier than June... Don't get me wrong - you may be lucky and they can process yours earlier than those people who applied in July - August... but maybe not... and a so, a realistic expectation will just help with wait...

As for your question on if there are still ppl waiting who applied in July- August. YES. and I am one of them.. DRS, transition scheme, with a MA - and nothing heard since the ackn letter on 28 August.

none of this really matters in terms of timing.. all is just good (or in my case bad) luck..

Good luck to you and the rest of us waiting, especially the ones who have reached 6 months mark.. we should be there soon, and every passing day is getting us closer...



tansleyfamily said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to the site and this thread -
> 
> My husband and I submitted our Decision ready ENS 186 visa on Dec 17th 2012 at the Brisbane office via an agent, we received an acknowledgement letter on 18th Dec - No further contact as yet.
> 
> I spoke to DIAC they informed me we have not be assigned a CO to date.
> 
> I've read in previous posts that there was a back log from July 2012? Does anyone no if this has been cleared as yet?
> 
> Any guess or suggestions of how long we should expect to wait is greatly received.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck and speedy responses from DIAC !!


----------



## dumisani

Ofcourse it also depends where you lodged your application. I think the biggest delay is in Paramatta. Other offices seem to be processing applications that were submitted a lot later than June/July. perhaps its because of a lesser workload at these offices.



Jimbo84 said:


> Does not your acknowl. letter state that the processing times are 5-7 months? and this is the only more or less certain time frame we are really given...
> 
> If I were you, I would not even hope to get it earlier than June... Don't get me wrong - you may be lucky and they can process yours earlier than those people who applied in July - August... but maybe not... and a so, a realistic expectation will just help with wait...
> 
> As for your question on if there are still ppl waiting who applied in July- August. YES. and I am one of them.. DRS, transition scheme, with a MA - and nothing heard since the ackn letter on 28 August.
> 
> none of this really matters in terms of timing.. all is just good (or in my case bad) luck..
> 
> Good luck to you and the rest of us waiting, especially the ones who have reached 6 months mark.. we should be there soon, and every passing day is getting us closer...


----------



## Sachin7382

Any updated guys ? seems nothing is moving


----------



## tansleyfamily

dumisani said:


> Ofcourse it also depends where you lodged your application. I think the biggest delay is in Paramatta. Other offices seem to be processing applications that were submitted a lot later than June/July. perhaps its because of a lesser workload at these offices.


Hey thanks for response.

I wrote that we had submitted to Brisbane as this is the office our MA informed we would be however it just came to our attention when we re-read the Ach letter that its the Paramatta office dealing with the visa.

Good luck fingers crossed you will here something very soon


----------



## tansleyfamily

*Updated info on Parramatta Office Processing times*

Hi everyone I thought I would share this article I came across today.

It was wrote 2 days ago so very current information, some of you may have it already but for those who dont I sourced it from this web site

immiexperts com au

Worth a read to anyone waiting on a ENS 186..... 

ENS / RSMS Processing Times and Decision Ready Applications

At a recent meeting with DIAC's Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry (PESE) section in Parramatta, the MIA was provided with an update on processing times and Decision Ready applications for the NSW, QLD and ACT caseload, as at 4 March 2013.

Pre-1 July 2012 applications
Parramatta Processing Centre
ENS: All cases allocated
RSMS: Applications recieved to 18 June 2012 have been allocated to a case officer
Melbourne Processing Centre
ENS: All cases allocated
RSMS: Applications recieved to 1 April 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Perth Processing Centre
ENS: Applications recieved to 29 June 2012 have been allocated to a case officer
RSMS: Applications recieved to 7 May 2012 have been allocated to a case officer

Post-1 July 2012 electronically lodged applications
Currently allocating applications received July / August 2012
Processing time service standards
Applications are still within processing time service standards as shown online.

Grouping of cases
In an attempt to better manage the caseload, applications are being grouped by occupation (to enable case officers to develop expertise and experience in those areas), by employers and also by agents (whose reliability in providing good applications is recognised).

In May / June 2012, there were more than 30,000 applications on hand, and the refusal rate was 15-20 percent (up from the usual five-10 percent).

WARNING: New visa pricing charges from 1 July 2013
Minister Bowen announced on 29 November 2011 that a new visa fee system would be introduced "to ensure taxpayers are no longer subsidising visa applications", and "the significant changes include the introduction of a fee for dependants of visa applicants from July 2013".

The details of the new fees for dependants are expected shortly, but Member Agents are advised to consider making any pre-1 July 2013 applications as soon as possible to avoid a repeat of the huge influx of applications experienced just before the 1 July 2012 changes.

The PESE section has also requested that agents advise the network in advance if possible when they will be lodging higher numbers of applications. This is to assist in planning for any increase in applications above the average rate of lodgement pre-1 July.

Decision Ready cases
Because of problems with the eLodgement system, between 1 July 2012 and 22 November 2012 it was not possible for DIAC to see if applications had been lodged as Decision Ready.

If you lodged an application as decision ready between 1 July 2012 and 22 November 2012, and have not had contact with DIAC, please inform DIAC by emailing via the link below:

New South Wales
Victoria
Western Australia
Although the online lodgement system provides an opportunity to indicate that an application is decision ready, it is still necessary to attach a signed Decision Ready Application form.

Applications identified as Decision Ready are being given priority, but as there are hundreds of Decision Ready applications, the processing of these could take between seven and nine months.

The online Decision Ready Checklist will be amended to remove unnecessary or irrelevant items.

If a lodged application becomes Decision Ready, notify DIAC by emailing via the link below:

New South Wales
Victoria
Western Australia
Attaching documents to online applications
Although fixes were made to the online system to solve problems with attaching documents, the MIA is still receiving reports of problems.

Where you have a problem with attaching documents, notify DIAC via email and ensure that you have a "Print Screen" shot of the error message you receive.


Sorry guys as I'm not an active member on this forum Im unable to post the full web link to where I sourced this information however if you search above web site with - processing times ENS you should find it


----------



## tansleyfamily

Ok writing this post so that my membership can become an active member then I can share web links with you all !!!


----------



## tansleyfamily

*Web link to previous article*

Yay active member so heres the web link to previous article posted

ENS Subclass 186 processing times

Happy reading -


----------



## dogorman65

tansleyfamily said:


> In an attempt to better manage the caseload, applications are being grouped by occupation (to enable case officers to develop expertise and experience in those areas), by employers and also by agents (whose reliability in providing good applications is recognised).


I figured as much that this could be the hold up, and why certain applications are being picked up before others. A manager of mine (originally from Wales - and went through this process before) mentioned something like this to me last week.

I am on my 6th month of waiting today without any word on a case officer. I am with Fragomen who are the largest Immigration consultants in Australia. I am DRS, I am ENS, and I have submitted to Paramatta. My occupation is I.T. so I can only assume it is in the I.T pile where the case officers have a large workload.

Can people please start posting their occupations too?

Timeline:

Submission of App and Nom: 13th Sept 2012
Receipt of App and Now: 20th Nov 2012
Office: Paramatta

No word yet on a case officer


----------



## Jimbo84

Thank you so much for this information. My MA is keeping all of it away from me.

I am an accountant - must be a lot of accountants as well....



tansleyfamily said:


> Yay active member so heres the web link to previous article posted
> 
> ENS Subclass 186 processing times
> 
> Happy reading -


----------



## Pomster

dogorman65 said:


> I figured as much that this could be the hold up, and why certain applications are being picked up before others. A manager of mine (originally from Wales - and went through this process before) mentioned something like this to me last week.
> 
> I am on my 6th month of waiting today without any word on a case officer. I am with Fragomen who are the largest Immigration consultants in Australia. I am DRS, I am ENS, and I have submitted to Paramatta. My occupation is I.T. so I can only assume it is in the I.T pile where the case officers have a large workload.
> 
> Can people please start posting their occupations too?


My oh is an electronic instrument trades worker - assuming he'll get grouped with the electricians.


----------



## tansleyfamily

Jimbo84 said:


> Thank you so much for this information. My MA is keeping all of it away from me.
> 
> I am an accountant - must be a lot of accountants as well....


Unfortunately this wasn't from my MA - He also seems to like to keep a lid on updated news.

I spent time researching and came across the information myself

It begs the question if the extra $5000 on MA fees was money well spent!?


----------



## Jimbo84

goodness me, NO!



tansleyfamily said:


> Unfortunately this wasn't from my MA - He also seems to like to keep a lid on updated news.
> 
> I spent time researching and came across the information myself
> 
> It begs the question if the extra $5000 on MA fees was money well spent!?


----------



## DaveinOz

tansleyfamily said:


> Unfortunately this wasn't from my MA - He also seems to like to keep a lid on updated news.
> 
> I spent time researching and came across the information myself
> 
> It begs the question if the extra $5000 on MA fees was money well spent!?


Looking back on this, I would like to say money well spent but find it hard to justify the expense at the moment. Especially now I am stuck on the IT pile!!

It will be 6 months wait on the 24th March. Big sigh, missing a chance to finally get settled at home then the relentless commute up and down the country. I might as well be back in the UK 

Always look on the bright side. No doubt at least another 2-3 months wait at this rate!!!


----------



## tansleyfamily

DaveinOz said:


> Looking back on this, I would like to say money well spent but find it hard to justify the expense at the moment. Especially now I am stuck on the IT pile!!
> 
> It will be 6 months wait on the 24th March. Big sigh, missing a chance to finally get settled at home then the relentless commute up and down the country. I might as well be back in the UK
> 
> Always look on the bright side. No doubt at least another 2-3 months wait at this rate!!!


Dave I feel your pain...My husband (The sponsor) is travelling 110km a day

Myself a, Police, unable to apply until we get this visa, 4 years not been home once as its too expensive with my husbands wage and my non-employment it impossible until the visa is granted.

Children miss Nannies and to be honest, we miss home as well.

I shouldn't moan its only been 3 months for me - I cant imagine how you guys at the 6 months mark must be feeling - Soon this will all be a distant memory for us all and we will be "living the dream"


----------



## DaveinOz

tansleyfamily said:


> Dave I feel your pain...My husband (The sponsor) is employed by the worst company in Australia not a days holiday in two years travelling 110km a day to and from work on basic pay, he's been threaten that if he dont keeping working his arse off the sponsor will be pulled, all for this visa -
> 
> Myself a, Police, unable to apply until we get this visa, 4 years not been home once as its too expensive with my husbands wage and my non-employment it impossible until the visa is granted.
> 
> Children miss Nannies and to be honest, we miss home as well.
> 
> I shouldn't moan its only been 3 months for me - I cant imagine how you guys at the 6 months mark must be feeling - Soon this will all be a distant memory for us all and we will be "living the dream" - Wont we....?


Well apart from work I am "living the dream" 

The trouble is that it dictates our futures at the moment, still hopefully there is light at the end of the pile!!!


----------



## Pomster

Jimbo84 said:


> goodness me, NO!


+1

We were originally going to pay an MA to do ours DRC. We were quoted $5k for the whole thing or $3k just to check it and submit it DRC.

I can't even get my head around the fact that a supposed 4 week service is now into its 6th month for some people. We're at just over 7 months and that's non-DRC for the nomination only. If we were DRC I'd be fuming.

We just want the security of PR after having lived in temp residency limbo for over 4 years now....


----------



## Jimbo84

Haha... fuming is the right word -)

I m DRS and 6.5 months now...



Pomster said:


> +1
> 
> We were originally going to pay an MA to do ours DRC. We were quoted $5k for the whole thing or $3k just to check it and submit it DRC.
> 
> I can't even get my head around the fact that a supposed 4 week service is now into its 6th month for some people. We're at just over 7 months and that's non-DRC for the nomination only. If we were DRC I'd be fuming.
> 
> We just want the security of PR after having lived in temp residency limbo for over 4 years now....


----------



## 80daniel

6 months for me today!

Nomination 4th Sept. 
Application 14 Sept

DRC Parramatta

Heard nothing apart from acknowledgement


----------



## 80daniel

tansleyfamily said:


> Yay active member so heres the web link to previous article posted
> 
> ENS Subclass 186 processing times
> 
> Happy reading -


Is this also on DIAC website?


----------



## Jimbo84

No, could not find it.....



80daniel said:


> Is this also on DIAC website?


----------



## Day

*Training Branchmark*

Hi
I have been on 457 visa for one and a half year, my boss want to apply PR for me but he didn't do training branch mark since I granted 457 Visa now is almost 2 years. Does anyone has experience about training ? Pls advice me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> Haha... fuming is the right word -)
> 
> I m DRS and 6.5 months now...


Which _*pile*_ are you on Jimbo?


----------



## Jimbo84

I m an accountant..



DaveinOz said:


> Which _*pile*_ are you on Jimbo?


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

Another week passes quietly without any updates. Entering 8th month today


----------



## nolive

Hi,

*Application lodged 9th of December 2012*
*Acknowledgement letter*r received *December 10th 2012*.
As of *16/03/2013 (over 3 months): No Case Officer allocated yet*

*Details below*

ENS subclass 186
Decision Ready
Single / no kids
Transition Streamfrom 457, applied with my company (after over 2 years work within the same biz)
Processing center : Sydney / Parramatta.
Job : Advertising specialist


----------



## Jimbo84

Hi

the term should really count from the date of lodgement and not from the day of the acknowledgement letter. So you may be a bit more over three months..



nolive said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Acknowledgement lette*r received *December 10th 2012*.
> As of *16/03/2013 (over 3 months): No Case Officer allocated yet*
> 
> *Details below*
> 
> ENS subclass 186
> Decision Ready
> Single / no kids
> Applied with my company (after over 2 years work within the same biz)
> Processing center : Sydney / Parramatta.
> Job : Advertising specialist


----------



## Onepercenterza

DaveinOz said:


> Well apart from work I am "living the dream"
> 
> The trouble is that it dictates our futures at the moment, still hopefully there is light at the end of the pile!!!


Hi Tansley family

i am in a similar situation as you are - i am with one of the worst companies probably in Australia as well - foreign run,general manager a poor english speaker ,micro managed etc !!

i have been planning on leaving this crap organisation as soon as i have my PR and then i stumble on this site !!

DRC ens 186, nom and visa application lodged 20/2 /2013, Acknowledgement of application received on 21/2/2013 Melbourne - i am based in Sydney.To date no Co ??

i cannot wait any longer as i have been worn down by rhis companys nonsense for close to 3 years and now this !!

Looks like the migration agent deceived me a little !!!


----------



## jtinoz

Day said:


> Hi
> I have been on 457 visa for one and a half year, my boss want to apply PR for me but he didn't do training branch mark since I granted 457 Visa now is almost 2 years. Does anyone has experience about training ? Pls advice me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Training is a really significant part of the nomination approval. As a company we didnt really keep track either so when asked to prove training we also got a bit flustered but if you ask your boss to look into it you will find you do a lot more training than you might think. Internal training is also counted. I think you need to show 1 or 2 % of wage bill goes to training. when we started looking we found that as a software company we spend close to 25% on training. We are always producing new products, The staff need to be trained on them.

As I say though, dont underestimate its value. I put in a decision ready application in August with 2 years of detailed training notes. I was assigned a case officer on friday. They now want another 2 years worth of proof...

I think a spreadsheet showing monthly training expenditure should cover it. but rather ask an agent or the dept themselves to be sure. As i say, i though i had supplied enough through my agent.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dave P

Have we got anyone who has been allocated a Case officer and still waiting..............


----------



## Sachin7382

Dave P said:


> Have we got anyone who has been allocated a Case officer and still waiting..............


when you got CO assigned for your visa app ?


----------



## wuyq_af

Sachin7382 said:


> when you got CO assigned for your visa app ?


I got CO on 13 Feb, but still waiting for the result. Guess you know how frustrated I have been!


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> I got CO on 13 Feb, but still waiting for the result. Guess you know how frustrated I have been!


I have submitted requested document on Feb 28th，still waiting..IT IS just killing me！


----------



## wuyq_af

siwangs said:


> I have submitted requested document on Feb 28th，still waiting..IT IS just killing me！


I can feel your pain, mate. I remember one applicant said in the forum 'constantly knocking my head on the desk". That's a more vivid way of describing the situation we are facing.


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> I can feel your pain, mate. I remember one applicant said in the forum 'constantly knocking my head on the desk". That's a more vivid way of describing the situation we are facing.


So true....are you consider yo email the CO for status enquiry？I am planning to do so in the end of this week if I still have not got result by that time


----------



## wuyq_af

siwangs said:


> So true....are you consider yo email the CO for status enquiry？I am planning to do so in the end of this week if I still have not got result by that time


My agent did that two weeks ago, but no reponse from the CO. Seems something is going on in the Immi department, but we are in the dark. I'd say it does not hurt for you to send an email send an equiry email.


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> My agent did that two weeks ago, but no reponse from the CO. Seems something is going on in the Immi department, but we are in the dark. I'd say it does not hurt for you to send an email send an equiry email.


Have you been checking the vevo？I check vevo like daily for visa status update


----------



## Dave P

siwangs said:


> Have you been checking the vevo？I check vevo like daily for visa status update


How do you check VEVO.......don't you need to have TRN........


----------



## siwangs

Dave P said:


> How do you check VEVO.......don't you need to have TRN........


Do not you have your TRN？


----------



## Dave P

siwangs said:


> Do not you have your TRN？


No. I think the agent got it.


----------



## siwangs

Dave P said:


> No. I think the agent got it.


Well，I asked my agents to forward every email received from or sent to me. How long have been waiting since CO？


----------



## Dave P

siwangs said:


> Well，I asked my agents to forward every email received from or sent to me. How long have been waiting since CO？


16 days......


----------



## dumisani

Congrats JTinoz. You finally got a case officer man. Hey, whats this training people are talking about? I was never asked for training and all? My application was handled by my companies migration dept.



jtinoz said:


> Training is a really significant part of the nomination approval. As a company we didnt really keep track either so when asked to prove training we also got a bit flustered but if you ask your boss to look into it you will find you do a lot more training than you might think. Internal training is also counted. I think you need to show 1 or 2 % of wage bill goes to training. when we started looking we found that as a software company we spend close to 25% on training. We are always producing new products, The staff need to be trained on them.
> 
> As I say though, dont underestimate its value. I put in a decision ready application in August with 2 years of detailed training notes. I was assigned a case officer on friday. They now want another 2 years worth of proof...
> 
> I think a spreadsheet showing monthly training expenditure should cover it. but rather ask an agent or the dept themselves to be sure. As i say, i though i had supplied enough through my agent.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## vicki2012

wuyq_af said:


> I got CO on 13 Feb, but still waiting for the result. Guess you know how frustrated I have been!


Hi wuyq_af,
How do you know if you got CO? did he/she contact you or is it shown in your application status?

I submitted my application and document November 2012, the paperworks status recently has changed to "Received" on "9 March". I wonder if there is a CO assigned.
Thanks.


----------



## Sachin7382

Hi Guys, My PR granted yesterday  timelines are 
nom + app submitted - 11/12/2012
CO allocated + Nom approved - 08/03/2013
PR granted - 18/03/2013

I can see my PR grant in VEVO ( says all the details ) but my MA have not received any official email yet !!!!! Should i be worried ??????


----------



## Jimbo84

No, you should not worry! congrats! u ll get the email soon....



Sachin7382 said:


> Hi Guys, My PR granted yesterday  timelines are
> nom + app submitted - 11/12/2012
> CO allocated + Nom approved - 08/03/2013
> PR granted - 18/03/2013
> 
> I can see my PR grant in VEVO ( says all the details ) but my MA have not received any official email yet !!!!! Should i be worried ??????


----------



## siwangs

Sachin7382 said:


> Hi Guys, My PR granted yesterday  timelines are
> nom + app submitted - 11/12/2012
> CO allocated + Nom approved - 08/03/2013
> PR granted - 18/03/2013
> 
> I can see my PR grant in VEVO ( says all the details ) but my MA have not received any official email yet !!!!! Should i be worried ??????


Congrats！So you also checked VEVO from time to time？


----------



## Sachin7382

siwangs said:


> Congrats！So you also checked VEVO from time to time？


Yeah .. 4 times in a day .  Good luck to you all .... hope it will be sooner .. cheers.


----------



## Jimbo84

Hi all, anyone else waiting who lodged July - August and having no CO yet?


----------



## Bubblyroops

Hi
I lodged my 186 on 14th Dec 2012 via company's agent and the application was decision ready (but to be safer our agent did not check the box as Yes while lodging). This morning I heard that the case officer has not been allocated to my file. I tried to view the status online but I presume that I would not have access as this was lodged by an agent. Any idea guys, when I might get the news??


----------



## wuyq_af

vicki2012 said:


> Hi wuyq_af,
> How do you know if you got CO? did he/she contact you or is it shown in your application status?
> 
> I submitted my application and document November 2012, the paperworks status recently has changed to "Received" on "9 March". I wonder if there is a CO assigned.
> Thanks.


The agent told me that in last month.


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> The agent told me that in last month.


man did you check your vevo for visa detaild？


----------



## wuyq_af

siwangs said:


> man did you check your vevo for visa detaild？


I check it every day. Still 457 in effect.


----------



## sarens

Sachin7382 said:


> Yeah .. 4 times in a day .  Good luck to you all .... hope it will be sooner .. cheers.


Sachin,

how can one get access to VEVO without being a MA?

I ahve applied thorugh a MA but they don't want to share their password.
Is there a way for an applicant to check it?

Thanks,

Ros


----------



## siwangs

sarens said:


> Sachin,
> 
> how can one get access to VEVO without being a MA?
> 
> I ahve applied thorugh a MA but they don't want to share their password.
> Is there a way for an applicant to check it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ros


You can asked your MA fot the TRN. Then you can check your VEVO with TRN and your passport details as a visa holder.


----------



## sarens

siwangs said:


> You can asked your MA fot the TRN. Then you can check your VEVO with TRN and your passport details as a visa holder.


Thank you. I have just tried but that's what I got:

"The following errors have been encountered:
Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."

So I guess I would only see an update when my Visa will be granted but not the progress in between, right?

Ros


----------



## Sachin7382

sarens said:


> Thank you. I have just tried but that's what I got:
> 
> "The following errors have been encountered:
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."
> 
> So I guess I would only see an update when my Visa will be granted but not the progress in between, right?
> 
> Ros


Hi Ros, yes that's right .. you can only see the details once its been granted .. good luck ..


----------



## sarens

Sachin7382 said:


> Hi Ros, yes that's right .. you can only see the details once its been granted .. good luck ..


Thank you Sachin!


----------



## DaveinOz

6 months on the 23rd March not holding out much hope


----------



## DaveinOz

There is no rhyme or reason to how things are being processed. 6 months on the 23rd March. Our application was DRC with nomination and through an MA who has processed several others from the same company, i.e. the company I work for.

I do not think we get preferential treatment at all using an MA, just relived of all money and hope. Yes they have pretty much screwed things up personally. Ho hum this is Australia and nothing is ever simple, this what they call living the dream!!! If it was Christmas at this point I would say "Bah Humbug".


----------



## wuyq_af

DaveinOz said:


> 6 months on the 23rd March not holding out much hope


I can feel your pain exactly. This is the place to yell out the taste of being mentally tortured. It is getting 6 months on my application too, DRC through agent.

Still say good luck to you as well to myself.


----------



## Dave P

wuyq_af said:


> I can feel your pain exactly. This is the place to yell out the taste of being mentally tortured. It is getting 6 months on my application too, DRC through agent.
> 
> Still say good luck to you as well to myself.


Same here: 6 months


----------



## patient pomm

I'm the 22nd Oct at Perth Office - so fingers crossed - 5mths 1 week arrrrrrr


----------



## Its_me

*Sixth month*

Sixth month, see signature for timeline ... I never thought in my dream this is going to be such a long wait.


----------



## DaveinOz

Its_me said:


> Sixth month, see signature for timeline ... I never thought in my dream this is going to be such a long wait.


Just sent them an email, not that I will get much joy from that. MA has pretty much taken my money and run, about as helpful as a chocolate tea pot.

Just so frustrating i see on the other website that people who lodged in January are even getting their PR now 

"Quote from Skillselect ENS 186 Timeline - Page 32

_There IS hope. I was approved at the weekend!
Applied late January 2013
Acknowledgement the same day
Approval - Mid March 2013

ENS decision ready through MA_

What a complete joke


----------



## Bokich

*PR granted*

Hey guys,

My visa has been granted today!

Timelines:

Lodged DRC nomination together with the application on 3 of September
Ack letters in October, 4 and 22
Nomination got approved today
Visa has been granted 40 minutes later
Did not even know that I have a CO allocated
Last week my MA called DIAC and asked about my application - no CO

Good Luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## DaveinOz

Bokich said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My visa has been granted today!
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Lodged DRC nomination together with the application on 3 of September
> Ack letters in October, 4 and 22
> Nomination got approved today
> Visa has been granted 40 minutes later
> Did not even know that I have a CO allocated
> Last week my MA called DIAC and asked about my application - no CO
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting!


Congratulations! 

Where did you application get lodged?


----------



## Bokich

DaveinOz said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Where did you application get lodged?


Thanks DaveinOz!

Parramatta office.


----------



## shedcollapse

Hey guys, mine has been granted today- almost at the 6 month mark.

ENS 186 Visa, MA Decision Ready with skills assessment lodged Parramatta on 27th September.

Was notified by agent today. I wasn't informed about case officer- in fact, heard nothing since acknowledgement on 8th November. Apparently the agent sent them an email last week to chase up though.

Good look to the rest of you still waiting


----------



## tansleyfamily

shedcollapse said:


> Hey guys, mine has been granted today- almost at the 6 month mark.
> 
> ENS 186 Visa, MA Decision Ready with skills assessment lodged Parramatta on 27th September.
> 
> Was notified by agent today. I wasn't informed about case officer- in fact, heard nothing since acknowledgement on 8th November. Apparently the agent sent them an email last week to chase up though.
> 
> Good look to the rest of you still waiting


Congrats Shedcollapse,

Its great to hear some are getting granted within the six month period. Could I ask was you 457 transition and what was your profession?


----------



## patient pomm

DaveinOz said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Where did you application get lodged?


Congratulations Dave, should be us soon hopefully RSMS


----------



## DaveinOz

patient pomm said:


> Congratulations Dave, should be us soon hopefully RSMS


No congratulations here!!! Still waiting............................................................................................................................................


----------



## DaveinOz

shedcollapse said:


> Hey guys, mine has been granted today- almost at the 6 month mark.
> 
> ENS 186 Visa, MA Decision Ready with skills assessment lodged Parramatta on 27th September.
> 
> Was notified by agent today. I wasn't informed about case officer- in fact, heard nothing since acknowledgement on 8th November. Apparently the agent sent them an email last week to chase up though.
> 
> Good look to the rest of you still waiting


Congrats!!! What profession are you???


----------



## Jimbo84

If it makes anyone feel better about their waiting times, it will be 7 months for me next Wednesday. Decision ready, with a MA, 457 transition, accountant, applied in Paramatta.

I do not think profession makes any difference as I know that some people who applied in December (accountants as well) already got their PRs.

I feel that I was being tested for mental health and character stability... so sitting and waiting...

Good luck to us all.


----------



## shedcollapse

Yes, 457 transition but I needed to get the skills assessment done too because I hadn't been with current employer for 2 years. Recruitment Consultant.


----------



## Tusho

Shedcollapse, do you have 3 years of work experience? I am on the same boat then you. My skill recognition was initially refused (recruitment consultant) then I appealed and got it accepted. ENS applied 2 month ago! The only problem is that I don't have 3 years work experience but soon will have the relevant experience by the time I expect the case officer to be allocated! Wonder if they look at those 3 years if the skill assessment had been approved!


----------



## shedcollapse

Yeah I have been in Recruitment since 2005.


----------



## Tusho

I see, thank you. Anyone an idea invite strict they are with the 3yr requirement if skill select bad been approved? I am almost certain that I will not have a CO allocated before I reach my 3yrs but for peace of mind it would interest me.


----------



## Its_me

I am nearly there...21-Sep, Paramatta..MA, DRC..



shedcollapse said:


> Hey guys, mine has been granted today- almost at the 6 month mark.
> 
> ENS 186 Visa, MA Decision Ready with skills assessment lodged Parramatta on 27th September.
> 
> Was notified by agent today. I wasn't informed about case officer- in fact, heard nothing since acknowledgement on 8th November. Apparently the agent sent them an email last week to chase up though.
> 
> Good look to the rest of you still waiting


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> I can feel your pain exactly. This is the place to yell out the taste of being mentally tortured. It is getting 6 months on my application too, DRC through agent.
> 
> Still say good luck to you as well to myself.


Mate，any updates of your visa？


----------



## wuyq_af

not yet.


----------



## woodhead

Hey mates, my application (186 direct entry) is 7 months tomorrow, still no response from DIAC. 

I lodged my application online in 23th Aug (Sydney paramatta office), and got ACK in 31 Oct, and then nothing coming. 

I sent an email to DIAC in the last Friday but no response yet. Does any one has the same timeline with mine?


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> not yet.


would you mind telling me how many applicants in your application？I have two in mine


----------



## spiderwoman

*186 Perth Timeline*

Hi all, new here.

Timeline: 
176 application 19 June 2008 (still waiting!!!!)

Now on second 457.
186 Nomination 23 Oct 2012 
Application 13 Nov 2012
(decided not to waste money on MA)
both acknowledged 
now still waiting...............4/5 months to date.

Good luck to all, been a stressful 5/6 years wondering every day.


----------



## patient pomm

spiderwoman said:


> Hi all, new here.
> 
> Timeline:
> 176 application 19 June 2008 (still waiting!!!!)
> 
> Now on second 457.
> 186 Nomination 23 Oct 2012
> Application 13 Nov 2012
> (decided not to waste money on MA)
> both acknowledged
> now still waiting...............4/5 months to dat
> Good luck to all, been a stressful 5/6 years wondering every day.


Hi Spiderwoman,
So I'm 4 days before you on a 187 - 19th Oct 2012 (re-checked Ack letter date) 
Keep me posted. I have used a MA - DR just medicals to add

On 22weeks today feels like waiting for a baby arrrrrr


----------



## irisheyes

Hi everyone

Heres my timeline

Nomination Approved- 17/08/2012
Non DRC Direct Entry Application applied- 25/08/2012
Visa Acknowledgement- 18/10/2012

Haven't heard anything since- It is so frustrating. I rang DIAC last week and they said that they were now looking at July and August. So hopefully it shouldnt be too much longer??!!!! I keep checking my emails daily and not a word from them!


----------



## Pampkin

woodhead said:


> Hey mates, my application (186 direct entry) is 7 months tomorrow, still no response from DIAC.
> 
> I lodged my application online in 23th Aug (Sydney paramatta office), and got ACK in 31 Oct, and then nothing coming.
> 
> I sent an email to DIAC in the last Friday but no response yet. Does any one has the same timeline with mine?


We know the collegue of us who applied in exactly the same date, 23th of August, temporarty resident transition stream. He didn't receive visa yet.


----------



## srikanthreddyasr

My wait finally ends here.... just got my visa grant notification

My timeline below

Visa Nomination - 09 Mar 2012
Nomination Approved - 14 Aug 2012
Visa Application - 15th Aug 2012 (NON-DRC, Field: IT)
Visa Grant - 25th Mar 2013

No notification of CO allocated, Last email received last week advising applications from Aug 1st week are being allocated. Thought it would go beyond Easter, but email just came in. All of a sudden, my stress is all gone!!!!!!!!!

All the best to everyone of you out there.... enjoyed every thread reading them under stress and didn't realise that I would be the one posting it too soooooooooon (endless wait)


----------



## Jimbo84

Congrats mate!!!! I m glad it is over for you...



srikanthreddyasr said:


> My wait finally ends here.... just got my visa grant notification
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Visa Nomination - 09 Mar 2012
> Nomination Approved - 14 Aug 2012
> Visa Application - 15th Aug 2012 (NON-DRC, Field: IT)
> Visa Grant - 25th Mar 2013
> 
> No notification of CO allocated, Last email received last week advising applications from Aug 1st week are being allocated. Thought it would go beyond Easter, but email just came in. All of a sudden, my stress is all gone!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone of you out there.... enjoyed every thread reading them under stress and didn't realise that I would be the one posting it too soooooooooon (endless wait)


----------



## Dave P

srikanthreddyasr said:


> My wait finally ends here.... just got my visa grant notification
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Visa Nomination - 09 Mar 2012
> Nomination Approved - 14 Aug 2012
> Visa Application - 15th Aug 2012 (NON-DRC, Field: IT)
> Visa Grant - 25th Mar 2013
> 
> No notification of CO allocated, Last email received last week advising applications from Aug 1st week are being allocated. Thought it would go beyond Easter, but email just came in. All of a sudden, my stress is all gone!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone of you out there.... enjoyed every thread reading them under stress and didn't realise that I would be the one posting it too soooooooooon (endless wait)


Congratulations!


----------



## spiderwoman

patient pomm said:


> Hi Spiderwoman,
> So I'm 4 days before you on a 187 - 19th Oct 2012 (re-checked Ack letter date)
> Keep me posted. I have used a MA - DR just medicals to add
> 
> On 22weeks today feels like waiting for a baby arrrrrr


Hi Patientpom, thanks for your reply. We also just have medicals to do. Does feel about as hard as having a baby sometimes! What office are you at?


----------



## patient pomm

srikanthreddyasr said:


> My wait finally ends here.... just got my visa grant notification
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Visa Nomination - 09 Mar 2012
> Nomination Approved - 14 Aug 2012
> Visa Application - 15th Aug 2012 (NON-DRC, Field: IT)
> Visa Grant - 25th Mar 2013
> 
> No notification of CO allocated, Last email received last week advising applications from Aug 1st week are being allocated. Thought it would go beyond Easter, but email just came in. All of a sudden, my stress is all gone!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone of you out there.... enjoyed every thread reading them under stress and didn't realise that I would be the one posting it too soooooooooon (endless wait)


Congratulations to you hope we are soon as some October
Ones coming through x


----------



## DaveinOz

irisheyes said:


> Haven't heard anything since- It is so frustrating. I rang DIAC last week and they said that they were now looking at July and August. So hopefully it shouldnt be too much longer??!!!! I keep checking my emails daily and not a word from them!


July-August, sounds like the standard reply, especially when people who applied after this date have been getting their visas granted. I think someone on this thread had a October date.

Ho hum anyway 6 months and 3 days and counting..............................


----------



## siwangs

DaveinOz said:


> July-August, sounds like the standard reply, especially when people who applied after this date have been getting their visas granted. I think someone on this thread had a October date.
> 
> Ho hum anyway 6 months and 3 days and counting..............................


Dave，how long have you been with the CO？


----------



## DaveinOz

siwangs said:


> Dave，how long have you been with the CO？


No CO for me. Still waiting...........................


----------



## Dave P

6 months today.
Applied on: 26th Sept 2012
CO allocated: 28th Feb 2013
(asked few docs - submitted last week)

Now waiting...........

can't understand the time they are taking just to go through 4-5 pages/documents.....


----------



## siwangs

Dave P said:


> 6 months today.
> Applied on: 26th Sept 2012
> CO allocated: 28th Feb 2013
> (asked few docs - submitted last week)
> 
> Now waiting...........
> 
> can't understand the time they are taking just to go through 4-5 pages/documents.....


when did you submitted your document？


----------



## DaveinOz

Dave P said:


> 6 months today.
> Applied on: 26th Sept 2012
> CO allocated: 28th Feb 2013
> (asked few docs - submitted last week)
> 
> Now waiting...........
> 
> can't understand the time they are taking just to go through 4-5 pages/documents.....


Well at least you are further forward than the rest of us!!! Sorry doesn't help 

Nice to see we are all within the stated charter timescales set by the DIAC - NOT!!!! Client Service Charter


----------



## jopar

spiderwoman said:


> Hi all, new here.
> 
> Timeline:
> 176 application 19 June 2008 (still waiting!!!!)
> 
> Now on second 457.
> 186 Nomination 23 Oct 2012
> Application 13 Nov 2012
> (decided not to waste money on MA)
> both acknowledged
> now still waiting...............4/5 months to date.
> 
> Good luck to all, been a stressful 5/6 years wondering every day.


Hi there,

I'm jojo

We got the same timely here in Perth.recieved nothing yet too.


----------



## Jimbo84

Ok, pps... I have entered the 8-th month of waiting with my decision ready, ENS, 457 transition application, with MA...

What is the email everyone using to reach out to the Immi department? I have completely given up on my MA - really not sure what are they charging for.


----------



## jtinoz

At long last!

186 DRC at Parramatta lodged 9 August 2012
CO assigned (her first day on the job, I was her first case) 14 March 2013
requested additional proof of training
Supplied this 22 March 2013.
Nomination Approved 22 March 2013
Visa Approved 26 March 2013

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> Ok, pps... I have entered the 8-th month of waiting with my decision ready, ENS, 457 transition application, with MA...
> 
> What is the email everyone using to reach out to the Immi department? I have completely given up on my MA - really not sure what are they charging for.


Jeez Jimbo you must be beside yourself. Where did you apply?

I have email for:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## DaveinOz

jtinoz said:


> At long last!
> 
> 186 DRC at Parramatta lodged 9 August 2012
> CO assigned (her first day on the job, I was her first case) 14 March 2013
> requested additional proof of training
> Supplied this 22 March 2013.
> Nomination Approved 22 March 2013
> Visa Approved 26 March 2013
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congrats, which profession are you?!


----------



## jtinoz

IT proffesional


----------



## DaveinOz

jtinoz said:


> IT proffesional


Cool! Looks like it might be another month for me then 

Where do you work? Are you a programmer?


----------



## jtinoz

DaveinOz said:


> Cool! Looks like it might be another month for me then
> 
> Where do you work? Are you a programmer?


not a programmer no, Sydney specialist software firm.


----------



## patient pomm

spiderwoman said:


> Hi Patientpom, thanks for your reply. We also just have medicals to do. Does feel about as hard as having a baby sometimes! What office are you at?


Perth Office, wot about you xx


----------



## patient pomm

jtinoz said:


> At long last!
> 
> 186 DRC at Parramatta lodged 9 August 2012
> CO assigned (her first day on the job, I was her first case) 14 March 2013
> requested additional proof of training
> Supplied this 22 March 2013.
> Nomination Approved 22 March 2013
> Visa Approved 26 March 2013
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congrats - relieve I bet


----------



## Jimbo84

Applied in paramatta...
thanks mate!


DaveinOz said:


> Jeez Jimbo you must be beside yourself. Where did you apply?
> 
> I have email for:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Dave


----------



## dumisani

Congrats jtinoz! Happy for you mate.


----------



## ego20fi2fl

*how to lodge online*

Congratz Bro

I am preparing my documents for ens 186 visa.

Perhaps next two weeks I ll lodge both the application as well

my questions :

how to lodge both nomination and application in the same time ?



basilvan2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Loged our ens 186 today together with employer nomination. Has anyone been approved since 01 July 2012 yet? Any idea on timelines? We loged decision ready through an agent.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## 80daniel

Anyone from July or August still waiting?


----------



## Jimbo84

Yes, I am still waiting. Applied 27 August.


80daniel said:


> Anyone from July or August still waiting?


----------



## spiderwoman

patient pomm said:


> Perth Office, wot about you xx


Yup Perth too


----------



## DaveinOz

jtinoz said:


> not a programmer no, Sydney specialist software firm.


Do you happen to work for a company who originate from the same place as you?! 

Is it a particular German software that they use?!


----------



## Wendy.Taljaard

We heard on Good Friday that our PR was approved. Here is our timeline:

Nomination and application lodged - 23 November 2012
Lodged DR, using a MA in Melbourne.
Acknowledgement received - 14 December 2012
457 visa expired 8 January 2013
Approval received 29 March 2013

I hope this gives encouragement to someone out there.


----------



## Keith_Syd

ego20fi2fl said:


> Congratz Bro
> 
> I am preparing my documents for ens 186 visa.
> 
> Perhaps next two weeks I ll lodge both the application as well
> 
> my questions :
> 
> how to lodge both nomination and application in the same time ?


Your company required to submit the nomination or you can use the TRN used for nomination application to lodge the visa application. Ideally Visa application should go after nomination application, can be done on the same day!

Cheers
Keith @ Syd


----------



## Keith_Syd

Wendy.Taljaard said:


> We heard on Good Friday that our PR was approved. Here is our timeline:
> 
> Nomination and application lodged - 23 November 2012
> Lodged DR, using a MA in Melbourne.
> Acknowledgement received - 14 December 2012
> 457 visa expired 8 January 2013
> Approval received 29 March 2013
> 
> I hope this gives encouragement to someone out there.


Yes it is..

my time-line starts from 22nd Dec 2012.. in the loooong waiting game.. no movements since then. Due to auto-generated acknowledgements managed to file the medicare..

somewhat relief with that at least..!


----------



## Jimbo84

FYI all who applied in August.

I just spoke to the Immigration department, and they told me that they allocated all ENS cases in NSW to case officers. This has been the case since 20 February 2013. If your case officer did not contact you yet - this means they are too busy with other applications.

On another note - they quoted new "standard service time" which is now from 5 to 8 months. No one refers to 6 months any longer.


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> FYI all who applied in August.
> 
> I just spoke to the Immigration department, and they told me that they allocated all ENS cases in NSW to case officers. This has been the case since 20 February 2013. If your case officer did not contact you yet - this means they are too busy with other applications.
> 
> On another note - they quoted new "standard service time" which is now from 5 to 8 months. No one refers to 6 months any longer.


Thanks Jimbo.

So to clarify, my application has supposedly got a CO, but because I have not heard anything they are probably working on "newer or later lodged" applications than mine as a priority!!!!!


----------



## DaveinOz

Does anyone know how many case officers are working on ENS applications in NSW?


----------



## Jimbo84

This is how i understood that, too... So lets sit and wait a bit more. What gives me a light glimpse of hope is that i have not seen anyone here on the forum waiting longer than 8 months... So wishing all got resolved soon!


DaveinOz said:


> Thanks Jimbo.
> 
> So to clarify, my application has supposedly got a CO, but because I have not heard anything they are probably working on "newer or later lodged" applications than mine as a priority!!!!!


----------



## siwangs

Jimbo84 said:


> This is how i understood that, too... So lets sit and wait a bit more. What gives me a light glimpse of hope is that i have not seen anyone here on the forum waiting longer than 8 months... So wishing all got resolved soon!


My CO requested additional document on 28th of Feb and I submitted on the same day. It took 25 days for the CO responsed and asked for another piece of document. It is just driving me crazy.


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> This is how i understood that, too... So lets sit and wait a bit more. What gives me a light glimpse of hope is that i have not seen anyone here on the forum waiting longer than 8 months... So wishing all got resolved soon!


S**t I hope you joking!!! 8 months for a supposed fast tracked application DRC ready with ENS, the use of an MA and a bucket full of cash is just totally unacceptable.  

Apologies having an off day.........................


----------



## Keith_Syd

siwangs said:


> My CO requested additional document on 28th of Feb and I submitted on the same day. It took 25 days for the CO responsed and asked for another piece of document. It is just driving me crazy.


Be +ve.. at least you know that you have a CO.. unfortunately my blood is B -ve


----------



## DaveinOz

So on the 23rd May I will reach 8 months........................ Its a good job I haven't turned to the drink yet!!!


----------



## thiaga

Hi all,

I have been watching this thread for long time. My migration agent has sent me the confirmation that my PR is Granted.

My timeline:-
ENS Nomination Lodged on 16th of October 2012
ENS Nomination Acknowledgement Letter received on 15th of November 2012
My PR granted on 30/3/2013

My agent is Fragomen Sydney office and my self based in Perth.

The application lodged in Paramatta office.

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## DaveinOz

thiaga said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been watching this thread for long time. My migration agent has sent me the confirmation that my PR is Granted.
> 
> My timeline:-
> ENS Nomination Lodged on 16th of October 2012
> ENS Nomination Acknowledgement Letter received on 15th of November 2012
> My PR granted on 30/3/2013
> 
> My agent is Fragomen Sydney office and my self based in Perth.
> 
> The application lodged in Paramatta office.
> 
> Good luck everyone else.


Congratulations Thiaga!

Which profession?


----------



## thiaga

Thanks Dave.

I'm an engineer.


----------



## 80daniel

I just spoke to my MA and he said it can take anywhere from 12 weeks to 12 months. DIAC is overloaded with applications. 

I will be 7 months on 4 April.


----------



## DaveinOz

Sent NSW (Paramatta) an email and this is the reply:

_Dear Client,

Thank you for your e-mail and apologies for the delay in responding.

The case has been allocated to a case officer.

The case officer is : XXXX XXXXX

I have copied them into this email, so they may respond to you.

Regards,_

So what does this mean, its in the pile or the CO is working on the application?


----------



## thiaga

DaveinOz said:


> Sent NSW (Paramatta) an email and this is the reply:
> 
> _Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail and apologies for the delay in responding.
> 
> The case has been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> The case officer is : XXXX XXXXX
> 
> I have copied them into this email, so they may respond to you.
> 
> Regards,_
> 
> So what does this mean, its in the pile or the CO is working on the application?


Hi Dave, mine they didn't even inform that my case was allocated with a case officer and also they case officer didn't even contact me. However, my PR is granted.

It shouldn't be too long mate, just wait for the good news.

Cheers


----------



## Pomster

8 months today.

Nomination lodged non-drc on 3 August 2012.

No news.......


----------



## Jimbo84

Hi there,

I emailed them too... will see if they respond the same thing.... it has been more that 7 months for me now...

I think if a CO responds to you - it will be a good sign. If not - you are in the pile.. it is just the guess though..



DaveinOz said:


> Sent NSW (Paramatta) an email and this is the reply:
> 
> _Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail and apologies for the delay in responding.
> 
> The case has been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> The case officer is : XXXX XXXXX
> 
> I have copied them into this email, so they may respond to you.
> 
> Regards,_
> 
> So what does this mean, its in the pile or the CO is working on the application?


----------



## Jimbo84

Response from Immi received just now:

ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES

Pre 1 July 2012 Applications

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below: 
Processing Centre	ENS	RSMS
Parramatta	All Cases Allocated	All Cases Allocated
Melbourne	All Cases Allocated	1 April 2012
Perth	29 June 2012	7 May 2012
Applications declared as "Decision Ready" by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we can not provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.

Post 1 July 2012 Applications

Due to the large volume of applications lodged before 1 July 2012 our current allocation of e-lodged cases is limited.

At the moment our system is not readily identifying applications declared as "Decision Ready" by a registered migration agent. As an interim measure we suggest that you send an email to the relevant processing office mailbox advising that the application is decision ready with the TRN number highlighted in the subject line. Please ensure that the application is decision ready.

Attachments for e-lodged applications

We appreciate that there have been some challenges around e-lodging attachments.
All supporting documentation for e-lodged applications however should be uploaded through the e-lodge system as they will be automatically filed and linked to your case.

Attachments forwarded by other means have been known to go astray causing delays in the finalisation of the application. Please ensure that you are familiar with the advice around attachments on the DIAC website.

NOTE: The only documents that should be mailed/emailed to processing centers are those specifically requested by the case officer.

PROCESSING TIMEFRAMES

Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week. If a decision cannot be made quickly they will write to you and provide their contact details.

Please refrain from making general "status" enquiries to the case officers, especially where your application is within service standards.

There are a range of factors that can impact the processing time of an application, including:
- whether the application was complete at time of lodgement;
- how quickly you respond to requests to provide documentation;
- complications obtaining health clearances;
- if police checks haven't been completed they may take significant time to obtain; and
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application.

The Department's published service standards for the processing of ENS/RSMS applications can be found at: Client Service Charter

While we attempt to finalise all applications as soon as possible, the service standards acknowledge that 25% of cases will be finalised outside of these time frames.


----------



## DaveinOz

So:.................................

"_*PROCESSING TIMEFRAMES

Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week. If a decision cannot be made quickly they will write to you and provide their contact details."*_

Are they suggesting I should hear something by no later than next Wednesday (being the Working Week?) I suppose if I don't I will be on the pile.

Although I do have the name of the CO...........


----------



## Jimbo84

Mate, when I called Immi and they told me that I supposedly have a CO allocated, I did ask that I thought there was a rule that a CO should contact me in 7 days after the allocation, and I heard nothing. The response was (as usually) that if there is too many applications with this particular CO they may not contact me in 7 days.... So basically, there is no rules for Immi officers.. no deadlines... no nothing at this stage..

wish you the best of luck though.. I emailed the Immi today hoping I would have a name of the CO too but nothing yet..

how long did it take them to respond to your email with a name of the CO?



DaveinOz said:


> So:.................................
> 
> "_*PROCESSING TIMEFRAMES
> 
> Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week. If a decision cannot be made quickly they will write to you and provide their contact details."*_
> 
> Are they suggesting I should hear something by no later than next Wednesday (being the Working Week?) I suppose if I don't I will be on the pile.
> 
> Although I do have the name of the CO...........


----------



## siwangs

Jimbo84 said:


> Mate, when I called Immi and they told me that I supposedly have a CO allocated, I did ask that I thought there was a rule that a CO should contact me in 7 days after the allocation, and I heard nothing. The response was (as usually) that if there is too many applications with this particular CO they may not contact me in 7 days.... So basically, there is no rules for Immi officers.. no deadlines... no nothing at this stage..
> 
> wish you the best of luck though.. I emailed the Immi today hoping I would have a name of the CO too but nothing yet..
> 
> how long did it take them to respond to your email with a name of the CO?


 less than 5 business days in my case


----------



## nolive

Application lodged 9th of December 2012
Acknowledgement letterr received December 10th 2012.
As of 03/04/2013 (reaching 4 months): No Case Officer allocated yet

Details below

ENS subclass 186
Decision Ready
Single / no kids
Transition Streamfrom 457, applied with my company (after over 2 years work within the same biz)
Processing center : Sydney / Parramatta.
Job : Advertising specialist

Question: when I check the website, it says "in progress" (been like that for months) does that mean that there is a CO assigned? What do u guys have ?


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> how long did it take them to respond to your email with a name of the CO?


I sent an email on the 21st March and a reply yesterday.

So hopefully being positive its nearer to compilation rather than being on the pile...............................


----------



## Jimbo84

I certainly hope so... I think as long as you have a name it becomes less uncertain...

If I were you I would follow up with this officer directly in a week time... Do not let it go.. It is supposed to be service that we have paid for... they should be held accountable for their actions.



DaveinOz said:


> I sent an email on the 21st March and a reply yesterday.
> 
> So hopefully being positive its nearer to compilation rather than being on the pile...............................


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> I certainly hope so... I think as long as you have a name it becomes less uncertain...
> 
> If I were you I would follow up with this officer directly in a week time... Do not let it go.. It is supposed to be service that we have paid for... they should be held accountable for their actions.


Yeah I do have the name of the CO and I plan to give them a call in a weeks' time if I do not hear anything.

Lets hope it gets sorted quickly, its bl**dy stressful


----------



## 80daniel

DaveinOz said:


> Yeah I do have the name of the CO and I plan to give them a call in a weeks' time if I do not hear anything.
> 
> Lets hope it gets sorted quickly, its bl**dy stressful


Hi Dave,

Was yours DRC or Non-DRC?

When did you lodge? Which office?


----------



## 80daniel

Jimbo84 said:


> I certainly hope so... I think as long as you have a name it becomes less uncertain...
> 
> If I were you I would follow up with this officer directly in a week time... Do not let it go.. It is supposed to be service that we have paid for... they should be held accountable for their actions.


Hi Jimbo,

Does the automatic reply state that they are allocating CO for July August or has it changed to September?


----------



## DaveinOz

80daniel said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Was yours DRC or Non-DRC?
> 
> When did you lodge? Which office?


DRC, with nomination via MA, Paramatta and Sep 2012


----------



## 80daniel

DaveinOz said:


> DRC, with nomination via MA, Paramatta and Sep 2012


Thanks. I lodged in Sept too via MA. I tried calling DIAC but they dont give any information and said they will be liaising with MA.

Did you call or your MA called?


----------



## DaveinOz

I sent an email to the DIAC email address mentioned in the update.

Emailed sent was the following:

*Subject Line email: "TRN No"

Visa ENS 186

Insert all the reference numbers from Acknowledgement Letter plus your name

Passport No: xxxxxxxx

DOB: xxxxxxx

I was enquiring about an update on this application as it was lodged as Decision Ready and Nomination Ready on XX XXXXXX 2012.

Regards*

I got a reply after 7 days, see above posts with the reply. My MA assured me they had sent an email too. However, I have not even heard a pip from them!!!

MA pretty much taken my money and run!!!!


----------



## NIC0803

I am new to this forum but I have been reading everybodies comments for a couple of weeks now trying to get my head around it all.

Husband's company did their paperwork in March 2012
He got sponsorship approval in October 2012
We lodged application on 13 November 2012
We got an acknowledgment letter and bridging visa on 13 December 2012
We have been for our medicals, loaded the police checks and all the other required documents.
On 30th March the progress on the documents went from recommended/required to some of them changing to received.

Our 457 expires on 6 May.

Questions to whoever knows:
Can we get Medicare once our bridging visa comes into effect on 7 May?
Does anybody know if we will still be responsible for school fees as of 7 May as this is killing us having 2 kids at $4500 a year?
How do you know if you have a case officer assigned to you?

Any info would be great. I feel like I am living in limbo and am living day to day just waiting.....


----------



## dumisani

*Application dates*

Anyone from August still waiting? I applied on the 19th of Sept. Nothing heard so far. Really tired.


----------



## Keith_Syd

NIC0803 said:


> I am new to this forum but I have been reading everybodies comments for a couple of weeks now trying to get my head around it all.
> 
> Husband's company did their paperwork in March 2012
> He got sponsorship approval in October 2012
> We lodged application on 13 November 2012
> We got an acknowledgment letter and bridging visa on 13 December 2012
> We have been for our medicals, loaded the police checks and all the other required documents.
> On 30th March the progress on the documents went from recommended/required to some of them changing to received.
> 
> Our 457 expires on 6 May.
> 
> Questions to whoever knows:
> Can we get Medicare once our bridging visa comes into effect on 7 May?
> Does anybody know if we will still be responsible for school fees as of 7 May as this is killing us having 2 kids at $4500 a year?
> How do you know if you have a case officer assigned to you?
> 
> Any info would be great. I feel like I am living in limbo and am living day to day just waiting.....


Medicare: Yes, you should be able to use your ack letter to get the medicare stuff (That's what I did)

School fees : better check with DEC International Students Centre, if you are in nsw, then Phone: +61 2 8289 4777
Fax (School): +61 2 8293 6928
Email: [email protected]


----------



## michellexu00

Hi guys. Finally, after a longlonglong wait, I got my PR granted today.

it is 1 day away from 7 months time.

We submitted the DRC Nom and Visa application on 5 Sept 2012, Direct entry stream

Parramatta office

we got the ACK letter on 30 Oct 2012

and today my MA got a phone call from the case office and said my nom and PR got approval but there is something wrong with the system ATM so they couldn't upload the result.

By the time I logged into the VEVO I can already see my PR is granted.

Last Thursday I called DIAC and get the guy to check my case, I was informed the CO was allocated and I should have my result within 2 wks time.

So please give DIAC a call and let them know that you are out of the standard service time and let them to do something on your case.


----------



## 80daniel

DaveinOz said:


> I sent an email to the DIAC email address mentioned in the update.
> 
> Emailed sent was the following:
> 
> *Subject Line email: "TRN No"
> 
> Visa ENS 186
> 
> Insert all the reference numbers from Acknowledgement Letter plus your name
> 
> Passport No: xxxxxxxx
> 
> DOB: xxxxxxx
> 
> I was enquiring about an update on this application as it was lodged as Decision Ready and Nomination Ready on XX XXXXXX 2012.
> 
> Regards*
> 
> I got a reply after 7 days, see above posts with the reply. My MA assured me they had sent an email too. However, I have not even heard a pip from them!!!
> 
> MA pretty much taken my money and run!!!!


Same my MA told me yesterday that it may take up to 12 months.


----------



## 80daniel

michellexu00 said:


> Hi guys. Finally, after a longlonglong wait, I got my PR granted today.
> 
> it is 1 day away from 7 months time.
> 
> We submitted the DRC Nom and Visa application on 5 Sept 2012, Direct entry stream
> 
> Parramatta office
> 
> we got the ACK letter on 30 Oct 2012
> 
> and today my MA got a phone call from the case office and said my nom and PR got approval but there is something wrong with the system ATM so they couldn't upload the result.
> 
> By the time I logged into the VEVO I can already see my PR is granted.
> 
> Last Thursday I called DIAC and get the guy to check my case, I was informed the CO was allocated and I should have my result within 2 wks time.
> 
> So please give DIAC a call and let them know that you are out of the standard service time and let them to do something on your case.


Hi Michelle

Congrats!! How can you long into VEVO?


----------



## michellexu00

80daniel said:


> Hi Michelle
> 
> Congrats!! How can you long into VEVO?


Hi Daniel,

You need to call the 1300 number to get the password and use your DOB, passport number to log in.


----------



## 80daniel

michellexu00 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> You need to call the 1300 number to get the password and use your DOB, passport number to log in.


Thanks. I tried using my TRN and putting my passport details and it said an error occured as the TRN does not match my current visa. I assume that is because PR is not approved yet.


----------



## michellexu00

80daniel said:


> Thanks. I tried using my TRN and putting my passport details and it said an error occured as the TRN does not match my current visa. I assume that is because PR is not approved yet.


Yes u are correct, it's easier if you am get the password from DIAC.


----------



## Bubblyroops

Hi All,

I am new to this thread. We have lodged a Non DRC, 457 transition on 14th Dec. Is there anyone who has got their PR during these time lines.
Thanks.


----------



## nolive

Bubblyroops said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. We have lodged a Non DRC, 457 transition on 14th Dec. Is there anyone who has got their PR during these time lines.
> Thanks.


Applied around the same time. but DRC. Nothing on my side. 
What is the Immi website shows? "In progress" ?


----------



## Pampkin

Hi all, 
Just have some update regarding processing times: 

Our colleagues applied 10 days after us ( October 29, 2012) and got approval today. 
In the same time other family who applied on August 23rd still didn't get it. The same employer, the same MA, the same profession: engineers. All application logged as DR.


----------



## NIC0803

Bubblyroops said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. We have lodged a Non DRC, 457 transition on 14th Dec. Is there anyone who has got their PR during these time lines.
> Thanks.


Hi
We also lodged a non DRC application on 13 November. We had some of our documents go from required to received on 30th March but I have no idea what this means?

Approaching the 5 month mark and from the sounds of things still a long wait!

Good luck.


----------



## Jimbo84

Thanks... This is a proof that there is really no system there...

Just wondering- we here have thought it all through by profession, dates we applied, and decision ready or not..
but I am left wondering - what if it is by countries? I.e. I am Russian, and usually we are not really welcome in any embassy/country whatsoever...

maybe they separate Commonwealth countries from BRIC countries? or some other way?

guys who applied in August - what countries are you from? are there any ppl from UK?

PS. I m way over 7 months now... really being beyond myself.



Pampkin said:


> Hi all,
> Just have some update regarding processing times:
> 
> Our colleagues applied 10 days after us ( October 29, 2012) and got approval today.
> In the same time other family who applied on August 23rd still didn't get it. The same employer, the same MA, the same profession: engineers. All application logged as DR.


----------



## patient pomm

Hi Pampkin,

We lodged the date as you, what office? We are the Perth Office 187 - 24 weeks tomorrow - 6 months on 19th this month. Arrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ros

Hi,
Lodged online in Melb. Here is timeline. :
(Non DRC) ENS 186 Nomination Transition Stream lodged: Feb 5th
Ack Letter received: Feb 5th
In the process of getting medicals & police checks and will lodge application in the next week.
Cheers, Ros


----------



## DaveinOz

80daniel said:


> Thanks. I tried using my TRN and putting my passport details and it said an error occured as the TRN does not match my current visa. I assume that is because PR is not approved yet.


If you get this message:

_*The following errors have been encountered:
Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.*_

It means PR has not been granted


----------



## Bubblyroops

nolive said:


> Applied around the same time. but DRC. Nothing on my side.
> What is the Immi website shows? "In progress" ?


Hi

Yes! It says "In Progress" as advised by our MA


----------



## 80daniel

DaveinOz said:


> If you get this message:
> 
> _*The following errors have been encountered:
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you.*_
> 
> It means PR has not been granted


Yes I got the same message.


----------



## Bubblyroops

NIC0803 said:


> Hi
> We also lodged a non DRC application on 13 November. We had some of our documents go from required to received on 30th March but I have no idea what this means?
> 
> Approaching the 5 month mark and from the sounds of things still a long wait!
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Nic,
Did the immigration guys request you for the docs or did you upload on your own. Have you applied for 457 transition or direct entry?


----------



## Its_me

*Nom approved today*

Just got the message from MA that the role nomination got approved. Hope to get the final good news soon.


----------



## siwangs

Visa Granted Finally!

Timeline:
1:Lodged the application and nomination nn Sep 9th 2012 at Parramatta office
2: Received Nomination Ack On Oct 19th 2012
3: Received Visa Ack On Nov 9th 2012
4: Requested additional document by CO on Feb 28th 2013, submitted same day
5: Requested another piece of document by Co on March 25th 2013, submitted on March 28th 2013

6: Nomination approved April 5th 2013, PR Granted on same day.

Profession: Business Consultant.

Good Luck Everyone is waiting, you will get yours just a matter of time.


----------



## NIC0803

Bubblyroops said:


> Hi Nic,
> Did the immigration guys request you for the docs or did you upload on your own. Have you applied for 457 transition or direct entry?


We are on 457 transition. We have been granted a bridging visa on 14th December as the 457 expires on 6 May.

We uploaded most of the docs ourselves and then at some stage under next steps a comment came up "Please arrange your medicals", which we did in February. We also applied for police checks etc. So as far as I can see we have uploaded all the documents they asked for and they seem to have "received" them - hopefully this means somebody has opened up our file. Just not sure why the delay now??


----------



## NIC0803

siwangs said:


> Visa Granted Finally!
> 
> Timeline:
> 1:Lodged the application and nomination nn Sep 9th 2012 at Parramatta office
> 2: Received Nomination Ack On Oct 19th 2012
> 3: Received Visa Ack On Nov 9th 2012
> 4: Requested additional document by CO on Feb 28th 2013, submitted same day
> 5: Requested another piece of document by Co on March 25th 2013, submitted on March 28th 2013
> 
> 6: Nomination approved April 5th 2013, PR Granted on same day.
> 
> Profession: Business Consultant.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone is waiting, you will get yours just a matter of time.


Hi

How did you know when you got a Case Officer??


----------



## 80daniel

siwangs said:


> Visa Granted Finally!
> 
> Timeline:
> 1:Lodged the application and nomination nn Sep 9th 2012 at Parramatta office
> 2: Received Nomination Ack On Oct 19th 2012
> 3: Received Visa Ack On Nov 9th 2012
> 4: Requested additional document by CO on Feb 28th 2013, submitted same day
> 5: Requested another piece of document by Co on March 25th 2013, submitted on March 28th 2013
> 
> 6: Nomination approved April 5th 2013, PR Granted on same day.
> 
> Profession: Business Consultant.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone is waiting, you will get yours just a matter of time.


What additional documents were requested? Could you please advise?


----------



## DaveinOz

siwangs said:


> Visa Granted Finally!
> 
> Timeline:
> 1:Lodged the application and nomination nn Sep 9th 2012 at Parramatta office
> 2: Received Nomination Ack On Oct 19th 2012
> 3: Received Visa Ack On Nov 9th 2012
> 4: Requested additional document by CO on Feb 28th 2013, submitted same day
> 5: Requested another piece of document by Co on March 25th 2013, submitted on March 28th 2013
> 
> 6: Nomination approved April 5th 2013, PR Granted on same day.
> 
> Profession: Business Consultant.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone is waiting, you will get yours just a matter of time.


Congratulations!


----------



## siwangs

80daniel said:


> What additional documents were requested? Could you please advise?


the co first asked the 80 forms and
evidence of my salary is in a reasonable range in accordance with my profession.

then the Co asked me to change an unlawful condition of my contract which is about the personal leave.


----------



## siwangs

DaveinOz said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks， you should have yours soon


----------



## siwangs

NIC0803 said:


> Hi
> 
> How did you know when you got a Case Officer??


I kept email the diac like once a week， and they told me in one of the replies


----------



## DaveinOz

siwangs said:


> I kept email the diac like once a week， and they told me in one of the replies


How long after they told you about the CO did you get the news of successful PR?!


----------



## siwangs

DaveinOz said:


> How long after they told you about the CO did you get the news of successful PR?!


I think it depends on your case，in my case I waited like 36 days since the Co requested additional document twice


----------



## Bubblyroops

siwangs said:


> Visa Granted Finally!
> 
> Timeline:
> 1:Lodged the application and nomination nn Sep 9th 2012 at Parramatta office
> 2: Received Nomination Ack On Oct 19th 2012
> 3: Received Visa Ack On Nov 9th 2012
> 4: Requested additional document by CO on Feb 28th 2013, submitted same day
> 5: Requested another piece of document by Co on March 25th 2013, submitted on March 28th 2013
> 
> 6: Nomination approved April 5th 2013, PR Granted on same day.
> 
> Profession: Business Consultant.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone is waiting, you will get yours just a matter of time.


Congratulations Siwangs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wuyq_af

siwangs said:


> I kept email the diac like once a week， and they told me in one of the replies


Congrat! I am still waiting though got a CO on 13 Feb.


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> Congrat! I am still waiting though got a CO on 13 Feb.


Bro，I guess you really need to call DIAC to query about your application status？ DId the CO contact you in any way？


----------



## wuyq_af

siwangs said:


> Bro，I guess you really need to call DIAC to query about your application status？ DId the CO contact you in any way？


I did call them, they let me wait. The status is still being assessed. Finalisation of your application gave me hope of mine being processed soon. My application was lodged on 26/Sept, a little behind you. It still sounds reasonable.


----------



## Pampkin

patient pomm said:


> Hi Pampkin,
> 
> We lodged the date as you, what office? We are the Perth Office 187 - 24 weeks tomorrow - 6 months on 19th this month. Arrrrrrrrr


We lodged in Parramatta office. 186 Visa.


----------



## Pampkin

Jimbo84 said:


> Thanks... This is a proof that there is really no system there...
> 
> Just wondering- we here have thought it all through by profession, dates we applied, and decision ready or not..
> but I am left wondering - what if it is by countries? I.e. I am Russian, and usually we are not really welcome in any embassy/country whatsoever...
> 
> maybe they separate Commonwealth countries from BRIC countries? or some other way?
> 
> guys who applied in August - what countries are you from? are there any ppl from UK?
> 
> PS. I m way over 7 months now... really being beyond myself.


Yes, Jimbo, our colleagues who applied on August 23rd, from UK.


----------



## siwangs

wuyq_af said:


> I did call them, they let me wait. The status is still being assessed. Finalisation of your application gave me hope of mine being processed soon. My application was lodged on 26/Sept, a little behind you. It still sounds reasonable.


True，let us hope you will get yours in no time. Are you in sydney？


----------



## Bubblyroops

NIC0803 said:


> We are on 457 transition. We have been granted a bridging visa on 14th December as the 457 expires on 6 May.
> 
> We uploaded most of the docs ourselves and then at some stage under next steps a comment came up "Please arrange your medicals", which we did in February. We also applied for police checks etc. So as far as I can see we have uploaded all the documents they asked for and they seem to have "received" them - hopefully this means somebody has opened up our file. Just not sure why the delay now??


Hi Nic,
We lodged on 14th Dec and got the Bridging Visa A on the same day with Acknowledgement. We have provided all documents along with police checks and Medicals. Hopefully things should move faster for both of us. Fingers Crossed


----------



## luvpreet2011

29/6/12 lodged nomination nd visa as decision ready nothing back from the immi... did anybody hear any thing about 857 visa


----------



## Pampkin

Jimbo84 said:


> Mate, when I called Immi and they told me that I supposedly have a CO allocated, I did ask that I thought there was a rule that a CO should contact me in 7 days after the allocation, and I heard nothing. The response was (as usually) that if there is too many applications with this particular CO they may not contact me in 7 days.... So basically, there is no rules for Immi officers.. no deadlines... no nothing at this stage..
> 
> wish you the best of luck though.. I emailed the Immi today hoping I would have a name of the CO too but nothing yet..
> 
> how long did it take them to respond to your email with a name of the CO?


Hi Jimbo, 
We sent an e-mail to DIAC with TRN and "Decision Ready" on the subject line on Thursday at 9pm. Today, at 11:26am we received the reply that CO allocated and name of the CO provided. 
Not sure if CO was allocated before we sent the request to update status or he was allocated just today. Let's see how long it will take for him to process our application. Did you receive any reply from DIAC after you sent them similar e-mail with TRN on the subject line?


----------



## Jimbo84

Hi, thanks for this..

I sent an email on Wednesday last week.. heard nothing todate. will wait till it is one week and will follow up again.

In response to the email I sent I only received a standard email that I posted here earlier.. nothing specific to my application at all...



Pampkin said:


> Hi Jimbo,
> We sent an e-mail to DIAC with TRN and "Decision Ready" on the subject line on Thursday at 9pm. Today, at 11:26am we received the reply that CO allocated and name of the CO provided.
> Not sure if CO was allocated before we sent the request to update status or he was allocated just today. Let's see how long it will take for him to process our application. Did you receive any reply from DIAC after you sent them similar e-mail with TRN on the subject line?


----------



## wuyq_af

siwangs said:


> True，let us hope you will get yours in no time. Are you in sydney？


Thanks for your well wish. I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## Dave P

Hi all,

My PR is granted on Friday (April 5, 2013)
Took 6 months from the day of application.
Applied on: Sept 26, 2012

For all of us this waiting time was killing part. I wish all you very best and hope all of you get your PR at the *EARLIEST*! 

Thanks!


----------



## dumisani

Dave P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My PR is granted on Friday (April 5, 2013)
> Took 6 months from the day of application.
> Applied on: Sept 26, 2012
> 
> For all of us this waiting time was killing part. I wish all you very best and hope all of you get your PR at the *EARLIEST*!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Dave P

Congratulations. Questiosn for you:

- Where did you lodge your application
- Were you notified when a case officer was allocated?
- If yes, how long from the allocation to the decision?

I applied on the 19th of September 2012. Still no word. Called on friday and was informed that a case officer was not assigned to my case.


----------



## Bubblyroops

Dave P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My PR is granted on Friday (April 5, 2013)
> Took 6 months from the day of application.
> Applied on: Sept 26, 2012
> 
> For all of us this waiting time was killing part. I wish all you very best and hope all of you get your PR at the *EARLIEST*!
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations Dave P
Happy for you


----------



## Dave P

dumisani said:


> Hi Dave P
> 
> Congratulations. Questiosn for you:
> 
> - Where did you lodge your application
> - Were you notified when a case officer was allocated?
> - If yes, how long from the allocation to the decision?
> 
> I applied on the 19th of September 2012. Still no word. Called on friday and was informed that a case officer was not assigned to my case.


Thanks!

- Paramatta NSW
- Yes
- Case officer asked for few more documents on 28/2/13 and visa & nomination granted on 5/4/13

Hope urs come soon!


----------



## Dave P

Bubblyroops said:


> Congratulations Dave P
> Happy for you


Thanks!


----------



## DaveinOz

Dave P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My PR is granted on Friday (April 5, 2013)
> Took 6 months from the day of application.
> Applied on: Sept 26, 2012
> 
> For all of us this waiting time was killing part. I wish all you very best and hope all of you get your PR at the *EARLIEST*!
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats!

Whats your profession?


----------



## tansleyfamily

Congratulations you bring hope to us all!


----------



## DaveinOz

DaveinOz said:


> Sent NSW (Paramatta) an email and this is the reply:
> 
> _Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail and apologies for the delay in responding.
> 
> The case has been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> The case officer is : XXXX XXXXX
> 
> I have copied them into this email, so they may respond to you.
> 
> Regards,_
> 
> So what does this mean, its in the pile or the CO is working on the application?


OK folks at which point do I ring the DIAC? This acknowledgement came in on the 3rd April.


----------



## 80daniel

I am nearing the 7 months next week. Heard nothing so far


----------



## Pampkin

Hi all, 

Our PR was granted today. Looks like the CO was allocated before we sent an email with TRN and "Decision Ready" on the subject line. We wouldn't know about CO if we wouldn't sent the email. Nobody informed us. 

Really wish to everyone to get it sooner then later. Know very well how worrisome it is to wait. Couldn't slip properly lately. People complained here about school fees, but we paid international student fees for the uni for our son. Just for first semester we paid 17K. Couldn't afford to pay for the second one and our son really wants to study and agreed to spend half of his educational fund for the first semester only. It was our biggest problem. 

Good luck for everyone!!!


----------



## Pampkin

Forgot to post our timelines:

Application files October 19, 2012. 
Acknowledgement letter received November 19, 2012. 
PR granted April 8, 2013. 
Parrammatta office.


----------



## Bubblyroops

Pampkin said:


> Forgot to post our timelines:
> 
> Application files October 19, 2012.
> Acknowledgement letter received November 19, 2012.
> PR granted April 8, 2013.
> Parrammatta office.


Congratulations Pampkin


----------



## Dave P

Pampkin said:


> Forgot to post our timelines:
> 
> Application files October 19, 2012.
> Acknowledgement letter received November 19, 2012.
> PR granted April 8, 2013.
> Parrammatta office.


Congratulations!


----------



## patient pomm

Dave P said:


> Congratulations!


Arrrrrr same day as us Perth Office, so hopefully soon, sleeping with my phone on now for e-mails - sad I know, October lodged seem to be moving now x


----------



## patient pomm

Pampkin said:


> Forgot to post our timelines:
> 
> Application files October 19, 2012.
> Acknowledgement letter received November 19, 2012.
> PR granted April 8, 2013.
> Parrammatta office.


Congratulations Pamkin, big weight lifted I bet - same dates as us - Perth Office so fingers crossed soon - please x x


----------



## DaveinOz

Woo hoo!!!! PR Granted

Application filed 24.09.2012. 
Acknowledgement letter received 08.11.2012
PR granted 08.04.2013. 
Parramatta office.
IT Professional
Timeline 6 months 16 day - phew!


----------



## 80daniel

DaveinOz said:


> Woo hoo!!!! PR Granted
> 
> Application filed 24.09.2012.
> Acknowledgement letter received 08.11.2012
> PR granted 08.04.2013.
> Parramatta office.
> IT Professional
> Timeline 6 months 16 day - phew!


Congrats!! I just spoke to DIAC and they said the processing time for 186 applications is 6-9 months. No case officer appointed for me still. Lodged Decision Ready on 14 Sept.


----------



## Its_me

PR Approved, yahoooooooo................what a wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
  

All the very best for those still waiting, hope you will get it soon as well....


----------



## givemeasign

Congratulations DaveinOz and Pampkin...The wait and weight is over!


----------



## dumisani

*COngrats DaveInOz and Pampkin!*

Good for you! Happy your stuff is sorted now.

Pretty frustrated myself, submitted 19 September 2012, nothing to date. Not even a CO.

Aluta continua!


----------



## Jimbo84

Great news, everyone!

As for me - I called DIAC again. And found out the first name of my case officer (they would not even give me her surname) which is a good progress from last week when they did not even know the name. I was advised not to call them again as everything is up in the hands of the case officer now. In addition, I was advised that the average processing times are from 6 months to 12 months. It appears they can not really even sort out their communication consistency.

The name of the case officer is XXX - did anyone deal with her by any chance?

My application turned 7 months 2 weeks today.


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> Great news, everyone!
> 
> As for me - I called DIAC again. And found out the first name of my case officer (they would not even give me her surname) which is a good progress from last week when they did not even know the name. I was advised not to call them again as everything is up in the hands of the case officer now. In addition, I was advised that the average processing times are from 6 months to 12 months. It appears they can not really even sort out their communication consistency.
> 
> The name of the case officer is [edited out]- did anyone deal with her by any chance?
> 
> My application turned 7 months 2 weeks today.


Nearly there Jimbo at least you have a name, so hopefully it will be resolved shortly. Good luck!


----------



## DaveinOz

dumisani said:


> Good for you! Happy your stuff is sorted now.
> 
> Pretty frustrated myself, submitted 19 September 2012, nothing to date. Not even a CO.
> 
> Aluta continua!


Send them an email. I put a template on a couple of threads back, this may help. Good luck!


----------



## patient pomm

DaveinOz said:


> Woo hoo!!!! PR Granted
> 
> Application filed 24.09.2012.
> Acknowledgement letter received 08.11.2012
> PR granted 08.04.2013.
> Parramatta office.
> IT Professional
> Timeline 6 months 16 day - phew!


Congratulations Dave, you must be so happy, 6 mths on 19th so fingers crossed x


----------



## reyrons

Jimbo84 said:


> Great news, everyone!
> 
> As for me - I called DIAC again. And found out the first name of my case officer (they would not even give me her surname) which is a good progress from last week when they did not even know the name. I was advised not to call them again as everything is up in the hands of the case officer now. In addition, I was advised that the average processing times are from 6 months to 12 months. It appears they can not really even sort out their communication consistency.
> 
> The name of the case officer is [edited out ] - did anyone deal with her by any chance?
> 
> My application turned 7 months 2 weeks today.


We got the same case officer.


----------



## tansleyfamily

DaveinOz said:


> Woo hoo!!!! PR Granted
> 
> Application filed 24.09.2012.
> Acknowledgement letter received 08.11.2012
> PR granted 08.04.2013.
> Parramatta office.
> IT Professional
> Timeline 6 months 16 day - phew!


Congrats Dave - We will miss your posts on this forum, however happy to hear that we may get lucky around the 6 months mark


----------



## Jimbo84

Hi there, thanks for your response.

Do you know when she was allocated to your case?



reyrons said:


> We got the same case officer. Her fullname is XXX.
> 
> I sent her an email about the docs she requested. Waiting for reply.


----------



## Jimbo84

Thanks Dave!
good luck to you too!



DaveinOz said:


> Nearly there Jimbo at least you have a name, so hopefully it will be resolved shortly. Good luck!


----------



## Bubblyroops

Congratulations Its_me, Dave and Pampkin

Hope the rest of us waiting will receive our PR soon


----------



## SBW

Seems to be a few people getting approved late 2012... Congrats

I feel i'm in for a long wait...

Applied: 27 March 2013
Acknowledgement letter received 04 April 2013

Applied DR at Parramatta office.


----------



## dumisani

*Case officer name.*

Hi guys,

I think its not right to put case officer names here. We all have fake names yet we are putting case officers names. The case officer name is not relevant in our wait...its not like you can influence him/her. please do the right thing and remove her name.


----------



## Jimbo84

You are correct! I should have thought about it earlier....

I ve removed the name from my original post but it had many reposts that I can not edit any longer.



dumisani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think its not right to put case officer names here. We all have fake names yet we are putting case officers names. The case officer name is not relevant in our wait...its not like you can influence him/her. please do the right thing and remove her name.


----------



## CollegeGirl

As a mod I can edit your posts, but her full name was posted by someone else who has not requested it be removed. I'd think that more of an issue, as anyone at DIAC googling references to her name would be led here. I mean, not that there's anything we wouldn't want DIAC seeing - they likely monitor this site anyway - but still. I'll check with the more experienced mods as I don't know if there is board policy about this.


----------



## dumisani

CollegeGirl said:


> As a mod I can edit your posts, but her full name was posted by someone else who has not requested it be removed. I'd think that more of an issue, as anyone at DIAC googling references to her name would be led here. I mean, not that there's anything we wouldn't want DIAC seeing - they likely monitor this site anyway - but still. I'll check with the more experienced mods as I don't know if there is board policy about this.


Its more a privacy thing. I certainly would not want my real name in the forum.


----------



## Jimbo84

Well, their names are public - there are publications on the immi.gov.au website with their names and phone numbers.

Nevertheless, I believe it was a fair point.



dumisani said:


> Its more a privacy thing. I certainly would not want my real name in the forum.


----------



## reyrons

CollegeGirl said:


> As a mod I can edit your posts, but her full name was posted by someone else who has not requested it be removed. I'd think that more of an issue, as anyone at DIAC googling references to her name would be led here. I mean, not that there's anything we wouldn't want DIAC seeing - they likely monitor this site anyway - but still. I'll check with the more experienced mods as I don't know if there is board policy about this.


I've already edited my post removing the case officer name. Must be careful next time.


----------



## DaveinOz

tansleyfamily said:


> Congrats Dave - We will miss your posts on this forum, however happy to hear that we may get lucky around the 6 months mark


Thanks!!! I will still check in to congratulate Jimbo and others when they get their PR.


----------



## 80daniel

I used to template to ask for status update. No response yet.



DaveinOz said:


> Thanks!!! I will still check in to congratulate Jimbo and others when they get their PR.


----------



## 80daniel

Anyone from August still waiting?


----------



## 80daniel

DIAC's auto generated response usually said that "We are now allocating case officers for month xx". I don't see that anymore on the auto email. Has this changed?


----------



## DaveinOz

80daniel said:


> I used to template to ask for status update. No response yet.


They are supposed to respond in 5 days. In my case I emailed on 21st March and got a reply on the 3rd April. They will get back to you.


----------



## spiderwoman

Hi all, any Perth PR grants lately? Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## Pomster

Finally we have a Case Officer for the nomination!!!! They've requested an updated contract so they will send that through today.

So pleased to finally have some movement in the right direction. 

Hoping for a positive outcome in the coming weeks and then we start the wait all over again with the application!


----------



## NIC0803

Pomster said:


> Finally we have a Case Officer for the nomination!!!! They've requested an updated contract so they will send that through today.
> 
> So pleased to finally have some movement in the right direction.
> 
> Hoping for a positive outcome in the coming weeks and then we start the wait all over again with the application!


Our nomination took 7 months before getting approved. Now we have been waiting a further 5 months since we lodged our application. Hoping not too much longer....


----------



## 80daniel

When did you lodge?



Pomster said:


> Finally we have a Case Officer for the nomination!!!! They've requested an updated contract so they will send that through today.
> 
> So pleased to finally have some movement in the right direction.
> 
> Hoping for a positive outcome in the coming weeks and then we start the wait all over again with the application!


----------



## 80daniel

Is your application DRC lodged by MA?



NIC0803 said:


> Our nomination took 7 months before getting approved. Now we have been waiting a further 5 months since we lodged our application. Hoping not too much longer....


----------



## NIC0803

80daniel said:


> Is your application DRC lodged by MA?


We have applied ourselves - can't afford an agent. So not able to lodge as decision ready but as far as I can see we have attached all documents, done medicals etc


----------



## Pomster

80daniel said:


> When did you lodge?


3rd Aug.

Waiting on nomination approval before lodging the application, we know it will take much longer this way but the company had their original 457 nomination refused so we didn't want to risk losing $3k.


----------



## mireakel

PR granted just today.. nomination has been approved 8:40am this morning and an hour after visa has been approved too.

timeline

nomination lodged: 9 Aug 2012
visa application lodged: 3 Sept 2012
nomination and visa approval: 11 April 2013

Non DRC. Parramatta. Analyst Programmer.


----------



## Jimbo84

ENS 186 application (Decision ready) lodged 27 August 2012
Nomination approved 9 April 2013
Requested documents that had been already sent to immigration....

still waiting.. seriously am beyond any tolerance levels at this stage....


----------



## sudu

*Please advice*

I am in 457 since 2010....after 2 years company applied for ENS 186 and got approved. After that I applied for ENS 186. And I got bridging VISA with work right and it says that it is under process. Its been 2+ months I have applied.

Now few days back my company has been taken over by another company. My question is ....Is my 457 still valid? What do I need to do? What will happen to my PR application?

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> ENS 186 application (Decision ready) lodged 27 August 2012
> Nomination approved 9 April 2013
> Requested documents that had been already sent to immigration....
> 
> still waiting.. seriously am beyond any tolerance levels at this stage....


Keep the faith Jimbo cannot be much longer surely


----------



## wuyq_af

mireakel said:


> PR granted just today.. nomination has been approved 8:40am this morning and an hour after visa has been approved too.
> 
> timeline
> 
> nomination lodged: 9 Aug 2012
> visa application lodged: 3 Sept 2012
> nomination and visa approval: 11 April 2013
> 
> Non DRC. Parramatta. Analyst Programmer.


Congratulations.

Curios that how you knew the exact approval time?


----------



## mireakel

wuyq_af said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Curios that how you knew the exact approval time?


From the email. 
Our HR forwarded me the email which contains the nomination approval which has the time stamp on it.


----------



## luvpreet2011

hi I lodged mine 857 on 29 june 12 in Parramatta nothing hear from diac yet just receive a letter from my agent that ur file has been forwarded to Melbourne office... I don't know what's going on I m very stressed now


----------



## dogorman65

Unfortunately I will be hitting my 7 month anniversary tomorrow. According to my MA we might have a CO but I have heard nothing from them yet.

I lost faith in finding some rhyme or reason to this about two months ago. However thank you all for venting your frustration on a day to day basis, as it does make me feel a little better, and provides constant entertainment as I tuck into my breakfast sandwich and large cappuccino every morning. I think I know a lot of you better than I know my co-workers, so I wish you all the best.

My timeline:

*Application and Nomination Submitted: *13 September 2012
*Both Acknowledged:* 21st November
*Nothing since*

"All good things come to those who wait--and don't die in the meantime."

_Mark Twain_


----------



## dumisani

dogorman65 said:


> Unfortunately I will be hitting my 7 month anniversary tomorrow. According to my MA we might have a CO but I have heard nothing from them yet.
> 
> I lost faith in finding some rhyme or reason to this about two months ago. However thank you all for venting your frustration on a day to day basis, as it does make me feel a little better, and provides constant entertainment as I tuck into my breakfast sandwich and large cappuccino every morning. I think I know a lot of you better than I know my co-workers, so I wish you all the best.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Application and Nomination Submitted: *13 September 2012
> *Both Acknowledged:* 21st November
> *Nothing since*
> 
> "All good things come to those who wait--and don't die in the meantime."
> 
> _Mark Twain_


Hi Dogorman,

Have you called the DIAC to find out if you have had a case officer assigned? I just found out that I have one assigned....but unfortunately he/she has asked for additional documentation. They have asked that I fill out form 80 and have an australian police check done on my wife...we all know how those police checks take long to get....so ill be with you here for a while.

I was just think earlier today....i joined the forum when it had about 30 pages.....now, we are almost on 100! Well, we can only wait my friend. Do not lose heart.

Regards,

D


----------



## dogorman65

dumisani said:


> Hi Dogorman,
> 
> Have you called the DIAC to find out if you have had a case officer assigned? I just found out that I have one assigned....but unfortunately he/she has asked for additional documentation. They have asked that I fill out form 80 and have an australian police check done on my wife...we all know how those police checks take long to get....so ill be with you here for a while.
> 
> I was just think earlier today....i joined the forum when it had about 30 pages.....now, we are almost on 100! Well, we can only wait my friend. Do not lose heart.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> D


Yes mate,

I believe I do have a CO, and my MA has left a message with them. Have no idea at what point they are at with it though. I guess I am glad that it is now someones responsibility and not just lying in a pile somewhere.

Wish you all the best too


----------



## jopar

sudu said:


> I am in 457 since 2010....after 2 years company applied for ENS 186 and got approved. After that I applied for ENS 186. And I got bridging VISA with work right and it says that it is under process. Its been 2+ months I have applied.
> 
> Now few days back my company has been taken over by another company. My question is ....Is my 457 still valid? What do I need to do? What will happen to my PR


----------



## 80daniel

Good News!! The nomination got approved today!


----------



## reyrons

PR visa granted today ens 186 non drc temporary residence transition.

Here is my timeline:

Employer nomination lodged: 22 Aug
Visa application lodged: 26 Aug
Employer nom approved: Sep
Visa Acknowledged: 24 Oct
PR granted: 13 Apr 

CO sent me a request (Form 80) on 16 Mar by post to my address in Philippines and not thru email or my residential address here in Aus. I've got the info only last Sat, 7 Apr when they replied to my email.


----------



## dumisani

*Congrats*

Congrats! Question, so did you submit form 80? how long after you submitted before they granted your PR?



reyrons said:


> PR visa granted today ens 186 non drc temporary residence transition.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Employer nomination lodged: 22 Aug
> Visa application lodged: 26 Aug
> Employer nom approved: Sep
> Visa Acknowledged: 24 Oct
> PR granted: 13 Apr
> 
> CO sent me a request (Form 80) on 16 Mar by post to my address in Philippines and not thru email or my residential address here in Aus. I've got the info only last Sat, 7 Apr when they replied to my email.


----------



## reyrons

dumisani said:


> Congrats! Question, so did you submit form 80? how long after you submitted before they granted your PR?


Yes, I emailed the filled out form 80 to my CO last Monday and was granted the PR today. Took about a week.


----------



## reyrons

reyrons said:


> Yes, I emailed the filled out form 80 to my CO last Monday and was granted the PR today. Took about a week.


It would be better to include this form 80 to your attachment in your online application prior to allocation of CO.


----------



## jopar

DaveinOz said:


> Congratulations Thiaga!
> 
> Which profession?


Which office approved your PR?Is it in Perth?


----------



## mcnz

*ENS 186 - nominations timeframes*

Hi,

Does anyone know what are the current (actual) timeframes for getting the employer nominations approved?

I am on SCV visa and want to get the PR


----------



## Pomster

Today is a good Monday!

Nomination approved!!!

Applied, non drc on 3 Aug to Parramatta.

Submitting the app today!


----------



## spiderwoman

Pomster said:


> Today is a good Monday!
> 
> Nomination approved!!!
> 
> Applied, non drc on 3 Aug to Parramatta.
> 
> Submitting the app today!


Congratulations! Good luck with the next stage.

We got a case officer for the nomination on Friday, Perth office, submitted 23 Oct 2012. Hoping for speedy results this week.


----------



## DaveinOz

jopar said:


> Which office approved your PR?Is it in Perth?


Paramatta, NSW


----------



## 80daniel

I got the Nomination approved on Friday. How long does it take to hear about the visa?


----------



## Bokich

80daniel said:


> I got the Nomination approved on Friday. How long does it take to hear about the visa?


I got my visa granted 45 minutes after (or so) my nomination has been approved


----------



## Bubblyroops

Congratulations Bokich

How long did you wait. Can you please give us your timeline?


----------



## Bokich

Bubblyroops said:


> Congratulations Bokich
> 
> How long did you wait. Can you please give us your timeline?


Thanks mate,

Sure,

Lodged both DRC nomination and application on 3rd of September 2012. Got ack letters for both in October.. Heard nothing until my visa grant. A week before I got my confirmation, MA called DIAC and was informed that CO is not yet assigned. After weekend and 4 working days both were granted - on 21 of March, so about 6.5 months..

Good Luck guys! I really hope you will get yours approved very soon.


----------



## Jimbo84

My timeline (finally!!)

Decision ready application lodged on 27 Aug 2012.
Acknowledgement received on 28 August 2012.

On 9 April 2013, the nomination was approved.

On 9 April 2013, CO requested a copy of the passport that we had submitted to them 3 weeks before then. The requested copy was provided on the same day (9 April 2013).

On 12 April 2013, CO requested a certified copy of the passport to be provided.

The requested document was provided to the migration agent on 15 April 2013, at 11-13 am.
The acknowledgement of receipt by the MA was received on 15 April 2013, at 11-46am.
The Visa grant email was received from the MA on 15 April 2013 at 11-58 am.

But guess what? the visa approval was dated 13 April 2013...

All and all - it took me 7 months and 2 and a half weeks to get the visa. After having filed a decision ready application, 457 transition streem, ENS, with a MA - almost 8 months!

Major advice I can give:
if you are a decision ready ENS applicant and your application is over 6.5months - start calling and emailing DIAC once a week. At least this is what I ve done after I was past 7 months, and this is when the things started moving. May not be a receipe for all, but I believed it helped my case.

A BIG relief now... and going to have a drink..

Good luck to those waiting! Also - thanks all for you support through this thread... much appreciated.. 

Truelly - good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Bokich

Поздравляю!


----------



## 80daniel

I had my nomination approved Friday. However, I got an email today that no CO appointed to the visa application. Is it usually the same CO? Or different?



Jimbo84 said:


> My timeline (finally!!)
> 
> Decision ready application lodged on 27 Aug 2012.
> Acknowledgement received on 28 August 2012.
> 
> On 9 April 2013, the nomination was approved.
> 
> On 9 April 2013, CO requested a copy of the passport that we had submitted to them 3 weeks before then. The requested copy was provided on the same day (9 April 2013).
> 
> On 12 April 2013, CO requested a certified copy of the passport to be provided.
> 
> The requested document was provided to the migration agent on 15 April 2013, at 11-13 am.
> The acknowledgement of receipt by the MA was received on 15 April 2013, at 11-46am.
> The Visa grant email was received from the MA on 15 April 2013 at 11-58 am.
> 
> But guess what? the visa approval was dated 13 April 2013...
> 
> All and all - it took me 7 months and 2 and a half weeks to get the visa. After having filed a decision ready application, 457 transition streem, ENS, with a MA - almost 8 months!
> 
> Major advice I can give:
> if you are a decision ready ENS applicant and your application is over 6.5months - start calling and emailing DIAC once a week. At least this is what I ve done after I was past 7 months, and this is when the things started moving. May not be a receipe for all, but I believed it helped my case.
> 
> A BIG relief now... and going to have a drink..
> 
> Good luck to those waiting! Also - thanks all for you support through this thread... much appreciated..
> 
> Truelly - good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Bubblyroops

Jimbo84 said:


> My timeline (finally!!)
> 
> Decision ready application lodged on 27 Aug 2012.
> Acknowledgement received on 28 August 2012.
> 
> On 9 April 2013, the nomination was approved.
> 
> On 9 April 2013, CO requested a copy of the passport that we had submitted to them 3 weeks before then. The requested copy was provided on the same day (9 April 2013).
> 
> On 12 April 2013, CO requested a certified copy of the passport to be provided.
> 
> The requested document was provided to the migration agent on 15 April 2013, at 11-13 am.
> The acknowledgement of receipt by the MA was received on 15 April 2013, at 11-46am.
> The Visa grant email was received from the MA on 15 April 2013 at 11-58 am.
> 
> But guess what? the visa approval was dated 13 April 2013...
> 
> All and all - it took me 7 months and 2 and a half weeks to get the visa. After having filed a decision ready application, 457 transition streem, ENS, with a MA - almost 8 months!
> 
> Major advice I can give:
> if you are a decision ready ENS applicant and your application is over 6.5months - start calling and emailing DIAC once a week. At least this is what I ve done after I was past 7 months, and this is when the things started moving. May not be a receipe for all, but I believed it helped my case.
> 
> A BIG relief now... and going to have a drink..
> 
> Good luck to those waiting! Also - thanks all for you support through this thread... much appreciated..
> 
> Truelly - good things come to those who wait!


Congratulations to you Jimbo!!!!!!!!!!
At last!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your drink and let go of all the stress


----------



## vicki2012

Hi all,

It looks like processing time changed or is it just for me? Will be 5 months next week for both nomination & application.

"The application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. 
You will be contacted once your application has been allocated to a case officer.
The processing standard for ENS/RSMS applications is 6 to 8 months.
Parramatta Centre of Excellence"


----------



## 80daniel

The processing time can vary from 6 to 12 months.



vicki2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It looks like processing time changed or is it just for me? Will be 5 months next week for both nomination & application.
> 
> "The application has not yet been allocated to a case officer.
> You will be contacted once your application has been allocated to a case officer.
> The processing standard for ENS/RSMS applications is 6 to 8 months.
> Parramatta Centre of Excellence"


----------



## vicki2012

80daniel said:


> The processing time can vary from 6 to 12 months.


OMG 80daniel,
I already feel so down with the time frame extending to 8 months, you've made me feel worse.

This 186 is my second application, I submitted this application as they said processing time is 6 months and I have not heard anything from my 885 after 2 years. Now I get frustrated twice compared to 5 months ago


----------



## 80daniel

You will be fine. just need to wait for a few more weeks. there is nothing you can do anyways. I am 7.5 months already.

QUOTE=vicki2012;88753]OMG 80daniel,
I already feel so down with the time frame extending to 8 months, you've made me feel worse.

This 186 is my second application, I submitted this application as they said processing time is 6 months and I have not heard anything from my 885 after 2 years. Now I get frustrated twice compared to 5 months ago[/QUOTE]


----------



## nolive

Hi guys,
Looks like there has been a few approved PR in the last 2 weeks... That is great.

I have reviewed my application and found out there is an "error" as it shall read 
- position. Start date June 2010
NOT
- position start date June 2012 !!!

I getting really stressed about this as I am still to hear about a CO and nomination. 
Does anyone know I can update the application or do anything about it ?

Thanks


----------



## givemeasign

Bokich said:


> Поздравляю!


Congrats bokich & jimbo84!!


----------



## glenboy

Hi All,

I have been reading this forum constantly for the last few months to better understand where my visa is in the order with the imm dept and it has been very useful.

My time line is as follows;

Visa App and Nom lodged 22 Nov 2012 DRC via MA
Ack recieved same date
Nom approved 20 Mar 2012

Heard nothing since then. Does anyone know if the same case officer deals with both applications? 

Tried asking my MA who was completely unhelpful and just kept saying to be patient! Asked her to email DIAC on 29 Mar to follow up and she did but with no response from dept. When I asked her to call them follow up with another email she quoted the same old response of the DIAC has instructed all MA's not to contact them unless urgent and i' left scratching my head as to what these people do for the huge fee's they demand!

any insights would be more than welcome


----------



## NIC0803

As far as our application is going it seems to be different case officers. We had the nomination application in March 2012 approved in October 2012 and then our application on 13 November 2012. When I emailed DIAC 2 weeks ago they said that we didn't have a case officer yet and that they were allocating the July/August cases. The reason we did them separately was thinking that once we got a case officer our paperwork would remain with them and this way we didn't lose any money if the nomination was a problem. (Our first 457 was rejected on a wording technicality and we had to resubmit and repay). Instead we have lost at least 7 months in the process - how frustrating.....



glenboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Heard nothing since then. Does anyone know if the same case officer deals with both applications?


----------



## dogorman65

This was on another similar forum this morning.



> Just to blow people's mind, I just got my confirmation of Visa approval, I applied on the 30th of January 2013 and was approved dated 15th of April! Submitted DRC through a migration agent (shout out to Andre at myaustralianvisa) with more points than the west coast mainline, but still nice to get it so quick!!!


Oh what a wonderful world.

My timeline:
*Application and Nomination Submitted:* 13 September 2012
*Both Acknowledged: *21st November
*Nothing since*


----------



## DaveinOz

Jimbo84 said:


> My timeline (finally!!)
> 
> Decision ready application lodged on 27 Aug 2012.
> Acknowledgement received on 28 August 2012.
> 
> On 9 April 2013, the nomination was approved.
> 
> On 9 April 2013, CO requested a copy of the passport that we had submitted to them 3 weeks before then. The requested copy was provided on the same day (9 April 2013).
> 
> On 12 April 2013, CO requested a certified copy of the passport to be provided.
> 
> The requested document was provided to the migration agent on 15 April 2013, at 11-13 am.
> The acknowledgement of receipt by the MA was received on 15 April 2013, at 11-46am.
> The Visa grant email was received from the MA on 15 April 2013 at 11-58 am.
> 
> But guess what? the visa approval was dated 13 April 2013...
> 
> All and all - it took me 7 months and 2 and a half weeks to get the visa. After having filed a decision ready application, 457 transition streem, ENS, with a MA - almost 8 months!
> 
> Major advice I can give:
> if you are a decision ready ENS applicant and your application is over 6.5months - start calling and emailing DIAC once a week. At least this is what I ve done after I was past 7 months, and this is when the things started moving. May not be a receipe for all, but I believed it helped my case.
> 
> A BIG relief now... and going to have a drink..
> 
> Good luck to those waiting! Also - thanks all for you support through this thread... much appreciated..
> 
> Truelly - good things come to those who wait!


Congratulations Jimbo, very happy for you. If your anything like me you'll have a very sore head from all the celebrations! 

OK folks I am off, good luck to everyone else waiting, it will happen although at times it feels like it won't. Stay positive and eventually things will fall into place.

Maybe we will all meet again on the applying for Citizenship thread!!!


----------



## alpha007

Based on other users recommendation, I send an email to NSW-DIAC on 8th April to find the status of my application, got the reply today that Case Officer has been allocated to my application.

Below is my timeline
Nomination & Application filed (DRC) 31.10.2012. 
Acknowledgement letter received 07.12.2012
Case Officer Allocated 16.04.2013


Fingers crossed, hope to hear good news soon....

Any idea how long it will take to get the final approval?


----------



## Pampkin

Поздравляю Jimbo! Мы тоже когда-то жили в России, но уехали оттуда давным-давно в Канаду. А теперь вот сюда перебрались.


----------



## kttykat

Pampkin said:


> Поздравляю Jimbo! Мы тоже когда-то жили в России, но уехали оттуда давным-давно в Канаду. А теперь вот сюда перебрались.


Please keep your posts in English. It is one of the rules of the forum.

Kttykat


----------



## 80daniel

It is usually the same case officer if you lodged both around the same time. If you already had a nomination approval you may have the same person but it is highly likely that you will have another CO.



NIC0803 said:


> As far as our application is going it seems to be different case officers. We had the nomination application in March 2012 approved in October 2012 and then our application on 13 November 2012. When I emailed DIAC 2 weeks ago they said that we didn't have a case officer yet and that they were allocating the July/August cases. The reason we did them separately was thinking that once we got a case officer our paperwork would remain with them and this way we didn't lose any money if the nomination was a problem. (Our first 457 was rejected on a wording technicality and we had to resubmit and repay). Instead we have lost at least 7 months in the process - how frustrating.....
> 
> 
> 
> glenboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Heard nothing since then. Does anyone know if the same case officer deals with both applications?
Click to expand...


----------



## wuyq_af

I got my visa finally on 12 April . Timeline is nom and visa was submit to Parramatta office on 29 sep 2012 as DR. ICT profession. Good luck to all waiting!


----------



## Pomster

Has anyone submitted an online application recently? I'm having trouble with the online system....

I log in to my saved app, click next but after one or 2 pages the next screen is blank! This is ridiculously frustrating and has been happening for 3 days now! we moved house yesterday so I didn't have time to sit on hold to DIAC.... On hold now.....20mins and counting.....


----------



## alpha007

Good News!!!

I got my PR approved today. Below is my timeline
Nomination & Application filed (DRC) 31.10.2012. 
Acknowledgement letter received 07.12.2012
Case Officer Allocated 16.04.2013
PR Approved 17.04.2013

Good Luck to everyone waiting, thanks to this forum for keeping the hopes of all us alive.


----------



## glenboy

80daniel said:


> It is usually the same case officer if you lodged both around the same time. If you already had a nomination approval you may have the same person but it is highly likely that you will have another CO.
> 
> 
> 
> NIC0803 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as our application is going it seems to be different case officers. We had the nomination application in March 2012 approved in October 2012 and then our application on 13 November 2012. When I emailed DIAC 2 weeks ago they said that we didn't have a case officer yet and that they were allocating the July/August cases. The reason we did them separately was thinking that once we got a case officer our paperwork would remain with them and this way we didn't lose any money if the nomination was a problem. (Our first 457 was rejected on a wording technicality and we had to resubmit and repay). Instead we have lost at least 7 months in the process - how frustrating.....
> 
> 
> 
> i just hope there is no problem with the application or my biggest w orry is that it has been over looked or the case officer has gone on leave and nobody has picked up on this loose end
Click to expand...


----------



## 80daniel

I got my PR today finally. 

Lodged 4 Sept DRC parramatta

Good luck everyone!


----------



## patient pomm

80daniel said:


> I got my PR today finally.
> 
> Lodged 4 Sept DRC parramatta
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations - 6 months on Friday 19th April - Perth Office arrrrrrr


----------



## longdog

Hi all,

I've been watching this thread for a long time. My timeline is

Nomination lodged: Dec 20 2012
Application lodged: Feb 4 2013 (Acknowledgement the same day)
186 Direct-entry Non-DRC through Parramatta office

No news and no CO allocated yet. Anyone around this time got news?


----------



## Keith_Syd

longdog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been watching this thread for a long time. My timeline is
> 
> Nomination lodged: Dec 20 2012
> Application lodged: Feb 4 2013 (Acknowledgement the same day)
> 186 Direct-entry Non-DRC through Parramatta office
> 
> No news and no CO allocated yet. Anyone around this time got news?


Hi,
Mine its same as your nomination but application lodge Dec 30th.. no news yet.


----------



## longdog

Hi Keith,

Some of my documents changed the status to "Received" in a few days after my application. Does it mean anything?



Keith_Syd said:


> Hi,
> Mine its same as your nomination but application lodge Dec 30th.. no news yet.


----------



## Keith_Syd

longdog said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Some of my documents changed the status to "Received" in a few days after my application. Does it mean anything?


It's similar in my case as well, I have noticed even-though the attachments are there it says "Required" but some of those showing as "Received" looks like its a system flow or something like that.

Did you noticed anything similar?

cheers
Keith_syd


----------



## givemeasign

Keith_Syd said:


> Hi,
> Mine its same as your nomination but application lodge Dec 30th.. no news yet.


roughly the same as Longdog. No news as yet. MA hasnt said anything ever since ack letter.


----------



## Jfb

My Ielts test is more than 3 years old, in November 2012 they had some amendment to the english requirements, does anybody know what was changed?

I did the Ielts test back when I applied for the 457, do I have to go and complete a new one? I applied in Sep 2012 and hope the changes do not affect me, think back in Sep 2012 the ielts test wasn't that important for the TRT stream.

Has anybody had a problem with the language requirements?


----------



## longdog

Yes that is similar to my case. So it seems that changing to "received" does not mean anything...



Keith_Syd said:


> It's similar in my case as well, I have noticed even-though the attachments are there it says "Required" but some of those showing as "Received" looks like its a system flow or something like that.
> 
> Did you noticed anything similar?
> 
> cheers
> Keith_syd


----------



## 80daniel

I had different case officers



glenboy said:


> 80daniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is usually the same case officer if you lodged both around the same time. If you already had a nomination approval you may have the same person but it is highly likely that you will have another CO.
> 
> i just hope there is no problem with the application or my biggest w orry is that it has been over looked or the case officer has gone on leave and nobody has picked up on this loose end
Click to expand...


----------



## sudu

PR visa granted today ens 186 non drc temporary residence transition.

Here is my timeline:

Employer nomination lodged: Jul 2012
Employer nom approved: Dec 2012
Visa application lodged: Jan 2013
Visa Acknowledged: Same day
PR granted: 16 Apr 2013

Best of luck to all others waiting.


----------



## Pomster

Finally submitted the application!

App submitted 20.4.13 non drc.
Ack received 20.4.13

Feel relieved that it's in and the next stop (fingers crossed!) is PR!


----------



## icenera

Pomster said:


> Finally submitted the application!
> 
> App submitted 20.4.13 non drc.
> Ack received 20.4.13
> 
> Feel relieved that it's in and the next stop (fingers crossed!) is PR!


Good luck, for you is just matter of time, don't worry!

I didn't get the nomination approved yet (since 8/11/2013) but as soon I'll receive the police check I'll apply, and hope!


----------



## Bubblyroops

Congratulations Sudu


----------



## glenboy

Reached the 5 month mark yesterday and sent Diac an email regarding updates on my case. Recieved email today to say case officer has been allocated so hopefully the wait is almost over


----------



## patient pomm

glenboy said:


> Reached the 5 month mark yesterday and sent Diac an email regarding updates on my case. Recieved email today to say case officer has been allocated so hopefully the wait is almost over


Just over 6mths, so e-mailed yesterday, they did get back, but NO case officer so in cyber space still !!!!!


----------



## Bubblyroops

glenboy said:


> Reached the 5 month mark yesterday and sent Diac an email regarding updates on my case. Recieved email today to say case officer has been allocated so hopefully the wait is almost over


Hi Glenboy
Congrats on case officer being allocated.
Can you please give us your timeline


----------



## vicki2012

glenboy said:


> Reached the 5 month mark yesterday and sent Diac an email regarding updates on my case. Recieved email today to say case officer has been allocated so hopefully the wait is almost over


Congrats Glenboy! I also reached 5 months this week. Hopefully I can be as lucky as you.

By the way, have you checked your online application since then? 
Or if anyone in this forum can advise me this.

Until a few days ago, my online application was still shown as "In progress" with all attached documents and date.
However, this morning when I logged in my application and check, my online application status was changed to "Status:Application received" which is even before "In progress" step and all my submitted documents were gone. Everything is blank. I tried to attach a document online, but it shows blank again.

I have sent an email to DIAC but it may take a few days for them to reply. Wondering if there is any problem with their website or something wrong with my application (same thing for both nomination and application).

Would anyone please check yours and let me know? I'm so worried .

Thanks.


----------



## dogorman65

PR granted guys.

Sorry for the late reply but it was actually granted last Friday - 1 week over 7 months.

*Application and Nomination Submitted: *13 Sept
*Both Received:* 21st Nov
*No correspondence after that until: *19 April - Visa Granted

I was *DRC*, through *Paramatta* and my job is in *I.T.*

Thanks a million guys for all your help!


----------



## NIC0803

Just over 5 months and just got an email back from DIAC to say no case officer assigned as yet.... 
And the wait continues!


----------



## Jfb

Hi All, below is the new Automated response from DIAC

ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES

We will no longer be publishing allocation dates by processing centre as we are using a number of strategies to manage the caseload more efficiently. Generally we are managing allocations via the following: 
Priority 1: Decision Ready, complete applications in ANSCO 1 & 2 occupations (by date of lodgement)
Priority 2: All other Decision Ready applications (by date of lodgement)
Priority 3: ANSCO occupations 1 & 2 requiring further documentation (by date of lodgement)
Priority 4: All other applications by date of lodgement

Agents should ensure that applications are as complete as possible at the time of lodgement. Case Officers may contact them with another opportunity to provide information if the case officer considers they require further information in order to make a decision. Contact by the case officer is by no means automatic or required under legislation.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.


----------



## NIC0803

Quick question - can only a MA lodge a Decision Ready application?


----------



## muckiann

PR granted

Application and Nomination Submitted: 31 Oct
ACK Received: 11 Dec
No correspondence after that until: 23 April - Visa Granted

DR App, through Melbourne but Visa granted through Paramatta (!?) and my job is in I.T.
Direct entry stream.

total time 5 months 3 weeks

I did email DIAC and asked them to check that the application was flagged as a DR as it went in during the 'outage window' when apps where not flagged as such. not sure if that helped.


----------



## glenboy

I dont have a password to check online. Couldnt be bothered asking MA as shes useless and I just get angry everytime I talk to her. I asked her to email dept and she said she got no reply whatso ever, but I got a reply same day. Blood boils when I think of the money I paid. Dont tink anything changes online anyway until your PR is granted.


----------



## patient pomm

glenboy said:


> I dont have a password to check online. Couldnt be bothered asking MA as shes useless and I just get angry everytime I talk to her. I asked her to email dept and she said she got no reply whatso ever, but I got a reply same day. Blood boils when I think of the money I paid. Dont tink anything changes online anyway until your PR is granted.


We are the same, no password, people lodged after us getting them ??? 19th October, Decision Ready, low risk country, it confirms NO system luck of the draw


----------



## whitesun

*VISA granted*

Hi Guys,

We are a family- and just got our PR recently. Every day I have checked this website to give me hope- so I will post my dates to encourage all of you waiting :

Nomination lodged 10 October 2012
Application lodged 1 December 2012
Ack letter 1 December 2012
Nomination approved 10 April 2013
Visa granted 17 April 2013

Non DRC Parramatta Center. Profession : academics.

Best Wishes and hope you are all approved soon!


----------



## waitisover

Hi Guys,

PR granted today. I thank everyone who posted on this thread it was quite encouraging and good.

Application lodged 15 November 2012
Ack letter 7 December 2012
Visa granted 26 April 2013

Best Wishes and hope you are all approved soon!


----------



## patient pomm

patient pomm said:


> We are the same, no password, people lodged after us getting them ??? 19th October, Decision Ready, low risk country, it confirms NO system luck of the draw


Yesterday
Got Nomination Approved
C-O
Requested to go for Medicals and re-do police check 
Time line so far RCB 21st June
TRA passed 10th OCT 12
APPLICATION LODGED 19th OCT 12 
So hopefully not long now


----------



## longdog

patient pomm said:


> Yesterday
> Got Nomination Approved
> C-O
> Requested to go for Medicals and re-do police check
> Time line so far RCB 21st June
> TRA passed 10th OCT 12
> APPLICATION LODGED 19th OCT 12
> So hopefully not long now


Congrats!! May I ask why CO ask you to re-do the police check?


----------



## patient pomm

longdog said:


> Congrats!! May I ask why CO ask you to re-do the police check?


Due to expire 25th May


----------



## longdog

patient pomm said:


> Due to expire 25th May


you mean your police check was done on 25th May 2012, or it certifies the period up to 25th May 2012?

I'm asking because I lived in China for a while (up to 2008), so my police check for China was done in 2011 to certify that I don't have any criminal records up to 2008. I travelled to China only briefly after that (less than 3 months). Not sure if this police check is still valid or not!!


----------



## patient pomm

longdog said:


> you mean your police check was done on 25th May 2012, or it certifies the period up to 25th May 2012?
> 
> I'm asking because I lived in China for a while (up to 2008), so my police check for China was done in 2011 to certify that I don't have any criminal records up to 2008. I travelled to China only briefly after that (less than 3 months). Not sure if this police check is still valid or not!!


Was done 25th May 12 so will expire 25 May 13 and we may arrive after that date


----------



## M_S_B

*PR granted*

Hi all,

Just wanted to give you some positive news.I have frequented this site in recent months,but never posted before. I know what you are all going through in some way.Anyway I was granted PR on Friday 26th April 2013.Here is my timeline.Should give hope to even you 2013 applicants.

ENS DRC186 VISA 457 Temp Transition Scheme ( with employer 2.5 years)
Nom & App submitted on 15-01-2013 Paramatta through MA
ACK 25-01-2013
No news on anything as far as CO or change in status !
PR granted 25-04-2013 (3 months 10 days)

Really do wish everyone the best of luck-It really is a lotttery im afraid,I have colleagues that have applied in 2012 and nothing back-same agent-same DIAC office- same visa stream.its bizarre


----------



## ssarah

*parammata ENS 186 Temporary Residence*



ssarah said:


> DRC parammata ENS 186 Temporary Residence
> Timeline:
> 29/12/2012 - DRC PR application/nomination lodged
> .... No news at all


Hi guys,

DRC parammata ENS 186 Temporary Residence 
Timeline:
29/12/2012 - DRC PR application/nomination lodged
20/03/2013 - ACK letter received
27/04/2013 - Nomi approved..

Almost done.. hopefully..


----------



## spiderwoman

Congrats on Nom approval, gives us some hope as we've had case officer for 3 weeks now on nomination also perth. Good luck with next stage, keep us posted please.



patient pomm said:


> Yesterday
> Got Nomination Approved
> C-O
> Requested to go for Medicals and re-do police check
> Time line so far RCB 21st June
> TRA passed 10th OCT 12
> APPLICATION LODGED 19th OCT 12
> So hopefully not long now


----------



## tlps

We had a situation where the wedding certificate (civil) had our full "christian baptist names" and since this name was different then the one on our passports, we were forced to re-do a second name / police check with the full "Christian Baptist names"


----------



## tlps

*Timeline for yet another ENS 186*

DRC Parammata ENS 186 Temporary Residence

Gone through Fragomen Sydney 
3 years 457-VISA holder transition stream into PR ENS 186
IT Security work field

Timeline:
21/03/2012 - DRC PR application/nomination lodged
21/03/2013 - ACK letter received
Waiting.......

Now waiting and hoping this PR is going to arrive within the 2-4 months timeline (I know its wishful thinking big time, but there is nothing wrong with hoping)


----------



## Mark579

I am an IT Account Executive on a 457. 186 application submitted. 

Application lodged 20 March 2013, Parramatta 
Ack letter 27 March 2013

Nothing since.


----------



## irisheyes

Case Officer allocated today! Anyone have any idea of how long it takes CO to contact me? Cheers


----------



## irisheyes

PR granted!! 2 hours after a case officer was approved.

Applied Non Drc 25/08/2012 through Parramatta. Profession- Occupational Therapist. 

So happy right now, it's like a weight is lifted off my shoulders! There were times when I thought there was no light at the end of the tunnell! 

Thanks to everyone for updating this thread- it helped to keep me sane 😃


----------



## jopar

spiderwoman said:


> Congratulations! Good luck with the next stage.
> 
> We got a case officer for the nomination on Friday, Perth office, submitted 23 Oct 2012. Hoping for speedy results this week.


Hi, good day...what does an DLM sensitive mean beside my TRN when I got my replies from DIAC


----------



## jopar




----------



## spiderwoman

congrats Irisheyes - one of the lucky ones!


----------



## patient pomm

spiderwoman said:


> Congrats on Nom approval, gives us some hope as we've had case officer for 3 weeks now on nomination also perth. Good luck with next stage, keep us posted please.


I hope soon as i am due to start work four weeks today.


----------



## Mark579

jopar said:


> Hi, good day...what does an DLM sensitive mean beside my TRN when I got my replies from DIAC


The letters DLM = Sensitive are intended for their mailing system to mark the letter as sensitive. This implies that the mail contains personal information and identifiers including names or addresses and/ or passport numbers etc - some information that identifies you and if in the wrong hands may be misused. It is part of DIAC to protect to information as sensitive and marking emails as such is part of that effort.


----------



## visavisa

Hey Guys,

I've been watching this thread for months to get a feel for the current processing times.

I was granted PR yesterday. Took almost 5 months in total.

457 to 186 ENS.
Work in IT
DR
Used an MA
Lodged in Parramatta.

Lodged 30 Nov.
Ack 3 Dec.
Approved 29 Apr.

No updates were given by DIAC at any point, I had no idea a CO was allocated.

On the 19th April I mailed DIAC for an update, got a generic response saying the application was in progress and no CO had been allocated. 10 days later PR approved. Coincidence? maybe.

Just shows that the approval can come when least expected.

Good luck !


----------



## Tomabbie

New to this forum and have spent a few hours reading this thread, was wondering if anybody has any advice for me.
I arrived in Perth last May (2012) on a 457 sponsored by WA health ( I am a midwife), my employer has nominated me for the 186 and it has been acknowledged by diac last month, now it's up to me to do my part so just want to check I am doing this right.
I haven't put my application in yet as I understood it had to be decision ready, as I'm going down the direct entry scheme I have applied for my skills assessment from anmac. I'm right in thinking I can't apply until I have this, is that right?
Also have sent off for police checks to the uk and have booked medicals for this week, is it ok to do this before being asked?
Finally, I have only booked medicals for my husband and children not me, I am the primary visa applicant and had to have a medical for my 457 as I'm a healthcare worker but it is more than 12 months old (march 2012). I spent ages on hold to diac to clarify this and the operator I spoke to wasn't sure and said I would have to wait for a co to decide. Do you think I should just go ahead and repeat my medical anyway as I don't want anything to hold the visa up?
Sorry for all the questions!
Kirstie xx


----------



## shingle

I'm pretty sure you don't need to repeat your medical due to the fact you had the full one for healthcare work- have you checked on the DIAC link for the 186? it's on there I think. Either way,don't ask DIAC , you'll just get a desk clerk guessing at the answers, they are not immi advisers. Google it & you'll get links to other forums where it will have been asked on Nurses Forums too


----------



## J3ss

Hey Guys,

Has been found out that a case officer has been allocated to my nomination application last 22-April-2013 but unfortunately the email went to spam mailbox as advised our HR. She only found out yesterday.

Has anyone here knows about the requirement on Evidence on Training Benchmark?? Can please help with this what to submit? Or can we use exported data from payroll to excel file to use these training cost over the payroll cost? 

Nom Application - 29/11/2012, ack letter: 29/11
Visa Application - 18/12/2012 , ack letter: 18/12
CO allocated - 22/4/2013, needed more docs like training benchmark, COE,etc
Does anyone knows if same CO will be allocated to my Visa Application???


----------



## icenera

J3ss said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has been found out that a case officer has been allocated to my nomination application last 22-April-2013 but unfortunately the email went to spam mailbox as advised our HR. She only found out yesterday.
> 
> Has anyone here knows about the requirement on Evidence on Training Benchmark?? Can please help with this what to submit? Or can we use exported data from payroll to excel file to use these training cost over the payroll cost?
> 
> Nom Application - 29/11/2012, ack letter: 29/11
> Visa Application - 18/12/2012 , ack letter: 18/12
> CO allocated - 22/4/2013, needed more docs like training benchmark, COE,etc
> Does anyone knows if same CO will be allocated to my Visa Application???


My employee made a breakdown of expenditure on payroll (we got apprentices) but I have no idea if that is enough (this is my concern).

Unfortunately I am still waiting a CO since 9/11/2012!

Please share when you got an answer and good luck.


----------



## northpole

Hello all,

I've been following this forum while my application was processing. It just came through today! I am on top of the world. Here is my info/timeline...

457 -> 186
Management consultant, single, no dependents, transitional stream, employer nomination, lodged decision ready through Fragomen. Processed through CoE in Melbourne. All forms and additional paperwork were 100% complete & compliant prior to submitting the application.

Nomination & Application lodged: 17 January 2013
Acknowledgement received: 18 January 2013
Nomination Approved: 9 April 2013
Visa granted: 1 May 2013

During the process, I did not receive any updates from DIAC (status / allocation of CO / etc). Once the nomination was approved, I waited two weeks before following up with an email inquiry through my MA. Visa approved within one week after that. 3.5 months from when application was lodged.

To anyone considering applying, I fully endorse the extra money I spent on my MA to ensure that my application was lodged decision ready and 100% correct. I'm not sure why mine was processed in this relatively short time frame but I put it down to the clear cut nature of my case.

I wish everyone waiting the very best with their applications.

The North Pole


----------



## pomfromsurrey

have been following this thread and thought we would post out timeline

457 to 186 applied 7th february 2013
DR applied through fragomen 
PR granted 30/4/13

good luck to all those waiting


----------



## shingle

wow that's the quickest I've seen ! brilliant!


----------



## givemeasign

pomfromsurrey said:


> have been following this thread and thought we would post out timeline
> 
> 457 to 186 applied 7th february 2013
> DR applied through fragomen
> PR granted 30/4/13
> 
> good luck to all those waiting


Congratulations pomsfromsurrey, Definitely the quickest... Applied around the same time. Not heard a single thing. No dependents, single app,drc through MA.

Luck of the draw!


----------



## good1uzi

pomfromsurrey said:


> have been following this thread and thought we would post out timeline
> 
> 457 to 186 applied 7th february 2013
> DR applied through fragomen
> PR granted 30/4/13
> 
> good luck to all those waiting


Congrats! Did you apply at Parramatta office? Who was your MA in Fragomen?


----------



## pomfromsurrey

Hi, yes it was lodged at the Parramatta office, the person at fragomen was TL do not want to put her full name. We are a family of 6 and yes we were very surprised how quick it went through, we did not actually find out until yesterday, we have friends in the same suburb as us and they actually got theirs yesterday, it only took them 7 weeks, they got a phone call an hour after us, so who knows how DIAC processes the applications.


----------



## LuckyOne

*PR Approved*

Hi All

Quite amazingly I have just had my 186 visa approved. As I have been reading this thread daily for the past few months I wanted to share my timeline.

ENS 186 visa - sponsored by current employer (who has sponsored many applications over the past few years).
Had only been on 457 for a year so had to go through skills assessment route.
Role: Management Consultant so went through Vetasses.
Skills Assessment submitted: 12/11/2012
Skill assessment approved: 24/01/2013
Just on schedule due to Xmas break

DRC Application submitted through MA - Melbourne Office (All police checks, medicals etc completed)

Application and Nomination submitted 14/02/2013
Acknowledged: 14/02/2013
Visa Approved: 03/05/2013

No contact from MA or CO in between, but in that time I wouldn't have expected any. Though I did send an email just to confirm that mine had gone through DRC - got a standard response but not sure if it had any effect.

Sorry for those of you still waiting reading this forum every day, hopefully my timelines, though they don't make any sense, will give you all hope.


----------



## wiseman

Hi everyone,

I am confused with this from DIAC website regarding RSMS 187 :

"If you hold a substantive visa when you make a valid application for the ENS or RSMS visa, you are likely to be granted a Bridging visa A. However, if you do not hold a substantive visa but a Bridging visa A or Bridging visa C, you are likely to be granted a Bridging visa C.

I am on bridging visa A. Does that mean if my employer sponsor me I will be granted a bridging visa C? and bridging visa C doesnt have any work rights so I wont be able to work?

It does not make any sense to me. Can anyone shed some light on this for me please?

Regards,


----------



## tlps

*Parammata update 19th March 2013*

**This is an automated response. Please do not respond to this email**
Email Updated on 19 March 2013

IMPORTANT INFORMATION

This mailbox handles enquiries about applications under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) and Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS).

It is important that you read this entire email as it provides answers to many questions about ENS/RSMS processing. Please be aware that if your query is addressed by this email or does not relate to an ENS/RSMS application already lodged you will not receive an individual response.

If your enquiry is urgent and relates to an ENS or RSMS case currently with the Melbourne Processing Centre you can expect a reply within 5 working days.

ALLOCATION TIMEFRAMES

Pre 1 July 2012 Applications

The network is currently allocating applications for assessment as below: 
Processing Centre	ENS	RSMS
Parramatta	All Cases Allocated	All Cases Allocated
Melbourne	All Cases Allocated	1 April 2012
Perth	29 June 2012	7 May 2012
Applications declared as "Decision Ready" by registered migration agents continue to receive priority allocation. However, due to the unprecedented number of applications lodged in June 2012 we can not provide an estimated allocation timeframe.

If your application was lodged before the dates listed above please explain this in your email and we will respond to you as soon as possible.

We are working through our large caseload in the most efficient manner possible and thank you for your patience during this busy period.

Post 1 July 2012 Applications

Due to the large volume of applications lodged before 1 July 2012 our current allocation of e-lodged cases is limited.

At the moment our system is not readily identifying applications declared as "Decision Ready" by a registered migration agent. As an interim measure we suggest that you send an email to the relevant processing office mailbox advising that the application is decision ready with the TRN number highlighted in the subject line. Please ensure that the application is decision ready.

Attachments for e-lodged applications

We appreciate that there have been some challenges around e-lodging attachments.
All supporting documentation for e-lodged applications however should be uploaded through the e-lodge system as they will be automatically filed and linked to your case.

Attachments forwarded by other means have been known to go astray causing delays in the finalisation of the application. Please ensure that you are familiar with the advice around attachments on the DIAC website.

NOTE: The only documents that should be mailed/emailed to processing centers are those specifically requested by the case officer.

PROCESSING TIMEFRAMES

Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week. If a decision cannot be made quickly they will write to you and provide their contact details.

Please refrain from making general "status" enquiries to the case officers, especially where your application is within service standards.

There are a range of factors that can impact the processing time of an application, including:
- whether the application was complete at time of lodgement;
- how quickly you respond to requests to provide documentation;
- complications obtaining health clearances;
- if police checks haven't been completed they may take significant time to obtain; and
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application.

The Department's published service standards for the processing of ENS/RSMS applications can be found at: w.w.w.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

While we attempt to finalise all applications as soon as possible, the service standards acknowledge that 25% of cases will be finalised outside of these time frames.

INTERESTED IN APPLYING FOR ENS/RSMS?

You will not receive a response to your email if your query relates to any of the following scenarios. Please refer to the following information and where applicable re-direct your query as instructed below.

Information about applying for ENS/RSMS

The processing centre is not able to respond to pre-lodgement enquiries. The following links to the department's website however provide information about ENS/RSMS visas:

- Information Booklet No. 5 Employer Sponsored Migration

- Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

- Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187)

- Skillselect

Note: While ENS and RSMS visas have been located on the DIAC website within the SkillSelect group of visas this does not mean that clients need to use the SkillSelect system to lodge an ENS/RSMS application. SkillSelect would only need to be used where an employer wishes to nominate a person they have identified through the SkillSelect system.

How to lodge an application

From 1 July 2012 all applications must be made online. The e-lodgement portal can be accessed from the following link on the DIAC website:

The processing centers have developed "document checklists" that highlight key information and evidence required in your application. These checklists can be found under SkillSelect on the DIAC website, or you can use the following links:

- Checklist for visa applicants
- Checklist for sponsoring employer

We encourage you to lodge all required information and supporting documentation with your application. A "complete" application will make the processing quicker.

Having difficulties lodging your application on-line? 
If you experience any difficulties with this process please ensure that you are familiar with the material at (Removed URL)

You can also call the Service Centre on 131 881 who can also assist with pre-lodgment queries or any issues you may be having with lodging applications online.

HAVING ISSUES WITH ACKNOWLEDGEMENT EMAILS FOR YOUR SUBCLASS 186 or 187 APPLICATION?

We have had a number of clients follow-up missing acknowledgement letters where the letter has been sent.

A common explanation has been the clients junk mail filter as commonly used in Hotmail or Google. These filters may prevent legitimate emails from reaching your inbox. To ensure that you are receiving emails from the department be sure to check the settings on your junk mail filter.

For further directions please see the following links:


----------



## tlps

*not flagged as decision ready ?????*

Am I reading this right ?

At the moment our system is not readily identifying applications declared as "Decision Ready" by a registered migration agent.

Does this mean that every "decision ready" application lodged after that date is NOT flagged as decision ready unless you send an e-mail to DIAC ?

Hope I am reading this wrong,


----------



## tlps

*OMG can this be ?!?!?!?*

OMG ?!?!?!?! PR granted out of nowhere today after only 46 days waiting !!!!!! I am over the moon,

here's my timeline:

Employer Nomination (class EN) Employer Nomination (subclass 186)
457 VISA Subclass Stream (main applicant Temporary Residence Transition only)
ANZSCO Group Level 2 Profession : ICT Security Specialist 262112

Application was lodged as Decision Ready through a Migration Agent with Fragomen at the Parramatta office in NSW (I live in Melbourne)

Application 21st of March 2013
Application ack 21st of March 2013 (same day)
Case officer assigned : not heard a thing until the VISA was granted today
PR VISA granted : 6th of May 2013

Total duration : 46 days Or 1 month, 15 days or less then 6 weeks,

Thanks a MILLION to this thread and forum, it has helped me immensely !!! Good luck to you all,


----------



## NIC0803

So many 2013 applications being granted recently. Great to see, but is there anybody still waiting since November 2012?

Ours went in on 13 November 2012 and still nothing!!!!


----------



## tlps

Forgot to write that my Application was lodged as Decision Ready through a Migration Agent Fragomen at the Parramatta office in NSW (I live in Melbourne)


----------



## Bubblyroops

NIC0803 said:


> So many 2013 applications being granted recently. Great to see, but is there anybody still waiting since November 2012?
> 
> Ours went in on 13 November 2012 and still nothing!!!!


Hi NIC

We lodged in the middle of Dec 2012 and we have not heard anything as yet!
Fingers Crossed!!!!!!!
Under what job code have you applied?


----------



## NIC0803

Bubblyroops said:


> Hi NIC
> 
> We lodged in the middle of Dec 2012 and we have not heard anything as yet!
> Fingers Crossed!!!!!!!
> Under what job code have you applied?


Hubby is a Customer Service Manager. Employer nomination was lodged in March 2012 and approved in October, then we lodged on 13 November.
Our 457 expires today so the bridging visa we were issued in December will come into effect tomorrow I suppose...


----------



## tcc

NIC0803 said:


> So many 2013 applications being granted recently. Great to see, but is there anybody still waiting since November 2012?
> 
> Ours went in on 13 November 2012 and still nothing!!!!


Hi,

I have applied 186, direct stream on 19 oct 2012 through decision ready.

I haven't heard anything from imm yet.

It is preety hard to wait for their response.
I wish i could get it soon.

Thanks you


----------



## vicki2012

NIC0803 said:


> So many 2013 applications being granted recently. Great to see, but is there anybody still waiting since November 2012?
> 
> Ours went in on 13 November 2012 and still nothing!!!!


My nomination was lodged on 26 Nov 2012, application on 28 Nov 2012. Sent email to DIAC, received general reply, no CO allocated. Happy to hear many ppl got PR recently but very frustrated with mine.
Can't afford to pay MA


----------



## NIC0803

vicki2012 said:


> My nomination was lodged on 26 Nov 2012, application on 28 Nov 2012. Sent email to DIAC, received general reply, no CO allocated. Happy to hear many ppl got PR recently but very frustrated with mine.
> Can't afford to pay MA


We have also submitted it ourselves due to cost of agent. That is also why we did nomination first thinking once employer got a case officer we would have the same one, not realising we would end up at the end of the queue again. So in total this is now 14 months for us!


----------



## glenboy

I'm so annoyed right now. Checking my emails every morning hoping for some good news but the dept just keeps dragging it out. New online automated system and still there is no logical order in how cases are allocated or the time frame from when a case officer is allocated to when they decide to look at the application.

my timeline;
Lodged DRC thru MA 22 Nov 2012 Ack same day
Nomination Granted 23 Mar 2013
Case officer allocated 17 April 2013

MA emailed case officer and reply was just he is still accessing the case, how long does it take to look at the application. Other people just get theres picked up and stamped within the same day from what I can gather. If there was at least some order to the thing I dont think people would be so p*****d off


----------



## dumisani

*Got my PR today!*

Hi guys, just to let you know I got my PR granted today. Here is my timeline:

PR application submitted: 19 September 2012
Acknowledgement: 16 October 2012
Case Officer assigned: Around April 2013
Case officer requested additional documentation in April 2013 (around 15 April)
** Documents requested were the Form 80 and wifes police check. When we submitted wife did not need police check because she had not been in Aus for more than a year. However, when they started looking at the application, she had been in Aus for more than a year and therefore needed a Police check.
Documents submitted 24 April 2013
PR Granted: 04 May 2013

Im happy the long wait is finished now. I can move on with my life.


----------



## givemeasign

glenboy said:


> I'm so annoyed right now. Checking my emails every morning hoping for some good news but the dept just keeps dragging it out. New online automated system and still there is no logical order in how cases are allocated or the time frame from when a case officer is allocated to when they decide to look at the application.
> 
> my timeline;
> Lodged DRC thru MA 22 Nov 2012 Ack same day
> Nomination Granted 23 Mar 2013
> Case officer allocated 17 April 2013
> 
> MA emailed case officer and reply was just he is still accessing the case, how long does it take to look at the application. Other people just get theres picked up and stamped within the same day from what I can gather. If there was at least some order to the thing I dont think people would be so p*****d off


I agree with the frustration part mate.


----------



## spiderwoman

dumisani said:


> Hi guys, just to let you know I got my PR granted today. Here is my timeline:
> 
> PR application submitted: 19 September 2012
> Acknowledgement: 16 October 2012
> Case Officer assigned: Around April 2013
> Case officer requested additional documentation in April 2013 (around 15 April)
> ** Documents requested were the Form 80 and wifes police check. When we submitted wife did not need police check because she had not been in Aus for more than a year. However, when they started looking at the application, she had been in Aus for more than a year and therefore needed a Police check.
> Documents submitted 24 April 2013
> PR Granted: 04 May 2013
> 
> Im happy the long wait is finished now. I can move on with my life.


Congratulations!!!! Which office did you submit to?


----------



## Plum15

*My timelines*

Hi Guys

I have been following this thread so it makes sense to share my timelines.

Visa Application and nomination submitted: 20 th March 2013
Ack and bridging visas : 20 March 2013
Decision ready, through MA, parramatta center

PR granted : 4 th May 2013

Total time 6 weeks

It looks like using a MA and doing a DR application makes sense.

Please note I applied under 457 transition scheme.


----------



## squashbuff

Hi All,

Information from this thread has helped me immensely. I would like to let everyone know of my timeline:

Visa class : Employer Nomination (class EN) Employer Nomination (subclass 186)

Visa Application and Nomination submitted: 31st Jan 2013
Ack and Bridging visas : 31st Jan 2013
Decision ready, through MA, Parramatta Centre

Nominated Occupation : ICT Support Technician

PR Granted : 7th May 2013

Total time : 13 weeks + 5 days


I wish everyone all the best for their visas.


----------



## sarens

Hi all,

like many of you I have been visiting this forum for many months every day and luckily the wait is now over.
I wish the best to all of you and if your wait is getting too long keep emailing or calling DIAC as much as you can (I have done so..) as it is definitely unfair to see 2013 applications getting approved in just few weeks before 2012 ones are completed.

Here is my timeline:


Nomination & Application lodged: 21st December 2012
Ack letter: 21st December 2012
Nomination approved: 26th April 2013
PR VISA granted : 7th of May 2013

Total time 19 weeks and 4 days.

Application was lodged as Decision Ready through MA Fragomen at Parramatta office in NSW (I live in Melbourne)
ANZSCO Group Level 1 Profession : Electrical Engineer
Temporary Residence Transition stream from 457 Visa (almost three years with the same employer)

All the best to everyone!

Ros


----------



## Keith_Syd

sarens said:


> Hi all,
> 
> like many of you I have been visiting this forum for many months every day and luckily the wait is now over.
> I wish the best to all of you and if your wait is getting too long keep emailing or calling DIAC as much as you can (I have done so..) as it is definitely unfair to see 2013 applications getting approved in just few weeks before 2012 ones are completed.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Nomination & Application lodged: 21st December 2012
> Ack letter: 21st December 2012
> Nomination approved: 26th April 2013
> PR VISA granted : 7th of May 2013
> 
> Total time 19 weeks and 4 days.
> 
> Application was lodged as Decision Ready through MA Fragomen at Parramatta office in NSW (I live in Melbourne)
> ANZSCO Group Level 1 Profession : Electrical Engineer
> Temporary Residence Transition stream from 457 Visa (almost three years with the same employer)
> 
> All the best to everyone!
> 
> Ros


Looks like someone from Fragomen part-time working for DIAC or the other way around....


----------



## tcc

Keith_Syd said:


> Looks like someone from Fragomen part-time working for DIAC or the other way around....


This is really strange to me, too!

Is there any one who applied in oct, 2012 and still waiting? My one is DR, direct stream on 19 oct. and still haven't heard any from immi.

Thanks for your reply in advance.


----------



## patient pomm

Hi Guys,

Got my PR today 
6 mths 2 wks & 6days along long process

RCB back 21st June
TRA back 10th October
Visa lodged 19th Octoer
Ack letter 6th November
Case officer 25th April
-requested Medicals and to re-do PC as due to expire
Medicals 29th April not sent properly
Medicals sent 9am - 9th May
PR 10am. Whooooooo

We also got approved on a rental today too - Perth here we come


----------



## NIC0803

tcc said:


> This is really strange to me, too!
> 
> Is there any one who applied in oct, 2012 and still waiting? My one is DR, direct stream on 19 oct. and still haven't heard any from immi.
> 
> Thanks for your reply in advance.


Hi,

We are still waiting from 13 November 2012. Emailed DIAC on Wednesday and still haven't heard back. Last 3 times I got a response within hours.


----------



## dandlj

*Finally got our PR*

I have been watching this site for the past couple of months reading with interest. It has been good to know we were not alone!

We got our PR today!!!

Here is our timeline

* Started the process of applying, medicals etc May 2012 - told to wait until the new system was in place in July then went through all the checks etc

* Visa lodged 29th November through Fragomen Parramatta

* Ack letter 7th January

* Case officer 5th May - requested confirmation of how long I had spent out of the country - details provided

* 13th May - notified by Fragomen that we have our application approved.

All in all we have been going a year from start to finish.

Visa was a 186 temporary resident transition from 457. Employer Nomination. Job is ICT.

We are over the moon after such a long wait. Can now sell our house in the UK and settle down here in Aus without worry.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## vicki2012

vicki2012 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just read through 30 pages of this thread. Thank you for sharing your experience.
> My nomination lodged on 27th Nov - No ack letter
> My application lodged on 28th Nov - Received ack letter on 7th Dec - CO is not mentioned
> Both nomination and application are stated as "In progess"
> Compared to people waiting for months and weeks on here, I can't complain yet


Hi everyone,

I sent immi an email this morning and received response from CO this afternoon (coincidence?!). Nomination got approved today after 5.5 months. Requesting more infos: police check (expired, applied online last week, got my partner's certificate back, still waiting for mine), health check (do it tomorrow), Form 80, Skill assessment and marriage certificate (submitted but he requested again for some reason).

For those who want to speed up your police check process, you can apply online, pay by credit card and get it within a week.

Will keep you updated and good luck.


----------



## spiderwoman

patient pomm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my PR today
> 6 mths 2 wks & 6days along long process
> 
> RCB back 21st June
> TRA back 10th October
> Visa lodged 19th Octoer
> Ack letter 6th November
> Case officer 25th April
> -requested Medicals and to re-do PC as due to expire
> Medicals 29th April not sent properly
> Medicals sent 9am - 9th May
> PR 10am. Whooooooo
> 
> We also got approved on a rental today too - Perth here we come


A very Big Congratulations and good luck with your move. It's a great life here. We're going for medicals tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## psychoman

Hello everyone!
Just to keep this statistics positive.
Have got my PR today through Fragomen Parramatta
Process takes 7.5 weeks. And I have two dependent applicants.

-	ENS 186 (Temporary Residence Transition stream) application lodged non-DR: 22-Mar-13 
-	Ack. Letter: same day
-	Medicals for dependents submitted : 04-Apr-13
-	PR granted: 14-May-13

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## longdog

Hi all, pr granted today.

Nomination submitted: 21 dec 2012
Application submitted: 4 feb 2013
Nomination approved: 14 may 2013
Contacted by co regarding form 80 on the same day
PR granted 15 may 2013

Didnt use an agent, through paramatta office. 

Good luck to all of those waiting!


----------



## J3ss




----------



## NIC0803

Found out on Monday during my regular email to DIAC for an update that we have been allocated a case officer!!! Yippee!!!!
Thursday afternoon come and gone and still not a peep out of him... Boo...

So frustrated with the wait - so close but still not there after 6 months 3 days.


----------



## givemeasign

Hi Everyone,

I would like to thank every one on this forum who contributed. I got my PR yesterday.

Timeline:
Applied: 186 ENS Nomination and visa together 5th Feb 2013 DRC Thru migration agent.
Didnt hear anything for 14 weeks and 2 days
Case officer allocated 16th May Morning and PR Granted Same day afternoon!

Thank you once more and good luck to all waiting.


----------



## vicki2012

PR Granted today
Nomination lodged on 27th November 2012
Application lodged on 28th November 2012
Non-DRC 
Nomination approved on 13th May 2013
CO requested more information for application on the same date 13th May 2013
PR granted 17th May 2013
5 months and 20 days 
Paramatta Office 
We were fortunate to have a very good CO, he replied 3 emails from us in a day (today).
Finally we can move on with our life. Good luck everyone


----------



## collaroy

*PR Granted*

PR granted yesterday. Wanted to post the information as I relied on this site for trends myself.

20th December 2012 - Application and Nomination lodged and ACK
April 30th - CO contacted immigration lawyer (Fragomen) requesting more information about education requirements of employer
May 14th - Educational information e-mailed to immigration
May 17th - NOM approved and PR granted 
Location - Paramatta Office 
Industry - Medical Sales
One family member (Defacto Partner)

We applied and were granted visa under Direct Entry even though at the time of approval we qualified for Temporary Residence Transition.


----------



## spiderwoman

Hi all, signing off as got our PR yesterday after an epic 6.5 year struggle!!! 

2007 - skills assesed
18 June 2008 - application 176 family sponsored - still in the queue!!!!!!

186 nomination 23 Oct 2012
application 13 Nov 2012
Nomination approved 6 May 2013
Medicals done 14 May 2013
PR granted 17 May 2013

Perth office, Transition stream, no agent.

Good luck all!!!!


----------



## Keith_Syd

PR granted - within 4.5 months

Application & nomination - Dec/2012
Form80 request + nomination & application approved - 15-May/2013
Direct entry - Non-DRC/No MA


All the best for who ever waiting in the queue!


----------



## NIC0803

We got a case officer allocated last week Monday, but still haven't heard a word from him. Making me very nervous and worried.

How long before it is okay to call him?


----------



## lou123

Hey guys,

I lodged mine on 20th Sept 2012 as DR through a migration agent, still waiting Just wondering if there are any others in my situation, waiting this long, thanks


----------



## tcc

lou123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged mine on 20th Sept 2012 as DR through a migration agent, still waiting Just wondering if there are any others in my situation, waiting this long, thanks


On 19th oct, 2012 lodged as DR as well.

I haven't heard anything yet. 
My overseas clearance is getting expired by next week. I wish i don't need to do it again.
Already more than 7months waiting..

It is hard to wait!


----------



## nonie

*11 weeks from lodgement to approval!!*

Hi everyone

I've been studying this thread for some time now (okay, so probably a little too much when I start to panic) and getting lots of information from you guys. I just wanted to let those of you that are waiting, things are speeding up  I got my PR approved today and couldn't be happier!

Here is my timeline:

Applied: 186 ENS Nomination and visa together 4th March 2013 DRC through migration agent.

Occupation-Graphic Designer

Acknowledgment email received the next day.

Didn't hear anything until this morning when nomination was approved and 30 minutes later PR was.

Parramatta office, 11 weeks in total

Thank you once more and good luck to all waiting.


----------



## J3ss

PR granted today..... What a relief after a long wait!!!!

Nomination Application - Nov 29, 2012; Ack Letter same day
Visa Application - Dec 18, 2012; Ack letter same day
Occupation: Maintenace Planner
Location: Paramatta
Non-DRC - Transition Stream

All documents has been fronloaded such as police clearance, medical, etc...

Nomination Approved: May 9, 2013
CO requested police clearance (uploaded in Dec 2012) + Form 80 - May 20, 2013
Visa Approved: May 21, 2013

Noted that I have 2 different case officers for nomination & visa appplication.

All the best for those still in the queue! Signing off... Thanks for this great forum!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank2013

*186 Granted Today*

Employer normination: Feb 2013 (cannot remember the day)
Employee Application: 24 Mar 2013

Employer normination approved on 17 May 2013
Case Officer requested Form 80 on 17 May 2013

Visa granted 21 May 2013

No money for Agent

Thanks for this great forum very informative and encourging


----------



## quickpick

Just got my PR in 10days time. Can't believe it!

VISA ENS 186
type: Direct Entry Stream and DRC
occupation: IT 
LOCATION: melbourne

TIMELINE
APPLICATION NOMINATION and VISA: 06.05.13
ACKNOWLEDGEMENT: 06.05.13
VISA GRANTED 18.05.13

Thanks for this great forum very informative and encourging

Thanks guys. All the best.
Now the timelines are bit quick.
​


----------



## donmonster

It is great to hear of people getting their visa's so quickly. I got contacted by my case officer requesting more information which I am in the process of getting.

What I am wondering is if anyone has ever heard of anyone who has gone on to change employer during the process? I know the requirement when applying is that the role is available for 2 years etc but I have been offered a new role right in the middle of the process!!

I am wondering if I took it and resigned can my employer cancel my application from their end? I heard from my case officer who said I would lose my $3060 application fee but could apply again under a new employer.

I suppose I am trying to decide what to do, jump ship and hopefully start the process again, or hold tight and hope I get it quickly. Any info greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Mark579

quickpick said:


> Just got my PR in 10days time. Can't believe it!
> 
> VISA ENS 186
> type: Direct Entry Stream and DRC
> occupation: IT
> LOCATION: melbourne
> 
> TIMELINE
> APPLICATION NOMINATION and VISA: 06.05.13
> ACKNOWLEDGEMENT: 06.05.13
> VISA GRANTED 18.05.13
> 
> Thanks for this great forum very informative and encourging
> 
> Thanks guys. All the best.
> Now the timelines are bit quick.


Wow, that is amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Mark579

donmonster said:


> It is great to hear of people getting their visa's so quickly. I got contacted by my case officer requesting more information which I am in the process of getting.
> 
> What I am wondering is if anyone has ever heard of anyone who has gone on to change employer during the process? I know the requirement when applying is that the role is available for 2 years etc but I have been offered a new role right in the middle of the process!!
> 
> I am wondering if I took it and resigned can my employer cancel my application from their end? I heard from my case officer who said I would lose my $3060 application fee but could apply again under a new employer.
> 
> I suppose I am trying to decide what to do, jump ship and hopefully start the process again, or hold tight and hope I get it quickly. Any info greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


I am not qualified to answer the question legally, but I can tell you that the sponsoring company has an obligation to inform DIAC of your resignation.

If I was in the same boat, I would probably sit tight. Get the PR in your hands then consider your options.


----------



## lou123

You will have to start the application from scratch again, I wanted to do the same thing, change employers but was told the basis of the whole application is based on the employer, you must not be far off if you have a case officer and they are requesting more info, I'd sit tight and wait for it for sure



donmonster said:


> It is great to hear of people getting their visa's so quickly. I got contacted by my case officer requesting more information which I am in the process of getting.
> 
> What I am wondering is if anyone has ever heard of anyone who has gone on to change employer during the process? I know the requirement when applying is that the role is available for 2 years etc but I have been offered a new role right in the middle of the process!!
> 
> I am wondering if I took it and resigned can my employer cancel my application from their end? I heard from my case officer who said I would lose my $3060 application fee but could apply again under a new employer.
> 
> I suppose I am trying to decide what to do, jump ship and hopefully start the process again, or hold tight and hope I get it quickly. Any info greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## NIC0803

Does anybody know how long a case officer will take to grant the visa.

We got a case officer on the 13th (after 6 months) and now 2 weeks later we still haven't heard a word.

Getting really frustrated and anxious.


----------



## tcc

NIC0803 said:


> Does anybody know how long a case officer will take to grant the visa.
> 
> We got a case officer on the 13th (after 6 months) and now 2 weeks later we still haven't heard a word.
> 
> Getting really frustrated and anxious.


My case is the same as yours. 
I don't know why...., too.


----------



## Keith_Syd

NIC0803 said:


> Does anybody know how long a case officer will take to grant the visa.
> 
> We got a case officer on the 13th (after 6 months) and now 2 weeks later we still haven't heard a word.
> 
> Getting really frustrated and anxious.


In my case, its just a day. requested Form80, visa granted after 3hours submission of that. Direct Entry/Non-DRC/Family.

Only 2 days for everything including nomination approval, wait period was exactly 4 months 16 days for everything.


----------



## NIC0803

Keith_Syd said:


> In my case, its just a day. requested Form80, visa granted after 3hours submission of that. Direct Entry/Non-DRC/Family.
> 
> Only 2 days for everything including nomination approval, wait period was exactly 4 months 16 days for everything.


My luck I got the case officer who went on 3 months leave or something the day he got allocated my case......

Wish there was a general rule of how long they have to work on a case.. This wait is killing me - so close but still not there.


----------



## Bubblyroops

Dear All,
Much awaited news for the weekend. Permanent Residents of Australia 
Extremely happy after a long frustrating wait.
Decision Ready ENS 186 with timelines below:
Nomination and application on 14th Dec 2012.
Visa approved: 24 May 2013.

Notes:
After much waiting for over 5 months, we constantly called DIAC for the feedback on status and finally lodged a feedback online in DIAC portal mentioning that DIAC is not handling my case in fair and rational manner as many who had lodged after mine were decided positively. Immediately a case officer was allocated and we got our decision today.
Just to inform all who are waiting - constantly be in touch with DIAC even if they give you vague answers. They always read a template and never commit to anything over the phone or email. Many times I was on hold for nearly 40 mins to speak to someone on the other side just to hear them read that template which is by heart to me 

Good luck to all who have been waiting. Trust in the destiny and you all deserves best.

Cheers
Bubbly Roops


----------



## neeta.k156

*Heartiest Congrats..*

Hii Bubbly,

Heartiest Congratulations on your visa approval.... 

Can u please forward me the email address and any other contact details you have of DIAC as I have also applied for my visa subclass 190 and its been almost 4 weeks now, but no case officer is assigned. I had call them in this week at their Adelaide office to know approximate time to get a case officer assigned. After a long wait, the lady wasnt able to hear me properly..quiet possible that there is network problem.... that day I called the department around 3 times...and finally I got a reply saying that I need to wait as the processing period is 6 months..which I knew...

Please help me with the contact details.

Thanks & Regards,
Neeta



Bubblyroops said:


> Dear All,
> Much awaited news for the weekend. Permanent Residents of Australia
> Extremely happy after a long frustrating wait.
> Decision Ready ENS 186 with timelines below:
> Nomination and application on 14th Dec 2012.
> Visa approved: 24 May 2013.
> 
> Notes:
> After much waiting for over 5 months, we constantly called DIAC for the feedback on status and finally lodged a feedback online in DIAC portal mentioning that DIAC is not handling my case in fair and rational manner as many who had lodged after mine were decided positively. Immediately a case officer was allocated and we got our decision today.
> Just to inform all who are waiting - constantly be in touch with DIAC even if they give you vague answers. They always read a template and never commit to anything over the phone or email. Many times I was on hold for nearly 40 mins to speak to someone on the other side just to hear them read that template which is by heart to me
> 
> Good luck to all who have been waiting. Trust in the destiny and you all deserves best.
> 
> Cheers
> Bubbly Roops


----------



## Bubblyroops

NIC0803 said:


> My luck I got the case officer who went on 3 months leave or something the day he got allocated my case......
> 
> Wish there was a general rule of how long they have to work on a case.. This wait is killing me - so close but still not there.


Hi Nic,
Even if a case officer goes on leave, it would be assigned to another case officer. Unfortunately DIAC is not transparent in most cases and would not reveal the exact status. We were told 2 days ago that Case officer was not assigned and the waiting period is now 9-12 months. Please do not believe in what DIAC tells you. Trust me, you would get the notification out of the blue!! Think of me when you get your grant. Good luck!


----------



## Bubblyroops

neeta.k156 said:


> Hii Bubbly,
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations on your visa approval....
> 
> Can u please forward me the email address and any other contact details you have of DIAC as I have also applied for my visa subclass 190 and its been almost 4 weeks now, but no case officer is assigned. I had call them in this week at their Adelaide office to know approximate time to get a case officer assigned. After a long wait, the lady wasnt able to hear me properly..quiet possible that there is network problem.... that day I called the department around 3 times...and finally I got a reply saying that I need to wait as the processing period is 6 months..which I knew...
> 
> Please help me with the contact details.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Neeta


Hi Neeta,
Only way to contact DIAC is via their enquiry number. Emails are not taken seriously and all you receive a response is an auto generated mail. You have mentioned that it is just 4 weeks since you have lodged your application. I would have waited for another month before enquiring on the status of the lodgement. Good luck Neeta. Have faith.
Cheers
Bubbly Roops


----------



## Bubblyroops

Signing off this Forum with great appreciation to all members. Good luck to all.

Cheers
Bubbly Roops


----------



## NIC0803

Case officer assigned on 13 May after 6 months

Today 28th May still not a word from him!

Emailed and tried to phone but not 1 response...
So frustrated.....


----------



## Danar2amir

a friend of mine was approved within two weeks of decision ready submission.


----------



## morphis

My application was lodged on 23rd May by an Agent. But not sure when i am trying to check the current status online form DIAC's e-business system i am getting an error "The system is currently not available".
Has anyone faced this issues? Or does anyone know he reason ?


----------



## Mark579

morphis said:


> My application was lodged on 23rd May by an Agent. But not sure when i am trying to check the current status online form DIAC's e-business system i am getting an error "The system is currently not available".
> Has anyone faced this issues? Or does anyone know he reason ?


I am getting the same error the last day or so.

Frankly, this whole debacle is getting a bit long in the tooth. It's high time they got their systems sorted out. We are skilled professionals wanting to invest in a great country, but their systems make me feel like a refugee begging for asylum.


----------



## CandyCrush

morphis said:


> My application was lodged on 23rd May by an Agent. But not sure when i am trying to check the current status online form DIAC's e-business system i am getting an error "The system is currently not available".
> Has anyone faced this issues? Or does anyone know he reason ?


you must check your status on ENS/RSMS online application status check


----------



## nolive

Hi,

Application lodged 9th of December 2012
Acknowledgement letterr received December 10th 2012.
Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
Visa = no update (as of the 30/05/2013)

I have contacted DIAC on the phone today (30/05/2013) and they told me that a CO has been assigned but that it can take 5 to 8 months to get any feedback (total opposite to what i read here)

We are the 30/05/2013, this mean that I am still waiting and this has been 172 days / 25 weeks / 5.5 months since lodgement.... really tough for the nerves.... 

Any other December 2012 people waiting to hear from DIAC ?

Thanks
nolive


More Details below

ENS subclass 186
Decision Ready
Single / no kids
Transition Streamfrom 457, applied with my company (after over 2 years work within the same biz)
Processing center : Sydney / Parramatta.
Job : Marketing specialist


----------



## tlps

morphis said:


> My application was lodged on 23rd May by an Agent. But not sure when i am trying to check the current status online form DIAC's e-business system i am getting an error "The system is currently not available".
> Has anyone faced this issues? Or does anyone know he reason ?


Have you tried this URL : 
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

I got your error when I attempted to verify on the 457 VEVO site (and not the PR VEVO site)

Good luck


----------



## NIC0803

nolive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Application lodged 9th of December 2012
> Acknowledgement letterr received December 10th 2012.
> Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
> Visa = no update (as of the 30/05/2013)
> 
> I have contacted DIAC on the phone today (30/05/2013) and they told me that a CO has been assigned but that it can take 5 to 8 months to get any feedback (total opposite to what i read here)
> 
> We are the 30/05/2013, this mean that I am still waiting and this has been 172 days / 25 weeks / 5.5 months since lodgement.... really tough for the nerves....
> 
> Any other December 2012 people waiting to hear from DIAC ?
> 
> Thanks
> nolive
> 
> More Details below
> 
> ENS subclass 186
> Decision Ready
> Single / no kids
> Transition Streamfrom 457, applied with my company (after over 2 years work within the same biz)
> Processing center : Sydney / Parramatta.
> Job : Marketing specialist


Hi

Please post here as soon as you hear anything from your case officer. I got a response from the DIAC on the 13th May that we eventually had a case officer but as of today we also have not heard a word from him. All the automatic responses say that we should hear something within the working week or at least tell us that it will take a while. We have sent him 2 direct emails and he hasn't responded, I sent an email on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday to the DIAC and also no response and I spent 45 minutes yesterday on the phone trying to find out more just to be told that our case file says "processing" and nothing more - be patient as we are in the time frame - 6 months 3 weeks just for our application - the nomination took 8 months from March to October last year. So basically we have been in their system for 15 months already!!!

Don't know whether to take Bubblyroops advice and lodge a complaint????


----------



## nolive

NIC0803 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please post here as soon as you hear anything from your case officer. I got a response from the DIAC on the 13th May that we eventually had a case officer but as of today we also have not heard a word from him. All the automatic responses say that we should hear something within the working week or at least tell us that it will take a while. We have sent him 2 direct emails and he hasn't responded, I sent an email on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday to the DIAC and also no response and I spent 45 minutes yesterday on the phone trying to find out more just to be told that our case file says "processing" and nothing more - be patient as we are in the time frame - 6 months 3 weeks just for our application - the nomination took 8 months from March to October last year. So basically we have been in their system for 15 months already!!!
> 
> Don't know whether to take Bubblyroops advice and lodge a complaint????


For sure I will post here any update. 
Sharing your feelings ... been a long time for you... 15 months ! 
All the best NIC... we will get it !


----------



## NIC0803

nolive said:


> For sure I will post here any update.
> Sharing your feelings ... been a long time for you... 15 months !
> All the best NIC... we will get it !


Don't feel like we will ever get there. What they don't seem to realise is that living in NSW I have to pay for the two kids school fees - so every day it is sitting on their desk unopened is literally costing me about $60 a day ($90k a year)....
And also just the peace of mind and security that my kids future is safe and secure here.


----------



## morphis

Have read few post in this forum that Visa was granted in just couple of days. Hows that possible if we all got either no response or a response stating the processing time of 6-8 months. 
If the application lodged as Decision Ready is it really taking this long? Just wondering if anyone has any clue about it.

My Application was lodged as Decision Ready on 23rd May 2013 when i called DIAC office today I was told that processing time has been removed from this subclass of Visa and in general the decision taking time these days are approx. 6-8 months. 

Seriously ?????


----------



## tcc

morphis said:


> Have read few post in this forum that Visa was granted in just couple of days. Hows that possible if we all got either no response or a response stating the processing time of 6-8 months.
> If the application lodged as Decision Ready is it really taking this long? Just wondering if anyone has any clue about it.
> 
> My Application was lodged as Decision Ready on 23rd May 2013 when i called DIAC office today I was told that processing time has been removed from this subclass of Visa and in general the decision taking time these days are approx. 6-8 months.
> 
> Seriously ?????


Hi,
My case was a decision ready in oct. 2012
It's almost 8 months now.

Still there is no response at all.
I called DIAC yesterday and i was told that it takes almost 8 to 12 months to be finalised.

Some situations(such as different processing time in each case, no rule) make me unhappy.

Wish i could finish this situation.
Good luck, everyone who waits for the result!


----------



## morphis

Looks like a very long queue for the applications submitted in 2012. But looks like application loaded post March 2013 are quick enough. Is this correct? I have just analysed based on the recent posts from our friends in this Forum.

Not sure how long does it take to have the case officer assigned. My application was lodged last week, acknowledgement letter and bridging visa same day. God knows when a CO will be assigned to my lodged application. When i called DIAC today i got a very cold response "It will take its own time and usually CO is assigned in couple of months".
Is there a way to speed up the process? I am scared if there is any .. phewwwww !


----------



## glenboy

Lodged app & nom nov 2012 DRC thru MA
Nom approved mid march
Case officer assigned mid april

Heard nothing since, case officer has file 6wks and no response! Some applications are getting approved quicker than the time the case officer has the file, how long does it take??? v v annoying!!!!


----------



## morphis

Does it take long after nomination approval for processing the visa application???


----------



## hayabuza

Hi I am just about to do it as well but still confuse can I share some information whit you ???


----------



## morphis

yeah sure ...


----------



## Mark579

I am an IT Account Executive on a 457. 186 application submitted. 

Application lodged 20 March 2013, Parramatta 
Ack letter 27 March 2013

Not a word since. Then, out of the blue, an e-mail pops in to say that we have Permanent Residence. Sheesh. 

Good luck to everybody still working the system. Signing off for now...


----------



## morphis

Did anyone apply for the ENS visa in May? Has it been approved or still no updates?


----------



## NIC0803

Had a case officer allocated to us 1 month ago today and still not a word from him....


----------



## Tom2008

morphis said:


> Did anyone apply for the ENS visa in May? Has it been approved or still no updates?


I did. Still waiting. My agent told me might be another 5 months waiting time at least.


----------



## icenera

3 weeks ago my employer received approval for nomination and 2 weeks ago I applied my application complete with medical and police check.
Last Monday I received the Bridging Visa, but my 457 visa will expire on 2015 ?!?

What is going on?


----------



## tcc

NIC0803 said:


> Had a case officer allocated to us 1 month ago today and still not a word from him....


Me, too.
I don't know why! Mine is decision ready and it's going to 8month by
Next week!!

I cross my fingers everyday!!


----------



## NIC0803

icenera said:


> 3 weeks ago my employer received approval for nomination and 2 weeks ago I applied my application complete with medical and police check.
> Last Monday I received the Bridging Visa, but my 457 visa will expire on 2015 ?!?
> 
> What is going on?


Good luck! Our employer nomination was approved in October since March last year and we submitted our application in November! Worst thing to take it in two steps cause we ended up back on the waiting list and we only got a case officer beginning May. So we have been in their system 15 months already - AND STILL WAITING!


----------



## icenera

NIC0803 said:


> Good luck! Our employer nomination was approved in October since March last year and we submitted our application in November! Worst thing to take it in two steps cause we ended up back on the waiting list and we only got a case officer beginning May. So we have been in their system 15 months already - AND STILL WAITING!


Have you received the Bridging visa?


----------



## NIC0803

icenera said:


> Have you received the Bridging visa?


Yes we got it with the acknowledgement letter in December. But it wasn't valid till our 457 ran out on 6th May. We never thought it would come to that but unfortunately we are now on the bridging visa A waiting for finalisation of our application. Very insecure way to live knowing that if something goes wrong with our application that we have to leave in 28 days...


----------



## icenera

NIC0803 said:


> Yes we got it with the acknowledgement letter in December. But it wasn't valid till our 457 ran out on 6th May. We never thought it would come to that but unfortunately we are now on the bridging visa A waiting for finalisation of our application. Very insecure way to live knowing that if something goes wrong with our application that we have to leave in 28 days...


Yes, I agree with you, very frustrating.

I don't understand why they sent me the bridging visa 3 weeks after the aknoledgment letter and with the 457 valid till 2015... immigration mystery!!

I know friends that had application approved in 11 days, no MA and direct entry, still cannot believe!

I know is hard but keep up the effort and think positive.


----------



## Philip_Ireland

*What's happening?*

Is it only my imagination or has this forum slowed down? I have been watching this since my application was lodged in Feb, after having waited for 10 months for sponsorship. For a while this forum was giving me hope as I watched people post about approvals, but the approvals seemed to have slacked off. I am assuming if this forum has slowed down that this means that approvals for people waiting have slacked off too. Back to despair!


----------



## glenboy

Hi all,

Was busy so i didnt get time to post my timeline as i finally got PR.

timeline
Lodged DRC thru MA both nom & visa app 22 Nov 2012
Nomination granted Mar 23 2013
Case officer assigned to visa app 17 April 2013
No further info sought from case officer
Visa Granted 31 May 2013

Finally wait is over, plane tickets are booked and ill be arriving back in Aus in the next two weeks.


----------



## dachanon

*Please Help!!*

Hi
I am about to lodge Ens 186 but I am stuck with Training Benchmark .

I am working as Pre-Press Operator.

My employer did do training benchmark sine I got 457 Visa (so far 2 years) and He is about to pay for 2% training benchmark which is around $10,000.

I am just wondering that he have to pay the last 2 years that we didn't do training benchmark or not?

Thank you a lot
Dave


----------



## tcc

Hi, all


Finally, i ve got my pr today.
My time line is

Application loged on 19 oct 2012 thru DR

no response at all
Pr granted today. 11 06 2013!!
It took me almost 8months!


Yay!!

I am signing off now.
Thanks for your sharing information.
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## mak100

Hi everyone,

Just lodged the application through MA to convert 457 to 186. 
Application submitted on 30 May 2013 to Parramatta office
Additional document (Health examination for my step son) provided on 10 June 2013
Application submitted as Decision Ready
Occupation is ICT Business Analyst

It took me over 10 months to come to this point. Collecting all those documents and getting the skill assessment is a wearisome process, especially if you apply as a family. 

I hope we all get our PRs soon and move forward with our lives.

Wish me luck!


----------



## rgn

*PR Granted*

Our Details
Nomination lodged: 29-Oct-2012
Nomination Approval: 27-Mar-2013
Visa Lodged: 09-Apr-13
Visa Approval: 17-May-2013
Direct Entry with MA support
Stream: ICT


----------



## nolive

Hi,

Still waiting...

Application lodged 9th of December 2012
Acknowledgement letterr received December 10th 2012.
Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
Visa = no update (as of the 17/05/2013)

I called DIAC on the 21st of May and I have been informed that I have a Case Officer.
This has now been 28 days since the CO is on my files... and no news.

I am now at 190 days (6 months 1/2) since Visa application lodged,

Will call DIAC again today.

Cheers
Nolive

More Details below

ENS subclass 186
Decision Ready
Single / no kids
Transition Streamfrom 457, applied with my company (after over 2 years work within the same biz)
Processing center : Sydney / Parramatta.
Job : Marketing specialist


----------



## nolive

rgn said:


> Our Details
> Nomination lodged: 29-Oct-2012
> Nomination Approval: 27-Mar-2013
> Visa Lodged: 09-Apr-13
> Visa Approval: 17-May-2013
> Direct Entry with MA support
> Stream: ICT


Congratualtions


----------



## NIC0803

nolive said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still waiting...
> 
> Application lodged 9th of December 2012
> Acknowledgement letterr received December 10th 2012.
> Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
> Visa = no update (as of the 17/05/2013)
> 
> I called DIAC on the 21st of May and I have been informed that I have a Case Officer.
> This has now been 28 days since the CO is on my files... and no news.
> 
> I am now at 190 days (6 months 1/2) since Visa application lodged,
> 
> Will call DIAC again today.
> 
> Cheers
> Nolive
> 
> Good Luck! We applied on 13th November and got allocated a case officer on 7th May. We still haven't heard any from him at all and we are still waiting - 71/2 months later......


----------



## Beci

Hi Nic, I have been following this forum for months now, never think will sign up but just did it 
We have been applied our application in 12Dec12 got ack letter straight away, it has been 6 1/2 months now. Got a CO assigned around 20thMay ( which is like yours), he required form 80 and passport certs, submitted all a week after. It has been 1 month now but havent heard from him since. I understand ur frustration , we re in the same boat here, some people just got theirs maybe a week after CO assigned, we are just too unlucky... I even cant contact DIAC cuz we use MA with a hope that it will come quicker, they re some waste of money anw. Checking VEVO everyday but miracle doesnt happen 
Just something to share with you,


----------



## NIC0803

Thanks Beci, It is good just to be able to vent some frustrations out here and know we aren't the only ones that seem to be in this for the long wait. My frustration is that since the 7th May that we got assigned a case officer we haven't heard anything at all from him. I only know we have him because of phoning the DIAC weekly for an update. So on the 7th June I lodged a complaint using the DIAC feedback online system just saying that case officers are supposed to get back to us in the following working week but we haven't heard from ours and it was now a full month. Well - no surprises we haven't heard anything from them either.....
And the wait continues......


----------



## nolive

NIC0803 said:


> So on the 7th June I lodged a complaint using the DIAC feedback online system just saying that case officers are supposed to get back to us in the following working week but we haven't heard from ours and it was now a full month.


I did not know there was such an online feedback system. Can you share the link ?


----------



## nolive

Beci said:


> We have been applied our application in 12Dec12 got ack letter straight away, it has been 6 1/2 months now. Got a CO assigned around 20thMay ( which is like yours), he required form 80 and passport certs, submitted all a week after. It has been 1 month now but havent heard from him since. I understand ur frustration , we re in the same boat here, some people just got theirs maybe a week after CO assigned, we are just too unlucky... I even cant contact DIAC cuz we use MA with a hope that it will come quicker, they re some waste of money anw. Checking VEVO everyday but miracle doesnt happen
> Just something to share with you,


We have the same dates... CO did not contact me tho.


----------



## NIC0803

nolive said:


> I did not know there was such an online feedback system. Can you share the link ?


If you go onto immi.gov.au it is on the right side of the page under popular links - customer feedback. They say they will respond to you by email in 1 day to say they received your feedback ( which they did for us) and then they will try resolve your issue in 10 working days - well we are just finished day 6 and we haven't heard from them or our case officer yet. Just making me really anxious that there is a problem with our application - but then again we haven't even been asked for additional docs or anything! Who knows how it works.


----------



## nolive

NIC0803 said:


> If you go onto immi.gov.au it is on the right side of the page under popular links - customer feedback. They say they will respond to you by email in 1 day to say they received your feedback ( which they did for us) and then they will try resolve your issue in 10 working days - well we are just finished day 6 and we haven't heard from them or our case officer yet. Just making me really anxious that there is a problem with our application - but then again we haven't even been asked for additional docs or anything! Who knows how it works.


OK I got it, thank you. 
I do not recall seeing any communication from DIAC stating that once the CO is allocated, he/she will contact the candidate within a week. If this is documented somewhere, that will help me build a case. Can you let me know where that was communicated ?


----------



## Beci

nolive said:


> OK I got it, thank you.
> I do not recall seeing any communication from DIAC stating that once the CO is allocated, he/she will contact the candidate within a week. If this is documented somewhere, that will help me build a case. Can you let me know where that was communicated ?


Yeah, its suprising to me while I tried to look up DIAC website to find them info for you but could not. Its positive I saw that info a week ago under "after you lodge your application" section. Their website has been change to " Application processing times vary and the time it takes to finalise an application is affected by a range of factors outside of the department's control "


----------



## Beci

Hi guys, if you have any news pls update. This waiting is killing me  fingers and toes crossed for everybody!!!


----------



## NIC0803

Well after 7 months 6 days wait we got a phone call yesterday - rejecting our application.
The employer nomination that was done in March 2012 and approved in November 2012 was on the old system and called for a Direct Entry Stream (as there was only one until July 2012). When we applied in November 2012 we fell under the 457 Transition Stream as we have been here 4 years already. Got a call yesterday to say that our application is refused as we don't meet the correct criteria as we applied under wrong stream?? Just so disappointed and frustrated. They cannot/won't just change the application stream now as it is too late and so we have to reapply. More wait and more charges all over again. Wish this got picked up 7 months ago. Been sitting on a case officers desk for the last 6 weeks and he has been on leave anyway. So got a new case officer yesterday and within 1 hour she called us.

This time we might use a MA. Any body got any suggestions for one in the Sydney area????


----------



## nolive

NIC0803 said:


> Well after 7 months 6 days wait we got a phone call yesterday - rejecting our application.
> The employer nomination that was done in March 2012 and approved in November 2012 was on the old system and called for a Direct Entry Stream (as there was only one until July 2012). When we applied in November 2012 we fell under the 457 Transition Stream as we have been here 4 years already. Got a call yesterday to say that our application is refused as we don't meet the correct criteria as we applied under wrong stream?? Just so disappointed and frustrated. They cannot/won't just change the application stream now as it is too late and so we have to reapply. More wait and more charges all over again. Wish this got picked up 7 months ago. Been sitting on a case officers desk for the last 6 weeks and he has been on leave anyway. So got a new case officer yesterday and within 1 hour she called us.
> 
> This time we might use a MA. Any body got any suggestions for one in the Sydney area????


Hi Nic, 
I am really really sorry for you and your family. Such a ling wait and such a big disapointment. I really hope you will be able to apply with new stream and sort this out soon. I have not used an MA so I cannot advise you.
All the best.


----------



## Beci

Oh Lord! Thats so so so bad like. I am sorry for you Nic. Reapply and the wait again is some pain. We are living in brissy but we use MA based in VIC which called " Australia here we come". The reason why I chose them because they help my partner out few years ago to stay in Aus while another MA said "no hope" already. Few years ago the company's service was just awesome but now there some new staffs are not nice. Give Seamus ( boss ) a call and ask for his suggestion, no fee for giving advice anw and then you can choose if you want to apply through them.


----------



## fran21

NIC0803 said:


> Well after 7 months 6 days wait we got a phone call yesterday - rejecting our application.
> The employer nomination that was done in March 2012 and approved in November 2012 was on the old system and called for a Direct Entry Stream (as there was only one until July 2012). When we applied in November 2012 we fell under the 457 Transition Stream as we have been here 4 years already. Got a call yesterday to say that our application is refused as we don't meet the correct criteria as we applied under wrong stream?? Just so disappointed and frustrated. They cannot/won't just change the application stream now as it is too late and so we have to reapply. More wait and more charges all over again. Wish this got picked up 7 months ago. Been sitting on a case officers desk for the last 6 weeks and he has been on leave anyway. So got a new case officer yesterday and within 1 hour she called us.
> 
> This time we might use a MA. Any body got any suggestions for one in the Sydney area????


I feel for you. Exactly the same thing happened to me.. employer RSMS nomination approved in April 2012 and I submitted my application 1 July 2012 (I was waiting for the new age restrictions to kick in). I did check with DIAC that it was ok to use the old nomination under the new rules & they said yes so I thought would be ok. In hindsight it seems they were referring to the Direct Entry (though they never told me that) but I applied for the transition stream.

I got an email at beginning of Feb 2013 to say application invalid and I had to apply again. I submitted a new employer nomination & my application DR via a MA at beginning of March 2013. It's still in system somewhere waiting to be processed, no indication of when that will be. It is for RSMS 187 so is meant to be top priority, but going via Melbourne which seems to be taking for ever.

The only bright side is that they did refund my original application fee.


----------



## Bubblyroops

NIC0803 said:


> Well after 7 months 6 days wait we got a phone call yesterday - rejecting our application.
> The employer nomination that was done in March 2012 and approved in November 2012 was on the old system and called for a Direct Entry Stream (as there was only one until July 2012). When we applied in November 2012 we fell under the 457 Transition Stream as we have been here 4 years already. Got a call yesterday to say that our application is refused as we don't meet the correct criteria as we applied under wrong stream?? Just so disappointed and frustrated. They cannot/won't just change the application stream now as it is too late and so we have to reapply. More wait and more charges all over again. Wish this got picked up 7 months ago. Been sitting on a case officers desk for the last 6 weeks and he has been on leave anyway. So got a new case officer yesterday and within 1 hour she called us.
> 
> This time we might use a MA. Any body got any suggestions for one in the Sydney area????


Dear Nic0803
I am really very sorry for the result! We used National Visas! They are very good! Please let me know if you need any more information!

Regards
Bubbly Roops


----------



## Philip_Ireland

That is awful Nic, made me feel ill when i read that. Hope you get some positive movement soon. 
Do IMMI email when you are allocated a case officer?


----------



## NIC0803

fran21 said:


> The only bright side is that they did refund my original application fee.


Hi.
Did you request the fee back or how did you get it? It would really help to get it back. Just wish we could get the 7 months back. Good luck to you!


----------



## NIC0803

Philip_Ireland said:


> That is awful Nic, made me feel ill when i read that. Hope you get some positive movement soon.
> Do IMMI email when you are allocated a case officer?


We only found out we had a case officer when I sent an email requesting an update. He was allocated on 7th May but we never heard from him at all. So on 7th June I lodged a client feedback request. Yesterday at 11:25 we were sent an email saying that the case officer was actually on leave and we got a new case officer. It then took her just 1 hour to phone us with the news. Must say though she has been very helpful today answering some questions we had!


----------



## fran21

NIC0803 said:


> Hi.
> Did you request the fee back or how did you get it? It would really help to get it back. Just wish we could get the 7 months back. Good luck to you!


Hi

They offered me the option to withdraw my application due to the following:

The reason I gave you the opportunity to withdraw is due to a system performance issue that affected application lodged online between 1 July 2012 and 26 October 2012, allowing applications to be lodged under incorrect stream (TRT visa application with pre-July Nomination).
The above is the very reason why a provision was introduced in the refund regulations to allow for refund applications to be approved under the circumstances. Should you advise me to withdraw your application, I will do so and send you a confirmation letter along with refund application. You will need to send the completed application to [email protected] for processing.

You are required to provide a response to this email within 7 days from the date of this email. If you wish to withdraw this application, you will be able to apply for a refund. Please note that this email is not an offer to withdraw, but a courtesy email to notify the circumstances of your application and the options you have available.

You should be able to withdraw yours - ask your case offer for a refund form. It doesn't in any way make up for the lost time though. Thankfully I still have nearly a year left on the 457. Good luck!


----------



## Tusho

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading this forum on a daily basis and not only do I want to thank ALL of you; But I also want to share with you my timeline for the visa which was approved yesterday. 

Timeline for ENS 186 Direcct Entry Non-Decision-Ready:
Nominated occupation: Recruitment Consultant

Vetassess: end of June 2012
Vetassess rejected: 28th of September 2012
Vetassess appeal started: end of October 2012
Vetassess approved: 16h of January 2013
Nomination and Visa Application lodged: 20th of February 2013
Nomination Approval: 3rd of June 2013
CO requesting further documentation (employment references): 3rd of June 2013
Documents provided: 14th of June 2013
Visa Approval: 24th of June 2013

Reason for Vetassess rejection: Field of study (Master of Business Administration and Master of International Relations) was not highly relevant to the nominated occupation (Recruitment Consultant)

Argument for appeal on Vetassess: I recruit within the field of Finance and there is plenty of overlap. I printed another transcript and wrote a few lines on how each course relates to my occupation.

I am extremely happy that the wait is finally over and wish all of you the best. Be patient, play by the rules, and it will happen. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## morphis

Hello everyone ... want to share a good news with all of you .. I have been waiting for decision to be made on my ENS application and out of the blue an email pops up confirming that Decision have been made ... wohoooooooooooo ... 

Visa and Nomination filed (Decision Ready by MA) under Transition Stream Entry: 23/05/2013
Nomination Approved : 13/06/2013
Visa Granted : 24/06/2013

All d best to everyone ... Signing off from this forum ... may you all get your visa granted soon ..


----------



## nolive

morphis said:


> Hello everyone ... want to share a good news with all of you .. I have been waiting for decision to be made on my ENS application and out of the blue an email pops up confirming that Decision have been made ... wohoooooooooooo ...
> 
> Visa and Nomination filed (Decision Ready by MA) under Transition Stream Entry: 23/05/2013
> Nomination Approved : 13/06/2013
> Visa Granted : 24/06/2013
> 
> All d best to everyone ... Signing off from this forum ... may you all get your visa granted soon ..


Congratulations... really happy for you


----------



## nolive

Hi, 
Apparently, if you have a case officer, the official time for him/her to get back to you is in 1 week.
I have emailed DIAC today and got this line (on top of all the other info) from their general inquiry email address.

_"Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week." _

I was looking at this specific info for a few days, now I have it. Might be useful for you.

I am at 6 months 1/2 since lodgement. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Beci

nolive said:


> Hi,
> Apparently, if you have a case officer, the official time for him/her to get back to you is in 1 week.
> I have emailed DIAC today and got this line (on top of all the other info) from their general inquiry email address.
> 
> _"Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week." _
> 
> I was looking at this specific info for a few days, now I have it. Might be useful for you.
> 
> I am at 6 months 1/2 since lodgement. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


Hi Nolive,*
Still noluck for me, its after 1 month 1 week already since I had CO and 6.5 months in total. Dont know whats goin on over there, my CO maybe on leave???
They said alot of things but they always have excuses for not doing them. Contact to my MA today and asked her what should we do but she said there is nothing we can do really... *This waiting game is stressful!
Good luck to you


----------



## nolive

Beci said:


> Hi Nolive,*
> Still noluck for me, its after 1 month 1 week already since I had CO and 6.5 months in total. Dont know whats goin on over there, my CO maybe on leave???
> They said alot of things but they always have excuses for not doing them. Contact to my MA today and asked her what should we do but she said there is nothing we can do really... *This waiting game is stressful!
> Good luck to you


Well...looks like we have the same busy CO.

_"God of COs.....please help Beci & myself"_


----------



## Seems

Its almost 9 months since we applied n more than a monthnsince the CO is allocated. He requested some documents whichn we submitted on 11th june 2013 but no decision as of now. Keeping our fingers crossed. Bt the waiting is killing us...


----------



## mak100

mak100 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just lodged the application through MA to convert 457 to 186.
> Application submitted on 30 May 2013 to Parramatta office
> Additional document (Health examination for my step son) provided on 10 June 2013
> Application submitted as Decision Ready
> Occupation is ICT Business Analyst
> 
> It took me over 10 months to come to this point. Collecting all those documents and getting the skill assessment is a wearisome process, especially if you apply as a family.
> 
> I hope we all get our PRs soon and move forward with our lives.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Got my permanent visa granted yesterday! You can see the details of my application above.


----------



## nolive

mak100 said:


> Got my permanent visa granted yesterday! You can see the details of my application above.


Congratulations mak100. Happy to see more and more positive decisions these days


----------



## Chaku

Hi morphis,
I have applied in jun nom and application both together acknowledgement recived same day and nothing than, have applied in Sydney via MA on tem trans stream


----------



## saki

Chaku said:


> Hi morphis,
> I have applied in jun nom and application both together acknowledgement recived same day and nothing than, have applied in Sydney via MA on tem trans stream


Hi Chaku,

Which date you exactly lodged your application? I applied in June as well on 15th same as yours Sydney visa MA Transition.

May ppl are getting now i hope its quicker for us as well !

Cheers


----------



## mak100

nolive said:


> Congratulations mak100. Happy to see more and more positive decisions these days


Thanks nolive. My PR was granted in less than a month. I think that's a sign that DIAC is processing applications faster and I hope everyone in this forum gets their PR soon.


----------



## MIU

nolive said:


> Hi,
> Apparently, if you have a case officer, the official time for him/her to get back to you is in 1 week.
> I have emailed DIAC today and got this line (on top of all the other info) from their general inquiry email address.
> 
> _"Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week." _
> 
> I was looking at this specific info for a few days, now I have it. Might be useful for you.
> 
> I am at 6 months 1/2 since lodgement. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


Hi Nolive,

I have been watched this forum for a while. I totally understand you as i am on the same boat. for more than a month, didn't hear a word from CO, just no sure what to do?
Nomination Approved: 20/May/2013
CO assigned: 16/May/2013. (been told by the hotline staff)
.... 
Occupation: Marketing Specialist.


----------



## nolive

MIU said:


> Hi Nolive,
> just no sure what to do?
> .


Well, you can always pray the God of COs... this is just waht I do on a daily basis


----------



## Chaku

*Hi Saki*

I have applied on 1st week of june


----------



## bhushan8805

Hi folks, congratulations to everyone who got their visa.
I still have one more year to wait on my 457 to get eligible for 186. Just wondering whether I should wait for a year to apply for 186 or should I just apply Expression of interest. These days there is no guarantee when the rules will change ;-)


----------



## nolive

Hi, 

Just want to wish you all the best for this 1st week of July.
some of you are waiting for an answer, some other are joining and are discovering that PR fees have increased a bit... 

July is the Month for us all !


----------



## saki

Hi Guys,

Just an update on my friend application.
Application lodged 14th May
Non-DRC thru MA, Transition
VO Sydney
CO assigned 13th June asked for the PCC, docs supplied in one week time.
Visa approved 2nd July.

Looks like they have picked up the processing time.

Cheers


----------



## nolive

saki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Application lodged 14th May
> Non-DRC thru MA, Transition
> VO Sydney
> CO assigned 13th June asked for the PCC, docs supplied in one week time.
> Visa approved 2nd July.
> 
> Cheers


WoW... congratulations !!!
Looks like this is another record time (ie less than 2 months)


----------



## mak100

bhushan8805 said:


> Hi folks, congratulations to everyone who got their visa.
> I still have one more year to wait on my 457 to get eligible for 186. Just wondering whether I should wait for a year to apply for 186 or should I just apply Expression of interest. These days there is no guarantee when the rules will change ;-)


Hi, I've also converted my 457 to 186 and I haven't waited for 2 years before the application. I've taken the Direct Stream option where you basically need to get your skills assessed by some organization and do the application. Of course, your employer has to sponsor your application.


----------



## Bazzareido

Hi Guys

I waited for my nomination to be approved before I did my Application. Does anyone know if you go back to the beginning of the queue or if the same case officer that approved your nomination will take on the application as well?

Thanks


----------



## saki

Bazzareido said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I waited for my nomination to be approved before I did my Application. Does anyone know if you go back to the beginning of the queue or if the same case officer that approved your nomination will take on the application as well?
> 
> Thanks


It will go to the new case officer.

When did you apply for the nomination and got approval and when you submitted the application ? Can you please share your timeline with us.

Thanks


----------



## Bazzareido

saki said:


> It will go to the new case officer.
> 
> When did you apply for the nomination and got approval and when you submitted the application ? Can you please share your timeline with us.
> 
> Thanks


We applied for the Nomination on the 06 May 2013 and was approved 02 July 2013. It would have been much sooner but we had a problem getting a few of the documents.

I Submitted my Application on 03 July 2013. I have submitted most of the documents required but waiting for police clearance and medical.

Barry


----------



## kevh_uk

*Worried about my ENS 186 Transition Stream application*

Hi all,

I realized when I was completing my subclass 186 ENS Transition Stream visa application in May 2013, that my employer had nominated me in the position of Arts Administrator, when my original 457 visa was granted in the role of Project Administrator. My actual position has not changed and I am still in the same role that I have been in for 2.5 years. This concerned me as I am aware that it is a prerequisite when applying for the ENS Transition Stream Subclass 186 visa that an applicant is nominated in the same position that they held on their 457 visa.

I raised this issue with my employer before putting my own application in and they informed me that it wouldn't be an issue and that I should put my application in with Arts Administrator as the nominated position to match what my employers had on their application. My HR manager then sent an email to immigration notifying them that they had changed the ANZCO role because it better suited my position, but that I was still in the same job I had always been in. She didn't receive a response.

I have since read on this forum that other applicants have had their applications rejected for this very reason. Some of these individuals had already waited eight months before they were notified. I am somewhat worried that the same thing might happen to me and I wondered if there is anything that I should do to rectify the situation whilst my application is still in it's early stages?

Should I contact DIAC and notify them now whilst I have only been waiting two months to see if it's not too late to change? I received my visa application acknowledgement letter back on 14 May 2013, and my visa status is "in progress" when I check online. Does this mean that they may have already noticed this and that it's not an issue? I don't want to flag this as a problem if they might have already overlooked it, but at the same time I don't want to wait eight months and then have my visa denied on these grounds.

Can anybody advise?

Thanks so much!

Kevin


----------



## saki

kevh_uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I realized when I was completing my subclass 186 ENS Transition Stream visa application in May 2013, that my employer had nominated me in the position of Arts Administrator, when my original 457 visa was granted in the role of Project Administrator. My actual position has not changed and I am still in the same role that I have been in for 2.5 years. This concerned me as I am aware that it is a prerequisite when applying for the ENS Transition Stream Subclass 186 visa that an applicant is nominated in the same position that they held on their 457 visa.
> 
> I raised this issue with my employer before putting my own application in and they informed me that it wouldn't be an issue and that I should put my application in with Arts Administrator as the nominated position to match what my employers had on their application. My HR manager then sent an email to immigration notifying them that they had changed the ANZCO role because it better suited my position, but that I was still in the same job I had always been in. She didn't receive a response.
> 
> I have since read on this forum that other applicants have had their applications rejected for this very reason. Some of these individuals had already waited eight months before they were notified. I am somewhat worried that the same thing might happen to me and I wondered if there is anything that I should do to rectify the situation whilst my application is still in it's early stages?
> 
> Should I contact DIAC and notify them now whilst I have only been waiting two months to see if it's not too late to change? I received my visa application acknowledgement letter back on 14 May 2013, and my visa status is "in progress" when I check online. Does this mean that they may have already noticed this and that it's not an issue? I don't want to flag this as a problem if they might have already overlooked it, but at the same time I don't want to wait eight months and then have my visa denied on these grounds.
> 
> Can anybody advise?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Kevin


I dont think there is much you can do now the nomination forms are lodged. My suggestion would be just to wait and hope that everything goes well.

Cheers


----------



## saki

Bazzareido said:


> We applied for the Nomination on the 06 May 2013 and was approved 02 July 2013. It would have been much sooner but we had a problem getting a few of the documents.
> 
> I Submitted my Application on 03 July 2013. I have submitted most of the documents required but waiting for police clearance and medical.
> 
> Barry


Thank you..please keep us posted.

Cheers


----------



## kevh_uk

*Thanks*



saki said:


> I dont think there is much you can do now the nomination forms are lodged. My suggestion would be just to wait and hope that everything goes well.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Saki...

The waiting is killing me and it's only been two months! 

Does anyone have any idea what a status of "in progress" actually means? Does this mean I have been assigned a CO or will they notify me when this happens? Just trying to ascertain at what stage I might be...do you think it frustrates DIAC when you continuously ask them questions? I'm tempted to ask about CO as I have seen from other people that they have not received notification when they have been assigned.


----------



## RingoChan

hi , 

good day.
i just registered this Forum, i do not how to post a Thread, 
who can help me ?
tell me how to post a Thread.
thanks !

Best regards,
Ringo


----------



## Tom2008

kevh_uk said:


> Thanks Saki...
> 
> The waiting is killing me and it's only been two months!
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what a status of "in progress" actually means? Does this mean I have been assigned a CO or will they notify me when this happens? Just trying to ascertain at what stage I might be...do you think it frustrates DIAC when you continuously ask them questions? I'm tempted to ask about CO as I have seen from other people that they have not received notification when they have been assigned.


in progress means you lodged e- application. it is auto reply. DIAC has received it. And waiting a CO to be allocated.


----------



## missmontie

RingoChan said:


> hi ,
> 
> good day.
> i just registered this Forum, i do not how to post a Thread,
> who can help me ?
> tell me how to post a Thread.
> thanks !
> 
> Best regards,
> Ringo


Hi RingoChan,

Welcome.

You should be able to click on the 'Post a New Thread' at the top of the list - I don't know if you need to have made a certain amount of posts before you can do this. If you are unable, please let me know the thread title you would you like and I will start one for you.


----------



## iambethrize

Hi how can i start new post or thread here? im new bee..


----------



## kevh_uk

Tom2008 said:


> in progress means you lodged e- application. it is auto reply. DIAC has received it. And waiting a CO to be allocated.


Thanks Tom!

Damn it! I thought it meant my application was further along 

The wait continues!


----------



## nolive

Hi, 

Still waiting...

Application lodged 9th of December 2012
Acknowledgement letter received December 10th 2012.
Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
Visa = no update (as of the 08/07/2013)

That is 211 days since application lodged or 6 months and 30 days (7 months tomorrow).
That also means 1 month and 2 weeks since Nomination approved so far. 


Thanks


----------



## A1234

Hi, 

Still waiting... 9th month

Application lodged MA DRC 7th of November 2012
Acknowledgement letter received December 9th 2012.
Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
Visa = no update (as of the 08/07/2013)

Is anyone lodged in Oct or Nov 2012 still Waiting?

Thanks


----------



## MIU

Got my visa yesterday, thanks for everyone's update. here is my timeframe.

186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office. 
Nomination Lodge : 21/03/2013
Application Lodge: 28/04/2013
Nomination Approved: 20/05/2013
CO Assigned: 16/05/2013
Application Approved: 09/07/2013. (Just suddenly out of blue that I got the letter. Seems it is another CO approved my case, maybe the original CO away too long, and new CO assigned.) 


Thank for all the information and courage I got from this forum, and good luck to all of you.


----------



## Bazzareido

MIU said:


> Got my visa yesterday, thanks for everyone's update. here is my timeframe.
> 
> 186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office.
> Nomination Lodge : 21/03/2013
> Application Lodge: 28/04/2013
> Nomination Approved: 20/05/2013
> CO Assigned: 16/05/2013
> Application Approved: 09/07/2013. (Just suddenly out of blue that I got the letter. Seems it is another CO approved my case, maybe the original CO away too long, and new CO assigned.)
> 
> Thank for all the information and courage I got from this forum, and good luck to all of you.


Awesome news! How did you know when a CO was assigned? did you get an email telling you?


----------



## nolive

MIU said:


> Got my visa yesterday, thanks for everyone's update. here is my timeframe.
> 
> 186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office.
> Nomination Lodge : 21/03/2013
> Application Lodge: 28/04/2013
> Nomination Approved: 20/05/2013
> CO Assigned: 16/05/2013
> Application Approved: 09/07/2013. (Just suddenly out of blue that I got the letter. Seems it is another CO approved my case, maybe the original CO away too long, and new CO assigned.)
> 
> Thank for all the information and courage I got from this forum, and good luck to all of you.


Congratulations MIU. Really happy for you. Keep your fingers crossed for the rest of us  Enjoy your life in Australia


----------



## A1234

Congrats MIU,
What is your occupation?


----------



## MIU

Bazzareido said:


> Awesome news! How did you know when a CO was assigned? did you get an email telling you?


No. 2 weeks after nomination approved, I called immi customer service to check my application status, and the staff told me my CO has been assigned on 16/05/2013. He even gave me the name of CO, but it seems it is another CO approved my case.

Good luck, and just be a little patient, we will all get there. I was so worried after CO has been assigned for 4 weeks and not a word from him.


----------



## MIU

A1234 said:


> Congrats MIU,
> What is your occupation?


Oh, missing this. Marketing specialist.


----------



## MIU

nolive said:


> Congratulations MIU. Really happy for you. Keep your fingers crossed for the rest of us  Enjoy your life in Australia


Thanks NOLIVE. I am sure you will get yours very soon.


----------



## nolive

MIU said:


> Thanks NOLIVE. I am sure you will get yours very soon.


Thanks for your support. Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Bazzareido

Hey all

Can anyone here shed some light on police clearance. I have police clearance from when I left South Africa and have only been back once for a very short holiday. Will my current one still be valid or do I have to get a fresh one?


----------



## sjok

Dear All,

I have been following this thread for last 3 months now. My PR approval came through yesterday. It has been great to see people posting their timelines and thus helping others to be hopeful. I am posting my timelines below

ENS 186 Scheme

Submission & Acknowledgement - Apr 5 2013
Nomination approval - Jun 24
PR Granted - 11 Jul

I wish the very best to everyone waiting for their "Good News" to come.


----------



## nolive

sjok said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for last 3 months now. My PR approval came through yesterday. It has been great to see people posting their timelines and thus helping others to be hopeful. I am posting my timelines below
> 
> ENS 186 Scheme
> 
> Submission & Acknowledgement - Apr 5 2013
> Nomination approval - Jun 24
> PR Granted - 11 Jul
> 
> I wish the very best to everyone waiting for their "Good News" to come.


Congratulations sjok. Happy for you...good thing it only took 97 days


----------



## Jfb

Bazzareido said:


> Hey all
> 
> Can anyone here shed some light on police clearance. I have police clearance from when I left South Africa and have only been back once for a very short holiday. Will my current one still be valid or do I have to get a fresh one?


Police clearance is only valid for 12months, it takes 3 - 4 weeks to get from Aus. You will also need Australian Police clearance.


----------



## Jonn2013

Hello every one.. I am new to this forum. Apologies if I missed this data in the link.

Will it take any extra time/ procedure, while the employer is nominating under ENS (457 to 186) for the first time?

Best wishes for everyone who is waiting for approval of their applications.....


----------



## A1234

sjok said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for last 3 months now. My PR approval came through yesterday. It has been great to see people posting their timelines and thus helping others to be hopeful. I am posting my timelines below
> 
> ENS 186 Scheme
> 
> Submission & Acknowledgement - Apr 5 2013
> Nomination approval - Jun 24
> PR Granted - 11 Jul
> 
> I wish the very best to everyone waiting for their "Good News" to come.


Congrats sjok,

What is your occupation ? is your application through MA and DRC?
Thanks


----------



## sjok

Thanks Nolive.

Hi A1234, I work in IT department for a bank. Yes. Through MA designated by the bank and DRC.


----------



## Biggy

Hi Basilvan,

I'm almost there with you. Just need to know, Did your sponsor have to apply for a standard business sponsorship before nominating you or does the 186 nomination cover this? Also, any problems meeting the training benchmark?

Thanks,
Biggy


----------



## nolive

Hi guys,

The wait is finally over for me. Thank you for all your help and support. 
Timeline below

*Application lodged 9th of December 2012
Acknowledgement letter received December 10th 2012.
Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
Visa Grant on the 15th of July 2013*

CO contacted me on 10th of July (clarification), then again on the 11th of July (form 80)
That is a total of 217 days since I lodged the Visa application.

I have a log of 50 visa timeline that I will post soon for your reference.

Wishing you all the best. Thank you everyone.


----------



## nolive

Hi guys,

I would like to drop a few info based on 50 timelines from this forum:

*Average number of days between a visa application to visa decision = 143 days* (max # of days = 247, min # of days = 12)

*Average number of days between a CO assigned to visa decision = 12 days *(max # of days = 55 days (me), min # of days = 0)

*Average number of days between CO ask for doc and visa decision = 9 days* (max # of days = 28, min # of days = 0)

We have seen a large number of cases with a decision taken within 2 months since April 2013.

Just thought you might like this data.


----------



## holmki

Congatulations on your PR and thanks a lot for this great statistics.

Have a good Party!
Mat


----------



## holmki

Hi all,

after being on a 457 for a year (having the full mess regarding LAFHA), my employer decided in October 2012 that we'll go for PR via ENS Direct Entry Stream. 
Preparing all the documents I was always checking this great thread for processing times which seem to be reasonable the last weeks. Saying this I hope to get my application approved quite soon and would like to share my timeline for now.

ICT Project Manager, family of four
10/12 IELTS
10/12 Medicals
01/13 ACS Skills Assessment
10/12 - 06/13 Employer needs some time to sort out his bits and pieces 
26/06/201 186 ENS DES Nomination and Application lodged DRC by MA (Parramatta CoE)

Thanks all for the great information shared on this thread and may DIAC's processing spirit be with all of us!
Mat


----------



## A1234

nolive said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The wait is finally over for me. Thank you for all your help and support.
> Timeline below
> 
> *Application lodged 9th of December 2012
> Acknowledgement letter received December 10th 2012.
> Nomination approved the 22nd of May 2013
> Visa Grant on the 15th of July 2013*
> 
> CO contacted me on 10th of July (clarification), then again on the 11th of July (form 80)
> That is a total of 217 days since I lodged the Visa application.
> 
> I have a log of 50 visa timeline that I will post soon for your reference.
> 
> Wishing you all the best. Thank you everyone.


Congrats Nolive


----------



## Philip_Ireland

Congratulations Nolive

We are at the 5 month mark now, so hopefully things move soon for us too. 

Do all applications need Form 80?


----------



## Beci

Big congrats to Nolive, finally . I am really happy for you, keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## hijane

nolive said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to drop a few info based on 50 timelines from this forum:
> 
> *Average number of days between a visa application to visa decision = 143 days* (max # of days = 247, min # of days = 12)
> 
> *Average number of days between a CO assigned to visa decision = 12 days *(max # of days = 55 days (me), min # of days = 0)
> 
> *Average number of days between CO ask for doc and visa decision = 9 days* (max # of days = 28, min # of days = 0)
> 
> We have seen a large number of cases with a decision taken within 2 months since April 2013.
> 
> Just thought you might like this data.


Thank Nolive for the summary and my timeline will set a new record.

Visa type: 186 direct entry (no working experience in Aus)
Visa application made on: July 27, 2012 with approved nomination (nomination took about 6 months to be approved)
Case officer allocated: Mid of May, 2013 and asked for some updated information
Visa approved on: July 15, 2013 (almost 12 months)
Profession: market specialist
Office lodged: Melbourne
Agent: applied through agent but not DRC application

Having been watching this forum for about 2 years and find it a good source of useful information. Feel like it's my responsibility to share my timeline with you and keep people waiting in confidence.

Good luck everyone, you will sooner or later get yours.
Bye!
Jane in Beijing


----------



## bmacavanza

My 186 nomination was lodged on 15 April 2013. Temporary Residence Transition stream.
No case officer allocated as of today. My employer called up DIAC.

Should I lodged my visa application now or wait for the nomination approval? Please let me know your opinion.


----------



## anil_p

bmacavanza said:


> My 186 nomination was lodged on 15 April 2013. Temporary Residence Transition stream.
> No case officer allocated as of today. My employer called up DIAC.
> 
> Should I lodged my visa application now or wait for the nomination approval? Please let me know your opinion.


My case is 187 but i want to share some info with you here. Do you have any name on you acknowledgement letter say case officer? i have the name and officer number as well but i am not sure she is the actual case officer to finalize my case or not.


----------



## bmacavanza

Hi anil_p

The nomination was lodged via skillselect and we did not recieved any acknowledgement letter or a note regarding case officer.

Cheers


----------



## bmacavanza

Hi Nolive

May I know the email of DIAC you have used? Cheers



nolive said:


> Hi,
> Apparently, if you have a case officer, the official time for him/her to get back to you is in 1 week.
> I have emailed DIAC today and got this line (on top of all the other info) from their general inquiry email address.
> 
> _"Once your application is allocated to a case officer they will attempt to conduct their assessment in the following working week." _
> 
> I was looking at this specific info for a few days, now I have it. Might be useful for you.
> 
> I am at 6 months 1/2 since lodgement. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## hmogambo007

mak100 said:


> Hi, I've also converted my 457 to 186 and I haven't waited for 2 years before the application. I've taken the Direct Stream option where you basically need to get your skills assessed by some organization and do the application. Of course, your employer has to sponsor your application.


Hey Mak100, doesn't direct entry stream requires at least 3 years of working experience? As per mentioned in the comparison chart on immi site?
Or did you get an exception for that?


----------



## anil_p

bmacavanza said:


> Hi anil_p
> 
> The nomination was lodged via skillselect and we did not recieved any acknowledgement letter or a note regarding case officer.
> 
> Cheers


So you haven't got any document back from immi since you applied?


----------



## bmacavanza

Yes anil_p


----------



## anil_p

bmacavanza said:


> Yes anil_p


Probably different case has different timeline. But just keep updating.


----------



## Tomabbie

Arrived WA on 457 visa sponsored by WA Health Dept. May 2012
186 nomination submitted 28.3.2013 (Midwife)
Nomination approved 19.6.2013
ANMAC skills positive assessment received 12.7.2013 (applied 8.3.2013)
Visa application made 13.7.2013
Now for the long wait for PR!
Anybody applied through Perth recently? 
Kirstie xx


----------



## Onyx

Hello Tomabbie,
My hubby's nomination was put through to Perth by his employer in May, 2013 .We are still waiting on that and hope we hear from them soon.


----------



## fdb

Hi!

I have been reading this forum for the pas few weeks now, and must say that it's always good to learn about somebody else's timeline, just to have something to compare to... My situation:

Arrived NSW on Occupational Trainee Visa sponsored by a university in Feb. 2010
Received 457 Visa in Sept. 2010
Applied for 186 ENS on 22 of June 2013, in Parramatta, through Fragomen as decision ready.
No case officer assigned as of yet, so the waiting begins...

Now, I'm particularly anxious as I am currently working for a University and they offered me a 3 year contract in Oct. 2012. It took a much longer then expected to get all the documentation sorted and we were only able to submit in June 2013. After Oct. 2013 my contract will not have the required 2 years left (as it was a 3 yr contract from Oct. 2012), so we are hoping for a (very) fast processing time... My employer did provide a statement that I would be up for continuing in my current position, but not sure if that would suffice...

It's good to see that processing times seem to have picked up a little, although due to rules having changed this July again I suspect there was a big influx of applications again, thereby possibly slowing down processing times.

Hope everybody here will have their golden email quickly! Good luck, and will keep you posted.


----------



## subu

Hi all, 

Just like many who have posted on this page and I'm sure many more who have been quietly following this page for a while now and are awaiting their PR decision, I've applied for my PR and have been waiting since 4 weeks for the decision. Here's my story - 

Moved to Australia on 457 Visa in Oct, 2010
After close to 2.5 years with my employer, I decided to apply for PR through the Employer nomination scheme. Here's my application details - 
Job Code - ICT Business Analyst
Visa Type - ENS Subclass 186 (Temporary Residency Transition) - Non DRC
Applied via agent
Nomination application and Individual application filed on - 28th June, 2013
Acknowledgement letter received the same day and now Awaiting Decision!! 

I've been through similar situations a few times in my life already but every time I cant seem to avoid being nervous and anxious until the results are out. Anyway, fingers crossed.. 

I encourage others who are on the same boat to register on this page and mention their status as well. The more information we have the better I think it is for all of us. 

Cheers guys and good luck!


----------



## saki

subu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just like many who have posted on this page and I'm sure many more who have been quietly following this page for a while now and are awaiting their PR decision, I've applied for my PR and have been waiting since 4 weeks for the decision. Here's my story -
> 
> Moved to Australia on 457 Visa in Oct, 2010
> After close to 2.5 years with my employer, I decided to apply for PR through the Employer nomination scheme. Here's my application details -
> Job Code - ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Type - ENS Subclass 186 (Temporary Residency Transition) - Non DRC
> Applied via agent
> Nomination application and Individual application filed on - 28th June, 2013
> Acknowledgement letter received the same day and now Awaiting Decision!!
> 
> I've been through similar situations a few times in my life already but every time I cant seem to avoid being nervous and anxious until the results are out. Anyway, fingers crossed..
> 
> I encourage others who are on the same boat to register on this page and mention their status as well. The more information we have the better I think it is for all of us.
> 
> Cheers guys and good luck!


Thanks for sharing your timeline i applied a week before you and will keep you posted. Can you tell us which visa office you have applied in ?

Cheers


----------



## Dilup

subu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just like many who have posted on this page and I'm sure many more who have been quietly following this page for a while now and are awaiting their PR decision, I've applied for my PR and have been waiting since 4 weeks for the decision. Here's my story -
> 
> Moved to Australia on 457 Visa in Oct, 2010
> After close to 2.5 years with my employer, I decided to apply for PR through the Employer nomination scheme. Here's my application details -
> Job Code - ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Type - ENS Subclass 186 (Temporary Residency Transition) - Non DRC
> Applied via agent
> Nomination application and Individual application filed on - 28th June, 2013
> Acknowledgement letter received the same day and now Awaiting Decision!!
> 
> I've been through similar situations a few times in my life already but every time I cant seem to avoid being nervous and anxious until the results are out. Anyway, fingers crossed..
> 
> I encourage others who are on the same boat to register on this page and mention their status as well. The more information we have the better I think it is for all of us.
> 
> Cheers guys and good luck!





hcdlk said:


> Thanks for this


Hi, I am planning to apply for a PR migration visa to Australia, can any one pls help. I have completed my CA course from Indian board.


----------



## subu

saki said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline i applied a week before you and will keep you posted. Can you tell us which visa office you have applied in ?
> 
> Cheers


Hey Saki, my application was lodged in Parramatta office.


----------



## Jfb

Hi All,

On the online application next to all applicants names an Arrow with "Processing" appeared, does this mean I have a Case Officer?
This only happend last week Tuesday.


----------



## saki

Jfb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On the online application next to all applicants names an Arrow with "Processing" appeared, does this mean I have a Case Officer?
> This only happend last week Tuesday.


It means your application is received and waiting for the assessment.
Does not mean that you have case officer.

Cheers


----------



## omaremadhamied2003

Hi all
I got an invitation for the points skilled migration subclass 190 visa
And I lodged my application
But the documents not yet attached. ...
The consultant says that we need to wait the officer respond, not all the time they asked the documents to attached to the website, sometimes they asked to send by email. 
Actually I'm not sure about that, I read something about attaching the documents at anytime afyer lodging the application. 
Note. The application status is in progress
Anyone has the same thing happened? 
Thank you.


----------



## ashishkandoi

saki said:


> It means your application is received and waiting for the assessment.
> Does not mean that you have case officer.
> 
> Cheers


I have also applied for ENS 186 in first week of may'13, but not received any response. My application is descision ready still it is taking so long. Hiw about others


----------



## A1234

*My Timeline*

Hi All

I have got my PR approved, below is the timeline

ICT, MA DRC Parramata office

Nomination and Visa logded 7 Nov 2012
Nomination approved: 22 May
More doc requested on 24 July.
Visa Granted: 6 th Aug

It took 9 months from the date of lodging the application.

Thanks


----------



## ashishkandoi

A1234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got my PR approved, below is the timeline
> 
> ICT, MA DRC Parramata office
> 
> Nomination and Visa logded 7 Nov 2012
> Nomination approved: 22 May
> More doc requested on 24 July.
> Visa Granted: 6 th Aug
> 
> It took 9 months from the date of lodging the application.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate. Same date as mine.
I have got my PR approved, below is the timeline

ICT, MA DRC Parramata office

Nomination and Visa logded 1 may 2013
Visa Granted: 6 th Aug

It took 3 months from the date of lodging the application.

But my application was decision ready.


----------



## Philip_Ireland

*temporary visa*

Hi

Congratulations on those who have received their visas.

Does anyone know if there is a way to enter Australia while awaiting the 186 visa? 
I applied off shore without an agent. Do I need to be outside Australia when the visa is issued?
(I don't have and never had any other visa than a tourist visa)

Thanks

P


----------



## holmki

ashishkandoi said:


> ...
> But my application was decision ready.


I think A1234 saying "MA DRC" means his was decision ready too!?


----------



## owe

ashishkandoi said:


> Congrats mate. Same date as mine.
> I have got my PR approved, below is the timeline
> 
> ICT, MA DRC Parramata office
> 
> Nomination and Visa logded 1 may 2013
> Visa Granted: 6 th Aug
> 
> It took 3 months from the date of lodging the application.
> 
> But my application was decision ready.


Hello!

What do you mean with application was decision ready?

Someone else had lodged the application after July/13?

I had lodged my in parramatta 4weeks ago and 
Waiting.


----------



## s062536365f

Hey there,

Here is my timeline so far:

186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office.
Nomination lodged: 12/07/2013
Nomination acknowledgement received: 12/07/2013
Nomination documents uploaded: 16/07/2013
Application lodged: 16/07/2013
Application acknowledgement received: 16/07/2013

Cheers and good luck to all!!!


----------



## s062536365f

Anybody who lodged in May - July 2013 had their nomination approved? Or even PR granted? Thanks


----------



## anil_p

s062536365f said:


> Anybody who lodged in May - July 2013 had their nomination approved? Or even PR granted? Thanks


I had applied on first week of june 2013. But it is 187 from parramatta. how about you ?


----------



## s062536365f

anil_p said:


> I had applied on first week of june 2013. But it is 187 from parramatta. how about you ?


My timeline in the previous post:

186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office.
Nomination lodged: 12/07/2013
Nomination acknowledgement received: 12/07/2013
Nomination documents uploaded: 16/07/2013
Application lodged: 16/07/2013
Application acknowledgement received: 16/07/2013

Cheers


----------



## bmacavanza

4 months and waiting


----------



## Tom2008

nolive said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to drop a few info based on 50 timelines from this forum:
> 
> *Average number of days between a visa application to visa decision = 143 days* (max # of days = 247, min # of days = 12)
> 
> *Average number of days between a CO assigned to visa decision = 12 days *(max # of days = 55 days (me), min # of days = 0)
> 
> *Average number of days between CO ask for doc and visa decision = 9 days* (max # of days = 28, min # of days = 0)
> 
> We have seen a large number of cases with a decision taken within 2 months since April 2013.
> 
> Just thought you might like this data.


Thanks mate. CO asked police clearance on 4th July, handed in 2 weeks late. Still waiting .&#8230;


----------



## Bazzareido

s062536365f said:


> Anybody who lodged in May - July 2013 had their nomination approved? Or even PR granted? Thanks


Yes, My Nomination was submitted on May 1st I think it was. I had a case officer within a month and approval was given around June 15th, Took some extra time as case officer was waiting for extra documents from the company.

My application was then submitted on the 3rd of July and I have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## owe

Seems the applications after July in taking time... Anyone got the visa yet?


----------



## londongal

My DRC nomination application was lodged 1 August 2013 but we haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## owe

londongal said:


> My DRC nomination application was lodged 1 August 2013 but we haven't heard anything yet.


Even the ack letter?


----------



## londongal

By ack letter, do you mean acknowledgement letter? My agent forwarded me what looks like a standard auto-generated email from IMMI. That email was received same day as lodgement of nomination. 

BTW - for all those who are not aware, found out that some (not all) visa fees are increasing on 1 September 2013, including ENS and RSMS. 

Looks like Australia is turning to migrants to help them get their country debt back in check. Seems we are having to pay (a very high visa fee) for the privilege to stay here and earn a good salary and pay taxes which also helps the economy, so we pay twice


----------



## saki

The most recent visa grant i have seen is for a person who lodged his application on 11th June and got approval on 19th Aug which shows they are now upto June applicants but saying that there are many applicants from May and early June who hasnt got any response yet!


----------



## Tom2008

Hi everyone 
Here is my timeline 
9/4/2013 Nomination and PR application lodged through MA at Parramatta office.
same day acknowledge letter received.
28/5/2013 Nomination approved.
4/7/2013 CO assigned and asked police clearance which handed in 2 weeks.
22/8/2013 PR approved
So happy today, hope every one here good luck to get visa soon.


----------



## imrannasir

ashishkandoi said:


> I have also applied for ENS 186 in first week of may'13, but not received any response. My application is descision ready still it is taking so long. Hiw about others
> 
> Hi, have you got any response. i have lodged my application on 22 June.


----------



## imrannasir

saki said:


> The most recent visa grant i have seen is for a person who lodged his application on 11th June and got approval on 19th Aug which shows they are now upto June applicants but saying that there are many applicants from May and early June who hasnt got any response yet!


I know a friend who lodged DRC application on 2 June but he haven't received any response from DIAC.


----------



## imrannasir

Hey there,

Here is my timeline so far:

186 Direct Entry stream, DRC, Perth Office.
Nomination lodged: 22/06/2013
Nomination acknowledgement received: 22/06/2013
Application lodged: 22/06/2013
Application acknowledgement received: 22/06/2013

No response from DIAC yet.

Cheers and good luck to all!!!


----------



## bmacavanza

DIAC timelime on their website is 6 months. Hence, don't expect an early decision.


----------



## owe

bmacavanza said:


> DIAC timelime on their website is 6 months. Hence, don't expect an early decision.


Yes, everyone knows that.
The goal here is just to share the timeframe as some people got the PR before or after 6months.... ;-)

I'm wondering why the timeframe can fluctuate so much even with all the right documentation handled.


----------



## imrannasir

The timeframe fluctuate as there are 2 types of application DRC and non-DRC.
Usually DRC takes about 1-2 months but due to number of application the process is getting longer.
Non-DRC application takes 4-6 months normally and again due to application they are taking longer.

Other reason for fluctuation is where you lodged your application, there are 2 offices in Australia who is granting this visa.

As i have lodged my application in Perth office.


----------



## imrannasir

Assessment of applications lodge in the 3rd week of May 2013 is ongoing at Perth office.


----------



## owe

imrannasir said:


> Assessment of applications lodge in the 3rd week of May 2013 is ongoing at Perth office.


That's good!!

Someone know about parramatta office?


----------



## imrannasir

Hi Owe,

Parramatta office
Non DRC application - Assessment of application lodged in 2 week of April 2013 is ongoing.

DRC application - Assessment of application lodged in 2-3 week of May 2013 is ongoing.


----------



## Rich C

imrannasir said:


> Assessment of applications lodge in the 3rd week of May 2013 is ongoing at Perth office.


Where did you find this information?

My application was lodged end of April and the company part is not even accepted.

Wondering if my company has not met requirements (although they have sponsored before)

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## imrannasir

Richard,

I got the information from analysis of different forum over the internet. The people have shared their experience.

Was your application a DRC?

Nomination and visa application lodged at the same time?


----------



## Rich C

Thanks for that,

My application has all documentation if that is what you mean. 

I had the majority of the documentation, and added the last within 2 weeks of my visa application.

Nomination and visa were around a week apart. So all information would have been lodged within 1 month.

Regards


Richard


----------



## imrannasir

Including all documentation itself doesn't mean that your application was DRC application.

If your application is lodged by registered agent and he have certified your application as decision ready and have signed the decision ready checklist and have submitted to DIAC then your application is considered as DRC.


----------



## Rich C

No this was not then.

Go all my documentation certified and uploaded myself to the DIAC site, no agent involved.


----------



## imrannasir

then your application is not considered as a DRC application.


----------



## saki

imrannasir said:


> Richard,
> 
> I got the information from analysis of different forum over the internet. The people have shared their experience.
> 
> Was your application a DRC?
> 
> Nomination and visa application lodged at the same time?


I think you have missed few in your analysis because DIAC is way ahead.. They have already started NON-DRC applications for June.

Here are the timelines of few people i know.

DRC
Applied 11 June 2013 Got Visa on 19th Aug - 69 Days - Paramatta Office
Applied 13 June 2013 Got Case Officer on 12th Aug 13 asking for more docs. - Parammatta Office

Non DRC
Applied 19th June 2013 Got Nomination Approved 26th Aug - Paramatta Office
Applied 27th June 2013 Got Visa on 16th Aug 2013 - 50 Days Perth Office.

These are the latest one who got some response other than that there are few May applicants who got visa in June/July a month or two ago.

What is there criteria of selecting random files is beyond anyones understanding but it shows they are upto June for both DRC and NON DRC.

Cheers


----------



## Attack Pandas

Hi all
Here is my timeline
26 June 2013 Nomination and PR application lodged DRC through MA at Perth office.
26 August 2013 Nomination approved.
Still waiting for PR to be approved,hope it doesn't take long,cheers


----------



## owe

Attack Pandas said:


> Hi all
> Here is my timeline
> 26 June 2013 Nomination and PR application lodged DRC through MA at Perth office.
> 26 August 2013 Nomination approved.
> Still waiting for PR to be approved,hope it doesn't take long,cheers


You might get soon. Usually after few weeks the answer is given.

How did you find out the nomination was approved? Website?


----------



## Attack Pandas

owe said:


> You might get soon. Usually after few weeks the answer is given.
> 
> How did you find out the nomination was approved? Website?


Received a phone call from MA and when I checked online, the Status of the Nomination application had changed from "in Progress" to "Finalized"


----------



## imrannasir

Congratulation


----------



## Bazzareido

Anyone here lodged an application in July? I lodged on the 3rd of July but have not heard anything back yet. My Nomination was already approved by the time I submitted my Application. FYI, my application was submitted to Parramatta.


----------



## owe

Bazzareido said:


> Anyone here lodged an application in July? I lodged on the 3rd of July but have not heard anything back yet. My Nomination was already approved by the time I submitted my Application. FYI, my application was submitted to Parramatta.


Hi,
Yes I made the lodgment in July.
I haven't hear anything back yet.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## imrannasir

owe said:


> Hi,
> Yes I made the lodgment in July.
> I haven't hear anything back yet.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!


I made the lodgment in June.
I haven't hear anything back yet.
Perth office.


----------



## holmki

I applied 26 June, DRC through Migration Agent at Parramatta.

Absolutely nothing for now :-(


----------



## Jfb

holmki said:


> I applied 26 June, DRC through Migration Agent at Parramatta.
> 
> Absolutely nothing for now :-(


I applied DRC 25 June Parramatta, also nothing since then.


----------



## chilledbeer

*I'm in!*

OK. I've been lurking the forums and this thread in particular for a while now. I think its time to share my timeline as well.

17/6/2013 Nomination and PR application lodged through MA at Parramatta office.
same day acknowledge letter received.
27/8/2013 Nomination approved.
3/9/2013 PR approved

For all the paperwork done and applied for PR with all documents ready. DRC.

I hope everyone else's application also gets granted soon. Good luck.


----------



## imrannasir

congratulation.


----------



## Attack Pandas

MA called me and said that I have a case officer,she is requesting for one additional parer work that I am submitting this coming Friday,hope they finalized my case soon,and congrats to all who got their visa,and good luck to all who are still waiting


----------



## Family

*Time Line*

HI actually i am new in this forum but i would like to share my time line also this is very helpful site to get updates ok my time lines are below for ENS 186

Application & Nomination lodged 6th June 2013 (Temporary Transition stream)
CO alloted on 20th Aug 2013
and than have asked for PC australia, Native Country PC , Medical, Few documents from company like business extract, company extract, reference letter from current employer, BAS , Tax PAYG for all employees, form 1221 & form 80 etc. Have submitted all documents till now just waiting for reply, but looking to this they have asked all documents again does anyone else has to face same thing.


----------



## owe

I'm still waiting for updates....
Crossing the fingers to get it next week...


----------



## 186

Hi there i have applied 186 
07/jun/2013
i m waiting for nomination and Pr to get approved
still no updates shall i call my MA or its normal


----------



## 186

Hi there i have applied 186 
07/jun/2013
i m waiting for nomination and Pr to get approved
still no updates shall i call my MA or its normal


----------



## 186

I applied on 7 th June 2013 
Haven't heard anything


----------



## 186

*186*



owe said:


> I'm still waiting for updates....
> Crossing the fingers to get it next week...


when u applied 
i applied on Jun 7 2013


----------



## susannab

Hi, my timeline so far for 186 residence transition stream
24/06 - nomination 
03/07 - application
05/09 - nomination approved 

Still waiting for PR approval. 
Does anyone know how long should it take now? 

Thanks


----------



## susannab

s062536365f said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Here is my timeline so far:
> 
> 186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office.
> Nomination lodged: 12/07/2013
> Nomination acknowledgement received: 12/07/2013
> Nomination documents uploaded: 16/07/2013
> Application lodged: 16/07/2013
> Application acknowledgement received: 16/07/2013
> 
> Cheers and good luck to all!!!


Hi, any news so far?


----------



## Bazzareido

Thats the same date I submitted my Application and I have still not heard anything.


----------



## s062536365f

susannab said:


> Hi, any news so far?


No nothing at all:-( Let me know if there is any progress on your side pls, cheers!


----------



## 186

s062536365f said:


> No nothing at all:-( Let me know if there is any progress on your side pls, cheers!


even I have applied on 7 jun 2013 
no news so far


----------



## bmacavanza

5 months and waiting


----------



## saki

Hi Everyone,

So finally i have got that golden email actually should say a phone call from my MA.

ENS 186

Transition Pathway

Office: Sydney
Nomination & Visa applied: 18th June 2013
Acknowledge: 18th June 2013
Nomination Approved: 26th Aug 2013
Case Officer: 4th Sep 2013 ( Only know because CO asked for Form 80 and a Police Clearance Certificate from back home)
Documents Submitted: 19th Sep 2013 in the morning
Visa Granted: 19th Sep 2013 (1hr after submitting the docs)
Total: 93 Days 

GoodLuck to everyone who is waiting 

Cheers


----------



## murali2610

saki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So finally i have got that golden email actually should say a phone call from my MA.
> 
> ENS 186
> 
> Transition Pathway
> 
> Office: Sydney
> Nomination & Visa applied: 18th June 2013
> Acknowledge: 18th June 2013
> Nomination Approved: 26th Aug 2013
> Case Officer: 4th Sep 2013 ( Only know because CO asked for Form 80 and a Police Clearance Certificate from back home)
> Documents Submitted: 19th Sep 2013 in the morning
> Visa Granted: 19th Sep 2013 (1hr after submitting the docs)
> Total: 93 Days
> 
> GoodLuck to everyone who is waiting
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Saki. Was your's direct entry or temporary transition and DRC/Non-DRC?


----------



## saki

murali2610 said:


> Congrats Saki. Was your's direct entry or temporary transition and DRC/Non-DRC?


Temporary Transition ( 2yrs on 457)
Non-DRC


----------



## Bazzareido

Thats good to know!!! I cant be far behind you now. Application went in on the 3rd July, Non-DRC and also Temporary Transition.


----------



## murali2610

saki said:


> Temporary Transition ( 2yrs on 457)
> Non-DRC


Cool. I am in the process of applying for my PR through ENS Direct entry. I am planning to submit it as DRC. Did you apply for your Indian PCC from Australia and if so how long did it take?


----------



## DuffDownunder

I submitted on the 27th June, DRA, via Fragomen. If this is a linear process, I should hear in 10 ish days. This exercise has taught me that I'm not a patient man !-)


----------



## susannab

Bazzareido said:


> Thats good to know!!! I cant be far behind you now. Application went in on the 3rd July, Non-DRC and also Temporary Transition.


I applied in the same day as you and also non-DRC and Temp. Transition. Did you apply together with your nomination? Or has the nomination been approved yet?


----------



## Bazzareido

susannab said:


> I applied in the same day as you and also non-DRC and Temp. Transition. Did you apply together with your nomination? Or has the nomination been approved yet?


I put my nomination in first and waited for it to be accepted before I put my application in. So my Nomination has already been accepted.


----------



## MellonCollie

Hey all,

My agent submitted my ENS (Direct Entry) DRC towards the end of August. On 28th Aug, I received two documents - "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" and "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application (Nomination)". 

Does this mean that the nomination part is approved and the visa application is being processed now? If not, how does one come to find out when the nomination is approved?

Cheers.


----------



## Family

*PR Granted*

Office: Sydney
Nomination & Visa applied: 07th June 2013
Acknowledge: 07th June 2013
Nomination Approved: 17th SEP 2013
Case Officer: 19th AUG 2013 ( Only know because CO asked for Form 80 and a Police Clearance Certificate etc)
Documents Submitted: 16th Sep 2013 in the morning
Visa Granted: 17th Sep 2013

GoodLuck to everyone who is waiting

Cheers


----------



## DuffDownunder

DuffDownunder said:


> I submitted on the 27th June, DRA, via Fragomen. If this is a linear process, I should hear in 10 ish days. This exercise has taught me that I'm not a patient man !-)


Visa granted 10 minutes ago. 1 day under 3 months...

.2 years ago I quit my job after 26 years, sold my house and moved my family, my dog and my car to Australia. Not many people know that due to my advanced years I could not actually emigrate, only move as a temporary business migrant for four years. It was a massive risk. Today, we were granted permanent residency in Australia. We are officially allowed to stay ! Emotional.

I'll be back here in two years researching citizenship


----------



## Maggie-May24

Congratulations Duff!


----------



## owe

DuffDownunder said:


> Visa granted 10 minutes ago. 1 day under 3 months...
> 
> .2 years ago I quit my job after 26 years, sold my house and moved my family, my dog and my car to Australia. Not many people know that due to my advanced years I could not actually emigrate, only move as a temporary business migrant for four years. It was a massive risk. Today, we were granted permanent residency in Australia. We are officially allowed to stay ! Emotional.
> 
> I'll be back here in two years researching citizenship


Congratulations!!!! I can imagine how happy you are! :-D


----------



## DuffDownunder

owe said:


> Congratulations!!!! I can imagine how happy you are! :-D


I can tell you I must have read and re read the Visa email a 100 times.... funny how all that effort, cost and stress are dissolved by one email and a PDF.

Take it easy

Gary


----------



## razzz

hi all
I have applied on 07 jun 2013
no news so far 
I have applied ens 186 DRC


----------



## Coldal

Hi all.

I am new to this forum. My time line is as follows;

24th June - DRC application and nomination lodged Sydney by MA 
24th June - acknowledgment received
Just coming up on 10 weeks.
Now wait and see!!

Does anyone know how long it takes for a nomination to be approved?


----------



## bmacavanza

mine is 5 months now. I think around 6 months.


----------



## DuffDownunder

Coldal said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for a nomination to be approved?


You submitted three days before me... I was also DR, Sydney and via an MA so I suspect you will hear soon. I was checking the VEVO site every night... It is the best feeling....


----------



## holmki

Happy to update my timeline:

ICT Project Manager, family of four
10/12 IELTS
10/12 Medicals
01/13 ACS Skills Assessment
10/12 - 06/13 Employer needs some time to sort out his bits and pieces
26/06/2013 186 ENS DES Nomination and Application lodged DRC by MA (Parramatta CoE)

exactly 3 LOOONG months waiting without any notifications / questions... 

And finally 26/09/2013: Nomination approved and Visa granted all of a sudden! Sooo happy 

Good luck for everyone still waiting!
Mat


----------



## Coldal

DuffDownunder said:


> You submitted three days before me... I was also DR, Sydney and via an MA so I suspect you will hear soon. I was checking the VEVO site every night... It is the best feeling....


I know how you feel Duff, I have been checking it every day. Congratulations on getting your PR, you took the risk and its time to rep the reward!

We are transitioning from 457 to 186. Was your nomination approved prior to your application or did you submitted both at the same time?


----------



## Jais

Hi everyone. I m new on these forums. I wanted to share my timeline with you guys to give a hope.
Non DRC-- No MA
186-Direct entry
Nomination lodged--3 Nov 2013
Visa Application lodged--6 Nov 2013
Nomination approved --27 Nov
Case officer allocated for visa application as we'll ask for some more information that has been sent today.
Waiting for decision ..


----------



## holmki

Jais said:


> Hi everyone. I m new on these forums. I wanted to share my timeline with you guys to give a hope.
> Non DRC-- No MA
> 186-Direct entry
> Nomination lodged--3 Nov 2013
> Visa Application lodged--6 Nov 2013
> Nomination approved --27 Nov
> Case officer allocated for visa application as we'll ask for some more information that has been sent today.
> Waiting for decision ..


I am confused - lodged November 2013?


----------



## Jais

Yes, I lodged my 186 in. nov. 2013 at Parramatta Office.


----------



## shingle

no you didn't!!! check your dates- it's only October ......


----------



## Jais

Sorry guys, my mistake
It's Sep 2013


----------



## Gandalf

okay, let me add my timeline:

non-DRC, applying under Direct Entry Stream, Melbourne office
Nomination application: 02-Aug-2013
Acknowledgment letter: 02-Aug-2013

Status always "In Progress", no any news since then

Regards,


----------



## Bazzareido

Hi Guys

Just thought I would let everyone know that my application was approved today.

If you look back at my old posts you will see the time line for my nomination that was approved before I put my application in on the 3rd of July.

Thanks to all here for posting the time lines...

Bazzareido out...


----------



## susannab

Bazzareido said:


> Hi Guys Just thought I would let everyone know that my application was approved today. If you look back at my old posts you will see the time line for my nomination that was approved before I put my application in on the 3rd of July. Thanks to all here for posting the time lines... Bazzareido out...


 that is great news! Congrats! Was yours DRC? I applied on the 4th but still no news...


----------



## scotinoz

*Timeline*

I have been relying on this forum to give me hope when waiting for my PR so I thought I would share my timeline:

24 May 2013 - nomination & visa applications submitted, DRC using MA
24 May 2013 - electronic acknowledgment 
ICT Project Manager 
457 transition stream 
2 October - visa granted, out of the blue!


----------



## marinsdad

Hi, I'm new to the forum but I thought I would share my ongoing timeline:

14 July 2013 - nomination & visa applications submitted, DR using MA 457 transition
14 July 2013 - electronic acknowledgment 
9 September - nomination approved
as of now we're still waiting on our PR.
As far as I know the application was lodged through the Melbourne office . I called them yesterday to get an Idea on progress and timeline and they said I should still expect to wait another 6-8 months from the date that the nomination was approved. I hope this isn't the case


----------



## susannab

marinsdad said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum but I thought I would share my ongoing timeline: 14 July 2013 - nomination & visa applications submitted, DR using MA 457 transition 14 July 2013 - electronic acknowledgment 9 September - nomination approved as of now we're still waiting on our PR. As far as I know the application was lodged through the Melbourne office . I called them yesterday to get an Idea on progress and timeline and they said I should still expect to wait another 6-8 months from the date that the nomination was approved. I hope this isn't the case


 oh no! That's bad news! I have almost the same time frames as you and I was hoping to have the application being approved soon. I will try to give them a call.


----------



## Maggie-May24

I've now joined the queue after lodging my application this evening. Here's my details:

186 ENS Temporary Transition Stream
Non DRC, without a MA
Nomination lodged Oct. 7, 2013
Application lodged Oct. 8, 2013

I would have lodged my application yesterday, but I stumbled across my old passports yesterday evening when looking for something. I'd gotten a letter from Passport Canada with my prior passport details so I at least had proof of the information, but I felt more comfortable including certified copies of the actual passports so I got them certified today and got my submission in this evening.

I know it's a long wait, but I really hope DIBP is able to get through the applications more quickly for all our sakes.


----------



## singhap78

Hi Guys,
I learned alot from your experience .
Just want to share my time line with ENS 186
Nomination and Visa Lodged :15 Aug 2013
Medical :05/09/2013
CO email or appointment :09 Oct 2013 for further information
Information send : 0830Time 10 Oct 2013
Visa Grant : 1030 time 10 Oct 2013
My Occupation : Management Accountant DRC 
My Citizenship : New Zealand 
total time 55 Days

These people are Quick .Best of Luck to all of you


----------



## 186

singhap78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I learned alot from your experience .
> Just want to share my time line with ENS 186
> Nomination and Visa Lodged :15 Aug 2013
> Medical :05/09/2013
> CO email or appointment :09 Oct 2013 for further information
> Information send : 0830Time 10 Oct 2013
> Visa Grant : 1030 time 10 Oct 2013
> My Occupation : Management Accountant DRC
> My Citizenship : New Zealand
> total time 55 Days
> 
> These people are Quick .Best of Luck to all of you


I need to know whether u been sponsored by some inept it was through skill select


----------



## razzz

singhap78 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I learned alot from your experience .
> Just want to share my time line with ENS 186
> Nomination and Visa Lodged :15 Aug 2013
> Medical :05/09/2013
> CO email or appointment :09 Oct 2013 for further information
> Information send : 0830Time 10 Oct 2013
> Visa Grant : 1030 time 10 Oct 2013
> My Occupation : Management Accountant DRC
> My Citizenship : New Zealand
> total time 55 Days
> 
> These people are Quick .Best of Luck to all of you


Have u ben sponseerd by someone or was that skill select


----------



## Maggie-May24

razzz said:


> Have u ben sponseerd by someone or was that skill select


The 186 visa is Employer sponsored.


----------



## sstock

Hello everyone! 
I have been a fervent reader of this forum and you guys have helped me answer a lot of my questions. I applied for my 186 and following are my timelines. 
Hope the information shared by me helps some of you who are waiting anxiously 

Application type: 186 (with Migration Agent and not Decision Ready) Temp Transition stream
Applicants: Myself as primary and my wife in India as secondary
My Occupation : Electrical Engineer 
My Citizenship : India
Place: Lodged at Parramatta office
Nomination and 186 Visa Lodged : 27 June 2013 (acknowledgement received same day)
Medical :03 July 2013

Did not hear anything for over 3 months so my MA sent an email to DIAC on 3rd Oct 2013

CO appointment :08 Oct 2013 
CO approved nomination on 08 Oct 2013 and asked for form 80 (me and my wife) 

Information sent : emailed completed forms to CO 09 Oct 2013

Visa Grant : 11 Oct 2013 (MA called me and I immediately checked status online)
Visa granted to both me and my wife

Total time taken: 105 days

For those of you who are regularly checking online Application Status, the following are key things to look at:
CO request additional info: the status of some documents changes to "Requested" (from either "Recommended" or "Received")
Application status: It says "In Progress" even if CO is allocated. Immediately changes to "Finalised" once visa is granted. The status next to applicants name changes to "Granted" from "Processing"

I will be signing off this forum. Thank You all for the help in getting through. If any questions you are free to ask. Good luck and Ta-Ta


----------



## Coldal

Delighted to announce that my PR was approved today.

Lodged DR through MA on 24 July. 
Transition from 457 to 186.
Approved 11 October. 

Took 11 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## razzz

Gandalf said:


> okay, let me add my timeline:
> 
> non-DRC, applying under Direct Entry Stream, Melbourne office
> Nomination application: 02-Aug-2013
> Acknowledgment letter: 02-Aug-2013
> 
> Status always "In Progress", no any news since then
> 
> Regards,


Any news so far for u 
Because I have applied on 7 th June 2013


----------



## subu

Hi everyone,

My visa grant letter came through yesterday afternoon! Huge relief! Here's my timeline -


ENS 186, Temporary Residence Transition, MA, Non-DR, Parramatta Office, Nomination and Application submitted together
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Lodged: 28/06/2013
Approved: 21/10/2013

Total days: 115

Good luck to everyone waiting..

Cheers


----------



## s062536365f

Firstly congrats to all of you who have already got it!

Is here anybody who applied in July/August under 186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office. Ideally VETASSES occupation with some outcome? 

Cheers!


----------



## psinau

*ENS 186 Timeline Nomination applied 16 Sep 2013*

Hi, my timeline so far for 186 residence transition stream
16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer 
Waiting for the nomination approval...

Haven't submitted my PR application yet but thinking to apply as i've read in a couple of cases that if you have submitted your transition application in parallel than PR is granted in a few weeks after nomination approval


----------



## msvas

Hi, 
I have been watching this forum and good to know others experiences,
My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,No MA,Non DR.
17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer 
17 July 2013 - Acknowledgment received.
Waiting for the nomination approval...
Status says in Progress,3.5 months so far,its been a long wait .
Not yet lodged my Visa application as my 2 years work experience completes in Dec,13.I am a New Zealand Citizen.
Hopefully its not going to be any longer.Thanks


----------



## psinau

I think the Direct Entry doesn't have a 2 year requirement. Its the transition scheme that requires 2 years work requirement with the employer.


----------



## psinau

msvas said:


> Hi,
> I have been watching this forum and good to know others experiences,
> My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,No MA,Non DR.
> 17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer
> 17 July 2013 - Acknowledgment received.
> Waiting for the nomination approval...
> Status says in Progress,3.5 months so far,its been a long wait .
> Not yet lodged my Visa application as my 2 years work experience completes in Dec,13.I am a New Zealand Citizen.
> Hopefully its not going to be any longer.Thanks


I think the Direct Entry doesn't have a 2 year requirement. Its the transition scheme that requires 2 years work requirement with the employer. I've also read in the forums that if application is applied before the nomination is approved then the same case offices is assigned for both and the process is much quicker that waiting for the nomination approval and then applying for PR (additional 6 months).


----------



## msvas

psinau said:


> I think the Direct Entry doesn't have a 2 year requirement. Its the transition scheme that requires 2 years work requirement with the employer.


It does require 2 years work experience for NZ citizens for claiming exemptions under skills which doesn't require skills assessments.


----------



## Gandalf

razzz said:


> Any news so far for u
> Because I have applied on 7 th June 2013


No, nothing so far... 

Did you also apply in Melbourne?


----------



## Mac_83

*Timeline - Round 2 !*

So im back on this forum AGAIN !

My original application was run by my employer in 2012 and unfortunately they made a hash of it. Incorrect ASCO codes meant I did not have the 2 years' experience in the same role required and the visa had to be withdrawn. This was despite me doing the same role for the company for 3 years.

Timeline: 
ENS Nomination lodged (Non-DRC): 18th Oct 2012.
ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 5th Nov 2012.
Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 19th Oct 2012.
Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 21st Nov 2012.
VISA WITHDRAWN: 27th May 2013
Direct Entry visa lodged (DR through MA): 25th Oct 2013

Anyone with info on approximate times for DR applications through MA would be much appreciated.

Thanks !


----------



## psinau

Mac_83 said:


> So im back on this forum AGAIN !
> 
> My original application was run by my employer in 2012 and unfortunately they made a hash of it. Incorrect ASCO codes meant I did not have the 2 years' experience in the same role required and the visa had to be withdrawn. This was despite me doing the same role for the company for 3 years.
> 
> Timeline:
> ENS Nomination lodged (Non-DRC): 18th Oct 2012.
> ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 5th Nov 2012.
> Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 19th Oct 2012.
> Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 21st Nov 2012.
> VISA WITHDRAWN: 27th May 2013
> Direct Entry visa lodged (DR through MA): 25th Oct 2013
> 
> Anyone with info on approximate times for DR applications through MA would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks !


Sorry to hear that, it was very negligent on your employers part! Have you filed using the same employer or have you used the Direct Entry with a new Employer? I'm asking it as I've been with my Employer for more than 2 years and they have recently nominated me under transition but there is a chance that i might have to change job soon. So wondering if I would be able to get a direct entry nomination through the new employer...


----------



## Mac_83

psinau said:


> Sorry to hear that, it was very negligent on your employers part! Have you filed using the same employer or have you used the Direct Entry with a new Employer? I'm asking it as I've been with my Employer for more than 2 years and they have recently nominated me under transition but there is a chance that i might have to change job soon. So wondering if I would be able to get a direct entry nomination through the new employer...


I'm still with the same company. I went through skills assess and got into the direct entry stream. As far as i am aware though you do not need to be with an employer for any period of time for them to sponsor you so long as they agree to do so.


----------



## psinau

Mac_83 said:


> I'm still with the same company. I went through skills assess and got into the direct entry stream. As far as i am aware though you do not need to be with an employer for any period of time for them to sponsor you so long as they agree to do so.


Thanks and good luck with your application.


----------



## s062536365f

Hi guys,

Yesterday I got an email from the department asking for a form 80, sent yesterday evening and this morning got an email - visa granted!!!!

So here is my timeline:

186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office.
Nomination lodged: 12/07/2013
Nomination acknowledgement received: 12/07/2013
Nomination documents uploaded: 16/07/2013
Application lodged: 16/07/2013
Application acknowledgement received: 16/07/2013
Nomination Approved: 28/10/2013
Additional documents required (form 80): 28/10/2013
Application Approved: 29/10/2013 

Total: 105 days

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Maggie-May24

s062536365f said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from the department asking for a form 80, sent yesterday evening and this morning got an email - visa granted!!!!
> 
> So here is my timeline:
> 
> 186 Direct Entry stream, no DRC no MA. Parramatta Office.
> Nomination lodged: 12/07/2013
> Nomination acknowledgement received: 12/07/2013
> Nomination documents uploaded: 16/07/2013
> Application lodged: 16/07/2013
> Application acknowledgement received: 16/07/2013
> Nomination Approved: 28/10/2013
> Additional documents required (form 80): 28/10/2013
> Application Approved: 29/10/2013
> 
> Total: 105 days
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


Wow, that would suggest they didn't do much of a formal check into the information you provided on your Form 80. Perhaps it's not as relevant for the 186, although I'm not sure why that would be. Did you apply from on shore or off shore?


----------



## s062536365f

Well apparently form 80 is always required and is to be completed by all applicants who are 16 years of age or over (that's what is says in the email). And I got the approval around 8:45 in the morning, so I think it's just a formality. 

It was an onshore application - no agent. If there is anybody thinking whether to use an agent or not - don't. I don't think it really matters and it's actually quite simple process to apply. Don't waste your money and don't support agents - those I have dealt with are useless anyway;-)


----------



## Maggie-May24

s062536365f said:


> Well apparently form 80 is always required and is to be completed by all applicants who are 16 years of age or over (that's what is says in the email). And I got the approval around 8:45 in the morning, so I think it's just a formality.
> 
> It was an onshore application - no agent. If there is anybody thinking whether to use an agent or not - don't. I don't think it really matters and it's actually quite simple process to apply. Don't waste your money and don't support agents - those I have dealt with are useless anyway;-)


Maybe being onshore, made the background check less relevant (that'd be nice since I'm an onshore applicant as well). I haven't used an agent, but that was due to cost rather than experience - an agent was used for my 457 and if I could have afforded someone to double-check my work I'd have taken advantage of it. I assume agents are like most a lot of occupations - most are very capable and useful but there are some that don't quite meet that description.


----------



## msvas

Hi,
Just got my Nomination approval today.
My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,No MA,Non DR.
17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer 
17 July 2013 - Acknowledgment received.
07 Nov 2013 -Nomination approved.
Thanks


----------



## MellonCollie

Congrats!!

Anyone who applied through a Migration Agent with a Decision Ready case in August'13 reached or nearing end of the road? 

I applied MA, DRC at the end of August. No response yet. I can't track progress online as the MA won't give me the password and they won't provide me a worthwhile response on the status of my application either


----------



## razzz

Gandalf said:


> No, nothing so far...
> 
> Did you also apply in Melbourne?


No I have applied in Brisbane office


----------



## MellonCollie

Glad to share with you all that I got my 186 ENS (DES) PR today.

Applied Decision Ready (through MA) - 28th Aug 2013
Received PR - 08th Nov 2013
72 days in all.

It was a long process (I started the whole thing in Dec'12) but worth it all finally.


----------



## benkt

MellonCollie said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Anyone who applied through a Migration Agent with a Decision Ready case in August'13 reached or nearing end of the road?
> 
> I applied MA, DRC at the end of August. No response yet. I can't track progress online as the MA won't give me the password and they won't provide me a worthwhile response on the status of my application either


Hi - yep I just got my nomination approval on Tuesday:
186 Transition stream,MA,DR lodged at the Paramatta office.

23 August 2013 - Acknowledgment received.
05 Nov 2013 -Nomination approved.


----------



## jack2077

MellonCollie said:


> Glad to share with you all that I got my 186 ENS (DES) PR today.
> 
> Applied Decision Ready (through MA) - 28th Aug 2013
> Received PR - 08th Nov 2013
> 72 days in all.
> 
> It was a long process (I started the whole thing in Dec'12) but worth it all finally.


Hi MellonCollie,

Congratulations on your grant !!!

Which office did lodge your application in?

I did mine at Parramatta office DRC / MA on 26th July 2013. Received acknowledgement on 26th July 2013. After that there is no update.. all it says in progress 

Thanks !!!


----------



## MellonCollie

I believe mine was applied through the Melbourne office. 

The only reason I can attribute to differing timelines for people is - ANZSCO code, processing office and nationality (high risk / low risk). Even then, I am not sure if it should make much of a difference. Maybe it's all just random.

FWIW I applied under the ANZSCO code 135112 (ICT Project Manager)


----------



## jack2077

MellonCollie said:


> I believe mine was applied through the Melbourne office.
> 
> The only reason I can attribute to differing timelines for people is - ANZSCO code, processing office and nationality (high risk / low risk). Even then, I am not sure if it should make much of a difference. Maybe it's all just random.
> 
> FWIW I applied under the ANZSCO code 135112 (ICT Project Manager)


Thanks !!!

It does sound bit random 

Anyway once again congratulations and enjoy your PR 

Cheers


----------



## psinau

*ENS 186 Tansition Timeline*

Hi Everyone,

This forum has been very helpful so i'm sharing my timeline so far:

Visa Type: ENS186 - Residence Transition Stream
16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer
10 Nov 2013 - Visa Application lodged (on my own without using any Migration agent)

"Decided to submit the application before nomination gets approved as it may save time since it goes to the same case officer. Learnt it through forums"


----------



## msvas

psinau said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This forum has been very helpful so i'm sharing my timeline so far:
> 
> Visa Type: ENS186 - Residence Transition Stream
> 16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer
> 10 Nov 2013 - Visa Application lodged (on my own without using any Migration agent)
> 
> "Decided to submit the application before nomination gets approved as it may save time since it goes to the same case officer. Learnt it through forums"


I was informed by a Migration Agent that if you lodged your visa before you get your nomination you might get a quick approval with both nomination and Visa.
This will speed up your process.All the best .


----------



## psinau

msvas said:


> I was informed by a Migration Agent that if you lodged your visa before you get your nomination you might get a quick approval with both nomination and Visa.
> This will speed up your process.All the best .


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jack2077

Hi All,

Today evening I received 186 grant email from my MA. 

Here are my timelines:

DIAC Office: Parramatta
Visa Stream: 457 Transition Stream 
Visa and Nomination Lodged: 26/07/2013 (MA/DRC)
Acknowledgement Received: 26/07/2013
Visa and Nomination Grant: 14/11/2013 (Total 111 Days)

From lodgement to grant, no communications... Status through out this period was "In Progress"...

I wish you all all-the-best with your applications and hope you all will also receive your approvals soon.

Cheers


----------



## MellonCollie

Congrats Jack2077! Enjoy ...


----------



## jack2077

MellonCollie said:


> Congrats Jack2077! Enjoy ...


Thanks and wish you all the best


----------



## mark1

Hello Guys,
This is my first time I am posting below is my time line

457 granted on 7th November 2013

186 Direct Entry Visa & Nomination lodged 16 Oct 2013 No MA No DRC Melbourne office
Acknowledgement received same day now wait and watch...
I am in the loop now....


----------



## razzz

Hi guys 
I have applied 186 DR Through MA 
buisness is under random audit of immi 
I applied on 7 June 2013
MA said file will not get case officer til audit will be clear 
I m waiting on to it 
Any suggestion please welcome


----------



## susannab

susannab said:


> Hi, my timeline so far for 186 residence transition stream 24/06 - nomination 03/07 - application 05/09 - nomination approved Still waiting for PR approval. Does anyone know how long should it take now? Thanks


Hi, a great update! On the 15/10 I had a CO assigned to my case and she requested the form 80 plus my Italian police checks. 
I finished providing all documents today 20/11/2013 and it was approved straightaway!

Good luck for you all!


----------



## psinau

*Nomination approved*

Hi Everyone,

This forum has been very helpful so i'm sharing my timeline so far:

Visa Type: ENS186 - Residence Transition Stream
16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer
10 Nov 2013 - Visa Application lodged (in Melbourne on my own without using any Migration agent)

"Decided to submit the application before nomination gets approved as it may save time since it goes to the same case officer. Learnt it through forums"

18 Nov 2013: Nomination approved and same case office assigned to our Visa application 
18 Nov 2013: Request for Medical exam and new character certificates, as the one that I provided were from last year.
22 Nov 2013: Medical exam conducted

All the best to others...


----------



## msvas

psinau said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This forum has been very helpful so i'm sharing my timeline so far:
> 
> Visa Type: ENS186 - Residence Transition Stream
> 16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer
> 10 Nov 2013 - Visa Application lodged (in Melbourne on my own without using any Migration agent)
> 
> "Decided to submit the application before nomination gets approved as it may save time since it goes to the same case officer. Learnt it through forums"
> 
> 18 Nov 2013: Nomination approved and same case office assigned to our Visa application
> 18 Nov 2013: Request for Medical exam and new character certificates, as the one that I provided were from last year.
> 22 Nov 2013: Medical exam conducted
> 
> All the best to others...


I think your approval is not too far away.All the best.


----------



## Maggie-May24

maggie-may24 said:


> I've now joined the queue after lodging my application this evening. Here's my details:
> 
> 186 ENS Temporary Transition Stream
> Non DRC, without a MA
> Nomination lodged Oct. 7, 2013
> Application lodged Oct. 8, 2013
> 
> I would have lodged my application yesterday, but I stumbled across my old passports yesterday evening when looking for something. I'd gotten a letter from Passport Canada with my prior passport details so I at least had proof of the information, but I felt more comfortable including certified copies of the actual passports so I got them certified today and got my submission in this evening.
> 
> I know it's a long wait, but I really hope DIBP is able to get through the applications more quickly for all our sakes.


My nomination has been approved today. Although I've indicated in my timeline above that it was non DRC, I did include a cover letter to my application that because I'd frontloaded by health check and included my police checks with my application, that I hoped they would consider it decision ready. So maybe that's helped it move along quickly.

There's a statement in the nomination approval letter as follows:

"The nominee has lodged an application for permanent residence which is currently being processed."

So I take that as confirmation that lodging the nomination and application together speeds the process up somewhat. Will update once I hear anything more.


----------



## chilgerm

Nomination and application 186 direct stream, non DR, with MA lodged 27/11/13
Acknowledgement letter received 27/11/13
Medicals yet to be done. 
The wait starts... .. Good luck to everyone that is in the same boat.


----------



## southwest1

Hi

Mine is below:

186 Direct Entry, MA, DRC, Parramatta Office. Family of four.
Nomination lodged: 26/11/13
Application lodged: 27/11/13
Forms 80 uploaded, medicals completed

Our outstanding concern: We will need bridging visas if the processing takes more time than what we wish (beyond 15 March 2014). The agent however said BVs are not possible under 186 direct stream, and we would need to lodge another application for 457 subclass if we have problems with our current visas. Could anyone advise on this?


----------



## MellonCollie

I am not so sure. Once your application is submitted, you receive a BV. Till the point your 457 is active, the 457 supersedes the BV. As soon as the 457 expires, the BV kicks in. Once your ENS application is decided (accepted or rejected), this decision is full and final. It may be safe on your part to extend your 457, in the case that your ENS PR is rejected, but I suppose that depends upon your individual circumstances.


----------



## chilgerm

southwest1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine is below:
> 
> 186 Direct Entry, MA, DRC, Parramatta Office. Family of four.
> Nomination lodged: 26/11/13
> Application lodged: 27/11/13
> Forms 80 uploaded, medicals completed
> 
> Our outstanding concern: We will need bridging visas if the processing takes more time than what we wish (beyond 15 March 2014). The agent however said BVs are not possible under 186 direct stream, and we would need to lodge another application for 457 subclass if we have problems with our current visas. Could anyone advise on this?


Hi Southwest.

We (couple) are also on a 457, expiring feb/14 and applied to 186 direct stream so sounds very similar to your case. We DID get already a bridging visa, came attached to the acknowledgement letter we all receive after application. That bridging visa will let us stay for as long as the process takes and gives us work rights to continue with our jobs. I am not sure why your agent would say it is not possible... I would suggest to double check. Good luck!


----------



## southwest1

Thanks for your replies. I am confused too, thought that BV would be granted by default. Maybe the difference is I am currently on student visa (expiring March 2014), not a 457?

Also, we have not received DIAC's acknowledgement letter. MA explained that they are experiencing some issues with their online system. We could still log in to our status page.


----------



## Maggie-May24

My 186 was approved today, yay!

So my timeline was:

186 ENS Temporary Resident Transition Stream
No migration agent used. Technically not DRC although I front-loaded police checks and health check so included a cover letter with my application asking that they consider it decision-ready

Nomination lodged Oct. 7, 2013
Application lodged Oct. 8, 2013
Nomination approved Nov. 26, 2013
Application approved Dec. 2, 2013

8 weeks total from nomination to approval.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats!!!


----------



## psychsuper

*186 granted*

Hi Guys,

My visa was granted today !

My application was not decision ready (Did not use an agent);
Lodged at Paramatta Office.

Please find my timeline below: 
186 - Employer sponsored Temporary Residence Transition stream (completed 2 yrs on a 457 with my firm on May 2013)

Nomination application lodged: 17th June 2013
Nomination approved :12th September 2013
Visa application lodged: 3rd September 2013
Visa granted : 2nd December 2013

More information:

I had done police checks (from my country as well as Australian) before lodging the visa application.
After lodging the visa, the eHealth thingy popped up next day (4th September 2013) and 
booked an appointment the following week and went for medicals.

The department went quite on me for a while and then I got the grant email today. No additional information was requested.

All the very best to all of you who are still waiting. Be patient and
it should come through.

Tips:
Follow the checklist and make sure you have all your documents and forms filled in and all required docs copied and attested by JP.

I dint feel the need to go through an agent. They visa cost itself for my wife and I was 5.2K + another 800 for medicals = 6K. An agent will probably set you back another 3K, AFIK if you read all the instructions and follow the checklist you should be ok. From what I've read in this forum and the rest, Decision ready and an non-decision ready are almost taking the same amount of processing time. But if you are in a hurry might as well go decision-ready. Personal choice I guess.

Cheers,
Psych


----------



## chilgerm

Wow.... congrats Maggie and Psych... your visas were approved so quickly!! our agent told us it was taking 6 - 8 months!!

That gives me hope


----------



## lucky96

Hi all 
i just applied ENS 186 Transition Stream last week Non DCR
My question is that :-
I was sponsored with 457 as a Chef two years ago and i got TRA as a cook in 2009 But my agent said you need TRA as chef So, she applied my application ENS as cook. 
So, i m bit worried becoz i was sponsored with 457 visa as chef and applied ENS 186 as cook????? could anyone guide me plz......


----------



## Maggie-May24

Is this a registered MARA agent you're using?

I'm not an expert, but if you're applying through the Transition Stream you don't need to undergo a skills assessment so I don't see why your agent would say you need to change the occupation for the 186.

From posts on this thread (http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/16632-ens-186-non-drc-applicants-14.html), applicants have had their visa refused when the 186 occupation didn't match the 457 occupation. If you are indeed using a MARA registered agent, you may want to double-check with them regarding the occupation and see if it's going to be a problem.


----------



## lucky96

Thank u so much for reply .....
u r right..... I just found that under Ens 186 Transition Stream, i don't need skills assessment. i don't know why my agent don't know this ....... but anyways could you plz tell me how can i change my occupation from cook to chef ....

thanks...... its really appreciated


----------



## Maggie-May24

lucky96 said:


> Thank u so much for reply .....
> u r right..... I just found that under Ens 186 Transition Stream, i don't need skills assessment. i don't know why my agent don't know this ....... but anyways could you plz tell me how can i change my occupation from cook to chef ....
> 
> thanks...... its really appreciated


If you've used an agent, I'd suggest going through them first to see if they can arrange to change the occupation. After all, you've paid them so you may as well try to get your money's worth. If this is indeed a problem that needs to be fixed, hopefully they wouldn't charge you for the work involved in correcting it.

Or if you'd rather not use the agent, I'd suggest contacting DIBP directly and explaining the situation. I'm not sure how they handle this, i.e. would they let you correct it without having to withdraw your application and re-apply (and pay another application fee).

Sorry, I wish I knew more about this to give you a better answer. There are a few Migration Agents and Adam Grey who post here often so maybe one of them will see this thread and be able to give you some suggestions.


----------



## psinau

*PR Approved*

Hi Everyone,

Happy to share that we got our PR today.
This forum has been very helpful so i'm sharing my timeline so far:

Visa Type: ENS186 - Residence Transition Stream
16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer
10 Nov 2013 - Visa Application lodged (on my own without using any Migration agent) "Decided to submit the application before nomination gets approved as it may save time since it goes to the same case officer. Learnt it through forums"
18 Nov 2013: Nomination approved
16 Dec 2013 - PR approved

Total Duration: 92 days, application applied in Melbourne, Victoria

Thanks to others for sharing their experiences, it were very helpful for us to decide on many things.


----------



## chilgerm

psinau said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share that we got our PR today.
> This forum has been very helpful so i'm sharing my timeline so far:
> 
> Visa Type: ENS186 - Residence Transition Stream
> 16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer
> 10 Nov 2013 - Visa Application lodged (on my own without using any Migration agent) "Decided to submit the application before nomination gets approved as it may save time since it goes to the same case officer. Learnt it through forums"
> 18 Nov 2013: Nomination approved
> 16 Dec 2013 - PR approved
> 
> Total Duration: 92 days, application applied in Melbourne, Victoria
> 
> Thanks to others for sharing their experiences, it were very helpful for us to decide on many things.


congrats!! that was fast...


----------



## msvas

Hi,My timeline so far,
186 Direct entry through migration agent,
Nomination lodged 17th july,2013
Nomination Approved 8th nov,2013
Visa application lodged 17th Dec,2013
So my waiting just started,thanks


----------



## JourneyD

psinau said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share that we got our PR today.
> This forum has been very helpful so i'm sharing my timeline so far:
> 
> Visa Type: ENS186 - Residence Transition Stream
> 16 Sep 2013 - Nomination applied by my Employer
> 10 Nov 2013 - Visa Application lodged (on my own without using any Migration agent) "Decided to submit the application before nomination gets approved as it may save time since it goes to the same case officer. Learnt it through forums"
> 18 Nov 2013: Nomination approved
> 16 Dec 2013 - PR approved
> 
> Total Duration: 92 days, application applied in Melbourne, Victoria
> 
> Thanks to others for sharing their experiences, it were very helpful for us to decide on many things.


Congrats mate. Hope our approval is approaching soon


----------



## JourneyD

*Our applications*

We prepared all documents including all forms, IELTS results and health checks completed before our agent lodged applications.

Applications were submitted by an agent on 12/09/13.
...

We are still waiting for updates patiently, should it normally take this long to allocate a CO? or it was just due to the fact that the process slows down when it approaches Xmas and New Year?

Hope the good news comes soon


----------



## michael2810

I have been watching this forum for quite a while and found it very useful to me. I would like to share my timeline with other people who is on the same road.
457 to 186 Direct entry through migration agent,
all forms completed including health check
06/DEC--nomination and visa application submitted at same time 
07/Dec--acknowledge letter granted 
so far nothing happened


----------



## michael2810

JourneyD said:


> We prepared all documents including all forms, IELTS results and health checks completed before our agent lodged applications.
> 
> Applications were submitted by an agent on 12/09/13.
> ...
> 
> We are still waiting for updates patiently, should it normally take this long to allocate a CO? or it was just due to the fact that the process slows down when it approaches Xmas and New Year?
> 
> Hope the good news comes soon


Hi JourneyD, any updates so far? seems everything slows down when people are still enjoying xmas holiday.


----------



## JourneyD

michael2810 said:


> Hi JourneyD, any updates so far? seems everything slows down when people are still enjoying xmas holiday.


Hi Michael,

Not as yet. I am planning to give my agent a call in couple of weeks to see what's going on. I consider myself pretty patient already, hope this pays me back with a good news in next couple of weeks


----------



## michael2810

*Good luck*

Got Medicare card last week. One step closer. Good luck every one. I will keep you updated.


----------



## pawandhir

*Hii all*

Hii all
Is any body get visa under 186 temp. Transition with 2 different employers? If yes plz rep. I need help
Regards


----------



## pawandhir

JohnnyBlue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am however currently regretting this.
> 
> I came on a 457 as a secondary applicant in April 2010, stareted working with my current employer since August 2010, got a 457 in July 2011 from my sponsor as primary applicant, and applied for an 186 TEMPORARY TRANSITION STREAM on Oct 2, 2012....
> 
> But is the 2years requirement satisfied?
> 
> This is what is specified in the legislation:
> "(3) (c) (A) the holder of the Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa identified in subparagraph (a)(ii) has been employed in the position in respect of which the person holds a Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa for a total period of at least 2 years (not including any period of unpaid leave) in the period of 3 years immediately before the nominator made the application;"
> 
> and on the Immigration website they state:
> "Temporary Residence Transition Stream
> For subclass 457 visa holders who:
> •	have worked for their employer for the last two years; and
> •	the employer wants to offer them a permanent position that matches or closely aligns with their subclass 457 occupation.
> Direct Entry Stream
> For applicants who:
> •	are in Australia and do not hold a subclass 457 visa; or
> •	have not held a subclass 457 visa for the last two years; or
> •	are applying directly from overseas."
> 
> I have been crazy in the last two days contating agents, and calling 131881.
> 
> I got told by 131881 that my secondary was a subclass 457, but then I got also told that I needed to be primary applicant for 2years.
> One agent told me I need to fill in the form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) and apply for the direct stream and get my skills assessed ASAP. 131881 also told me that in a more recent call.
> Another agent told me that since I worked in the current position for 2 of the previous 3 years I am fine. A third agent will come back to me on Monday.
> 
> Has anyone been in a similar situation?


Hii mate
How r u


----------



## pawandhir

Hii
Thanx for ur help


----------



## pawandhir

kevh_uk said:


> Thanks Tom!
> 
> Damn it! I thought it meant my application was further along
> 
> The wait continues!


hii
did u got ur PR? Plz exchange ur experience.
regards


----------



## Maggie-May24

pawandhir said:


> HiiI am on 457 visa from 10 Dec. 2011 on pre press trade person. But now on 1 June 2013 'sponsored company lost one court case in court & Hon. Court liquidation company. Court sell all machines by auction. So 1 other company who buy some machines from there, sponsor me for same role. both company doing same production & all same job duties. and my new nomination approved on 2 Aug. 2013. So now my question is " am i eligible for 186 visa in Feb. 2014 ( total 2 years 2 months 457 experience ? My new employer is ready for sponsor me for 186 visa temporary residence transition. is any chance i can apply PR becouse in my case its not my fault & not my employers fault..


You've asked this before and it was answered by Mark who is a registered migration agent. "Just purchasing machines would not allow you to credit your 2 years towards an ENS visa - the only way this could work is if the new company purchased the old company and retained the ABN number of the old company - essentially it would be the old company operating under new management/ownership. Other than that, for the temporary residence transition pathway for the ENS your 2-years on a 457 would need to start again. Have you looked at the Direct Entry pathway? Essentially 3 years experience in your occupation (but at any employer) and a skills assessment, plus IELTS 6 or higher on each band of the test."


----------



## pawandhir

maggie-may24 said:


> you've asked this before and it was answered by mark who is a registered migration agent. "just purchasing machines would not allow you to credit your 2 years towards an ens visa - the only way this could work is if the new company purchased the old company and retained the abn number of the old company - essentially it would be the old company operating under new management/ownership. Other than that, for the temporary residence transition pathway for the ens your 2-years on a 457 would need to start again. Have you looked at the direct entry pathway? Essentially 3 years experience in your occupation (but at any employer) and a skills assessment, plus ielts 6 or higher on each band of the test."


hii maggie
i have 4 years fulltime experience with 6 each..
But don't have tra


----------



## michael2810

Sorry mate, do not know how to help. Maybe seek advice from a immi lawyer?


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Sorry mate, do not know how to help. Maybe seek advice from a immi lawyer?


Hey Michael have you heared any news from immi about your case yet ?


----------



## michael2810

*No news*



Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael have you heared any news from immi about your case yet ?


No, nothing from the immi. I checked my immi account almost every day, the status is still in progress, which was expected as i learned from this forum that they are very slow in updating the online status. Wondering if any one got pr approved since Xmas.


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> No, nothing from the immi. I checked my immi account almost every day, the status is still in progress, which was expected as i learned from this forum that they are very slow in updating the online status. Wondering if any one got pr approved since Xmas.


Hi Michael

I have seen a lot of cases came till 17 the jan after that I havenot heard anything it seems like they are really slow now .we both have applied same day hope we have some thing to know this week or next week


----------



## marco.c84

Hi,

I lodge my 186 Temporary Residence Transition (nomination and app) with Decision Ready using an immigration agent on: 15/Nov/2013
Obviously still waiting, my agent said that with Decision Ready the process is faster.
Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## michael2810

marco.c84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodge my 186 Temporary Residence Transition (nomination and app) with Decision Ready using an immigration agent on: 15/Nov/2013
> Obviously still waiting, my agent said that with Decision Ready the process is faster.
> Does anyone have experience with it?


Hi, Macro, some one who are lucky enough got their PR within 3 months. Hope your luck is coming to you soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## marco.c84

michael2810 said:


> Hi, Macro, some one who are lucky enough got their PR within 3 months. Hope your luck is coming to you soon. Please keep us updated.


Thanks Michael, yes I will.


----------



## michael2810

Another week starts. Hope some thing good can happen this week. Good luck!


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Another week starts. Hope some thing good can happen this week. Good luck!


I am sick of waiting now it's killing me everyday


----------



## msvas

Hi,
I lodged my visa application on 17th December through a Migration Agent.
My agent says from December we are not able to check the status of applications when applications are lodged through agent portal.I was wondering,if this is true?
So,unfortunately I am not able to check my status. Let me know experiences of you guys,thanks


----------



## michael2810

msvas said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my visa application on 17th December through a Migration Agent.
> My agent says from December we are not able to check the status of applications when applications are lodged through agent portal.I was wondering,if this is true?
> So,unfortunately I am not able to check my status. Let me know experiences of you guys,thanks


Hi Msvas, I was told by my agent that immi dep changed or updated ??their online system since 6th/Dec. But it does not make sense to me that you can not check your status. Maybe contact them with more details. Sorry, wish I could have known more.


----------



## saini

Hi
My timeline so far:
186 DR nomination lodged: 23 Sept 2013
nomination approved: 3 Dec 2013
186 visa application (DR) lodged : 4 Jan 2014
Ack letter received : 4 Jan 2014
waiting....


----------



## Shobi777

saini said:


> Hi
> My timeline so far:
> 186 DR nomination lodged: 23 Sept 2013
> nomination approved: 3 Dec 2013
> 186 visa application (DR) lodged : 4 Jan 2014
> Ack letter received : 4 Jan 2014
> waiting....


Hi saini

How did you lodge you application as DR on 4 jan 2014 because after 6 dec 2013 immigration stopped getting application as DR and now they are not taking anymore DR applications can you plz guide ?????


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Msvas, I was told by my agent that immi dep changed or updated ??their online system since 6th/Dec. But it does not make sense to me that you can not check your status. Maybe contact them with more details. Sorry, wish I could have known more.


Hey Michael have you got co yet??


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael have you got co yet??


Hi Shobi777, not a single word from them. It's been so quite these days.


----------



## saini

Shobi777 said:


> Hi saini
> 
> How did you lodge you application as DR on 4 jan 2014 because after 6 dec 2013 immigration stopped getting application as DR and now they are not taking anymore DR applications can you plz guide ?????


Migration agent lodged the decision ready application..


----------



## Shobi777

saini said:


> Migration agent lodged the decision ready application..


Hey saini

I donot know how he lodged as DR in jan but if you go to immi website it clearly says that registered migration agents are no longer to lodge applications as DR after 6 dec .all application will allocate to CO as the date of lodgement as they have a set time of each application .


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, not a single word from them. It's been so quite these days.


Hey Michael

I think they have start december cases yet ,but the thing is nomination approval time is between 3 to 6 weeks as if we applied as DR .
But if I look at this point it's 8 weeks gone and still nothing :-(


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael
> 
> I think they have start december cases yet ,but the thing is nomination approval time is between 3 to 6 weeks as if we applied as DR .
> But if I look at this point it's 8 weeks gone and still nothing :-(


Hi shobi777, have you ever tried to contact immi as it has been 8 weeks? I am sure my case was lodged in as DR. My agent told me we have to wait 6-12months.


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi shobi777, have you ever tried to contact immi as it has been 8 weeks? I am sure my case was lodged in as DR. My agent told me we have to wait 6-12months.


Hi Michael

Yes I rang immi yesterday Monday afternoon and they told me that nomination time is 6 to 8 weeks and total ens 186 visa processing time is average 6 months as the date of lodgement and she also said to me that it can be done before 6 months I also spoke to her I have applied As DR and she told me all applications are in Que.so we are not following applications as DR doesnot matter you lodged as DR or not


----------



## saini

Shobi777 said:


> Hey saini
> 
> I donot know how he lodged as DR in jan but if you go to immi website it clearly says that registered migration agents are no longer to lodge applications as DR after 6 dec .all application will allocate to CO as the date of lodgement as they have a set time of each application .


Hi Shobi

can you send me the website link where it says (that registered migration agents are no longer to lodge applications as DR after 6 dec).

thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24

saini said:


> Hi Shobi
> 
> can you send me the website link where it says (that registered migration agents are no longer to lodge applications as DR after 6 dec).
> 
> thanks


I don't think DIBP has it posted on their website, however a link was posted a few weeks back on this forum:
https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...ity-to-lodge-decision-ready-applications.html


----------



## Shobi777

maggie-may24 said:


> I don't think DIBP has it posted on their website, however a link was posted a few weeks back on this forum:
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...ity-to-lodge-decision-ready-applications.html


Hi Maggie-May

Good to see you back ,yes I have read this all before ,I also read this on immigration site in the section of agent gateways now when I click on it it says that I have to log in my agent account to access this info .

Anyway my lawyers also told me last month same thing that mentioned in the link (posted from you )


----------



## saini

maggie-may24 said:


> I don't think DIBP has it posted on their website, however a link was posted a few weeks back on this forum:
> 
> migrationalliance com au/immigration-daily-news/entry/2014-01-employer-nomination-scheme-ens-regional-sponsored-migration-scheme-rsms-policy-update-regarding-changes-to-the-ability-to-lodge-decision-ready-applications.html


thanks maggie for the above info.


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> Yes I rang immi yesterday Monday afternoon and they told me that nomination time is 6 to 8 weeks and total ens 186 visa processing time is average 6 months as the date of lodgement and she also said to me that it can be done before 6 months I also spoke to her I have applied As DR and she told me all applications are in Que.so we are not following applications as DR doesnot matter you lodged as DR or not


Hi Shobi777, I checked again my online status and noticed that my case with nomination was submitted on 6/DEC, but recieved on 6/Jan (took a month to recieve???? how ridiculous) , attached files recieved on 9/DEC. Not sure when do they start to count time. I recon 6/Jan so it 's only 4week and half today. so confused


----------



## Maggie-May24

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, I checked again my online status and noticed that my case with nomination was submitted on 6/DEC, but recieved on 6/Jan (took a month to recieve???? how ridiculous) , attached files recieved on 9/DEC. Not sure when do they start to count time. I recon 6/Jan so it 's only 4week and half today. so confused


When my visa was processing, I noticed my documents changed from "Required" to "Received" after about a month. I *think* this means the CO is now looking through your application and has updated the system to confirm you submitted the documents needed.


----------



## southwest1

My nomination was submitted on 26 November, application - 27 November, all documents uploaded. Heard nothing since then, the online ImmiAccount shows both are "in progress", and the medical links remain uncleared.

Just patiently wait in the hope that no news will be good news eventually...


----------



## michael2810

southwest1 said:


> My nomination was submitted on 26 November, application - 27 November, all documents uploaded. Heard nothing since then, the online ImmiAccount shows both are "in progress", and the medical links remain uncleared.
> 
> Just patiently wait in the hope that no news will be good news eventually...


Hi Southwest, some one got nomination approved in 10weeek. so hopefully your good news is coming soon. Good luck!


----------



## michael2810

maggie-may24 said:


> When my visa was processing, I noticed my documents changed from "Required" to "Received" after about a month. I *think* this means the CO is now looking through your application and has updated the system to confirm you submitted the documents needed.


Hi Maggie-may24, is there any way you could know a co was allocated or not? Also, as I understand from previous threads that there is no priority for DR and all cases have to wait in queue. Is it correct?


----------



## michael2810

*any news coming?*



marco.c84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodge my 186 Temporary Residence Transition (nomination and app) with Decision Ready using an immigration agent on: 15/Nov/2013
> Obviously still waiting, my agent said that with Decision Ready the process is faster.
> Does anyone have experience with it?


Hi marco.c84, any news from your case? it seems to be over 11weeks since you submitted your nomination and application.


----------



## marco.c84

michael2810 said:


> Hi marco.c84, any news from your case? it seems to be over 11weeks since you submitted your nomination and application.


Nop, I called my Immigration Agent today. He said that there is a delay due to case load.


----------



## JourneyD

JourneyD said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Not as yet. I am planning to give my agent a call in couple of weeks to see what's going on. I consider myself pretty patient already, hope this pays me back with a good news in next couple of weeks


Hi guys,

Finally, I can't wait any longer and decided to find out what's going on (our case still does not have a CO since the applications were submitted in Sep.

So... Called them this morning. IMMI staff told me that there was a CO allocated yesterday and put me through to the CO straight away (didn't expect that).

CO told me it normally takes weeks before the final decision to be made. At the meantime, she has sent a request to my MA for additional info.

and... and... We got our PR this afternoon.

So glad... Our patience finally paid off...

Good luck to all of you and wish your applications get approved in the near future!

Our time line:

Submitted application: 12 Sep 2013
CO allocation: 04 Feb 2014
PR approval: 05 Feb 2014


----------



## marco.c84

JourneyD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally, I can't wait any longer and decided to find out what's going on (our case still does not have a CO since the applications were submitted in Sep.
> 
> So... Called them this morning. IMMI staff told me that there was a CO allocated yesterday and put me through to the CO straight away (didn't expect that).
> 
> CO told me it normally takes weeks before the final decision to be made. At the meantime, she has sent a request to my MA for additional info.
> 
> and... and... We got our PR this afternoon.
> 
> So glad... Our patience finally paid off...
> 
> Good luck to all of you and wish your applications get approved in the near future!
> 
> Our time line:
> 
> Submitted application: 12 Sep 2013
> CO allocation: 04 Feb 2014
> PR approval: 05 Feb 2014


Congratulations, did they approve nomination and application the same day?


----------



## Maggie-May24

michael2810 said:


> Hi Maggie-may24, is there any way you could know a co was allocated or not? Also, as I understand from previous threads that there is no priority for DR and all cases have to wait in queue. Is it correct?


I was never told when a CO was allocated, so I think you'd only know if they contact you for more information.

DIBP stopped the DR process in December so they're now simply being processed in the order they are lodged.


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, I checked again my online status and noticed that my case with nomination was submitted on 6/DEC, but recieved on 6/Jan (took a month to recieve???? how ridiculous) , attached files recieved on 9/DEC. Not sure when do they start to count time. I recon 6/Jan so it 's only 4week and half today. so confused


Did u get acknowledgement letter when you lodged application Michael ??
Other reason can be but not sure co has been assigned


----------



## JourneyD

marco.c84 said:


> Congratulations, did they approve nomination and application the same day?


Hi Marco,

Yes, they were approved on the same day.

Good luck mate.


----------



## irfu18

I was about to submit my online application for the 186ENS visa but I noticed that I was not asked for any documents to be attached/uploaded. Is that unusual? Please help. In panic mode!


----------



## Maggie-May24

irfu18 said:


> I was about to submit my online application for the 186ENS visa but I noticed that I was not asked for any documents to be attached/uploaded. Is that unusual? Please help. In panic mode!


It's only after you submit and pay the fee that you are given the ability to upload documents. Then, if you're like me, you immediately start to panic that they're going to process your application before you have a chance to upload all your documents in the next 20 minutes


----------



## southwest1

JourneyD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally, I can't wait any longer and decided to find out what's going on (our case still does not have a CO since the applications were submitted in Sep.
> 
> So... Called them this morning. IMMI staff told me that there was a CO allocated yesterday and put me through to the CO straight away (didn't expect that).
> 
> CO told me it normally takes weeks before the final decision to be made. At the meantime, she has sent a request to my MA for additional info.
> 
> and... and... We got our PR this afternoon.
> 
> So glad... Our patience finally paid off...
> 
> Good luck to all of you and wish your applications get approved in the near future!
> 
> Our time line:
> 
> Submitted application: 12 Sep 2013
> CO allocation: 04 Feb 2014
> PR approval: 05 Feb 2014


Could you tell at what number did you contact IMMI? Thanks


----------



## michael2810

JourneyD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally, I can't wait any longer and decided to find out what's going on (our case still does not have a CO since the applications were submitted in Sep.
> 
> So... Called them this morning. IMMI staff told me that there was a CO allocated yesterday and put me through to the CO straight away (didn't expect that).
> 
> CO told me it normally takes weeks before the final decision to be made. At the meantime, she has sent a request to my MA for additional info.
> 
> and... and... We got our PR this afternoon.
> 
> So glad... Our patience finally paid off...
> 
> Good luck to all of you and wish your applications get approved in the near future!
> 
> Our time line:
> 
> Submitted application: 12 Sep 2013
> CO allocation: 04 Feb 2014
> PR approval: 05 Feb 2014


Hi JourneyD, congrats and so happy for you!


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Did u get acknowledgement letter when you lodged application Michael ??
> Other reason can be but not sure co has been assigned


Hi Shobi777, yes, I have the ack letter sent out the same day my agent submitted my case.


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, yes, I have the ack letter sent out the same day my agent submitted my case.


Hey Michael I spoke to my lawyers this morning I rang him to find out my status so I asked him ,according to him your case has been allocated to co and co has updated in immi account . the day he got you file on his table so it was 6 jan but now he got your file and now it's in process with co all the best hope you will have good news soon cheers and also if you still think it's better to ring department and inform them about your status so they might be able to give you some more info


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael I spoke to my lawyers this morning I rang him to find out my status so I asked him ,according to him your case has been allocated to co and co has updated in immi account . the day he got you file on his table so it was 6 jan but now he got your file and now it's in process with co all the best hope you will have good news soon cheers and also if you still think it's better to ring department and inform them about your status so they might be able to give you some more info


Hi Shobi777, thank you very much for this news. Hopefully goog news is coming soon. How about your application status? Good luck


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, thank you very much for this news. Hopefully goog news is coming soon. How about your application status? Good luck


Hi Michael

Thanks No updates on my case yet lawyers said to me I need to wait hopefully some thing will come out in next 2 weeks w


----------



## JourneyD

southwest1 said:


> Could you tell at what number did you contact IMMI? Thanks


The number I called was 1800 040 070. Was on hold for about 30 min.

Good luck.


----------



## JourneyD

michael2810 said:


> Hi JourneyD, congrats and so happy for you!


Thank you Michael, hope your one is being approved shortly.

Good luck.


----------



## southwest1

JourneyD said:


> The number I called was 1800 040 070. Was on hold for about 30 min.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you Journey. Wish you all the best with your new Aussie residency status!


----------



## marco.c84

Does anyone know how can I check my status?
Do I need a VEVO account?


----------



## michael2810

*check status online*



marco.c84 said:


> Does anyone know how can I check my status?
> Do I need a VEVO account?


Hi marco.c84, firstly you need to create your immiaccount number. You can easily do that through the following link: ImmiAccount. then, you need to import your application by online guidance. They will need you to put in TRN and other personal details. not complicated but takes time to complete. hope this info can be some help to you


----------



## michael2810

*medical checks*



southwest1 said:


> My nomination was submitted on 26 November, application - 27 November, all documents uploaded. Heard nothing since then, the online ImmiAccount shows both are "in progress", and the medical links remain uncleared.
> 
> Just patiently wait in the hope that no news will be good news eventually...


Hi southwest1, you can open the application details and check in the attachments whether your medical results has been received.


----------



## marco.c84

michael2810 said:


> Hi marco.c84, firstly you need to create your immiaccount number. You can easily do that through the following link: ImmiAccount. then, you need to import your application by online guidance. They will need you to put in TRN and other personal details. not complicated but takes time to complete. hope this info can be some help to you


Thanks Michael, I think that i will just wait. Check the application status will not speed up the process but just increase my stress.


----------



## southwest1

michael2810 said:


> Hi southwest1, you can open the application details and check in the attachments whether your medical results has been received.


Hi Michael, I can't see any received attachments other than those documents I provided through MA. One thing still comforting me is that, as some previous applicants have mentioned here, the CO would never make any update to your online application (including medial clearance) until the day he/she approved the visa.


----------



## saini

michael2810 said:


> Hi marco.c84, firstly you need to create your immiaccount number. You can easily do that through the following link: immi gov au/Services/Pages/immiaccount.aspx]ImmiAccount. then, you need to import your application by online guidance. They will need you to put in TRN and other personal details. not complicated but takes time to complete. hope this info can be some help to you


Hi Michael

If we import 186 application to our immiAccount, will it stay in Migration Agent's immiAccount as well. (Migration Agent lodged the application using his immiAccount).

any idea?


----------



## irfu18

maggie-may24 said:


> It's only after you submit and pay the fee that you are given the ability to upload documents. Then, if you're like me, you immediately start to panic that they're going to process your application before you have a chance to upload all your documents in the next 20 minutes


Thanks a lot Maggie. I feel a little less tensed now. I am a bit panicky type.


----------



## michael2810

*checking immiaccount*



saini said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> If we import 186 application to our immiAccount, will it stay in Migration Agent's immiAccount as well. (Migration Agent lodged the application using his immiAccount).
> 
> any idea?


Hi saini, I am not quite sure. Did you try FAQ to see if they have any info?


----------



## BVB

Sorry guys maybe in wrong forum but could anyone let me know what happens if your medical X ray is found to have previous encounter to TB. Well, to my knowledge I never had that issue but I got a letter saying I have to do further test. Do you guys think doctor might be wrong and assumed wrongly. Please advise I am freakin out


----------



## michael2810

BVB said:


> Sorry guys maybe in wrong forum but could anyone let me know what happens if your medical X ray is found to have previous encounter to TB. Well, to my knowledge I never had that issue but I got a letter saying I have to do further test. Do you guys think doctor might be wrong and assumed wrongly. Please advise I am freakin out


Hi BVB, it is likely that they suspect you had TB without any symtoms and they just want to make sure that you do not have active TB now. I would not challenge doctors professional judgement as this report is normally given through more than one doctor's discussion. Good luck


----------



## Shobi777

Hey Michael any updates on your case???


----------



## marco.c84

Except for michael2810 and me, who else is waiting for the 186?

@michael2810: On what and when did you apply?


----------



## Shobi777

marco.c84 said:


> Except for michael2810 and me, who else is waiting for the 186?
> 
> @michael2810: On what and when did you apply?


Hey Marco me and Michael we both applied on same day 6 dec 2013 ens 186 and when did you applied and where ?


----------



## marco.c84

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Marco me and Michael we both applied on same day 6 dec 2013 ens 186 and when did you applied and where ?


Hi Snobi777,

I applied from Sydney for a 186 Temporary Residence Transition.
Nomination and Application lodged on 15/Nov/2013 with Decision Ready.
Still waiting...


----------



## Shobi777

marco.c84 said:


> Hi Snobi777,
> 
> I applied from Sydney for a 186 Temporary Residence Transition.
> Nomination and Application lodged on 15/Nov/2013 with Decision Ready.
> Still waiting...


I donot know what going on in pramatta. We should know something until now even you applied 20 days before us what's the status on your application in immi account ?


----------



## marco.c84

Shobi777 said:


> I donot know what going on in pramatta. We should know something until now even you applied 20 days before us what's the status on your application in immi account ?


I don't have access to my app but my agent said that there are no news. He checks everyday.


----------



## Shobi777

marco.c84 said:


> I don't have access to my app but my agent said that there are no news. He checks everyday.


Let's hope we might have some news this week


----------



## bearever

Shobi777 said:


> Let's hope we might have some news this week


i applied, decision ready with MA, transition stream, on 18 november at parammatta and i too have not heard anything. in 1 week it'll be 3 months. ugh!


----------



## southwest1

Don't forget me also sitting here in q, mine are submitted on 26 Nov.


----------



## michael2810

bearever said:


> i applied, decision ready with MA, transition stream, on 18 november at parammatta and i too have not heard anything. in 1 week it'll be 3 months. ugh!


Hi bearever, did you get ack letter from immi? at least you can apply your medicare.


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael any updates on your case???


soooo quiet. not a single word from either my agent or immi.


----------



## bearever

michael2810 said:


> Hi bearever, did you get ack letter from immi? at least you can apply your medicare.


wait what? can you get Medicare while you wait for your application to be processed? i did not know this. i got the acknowledgement letter on the same day I applied-- 18 November.

i'm on a 457 now and i need to have health insurance as a condition of that visa, so i'm not sure how it would work moving on to medicare. but i would really love to stop paying for insurance if i could


----------



## Maggie-May24

bearever said:


> wait what? can you get Medicare while you wait for your application to be processed? i did not know this. i got the acknowledgement letter on the same day I applied-- 18 November.
> 
> i'm on a 457 now and i need to have health insurance as a condition of that visa, so i'm not sure how it would work moving on to medicare. but i would really love to stop paying for insurance if i could


Yes, you can apply for Medicare once you've applied for your 186, but I'm not sure how that affects your 457. I didn't bother applying for Medicare until after my 186 was approved since a) I didn't want to risk breaching my 457 conditions and b) I was better off financially being able to apply for the Medicare Exemption Certificate and getting the levy/surcharge back on my tax return.

I'd *think* having Medicare would be fine instead of having private coverage, but I'm by no means certain of that.


----------



## southwest1

bearever said:


> wait what? can you get Medicare while you wait for your application to be processed? i did not know this. i got the acknowledgement letter on the same day I applied-- 18 November.
> 
> i'm on a 457 now and i need to have health insurance as a condition of that visa, so i'm not sure how it would work moving on to medicare. but i would really love to stop paying for insurance if i could


Bring your Bridging visa grant letter (you should have it received together with the acknowledgement. letter) to any CentreLink office and they will issue you with one year temporary medicare number/card.


----------



## bearever

maggie-may24 said:


> Yes, you can apply for Medicare once you've applied for your 186, but I'm not sure how that affects your 457. I didn't bother applying for Medicare until after my 186 was approved since a) I didn't want to risk breaching my 457 conditions and b) I was better off financially being able to apply for the Medicare Exemption Certificate and getting the levy/surcharge back on my tax return.
> 
> I'd *think* having Medicare would be fine instead of having private coverage, but I'm by no means certain of that.


i'm checking with my lawyer to see what he advises. the medicare exemption is definitely a good point to consider. thanks for the heads-up on this though, everyone!


----------



## michael2810

bearever said:


> i'm checking with my lawyer to see what he advises. the medicare exemption is definitely a good point to consider. thanks for the heads-up on this though, everyone!


Hi bearever, I am pretty sure you are eligible to apply medicare. I am on 457 too and got my medicare sitting in my bag for a month. Just bring your ack letter, passport to centrelink or medicare office. it's easy. I used to pay hundreds of dollars for private insurance, now a big reliefe.


----------



## bearever

michael2810 said:


> Hi bearever, I am pretty sure you are eligible to apply medicare. I am on 457 too and got my medicare sitting in my bag for a month. Just bring your ack letter, passport to centrelink or medicare office. it's easy. I used to pay hundreds of dollars for private insurance, now a big reliefe.


yeah my lawyer just said it was ok and sent me the forms i need. just checking with my tax guy to see how this will impact me. wish i would have known about this 3 months ago when i applied! but thanks again, everyone


----------



## marco.c84

This morning I applied for the medicare and I got a temporary card for 1 year.
I still don't know if I can cancel my private insurance, cause it is required from the 457.


----------



## bearever

marco.c84 said:


> This morning I applied for the medicare and I got a temporary card for 1 year.
> I still don't know if I can cancel my private insurance, cause it is required from the 457.


hi marco,
you should definitely talk to your MA if you've got one, but my MA told me I was fine to cancel my private health insurance once I got a medicare card. the medicare would fulfill the 457 obligation. but again, please do not take my word for that and check with your people.

i am off to the medicare centre right now...


----------



## Pahari

i lodged on 12 nov 2013 and i am also waiting


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> I donot know what going on in pramatta. We should know something until now even you applied 20 days before us what's the status on your application in immi account ?


I applied on 12 Nov 2013 and heard nothing, still waiting


----------



## pawandhir

Hii all
Is they pick file by trade? plz post your trade too so we can see is skilled trade comes 1st or all same??


----------



## marco.c84

Pahari said:


> I applied on 12 Nov 2013 and heard nothing, still waiting


Hi Pahari,

did you apply by yourself or with an agent?


----------



## Pahari

marco.c84 said:


> Hi Pahari,
> 
> did you apply by yourself or with an agent?


With an agent, and it was DR too


----------



## Shobi777

Shobi777 said:


> Did u get acknowledgement letter when you lodged application Michael ??
> Other reason can be but not sure co has been assigned


Hey Michael on your online account what is last updated date ? Because mine shows application submitted on 6 December and last updated 16 December


----------



## uvicky12

I lodged my file through MA on 23 oct 2013.... ws a DR file but still no update...my MA saying case officer not allocated yet...


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael on your online account what is last updated date ? Because mine shows application submitted on 6 December and last updated 16 December


Hi Shobi777, mine was 17/Jan last updated. still in progress. Not sure what does that mean.


----------



## michael2810

uvicky12 said:


> I lodged my file through MA on 23 oct 2013.... ws a DR file but still no update...my MA saying case officer not allocated yet...


Hi uvicky12, are you in Temporary Residence Transition stream?


----------



## uvicky12

No ... I applied through Direct entry... with three year experience. ...


----------



## marco.c84

3 months today and there are still no news.


----------



## Pahari

marco.c84 said:


> 3 months today and there are still no news.


looks like they are taking about 5 months to approve both nomination and the PR. Hope we will hear something in next 5-7 weeks.


----------



## Pahari

mark1 said:


> Hello Guys,
> This is my first time I am posting below is my time line
> 
> 457 granted on 7th November 2013
> 
> 186 Direct Entry Visa & Nomination lodged 16 Oct 2013 No MA No DRC Melbourne office
> Acknowledgement received same day now wait and watch...
> I am in the loop now....


hey mark any news yet?


----------



## Pahari

maggie-may24 said:


> I've now joined the queue after lodging my application this evening. Here's my details:
> 
> 186 ENS Temporary Transition Stream
> Non DRC, without a MA
> Nomination lodged Oct. 7, 2013
> Application lodged Oct. 8, 2013
> 
> I would have lodged my application yesterday, but I stumbled across my old passports yesterday evening when looking for something. I'd gotten a letter from Passport Canada with my prior passport details so I at least had proof of the information, but I felt more comfortable including certified copies of the actual passports so I got them certified today and got my submission in this evening.
> 
> I know it's a long wait, but I really hope DIBP is able to get through the applications more quickly for all our sakes.


Any news from dibp yet ?
I am also waiting


----------



## Maggie-May24

Pahari said:


> Any news from dibp yet ?
> I am also waiting


My nomination was approved Nov. 27th and visa was granted Dec. 2nd. I'm not sure why mine went through so quickly vs. others. Perhaps the combination of low risk country + single applicant (no dependents) + transition stream + intra-company transfer made mine look like an easy application so they zoomed it through to keep their average processing times within the posted range.


----------



## vab

Hi All,

I have been following this thread since the day my agent lodged my 186.

I am on 457 and lodged my 186 application on 10.01.2014
It looks like there are folks waiting since Nov/13 for an update on their 186.

Does anyone know whats the latest known date of last assessed application in this forum?
-	Just being curious, as I have no update on my application, and do not know the login details to track it online ( to see last modified date as mentioned a numebr of times in above comments ).


Cheers
Vab


----------



## bearever

marco.c84 said:


> 3 months today and there are still no news.


today = ditto for me


----------



## vab

Thanks Marco and bearever.
I wonder why is it taking so long, I thought 186 is superior in processing Priority than rest of the categories.
I have heard that there has been some sort of security concern with the new and current e-visa system. Not sure if thats what causing this delay.


----------



## JasonR

Hi all, this is my first post and I've been looking at this thread for a while now... 


On 457 since 2 years with the same company and applied for the
186 Temporary Residence Transition stream application no MA.

Nomination submitted: 28 Jan 2014
Ack received: 28 Jan 2014

Permanent Employer Sponsored application submitted on: 30 JAN 2014

Documents submitted 31/01/2014. Still waiting for police checks to then submit. Medical not done yet and will get it done when I attach police checks documents.

All documents status show received on 13/02/2014.

No C/O yet. I'll keep you updated on the timelines whenever it starts happening.


----------



## southwest1

vab said:


> Thanks Marco and bearever.
> I wonder why is it taking so long, I thought 186 is superior in processing Priority than rest of the categories.
> I have heard that there has been some sort of security concern with the new and current e-visa system. Not sure if thats what causing this delay.


Hi vab

Last year many approvals reportedly took 6 to 8 months so I don't think delays are of any surprise nowadays. Be patient and we will all get there.


----------



## CDR

Hi everyone. I submitted a complete ENS 186 including medicals on 16 Dec, status was changed to "In progress" on 24 Jan".

I've written down the last few approvals I've seen posted in this and the pomsinaus forum and then calculated processing days and weeks. These average 138 days / 20 weeks, taking out the outlier, they average 106 days and 15 weeks.

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
138.5	19.8

Cheers,

CDR


----------



## vab

Thanks CDR. Good tracking.


----------



## Pahari

CDR said:


> Hi everyone. I submitted a complete ENS 186 including medicals on 16 Dec, status was changed to "In progress" on 24 Jan".
> 
> I've written down the last few approvals I've seen posted in this and the pomsinaus forum and then calculated processing days and weeks. These average 138 days / 20 weeks, taking out the outlier, they average 106 days and 15 weeks.
> 
> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
> 01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
> 138.5	19.8
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> CDR


Hey cdr thanks mine was lodged on 12th Nov 2013 hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## CDR

I hope so too - you're a month ahead of me. I hope you get yours tomorrow.


----------



## CDR

Thanks. I'll try to keep it updated as I see more awards posted.


----------



## CDR

southwest1 said:


> Hi vab
> 
> Last year many approvals reportedly took 6 to 8 months so I don't think delays are of any surprise nowadays. Be patient and we will all get there.


With a limited sample size (only 4) they seem to be taking 4-5 months right now.

Cheers,

CDR


----------



## Shobi777

CDR said:


> Hi everyone. I submitted a complete ENS 186 including medicals on 16 Dec, status was changed to "In progress" on 24 Jan".
> 
> I've written down the last few approvals I've seen posted in this and the pomsinaus forum and then calculated processing days and weeks. These average 138 days / 20 weeks, taking out the outlier, they average 106 days and 15 weeks.
> 
> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
> 01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
> 
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
> 138.5	19.8
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> CDR


Hey CDR

One of my friend applied 23 November 
Parramatta 
Ens 186 through stream

Got approval today after 3 months and 3 days


----------



## JaimeReed

Hello guys' been following this forum!
Our timeline ;
Submitted 6th November through MA 
Paramatta Office
nomination approved today (19th feb) , they said they are awaiting our UK good conduct (Police checks) but we have already sent all this? Easily lost I guess haha


----------



## uvicky12

Shobi777 said:


> Hey CDR
> 
> One of my friend applied 23 November
> Parramatta
> Ens 186 through stream
> 
> Got approval today after 3 months and 3 days


Which passport country u r friend is??? Which ens he/she lodged??


----------



## Shobi777

uvicky12 said:


> Which passport country u r friend is??? Which ens he/she lodged??


He is on pakistani passport it is an high risk country but it took only 3 months and I donot think they follow low or high risk in ens 186 it seems like the date of lodgement


----------



## bearever

Shobi777 said:


> He is on pakistani passport it is an high risk country but it took only 3 months and I donot think they follow low or high risk in ens 186 it seems like the date of lodgement


yeah, i am a USA national ("low risk") who submitted DR on 18 November and still nothing.

but i am glad to hear they are approving folks who applied in November finally!


----------



## uvicky12

Still waiting .. applied 23 oct 2013 DR


----------



## Pahari

me too applied on 12th November hopefully soon mate


----------



## chilgerm

We applied on the 29th of Nov 2013. Haven't heard anything from them yet. Expecting that our processing time will be longer due to a medical condition they will probably need to look into. Good luck everyone


----------



## amman

Hi All,

Here are my timelines:

Category – ENS 186 Direct stream (from 457) and DR application Lodged by MA in Parramatta 
Nomination and Application lodged on 12th Nov with all the required docs submitted and ack letter received on same date
Status – Still waiting 

Best of luck..


----------



## JaimeReed

Looks like they are finally getting through us November lot ... Hopefully the ones from before will soon be sorted too!!
Does anyone know why they request the information again when they already have it? Or have they simply lost it ? Hmmmm , and I'm presing just because nomination is approved it doesn't mean the visa definitely will be ??!


----------



## amman

*Eligibility for Family Benefits*

Hi All,

On a different note, does anyone know if a person waiting for the decision of 186 is eligible for family benefits like Parental Leave Pay or Baby Bonus? We are having our first baby and my wife is due for delivery next week. Considering the acknowledgment letters states "You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as benefits from Centrelink or Medicare" and I have got medicare but i am confused on family benefits paid by centerlink. The phone helpline couldn't help me because after getting the call connected (after 1 hour hold), the lady couldn't even see 186 in the Permanent residency category so may be their systems are not updated.

Does anyone in this forum (or anyone in your friends circle) had this situation?

I am on 457 and lodged by 186 ENS DE,DR application on 12th Nov.

Your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## CDR

amman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On a different note, does anyone know if a person waiting for the decision of 186 is eligible for family benefits like Parental Leave Pay or Baby Bonus? We are having our first baby and my wife is due for delivery next week. Considering the acknowledgment letters states "You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as benefits from Centrelink or Medicare" and I have got medicare but i am confused on family benefits paid by centerlink. The phone helpline couldn't help me because after getting the call connected (after 1 hour hold), the lady couldn't even see 186 in the Permanent residency category so may be their systems are not updated.
> 
> Does anyone in this forum (or anyone in your friends circle) had this situation?
> 
> I am on 457 and lodged by 186 ENS DE,DR application on 12th Nov.
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated.


Hi Amman,

You aren't currently on a 186 visa. After you submitted your visa application you likely received an acknowledgement letter which may have included a section such as:

BRIDGING VISA GRANT NOTICE

A Bridging visa (class WA) has been granted to the applicant ...

Bridging Visa Grant details

Client Name
Bridging Visa Class
Bridging Visa Subclass

I'd suggest calling or going to a centrelink office with this BRIDGING VISA GRANT NOTICE page as it is this Bridging Visa, not the 186 (which you don't yet have) that gains you access to various services.

Hope that helps.


----------



## amman

Thanks CDR. 

Since my 457 was till 2016, i wasn't given the bridging Visa. 

The specific terminology in the acknowledgment letter is "This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Work (Skilled) visa is currently in effect."

I went to Centerlink office yesterday and the guy over there asked me to call the helpline again else wait for my turn which might take 1-2 hours because there were around 40 people infront.


----------



## southwest1

amman said:


> Thanks CDR.
> 
> Since my 457 was till 2016, i wasn't given the bridging Visa.
> 
> The specific terminology in the acknowledgment letter is "This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Work (Skilled) visa is currently in effect."
> 
> I went to Centerlink office yesterday and the guy over there asked me to call the helpline again else wait for my turn which might take 1-2 hours because there were around 40 people infront.


Hi amman,

I was told by Centrelink that we aren't eligible for any family benefits from the Government until after permanent residency is formally approved. The only thing a bridging visa can give you is (free) temporary Medicare, and this is regardless of which visa you are effectively with.


----------



## uvicky12

Hi... I just got some good news form MA that the case officer allotted for my case which i lodged in back 23 oct 2013 in parramatta office... but strange thing he said the case officer is in Melbourne.. means my file was in melbourne these days... is it quite possible? because of the work load or something else ????


----------



## bearever

uvicky12 said:


> Hi... I just got some good news form MA that the case officer allotted for my case which i lodged in back 23 oct 2013 in parramatta office... but strange thing he said the case officer is in Melbourne.. means my file was in melbourne these days... is it quite possible? because of the work load or something else ????


i saw someone post a similar story either here or on another message board. they had submitted to parramatta but their application was approved from melbourne. they too had no idea how it got down there. DIBP works in frustratingly mysterious ways


----------



## uvicky12

bearever said:


> i saw someone post a similar story either here or on another message board. they had submitted to parramatta but their application was approved from melbourne. they too had no idea how it got down there. DIBP works in frustratingly mysterious ways


My main worry is.. that the MA said the melbourne CO are pretty slow bcz they don't have any boses to look after.. so they doing the work very slowly... Bearever what is the time frame for your friend? 
cheers


----------



## Pahari

Good to hear and I think they shouldnt be taking too long on one case as they are pretty busy. Hope I will get co soon.
Ens lodged on 12 Nov 2013


----------



## bearever

uvicky12 said:


> My main worry is.. that the MA said the melbourne CO are pretty slow bcz they don't have any boses to look after.. so they doing the work very slowly... Bearever what is the time frame for your friend?
> cheers


wasnt a friend, just someone posting on this or a similar thread i saw. i believe their timeline came out to just under 4 months. hopefully you'll be getting good news soon!


----------



## rampy

Hi All,

I have been following this forum since the day my agent filled my PR which is 186 (direct Entry) on 25th Oct 2013. But this is the first time when I am writing on it. I am in Australia and with the same employer since 2011 who sponsored my visa. 

I have got my employer nomination approved on 29th Sep 2013 and then visa was lodged on 25th Oct 2013 as DR. It was lodged in NSW office.

My story is not different than most of you who has not heard anything back from immigration. I have not got the Case officer allocated yet on it and no updates at all. This is surprising that a case office is not yet allocated even after the application is DR. My agent is always telling the same status that no status updates and we will let you know whenever we hear anything back from immigrations.

Message from uvicky12 gives some hope that my case might also be allocated to someone soon. As his was lodged on 23rd Oct 2013 and mine was on 25th Oct 2013. 

Hopefully I will also hear some good news soon. This waiting period really sucks....

Thanks all for all the updates ...they are really worthy.


----------



## imnst

Just found this thread, great idea.

MA lodged my ENS Direct Entry Decision Ready application 17 Jan 2014. I 've since found out that DR was scrapped at the end of last year, which is disappointing.

Not expecting anything through for a while but I'll keep you updated.


----------



## gfrench

Hey 

Does anybody know If my 186 visa is granted and I want to leave my company is it possible as a restriction of getting the 186 is to remain with your company for a further 2 years?


----------



## pawandhir

gfrench said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anybody know If my 186 visa is granted and I want to leave my company is it possible as a restriction of getting the 186 is to remain with your company for a further 2 years?


Yes u can change..


----------



## uvicky12

gfrench said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anybody know If my 186 visa is granted and I want to leave my company is it possible as a restriction of getting the 186 is to remain with your company for a further 2 years?


As in my knowledge it's not necessary to work with the same company after getting ur 186.. as such there is no obligation to work either u can work anywhere. ...


----------



## CDR

CDR said:


> Hi everyone. I submitted a complete ENS 186 including medicals on 16 Dec, status was changed to "In progress" on 24 Jan".
> 
> I've written down the last few approvals I've seen posted in this and the pomsinaus forum and then calculated processing days and weeks. These average 138 days / 20 weeks, taking out the outlier, they average 106 days and 15 weeks.
> 
> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
> 01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
> 138.5	19.8
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> CDR


A few more have come in the last couple of days:

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6
09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9
121.7	17.4


----------



## amman

CDR said:


> A few more have come in the last couple of days:
> 
> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
> 29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
> 01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
> 23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6
> 09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9
> 121.7	17.4


Thanks CDR. The last 3 line items surprised me because initially we just seeing the progress till the application lodged on 1st Nov and the decision of these mid-late Nov is a good news for many of us.

Do you have the idea of the stream these last 3 applications were (TRS or DE) and the office where thy were lodged?


----------



## CDR

amman said:


> Thanks CDR. The last 3 line items surprised me because initially we just seeing the progress till the application lodged on 1st Nov and the decision of these mid-late Nov is a good news for many of us.
> 
> Do you have the idea of the stream these last 3 applications were (TRS or DE) and the office where thy were lodged?


Amman, each of them were self-reported as ENS 186 visas, but I don't know TRS or DE, job, or Immi office. The Immi office doesn't appear to be relevant any more. With the new system apparently all applications are held in a single queue and as case officers log in to the system it assigns the next in queue regardless of where the applicant lives or to which office the applicant originally intended their application to be sent.

Cheers,
CDR


----------



## rampy

Hey,

My agent advised me that my application is allocated to the CO yesterday and that too in Melbourne. Not sure how long is it going to take from here.

Cheers!


----------



## uvicky12

rampy said:


> Hey,
> 
> My agent advised me that my application is allocated to the CO yesterday and that too in Melbourne. Not sure how long is it going to take from here.
> 
> Cheers!


Good to knw that I'm not the only one whoes file allocated to Mel... plz notify when u hear anything


----------



## Pahari

rampy said:


> Hey,
> 
> My agent advised me that my application is allocated to the CO yesterday and that too in Melbourne. Not sure how long is it going to take from here.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey rampy 
When did you lodge your application?


----------



## IguanitOZ

*PR Granted!*

Our PR Visa was granted today!!!

I've been following this thread ever since my sponsor submitted the notation and it has been a good source of information and mental health along the way.

I just want to share with all of you our timeline:

Visa Type: ENS 186 Temporary Residence Transition
Nomination lodged: 19/11/2013
Visa application: 02/02/2014 (with all documents uploaded inc. police checks)
Medical arranged by ourselves: 2 weeks ago
No contact from DIAC during the process
Nomination and Visa approved on the same day: 21/02/2014
Total time: 94 days

Best of luck for all of you!


----------



## michael2810

congrats!! Hope more good news coming


----------



## amitbhatia_30

PR Granted! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our PR Visa was granted today!!!

I just want to share with all of you our timeline:

Visa Type: ENS 186 Temporary Residence Transition
Nomination and VISA application lodged same day: 21/11/2013
Documents uploaded by : 25/11/2013 

No contact from DIAC during the process till today. At 3 PM they send notification to upload PCC and AFP again. 

At 5.30 PM, got notification. Granted.

Nomination and Visa approved on the same day: 21/02/2014
Total time: 93 days

Best of luck for all of you!


----------



## uvicky12

amitbhatia_30 said:


> PR Granted!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Our PR Visa was granted today!!!
> 
> I just want to share with all of you our timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: ENS 186 Temporary Residence Transition
> Nomination and VISA application lodged same day: 21/11/2013
> Documents uploaded by : 25/11/2013
> 
> No contact from DIAC during the process till today. At 3 PM they send notification to upload PCC and AFP again.
> 
> At 5.30 PM, got notification. Granted.
> 
> Nomination and Visa approved on the same day: 21/02/2014
> Total time: 93 days
> 
> Best of luck for all of you!


Congrats.... wherr was your case officer, nsw or Melbourne? ???


----------



## amitbhatia_30

My MA submitted the application at Parramatta office. As I mentioned that there was no update in last 93 days and status just changed today. so I am not sure where was the application got processed.

My agent told me to pass the letter on Monday. may be I can tell something after that.



uvicky12 said:


> Congrats.... wherr was your case officer, nsw or Melbourne? ???


----------



## uvicky12

amitbhatia_30 said:


> My MA submitted the application at Parramatta office. As I mentioned that there was no update in last 93 days and status just changed today. so I am not sure where was the application got processed.
> 
> My agent told me to pass the letter on Monday. may be I can tell something after that.


Just got an intution.. all the transition cases are in parramatta and all DR cases going to Mel...


----------



## uvicky12

rampy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum since the day my agent filled my PR which is 186 (direct Entry) on 25th Oct 2013. But this is the first time when I am writing on it. I am in Australia and with the same employer since 2011 who sponsored my visa.
> 
> I have got my employer nomination approved on 29th Sep 2013 and then visa was lodged on 25th Oct 2013 as DR. It was lodged in NSW office.
> 
> My story is not different than most of you who has not heard anything back from immigration. I have not got the Case officer allocated yet on it and no updates at all. This is surprising that a case office is not yet allocated even after the application is DR. My agent is always telling the same status that no status updates and we will let you know whenever we hear anything back from immigrations.
> 
> Message from uvicky12 gives some hope that my case might also be allocated to someone soon. As his was lodged on 23rd Oct 2013 and mine was on 25th Oct 2013.
> 
> Hopefully I will also hear some good news soon. This waiting period really sucks....
> 
> Thanks all for all the updates ...they are really worthy.


Any update you got rampy??


----------



## uvicky12

uvicky12 said:


> Any update you got rampy??


Nomination approved after 4month... waiting for the visa decision now...cross the fingers.... hoping for the another good news....


----------



## amitbhatia_30

Hi

I just got the letter from my MA. Seems like my PR got processed in PERTH though MA submitted in Parramatta office.



uvicky12 said:


> Just got an intution.. all the transition cases are in parramatta and all DR cases going to Mel...


----------



## Hmduk9

Hi all

I'm a newby and have just found this forum.

I lodged non-MA non DR with Parramatta on 6 November 2013. Nomination and application lodged all at same time (with all docs apart from medicals).

Not heard a thing.

Just read on here that DR was scrapped in December - does that apply to all visas lodged after December or all outstanding visas? i.e are they all just being processed as per the date they were lodged? 

If so I am mega worried as lots of have been dealt with after my initial lodgement date of 6 November  .


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> congrats!! Hope more good news coming


Hey Michael any updates ???


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael any updates ???


Hi Shobi777, online statues showed more info required from employer. Hope my boss can submit them today. How about you? Any progressing?


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, online statues showed more info required from employer. Hope my boss can submit them today. How about you? Any progressing?


Hey Michael at least now u know that you have co and it wonot be long but my status is still in progress and we applied on the same day ,it's nearly 3 months now still not a single word from them :-(


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael at least now u know that you have co and it wonot be long but my status is still in progress and we applied on the same day ,it's nearly 3 months now still not a single word from them :-(


Hey, let's think positively. Probably your co was allocated and all the Infos submitted are adequate enough. Good news is coming soon!


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hey, let's think positively. Probably your co was allocated and all the Infos submitted are adequate enough. Good news is coming soon!


Thanks Michael I pray that it will be over soon let's hope for good for every one


----------



## JaimeReed

We have to do a statutory declaration to send back to our CO as my boyfriend has a few cautions on his criminal record. Lets hope this doesn't affect the final decision :-(


----------



## Shobi777

JaimeReed said:


> We have to do a statutory declaration to send back to our CO as my boyfriend has a few cautions on his criminal record. Lets hope this doesn't affect the final decision :-(


Hey Jaime what was the offence and when did it happen mean how many years ago ??


----------



## JaimeReed

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Jaime what was the offence and when did it happen mean how many years ago ??


Hey! There is 3 Cautions I think from 2002-2005 for criminal damage? And also one from 2011 possession of Class A drug (not his but doubt they will believe that) haha! He's willing to take a drug test if required but I don't know how strict they are about it all. Any ideas ??


----------



## JaimeReed

It's his Visa , I'm his Defacto x


----------



## Shobi777

JaimeReed said:


> Hey! There is 3 Cautions I think from 2002-2005 for criminal damage? And also one from 2011 possession of Class A drug (not his but doubt they will believe that) haha! He's willing to take a drug test if required but I don't know how strict they are about it all. Any ideas ??


It's seems like a few records but possibility is if he has not involved in any thing for last 3 to 4 years I hope it will be ok


----------



## Shobi777

JaimeReed said:


> It's his Visa , I'm his Defacto x


I think it wonot be an issue now but let's hope for good


----------



## JaimeReed

Shobi777 said:


> It's seems like a few records but possibility is if he has not involved in any thing for last 3 to 4 years I hope it will be ok


Me too! And I read the "good character" on immi website and as long as he hasn't served any time in prison or is a threat to the community should all be okay, time to grovel on the declaration and hope we have a very understanding CO! X


----------



## Shobi777

JaimeReed said:


> Me too! And I read the "good character" on immi website and as long as he hasn't served any time in prison or is a threat to the community should all be okay, time to grovel on the declaration and hope we have a very understanding CO! X


When did you apply and which office?


----------



## JaimeReed

Shobi777 said:


> When did you apply and which office?


We applied through MA , Paramatta Office on 6th November! Nomination was approved last week x


----------



## Shobi777

JaimeReed said:


> We applied through MA , Paramatta Office on 6th November! Nomination was approved last week x


That's is good hope u have good news this week after submitting documents best of luck


----------



## JaimeReed

Shobi777 said:


> That's is good hope u have good news this week after submitting documents best of luck


Thank you! We have until 16th march to submit the declaration but will do it ASAP. Good luck to everyone else too x


----------



## marco.c84

I GOT MY TODAY!!!

Nomination and application approved the same day after 3 months, 1 week and 3 days.


----------



## Shobi777

marco.c84 said:


> I GOT MY TODAY!!!
> 
> Nomination and application approved the same day after 3 months, 1 week and 3 days.


Congrats Marco happy for u


----------



## JaimeReed

marco.c84 said:


> I GOT MY TODAY!!!
> 
> Nomination and application approved the same day after 3 months, 1 week and 3 days.


Wow congratulations


----------



## bearever

marco.c84 said:


> I GOT MY TODAY!!!
> 
> Nomination and application approved the same day after 3 months, 1 week and 3 days.


congrats, Marco!

i applied 3 days after you so i am crossing my fingers extra hard now


----------



## CDR

Here's the latest from my approval tracking:

21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6
09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6
112.8	16.1


----------



## badgerchair

*Fingers crossed!*

Submitted my application for my 186 Visa on the 20th November 2013 and was told the wait would be at least five months so was fully prepared to wait till April.

This thread makes me think this may all go ahead a bit sooner than expected as a lot of people who submitted their applications in November seem to be getting approved now.

Will let you know when it comes through and I really hope it is soon!


----------



## michael2810

CDR said:


> Here's the latest from my approval tracking:
> 
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
> 29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
> 01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
> 23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6
> 09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9
> 19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4
> 21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1
> 12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4
> 15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6
> 112.8	16.1


Thanks CDR, good job


----------



## CDR

A couple more tidbits of data. Employee sponsored PR's are targeted at 47,250 acceptances this year. Let's assume 50/50 between 186/187. I've been tracking acceptances on this and the pomsinaus forum for two weeks. That suggests there would be about 900 week employee sponsored approvals, 1800 for the two week tracking period. At 50% (eliminating the 187's that I'm not tracking) the expected average approval level would be 900 on the 186. There are 11 that I've tracked, or about 1.2% of the total expected in that period.


----------



## Pahari

I dont know how they are looking at the applications 
I sent my MA email and got reply saying 6-8 months and nothing yet.
hopefully dont have to wait that long 
ENS Nomination and the visa lodged on 12 th November 2013


----------



## vab

hey folks, got a question -
if someone is on 457, and lodged PR application class 186 - the confirmation letter says that the bridging visa is inactive till 457 is valid.
I know 457 does not allow us to do anything other business/job apart from what we got the sponsorship for.

I lodged my application, and got Bridging visa confirmation letter stating that 457 is still active. I am thinking to start a business, but I know I can't if I am on 457.

Question is - does this change keeping in mind that now I have a Bridging visa as well.

Cheers
Vab


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Thanks CDR, good job


Hey Michael have you submit documents and any updates?


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael have you submit documents and any updates?


Hi Shobi777, no, my boss got letter from MA yesterday saying what Info is needed. They will do that next week due to busy work load this week. All I can do is wait patiently and hope for the best to come. Will let you updated.


----------



## southwest1

vab said:


> hey folks, got a question -
> if someone is on 457, and lodged PR application class 186 - the confirmation letter says that the bridging visa is inactive till 457 is valid.
> I know 457 does not allow us to do anything other business/job apart from what we got the sponsorship for.
> 
> I lodged my application, and got Bridging visa confirmation letter stating that 457 is still active. I am thinking to start a business, but I know I can't if I am on 457.
> 
> Question is - does this change keeping in mind that now I have a Bridging visa as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Vab


Hi vab,

No, this doesn't. You still have to comply to your 457 visa conditions in terms of what you can or can't do. The bridging visa will only be in effect if for some reason the current 457 is terminated.


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, no, my boss got letter from MA yesterday saying what Info is needed. They will do that next week due to busy work load this week. All I can do is wait patiently and hope for the best to come. Will let you updated.


Everything will be good and you will have a good news soon I am really happy for you


----------



## bearever

PR approved! Day 100. 

Nomination and visa application submitted decision-ready, via MA, at Parramatta: 18 November 2013
Nomination approved: 25 February 2014
Visa approved: 26 February 2014
No contact from DIBP at any point in the process.

Thanks so much to everyone on the thread here! Especially those of you who let me know about Medicare--i was apparently the only one who had no idea about this. I wish you all speedy approvals!


----------



## michael2810

*Congratulations!*



bearever said:


> PR approved! Day 100.
> 
> Nomination and visa application submitted decision-ready, via MA, at Parramatta: 18 November 2013
> Nomination approved: 25 February 2014
> Visa approved: 26 February 2014
> No contact from DIBP at any point in the process.
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone on the thread here! Especially those of you who let me know about Medicare--i was apparently the only one who had no idea about this. I wish you all speedy approvals!


Hi bearever, so happy for you! Now all the waiting worth.


----------



## amitbhatia_30

Hi guys 

Just A quick question. Does we have to leave country (aus) once to activate PR as we already here on 457 frm last 2 years.


----------



## JaimeReed

michael2810 said:


> Hi bearever, so happy for you! Now all the waiting worth.


Big congratulations !!!


----------



## JaimeReed

amitbhatia_30 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just A quick question. Does we have to leave country (aus) once to activate PR as we already here on 457 frm last 2 years.


I don't believe you do, visa will activate from the day it is granted (I presume??)


----------



## CDR

JaimeReed said:


> I don't believe you do, visa will activate from the day it is granted (I presume??)


Assuming you are applying for the ENS 186 ... "You can be inside or outside Australia when you apply. If you are in Australia, you must hold a substantive visa or a bridging visa A, B or C."

"https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/186.aspx


----------



## rampy

Pahari said:


> Hey rampy
> When did you lodge your application?


on 25th Oct 2013 as DR in Sydney.


----------



## rampy

uvicky12 said:


> Any update you got rampy??


nothing mate!

I am equally surprised that how come the application lodged in November are getting cleared earlier than the ones lodged in October.

Don't know what queueing process they have in place.

wait is still going on...


----------



## rampy

uvicky12 said:


> Just got an intution.. all the transition cases are in parramatta and all DR cases going to Mel...


I reckon the same, but may be too early to comment anything.


----------



## uvicky12

rampy said:


> nothing mate!
> 
> I am equally surprised that how come the application lodged in November are getting cleared earlier than the ones lodged in October.
> 
> Don't know what queueing process they have in place.
> 
> wait is still going on...


Well u r case is also in mel.... I got mine nomination approved 2days ago now co sent "reqested document" checklist.... we submitted on the sane day but no reply yet.... crossing my fingers tightly..... hope everything will be ok


----------



## amman

bearever said:


> PR approved! Day 100.
> 
> Nomination and visa application submitted decision-ready, via MA, at Parramatta: 18 November 2013
> Nomination approved: 25 February 2014
> Visa approved: 26 February 2014
> No contact from DIBP at any point in the process.
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone on the thread here! Especially those of you who let me know about Medicare--i was apparently the only one who had no idea about this. I wish you all speedy approvals!


Congrats Bearever. Was your application TRS or Direct entry?


----------



## rampy

uvicky12 said:


> Well u r case is also in mel.... I got mine nomination approved 2days ago now co sent "reqested document" checklist.... we submitted on the sane day but no reply yet.... crossing my fingers tightly..... hope everything will be ok


Did you file your nomination and visa application together. It thought your's nomination was approved already and you are just waiting on visa results.

but I believe if your nomination is approved just now then hopefully you will be getting the visa very soon.


----------



## uvicky12

rampy said:


> Did you file your nomination and visa application together. It thought your's nomination was approved already and you are just waiting on visa results.
> 
> but I believe if your nomination is approved just now then hopefully you will be getting the visa very soon.


Lodged together...


----------



## amitbhatia_30

Yes i gt 186 few days back from 457 visa. Just want to confirm that earlier person need to leave country once to activate visa. But i think now it is not required if you are on 457 . Is it true?


----------



## JaimeReed

Okay so we have uploaded police checks again as requested .. With statutory declaration (my partner has cautions from years ago), and now we wait.... 
Nomination and Visa lodged : 6th November
Nomination approved and Police checks requested : 19th February
Submitted : 26th February ... Now we wait with our fingers and toes crossed ..


----------



## JaimeReed

amitbhatia_30 said:


> Yes i gt 186 few days back from 457 visa. Just want to confirm that earlier person need to leave country once to activate visa. But i think now it is not required if you are on 457 . Is it true?


I have never heard of having to leave the country .. Normally you're not allowed anyway depending on your bridging visa


----------



## uvicky12

amitbhatia_30 said:


> Yes i gt 186 few days back from 457 visa. Just want to confirm that earlier person need to leave country once to activate visa. But i think now it is not required if you are on 457 . Is it true?


Dont get too much confuse.... if u applied 186 offshore but u r in australia on any visa then u need to leave country otherwise if u applied onshore there is no such things like u saying... u can google 186 visa obligation n u definately find.good answers... cheers n enjoy your 186.... take care


----------



## Pahari

rampy said:


> on 25th Oct 2013 as DR in Sydney.


hopefully we will hear some good news soon.
mine was lodged on 12 Nov 2013 DR


----------



## badgerchair

*PR granted today*

PR approved!

Nomination lodged: 22nd July 1013
Nomination approved: 14th Nov 2013

(there were some complications with the nomination as it was the first my employer had done so I did not lodge my application till the nomination was approved)

Application lodged: 20th Nov 2013
Visa approved: 27 February 2014

99 days. 
No contact at any point during the process till I received my visa grant notification this morning. 
Did not use a MA.
Applied under temporary residence transition stream
Processed by Melbourne office


----------



## CDR

Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## CDR

Latest update:

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6
09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1
All Average 108	15.4
Exclude first (outlier?) 100	14.2


----------



## Mac_83

*Visa Granted*

Guys,

Finally my visa 186 has been granted. 
This forum, although frustrating checking each day, has provided me with some very good information and I really appreciate everyone's help.

To give people an idea of time frames below is my full timeline over 2 visa applications for the 186:

Timeline: 
ENS Nomination lodged (Non-DRC): 18th Oct 2012.
ENS Nomination acknowledgement letter: 5th Nov 2012.
Visa Application lodge (Non-DRC): 19th Oct 2012.
Visa Application Acknowledgement letter: 21st Nov 2012.
VISA WITHDRAWN: 27th May 2013
Direct Entry visa lodged (DR through MA): 25th Oct 2013
*Direct Entry VISA GRANTED: 18/2/2014*

Good luck everyone !


----------



## southwest1

CDR said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
> 29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
> 01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
> 23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6
> 09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9
> 19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4
> 21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1
> 12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4
> 15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6
> 21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3
> 25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3
> 20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1
> All Average 108	15.4
> Exclude first (outlier?) 100	14.2


Apparently DIBP has been working hard to achieve this specific average turnaround time of 100 days


----------



## vab

lol  ....................


----------



## Hmduk9

southwest1 said:


> Apparently DIBP has been working hard to achieve this specific average turnaround time of 100 days


haha I must be very much ruining their specific turnaround times then as I lodged nomination and application (non-DR though!) on 6 November and heard zilch!!!!


----------



## Pahari

same here too. 106 days nothing


----------



## southwest1

Mine will be 100 days old next week..


----------



## rampy

Any updates uvicky?


----------



## uvicky12

rampy said:


> Any updates uvicky?


:-( nothing yet.....


----------



## Hmduk9

BREAKING NEWS 

Nomination just been approved!!!!! woooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo. Case Officer just called and requested medicals and then it'll be granted!!!!

Stats:-
ENS Transition Scheme - Not decision ready and didn't use an agent
Lodged nomination and application - 6 November 2013 (no medicals)
Lodged at Paramatta
Nomination approval: 28 February (Melbourne office)
Medicals requested: 28 February (CO was lovely - based in Melbourne - she said it doesn't matter where you lodge now they are all getting shared out via Mel/Perth etc.

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brummie

*186ens - perth office*

Hi all,

Has anyone Lodge there ENS 186 via the Perth office including nomination?
me and my partner lodged ours on the 21/11/13 and when we called immi last week it still hadn't been assigned a case officer?

PS Hmduk9 - great news !
Thanks


----------



## JasonR

@Hmduk9: good on u mate  

btw they didnt request medical to be done?


----------



## michael2810

Hmduk9 said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Nomination just been approved!!!!! woooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo. Case Officer just called and requested medicals and then it'll be granted!!!!
> 
> Stats:-
> ENS Transition Scheme - Not decision ready and didn't use an agent
> Lodged nomination and application - 6 November 2013 (no medicals)
> Lodged at Paramatta
> Nomination approval: 28 February (Melbourne office)
> Medicals requested: 28 February (CO was lovely - based in Melbourne - she said it doesn't matter where you lodge now they are all getting shared out via Mel/Perth etc.
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's awesome! Almost there, congrats in advance!!!!!


----------



## Hmduk9

JasonR said:


> @Hmduk9: good on u mate
> 
> btw they didnt request medical to be done?


Yeh CO requested medicals be done (I had previously applied for an 856 and had to withdraw it - shit MA - and thought those medicals could be used but unfortunately not! Medicals booked for Wednesday next week so shouldn't take too long after that.

Whats the situation with yours?


----------



## Hmduk9

michael2810 said:


> That's awesome! Almost there, congrats in advance!!!!!


Thanks Michael so happy - I might actually sleep tonight!

Whats the story with your visa?


----------



## uvicky12

Thank God... Finally got it today .. 
Timeline
Nomination and visa lodged 23 oct 13
Nomination approved 24 feb 14
186 DE DR approved 28 feb 14


----------



## Hmduk9

uvicky12 said:


> Thank God... Finally got it today ..
> Timeline
> Nomination and visa lodged 23 oct 13
> Nomination approved 24 feb 14
> 186 DE DR approved 28 feb 14


Congrats


----------



## Pahari

uvicky12 said:


> Thank God... Finally got it today ..
> Timeline
> Nomination and visa lodged 23 oct 13
> Nomination approved 24 feb 14
> 186 DE DR approved 28 feb 14


Congratulations


----------



## michael2810

Hmduk9 said:


> Thanks Michael so happy - I might actually sleep tonight!
> 
> Whats the story with your visa?


Hi Humduk9, mine were lodged on 6/Dec with nomination and application. co requested more info from my employer. in the middle of this waiting game.


----------



## michael2810

uvicky12 said:


> Thank God... Finally got it today ..
> Timeline
> Nomination and visa lodged 23 oct 13
> Nomination approved 24 feb 14
> 186 DE DR approved 28 feb 14


Fantastic. congrats mate


----------



## rampy

Whoooooo!!! Hurray!

Thanks God....I too got it today......I am very happy . Seems like this forum is quite lucky . Don't know how, but things started moving the day after I registered to this website.

Total processing time nearly 4 months for PR visa.


----------



## rampy

uvicky12 said:


> Thank God... Finally got it today ..
> Timeline
> Nomination and visa lodged 23 oct 13
> Nomination approved 24 feb 14
> 186 DE DR approved 28 feb 14


Congratulations mate!!!!


----------



## Hmduk9

michael2810 said:


> Hi Humduk9, mine were lodged on 6/Dec with nomination and application. co requested more info from my employer. in the middle of this waiting game.


Least you have a CO assigned tho that's a good sign! Tell your employers to pull their fingers out and provide them with what's needed


----------



## uvicky12

Thanks a lot guys... this forum really support like a hand of a father..... cheers and hope everybody will get soon....


----------



## Pahari

uvicky12 said:


> Thanks a lot guys... this forum really support like a hand of a father..... cheers and hope everybody will get soon....


Congratulations mate you been great support for everyone here and we will miss you here


----------



## uvicky12

*work Rights after getting you EN 186*

Once you have obtained your permanent residency visa
Once you become an Australian permanent resident, the situation does change a bit. Generally speaking, there is nothing from a migration law perspective that can really prevent you from changing your employer or your role.
People tend to worry about whether their permanent residency visa will be cancelled if they leave their employer before completing 2 years of employment. This will generally not occur unless you have provided the Department with 'false or misleading information, or bogus documents either knowingly or otherwise'.
In my view, even if the Department is informed about your cessation of employment, they will not act to cancel your permanent residency visa unless they are provided with some clear evidence of fraud or misleading behaviour in relation to your visa application (e.g. an email in which you state that you intend to quit the moment that you obtain your permanent residency).


----------



## UrbanPink

mrs-vhp said:


> Sorry I'm a bit confused? Can we apply for full medicare before PR is approved? I thought while we were on a 457 until PR visa approval, we only received reciprocal cover and had to pay for public hospital cover?


Hi sorry if this has been answered but I couldn't see a reply! Medicare is available to all uk citizens & you don't have to have private at all, we were on 457 for 4 years had private for the 1st 2 years as we believed this was a requirement! We have 2 children & they are always bulk billed. My son had 1 op in 2010 & I had surgery in 2012 (elective) & again this January (emergency) no questions asked & no charge ( flinders public hospital, women & children's hospital) and we were not charged to see any of the specialists before or after ops.
Being from the uk (and there are other countries) means you are covered for the duration of your stay in Australia - at hospital you only have show your passport or medicare care card if you have one.
Also worth noting any visitors from reciprocal countries are also covered - we had my bro in law arrive with an ear ache & he was treated at public hospital & when he offered his travel insurance they said they didn't need it only his passport as reciprocal covered it.
For Medicare cards you have re applying when you change visa (including bridging) as the DIBP will automatically advice medicare when your visa is ends, regardless of a new application! we are on our 4th card & hoping we are just days away from our perm 187 direct entry visa. For further info see the dept of human services website, Steph


----------



## CDR

uvicky12 said:


> Thank God... Finally got it today ..
> Timeline
> Nomination and visa lodged 23 oct 13
> Nomination approved 24 feb 14
> 186 DE DR approved 28 feb 14


Congratulations!


----------



## CDR

rampy said:


> Whoooooo!!! Hurray!
> 
> Thanks God....I too got it today......I am very happy . Seems like this forum is quite lucky . Don't know how, but things started moving the day after I registered to this website.
> 
> Total processing time nearly 4 months for PR visa.


Congrats Rampy.


----------



## CDR

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3
01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9
25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6
09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1
22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9
28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6
23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3
All Average 110	16
Exclude first (outlier?) 103	14.7


----------



## Pahari

Lets hope for good news this week everyone  good luck


----------



## chilgerm

Yes... it should be happening soon... 

Anyone else applied (nomination + visa) on the 29th of November?? 
We did it through MA but not DR... direct entry 186 ENS. 


Fingers crossed


----------



## chilgerm

our nomination was just approved!

CO allocated just requested further police records... 


Almost there almost there !!!


----------



## Ihab

Hi Everyone, just came through this forum accidental while trying t find anything to cheer me up while waiting, Time frame as below:

-lodged with MA DR Parramatta office on the 28th of august 2013 after being with my employer for 2 years
letter of acknowledgement same day.
not a single word till today..6 month plus


----------



## SV2014

Been following for a while. Here's my timeline:

ENS 186 Direct Entry DR appln via MA at Parramatta
(police checks, medicals etc all done - MA called it front loaded/ing or something like that )

Nomination Lodged: 14 Nov 2013
Visa Appln lodged: 14 Nov 2013
Ack & bridging Visa Receipt: 14 Nov 2013

No activity/notification ever since.


----------



## JaimeReed

chilgerm said:


> our nomination was just approved!
> 
> CO allocated just requested further police records...
> 
> Almost there almost there !!!


Same with us last wk! Sent them again last wk so lets hope this week is a positive one


----------



## Pahari

chilgerm said:


> our nomination was just approved!
> 
> CO allocated just requested further police records...
> 
> Almost there almost there !!!


You are not far at all and lucky you, just posted about it this morning and got the nomination approved


----------



## Hmduk9

Does anybody know how long Medibank (Brisbane if that makes any difference) take to send results of medicals through to Immigration? 

Thanks


----------



## Pahari

Hmduk9 said:


> Does anybody know how long Medibank (Brisbane if that makes any difference) take to send results of medicals through to Immigration?
> 
> Thanks


Everything gets updated when you are there and the xray goes in 2 working days


----------



## Pahari

You need health referral letter. That will have your details and HAP number. The doctor examines you will go to immi link and fill up the report on behalf of you.


----------



## pawandhir

*need help for 186 Direct entry*

hii all
my 2 years under 457 completed but can't go for temporary residence transition stream due to employer change. my also 3 years completed as a full time. so is anybody can help me, i have few questions

how i get TRA (Pre Press Tradeperson) have Australian study. (what is the process time for get this)
is my employer lodge nomination without TRA? because i am to apply TRA and same time my employer want to Lodge Nomination.
can we lodge Nomination and visa by my self.. is this hard or simple form, fill and upload all documents.. M.A. asking $6000 for all and want to save this.
regards


----------



## Hmduk9

Pahari said:


> You need health referral letter. That will have your details and HAP number. The doctor examines you will go to immi link and fill up the report on behalf of you.


Thanks Pahari. I've got the referral letter and HAP id and I've got an appointment Wednesday afternoon and my partner has his Friday afternoon so hopefully won't be long after that then.

Just thought maybe as they take a blood test that it would take maybe 2 weeks or something!?

Thanks


----------



## Pahari

Hmduk9 said:


> Thanks Pahari. I've got the referral letter and HAP id and I've got an appointment Wecontact day afternoon and my partner has his Friday afternoon so hopefully won't be long after that then.
> 
> Just thought maybe as they take a blood test that it would take maybe 2 weeks or something!?
> 
> Thanks


They only take HIV test and when they did mine, I was told reports will be out the next day.And they will contact you if the results come positive. Don't worry it won't take long and you are very close to your PR and soon I will see the post here


----------



## Hmduk9

Pahari said:


> They only take HIV test and when they did mine, I was told reports will be out the next day.And they will contact you if the results come positive. Don't worry it won't take long and you are very close to your PR and soon I will see the post here


Great, hopefully it will be early next week then  thanks for your help


----------



## Shobi777

3 months have gone today and not a single word from department ,status is still in progress so annoyed today feeling so stressed :-(


----------



## nickjayne

Hi Everyone,
I have been watching this forum for a while and have just registered. 
My application (ENS 186) was lodged with all information on
December 6th 2013 
We have heard nothing since.....


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been watching this forum for a while and have just registered.
> My application (ENS 186) was lodged with all information on
> December 6th 2013
> We have heard nothing since.....


Hey nick me , you and Michael are on same boat of 6 dec I havenot heard anything but Michael has got co around 10 days ago.


----------



## michael2810

Ihab said:


> Hi Everyone, just came through this forum accidental while trying t find anything to cheer me up while waiting, Time frame as below:
> 
> -lodged with MA DR Parramatta office on the 28th of august 2013 after being with my employer for 2 years
> letter of acknowledgement same day.
> not a single word till today..6 month plus


Hi Ihab, that seems too long as DR. I would contact MA or immi to find out what's happening.


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick me , you and Michael are on same boat of 6 dec I havenot heard anything but Michael has got co around 10 days ago.


Hi Shobi, my boss is so slow in preparing these requested info. All I can do is wait in peace and hope for the best. My lawyer was a bit concern because these were not commonly requested info for nomination. Will let you know if any news coming. Cheers


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi, my boss is so slow in preparing these requested info. All I can do is wait in peace and hope for the best. My lawyer was a bit concern because these were not commonly requested info for nomination. Will let you know if any news coming. Cheers


Hey Michael

Hope your boss finish it ASAP and you will have a good news 
What more info they asked for ??


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael
> 
> Hope your boss finish it ASAP and you will have a good news
> What more info they asked for ??


Hi Shobi, thank you. Co requested business financial evidence, bank sheet, profit and loss etc.


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> 3 months have gone today and not a single word from department ,status is still in progress so annoyed today feeling so stressed :-(





Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick me , you and Michael are on same boat of 6 dec I havenot heard anything but Michael has got co around 10 days ago.


Hopefully soon! A friend of mine applied on the same date 06.12.2013 and she received hers back last week. 
Hopefully we all will hear soon. I hate waiting.......


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi, thank you. Co requested business financial evidence, bank sheet, profit and loss etc.


That's was commom I submit mine with all documents


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Hopefully soon! A friend of mine applied on the same date 06.12.2013 and she received hers back last week.
> Hopefully we all will hear soon. I hate waiting.......


I hate waiting too hope we have some news soon


----------



## prtimeline

ENS 186 Transition. Decision Ready via Migration Agent. Sydney / Parramatta
My partner who is already de facto on my 457 is on the application too


Here's my timeline:

Nomination Lodged: 05/12/2013
Visa Application lodged: 05/12/2013
Acknowledgment & bridging Visa Receipt: 05/12/2013

No activity and notification ever since. 

Friends who lodged exact same visa on 22/11/2013 got it approved on the 03/03/2014

Will keep you posted


----------



## uvicky12

IguanitOZ said:


> Our PR Visa was granted today!!!
> 
> I've been following this thread ever since my sponsor submitted the notation and it has been a good source of information and mental health along the way.
> 
> I just want to share with all of you our timeline:
> 
> Visa Type: ENS 186 Temporary Residence Transition
> Nomination lodged: 19/11/2013
> Visa application: 02/02/2014 (with all documents uploaded inc. police checks)
> Medical arranged by ourselves: 2 weeks ago
> No contact from DIAC during the process
> Nomination and Visa approved on the same day: 21/02/2014
> Total time: 94 days
> 
> Best of luck for all of you!


Hi just curious to know.... the time you lodge your file.... you put the nomination after completing 2 years and then after 2months you put your visa file or you put nomination just 2months before completing your 2years????
One of my known hv the same situation
Thanks


----------



## Pahari

uvicky12 said:


> Hi just curious to know.... the time you lodge your file.... you put the nomination after completing 2 years and then after 2months you put your visa file or you put nomination just 2months before completing your 2years????
> One of my known hv the same situation
> Thanks


You can't lodge nomination before 2 years work on 457.


----------



## JaimeReed

So police checks and statutory declaration sent.. Next dy we get a reply asking to complete "incorrect information" form!! Boyfriend "forgot" to declare he had a criminal record !!(nothing serious just cautions from years ago).. Hey we are all human and make mistakes .. I wish for a very empathetic and favourable Case Officer who is having a good day....


----------



## uvicky12

Pahari said:


> You can't lodge nomination before 2 years work on 457.


But there is nothing on the immi website saying you cant lodge the nomination.. it only says you cant lodge your visa applicaion.... may be I'm wrong but advices will be helpful


----------



## Maggie-May24

uvicky12 said:


> But there is nothing on the immi website saying you cant lodge the nomination.. it only says you cant lodge your visa applicaion.... may be I'm wrong but advices will be helpful


If you're applying under the Temporary Resident Transition Stream, neither the nomination nor the application can be lodged before you've completed 2 years employment with your sponsor.

"Temporary Residence Transition stream
Use this stream if you have already sponsored the applicant for a Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457):

•The employee must have worked in the nominated position in your business, on a Temporary Work (Skilled) visa as a primary visa holder, for at least two years before the nomination is made."


----------



## southwest1

My update:

CO has requested additional nomination documents, among them - *a copy of the job description*. My employer is confused: will it be the ANZSCO generic description of the profession, or a description of my specific duties in the company (which they already submitted with the nomination)?

Please advise what your company has done for your case. Many thanks

Nomination and application submitted 26 November, DE, Parramatta.


----------



## Shobi777

southwest1 said:


> My update:
> 
> CO has requested additional nomination documents, among them - *a copy of the job description*. My employer is confused: will it be the ANZSCO generic description of the profession, or a description of my specific duties in the company (which they already submitted with the nomination)?
> 
> Please advise what your company has done for your case. Many thanks
> 
> Nomination and application submitted 26 November, DE, Parramatta.


Hey southwest I had this experience before when I actually lodged 457 3 years ago they asked me same thing and what I did that time give them my job description what are my duties in kitchen ,I used work under head chef so I mention what I used to do I think that's what they want from you may be they want to know your role,1 more thing I want to say here if you are not 100 percent sure try to ask MA ,he can guide you better then every one


----------



## southwest1

Shobi777 said:


> Hey southwest I had this experience before when I actually lodged 457 3 years ago they asked me same thing and what I did that time give them my job description what are my duties in kitchen ,I used work under head chef so I mention what I used to do I think that's what they want from you may be they want to know your role,1 more thing I want to say here if you are not 100 percent sure try to ask MA ,he can guide you better then every one


Thanks Shobi. The company did submit a detailed description of duties. MA said it was DR at the time and now is not helpful at all, e.g. not giving clear advice.


----------



## Maggie-May24

southwest1 said:


> My update:
> 
> CO has requested additional nomination documents, among them - *a copy of the job description*. My employer is confused: will it be the ANZSCO generic description of the profession, or a description of my specific duties in the company (which they already submitted with the nomination)?
> 
> Please advise what your company has done for your case. Many thanks
> 
> Nomination and application submitted 26 November, DE, Parramatta.


This would be your company job description, not the ANZSCO one. They need to verify that your position with your nominating employer is similar enough to the occupation you're being nominated under.


----------



## southwest1

maggie-may24 said:


> This would be your company job description, not the ANZSCO one. They need to verify that your position with your nominating employer is similar enough to the occupation you're being nominated under.


Much appreciated. I start to realise that the missing piece of information is a general description of my position, above the detailed duties and responsibilities.


----------



## msvas

southwest1 said:


> My update:
> 
> CO has requested additional nomination documents, among them - *a copy of the job description*. My employer is confused: will it be the ANZSCO generic description of the profession, or a description of my specific duties in the company (which they already submitted with the nomination)?
> 
> Please advise what your company has done for your case. Many thanks
> 
> Nomination and application submitted 26 November, DE, Parramatta.


Hi Southwest1,
I had a similar query end of Oct,my employer gave a quick reply with job description and got my nomination approved immediately after that.So all good. Hope your approval is not too far away.Thanks


----------



## nickjayne

*Miss Impatient*

90 Days ........ NOTHING!

Application & Nomination lodged on Dec 6th 2013


----------



## prtimeline

nickjayne said:


> 90 Days ........ NOTHING!
> 
> Application & Nomination lodged on Dec 6th 2013


The average waiting time is approx 105 days, you probably need to wait 2 more weeks


----------



## nickjayne

prtimeline said:


> The average waiting time is approx 105 days, you probably need to wait 2 more weeks


 Thanks, I know that really. My poor MA.... every day im emailing him lol


----------



## JaimeReed

nickjayne said:


> Thanks, I know that really. My poor MA.... every day im emailing him lol


Ours submitted 6th November and we heard back about 2 weeks ago so just 2 more weeks


----------



## nickjayne

Congratulations to you!! 
Thank you Jamie, from reading this forum, it doesn't seem that very many people have issues or get refused the 186..


----------



## JaimeReed

nickjayne said:


> Congratulations to you!!
> Thank you Jamie, from reading this forum, it doesn't seem that very many people have issues or get refused the 186..


We have only had our nomination approved, had a few issues with police checks and criminal records but we have a chance to explain and to a statement so lets hope it goes the way we want xx


----------



## nickjayne

I'm sure it will Jamie, people have convictions for small things, including me like unpaid fines, im sure it shouldnt effect our applications. 
How long has you application been in?


----------



## JaimeReed

G


nickjayne said:


> I'm sure it will Jamie, people have convictions for small things, including me like unpaid fines, im sure it shouldnt effect our applications.
> How long has you application been in?


It's not so much that, my boyfriend ticked that he didn't have a criminal record because he genuinely thought his cautions wouldn't come up from years ago. So now we have to write a statement Etc saying why he gave the incorrect information!!! Grrrrr. We applied 8th November, nomination approved 19th Feb and then documents requested, we have until 16th March to submit the statements etc xx


----------



## nickjayne

JaimeReed said:


> G
> It's not so much that, my boyfriend ticked that he didn't have a criminal record because he genuinely thought his cautions wouldn't come up from years ago. So now we have to write a statement Etc saying why he gave the incorrect information!!! Grrrrr. We applied 8th November, nomination approved 19th Feb and then documents requested, we have until 16th March to submit the statements etc xx


Oh my goodness really, only from cautions? That's crazy, I didnt expect that they would know that! lol i'll expect the same then so 
Hopefully you'll hear soon if nomination has already been approved. 
I have no patience, i'm charging my iphone 3 times a day checking my emails lol xx


----------



## JaimeReed

nickjayne said:


> Oh my goodness really, only from cautions? That's crazy, I didnt expect that they would know that! lol i'll expect the same then so
> Hopefully you'll hear soon if nomination has already been approved.
> I have no patience, i'm charging my iphone 3 times a day checking my emails lol xx


Yeah he's never been charged for anything which is what you would expect to show up! Fines and speeding fines are different. The UK Police checks brought back some bad memories for him! Lol yeah as soon as we sent the police records we heard back the same day so the CO is very immediate at responding x


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Oh my goodness really, only from cautions? That's crazy, I didnt expect that they would know that! lol i'll expect the same then so
> Hopefully you'll hear soon if nomination has already been approved.
> I have no patience, i'm charging my iphone 3 times a day checking my emails lol xx


Hey nick 3 times a day phone charging lol that's funny ,hope we have some news soon


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick 3 times a day phone charging lol that's funny ,hope we have some news soon


Thanks Shobi, I hope we do!! Should be soon according to the statistics on this forum


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Thanks Shobi, I hope we do!! Should be soon according to the statistics on this forum


According to this form we should get some news this week or next week .i hope


----------



## nickjayne

I hope its today Shobi..... I could do with an early day and bottle of wine lol


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> I hope its today Shobi..... I could do with an early day and bottle of wine lol


I wish too just pray to god today might go to church now


----------



## Pahari

113 days and nothing


----------



## chilgerm

I am also waiting like crazy!! already put in the fridge the bottle of champagne I've been saving for the occasion lol!...


fingers crossed for tomorrow people!!!!


----------



## jitendra009

Dear All,

This is first time I am writing on this forum and seems lots of information shared 

Here's my timeline:

ENS 186 Direct Entry DR appln via MA at Parramatta
(police checks, medicals, ACS, etc all done )

Nomination Lodged: 02 Dec 2013
Visa Application lodged: 02 Dec 2013
Acknowledgment & Bridging Visa Receipt: 02 Dec 2013

Current Status (06 March 2014) " In Progress".
I would like to know does " In Progress" means CO assigned and application under CO review?

Also received message from Immigration " Reference No. TRN XXXX : Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent."
Is any one know what does it mean..?

Thanks in advance for your reply .

Best of Luck to ALL.

Regards
JS


----------



## nickjayne

chilgerm said:


> I am also waiting like crazy!! already put in the fridge the bottle of champagne I've been saving for the occasion lol!...
> 
> fingers crossed for tomorrow people!!!!


Lol me too! Hopefully we will all hear soon


----------



## kangaroogirl

> Current Status (06 March 2014) " In Progress".
> I would like to know does " In Progress" means CO assigned and application under CO review?


No it doesn't mean a case officer is assigned, it's just a generic term to say the visa is in progress. Mine said that from the moment it was submitted.

I don't think there is a way to know if there has been a case officer assigned unless you rang and asked.


----------



## JaimeReed

Happy Friday people sending lots of happy thoughts and luck your way xxx


----------



## Sunshinecatcher

Employer approval through sent my money and applications, Will they ask for all those items again? Health check, job approval even though I have worked for the employer for 3.5 years, Do i hav eto wait another 6 months for my approval?


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Lol me too! Hopefully we will all hear soon


Hey nick what happen to your Champagne ?????


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick what happen to your Champagne ?????


Hi Shobi, I drank that bottle of champagne to drown my sorrows of yet another week of hearing nothing from my MA. 
But not too worry, there's a new bottle in the fridge which I'll probably have tonight after another week of no news lol 
Have you heard anything?


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Hi Shobi, I drank that bottle of champagne to drown my sorrows of yet another week of hearing nothing from my MA.
> But not too worry, there's a new bottle in the fridge which I'll probably have tonight after another week of no news lol
> Have you heard anything?


Lol that's not fair you said you will drink it when you have news haha .nah havenot heard anything seems like department wakes up for a few days and process a few applications and then go back to sleep lazy people .


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Lol that's not fair you said you will drink it when you have news haha .nah havenot heard anything seems like department wakes up for a few days and process a few applications and then go back to sleep lazy people .


I know! I was all excited last week as i saw late Nov and early Dec were getting possessed last week...but nothing!!
I wonder do they except bribes lol


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> I know! I was all excited last week as i saw late Nov and early Dec were getting possessed last week...but nothing!!
> I wonder do they except bribes lol


Haha they already took to much money you still want to give more lol ,


----------



## SV2014

113 days and still nothing
(186 DE DR nomination & Visa applied on 14th Nov via MA at Parrammata)

Looking at the timelines it seems that Transition streams get approved in 90days and DE gets delayed by another 30-40days. 

My MA is a pain to deal with. Especially when it comes to feedback. I am trying to find ways around him to check the status. 

Can anyone ,who have their PR approved, check if they can see their status as 'approved' on the VEVO website by keying in their Visa application TRN?

(link-->) 
online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

Thanks.


----------



## prtimeline

Shobi777 said:


> Lol that's not fair you said you will drink it when you have news haha .nah havenot heard anything seems like department wakes up for a few days and process a few applications and then go back to sleep lazy people .


Shobi, you are posting everyday, relax, it is 94 days for you today, you know it takes about 105 days to process. Call them and tell them they are lazy...


----------



## SV2014

Just got an email now

Nomination Approved today from Perth.



SV2014 said:


> 113 days and still nothing
> (186 DE DR nomination & Visa applied on 14th Nov via MA at Parrammata)
> 
> Looking at the timelines it seems that Transition streams get approved in 90days and DE gets delayed by another 30-40days.
> 
> My MA is a pain to deal with. Especially when it comes to feedback. I am trying to find ways around him to check the status.
> 
> Can anyone ,who have their PR approved, check if they can see their status as 'approved' on the VEVO website by keying in their Visa application TRN?
> 
> (link-->)
> online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## amman

SV2014 said:


> Just got an email now
> 
> Nomination Approved today from Perth.


Wow congrats SV. you are almost there and that brings hope to me as mine was 2 days earlier than you i.e. 12th Nov.

Did you got email for nomination approval directly from department or it was sent to your MA and they forwarded your?


----------



## kangaroogirl

prtimeline said:


> Call them and tell them they are lazy...


Probably not going to help...... I'd really avoid doing that. They're busy, not lazy.


----------



## CDR

I heard an interesting bit of news today. Immi is working to hire some retired CO's on contract to help deal with the backlog, my contact expects to be working in the next couple of weeks. The "target" processing time, for a complete "decision ready" file, once a CO is assigned is half a day, or in other words, they are targeting two decisions per CO per day.


----------



## prtimeline

kangaroogirl said:


> Probably not going to help...... I'd really avoid doing that. They're busy, not lazy.


I was sarcastic


----------



## kangaroogirl

prtimeline said:


> I was sarcastic


I know.... Just worried that someone may take the advice! Lol


----------



## SV2014

Thanks Amman.

The email was sent by the department to my MA. He then forwarded it to me.

All the best with your appln!



amman said:


> Wow congrats SV. you are almost there and that brings hope to me as mine was 2 days earlier than you i.e. 12th Nov.
> 
> Did you got email for nomination approval directly from department or it was sent to your MA and they forwarded your?


----------



## skibbe

Hi all,

I am pretty sure that there are some certain answers for my question, however, it's already been 171 page and It's hard to follow up each one to merge my answers together. 
So, I'd really appreciate you guys whether any of you can answer my following questions :

1 - My agent has lodged my 186 visa application(nomination & my visa application) 2 days ago and we have received the acknowledgement letter and 2 other paper works. My current visa was 457 visa which will be expired today so I will be holding Bridging Visa A from today until the decision is made as you all know. According to your experience or knowledge , how long do you reckon the result may take (granted or refused) ? 

2 - From now, Is it right that I am eligible to apply for a medicare card with my passport, the acknowledgement letter and the letter of Bridging Visa A ? 

3 - Except the medicare card, what else rights & privileges I am given from this point in Australia which I had not had with 457 Visa ?

I really appreciate your effort and time for sharing your valuable thoughts & ideas.
Thank you all


----------



## Pahari

skibbe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pretty sure that there are some certain answers for my question, however, it's already been 171 page and It's hard to follow up each one to merge my answers together.
> So, I'd really appreciate you guys whether any of you can answer my following questions :
> 
> 1 - My agent has lodged my 186 visa application(nomination & my visa application) 2 days ago and we have received the acknowledgement letter and 2 other paper works. My current visa was 457 visa which will be expired today so I will be holding Bridging Visa A from today until the decision is made as you all know. According to your experience or knowledge , how long do you reckon the result may take (granted or refused) ?
> 
> 2 - From now, Is it right that I am eligible to apply for a medicare card with my passport, the acknowledgement letter and the letter of Bridging Visa A ?
> 
> 3 - Except the medicare card, what else rights & privileges I am given from this point in Australia which I had not had with 457 Visa ?
> 
> I really appreciate your effort and time for sharing your valuable thoughts & ideas.
> Thank you all


I can answer few questions 
1 I think it is taking 4-5 months at the moment as mine been almost 4 months and heard nothing.
2.yes you can get Medicare card with your bridging visa and passport. It is temporary for one year. And there isn't anything more you get with bridging visa. Hope that helps


----------



## CDR

skibbe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am pretty sure that there are some certain answers for my question, however, it's already been 171 page and It's hard to follow up each one to merge my answers together.
> So, I'd really appreciate you guys whether any of you can answer my following questions :
> 
> 1 - My agent has lodged my 186 visa application(nomination & my visa application) 2 days ago and we have received the acknowledgement letter and 2 other paper works. My current visa was 457 visa which will be expired today so I will be holding Bridging Visa A from today until the decision is made as you all know. According to your experience or knowledge , how long do you reckon the result may take (granted or refused) ?
> 
> 2 - From now, Is it right that I am eligible to apply for a medicare card with my passport, the acknowledgement letter and the letter of Bridging Visa A ?
> 
> 3 - Except the medicare card, what else rights & privileges I am given from this point in Australia which I had not had with 457 Visa ?
> 
> I really appreciate your effort and time for sharing your valuable thoughts & ideas.
> Thank you all


Hi and welcome Skibbe, as always, these are personal opinions ...

1. We're currently seeing an average of 109 days / 16 weeks for ENS 186 applications to process from a sample of 22 approvals self reported here and in a similar forum "Poms in Oz" since mid February. The average is slightly less if we exclude the first one that was 235 days / 34 weeks. Your mileage may vary. . I've also noticed a slow down in self-reported visa grants over the last week to ten days.

2. I just found out about medicare coverage for bridging visas last week by browsing through here, (bridging visa was approved 16 Dec for me). All I took to the medicare office was my passport, bridging visa grant letter and application summary (and the family and their passports). They only actually looked at the passports and checked something online. Gave us a family medicare temporary card over the counter in about 5 minutes. I then called BUPA, my private health carrier for the mandatory 457 coverage, and let them know I now had medicare. The dude knew exactly what was going on and let me know that they would maintain the same coverage until I was granted PR and "full not conditional" medicare. In my case I was looking to convert to domestic rather than international visitor health insurance, not to cancel my coverage.

3. I think you're a bit more restricted now. With the 457 you could travel internationally, with the bridging visa, I believe, you would have to re-apply for a bridging visa and for permission to re-enter Australia if you ever leave.

Best of luck with your application and the wait ...


----------



## SV2014

Finally the wait is over!! 
186 Direct Entry

14th Nov 2013: Decision Ready appln via MA lodged (nomination & visa) at Parrammata

14th Nov 2013: Nomination & Visa appln acknowledgement received

No contact from Immi or MA ever since

7th March 2014: Nomination Granted and a few hours later PR Granted - both from Perth by the same CO

Just to add: I checked on VEVO with my appln TRN --> it still shows the same error 'cannot lcoate appln'

I must admit, this forum was a great help in keeping me sane. I was never good at being patient anyways :-/

Have a lovely weekend folks!



SV2014 said:


> Just got an email now
> 
> Nomination Approved today from Perth.


----------



## michael2810

another week passed. my employer submit all the requested info to MA. Hope this is what the CO wanted. Fingers crossed tightly


----------



## Pahari

amman said:


> Wow congrats SV. you are almost there and that brings hope to me as mine was 2 days earlier than you i.e. 12th Nov.
> 
> Did you got email for nomination approval directly from department or it was sent to your MA and they forwarded your?


Yours and mine on the same day. Lets hope we will hear something next week as this week is over.


----------



## chilgerm

I am so disappointed another week is over and now we have to wait till Monday again.... I was hoping for weekend celebrations!! 
Congrats SV2014!! my application was made 2 weeks later than yours so maybe its another 2 weeks for me (or more...) Lets cross our fingers for good and prompt outcomes for all of us.


----------



## Muppet

PR granted yesterday 7th March!!

186 temporary residence transition stream

Timeline

6th Dec: Nomination & application lodged online (all paperwork except medicals)
10th Dec: acknowledgment letter received

When I checked online it looks like the MA didn't upload all the documents until 20th Dec (unless this was a system error due to the system changeover, also the status online said the documents were received 6th Jan)

16th Jan: Medicals done (didn't see anything online to say that the medicals were received by immi)

20th Feb: I noticed one of my overseas police checks was not uploaded, MA uploaded on 20th, status online said changed to received on the 22nd.

7th March: Nomination & Application approved same time (I'm located in Sydney, MA is in Melbourne, CO approved in Perth)

I heard nothing from immi or MA throughout the process. I followed up with my MA on 20th Feb asking him whether immi has my medicals as I couldn't see anything about them online, he said he would find out, next email I had from him was that the visa was granted on the 7th March...don't know whether him just following up and asking questions to immi might have got a reaction from them faster! Who knows!

I checked online today and my status still states "in progress" but when I click on the link where the TRN is and it opens the page where the document are, I can see the Granted letter.

Anyway hope this helps as I know there's a few of you on this forum who have lodged at the exact same time, and I've been refreshing this page everyday probably five time a day to see if one of you have an update!

Best of luck to you all, this forum has been great


----------



## michael2810

*congrats*



Muppet said:


> PR granted yesterday 7th March!!
> 
> 186 temporary residence transition stream
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 6th Dec: Nomination & application lodged online (all paperwork except medicals)
> 10th Dec: acknowledgment letter received
> 
> When I checked online it looks like the MA didn't upload all the documents until 20th Dec (unless this was a system error due to the system changeover, also the status online said the documents were received 6th Jan)
> 
> 16th Jan: Medicals done (didn't see anything online to say that the medicals were received by immi)
> 
> 20th Feb: I noticed one of my overseas police checks was not uploaded, MA uploaded on 20th, status online said changed to received on the 22nd.
> 
> 7th March: Nomination & Application approved same time (I'm located in Sydney, MA is in Melbourne, CO approved in Perth)
> 
> I heard nothing from immi or MA throughout the process. I followed up with my MA on 20th Feb asking him whether immi has my medicals as I couldn't see anything about them online, he said he would find out, next email I had from him was that the visa was granted on the 7th March...don't know whether him just following up and asking questions to immi might have got a reaction from them faster! Who knows!
> 
> I checked online today and my status still states "in progress" but when I click on the link where the TRN is and it opens the page where the document are, I can see the Granted letter.
> 
> Anyway hope this helps as I know there's a few of you on this forum who have lodged at the exact same time, and I've been refreshing this page everyday probably five time a day to see if one of you have an update!
> 
> Best of luck to you all, this forum has been great


That's a great news for Shobi, me and others as we lodged at the same day. For me, CO requested more info and hopefully it can reach him/her next week and, more important, that's what he/she wanted. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CDR

SV2014 said:


> Finally the wait is over!!
> 186 Direct Entry
> 
> 14th Nov 2013: Decision Ready appln via MA lodged (nomination & visa) at Parrammata
> 
> 14th Nov 2013: Nomination & Visa appln acknowledgement received
> 
> No contact from Immi or MA ever since
> 
> 7th March 2014: Nomination Granted and a few hours later PR Granted - both from Perth by the same CO
> 
> Just to add: I checked on VEVO with my appln TRN --> it still shows the same error 'cannot lcoate appln'
> 
> I must admit, this forum was a great help in keeping me sane. I was never good at being patient anyways :-/
> 
> Have a lovely weekend folks!


Congratulations, sharing those dates, helps keep the rest of us sane too!


----------



## CDR

We're up to 25 approvals since I started tracking on 11 Feb. Not much new here, still hovering around 108 days. Noticed a slight bias to getting the approval on a Friday (CO's working on a weekly quota?)

Monday: 2/25
Tuesday: 5/25
Wednesday: 5/25
Thursday: 3/25
Friday: 10/25

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
22-Nov-13	03-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	06-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
03-Dec-13	07-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
06-Dec-13	07-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
14-Nov-13	07-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
All Average 108	15	
Exclude first (outlier?) 103	14.7


----------



## Pahari

CDR said:


> We're up to 25 approvals since I started tracking on 11 Feb. Not much new here, still hovering around 108 days. Noticed a slight bias to getting the approval on a Friday (CO's working on a weekly quota?)
> 
> Monday: 2/25
> Tuesday: 5/25
> Wednesday: 5/25
> Thursday: 3/25
> Friday: 10/25
> 
> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
> 29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
> 01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
> 25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
> 23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
> 09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
> 19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
> 21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
> 12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
> 15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
> 21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
> 25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
> 20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
> 22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
> 28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
> 23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
> 22-Nov-13	03-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
> 20-Nov-13	06-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
> 03-Dec-13	07-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
> 06-Dec-13	07-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
> 14-Nov-13	07-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
> All Average 108	15
> Exclude first (outlier?) 103	14.7


I AM really hoping to hear something next week. It will be 4 months on Wednesday


----------



## chilgerm

Thanks for your data CRD!!! You are awesome


----------



## nickjayne

Muppet said:


> PR granted yesterday 7th March!!
> 
> 186 temporary residence transition stream
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 6th Dec: Nomination & application lodged online (all paperwork except medicals)
> 10th Dec: acknowledgment letter received
> 
> When I checked online it looks like the MA didn't upload all the documents until 20th Dec (unless this was a system error due to the system changeover, also the status online said the documents were received 6th Jan)
> 
> 16th Jan: Medicals done (didn't see anything online to say that the medicals were received by immi)
> 
> 20th Feb: I noticed one of my overseas police checks was not uploaded, MA uploaded on 20th, status online said changed to received on the 22nd.
> 
> 7th March: Nomination & Application approved same time (I'm located in Sydney, MA is in Melbourne, CO approved in Perth)
> 
> I heard nothing from immi or MA throughout the process. I followed up with my MA on 20th Feb asking him whether immi has my medicals as I couldn't see anything about them online, he said he would find out, next email I had from him was that the visa was granted on the 7th March...don't know whether him just following up and asking questions to immi might have got a reaction from them faster! Who knows!
> 
> I checked online today and my status still states "in progress" but when I click on the link where the TRN is and it opens the page where the document are, I can see the Granted letter.
> 
> Anyway hope this helps as I know there's a few of you on this forum who have lodged at the exact same time, and I've been refreshing this page everyday probably five time a day to see if one of you have an update!
> 
> Best of luck to you all, this forum has been great


Congratulations Muppet!!  
So pleased for you!! I applied on Dec 6th also so hopefully I will hear soon.
What a weight of your mind!! 
Congratulations again


----------



## JaimeReed

Pr granted !!


----------



## JaimeReed

JaimeReed said:


> Pr granted !!


Submitted 8th November
nomination Approved 19th February
Granted 10th March


----------



## CDR

JaimeReed said:


> Submitted 8th November
> nomination Approved 19th February
> Granted 10th March


Jaime, Congrats!


----------



## JaimeReed

CDR said:


> Jaime, Congrats!


Thanks so much guys! Was a bit touch and go but we got there in the end !! X


----------



## vab

Congrats to all who got it.
All the best to all of us who are eagerly waiting, and refreshing this forum twice a day!
Good thing is, approval for applications lodged in Dec has now started - so we ain't so far! I lodged in early Jan, so still a month away I guess.
Vab


----------



## nickjayne

Congratulations Jamie!


----------



## michael2810

*congrats*



JaimeReed said:


> Submitted 8th November
> nomination Approved 19th February
> Granted 10th March


So happy for you. I thought the immi Co don't work due to public holiday


----------



## Maggie-May24

Today was a public holiday in VIC, ACT, TAS and SA. DIBP offices in other states were probably business as usual.


----------



## amman

I called the department yesterday and got to know that the CO has been assigned to my case so fingers crossed now.
Nom + Application lodged on 12th Nov 
DE,DR,MA at Parramatta


----------



## amman

An urgent advice required-
I have been blessed with the Baby boy on 23rd Feb (born in Melbourne) and i have not informed the department yet because as per the immi website, i have to fill the form 1022 and attach the birth certificate but i am waiting for the birth certificate. Considering the CO has been assigned to my application now, can anyone please advise me on the consequences - 
1.	If the PR is approved and we are not able to inform the department by that time (assuming we don’t get the birth certificate), what will be the visa status of the baby? And how will the PR application for baby be processed post approval?
2.	If i get the birth certificate today and i inform the department of this change in circumstances, what are the impacts of this change on the whole application? Will the department put the whole application on hold till we provide them with the passport of the baby or They can just include the baby in application based on the birth certificate? 
3.	Will the baby have to go for medicals? 

There isn’t any information available on the immi website on this kind of situation so any knowledge sharing will be of a great help (although i can’t do much due to external dependency of the certificate).


----------



## Maggie-May24

Hi Amman,
I'd definitely advise your CO that you've had a baby on 23rd February, and that you are awaiting the birth certificate so you can add him to your application. This may delay your application while waiting for the document, but I think it would be easier vs. having to apply for a separate child visa later.


----------



## JaimeReed

michael2810 said:


> So happy for you. I thought the immi Co don't work due to public holiday


Thanks! Our was submitted to the Paramatta office so I presume that's who approved it ? It doesn't say


----------



## Pahari

What's the number to call them??


----------



## amman

Pahari said:


> What's the number to call them??


131881

and go for options 1,2,2

It will take around 30 mins to connect so call when u are free.


----------



## Pahari

well that was useless i called them and they wouldn't tell me anything because I used an agent and i have to ask the agent.


----------



## nickjayne

Good Morning lovely people...
Has anyone got any good news? Seem's to be pretty quiet here last week and this week. 
186 applied for on December 6th 
No news at all.....99 days.....


----------



## saini

vab said:


> Congrats to all who got it.
> All the best to all of us who are eagerly waiting, and refreshing this forum twice a day!
> Good thing is, approval for applications lodged in Dec has now started - so we ain't so far! I lodged in early Jan, so still a month away I guess.
> Vab


hi vab

me too in same boat.
lodged application on first week of Jan.
checking this forum every morning.


----------



## kevh_uk

*Still waiting...*

Hey all,

Just thought I would post my timeline since, from looking at this forum, it looks like I may not be THAT far off my application approval.

ENS 186 Transition Stream. No migration agent.

Nomination submitted: 17 Sep 2013
Nomination approved: 10 Dec 2013
Application submitted: 13 Dec 2013
Acknowledgment received: 13 Dec 2013

Not heard anything since...

176 days since nomination submitted
89 days since application submitted

I also just had a few quick questions...

Do people generally count the days since their nomination was submitted or their application? Starting to wish I had done what some of you seem to have done and submitted at the same time!

It seems like most people have gone through a migration agent. Do you think that my timeline might be a lot longer since I didn't use an agent?

Have many people had success applying for transition stream without migration agent? What were your timelines?

Thanks a lot and good luck to everyone! It helps so much to know that people are going through the same agonizing wait as you are! This is actually my second application as work messed my first one up last year which delayed everything by about 7 months. It's so horrible having your whole life up in the air for so long! Fingers crossed for everybody!

Cheers

Kev


----------



## nickjayne

kevh_uk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just thought I would post my timeline since, from looking at this forum, it looks like I may not be THAT far off my application approval.
> 
> ENS 186 Transition Stream. No migration agent.
> 
> Nomination submitted: 17 Sep 2013
> Nomination approved: 10 Dec 2013
> Application submitted: 13 Dec 2013
> Acknowledgment received: 13 Dec 2013
> 
> Not heard anything since...
> 
> 176 days since nomination submitted
> 89 days since application submitted
> 
> I also just had a few quick questions...
> 
> Do people generally count the days since their nomination was submitted or their application? Starting to wish I had done what some of you seem to have done and submitted at the same time!
> 
> It seems like most people have gone through a migration agent. Do you think that my timeline might be a lot longer since I didn't use an agent?
> 
> Have many people had success applying for transition stream without migration agent? What were your timelines?
> 
> Thanks a lot and good luck to everyone! It helps so much to know that people are going through the same agonizing wait as you are! This is actually my second application as work messed my first one up last year which delayed everything by about 7 months. It's so horrible having your whole life up in the air for so long! Fingers crossed for everybody!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev,

WOW that's a long ass time!! I have no idea about any of your questions but I feel your pain


----------



## msvas

kevh_uk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just thought I would post my timeline since, from looking at this forum, it looks like I may not be THAT far off my application approval.
> 
> ENS 186 Transition Stream. No migration agent.
> 
> Nomination submitted: 17 Sep 2013
> Nomination approved: 10 Dec 2013
> Application submitted: 13 Dec 2013
> Acknowledgment received: 13 Dec 2013
> 
> Not heard anything since...
> 
> 176 days since nomination submitted
> 89 days since application submitted
> 
> I also just had a few quick questions...
> 
> Do people generally count the days since their nomination was submitted or their application? Starting to wish I had done what some of you seem to have done and submitted at the same time!
> 
> It seems like most people have gone through a migration agent. Do you think that my timeline might be a lot longer since I didn't use an agent?
> 
> Have many people had success applying for transition stream without migration agent? What were your timelines?
> 
> Thanks a lot and good luck to everyone! It helps so much to know that people are going through the same agonizing wait as you are! This is actually my second application as work messed my first one up last year which delayed everything by about 7 months. It's so horrible having your whole life up in the air for so long! Fingers crossed for everybody!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kev


hi,
Mine is a similar case to yours.I lodged my Visa application on 17th DEC.Nomination approved 7th Nov.
Your application is treated as a new application from 13th Dec, so your queue starts from then.thanks


----------



## chilgerm

PR granted!!

After dealing with big health issues, 2 brain surgeries over 1 year before I would meet health requirements, today feels it was all worth it. 

Nomination and application lodged 28th nov
Nomination approved 28 February 
Visa approved today 12th March

186, direct entry. Not DR. Used agent.


----------



## Shobi777

chilgerm said:


> PR granted!!
> 
> After dealing with big health issues, 2 brain surgeries over 1 year before I would meet health requirements, today feels it was all worth it.
> 
> Nomination and application lodged 28th nov
> Nomination approved 28 February
> Visa approved today 12th March
> 
> 186, direct entry. Not DR. Used agent.


Great news so happy for you now you deserve a bottle of champaign


----------



## CDR

chilgerm said:


> PR granted!!
> 
> After dealing with big health issues, 2 brain surgeries over 1 year before I would meet health requirements, today feels it was all worth it.
> 
> Nomination and application lodged 28th nov
> Nomination approved 28 February
> Visa approved today 12th March
> 
> 186, direct entry. Not DR. Used agent.


Congratulations and hoping the medical issues are resolved for you.


----------



## nickjayne

chilgerm said:


> PR granted!!
> 
> After dealing with big health issues, 2 brain surgeries over 1 year before I would meet health requirements, today feels it was all worth it.
> 
> Nomination and application lodged 28th nov
> Nomination approved 28 February
> Visa approved today 12th March
> 
> 186, direct entry. Not DR. Used agent.


Congratulations


----------



## chilgerm

Thanks everyone, good luck to all of you that are waiting like I did... I am sure you will also receive good news soon.


----------



## msvas

Hi guys,
Just an update on my timeline,CO called me today and asked for some documents and a few questions.I sent the required documents immediately and answered the questions. So, hopefully my approval is not too far away. Processing done in Perth.thanks


----------



## Shobi777

Hey Michael 

Any updates on your case ????


----------



## JasonR

*questions asked*



msvas said:


> Hi guys,
> Just an update on my timeline,CO called me today and asked for some documents and a few questions.I sent the required documents immediately and answered the questions. So, hopefully my approval is not too far away. Processing done in Perth.thanks


hi mate

can you please share what kind of questions they asked?


----------



## msvas

JasonR said:


> hi mate
> 
> can you please share what kind of questions they asked?


Hi JasonR,
CO just asked me if my job is continuous and ongoing for the next 2 years and when did I get my NZ Citizenship? etc.,thanks


----------



## JasonR

thanks mate


----------



## prtimeline

Hello all, first time heard back from Immi today. Nomination approved. Visa approval should be coming soon

Here's the details:

ENS 186 Transition. Decision Ready via Migration Agent. Sydney / Parramatta
My partner who is already de facto on my 457 is on the application too

Nomination Lodged: 05/12/2013
Visa Application lodged: 05/12/2013
Acknowledgment & bridging Visa Receipt: 05/12/2013
Nomination approved on 13/03/14

Good luck everyone


----------



## nickjayne

Congraulations PRTIMELINE


----------



## prtimeline

Hello again, Visa approved! Straight away after nomination 

Here's the details:

ENS 186 Transition. Decision Ready via Migration Agent. Sydney / Parramatta
My partner who is already de facto on my 457 is on the application too

Nomination Lodged: 05/12/2013
Visa Application lodged: 05/12/2013
Acknowledgment & bridging Visa Receipt: 05/12/2013
Nomination approved on 13/03/14
Visa approved on 13/03/14

98 Days in total. I believe I am very lucky.

Good luck everyone waiting and all the best


----------



## amman

prtimeline said:


> Hello again, Visa approved! Straight away after nomination
> 
> Here's the details:
> 
> ENS 186 Transition. Decision Ready via Migration Agent. Sydney / Parramatta
> My partner who is already de facto on my 457 is on the application too
> 
> Nomination Lodged: 05/12/2013
> Visa Application lodged: 05/12/2013
> Acknowledgment & bridging Visa Receipt: 05/12/2013
> Nomination approved on 13/03/14
> Visa approved on 13/03/14
> 
> 98 Days in total. I believe I am very lucky.
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting and all the best


Congrats Prtimeline..

looks like Transition stream files gets processed earlier than Direct Entry..


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey Michael
> 
> Any updates on your case ????


Hi Shobi777, no, my boss posted all the info to MA. I assume the co has recieved them. Wait in peace!! Any update about you?


----------



## michael2810

prtimeline said:


> Hello again, Visa approved! Straight away after nomination
> 
> Here's the details:
> 
> ENS 186 Transition. Decision Ready via Migration Agent. Sydney / Parramatta
> My partner who is already de facto on my 457 is on the application too
> 
> Nomination Lodged: 05/12/2013
> Visa Application lodged: 05/12/2013
> Acknowledgment & bridging Visa Receipt: 05/12/2013
> Nomination approved on 13/03/14
> Visa approved on 13/03/14
> 
> 98 Days in total. I believe I am very lucky.
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting and all the best


That's great news, prtimeline, thank God you got it quickly. Hope mine comes soon


----------



## nickjayne

Michael & Shobi, you both applied December 6th also, am I right? 
Have you had any news yet?


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Michael & Shobi, you both applied December 6th also, am I right?
> Have you had any news yet?


Hey nick yes I havenot heard anything I hope in next week just waiting


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Shobi777, no, my boss posted all the info to MA. I assume the co has recieved them. Wait in peace!! Any update about you?


Hey Michael no I have not heard anything yet hope some news soon just praying


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick yes I havenot heard anything I hope in next week just waiting


Thanks Shobi! I hope it comes through tomorrow as it is our St Patricks Day on Sunday so it would be a great celebration weekend! 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for us


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Thanks Shobi! I hope it comes through tomorrow as it is our St Patricks Day on Sunday so it would be a great celebration weekend!
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for us


Thanks nick I hope too hope we have some news tomorrow


----------



## CDR

prtimeline said:


> Hello again, Visa approved! Straight away after nomination
> 
> Here's the details:
> 
> ENS 186 Transition. Decision Ready via Migration Agent. Sydney / Parramatta
> My partner who is already de facto on my 457 is on the application too
> 
> Nomination Lodged: 05/12/2013
> Visa Application lodged: 05/12/2013
> Acknowledgment & bridging Visa Receipt: 05/12/2013
> Nomination approved on 13/03/14
> Visa approved on 13/03/14
> 
> 98 Days in total. I believe I am very lucky.
> 
> Good luck everyone waiting and all the best


Congratulations!


----------



## CDR

Ours just got approved today as well!

ENS 186 DR, transition stream.
Nomination and application submitted 16 Dec
Visa Granted 13 Mar 14
87 days. No contact with Immi between submission and grant.

Have the grant letter in one hand and a champagne in the other!


----------



## nickjayne

Congratulations CDR! 
Enjoy that champagne!! Happy celebrating


----------



## amman

Congrats CDR. With all your tracking, you have been able to bring the average time <90 days with your case  enjoy


----------



## Maggie-May24

Congratulations to those of you who've been approved recently! Hopefully there will be more grants soon to the people waiting patiently.


----------



## CDR

Here's the latest, with mine as the most recent ;-)

Looking for someone with excel to take it over ...

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
01-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
09-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
22-Nov-13	03-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	06-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
03-Dec-13	07-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
06-Dec-13	07-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
14-Nov-13	07-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
08-Nov-13	10-Mar-14	122	17.4	Monday
28-Nov-13	12-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
05-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	98	14.0	Thursday
16-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	87	12.4	Thursday
All Average 107	15.3	
Exclude first (outlier?) 103	14.7


----------



## michael2810

nickjayne said:


> Michael & Shobi, you both applied December 6th also, am I right?
> Have you had any news yet?


Hi nickjayne, yes, mine was submitted at 6/Dec. All I know is CO requested more info from my employer and hopefully he/she has got it. Will keep you updated.


----------



## wtown

Hi all, 

I am new here. I have 457 but am applying PR via partner nomination. 

I have few questions hope you guys can help me out.
- We already got the medicare temporary card. Does tgis mean that we can switch our private insurance to "normal" resident coverage instead of keeping the visitor coverage? I m still using my priv insurance and am just afraid if we start using the medicare a lot, then the immi can count against us for grantung visa. No serious medical condition but sonetime accident could happen before it is granted. You just never know.
- Are we able to find out what health exam Dr has written on the report? All we know is that the report has been submitted. 

Thanks


----------



## nickjayne

Good Morning! 
Lets hope today brings us some good news for everyone still waiting...


----------



## nickjayne

michael2810 said:


> Hi nickjayne, yes, mine was submitted at 6/Dec. All I know is CO requested more info from my employer and hopefully he/she has got it. Will keep you updated.


Thanks Michael
You have a Case Officer already? That's fantastic news! Hopefully soon...


----------



## CDR

wtown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here. I have 457 but am applying PR via partner nomination.
> 
> I have few questions hope you guys can help me out.
> - We already got the medicare temporary card. Does tgis mean that we can switch our private insurance to "normal" resident coverage instead of keeping the visitor coverage? I m still using my priv insurance and am just afraid if we start using the medicare a lot, then the immi can count against us for grantung visa. No serious medical condition but sonetime accident could happen before it is granted. You just never know.
> - Are we able to find out what health exam Dr has written on the report? All we know is that the report has been submitted.
> 
> Thanks


I checked with my private health carrier (for 457s) when we got our medicare card. The operator knew exactly what a bridging visa was and let me know to continue with the visitors cover for 457 until we were granted PR. We would then have 30 days to convert to domestic health insurance. There's really very little difference in cost for equivalent cover. As it happened, we ended up in emergency the day we got medicare, no dramas at all, and a week later our PR was granted (we only found out about medicare coverage on bridging visa through reading this forum nearly three months after getting the bridging visa). Best of luck with your application.


----------



## vab

CDR said:


> Ours just got approved today as well!
> 
> ENS 186 DR, transition stream.
> Nomination and application submitted 16 Dec
> Visa Granted 13 Mar 14
> 87 days. No contact with Immi between submission and grant.
> 
> Have the grant letter in one hand and a champagne in the other!


Congrats CDR!!
Thanks for all the tracking! helps us all 
So, best case scenario(16Dec - 13March), Jan is less than 15 days away hopefully! 

cheers!
Vab


----------



## msvas

PR Granted today.

Just got my PR Granted today.
My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,MA.
17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer 
07 Nov 2013 -Nomination approved
17 Dec 2013- Visa Lodged
14 Mar 2014- Visa Approved.
87 Days in total for Visa approval.
All the best for everyone who is waiting for their approvals.
Thanks


----------



## nickjayne

msvas said:


> PR Granted today.
> 
> Just got my PR Granted today.
> My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,MA.
> 17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer
> 07 Nov 2013 -Nomination approved
> 17 Dec 2013- Visa Lodged
> 14 Mar 2014- Visa Approved.
> 87 Days in total for Visa approval.
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their approvals.
> Thanks


Congratulations!!


----------



## vab

msvas said:


> PR Granted today.
> 
> Just got my PR Granted today.
> My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,MA.
> 17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer
> 07 Nov 2013 -Nomination approved
> 17 Dec 2013- Visa Lodged
> 14 Mar 2014- Visa Approved.
> 87 Days in total for Visa approval.
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their approvals.
> Thanks


Congrats msvas!
TGIF! Grand weekend for ya!


----------



## leizhenyu

msvas said:


> PR Granted today.
> 
> Just got my PR Granted today.
> My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,MA.
> 17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer
> 07 Nov 2013 -Nomination approved
> 17 Dec 2013- Visa Lodged
> 14 Mar 2014- Visa Approved.
> 87 Days in total for Visa approval.
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their approvals.
> Thanks


Good news. Congratulations!!!


----------



## CDR

Quick note with a suggestion. My application, at 87 days, was the quickest by a couple of days of the 30 or so I tracked through yesterday, or 2 to 3 weeks shorter than our average and about 40 days shorter than the typical longest of 125 days or so. This is all a bit of black arts, hence tracking and sharing data, but I did something that may have helped.

I wrote a short, very polite, email in the hopes of expediting my application. I have no idea if it did so, but I did get it approved prior to the date I requested. Obviously, your situations will be different, but if there's any reasonable request you can make, it may well be worth doing. From contacts, the key is to remain polite and have that sensible reason. Just asking for priority treatment could well backfire on you. Here's a slightly edited version of the email I sent:

I'm writing regarding my ENS 186 application. I'm hoping I may be able to expedite the review of my file due to my son's education status and the significantly lower fees if we are granted the 186 visa.

My son <redacted>, who is also on the application, was able to achieve an excellent ATAR score which has resulted in acceptance to the University of Melbourne on a Commonwealth supported position. However, as we are currently on a 457 visa, that acceptance has been transferred to an international fee paying position.

The difference in fees between Commonwealth supported and International fee paying is quite significant. Approximately $9,000 p.a. compared to approximately $37,000 p.a.

I appreciate that the service standard for processing visas is 6-8 months; I have also seen a number of 186 applications approved that were submitted in October or November last year.

Those processing time examples give me some hope it may be possible to receive an answer on our application prior to the University's cut-off date for a Commonwealth position.

The cut-off date for securing the Commonwealth supported position varies slightly depending on which specific courses he selects, but the earliest is 17 March and the latest about 30 March.

Should it be possible to have my file reviewed in the next 3 to 4 weeks it will make a huge difference to <redacted's> University career and our finances.

Best regards and thank you for your consideration.


----------



## CDR

msvas said:


> PR Granted today.
> 
> Just got my PR Granted today.
> My timeline so far for 186 Direct Entry stream,MA.
> 17 July 2013 - Nomination lodged by my Employer
> 07 Nov 2013 -Nomination approved
> 17 Dec 2013- Visa Lodged
> 14 Mar 2014- Visa Approved.
> 87 Days in total for Visa approval.
> All the best for everyone who is waiting for their approvals.
> Thanks


Congrats, another 87 day approval.


----------



## Maggie-May24

That's great if they took your son's school fees into consideration in processing your visa.

I wish it was more obvious how they manage the timing of applications. I'm one of 3 employees at my company who got approved for 186 under the Transition Stream in the past 3 months:
- I submitted my nomination and application in October without an agent, and it was approved in 55 days.
- Employee #2 submitted his nomination and application in September with an agent as DR and it took 118 days.
- The 3rd guy did his own without an agent in January and it was approved in just 13 days. And in his case the nomination was approved a month before he lodged it so they didn't even get processed together.


----------



## Kangie

Hi maggie-may24,

I am new to this forum and read your message. 13 days is really surprising do you know what was so different about that application. Which office was this application submitted to? and was that a transition stream entry (from 457 to PR) or direct stream?


----------



## Kangie

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
1-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
9-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
22-Nov-13	3-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	6-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
3-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
6-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
14-Nov-13	7-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
8-Nov-13	10-Mar-14	122	17.4	Monday
28-Nov-13	12-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
5-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	98	14.0	Thursday
16-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	87	12.4	Thursday
17-Dec-13	14-Mar-14	87	12.4	Friday

Average 106.53	15.22	
Average (excluding 1st entry) 102.10	14.59


----------



## Kangie

Approved visas count - per day of week

Monday	3
Tuesday 5
Wednesday	6
Thursday 5
Friday	11
Grand Total	30


----------



## Shobi777

Hey guys

1 question here I submit my application on 6 dec ens 186 ts and got acknowledgement same day and in my online account last updated was 16 dec 2013 till last Friday but this morning I checked my account and it says last updated was 12 march 2014 .does anyone has idea what is it ?????


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 1 question here I submit my application on 6 dec ens 186 ts and got acknowledgement same day and in my online account last updated was 16 dec 2013 till last Friday but this morning I checked my account and it says last updated was 12 march 2014 .does anyone has idea what is it ?????


Hi Shobi, how do you check? When i enter my TRN and passport details on VEVO, it says error occurred.....


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Hi Shobi, how do you check? When i enter my TRN and passport details on VEVO, it says error occurred.....


Hey nick it's in my immi account ,when I log in its right infront of me


----------



## CDR

Kangie said:


> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
> 29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
> 1-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
> 25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
> 23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
> 9-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
> 19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
> 21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
> 12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
> 15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
> 21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
> 25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
> 20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
> 22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
> 28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
> 23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
> 22-Nov-13	3-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
> 20-Nov-13	6-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
> 3-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
> 6-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
> 14-Nov-13	7-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
> 8-Nov-13	10-Mar-14	122	17.4	Monday
> 28-Nov-13	12-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
> 5-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	98	14.0	Thursday
> 16-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	87	12.4	Thursday
> 17-Dec-13	14-Mar-14	87	12.4	Friday
> 
> Average 106.53	15.22
> Average (excluding 1st entry) 102.10	14.59


Thanks for picking up the tracking Kangie. Much appreciated.

I wasl also posting and tracking from Skillselect ENS 186 Timeline - Page 122


----------



## vab

Shobi777 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 1 question here I submit my application on 6 dec ens 186 ts and got acknowledgement same day and in my online account last updated was 16 dec 2013 till last Friday but this morning I checked my account and it says last updated was 12 march 2014 .does anyone has idea what is it ?????


I think this means a CO is allocated, you can expect some news very soon I guess.
All the best!


----------



## Shobi777

vab said:


> I think this means a CO is allocated, you can expect some news very soon I guess.
> All the best!


Thanks vab


----------



## Bdss

*186 visa lodged today*

Hi guys, my timeline is below: 186 direct entry, submitted Nomination by MA on 02 Jan 2014, Ack letter received same day. Visa application lodged 16 Jan 2014 , Ack letter n BV received same day. All documents status changed to Received mode on 13 Feb 2014. We have baby 3 days before but could not get Facilities. No word, no corresponding it's just like walking in dessert at dark night, hope to see light soon. Best of luck for all those who are waiting!!!


----------



## nickjayne

vab said:


> I think this means a CO is allocated, you can expect some news very soon I guess.
> All the best!


God Luck Shobi, hopefully you'll hear very soon!


----------



## rt1527

I'm new to forum and waiting... Applied in late December and no words from immi yet..


----------



## Bdss

rt1527 said:


> I'm new to forum and waiting... Applied in late December and no words from immi yet..


I applied early Jan and no word same waiting, hope you will have good news soon!!!


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick it's in my immi account ,when I log in its right infront of me


Shobi oh my goodness I didnt know about this. My application says last updated March 10th


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Shobi oh my goodness I didnt know about this. My application says last updated March 10th


Hey nickjayne

It mean we both have got co last week so some news is on way lets hope for good


----------



## nickjayne

shobi777 said:


> hey nickjayne
> 
> it mean we both have got co last week so some news is on way lets hope for good


oh how exciting!!!!


----------



## kevh_uk

nickjayne said:


> oh how exciting!!!!


Congrats guys!

I applied 13 Dec and mine still says "Last updated 13 Dec" 

Fingers crossed won't be too much longer...


----------



## nickjayne

kevh_uk said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> I applied 13 Dec and mine still says "Last updated 13 Dec"
> 
> Fingers crossed won't be too much longer...


Hopefully yours will be soon too Kev!
Its agonising not knowing.....


----------



## michael2810

Hi Nickjayne and Shobi, great to hear your cases are allocated with CO. We submitted at the same day, hope our good new can come together soon!


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Hi Nickjayne and Shobi, great to hear your cases are allocated with CO. We submitted at the same day, hope our good new can come together soon!


I hope Michael thanks


----------



## pawandhir

vab said:


> hey folks, got a question -
> if someone is on 457, and lodged PR application class 186 - the confirmation letter says that the bridging visa is inactive till 457 is valid.
> I know 457 does not allow us to do anything other business/job apart from what we got the sponsorship for.
> 
> I lodged my application, and got Bridging visa confirmation letter stating that 457 is still active. I am thinking to start a business, but I know I can't if I am on 457.
> 
> Question is - does this change keeping in mind that now I have a Bridging visa as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Vab


hii
how u start business under ENS 186 visa? u apply ENS186 on base of that your employer is going to offer full time post for next 2 years & you agree for doing job with him..... if immigration know they cancel your ENS file.. so wait for approved your visa file.


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> I hope Michael thanks


Thanks Michael. Hopefully soon!! Any news back from your C/O?


----------



## Shobi777

Hey nick Any news so far???


----------



## Pahari

Nomination got approved at Perth 
Lodged on 12 Nov 2013. Don't worry yours won't take long. Mine was completed as immi officers came to my work and talk to me. I had co about 3 weeks ago. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> Nomination got approved at Perth
> Lodged on 12 Nov 2013. Don't worry yours won't take long. Mine was completed as immi officers came to my work and talk to me. I had co about 3 weeks ago. Good luck everyone.


Hey are you serious immi officer came to your work ?which state are you in?


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick Any news so far???


Hi Shobi, 
NO NEWS!! :-(


----------



## Pahari

Brisbane, yes they did and asked me questions about work, wedge etc. And also took 6 months bank transactions from employer to see if the money is going to my account or not.


----------



## amman

Pahari said:


> Brisbane, yes they did and asked me questions about work, wedge etc. And also took 6 months bank transactions from employer to see if the money is going to my account or not.


Congrats Pahari.. Strange that they came to you.. did they contacted or asked for any document from your employer earlier?


----------



## vab

Pahari said:


> Brisbane, yes they did and asked me questions about work, wedge etc. And also took 6 months bank transactions from employer to see if the money is going to my account or not.


Congrats Pahari!
I have never heard this before, immi officers doing the site visit! Strange


----------



## Pahari

I wasn't hoping to see them, they came. I was working and one of the guys looked at me and said to me you must be Mr(name). I immediately knew they were from immi. It was lodged DR so they didn't ask for anything before.but they took 2 and half week to approve the nomination.


----------



## nickjayne

nickjayne said:


> Hi Shobi,
> NO NEWS!! :-(


Shobi they have just emailed my MA asking for more information..
All information has been provided! 
Fingers Crossed


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Shobi they have just emailed my MA asking for more information..
> All information has been provided!
> Fingers Crossed


Hey nick that's good news try to submit what they along ASAP so you will have good news soon I havenot heard anything yet do you know what have they asked now ????


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick that's good news try to submit what they along ASAP so you will have good news soon I havenot heard anything yet do you know what have they asked now ????


Good Morning Shobi, they asked for my last 3 payslips and asked for a letter regarding future employment for the next two years. 
All was submitted last night, hopefully I will hear soon.
Any news with yours?


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Good Morning Shobi, they asked for my last 3 payslips and asked for a letter regarding future employment for the next two years.
> All was submitted last night, hopefully I will hear soon.
> Any news with yours?


Good morning nick that's good I already submit these thing when I submit my application hope you will have a good news today . Nah I havenot heard anything but now I am bit worried because I submit on 6 dec same day as every one but still havenot heard yet


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Good morning nick that's good I already submit these thing when I submit my application hope you will have a good news today . Nah I havenot heard anything but now I am bit worried because I submit on 6 dec same day as every one but still havenot heard yet


When I actually checked my application yesterday, my MA applied on Dec 4th but only sent me the receipts on the 6th so our application actually was submitted 4th Dec. 
Dont worry Shobi you'll hear something soon, hopefully they get back to me with a quick answer.....


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> When I actually checked my application yesterday, my MA applied on Dec 4th but only sent me the receipts on the 6th so our application actually was submitted 4th Dec.
> Dont worry Shobi you'll hear something soon, hopefully they get back to me with a quick answer.....


I hope too good luck


----------



## kevh_uk

*Good luck!*

Good luck to both of you...I applied on 13th December but still checking my Immi Account at least once an hour! 

Always nice to hear other people's good news! Keeps the faith alive! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Shobi777

kevh_uk said:


> Good luck to both of you...I applied on 13th December but still checking my Immi Account at least once an hour!
> 
> Always nice to hear other people's good news! Keeps the faith alive!
> 
> Keep us posted!


Thanks kevh


----------



## Bdss

*186 visa lodged today*

Hi Guys , I got my nomination approval yesterday. CO has asked for medical. I have booked the medical, hope everything will be well. Good luck all. I lodged my Nomination in early Jan and visa middle of Jan 2014.


----------



## amman

Bdss said:


> Hi Guys , I got my nomination approval yesterday. CO has asked for medical. I have booked the medical, hope everything will be well. Good luck all. I lodged my Nomination in early Jan and visa middle of Jan 2014.


Good news Bdss. How are you managing the application for the new born baby?


----------



## rt1527

Congrats! That's fast. Do you mind sharing with us what occupation you used to apply?



Bdss said:


> Hi Guys , I got my nomination approval yesterday. CO has asked for medical. I have booked the medical, hope everything will be well. Good luck all. I lodged my Nomination in early Jan and visa middle of Jan 2014.


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> When I actually checked my application yesterday, my MA applied on Dec 4th but only sent me the receipts on the 6th so our application actually was submitted 4th Dec.
> Dont worry Shobi you'll hear something soon, hopefully they get back to me with a quick answer.....


Hey nick small update co contacted my MA for more documents and my bosses are trying to submit till this evening


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick small update co contacted my MA for more documents and my bosses are trying to submit till this evening


SHOBI thats fantastic news!! Hopefully we will both here very very soon!!!


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> SHOBI thats fantastic news!! Hopefully we will both here very very soon!!!


All requested documents have been submitted today fingers crossed now


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> All requested documents have been submitted today fingers crossed now


Thats great Shobi. I have heard nothing since. Now we just have to wait......


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> All requested documents have been submitted today fingers crossed now


Great news Shobi. Do you mind share with us what infos did the co requested? MA has sent a complaint letter because he believes the infos are quite private and should not have been requested.


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Great news Shobi. Do you mind share with us what infos did the co requested? MA has sent a complaint letter because he believes the infos are quite private and should not have been requested.


Hey Michael co asked for business organisational chart and trust deed documents .


----------



## Bdss

rt1527 said:


> Congrats! That's fast. Do you mind sharing with us what occupation you used to apply?


Hi it's my pleasure to share, It is Chef profession, it's fast, wish all will have good news soon.


----------



## Shobi777

Good morning friends let's hope we will hear some news today fingers crossed ...


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Good morning friends let's hope we will hear some news today fingers crossed ...


Good Morning Shobi, I hope so too


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Good morning friends let's hope we will hear some news today fingers crossed ...


Have you heard any news Shobi? I have not heard a thing...


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Have you heard any news Shobi? I have not heard a thing...


No I havenot heard anything yet


----------



## Pahari

I think CO in Perth are very slow, nomination approved on Tuesday.wasn't asked for any documents. Heard nothing since.


----------



## Pahari

Bdss said:


> Hi it's my pleasure to share, It is Chef profession, it's fast, wish all will have good news soon.


Can you please tell us where the nomination was approved?? Thanks


----------



## nickjayne

Happy Friday Friends. Lets hope Friday brings us all some good news


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Happy Friday Friends. Lets hope Friday brings us all some good news


I wish too .have you heard anything so Far nick???


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> I wish too .have you heard anything so Far nick???


Morning Shobi, i have heard nothing


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Morning Shobi, i have heard nothing


Do you have any idea how long co takes to make decision on file ??


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Do you have any idea how long co takes to make decision on file ??


I just asked the same question to my MA and he has just replied saying not long, unless they are picky


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> I just asked the same question to my MA and he has just replied saying not long, unless they are picky


We both submitted on the same day what ever they requested ,and now we havenot heard anything for more documents it mean they are fine we just need to wait according to my lawyers after co has assigned he normally takes 14 days to finish I donot know is it right


----------



## Shobi777

Shobi777 said:


> We both submitted on the same day what ever they requested ,and now we havenot heard anything for more documents it mean they are fine we just need to wait according to my lawyers after co has assigned he normally takes 14 days to finish I donot know is it right


Small update nomination is approved this morning from Perth but I actually submit in pramatta , hope pr will approve soon too


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> We both submitted on the same day what ever they requested ,and now we havenot heard anything for more documents it mean they are fine we just need to wait according to my lawyers after co has assigned he normally takes 14 days to finish I donot know is it right


I dont know either Shobi, some people are given a decision straight away others have to wait. Hopefully we will hear today


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> Small update nomination is approved this morning from Perth but I actually submit in pramatta , hope pr will approve soon too


Good luck, mine was approved in Perth too on Tuesday, heard nothing since.


----------



## nickjayne

Pahari said:


> Good luck, mine was approved in Perth too on Tuesday, heard nothing since.


That's great Shobi, I havent even got nomination approved yet :-(


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> Good luck, mine was approved in Perth too on Tuesday, heard nothing since.


Co requested documents on Wednesday and we submit on Wednesday afternoon then I asked my lawyer how long it will take to appove he told me 14 days but today after 1 day my nomination got approved and after that I asked my lawyer how long pr will take and he told me in next 7 days so I hope some thing will come soon fingers crossed


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> That's great Shobi, I havent even got nomination approved yet :-(


Hey nick donot worry I hope you will have good news today too fingers crossed


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> Good luck, mine was approved in Perth too on Tuesday, heard nothing since.


Do you have co name on your nomination letter it can be same my co name starts f R


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> Do you have co name on your nomination letter it can be same my co name starts f R


Mine is different SG


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> Mine is different SG


Mine is different RL


----------



## nickjayne

Nomination Approved


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Nomination Approved


Great news see I told you hopefully you will have some news today too from which office it got approved ?


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Great news see I told you hopefully you will have some news today too from which office it got approved ?


 In Parramatta


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> In Parramatta


Mine was in Perth .hopefully we will have pr soon


----------



## Emily2014

Hi, Shobi and Nick,

Do you see anything change in your immiAccount for your nomination status?
Thanks,
Emily


----------



## nickjayne

Emily2014 said:


> Hi, Shobi and Nick,
> 
> Do you see anything change in your immiAccount for your nomination status?
> Thanks,
> Emily


Hi Emily,

No nothings changed in mine


----------



## Shobi777

Emily2014 said:


> Hi, Shobi and Nick,
> 
> Do you see anything change in your immiAccount for your nomination status?
> Thanks,
> Emily


Nah Emily no changes


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> Nah Emily no changes


Not far I guess, you guys are lucky compare to me. Perth time is 2 hours behind us so hopefully hear something today. Sick of checking email every 4 minutes lol.


----------



## Shobi777

Shobi777 said:


> Mine was in Perth .hopefully we will have pr soon


Any news so far pahari???


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> Any news so far pahari???


Nothing so far, will let you know as soon as I hear something.


----------



## michael2810

PR granted!!
end of this waiting game, what a beautiful weekend


----------



## nickjayne

michael2810 said:


> pr granted!!
> End of this waiting game, what a beautiful weekend


congratulations michael!!


----------



## michael2810

Hey Shobi and Nickjayne,
I just got this good news from immiaccount saying finalise in status. Hope your is coming soon.


----------



## Pahari

michael2810 said:


> PR granted!!
> end of this waiting game, what a beautiful weekend


Congratulations  can you please share more. Where and when the nomination was approved.


----------



## nickjayne

michael2810 said:


> Hey Shobi and Nickjayne,
> I just got this good news from immiaccount saying finalise in status. Hope your is coming soon.


Thanks Michael! I'm so happy for you! We will all get their in the end. 
Congrats again and enjoy your celebrating


----------



## michael2810

*PR granted*



Pahari said:


> Congratulations  can you please share more. Where and when the nomination was approved.


Hi Pahari,

I have no idea when they approved the nomination. After all the info requested by co were submitted, nothing come through untill 10 mins ago. I was checking my immiaccount and found the last updated time changed and PR granted. Here is my timeline:

457 to 186 
6/Dec/2013 nomination and application submitted as DR
21/Feb/2014 CO requested more info from my employer
10/Mar/2014 info delivered to MA
21/Mar/2014 PR granted


----------



## Pahari

michael2810 said:


> Hi Pahari,
> 
> I have no idea when they approved the nomination. After all the info requested by co were submitted, nothing come through untill 10 mins ago. I was checking my immiaccount and found the last updated time changed and PR granted. Here is my timeline:
> 
> 457 to 186
> 6/Dec/2013 nomination and application submitted as DR
> 21/Feb/2014 CO requested more info from my employer
> 10/Mar/2014 info delivered to MA
> 21/Mar/2014 PR granted


I don't have immi account, I think need to ask MA to set it up for me.
Thanks and once again congratulations


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi have you had any update since? Looks like my champagne will be waiting in the fridge for a few more days :-(


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> PR granted!!
> end of this waiting game, what a beautiful weekend


Congrats Michael really happy for you have a good weekend . My nomination got approved this morning and lawyer said pr will be next week some time .i hope it will be over soon for us who r still waiting


----------



## Kangie

michael2810 - Congratulations!!!

Shobhi / Nick / CDR / Michael - Please help! Did you import the application in to ur own immi account? Doesnt that affect MA's immi account or visa processing? 

For all others who are still waiting, tracker to give you guys some hope.

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
1-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
9-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
22-Nov-13	3-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
25-Nov-13	5-Mar-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	6-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
3-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
6-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
14-Nov-13	7-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
8-Nov-13	10-Mar-14	122	17.4	Monday
28-Nov-13	12-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
5-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	98	14.0	Thursday
16-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	87	12.4	Thursday
17-Dec-13	14-Mar-14	87	12.4	Friday
5-Dec-13	19-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
6-Dec-13	21-Mar-14	105	15.0	Friday

Average 106.2115.19


----------



## Shobi777

Kangie said:


> michael2810 - Congratulations!!!
> 
> Shobhi / Nick / CDR / Michael - Please help! Did you import the application in to ur own immi account? Doesnt that affect MA's immi account or visa processing?
> 
> For all others who are still waiting, tracker to give you guys some hope.
> 
> Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
> 21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
> 29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
> 16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
> 1-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
> 20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
> 25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
> 23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
> 9-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
> 19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
> 21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
> 12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
> 15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
> 21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
> 18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
> 25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
> 20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
> 22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
> 28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
> 23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
> 22-Nov-13	3-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
> 25-Nov-13	5-Mar-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
> 20-Nov-13	6-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
> 3-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
> 6-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
> 14-Nov-13	7-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
> 8-Nov-13	10-Mar-14	122	17.4	Monday
> 28-Nov-13	12-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
> 5-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	98	14.0	Thursday
> 16-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	87	12.4	Thursday
> 17-Dec-13	14-Mar-14	87	12.4	Friday
> 5-Dec-13	19-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
> 6-Dec-13	21-Mar-14	105	15.0	Friday
> 
> Average 106.2115.19


Yes I did import and it didnot effect anything


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Shobi have you had any update since? Looks like my champagne will be waiting in the fridge for a few more days :-(


Hey nick no news so far my lawyer told me yesterday that it will be next week some time now as he is contact with co .


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Congrats Michael really happy for you have a good weekend . My nomination got approved this morning and lawyer said pr will be next week some time .i hope it will be over soon for us who r still waiting


Thank you Shobi. That's great news. We will all get there. Thanks a lot everyone for sharing and supporting during waiting game. This is a wonderful forum. My time to resign finally!!!


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> Thank you Shobi. That's great news. We will all get there. Thanks a lot everyone for sharing and supporting during waiting game. This is a wonderful forum. My time to resign finally!!!


Hey u cannot resign f here leaving us on half way that's mean lol
Can u share where u got approval I remember u submit in pramatta too please


----------



## CDR

michael2810 said:


> PR granted!!
> end of this waiting game, what a beautiful weekend


Congrats Michael.


----------



## CDR

Shobi777 said:


> Yes I did import and it didnot effect anything


Same as Shobi, imported into my account, no impact on the MA's account.


----------



## Shobi777

Good morning friends 
Hope we all have some news today fingers crossed


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Good morning friends
> Hope we all have some news today fingers crossed


Good Morning Shobi, lets hope so!


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Good Morning Shobi, lets
> 
> Any news so far ?


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> nickjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Shobi, lets
> 
> Any news so far ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing at all Shobi, i'm hoping to hear something today.
> My immi account hasn't changed at all, still says
> In progress - Last updated March 10th
Click to expand...


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Shobi777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing at all Shobi, i'm hoping to hear something today.
> My immi account hasn't changed at all, still says
> In progress - Last updated March 10th
> 
> 
> 
> My one is still same last updated 12 march what you MA says how long its gonna take to get pr??
Click to expand...


----------



## kevh_uk

*101 today!*

Today is 101 days since I lodged my application on 13 December.

ImmiAccount still says "Last Updated - 13 Dec 2013".

Hopefully hear SOMETHING soon!


----------



## michael2810

Shobi777 said:


> Hey u cannot resign f here leaving us on half way that's mean lol
> Can u share where u got approval I remember u submit in pramatta too please


LoL, Shobi, I come back for you. I do not know where my PR granted because I am still waiting for the formal letter . I suppose it is Melbourne where the MA located.


----------



## michael2810

CDR said:


> Congrats Michael.


Thank you CDR. Your effort of collecting these data was very helpful.


----------



## Shobi777

michael2810 said:


> LoL, Shobi, I come back for you. I do not know where my PR granted because I am still waiting for the formal letter . I suppose it is Melbourne where the MA located.


Thanks Michael lol .i live in nsw .my MA is in melbourne .he submit in pramatta and I got nomination approval from Perth .it seems bit weird to me


----------



## Pahari

Good morning everyone, happy new week lets hope shobi, nick and I will get good news this week.


----------



## nickjayne

Case Officer has requested all travel details in the past 10 years again.
Resent to the best of my knowledge but remembering dates for the last 10 years is a disaster


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Case Officer has requested all travel details in the past 10 years again.
> Resent to the best of my knowledge but remembering dates for the last 10 years is a disaster


Just send him what you have on your previous and current-passports it will be fine ,I havenot heard anything yet god please


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Just send him what you have on your previous and current-passports it will be fine ,I havenot heard anything yet god please


I dont know Shobi, I am starting to get a bit worries now. 
My MA said its due for assessment on Wednesday


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> I dont know Shobi, I am starting to get a bit worries now.
> My MA said its due for assessment on Wednesday


Donot stress according to me its nothing he just want to see where you travel in 10 years just send him detail it will be fine


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Donot stress according to me its nothing he just want to see where you travel in 10 years just send him detail it will be fine


I hope so! Any news with your's?


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> I hope so! Any news with your's?


Not so far nick I hope soon


----------



## Pahari

I checked immi account it said last updated12 Nov 2013


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> I checked immi account it said last updated12 Nov 2013


I think it's just because u made immi account now


----------



## Pahari

Okay can I see changes tomorrow or something you rekon?
Did that happen to you? What your says?


----------



## nickjayne

Pahari said:


> Okay can I see changes tomorrow or something you rekon?
> Did that happen to you? What your says?


Hi Pahari, my immi account has only changed once.
Did you use a MA? When did your nomination get approved?


----------



## Pahari

Yes I Did use MA. Nomination was approved on Tuesday.


----------



## nickjayne

Pahari said:


> Yes I Did use MA. Nomination was approved on Tuesday.


And your still waiting....? Have they asked for any additional info?


----------



## Pahari

They didn't ask for anything idk why they taking so long.


----------



## nickjayne

Pahari said:


> They didn't ask for anything idk why they taking so long.


Thats ridiculous Pahari! My MA told me today my application is due to be assessed on Wednesday


----------



## Pahari

Idk whats going on in Perth I waited 4 months one week for nomination and god knows how long for the visa


----------



## amman

Hi guys, i don't think there is any standard queuing system in immi dept.One of my office team mate applied for 186 ENS DE DR MA in 2nd week of dec and got it last week whereas mine was applied on 12th nov with same company, same agent, same location and i am still waiting. The only difference which i could see is the profession. He is network engineer and i am in Project management.


----------



## Shobi777

The day is over and havenot heard anything I hope some thing tomorrow friend .its a game of time :-(


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> Thats ridiculous Pahari! My MA told me today my application is due to be assessed on Wednesday


Hey nick can you plz tell me did co tell you MA that he is going to give decision till Wednesday is it right I am so confused on it please? Like my MA said on Friday that I need to wait 7 days for visa approval .


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick can you plz tell me did co tell you MA that he is going to give decision till Wednesday is it right I am so confused on it please? Like my MA said on Friday that I need to wait 7 days for visa approval .


Mine said nothing idk why ours taking so long when everyone else's getting both approved at the same time.


----------



## sonikatalwar

Hii all
Plz suggest me any MA in Melbourne for ENS 186 DIrect entry and how much tey charge? 
Thanx


----------



## sonikatalwar

Hii all
Plz suggest me any MA in Melbourne for ENS 186 DIrect entry and how much tey charge? 
Thanx


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Hey nick can you plz tell me did co tell you MA that he is going to give decision till Wednesday is it right I am so confused on it please? Like my MA said on Friday that I need to wait 7 days for visa approval .


I'm not sure to be honest at all, the email he sent me yesterday asked for our travel information again and he said at the end, this needs to be in before Wednesday as your application is being assessed on Wednesday....?? Who knows! Hopefully you'll hear some news today Shobi x


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> Mine said nothing idk why ours taking so long when everyone else's getting both approved at the same time.


Hey pahari nah news so far ??


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> I'm not sure to be honest at all, the email he sent me yesterday asked for our travel information again and he said at the end, this needs to be in before Wednesday as your application is being assessed on Wednesday....?? Who knows! Hopefully you'll hear some news today Shobi x


I spoke to MA this morning why co is taking so much time on visa he said he spoke to co yesterday and co doesn't need any more documents so we need to wait for co until he finish


----------



## Pahari

No news guys


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> No news guys


Did you ake your MA what's going on?? Like I spoke to my MA this morning because my nomination was approved on Friday and I asked him how long it's going to take more so he said this week some time


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> Did you ake your MA what's going on?? Like I spoke to my MA this morning because my nomination was approved on Friday and I asked him how long it's going to take more so he said this week some time


I will email her today. My immi acc says last updated on12 Nov. So confused


----------



## Shobi777

Pahari said:


> I will email her today. My immi acc says last updated on12 Nov. So confused


Pr granted just 5 min ago


----------



## vab

Shobi777 said:


> Pr granted just 5 min ago


Congrats Shobi! party Time  
What was your timeline?


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> Pr granted just 5 min ago


Congratulations


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Pr granted just 5 min ago


CONGRATULATIONS SHOBI!!  So pleased for you!!! x


----------



## Pahari

Can you see changes into immi account?


----------



## kevh_uk

*Finally!!*

Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God!

I just got my permanent residency!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pahari

kevh_uk said:


> Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God!
> 
> I just got my permanent residency!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations mate, can you see it on immi account?


----------



## kevh_uk

Yes. It's in my immi account as finalised now!

I'm so overwhelmed! I have had no communication with immigration at all and we didn't use an agent. I put in my own application on 13 Dec 2013 and didn't even know I had a case officer.

Granted at 12.42 today!

Any more questions let me know!

SO happy!!

As a note...just like CDR I did send them a bit of a push email two weeks ago to enquire how things were going and stated that my medical would be expiring in June.


----------



## Pahari

Thanks mate, my nomination was approved on Tuesday and immi account says last updated 12 Nov. What your said until yesterday?


----------



## rt1527

Congrats!!! Very nice. Can you share what was your occupation you applied 186 under?

QUOTE=kevh_uk;389634]Yes. It's in my immi account as finalised now!

I'm so overwhelmed! I have had no communication with immigration at all and we didn't use an agent. I put in my own application on 13 Dec 2013 and didn't even know I had a case officer.

Granted at 12.42 today!

Any more questions let me know!

SO happy!!

As a note...just like CDR I did send them a bit of a push email two weeks ago to enquire how things were going and stated that my medical would be expiring in June.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevh_uk

*Occupation*

I applied as a Project/Program Administrator.

Up until this morning my immiaccount was still reading "Last updated 13 Dec".


----------



## kevh_uk

kevh_uk said:


> I applied as a Project/Program Administrator.
> 
> Up until this morning my immiaccount was still reading "Last updated 13 Dec".


102 days in total. Transition stream. No MA.


----------



## nickjayne

kevh_uk said:


> Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God!
> 
> I just got my permanent residency!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats great news Kev, Congratulations!!


----------



## rt1527

Thanks Kev.



kevh_uk said:


> 102 days in total. Transition stream. No MA.


----------



## kevh_uk

*Good luck!*

I'm also starting to think that there might be some truth in the fact that this forum is a good luck charm ;-)

I honestly was not expecting to get this until like May/June as I thought it took 6 months minimum and I'd heard so many horror stories. It wasn't until I started reading this forum and seeing people's timelines that I realised it could happen much sooner than I thought.

I made my first post about two weeks ago and now I'm granted! 

Good luck to you all and thank you for your continued support and encouragement!


----------



## Shobi777

vab said:


> Congrats Shobi! party Time
> What was your timeline?


Hey via my timeline was
Visa and application lodged 6 dec ens 186 ts NDR
Acknowledgement received 9 dec
Co assigned 12 march asking for more documents on 19 march 
Documents submit 19 March in 2 hours 
Nomination approved 20 march
Visa grated 25 march

Total days 106

Good luck to everyone who are still waiting


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> CONGRATULATIONS SHOBI!!  So pleased for you!!! x


That's nick and pahari hope you guys will have pr granted tomorrow wish you guys all the best


----------



## Pahari

Shobi777 said:


> That's nick and pahari hope you guys will have pr granted tomorrow wish you guys all the best


Hey nick wish you good luck for today. I have been unlucky since I lodge my application. 4 months one week for the nomination and now over a week after nomination and I don't know how long. I AM pretty sure you get it today.


----------



## CDR

Shobi777 said:


> Pr granted just 5 min ago


Congrats Shobi!


----------



## CDR

kevh_uk said:


> Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God! Oh my God!
> 
> I just got my permanent residency!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news, congrats.


----------



## Shobi777

CDR said:


> Congrats Shobi!


Thanks CDR


----------



## kevh_uk

*Thanks*

Thanks CDR and congrats Shobi!!

Good luck Nickjayne and Pahari...I'm sure it won't be long! Trust me, I can tell you that this feeling is WELL worth the wait


----------



## rt1527

*186*

Applied on 20 Dec and heard nothing so far! The wait continues...


----------



## nickjayne

Good Morning Guys, I have checked my immi account and it states 'Finalized' but there is no grant letter! Slightly worried


----------



## CDR

nickjayne said:


> Good Morning Guys, I have checked my immi account and it states 'Finalized' but there is no grant letter! Slightly worried


Congrats! My letter never showed in my immi account, it was emailed and posted on the MA's account. When they get to the office today I suspect they'll have good news for you.

To be sure, log into your account, go into the details of the application by clickin on "Transaction #", the first field on the left, then look for Person 1 - Name, on the right side of that line it will probably read "Granted".


----------



## nickjayne

CDR said:


> Congrats! My letter never showed in my immi account, it was emailed and posted on the MA's account. When they get to the office today I suspect they'll have good news for you.
> 
> To be sure, log into your account, go into the details of the application by clickin on "Transaction #", the first field on the left, then look for Person 1 - Name, on the right side of that line it will probably read "Granted".


OH MY GOODNESS!!! PR GRANTED!! 
Thank you CDR for pointing that out!

WHOOHOOOOOO


----------



## Shobi777

nickjayne said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! PR GRANTED!!
> Thank you CDR for pointing that out!
> 
> WHOOHOOOOOO


Great news nick enjoy and get drunk lol


----------



## CDR

nickjayne said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! PR GRANTED!!
> Thank you CDR for pointing that out!
> 
> WHOOHOOOOOO


Great news, I see Guiness or maybe a Jameson in your near future.


----------



## nickjayne

Shobi777 said:


> Great news nick enjoy and get drunk lol


Thanks Shobi, official paperwork has just come through  xxx
Definitely celebrating tonight x


----------



## nickjayne

CDR said:


> Great news, I see Guiness or maybe a Jameson in your near future.


Thanks CDR! Official paperwork has just come through! Such a relief!! 
Ekkkkkkkkk x


----------



## rt1527

Congtats nick and shobi!! I hope to be on the same boat soon... Still waiting here..

Can you let us know what was your occupation you applied 186 under?

Thanks,



nickjayne said:


> Thanks CDR! Official paperwork has just come through! Such a relief!!
> Ekkkkkkkkk x


----------



## Pahari

Congratulations  I AM so happy for you.


----------



## vab

nickjayne said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! PR GRANTED!!
> Thank you CDR for pointing that out!
> 
> WHOOHOOOOOO


Congrats Nick! Weekend is not that far anyway...cheers!
What was your timeline ? was it mid dec'13?


----------



## nickjayne

Hi Everyone, Thank you so much for the help and support over the last few months. This forum is amazing! 

My Timeline is as follows 

Application Lodged 4th December 2013 
CO Appointed 18th March 2014
Nomination Granted 21st March 2014
Visa Granted 25th March 2014 ( I was only told today) 

Good luck to everyone that is still waiting and to all my online friends who have been supportive over the last few months, congratulations again xxx


----------



## nickjayne

Pahari said:


> Congratulations  I AM so happy for you.


Thank you Pahari! Any news with yours??


----------



## Pahari

nickjayne said:


> Thank you Pahari! Any news with yours??


Nothing yet IDK what he wants, doesn't ask for anything and doesn't give the decision. My MA is on leave until monday


----------



## vab

Pahari said:


> Nothing yet IDK what he wants, doesn't ask for anything and doesn't give the decision. My MA is on leave until monday


haha, feeling annoyed, are you 
dont stress too much mate


----------



## Pahari

vab said:


> haha, feeling annoyed, are you
> dont stress too much mate


You would be if you are waiting 4 and half months.


----------



## vab

Pahari said:


> You would be if you are waiting 4 and half months.


haha, agree. may be more than ya 
anyway, goodluck


----------



## swimming

nickjayne said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank you so much for the help and support over the last few months. This forum is amazing!
> 
> My Timeline is as follows
> 
> Application Lodged 4th December 2013
> CO Appointed 18th March 2014
> Nomination Granted 21st March 2014
> Visa Granted 25th March 2014 ( I was only told today)
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is still waiting and to all my online friends who have been supportive over the last few months, congratulations again xxx


Congratuations
are you direct entry?


----------



## rt1527

*186*

Looks like its gone quiet here...hopefully we hear something soon!!


----------



## kevh_uk

nickjayne said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank you so much for the help and support over the last few months. This forum is amazing!
> 
> My Timeline is as follows
> 
> Application Lodged 4th December 2013
> CO Appointed 18th March 2014
> Nomination Granted 21st March 2014
> Visa Granted 25th March 2014 ( I was only told today)
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is still waiting and to all my online friends who have been supportive over the last few months, congratulations again xxx


CONGRATS!!!! I told you it was worth the wait


----------



## bmacavanza

It looks like the process now is shorter compared to a year ago.


----------



## thanhnam.it

Hi guys,

I got my visa granted 27/3/2014 (haven't received official grant letter but in my ImmiAccount it said "Finalised" and "Granted" - hope it is ok)

Here is my timeline:

Application type: Direct Entry - Non Decision Ready
Nomination submitted:5/12/2014
Application submitted & Acknowledgement same day: 20/02/2014
Nomination approved: 28/01/2014
Medical check: 10/02/2014
Application approved: 27/03/2014

Good luck everyone


----------



## Kangie

Tracker for all those who are still waiting for PR.

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
1-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
9-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
22-Nov-13	3-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
25-Nov-13	5-Mar-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	6-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
3-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
6-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
14-Nov-13	7-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
8-Nov-13	10-Mar-14	122	17.4	Monday
28-Nov-13	12-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
5-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	98	14.0	Thursday
16-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	87	12.4	Thursday
17-Dec-13	14-Mar-14	87	12.4	Friday
5-Dec-13	19-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
6-Dec-13	21-Mar-14	105	15.0	Friday
4-Dec-13	25-Mar-14	111	15.9	Tuesday
6-Dec-13	25-Mar-14	109	15.6	Tuesday
13-Dec-13	25-Mar-14	102	14.6	Tuesday

Average 106.35	15.19


----------



## kateygov

Hi everyone, just wanted to post my timeline as 138days waiting and still no 186 visa
Skills assessment lodged 16th May 2013
Skills assessment granted 18th September 2013
Nomination and visa lodged 13th November2013
Medical completed 18th November2013

We are in direct entry stream with an immigration lawyer. New to the forum and great to hear of others successful applications but feel we,'ve been waiting forever to hear anything..


----------



## southwest1

So quiet! I wonder if the department took a break in approving 186 visas? My CO requested additional documents and they were submitted Tuesday last week. No news since then..


----------



## rt1527

*186*

100 days passed and heard nothing...


----------



## rt1527

138days seem long compared to average, did you contact DIBP? If not, it might be a good idea as I saw a few guys emailing them and got granted fairly quickly.



kateygov said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to post my timeline as 138days waiting and still no 186 visa
> Skills assessment lodged 16th May 2013
> Skills assessment granted 18th September 2013
> Nomination and visa lodged 13th November2013
> Medical completed 18th November2013
> 
> We are in direct entry stream with an immigration lawyer. New to the forum and great to hear of others successful applications but feel we,'ve been waiting forever to hear anything..


----------



## kateygov

Day 139! Thanks for the idea about contacting DIBP, asked my OH and apparently our lawyer was doing it last week. Feels like we are out of the loop with any info  We have four children and wondered if the number of applicants made any difference to speed of processing as 6 in total to process, but I guess we are just clutching at straws!!! Hope to hear something soon and best of luck to all those in the same boat x


----------



## amman

My Nomination was approved on Friday and since i have included my new born child into the application, the Case office has asked for additional documents like Birth certificate, Letter from Dr/GP confirming the health of the baby, A letter from my employer confirming that they support the inclusion of Baby and Baby's passport page.

Can anyone please help based on your knowledge, if the passport is mandatory for the decision? because i have not received the birth certificate yet which is primary doc for passport application and then the lead time for passport is 8 weeks. 

we are on 457 and application is for DE. Baby was born in Melbourne.


----------



## Komogorov

My 457 will expire in Feb 2016. Last 2 months we just apply 186 and I want to go oversea for holiday for 1 month. Do I need to apply a bridging B or not?


----------



## FLG

Hi guys,

I've been following this thread for a month now and I guess I can start sharing my timeline:

Application Lodged 4th February 2014 (both Nomination and Visa)
Acknowledgment Letter received on 21th February 2014

Application lodged by an internal MA of my company in Paramatta, I was on a 457 for the last 2 years and 4 months with the same company.

Application Status: "In progress", I don't even know how to check when a CO will be assigned to it.

Cheers
Fabio.


----------



## swimming

Komogorov said:


> My 457 will expire in Feb 2016. Last 2 months we just apply 186 and I want to go oversea for holiday for 1 month. Do I need to apply a bridging B or not?


I hold 457 visa right now, and made applicaiton for 186
according to my 186 ack letter, as my 457 visa is still valid, if I traval overseas during the application period, i need not apply the other visa
so i think you are the same
of course, you'd better check the details on your ack letter


----------



## rt1527

Congrats on nomination approval. Did you apply under project / programme administotator?



amman said:


> My Nomination was approved on Friday and since i have included my new born child into the application, the Case office has asked for additional documents like Birth certificate, Letter from Dr/GP confirming the health of the baby, A letter from my employer confirming that they support the inclusion of Baby and Baby's passport page.
> 
> Can anyone please help based on your knowledge, if the passport is mandatory for the decision? because i have not received the birth certificate yet which is primary doc for passport application and then the lead time for passport is 8 weeks.
> 
> we are on 457 and application is for DE. Baby was born in Melbourne.


----------



## amman

rt1527 said:


> Congrats on nomination approval. Did you apply under project / programme administotator?


yes it is for project / programme administotator


----------



## rt1527

*186*

Thanks, I am almost certain project management roles' taking much longer processing time...


----------



## amman

rt1527 said:


> Thanks, I am almost certain project management roles' taking much longer processing time...


Yeah i agree. initially i thought that its the various streams that drive the lead time but actually its the profession. Some guys from my office got it through in less that 3 months based on their engineering domain/profession.


----------



## rt1527

Yes it is unfortunate as occupations under project management became under scrutiny last year after 457 changes. This may be why it is taking much longer processing time...

Best of luck for your applications!



amman said:


> Yeah i agree. initially i thought that its the various streams that drive the lead time but actually its the profession. Some guys from my office got it through in less that 3 months based on their engineering domain/profession.


----------



## kateygov

Day 140 and finally great news! We have been assigned a case officer! He requested long versions of kids birth certificate which we,'ve done so now we wait for news. Just glad to finally have had some communication.


----------



## rt1527

Good news for you 



kateygov said:


> Day 140 and finally great news! We have been assigned a case officer! He requested long versions of kids birth certificate which we,'ve done so now we wait for news. Just glad to finally have had some communication.


----------



## southwest1

Maybe family applications are treated more cautiously? We are also a family of four; I am an electrical engineer (which is supposed to be of good demand), and it has already been 130 days since submission..


----------



## rt1527

That too for sure. I've seen many family applications taking longer than average.



southwest1 said:


> Maybe family applications are treated more cautiously? We are also a family of four; I am an electrical engineer (which is supposed to be of good demand), and it has already been 130 days since submission..


----------



## vab

Well, I guess Jan processing has started! 

Nomination approved today.
Timeline :
App Lodged -10.01.2014
Confirmation - 10.01.2014
Nomination Approval - 02.04.2014

Lets see how long will it take from here!


----------



## swimming

vab said:


> Well, I guess Jan processing has started!
> 
> Nomination approved today.
> Timeline :
> App Lodged -10.01.2014
> Confirmation - 10.01.2014
> Nomination Approval - 02.04.2014
> 
> Lets see how long will it take from here!


good news
i think the visa is on its way


----------



## swimming

vab said:


> Well, I guess Jan processing has started!
> 
> Nomination approved today.
> Timeline :
> App Lodged -10.01.2014
> Confirmation - 10.01.2014
> Nomination Approval - 02.04.2014
> 
> Lets see how long will it take from here!


congratuations
are you direct entry?
and do you come from low risk country?


----------



## TAMZID

Hi,
I am from Bangladesh. I dont have any job experience in Australia. Will I be apple to apply under ENS 186. Department normally taken time to take decision in this regard if they accept the proposal.
Would appreciate your help and advise.


----------



## vab

swimming said:


> congratuations
> are you direct entry?
> and do you come from low risk country?


What is a Direct entry? My application is 186 with 2+ yeas with same employer and 4+ years with a few other employers on different 457s
India wouldn't be in low risk countries I guess.


----------



## swimming

vab said:


> What is a Direct entry? My application is 186 with 2+ yeas with same employer and 4+ years with a few other employers on different 457s
> India wouldn't be in low risk countries I guess.


got it
thanks a lot


----------



## rt1527

Congrats Vab. What's your occupation??

QUOTE=vab;399530]What is a Direct entry? My application is 186 with 2+ yeas with same employer and 4+ years with a few other employers on different 457s
India wouldn't be in low risk countries I guess.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vab

Well Guys, I got my PR Just Now
Details :

Lodged - 10.Jan.2014
Ack - 10.Jan.2014
Nomination Approval - 03.April.2014
PR Grant - 03.April.2014

83 Days!


----------



## southwest1

Congratulations! That was really quick for you.



vab said:


> Well Guys, I got my PR Just Now
> Details :
> 
> Lodged - 10.Jan.2014
> Ack - 10.Jan.2014
> Nomination Approval - 03.April.2014
> PR Grant - 03.April.2014
> 
> 83 Days!


----------



## TAMZID

Congratulations.



vab said:


> Well Guys, I got my PR Just Now
> Details :
> 
> Lodged - 10.Jan.2014
> Ack - 10.Jan.2014
> Nomination Approval - 03.April.2014
> PR Grant - 03.April.2014
> 
> 83 Days!


----------



## amman

vab said:


> Well Guys, I got my PR Just Now
> Details :
> 
> Lodged - 10.Jan.2014
> Ack - 10.Jan.2014
> Nomination Approval - 03.April.2014
> PR Grant - 03.April.2014
> 
> 83 Days!


Congrats Vab..

Can you please confirm your profession because that will help other members. Lodge dates doesn't seems to be relevant because the decision are being made based on the profession.


----------



## TAMZID

Congrats. It is really a great news.
Did you use immigration lawyer ?
or you did it yourself. 

Could you please let me know your job areas.


----------



## rt1527

*186*

Another quiet day... Yawn !!


----------



## wtown

Thanks for those who replied my post regarding the medicare. Glad to hear that they started processing Jan application. We submitted ours in early Feb. The nomination was granted in late January. We submitted all required documents. I am under my partner nomination this time. I have my own 457 visa.


----------



## swimming

wtown said:


> Thanks for those who replied my post regarding the medicare. Glad to hear that they started processing Jan application. We submitted ours in early Feb. The nomination was granted in late January. We submitted all required documents. I am under my partner nomination this time. I have my own 457 visa.


Hi Wtown
are you direct entry? or transmit from 457 visa?
our time line are similar:
We submitted ours in early Feb and got ACK letter one week later
The nomination was granted in late January. 
Direct entry ,MA


----------



## wtown

swimming said:


> Hi Wtown
> are you direct entry? or transmit from 457 visa?
> our time line are similar:
> We submitted ours in early Feb and got ACK letter one week later
> The nomination was granted in late January.
> Direct entry ,MA


My partner is on 457 so we submitted under transition stream and I am the dependent in this case. No MA. 
Edited (make it easier to read):
I don't know the exact date as my partner received all the communication.

Nomination submitted: late december
Nomination approved: late January
PR application lodged: early Feb
A generic ACK letter received at the same time

We didn't know that we could lodge the application prior the nomination approval to speed things up. The longest wait time is actually get the HR for preparing a new contract and lodge the nomination (4 months!). Sigh...if the queue is based on profession, it looks like it is going to be a 6 month wait for us. A colleague did it last year and it took them 6 months.


----------



## southwest1

Nomination approved this morning. I could not believe it happened...


----------



## brisbaneman

southwest1 said:


> Nomination approved this morning. I could not believe it happened...


I am new to this forum. Congratulations to you. Are you from low or high risk country? what's your profession?


----------



## southwest1

brisbaneman said:


> I am new to this forum. Congratulations to you. Are you from low or high risk country? what's your profession?


Thanks Brisbane. As posted earlier, I am an electrical engineer. And as far as I am aware of, 186 visa does not treat applications per country risk.


----------



## brisbaneman

southwest1 said:


> Thanks Brisbane. As posted earlier, I am an electrical engineer. As far as I am aware of, 186 visa does not treat applications per country risk.


Thanks Southwest. Seems electrical engineer takes longer process time than chef .


----------



## rt1527

*186*

Well it was a quiet week ! Much less approvals from last week.. Hope next week brings us good news


----------



## swimming

rt1527 said:


> Well it was a quiet week ! Much less approvals from last week.. Hope next week brings us good news


Indeed
it is usually a good day for friday
but today is so quite&#8230;


----------



## Vignesh

*My 186 submisssion timelines*

Hi All,

I have submitted DR -Direct Entry Nomination & Application both on 17 Jan 2014.
Granted Ack & Bridging Visa on Same day 17-Jan-2014.

Application ststus still showing in progress
Last updated on 21-jan-2014


----------



## pawandhir

[

Cheers
Fabio.[/quote]
Hi
Hope you get approval soon.


----------



## EmmaW

Hi Everyone,

I have been watching this forum for two months, appreciate everyone's sharing. My husband and I got PR this Thursday, I would like share our timeline now.
Temporary Residence Transition 
Lodge Nomination and Application on 16th Jan 2014 through MA
Nomination Granted on 2nd April 2014
PR Granted on 3rd April 2014 no contact from CO

My husband is the main applicant and his profession is refrigeration Machanic. Sorry I did not know where we lodge the application. I find there are still a lot of people applied last year waiting for PR decision. Just be patient, I believe everyone will get it, it is only a matter of time. The whole process from visa 457 to visa 186 is quite tough for everyone, we even waited over 6 months to get visa 457. It is lucky to get PR approved fast.
Good luck to everyone, hope you guys will have some good news soon.


----------



## Kangie

Congratulations Emma and thanks for sharing your timeline. We have submitted application on 3-Feb... after seeing ur timeline, hoping we will hear something in April  


EmmaW said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for two months, appreciate everyone's sharing. My husband and I got PR this Thursday, I would like share our timeline now.
> Temporary Residence Transition
> Lodge Nomination and Application on 16th Jan 2014 through MA
> Nomination Granted on 2nd April 2014
> PR Granted on 3rd April 2014 no contact from CO
> 
> My husband is the main applicant and his profession is refrigeration Machanic. Sorry I did not know where we lodge the application. I find there are still a lot of people applied last year waiting for PR decision. Just be patient, I believe everyone will get it, it is only a matter of time. The whole process from visa 457 to visa 186 is quite tough for everyone, we even waited over 6 months to get visa 457. It is lucky to get PR approved fast.
> Good luck to everyone, hope you guys will have some good news soon.


----------



## Kangie

Posting the timeline tracker. have also picked entries from the following website:

Skillselect ENS 186 Timeline - Page 123

Submitted	Approved	Days	Weeks	Day of Week
21-Jun-13	11-Feb-14	235	33.6	Tuesday
29-Oct-13	12-Feb-14	106	15.1	Wednesday
16-Oct-13	14-Feb-14	121	17.3	Friday
1-Nov-13	17-Feb-14	108	15.4	Monday
20-Nov-13	18-Feb-14	90	12.9	Tuesday
25-Oct-13	18-Feb-14	116	16.6	Tuesday
23-Nov-13	19-Feb-14	88	12.6	Wednesday
9-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	104	14.9	Friday
19-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	94	13.4	Friday
21-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	92	13.1	Friday
12-Nov-13	21-Feb-14	101	14.4	Friday
15-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
21-Nov-13	25-Feb-14	96	13.7	Tuesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
18-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
25-Nov-13	26-Feb-14	93	13.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	99	14.1	Thursday
22-Nov-13	27-Feb-14	97	13.9	Thursday
28-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	123	17.6	Friday
23-Oct-13	28-Feb-14	128	18.3	Friday
22-Nov-13	3-Mar-14	101	14.4	Monday
25-Nov-13	5-Mar-14	100	14.3	Wednesday
20-Nov-13	6-Mar-14	106	15.1	Thursday
3-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	94	13.4	Friday
6-Dec-13	7-Mar-14	91	13.0	Friday
14-Nov-13	7-Mar-14	113	16.1	Friday
8-Nov-13	10-Mar-14	122	17.4	Monday
28-Nov-13	12-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
5-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	98	14.0	Thursday
16-Dec-13	13-Mar-14	87	12.4	Thursday
17-Dec-13	14-Mar-14	87	12.4	Friday
5-Dec-13	19-Mar-14	104	14.9	Wednesday
6-Dec-13	21-Mar-14	105	15.0	Friday
4-Dec-13	25-Mar-14	111	15.9	Tuesday
6-Dec-13	25-Mar-14	109	15.6	Tuesday
13-Dec-13	25-Mar-14	102	14.6	Tuesday
30-Aug-13	25-Mar-14	207	29.6	Tuesday
20-Feb-14	27-Mar-14	35	5.0	Thursday
10-Jan-14	3-Apr-14	83	11.9	Thursday
16-Jan-14	3-Apr-14	77	11.0	Thursday

Average 106.35	15.19

It is so random... with 35 days as least and 235 days as maximum 

Our application and nomination was submitted on: 03-FEB-2014


----------



## CDR

vab said:


> Well Guys, I got my PR Just Now
> Details :
> 
> Lodged - 10.Jan.2014
> Ack - 10.Jan.2014
> Nomination Approval - 03.April.2014
> PR Grant - 03.April.2014
> 
> 83 Days!


Congrats Vab!


----------



## EmmaW

Thank you Kangie, Good luck to you.


----------



## rt1527

Another quiet week?! Please don't be!!


----------



## emperror

*Timeline ENS 186*

Hi there,

My employer (University) lodged my nomination 2 Dec 2013 and I got the nomination approval notification on 19 Mar 2014.
Applied for ENS 186 on 1 Apr 2014. To make sure I lodged the visa application then after the nomination approval.
Does someone have any idea about the approximate visa approval time?

Many thanks,


----------



## msvas

emperror said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My employer (University) lodged my nomination 2 Dec 2013 and I got the nomination approval notification on 19 Mar 2014.
> Applied for ENS 186 on 1 Apr 2014. To make sure I lodged the visa application then after the nomination approval.
> Does someone have any idea about the approximate the visa approval time?
> 
> Many thanks,


About 100 days if you are lucky,thanks


----------



## rt1527

About 3 months depending on occupation



msvas said:


> About 100 days if you are lucky,thanks


----------



## emperror

rt1527 said:


> About 3 months depending on occupation


Thanks guys,
100 days or roughly 3 months after the visa lodgement or after nomination approval or even whole process?

Cheers,


----------



## TAMZID

Congrats.
Would appreciate if you please indicate your profession/job areas
Did you use any lawyer/immigration agent
Regards,
Tamzid



CDR said:


> Congrats Vab!


----------



## TAMZID

rt1527 said:


> Another quiet week?! Please don't be!!


Hi 
When did you submitted your documents?
Your occupation?

Br,
Tamzid


----------



## TAMZID

msvas said:


> About 100 days if you are lucky,thanks


Hi,
Would you mind to let me know your occupation?
Thanks,
Tamzid


----------



## emperror

TAMZID said:


> Hi,
> Would you mind to let me know your occupation?
> Thanks,
> Tamzid


Many thanks guys for your prompt responses,

My occupation is University Lecturer and I submitted all the documents with nomination approval 1 April 2014.
Also, I do have a migration agent to do this.

Cheers,


----------



## TAMZID

emperror said:


> Many thanks guys for your prompt responses,
> 
> My occupation is University Lecturer and I submitted all the documents with nomination approval 1 April 2014.
> Also, I do have a migration agent to do this.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for your prompt reply.Would you mind to let me have the name of your migration agent.
Br,
Tamzid


----------



## emperror

TAMZID said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.Would you mind to let me have the name of your migration agent.
> Br,
> Tamzid


Harold Baker, Elizabeth Street Sydney.

Cheers,


----------



## TAMZID

emperror said:


> Harold Baker, Elizabeth Street Sydney.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for your help.
Br
Tamzid


----------



## wtown

emperror said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My employer (University) lodged my nomination 2 Dec 2013 and I got the nomination approval notification on 19 Mar 2014.
> Applied for ENS 186 on 1 Apr 2014. To make sure I lodged the visa application then after the nomination approval.
> Does someone have any idea about the approximate visa approval time?
> 
> Many thanks,


The recent trend is about 3 months from the time of visa lodgement, not the total time. It is like a lucky draw if you ask me. We will find out as we are still waiting. My partner is in the same profession as you. I am surprised to see that your nomination took that long to get approved. Our nomination was submitted on Dec 20 and the approval only took a month. So we were able to submit our application in early Feb. No update so still waiting. Uni lecturer is not on demand, i guess. My partner colleagues who applied last year took them 6 monthd to get it. We hope we are lucky. It would be interesting to compare your timeline as we dont use MA.


----------



## wtown

Do they mention something on your immi account if case officer has been assigned? The last update was the day we submitted our application so it doesnt look like anyone has touched it.


----------



## emperror

wtown said:


> The recent trend is about 3 months from the time of visa lodgement, not the total time. It is like a lucky draw if you ask me. We will find out as we are still waiting. My partner is in the same profession as you. I am surprised to see that your nomination took that long to get approved. Our nomination was submitted on Dec 20 and the approval only took a month. So we were able to submit our application in early Feb. No update so still waiting. Uni lecturer is not on demand, i guess. My partner colleagues who applied last year took them 6 monthd to get it. We hope we are lucky. It would be interesting to compare your timeline as we dont use MA.


Thank you. I will keep you update by anything new. Please let me know when your visa is granted.

Cheers,


----------



## emperror

wtown said:


> Do they mention something on your immi account if case officer has been assigned? The last update was the day we submitted our application so it doesnt look like anyone has touched it.


I have no idea, as the application has been submitted by a MA. I do not have access to immi account to see whether CO has been assigned or not.


----------



## TAMZID

emperror said:


> Harold Baker, Elizabeth Street Sydney.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi,
Would you mind if I like to know the procedure for 186 classes and documents required?

Regards,
Tamzid


----------



## emperror

TAMZID said:


> Hi,
> Would you mind if I like to know the procedure for 186 classes and documents required?
> 
> Regards,
> Tamzid


Hi,
Is your meaning my MA's 186 procedure and required docx he asked me?

Cheers


----------



## TAMZID

emperror said:


> Hi,
> Is your meaning my MA's 186 procedure and required docx he asked me?
> 
> Cheers


Yes,please.


----------



## emperror

TAMZID said:


> Yes,please.


He just asked me fill out the forms 47ES, 986 and 80 for both myself and my partner. Also, asked to send him all required docx (passport, transcripts, job contract, police certificate, IELTS, all relevant docx in form 47ES) in scanned format via email. Then, he filed all the information into the SkillSelect. It is really fast just within 2 days.
If you would like to know more about him, please let me know.

Cheers,


----------



## swimming

I have a quesiton 
I will tranval to overseas on July
will my 196 application be suspended if I traval overseas?
My MA told me, the 186 could not be granted if I am outside australia
is it true?


----------



## TAMZID

emperror said:


> He just asked me fill out the forms 47ES, 986 and 80 for both myself and my partner. Also, asked to send him all required docx (passport, transcripts, job contract, police certificate, IELTS, all relevant docx in form 47ES) in scanned format via email. Then, he filed all the information into the SkillSelect. It is really fast just within 2 days.
> If you would like to know more about him, please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,


I would appreciate your help and guidance.
I am from Bangladesh and I believe I will also be required the same documents.
By the way where are you from.
regards,


----------



## emperror

TAMZID said:


> I would appreciate your help and guidance.
> I am from Bangladesh and I believe I will also be required the same documents.
> By the way where are you from.
> regards,


Hi there,

No worries. I am from Iran by the way. If you need more information and details about the way I have applied, please give me you email then I will send the whole things.

Cheers,


----------



## TAMZID

emperror said:


> Hi there,
> 
> No worries. I am from Iran by the way. If you need more information and details about the way I have applied, please give me you email then I will send the whole things.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you so much. You can send me information to my email address: [email protected]

Thanks a lot. How long you are in Australia?

Br,
Tamzid


----------



## wtown

swimming said:


> I have a quesiton
> I will tranval to overseas on July
> will my 196 application be suspended if I traval overseas?
> My MA told me, the 186 could not be granted if I am outside australia
> is it true?


Are you asking about 196 or 186?

If 186 cannot be granted while oversea, I am in trouble. I have to travel for work oversea!


----------



## lrac

New to the forum but been following since lodging.

MA logged nomination and 186 Transitional Resident Stream 17th Jan
Nomination and PR approved 8th April no contact from CO
Total 81 days
Web developer

Keep up the great work guys and good luck with your applications


----------



## swimming

wtown said:


> Are you asking about 196 or 186?
> 
> If 186 cannot be granted while oversea, I am in trouble. I have to travel for work oversea!


Thanks Wtown
me too, so a little worried
maybe we should contact with the employer to change the travelling time
some person aubmitted in the middle of Jan in this forum was granted,
so may be the early Feb submissioner should have good news in the year future
Fingers crossed


----------



## Maggie-May24

swimming said:


> I have a quesiton
> I will tranval to overseas on July
> will my 196 application be suspended if I traval overseas?
> My MA told me, the 186 could not be granted if I am outside australia
> is it true?


I've never heard you had to remain in Australia for the 186 to be granted. I have a work colleague whose 186 was approved while he was on holiday in Bali (Transition Stream from 457 visa).


----------



## wtown

maggie-may24 said:


> I've never heard you had to remain in Australia for the 186 to be granted. I have a work colleague whose 186 was approved while he was on holiday in Bali (Transition Stream from 457 visa).


This makes more sense.

Swimming: there is no way i can change my business trips. Trips were booked a while back. Imagine how much money a company would lose if this is the rule.


----------



## swimming

maggie-may24 said:


> I've never heard you had to remain in Australia for the 186 to be granted. I have a work colleague whose 186 was approved while he was on holiday in Bali (Transition Stream from 457 visa).


great news 
hope so


----------



## southwest1

PR granted this morning! It happened on the 134th day.

Nomination and application submitted 26 November 2013.
Profession: Electrical Engineer, family of four, Direct Entry (from student visa), MA.
CO requested additional company documents on 4 March, submitted 26 March, nomination approved 4 April.

We got it and I believe everyone waiting on this forum will get it.


----------



## brisbaneman

southwest1 said:


> PR granted this morning! It happened on the 134th day.
> 
> Nomination and application submitted 26 November 2013.
> Profession: Electrical Engineer, family of four, Direct Entry (from student visa), MA.
> CO requested additional company documents on 4 March, submitted 26 March, nomination approved 4 April.
> 
> We got it and I believe everyone waiting on this forum will get it.


Congratulations on you!


----------



## emperror

southwest1 said:


> PR granted this morning! It happened on the 134th day.
> 
> Nomination and application submitted 26 November 2013.
> Profession: Electrical Engineer, family of four, Direct Entry (from student visa), MA.
> CO requested additional company documents on 4 March, submitted 26 March, nomination approved 4 April.
> 
> We got it and I believe everyone waiting on this forum will get it.


Congrats,

Had you been asked for medical examination or you did it before lodgement?

Cheers,


----------



## emperror

Hi there,

I have submitted my application on 1 Apr 2014 with a MA. Can I check my application process in immi account as I did not submit my application?

Also, I have done medical examination (including the test for PR) for another visa on Feb 2013 (just more than one year ago). Do I need to do that again? If so, do I need to wait until my CO ask me or I can do it in advance?

Cheers,


----------



## Andrew m

Hi everyone! 

Very excited to get my pr today all lodged as DR on 9th January 2014 with medicals completed mid 2013 and police checks. Just had to wait for my two years in oz on 9th Jan before we could lodge. 

Lodged at Paramatta and heard nothing until today when all approved! I am told medicals last for 18 months by my MA 

So just under 90 days

Best of luck to all those waiting - note of caution I am told by MA that chasing your visa bumps you back in the queue ...


----------



## brisbaneman

Andrew m said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Very excited to get my pr today all lodged as DR on 9th January 2014 with medicals completed mid 2013 and police checks. Just had to wait for my two years in oz on 9th Jan before we could lodge.
> 
> Lodged at Paramatta and heard nothing until today when all approved! I am told medicals last for 18 months by my MA
> 
> So just under 90 days
> 
> Best of luck to all those waiting - note of caution I am told by MA that chasing your visa bumps you back in the queue ...


Congrats. Whant's your profession and nationality?


----------



## emperror

Andrew m said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Very excited to get my pr today all lodged as DR on 9th January 2014 with medicals completed mid 2013 and police checks. Just had to wait for my two years in oz on 9th Jan before we could lodge.
> 
> Lodged at Paramatta and heard nothing until today when all approved! I am told medicals last for 18 months by my MA
> 
> So just under 90 days
> 
> Best of luck to all those waiting - note of caution I am told by MA that chasing your visa bumps you back in the queue ...


Congrats,

Did you submit your application along with the nomination, or then after the nomination approved? Also, profession please?

Cheers,


----------



## TAMZID

southwest1 said:


> PR granted this morning! It happened on the 134th day.
> 
> Nomination and application submitted 26 November 2013.
> Profession: Electrical Engineer, family of four, Direct Entry (from student visa), MA.
> CO requested additional company documents on 4 March, submitted 26 March, nomination approved 4 April.
> 
> We got it and I believe everyone waiting on this forum will get it.


Congrats. All the very best to you and the family.


----------



## Andrew m

brisbaneman said:


> Congrats. Whant's your profession and nationality?


I am British sales and marketing manager

Lodged nomination and visa together and all approved together

Forgot to mention do check MA has completed training records in DR application as I was told by one person in the same MA office it was DR when it isn't without those records - could cost you a few weeks if forgotten though thankfully into case was just spotted in time

Mortgage here I come!


----------



## Kats

Hi everyone,
I have been following this forum for sometime and it has been a good support system.
My current time lines:-
11-Dec-13	Employer Nomination Lodged
30-Dec-13	Employee Apllication Lodged
16-Jan-14	Employer Nomination Approved 
27-Mar-14	Immi CO request for Info (Medicals & Form 80)
2-Apr-14 Medical Appointment
4-Apr-14 All Docs Submitted

CO confirm that he has all he needs and we now just have to wait for the medicals to clear....

PS: My 186 is direct entry with no MA for a family of 5 (3 kids)


----------



## Vignesh

*Pr granted..!!!!!*



Kats said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been following this forum for sometime and it has been a good support system.
> My current time lines:-
> 11-Dec-13	Employer Nomination Lodged
> 30-Dec-13	Employee Apllication Lodged
> 16-Jan-14	Employer Nomination Approved
> 27-Mar-14	Immi CO request for Info (Medicals & Form 80)
> 2-Apr-14 Medical Appointment
> 4-Apr-14 All Docs Submitted
> 
> CO confirm that he has all he needs and we now just have to wait for the medicals to clear....
> 
> PS: My 186 is direct entry with no MA for a family of 5 (3 kids)


Hi All,

I got my PR Ganted today..09-Apr-2014.. Here are my Timelines.

186 Decision Ready (Direct Entry stream) Nomination & Application submiited using MA on 17-Jan-2014.

Application status last updated on Immi site 21-Jan-2014. 
No communication from CO/no updates till today in Immi site- showed In progress.

my MA received e-mail communication regarding PR Grant letter. 
Immi site status got updated to Finalized & Granted


----------



## southwest1

TAMZID said:


> Congrats. All the very best to you and the family.


Thanks Tamzid. I hope you will sort out your 186 application and get PR soon.


----------



## southwest1

emperror said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Had you been asked for medical examination or you did it before lodgement?
> 
> Cheers,


I did everything before application submission.


----------



## kateygov

That,s brilliant news as all seemed very quiet lately. Our co asked for further documents last week and not heard anything since. Hopefully more grants this week!


----------



## kateygov

Congratulations to you, best wishes for the future.


----------



## CDR

Congrats SW1!



southwest1 said:


> PR granted this morning! It happened on the 134th day.
> 
> Nomination and application submitted 26 November 2013.
> Profession: Electrical Engineer, family of four, Direct Entry (from student visa), MA.
> CO requested additional company documents on 4 March, submitted 26 March, nomination approved 4 April.
> 
> We got it and I believe everyone waiting on this forum will get it.


----------



## CDR

emperror said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 1 Apr 2014 with a MA. Can I check my application process in immi account as I did not submit my application?
> 
> Also, I have done medical examination (including the test for PR) for another visa on Feb 2013 (just more than one year ago). Do I need to do that again? If so, do I need to wait until my CO ask me or I can do it in advance?
> 
> Cheers,


Yes you can create your own account at immi.gov.au and then import your application into your account. It will also still remain available to your MA.


----------



## CDR

Andrew m said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Very excited to get my pr today all lodged as DR on 9th January 2014 with medicals completed mid 2013 and police checks. Just had to wait for my two years in oz on 9th Jan before we could lodge.
> 
> Lodged at Paramatta and heard nothing until today when all approved! I am told medicals last for 18 months by my MA
> 
> So just under 90 days
> 
> Best of luck to all those waiting - note of caution I am told by MA that chasing your visa bumps you back in the queue ...


Congrats Andrew!


----------



## Smart

Dear All,

I am currently on 457 visa and want to lodge 186 visa in 2015, can you please provide the list of personal documents required/asked by DIAC while processing your application and which did you submit? 
Do you know what documents do I need to submit for my wife?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## emperror

CDR said:


> Yes you can create your own account at immi.gov.au and then import your application into your account. It will also still remain available to your MA.


Many thanks CDR. So, there is no conflict with having my application process in immi count while it has been looking after by a MA?

Regards,


----------



## Pahari

Finally I get to retire from this forum.
Wish you all the best and hope no one will have to wait 4 months 27 days like me.
For those waiting my timeline is 
ENS 186, 2 years with same employer 
Visa and nominations lodged 12 November 2013
Nomination approved 18 march 
Pr approved 10 Apr 2014.


----------



## TAMZID

Vignesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR Ganted today..09-Apr-2014.. Here are my Timelines.
> 
> 186 Decision Ready (Direct Entry stream) Nomination & Application submiited using MA on 17-Jan-2014.
> 
> Application status last updated on Immi site 21-Jan-2014.
> No communication from CO/no updates till today in Immi site- showed In progress.
> 
> my MA received e-mail communication regarding PR Grant letter.
> Immi site status got updated to Finalized & Granted


Congrats.Wish you all the very best.
Which MA you used to lodge your application?
What is your expertise or profession?

Br,
Tamzid


----------



## TAMZID

Pahari said:


> Finally I get to retire from this forum.
> Wish you all the best and hope no one will have to wait 4 months 27 days like me.
> For those waiting my timeline is
> ENS 186, 2 years with same employer
> Visa and nominations lodged 12 November 2013
> Nomination approved 18 march
> Pr approved 10 Apr 2014.


Congrats.
Wish you all the best.
May I know the name of the MA used. Your profession.

Br,
Tamzid


----------



## emperror

Pahari said:


> Finally I get to retire from this forum.
> Wish you all the best and hope no one will have to wait 4 months 27 days like me.
> For those waiting my timeline is
> ENS 186, 2 years with same employer
> Visa and nominations lodged 12 November 2013
> Nomination approved 18 march
> Pr approved 10 Apr 2014.


Congrats,

All the best with you.


----------



## Kats

PR granted this evening 10th Apr 14. 

Good luck those still waiting


----------



## emperror

Based on the timelines have been posted in this forum and some others, the PR visa of applicants who applied in late Jan 2014 have been granted. It seems the queue is moving toward Feb 2014.

Good luck,


----------



## Smart

Congrats..


----------



## swimming

emperror said:


> Based on the timelines have been posted in this forum and some others, the PR visa of applicants who applied in late Jan 2014 have been granted. It seems the queue is moving toward Feb 2014.
> 
> Good luck,


yes, the nearest granted case was submitted on 24 Jan 2014
fingers crossed


----------



## Vignesh

*Pr granted*



TAMZID said:


> Congrats.Wish you all the very best.
> Which MA you used to lodge your application?
> What is your expertise or profession?
> 
> Br,
> Tamzid


Hi TAMZID,

My Migration Agent is Fragomen
Profession : Software Developer


----------



## dpc004

Hi all, I am new to this forum. I have submitted my application (186 TRS, decision-ready) via a MA on Feb 18. The application is right now shown "In Progress" and last updated Feb 18. How do I find out whether a CO is assigned? Thanks and happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## Maggie-May24

You may never find out whether a CO is assigned. I never heard from my CO, visa was simply granted when it was ready. BTW, there is no decision-ready process for 186 visas any more. They are simply processed in the order they are received.


----------



## dpc004

maggie-may24 said:


> You may never find out whether a CO is assigned. I never heard from my CO, visa was simply granted when it was ready. BTW, there is no decision-ready process for 186 visas any more. They are simply processed in the order they are received.


Thanks Maggie. Reason for asking is that quite a few people here mentioned that a CO was allocated to their case. Fair enough for the decision-ready process, just that it is shown on my immi account so I mentioned that.


----------



## Hopeful13

Hello,

I'm new to this forum so thought I would share my timelines. I applied for ENS 186 Direct Entry on 07 Feb 2014 with polcie checks, medicals everything done. My nomination and visa pplication was all loaded together.

I called immigration today and apparently I haven't even been assigned a CO yet which is extremely frustrating. I know thier timelines are 5-8 months but it just does not seem fair that other people seem to get theirs in 3 months or less and some have to wait over 6 months.

I need to apply to University by 31st May and if it does not come through it time, I miss out on a whole year 

I'm also on a 461 currently so I didnt even need a skills assessment, no kids or partner attached to my application and I've been in Oz for 7 years! 

Sorry for the vent. Does anyone know if they've started Feb applciations yet? I remember reading someone here applied on 10th Feb and got her visa on 31st Marh


----------



## Blume

Hi Hopeful,

Some info on my visa status, ENS 186 Direct Entry, but with partner who hence now needs to undergo medicals etc. (I didn't know this but anyway).

Nomination lodged: 27.09.2013
Nomination approved: 24.01.2014
Application lodged: 05.02.2014
Medical test/retest/complete: 03.02.2014 / 14.02.2014 / ~11.03.2014
Request for more information: 02.04.

I feel that there was some progress after I've called them in late March but it might have just been a coincidence. My CO is based in a different, state, so they seem to process applications as they come in, not based on the location.


----------



## Hopeful13

Thanks Blume.

Yea that's what I thought too- they process them as they come in so it seems weird that they would process an application recieved three days after mine. Oh well luck of the draw.

Hopefully my CO is super quick and processes it quickly although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## swimming

Blume said:


> Hi Hopeful,
> 
> Some info on my visa status, ENS 186 Direct Entry, but with partner who hence now needs to undergo medicals etc. (I didn't know this but anyway).
> 
> Nomination lodged: 27.09.2013
> Nomination approved: 24.01.2014
> Application lodged: 05.02.2014
> Medical test/retest/complete: 03.02.2014 / 14.02.2014 / ~11.03.2014
> Request for more information: 02.04.
> 
> I feel that there was some progress after I've called them in late March but it might have just been a coincidence. My CO is based in a different, state, so they seem to process applications as they come in, not based on the location.


Hi BLUME, I submit on the same day with you,
but nothing from the IMBP
and could you share what informantion did IMBP request on 2 April?


----------



## swimming

Blume said:


> Hi Hopeful,
> 
> Some info on my visa status, ENS 186 Direct Entry, but with partner who hence now needs to undergo medicals etc. (I didn't know this but anyway).
> 
> Nomination lodged: 27.09.2013
> Nomination approved: 24.01.2014
> Application lodged: 05.02.2014
> Medical test/retest/complete: 03.02.2014 / 14.02.2014 / ~11.03.2014
> Request for more information: 02.04.
> 
> I feel that there was some progress after I've called them in late March but it might have just been a coincidence. My CO is based in a different, state, so they seem to process applications as they come in, not based on the location.


at least, you assigned a CO
I have no idea whether I have a CO right now


----------



## Blume

They want me and my partner to supply form 80 and my partner to supply medical and police checks. He is now considered a non-migrating member of my family unit and hence needs to satisfy all these criteria as well (I wasn't aware of this).

He's doing his medical today and I am planning to have everything else together by mid next week. They gave us 28 days which should be just enough time. If not, I will ask for an extension which shouldn't be a problem (we need to wait for a police check from NZ).


----------



## Blume

swimming said:


> at least, you assigned a CO
> I have no idea whether I have a CO right now


They might take more time to go through your files? I would think that my case is rather simple, and the nomination had already been approved. DOn't worry, it's probably best not to hear from them


----------



## Hopeful13

I've heard people can contact or email the parramatta office to see where they are at with applications and how much of a back log they have. Where does one do this?


----------



## swimming

Blume said:


> They might take more time to go through your files? I would think that my case is rather simple, and the nomination had already been approved. DOn't worry, it's probably best not to hear from them


good news, just reasonable documents
good luck Blume

I got the approval of nomination too,
and submitten on Feb
I do not do the body check yet, 
and hear nothing.

any way, good luck to all of us in the forum


----------



## JasonR

Hello good ppl,

186
nomination lodged 28 Jan 2014 & ack received same day
pr lodged 30 Jan 2014

nomination just approved 15/04/2014 and showed finalized as status and approved on the immi website.

I still have to do medical and wait for further... I'll keep you updated.

457 for 2 years same company... occupation software developer.


----------



## brisbaneman

swimming said:


> good news, just reasonable documents
> good luck Blume
> 
> I got the approval of nomination too,
> and submitten on Feb
> I do not do the body check yet,
> and hear nothing.
> 
> any way, good luck to all of us in the forum


Swimming, what's your profession?


----------



## swimming

JasonR said:


> Hello good ppl,
> 
> 186
> nomination lodged 28 Jan 2014 & ack received same day
> pr lodged 30 Jan 2014
> 
> nomination just approved 15/04/2014 and showed finalized as status and approved on the immi website.
> 
> I still have to do medical and wait for further... I'll keep you updated.
> 
> 457 for 2 years same company... occupation software developer.


congratuations
and waiting for your update


----------



## swimming

brisbaneman said:


> Swimming, what's your profession?


website developer


----------



## dutchdelight

Here's my info so far, another one lodged in February:

Nomination + application for 186 lodged (by MA): 18-02-1014
Documents uploaded by MA: 21-03-2014
Transition Stream
Status ImmiAccount: In Progress

Had medicals done late 2013, so should be good to go.


----------



## Hopeful13

Hi,

Does anyone know how to contact (phone/email) the different processing centres? Like the one in parrmatta for example?
I'm certain I've read people's post on this forum on contacting them but I cant seem to find any information.

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## doormouse

they've started processing February applications

Application lodged: 4 Feb 2014 (no MA)

Received approval yesterday 15th April (exactly 10 weeks!)


----------



## JasonR

JasonR said:


> Hello good ppl,
> 
> 186
> nomination lodged 28 Jan 2014 & ack received same day
> pr lodged 30 Jan 2014
> 
> nomination just approved 15/04/2014 and showed finalized as status and approved on the immi website.
> 
> I still have to do medical and wait for further... I'll keep you updated.
> 
> 457 for 2 years same company... occupation software developer.


FYI: booked medical tests for the 29th of April (can't find anything earlier in Melbourne and nothing at all in Dandenong!)
Yesterday I also received a confirmation email for the approval of the nomination and stating that they have also found my PR application and a CO has been assigned to it. I assume that they should be getting back to me asking to do the medicals in the next couple of days...
I'm thinking that they must be processing applications that were made on the 30th Jan 2014 to first week of Feb 2014...


----------



## Hopeful13

Oh Phew! About time! 
I wonder why mine hasn't even been assigned to a CO yet. 
Did you guys do transition or direct entry?


----------



## JasonR

Hopeful13 said:


> Oh Phew! About time!
> I wonder why mine hasn't even been assigned to a CO yet.
> Did you guys do transition or direct entry?


Transition stream for me...

under what occupation did you apply? and according to you, have you submitted all necessary documents?


----------



## Hopeful13

I did Direct Entry under health information manager. I didnt need a skills assessment though since I'm on a 461 visa and have been with my company for over 2 years.

Yep I had all my documents ready with my application. The only thing is my Medicals were done in March 2013 so they may be out of date. Other than that- all information was provided.

Doormouse- did you apply through DE or transition? Congrats on recieveing approval! Were you told when a CO was assigned?


----------



## doormouse

Transition scheme and I preloaded all documents and supplied health check at the time of application. Did not know that a CO was assigned until I received the email yesterday, was checking my immi account daily and there was no change in status until the grant it just showed 'in progress' the entire time until it changed to finalised after I received the email


----------



## Hopeful13

Sigh- I thougt so. I think the Direct Entry is what is taking so long  They just go in different piles.


----------



## brisbaneman

doormouse said:


> Transition scheme and I preloaded all documents and supplied health check at the time of application. Did not know that a CO was assigned until I received the email yesterday, was checking my immi account daily and there was no change in status until the grant it just showed 'in progress' the entire time until it changed to finalised after I received the email


Congrats, doormouse. What's your nationality and profession?


----------



## FLG

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!

Guys I just logged into the forum just to say that I had loged on the 4th of April as well and while I was writing this post, I got the email from the Government confirming the "status of transaction updated"...

My timeline:
Application Lodged 4th February 2014 (both Nomination and Visa)
Acknowledgment Letter received on 21th February 201
Visa Granted on 16 April 2014

I'm an accountant applying after 2 years with the same company using a MA.

Cheers!


----------



## Hopeful13

Congrats!
Transition scheme?


----------



## FLG

Transition


----------



## Justgot

My timeline:
Application Lodged 20th January 2014 (both Nomination and Visa)
Acknowledgment Letter received on 21th February 201
Visa Granted on 16 April 2014

I'm am surveyor applying after 2 years with the same company using a MA.


----------



## Damo88

Hi I applied for my 186 temp transition stream on February 27th my application and nomination lodged on same day.I haven't heard anything back yet.
Just wondering has anybody applied around this time and heard anything back?
Thanks for your help


----------



## JasonR

Damo88 said:


> Hi I applied for my 186 temp transition stream on February 27th my application and nomination lodged on same day.I haven't heard anything back yet.
> Just wondering has anybody applied around this time and heard anything back?
> Thanks for your help


Hi mate,

they have just started processing for the first week of February applicants... I assume that you should wait for about 3-4 weeks then they will send a notification for nomination approval to the email of the account holder of immigration login for whoever is concerned to login and check the status. If it is approved, it will show on the website with a status changed to 'finalised' instead of 'in progress'. Also it will show 'approved' mid section.
They will also send an email to the nominated recipient with pdf confirming that it has been approved and whether a CO has been assigned to nominee PR case.


----------



## GettingThere

I have lodged my application on 28/01 using MA and got the acknowledge letter the next day, already did all the medicals, etc.. Now I am just waiting 

I don't have an immi account so I have no idea if a CO is assigned or not, hopefully my PR will be approved soon.

457 using transition stream, analyst programmer.


----------



## JasonR

GettingThere said:


> I have lodged my application on 28/01 using MA and got the acknowledge letter the next day, already did all the medicals, etc.. Now I am just waiting
> 
> I don't have an immi account so I have no idea if a CO is assigned or not, hopefully my PR will be approved soon.
> 
> 457 using transition stream, analyst programmer.


Contact your MA to know whether they have received any notifications for your case... they hold the immi account!


----------



## dutchdelight

To everyone using an MA: just sign up for an ImmiAccount. Then import the application that your MA submitted using the TRN reference, you can do this without issues to see the status. 

Just don't change/add anything I'd say... Even though it won't change anything for the process, you can at least see if something changed in the application.


----------



## GettingThere

Thanks JasonR and dutchdelight

Just created my Immiaccount, says only "In Progress" and last updated 29/01. So I don't think I have a CO assigned yet.


----------



## Kangie

Wondering why is processing so random. Why can't there be set of predefined rules.


----------



## wtown

Yes, they started processing early Feb application. Visa granted.  

I'll list out our timeline again.

nomination submitted: Dec 20, 2013 (? +/- few days)
nomination approved; Jan 20, 2014
visa application lodged: Feb 9
visa approved: April 17

Transition stream. All required documents were submitted. No MA. As compared to this, the most frustrating part is actually with the HR dept. It took them ~3 months to send my spouse a new contract and put in the nomination. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## wtown

Oh...i remember someone asked if one needs to be physically in australia in order for it to get granted. The answer is no. I am currently oversea on business trip. However, because of this, they put a condition "8515 not marry before first" on my visa and must enter australia before Oct this year. I am a dependent in this case.


----------



## JasonR

wtown said:


> Yes, they started processing early Feb application. Visa granted.
> 
> I'll list out our timeline again.
> 
> nomination submitted: Dec 20, 2013 (? +/- few days)
> nomination approved; Jan 20, 2014
> visa application lodged: Feb 9
> visa approved: April 17
> 
> Transition stream. All required documents were submitted. No MA. As compared to this, the most frustrating part is actually with the HR dept. It took them ~3 months to send my spouse a new contract and put in the nomination.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


it seems like processing time is a lot quicker... for which job description?


----------



## wtown

JasonR said:


> it seems like processing time is a lot quicker... for which job description?


They started processing Feb application. Perhaps going through it quicker now. The immi agent called and said that it was good that we provided everything all at once. Occupation: lecturer.


----------



## dpc004

Damo88 said:


> Hi I applied for my 186 temp transition stream on February 27th my application and nomination lodged on same day.I haven't heard anything back yet.
> Just wondering has anybody applied around this time and heard anything back?
> Thanks for your help


Both nomination and visa application lodged on Feb 18, nothing yet. Hopefully will hear some good news soon.


----------



## dutchdelight

Same here, both nomination & visa application lodged on Feb 18 and no update yet. Acknowledgement came in on the same day although this might be automated.


----------



## TAMZID

ENS Direct Entry Pathway:

This pathway is designed for people who are sponsored by an employer but have not worked for 2 years under a 457 visa for the sponsoring employer. The primary requirements include:
•	Score at least 6 in each band of the IELTS English language test
•	Have a positive Australian skills assessment
* and three years full time work experience
• Occupation listed on the Sponsored Occupation List

Would appreciate if anyone reply and explain the following:
What does positive Australian skills assessment meaning?
How to meet the positive assessment or what are the criteria?

Looking forward your feedback.
regards,


----------



## Damo88

hi

does anybody know what in progress means on the immi account?

i applied on feb 27th does this mean i have a case officer or is it just sitting on someones desk?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## pawandhir

TAMZID said:


> ENS Direct Entry Pathway:
> 
> This pathway is designed for people who are sponsored by an employer but have not worked for 2 years under a 457 visa for the sponsoring employer. The primary requirements include:
> •	Score at least 6 in each band of the IELTS English language test
> •	Have a positive Australian skills assessment
> * and three years full time work experience
> •	Occupation listed on the Sponsored Occupation List
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone reply and explain the following:
> What does positive Australian skills assessment meaning?
> How to meet the positive assessment or what are the criteria?
> 
> Looking forward your feedback.
> regards,


Hii
What is your qualification and skill?? You have to all proof to skill assess authority like TRA with 3 years experience proof like pay slip or tax paper with $1000 they send you certificate.


----------



## dutchdelight

Damo88 said:


> hi
> 
> does anybody know what in progress means on the immi account?
> 
> i applied on feb 27th does this mean i have a case officer or is it just sitting on someones desk?
> 
> Thanks again for the help


It's not on anyone's desk yet, it just means you submitted it.


----------



## TAMZID

pawandhir said:


> Hii
> What is your qualification and skill?? You have to all proof to skill assess authority like TRA with 3 years experience proof like pay slip or tax paper with $1000 they send you certificate.


I have done bachelor in commerce and MBA and have long experience of over 16 years of experience. Out of that I worked three and half years in marketing and sales department in one of the local company.Then from last 14 years working in a multinational company engaging in infrastructure development (Export Processing Zone) as well manufacturing of Hi-tech garments business. My job involves in policy making and administration related work.

What is TRA?
Tax paper for what?

Pls clarify.


----------



## brisbaneman

Who knows that when you import application in immiAcc, can both nomination and visa application be imported or only visa application can be imported?


----------



## JasonR

TAMZID said:


> I have done bachelor in commerce and MBA and have long experience of over 16 years of experience. Out of that I worked three and half years in marketing and sales department in one of the local company.Then from last 14 years working in a multinational company engaging in infrastructure development (Export Processing Zone) as well manufacturing of Hi-tech garments business. My job involves in policy making and administration related work.
> 
> What is TRA?
> Tax paper for what?
> 
> Pls clarify.


Under which job description do you plan to apply for PR?
check here: ANZSCO Codes A - C

If you are on a 457 working for a company and want to apply for ENS DE, you will have to do so with the same job description.

The Direct Entry stream is for:

people who have been nominated by their employer under the Direct Entry stream
people who have never, or only briefly, worked in Australia
temporary residents who do not qualify for the Temporary Residence Transition stream, or
people with a nomination lodged with us before 1 July 2012.

check these out here: https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/186.aspx

All the information that you are looking for are there already...


----------



## dutchdelight

brisbaneman said:


> Who knows that when you import application in immiAcc, can both nomination and visa application be imported or only visa application can be imported?


If you use the TRN number when importing, it'll automatically show both the visa & nomination.


----------



## kateygov

Does anyone know can you create a second immiaccount if the MA has the original? If we import the application will it affect the original...Don,t want to mess up the application but feel we are out of the loop with info. CO picked up our case over two weeks ago and not heard anything since


----------



## dpc004

Just create your own account and import the application using the TRN, it won't affect the submitted application at all, you reserve the right to track the progress even though the application was submitted by a MA on your behalf.

But how did you know that the case was picked up by a CO 2 weeks ago?



kateygov said:


> Does anyone know can you create a second immiaccount if the MA has the original? If we import the application will it affect the original...Don,t want to mess up the application but feel we are out of the loop with info. CO picked up our case over two weeks ago and not heard anything since


----------



## brisbaneman

dutchdelight said:


> If you use the TRN number when importing, it'll automatically show both the visa & nomination.


 I didn't see both, i only saw visa application. Will that be problem?


----------



## kateygov

dpc004 said:


> Just create your own account and import the application using the TRN, it won't affect the submitted application at all, you reserve the right to track the progress even though the application was submitted by a MA on your behalf.
> 
> But how did you know that the case was picked up by a CO 2 weeks ago?


We had an email from the migration lawyer asking for some further details. These were sent immediately then not heard anything since. Easter holidays may have had some impact though.


----------



## dutchdelight

brisbaneman said:


> I didn't see both, i only saw visa application. Will that be problem?


I'm not an expert but in my account it shows both, and I only imported one TRN reference. It should be linked anyway. Could it be that the nomination hasn't been submitted yet?

*edit*
My bad, from memory I thought I had both - but it's indeed only the visa application. The other link is the receipt, not the nomination. I received the visa + nomination letter from my MA separately.


----------



## brisbaneman

dutchdelight said:


> I'm not an expert but in my account it shows both, and I only imported one TRN reference. It should be linked anyway. Could it be that the nomination hasn't been submitted yet?


Does any one else have the same situation as me that nomination application not appear in immiAccount after import?


----------



## TAMZID

JasonR said:


> Under which job description do you plan to apply for PR?
> check here: ANZSCO Codes A - C
> 
> If you are on a 457 working for a company and want to apply for ENS DE, you will have to do so with the same job description.
> 
> The Direct Entry stream is for:
> 
> people who have been nominated by their employer under the Direct Entry stream
> people who have never, or only briefly, worked in Australia
> temporary residents who do not qualify for the Temporary Residence Transition stream, or
> people with a nomination lodged with us before 1 July 2012.
> 
> check these out here: https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/186.aspx
> 
> All the information that you are looking for are there already...


It could be Office Manager, facilities manager, customer service manager, Manager administration, corporate manager etc.


----------



## GettingThere

brisbaneman said:


> Does any one else have the same situation as me that nomination application not appear in immiAccount after import?


I have only one application in my immi account that says "Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)".


----------



## dutchdelight

TAMZID said:


> It could be Office Manager, facilities manager, customer service manager, Manager administration, corporate manager etc.


If you are on a 457 visa, you've been granted that visa with a specific ANZSCO code from the list above. You can find this in the details of your 457 visa grant letter or summary.

You need to use that same code again for applying to the 186 visa. I suggest reading all the information on the website mentioned above first, it answers most of the questions and goes into the process.


----------



## dutchdelight

GettingThere said:


> I have only one application in my immi account that says "Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)".


I just edited my previous post, you indeed only see the visa application after I just checked. You don't see anything regarding nomination, I received this separately from the MA.


----------



## Shinkansen-Driver

All lodged on 1st April, nomination, application, medicals & checks via MA.
I guess it's sit and wait until sometime in July if I am lucky. 
Fingers crossed!
Got bridging visas in place already just in case it takes ages and 457's expire. 

Do people ever get these 186 declined? If so what for? Never heard of it happening.


----------



## chipsam

Hi everyone, pls help me because I tried to google them but I can't find the answers.

My husband is now working under visa 457 in Oz while I and our children are in Vietnam (we came back from Mel last October). 

My husband is going to apply for visa 186 direct stream so he will apply on-shore but his dependent are offshore. We want to do medical checks before logding but we are not sure how to do it. There are 2 issues:

- I and my husband had medical examination and X-ray in Melbourne last September for another visa (less than 12 months) so Do we need to do another health check. If yes, which form and which checks shoud we do?

- How can I do health checks for our children in Vietnam (8 & 1 year) (Last time we did health check after we submit visa application in Vietnam)

Hope anyone can answer me soon! Thanks!


----------



## emperror

chipsam said:


> Hi everyone, pls help me because I tried to google them but I can't find the answers.
> 
> My husband is now working under visa 457 in Oz while I and our children are in Vietnam (we came back from Mel last October).
> 
> My husband is going to apply for visa 186 direct stream so he will apply on-shore but his dependent are offshore. We want to do medical checks before logding but we are not sure how to do it. There are 2 issues:
> 
> - I and my husband had medical examination and X-ray in Melbourne last September for another visa (less than 12 months) so Do we need to do another health check. If yes, which form and which checks shoud we do?
> 
> - How can I do health checks for our children in Vietnam (8 & 1 year) (Last time we did health check after we submit visa application in Vietnam)
> 
> Hope anyone can answer me soon! Thanks!


Regarding the medical examination, you need to do a new one even you took it last September. Medical examination for permanent type visas has one option more that the other medical examination. You need to do the below:

501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test

Regarding the medical examination in Vietnam, you can search at DIBP or medibank health solution (select Vietnam) website to find out the authorized centres.
My suggestion is wait for case officer to ask you about medical examination. They will send you HAP ID and using that you can log in eMedical website. For sure, there are a structure for off-shore applicants.

Good luck.


----------



## chipsam

emperror said:


> Regarding the medical examination, you need to do a new one even you took it last September. Medical examination for permanent type visas has one option more that the other medical examination. You need to do the below:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 707 HIV test
> 
> Regarding the medical examination in Vietnam, you can search at DIBP or medibank health solution (select Vietnam) website to find out the authorized centres.
> My suggestion is wait for case officer to ask you about medical examination. They will send you HAP ID and using that you can log in eMedical website. For sure, there are a structure for off-shore applicants.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks very much Emperror. Regarding funtional English for depedant, I think a master degree of an Australian Uni is ok, ins't it?


----------



## emperror

chipsam said:


> Thanks very much Emperror. Regarding funtional English for depedant, I think a master degree of an Australian Uni is ok, ins't it?


English proficiency requirement for dependent applicants is IELTS 5 or 2 years study in English at English speaker institute (e.g. Australian Universities). Also, the IELTS test results for dependent applicant is valid for 3 years.

Cheers,


----------



## TAMZID

emperror said:


> English proficiency requirement for dependent applicants is IELTS 5 or 2 years study in English at English speaker institute (e.g. Australian Universities). Also, the IELTS test results for dependent applicant is valid for 3 years.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Emperor,
In any case if the dependent cannot meet the English proficiency requirement and dont have 2 years study in English at English speaker institute, is there any other alternative

Rgds,


----------



## Maggie-May24

TAMZID said:


> Hi Emperor,
> In any case if the dependent cannot meet the English proficiency requirement and dont have 2 years study in English at English speaker institute, is there any other alternative
> 
> Rgds,


If your partner is assessed as not having functional English, you pay a secondary installment fee of $4,890.


----------



## TAMZID

maggie-may24 said:


> If your partner is assessed as not having functional English, you pay a secondary installment fee of $4,890.


Well noted .Thanks


----------



## emperror

TAMZID said:


> Hi Emperor,
> In any case if the dependent cannot meet the English proficiency requirement and dont have 2 years study in English at English speaker institute, is there any other alternative
> 
> Rgds,


As TAMZID mentioned, you need to pay $4890 to cover that semi-requirement.


----------



## Riccardo1888

Hi guys,

New to the forum. 

I applied for a 186 today and my ma uploaded everything except my medicals. I was hoping to do medicals next week along with my e medical. My ma says he has no e medicals or hap id though and we must wait for a co to be assigned first. 

So 2 questions really

1 on average how long does it take for a co or hap id to he assigned ?

2 can I get medicals without this ?

One last thing my ma recieved an email stating that medicals may not be needed so until the co looks at it then do not do anything. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## swede14

Hi all!

I trust that you are keeping well. 
Thought that I would share my VISA timeline tracker as of now. Seems like some February applications have been processed. 

VISA Type: 186 ENS (single person application) via MA
Application Date: 7-Feb 2014 (with Medicals and Police report)
Last updated on 7-Feb 2014 - No correspondence found

No communication from IMMI as of now. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## brisbaneman

Quite quiet this week.


----------



## JasonR

*medicals*

Hi guys im here right now... medicals for 186 visa... medibank melbourne 501 swanston street so hard to find coz of freaking constructions...
done xray 4 the moment... waiting to do blood test and other checks


----------



## brisbaneman

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

PR Granted today! Thrilled!

My timelines are:

ENS 186 transition stream- Application/nomination lodged 14th February with everything including police check and medical
28/04/14 CA requested for second installment payment for partner less than functional english. Payment was made on the day. 
PR Granted 29/04/14
Totally 75 days, almost 11 weeks.

I started following this forum since my application lodged in mid of February. Really appreciated for all the posts which relieved much blind waiting pains. The timeline in April became much shorter (less than 80 days) than the months before (over 100 days), which was quite encouraging. My application process time was quite a suprise to my MA who expected 4 months at least. The forum did a great job. 

Good luck to every one still waiting. All the waiting is worthwhile.


----------



## emperror

brisbaneman said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> PR Granted today! Thrilled!
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ENS 186 transition stream- Application/nomination lodged 14th February with everything including police check and medical
> 28/04/14 CA requested for second installment payment for partner less than functional english. Payment was made on the day.
> PR Granted 29/04/14
> Totally 75 days, almost 11 weeks.
> 
> I started following this forum since my application lodged in mid of February. Really appreciated for all the posts which relieved much blind waiting pains. The timeline in April became much shorter (less than 80 days) than the months before (over 100 days), which was quite encouraging. My application process time was quite a suprise to my MA who expected 4 months at least. The forum did a great job.
> 
> Good luck to every one still waiting. All the waiting is worthwhile.


Congrats and wish all the best with you.

Could you please let me know your occupation?


----------



## brisbaneman

emperror said:


> Congrats and wish all the best with you.
> 
> Could you please let me know your occupation?


Thanks emperror. I am a System analyst.


----------



## brisbaneman

I used to make a matrix to follow other applicants timeline on two forums, here are some Jan/Feb applications, hoping to give you guys some insight:

Lodge	Grant	Days	Occupation
03-Jan-14	28-Mar-14	84	
09-Jan-14	09-Apr-14	90	sales/macket mgr
10-Jan-14	02-Apr-14	82	
16-Jan-14	03-Apr-14	77	regrigeration machanic
17-Jan-14	08-Apr-14	81	web developer
17-Jan-14	09-Apr-14	82	sw developer
19-Jan-14	28-Mar-14	68	
20-Jan-14	16-Apr-14	86	surveyor
24-Jan-14	10-Apr-14	76	quantity surveyor
28-Jan-14	11-Apr-14	73	ppm
04-Feb-14	15-Apr-14	70	
04-Feb-14	16-Apr-14	71	accountant
09-Feb-14	17-Apr-14	67	lecture
10-Feb-14	22-Apr-14	71	hr mgr
14-Feb-14	29-Apr-14	74	system analyst


----------



## JasonR

brisbaneman said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> PR Granted today! Thrilled!
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ENS 186 transition stream- Application/nomination lodged 14th February with everything including police check and medical
> 28/04/14 CA requested for second installment payment for partner less than functional english. Payment was made on the day.
> PR Granted 29/04/14
> Totally 75 days, almost 11 weeks.
> 
> I started following this forum since my application lodged in mid of February. Really appreciated for all the posts which relieved much blind waiting pains. The timeline in April became much shorter (less than 80 days) than the months before (over 100 days), which was quite encouraging. My application process time was quite a suprise to my MA who expected 4 months at least. The forum did a great job.
> 
> Good luck to every one still waiting. All the waiting is worthwhile.


congrats mate


----------



## dutchdelight

Just checked ImmiAccount and was pleased to see the status as "Finalised" instead of "In progress". Yay . This morning it still showed up as "In progress". I did see afterwards that ImmiAccount sends you an email as well with a status change notification.

Due to the MA leaving the company they (Fragomen) only uploaded my documents a month after lodging the visa application.

My timelines:
Late 2013: Medicals + gathering required documentation (IELTS/Police checks) done.
18 Feb 2014: Visa + nomination lodged.
20 Mar 2014: MA uploaded docs to ImmiAccount.
30 Apr 2014: Visa granted.

Total = 72 days. Given the timelines mentioned above it definitely seems to be coming down from the ~100 days that it was a few months ago.


----------



## GettingThere

Congratulations guys!

Mine still says last updated 29/01.. more than 90 days since I have applied 

I know they say on the website that it can take 5 months for low risk countries and 8 months for high risk countries but it is still frustrating to see everyone getting their PRs below 80 days and my application going over 90 days..


----------



## dpc004

dutchdelight said:


> Just checked ImmiAccount and was pleased to see the status as "Finalised" instead of "In progress". Yay . This morning it still showed up as "In progress". I did see afterwards that ImmiAccount sends you an email as well with a status change notification.
> 
> Due to the MA leaving the company they (Fragomen) only uploaded my documents a month after lodging the visa application.
> 
> My timelines:
> Late 2013: Medicals + gathering required documentation (IELTS/Police checks) done.
> 18 Feb 2014: Visa + nomination lodged.
> 20 Mar 2014: MA uploaded docs to ImmiAccount.
> 30 Apr 2014: Visa granted.
> 
> Total = 72 days. Given the timelines mentioned above it definitely seems to be coming down from the ~100 days that it was a few months ago.


Congrats mate! Our situation are very similar. Nomination/visa application were lodged on Feb 18, but for me so far it is still showing "In Progress and last updated Feb 18". My MA is also Fragomen. Hopefully I will also hear some good news in the next couple of day.


----------



## nmanz

*This forum is so amazing*

After seeing so many posts in this forum, I'm also starting to think that there might be some truth in the fact that this forum is a good luck place, I hope it will bring good news tomorrow to us for our PR application!

Our case as follows:

My wife is the main applicant for ENS 186, direct entry stream under occupation Optometrist

Visa application was lodged on 22 Jan 2014 through company MA
ACK and bridging visa received the next day on 23 Jan 2014
My wife's medical check was done and provided in March
Upon request, my medical check was done and provided to CO two weeks ago. As of now, we have received nothing from our OC, as the case is done through MA, we can see nothing from our Immiaccount online

Can anyone tell how we can get update on our case online?

Really hope this forum can really bring luck to us soon.


----------



## Hopeful13

Here is my update :

Submitted 186 Direct Entry 07th Feb
Acknowledgement recieved: 07 Feb
28th April: Nomination approved  Request for medicals for me and my partner (queries recieved from CO but no instructions on how to get the medicals)
Immigration officer responded immediately asking for isntructions and nothing yet. Does anyone know how long it takes to get the response back from the CO?

My partner is overseas so hopefully it wont hold up my application too much. He's not even included in my application but since I am on a 461, he needs to do the medicals as well! Bit silly considering he has NZ citizenship and wont apply for Permanent Residency ever.
How soon after submission of medicals do you think the visa is granted?

Cheers and good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Damo88

dutchdelight said:


> Just checked ImmiAccount and was pleased to see the status as "Finalised" instead of "In progress". Yay . This morning it still showed up as "In progress". I did see afterwards that ImmiAccount sends you an email as well with a status change notification.
> 
> Due to the MA leaving the company they (Fragomen) only uploaded my documents a month after lodging the visa application.
> 
> My timelines:
> Late 2013: Medicals + gathering required documentation (IELTS/Police checks) done.
> 18 Feb 2014: Visa + nomination lodged.
> 20 Mar 2014: MA uploaded docs to ImmiAccount.
> 30 Apr 2014: Visa granted.
> 
> Total = 72 days. Given the timelines mentioned above it definitely seems to be coming down from the ~100 days that it was a few months ago.


Hi

Congrats on the visa. Just wondering did you apply through the temporary transition stream. I applied 27th Feb 2014 using Fragomen also. My immi account still says "in progress".
Thanks for your help


----------



## Riccardo1888

Hi,

I applied for a 186 2 weeks ago and there's a company take over mid September. It will still trade as the same name with the same job title but different owners. If it's not through by September can it be cancelled ?


----------



## dutchdelight

Damo88 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats on the visa. Just wondering did you apply through the temporary transition stream. I applied 27th Feb 2014 using Fragomen also. My immi account still says "in progress".
> Thanks for your help


Yes, it was the transition stream.


----------



## JasonR

Riccardo1888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a 186 2 weeks ago and there's a company take over mid September. It will still trade as the same name with the same job title but different owners. If it's not through by September can it be cancelled ?


Hi there... I think that you are in the safe zone and from the time that you apply it will take 90-100 days to get the residency... Did you do your medical and police checks etc already? I will suggest that you do so asap if not.


----------



## JasonR

*Granted!*

HIP HIP HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Hey guys PR granted today ))))))))))))

I didn't receive any correspondance from CO yet but it shows finalised and granted on the immigration account and shows draft letter for granted visa.

So that was 28 Jan Nomination application & ack received.
30 Jan Temporary Residence Transition stream application submitted & ack received.

All documents except for police checks and medicals submitted on the dates listed.

Police checks done and submitted and showed received on the immi. website while waiting and applications were showing in progress.

Nomination approved 22 April.

CO Assigned on same date and confirmed that she has started processing my PR on the 23 April.

Medicals done on the 29 April and notified the CO.

PR granted 5 May.

95 days total (I would have got it earlier if I did medical after that I submitted the application)

Job description: software engineer.

I will still be checking this thread and try to help out any of you guys.

Good luck to you all... this forum has been very useful and helped with the nerve racking wait!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations*

Hi Jason - great news. Thanks for sharing with us all. Enjoy your life in Oz and have a successful career.



JasonR said:


> HIP HIP HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys PR granted today ))))))))))))
> 
> I didn't receive any correspondance from CO yet but it shows finalised and granted on the immigration account and shows draft letter for granted visa.
> 
> So that was 28 Jan Nomination application & ack received.
> 30 Jan Temporary Residence Transition stream application submitted & ack received.
> 
> All documents except for police checks and medicals submitted on the dates listed.
> 
> Police checks done and submitted and showed received on the immi. website while waiting and applications were showing in progress.
> 
> Nomination approved 22 April.
> 
> CO Assigned on same date and confirmed that she has started processing my PR on the 23 April.
> 
> Medicals done on the 29 April and notified the CO.
> 
> PR granted 5 May.
> 
> 95 days total (I would have got it earlier if I did medical after that I submitted the application)
> 
> Job description: software engineer.
> 
> I will still be checking this thread and try to help out any of you guys.
> 
> Good luck to you all... this forum has been very useful and helped with the nerve racking wait!


----------



## JasonR

Dinkum said:


> Hi Jason - great news. Thanks for sharing with us all. Enjoy your life in Oz and have a successful career.


Thanks mate  was about time... I've been in Melbourne for 7 years on 457.

btw i didn't receive correspondance from CO for the grant letter as I put my wife in the application to receive it... she just called and told me that she got the grant letter...

bye bye 457!!!! no more slavery and uncertainty and survival mode!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Wonderful!*

GR8 M8... 7 years is a l o n g l o n g t i m e! Cheers... Have one for me.



JasonR said:


> Thanks mate  was about time... I've been in Melbourne for 7 years on 457.
> 
> btw i didn't receive correspondance from CO for the grant letter as I put my wife in the application to receive it... she just called and told me that she got the grant letter...
> 
> bye bye 457!!!! no more slavery and uncertainty and survival mode!!!


----------



## JasonR

Dinkum said:


> GR8 M8... 7 years is a l o n g l o n g t i m e! Cheers... Have one for me.


for sure  champagne for all hihi

now I can say Bakla to my filo friends without them taking the piss of getting deported ahahahahahaha


----------



## snaplove

hi
I can check all attatched documents by my MA in immi account. is that for my application or include nomination? how can I check documents which MA attached for nomination? 
Many thanks


----------



## dpc004

Seemed to be a fairly quiet week this week, any exciting news for late Jan/Feb lodgements so far?


----------



## Komogorov

My timelines:
20 Feb 2014: Visa + nomination lodged.
29 Apr 2014: Nomination granted
6 May 2014: Visa granted


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations*

Great news... Enjoy your time together in Oz... 



Komogorov said:


> My timelines:
> 20 Feb 2014: Visa + nomination lodged.
> 29 Apr 2014: Nomination granted
> 6 May 2014: Visa granted


----------



## saini

dpc004 said:


> Seemed to be a fairly quiet week this week, any exciting news for late Jan/Feb lodgements so far?


My timeline so far:

4 Jan 2014: 186 Visa Application Lodged (nomination already approved in Dec 2013)
1 April 2014: Case Officer Allocated and requested Medicals
11 April 2014: Medicals done
17 April 2014: Medicals Cleared

waiting....


----------



## Jkn

Hello everyone
This is my first post I loadged 186 visa non drc
File this Tuesday through mia can u pls suggest 
Me how long it take to acnowledgement letter.
Evisa


----------



## Maggie-May24

Jkn said:


> Hello everyone
> This is my first post I loadged 186 visa non drc
> File this Tuesday through mia can u pls suggest
> Me how long it take to acnowledgement letter.
> Evisa


The acknowledgement letter comes through email, usually within about 10 minutes of you lodging your application.


----------



## Jkn

Thanks maggie may2


----------



## swede14

swede14 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I trust that you are keeping well.
> Thought that I would share my VISA timeline tracker as of now. Seems like some February applications have been processed.
> 
> VISA Type: 186 ENS (single person application) via MA
> Application Date: 7-Feb 2014 (with Medicals and Police report)
> Last updated on 7-Feb 2014 - No correspondence found
> 
> No communication from IMMI as of now.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Update: PR Visa granted Friday 9th May (4.30pm) (no communication from Case office prior Finalisation)

Show up as: Finalised on online.immi.gov.au

- Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Swede14 - Great news! Thanks for sharing your details with us all. Good luck and best wishes for your life in Oz. Cheers 



swede14 said:


> Update: PR Visa granted Friday 9th May (4.30pm) (no communication from Case office prior Finalisation)
> 
> Show up as: Finalised on online.immi.gov.au
> 
> - Good luck everyone!


----------



## kateygov

*visa granted!!!*

Finally are PR has been granted!!!!!

After a very long wait we finally received an email from our migration lawyer this morning!!!

Skills assessment lodged 16th May 2013
Skills assessment granted 18th September 2013
Visa and nomination lodged 13th September 2013
Medical November 2013
Case officer April 2014
Visa granted May 2014

Please Don,t be disheartened by our timeline as our case has taken a long time. My husband is a Minister of Religion and it would seem other occupations are granted much quicker.

Very best wishes to everyone waiting, keep believing, your day will come xxxx


----------



## GettingThere

I've been waiting for 3 and a half months and it's been hard, I imagine how hard should have been for you!

Wonderful news, congratulations kateygov!!


----------



## swimming

swede14 said:


> Update: PR Visa granted Friday 9th May (4.30pm) (no communication from Case office prior Finalisation)
> 
> Show up as: Finalised on online.immi.gov.au
> 
> - Good luck everyone!


congratuations
are you direct entry or trasmision stream?


----------



## swede14

swimming said:


> congratuations
> are you direct entry or trasmision stream?


Hi, I was using the Transition stream

Cheers


----------



## glalit83

hi, 
I am new in this forum.
my employer nomination is already approved and i have to apply for visa 186 under direct stream before 29th may 2014 as nomination is valid for 6 months only. I am waiting for my skill assessment result. 

My nomination approved from Paramatta, sydney office and my application would also process from there. So, how much time they will take to process ? 

I have scored IELTS 6 bands in each but it was an ACADEMIC. Is it ok to submit this result.

regards,

LALIT


----------



## dpc004

Hi guys, I am getting a little bit concerned with my application so would just like to ask some of you if this is normal. I am applying under the Transition Stream, both nomination and visa application were lodged on Feb 18, however so far it is still showing "in progress, last updated Feb 18". I saw many of the applications in Feb were already approved, I wonder it is normal for mine to be still sitting there untouched? I contacted my MA and asked if we could check with DIBP but the MA said that DIBP does not provide status updates so we could just wait.


----------



## GettingThere

Same here: transition stream, application and nomination lodged on the 28/01 and still says in progress, last updated 29/01 

Although we see applications being processed and approved faster than ours I think there is nothing we can do but wait. The immi website says 5-8 ( https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm ) months and so far it's been 3 months, if it goes beyond the estimated time they put on the website I could have a reason to call them.

But it is still a mystery why some applications get approved so fast and others take a long time.



dpc004 said:


> Hi guys, I am getting a little bit concerned with my application so would just like to ask some of you if this is normal. I am applying under the Transition Stream, both nomination and visa application were lodged on Feb 18, however so far it is still showing "in progress, last updated Feb 18". I saw many of the applications in Feb were already approved, I wonder it is normal for mine to be still sitting there untouched? I contacted my MA and asked if we could check with DIBP but the MA said that DIBP does not provide status updates so we could just wait.


----------



## swimming

GettingThere said:


> Same here: transition stream, application and nomination lodged on the 28/01 and still says in progress, last updated 29/01
> 
> Although we see applications being processed and approved faster than ours I think there is nothing we can do but wait. The immi website says 5-8 ( https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm ) months and so far it's been 3 months, if it goes beyond the estimated time they put on the website I could have a reason to call them.
> 
> But it is still a mystery why some applications get approved so fast and others take a long time.


Me too
a long waiting 
submitted the end of Januray
nothing from then on ......
I am through direct entry steam
maybe it is the reason?


----------



## saini

swimming said:


> Me too
> a long waiting
> submitted the end of Januray
> nothing from then on ......
> I am through direct entry steam
> maybe it is the reason?


yup long waiting...

mine was submitted on 4th January 2014
case office allocated 1 april 2014 and requested medicals.
medicals done on 11 april and cleared on 17 april 2014

still same status "in progress" last updated 1 april 2014.

....


----------



## saini

glalit83 said:


> hi,
> I am new in this forum.
> my employer nomination is already approved and i have to apply for visa 186 under direct stream before 29th may 2014 as nomination is valid for 6 months only. I am waiting for my skill assessment result.
> 
> My nomination approved from Paramatta, sydney office and my application would also process from there. So, how much time they will take to process ?
> 
> I have scored IELTS 6 bands in each but it was an ACADEMIC. Is it ok to submit this result.
> 
> regards,
> 
> LALIT


Hi Lalit.

My Nomination was also approved from Parramatta.
But Case Officer allocated in Melbourne for visa application.
so case officer can be from different state/city.


----------



## swimming

saini said:


> yup long waiting...
> 
> mine was submitted on 4th January 2014
> case office allocated 1 april 2014 and requested medicals.
> medicals done on 11 april and cleared on 17 april 2014
> 
> still same status "in progress" last updated 1 april 2014.
> 
> ....


direct entry?


----------



## saini

swimming said:


> direct entry?


Transition stream


----------



## glalit83

hi,
thanks for the answer. 
can you or anyone tell me about IELTS.
i have given IELTS in ACADEMIC module and scored 6 in each. 
will immigration accept my result for ENS 186 visa. i hope there is no problem with general and academic as this is ENS visa.

LALIT



saini said:


> Hi Lalit.
> 
> My Nomination was also approved from Parramatta.
> But Case Officer allocated in Melbourne for visa application.
> so case officer can be from different state/city.


----------



## swimming

glalit83 said:


> hi,
> thanks for the answer.
> can you or anyone tell me about IELTS.
> i have given IELTS in ACADEMIC module and scored 6 in each.
> will immigration accept my result for ENS 186 visa. i hope there is no problem with general and academic as this is ENS visa.
> 
> LALIT


yes, the ACADEMIC module is all right


----------



## swimming

just get the informaiton 
my case has a co already
nothing else...


----------



## dpc004

How did you find out a CO has been assigned to your case?



swimming said:


> just get the informaiton
> my case has a co already
> nothing else...


----------



## glalit83

thanks swimming,

Can you or anyone in this forum tell me the checklist for VISA 186 ENS under direct entry stream. My nomination is done. waiting for assessment to complete. have to apply for visa asap. deadline 28th may to file visa.

lalit



swimming said:


> yes, the ACADEMIC module is all right


----------



## HavanaBlaugrana

Visa application submitted with completed medical and UK/AFP police checks - February 28th
Nomination submitted - February 28th
Visa granted - 15 May

Good luck to everyone, this forum is a real support during the waiting period.

Cheers


----------



## ysul

Congrats to everybody that has received the good news - really hope I will receive mine soon 

My timeline so far:
6 Mar - Visa application and nomination submitted
10 Mar - Visa acknowledgement and bridging visa received
Waiting....

Haven't heard any update from the MA (Fragomen) afterwards and they didn't give me any log on details so I can't check the progress online.

I'm applying through direct entry stream with medicals, police clearance, IELTS and skill assessment completed (I assumed it was DRC but MA didn't actually say anything).


----------



## Hopeful13

Hi ,

I have a question regarding timelines. All the pending docs (partner docs, medicals etc) were sent to the case officer Wednesday last week. How long does it usually take to get approval? My nomination has already been approved.
Some people seem to get it immediately and others are waiting two weeks on.. has anyone else recently re-submitted documents and gotten a quick reply?


----------



## saini

Hopeful13 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a question regarding timelines. All the pending docs (partner docs, medicals etc) were sent to the case officer Wednesday last week. How long does it usually take to get approval? My nomination has already been approved.
> Some people seem to get it immediately and others are waiting two weeks on.. has anyone else recently re-submitted documents and gotten a quick reply?


i did my medicals on 11 april (case officer requested on 1st april) .
still waiting.....


----------



## Hopeful13

PR granted!!
Timelines 

07 February applied
07 February acknowledgment received
Early May: pending documents requested
14 May pending documents submitted
20 May PR granted!


----------



## swimming

Hopeful13 said:


> PR granted!!
> Timelines
> 
> 07 February applied
> 07 February acknowledgment received
> Early May: pending documents requested
> 14 May pending documents submitted
> 20 May PR granted!


congratuations
are you through direct entry stream or transmition stream?


----------



## saini

Hopeful13 said:


> PR granted!!
> Timelines
> 
> 07 February applied
> 07 February acknowledgment received
> Early May: pending documents requested
> 14 May pending documents submitted
> 20 May PR granted!


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Hopeful13

swimming said:


> congratuations
> are you through direct entry stream or transmition stream?


Direct Entry


----------



## saini

Thank God !!!!

Finally got PR


My timeline:

Nomination approved in Dec 2013.
Visa Application: 4 Jan 2014.
Case Officer allocated : 1st April 2014.
CO requested medicals : 1st april 2014.
Medicals Cleared: 17 april 2014.
Visa Granted : 21 May 2014.


----------



## saini.dinesh084

Congretsssss


----------



## GettingThere

Great news saini, I am happy for you!!

Good to see the january applications going forward, hopefully swimming will get his PR soon and me too, it has been a long waiting.


----------



## saini

GettingThere said:


> Great news saini, I am happy for you!!
> 
> Good to see the january applications going forward, hopefully swimming will get his PR soon and me too, it has been a long waiting.


it was very long waiting...good luck .. hope you will hear good news soon...


----------



## saini.dinesh084

I also wish for u.


----------



## saini.dinesh084

Frnds... I also want to apply for australian P.R ...cn u tell me the procedure


----------



## Maggie-May24

saini.dinesh084 said:


> Frnds... I also want to apply for australian P.R ...cn u tell me the procedure


I assume you're referring specifically to a 186 visa?

Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

Information can be found on the DIBP website. Once you've done some research, if you have any specific questions, post those here and people can give you more specific help.


----------



## swimming

GettingThere said:


> Great news saini, I am happy for you!!
> 
> Good to see the january applications going forward, hopefully swimming will get his PR soon and me too, it has been a long waiting.


exactly, long waiting

fingers crossed


----------



## blekm

hello to everyone, 

great forum with a lot of good info!

I'm like all of you waiting for the answer from 186 Direct Entry Stream. I've applied with all the documents (including Medicals and Police Clearance) on 19 March using a Migration Agent. Still waiting..

question for those who received their PR: have there been some kind of controls? Like calling your work place, checking your address ecc ecc

Because I'm thinking of moving and I'm not sure if I should notify that my address has changed... from the Immi website it says that I should

any suggestions? I mean, if they don't really go and knock on your house door...

Thanks for the help


----------



## GettingThere

Hey blekm,

I've read a case in this forum were they actually went to the workplace of the applicant to see if he really worked in there but I guess most people just get the PR without any contact from the immi.

They do ask to notify them if you travel outside Australia or change address so just notify your migration agent of your address change and he should update your application for you.


----------



## blekm

GettingThere said:


> Hey blekm,
> 
> I've read a case in this forum were they actually went to the workplace of the applicant to see if he really worked in there but I guess most people just get the PR without any contact from the immi.
> 
> They do ask to notify them if you travel outside Australia or change address so just notify your migration agent of your address change and he should update your application for you.


Ok, I see, thanks


----------



## emperror

Dear all,

I would like ti share some of the members timeline over Jan and Feb.

Submitted Approved DoW Days Weeks Comments

30/01/2014 15/04/2014 Tue 74 10.5

04/02/2014 15/04/2014 Tue 70 10.0

04/02/2014 16/04/2014 Wed 71 10.1

04/02/2014 16/04/2014 Wed 71 10.1

09/02/2014 17/04/2014 Thu 67 9.5

10/02/2014 22/04/2014 Tue 71 10.1

14/02/2014 28/04/2014 Mon 74 10.6

07/02/2014 29/04/2014 Tue 81 11.5

18/02/2014 30/04/2014 Wed 72 10.3

30/01/2014 05/05/2014 Mon 95 13.5	(Did not do medical examination)

24/02/2014 05/05/2014 Mon 70 10

20/02/2014 06/05/2014 Tue 75 10.7

07/02/2014 09/05/2014 Fri 91 13

14/02/2014 14/05/2014 Wed 89 12.7

28/02/2014 15/05/2014 Thu 76 10.8

26/02/2014 19/05/2014 Tue 82 11.7

07/02/2014 20/05/2014 Tue 102 14.5 (Additional documents requested)

04/01/2014 21/05/2014 Wed 137 19.5 (Did not do medical examination)

Good luck!


----------



## ysul

I just received a good news from my MA yesterday afternoon!

Thx God, my application has been granted. I checked on VEVO and my visa status has been updated accordingly.

So it took approx. 2.5 months since the application submitted (10 Mar).

Good luck to everyone else that still waiting - hope you all get favourable reply soon.


----------



## swimming

ysul said:


> I just received a good news from my MA yesterday afternoon!
> 
> Thx God, my application has been granted. I checked on VEVO and my visa status has been updated accordingly.
> 
> So it took approx. 2.5 months since the application submitted (10 Mar).
> 
> Good luck to everyone else that still waiting - hope you all get favourable reply soon.


congratuations
are you direct entry?


----------



## ysul

swimming said:


> congratuations
> are you direct entry?


Yes, it was Direct Entry stream.


----------



## swimming

is there any person submitted on Jan, but did not get any information?


----------



## etang

Hello guys,

My application was lodged on 4 March (the nomination was approved before that)
Haven't got any feedback or status update from Immi so far....
btw, I am transition stream...


good luck to everyone


----------



## matakash

Hi, 

I have been checking this thread in the last few weeks and it's been very helpful.
I have received the good news today! 

my timeline 

Skills assessment lodged 6th Sep 2013
Skills assessment granted 18th Dec 2013
Visa and nomination lodged 5th March 2014
Acknowledgment received 5th March 2014
27th May PR granted! (no communication from Case office prior Finalisation)

Direct entry stream as Marketing Specialist

Long process, but it's worth it!
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## dpc004

Hi all, I still haven't heard anything on my application, i am so worried as I could see that some March applications are getting approved already...

Anyone knows how I could contact the department for an update? I asked my MA (Fragomen) and they said that we can't check with the department as they don't provide status update.. Can I contact the department myself although I have used a MA?



dpc004 said:


> Hi guys, I am getting a little bit concerned with my application so would just like to ask some of you if this is normal. I am applying under the Transition Stream, both nomination and visa application were lodged on Feb 18, however so far it is still showing "in progress, last updated Feb 18". I saw many of the applications in Feb were already approved, I wonder it is normal for mine to be still sitting there untouched? I contacted my MA and asked if we could check with DIBP but the MA said that DIBP does not provide status updates so we could just wait.


----------



## swimming

dpc004 said:


> Hi all, I still haven't heard anything on my application, i am so worried as I could see that some March applications are getting approved already...
> 
> Anyone knows how I could contact the department for an update? I asked my MA (Fragomen) and they said that we can't check with the department as they don't provide status update.. Can I contact the department myself although I have used a MA?


Hi 
We are on the same boat, 
i submitted earlier than you , 
at the end of Jan 2014.
direct entry 
but did not get any information

My MA called BIDP one week ago,
and they said I got a CO already,
but did not have the result at that time
I cannot do anything without wait
one week passed, still nothing...
so worried


----------



## GettingThere

Same issue here, submitted end of January. My MA told me "There is no update with regard to your permanent residence application. Unfortunately the Department of Immigration does not provide updates and we cannot see when your application has been allocated to a case officer. Currently we are seeing applications finalised within 5 months from lodgement. Your application is nearing the end of that timeframe and we expect to hear some news soon.".

So frustrating....


----------



## Polar

Hi, everyone.

I've started preparing my application (done with the health check and in process of getting the police clearance), and I'll be in Croatia at the time of lodging the application (annual leave). I wanted to see what information goes into the application, but I can't access it until I get nominated (early August).

Can you share some tips on what I can prepare in advance to help me fill out the nineteen-page application? Does one need to list all the countries visited in the last ten years? With dates? Should I get my family's details to make sure I have them in one list? Dates the 457 visa was lodged/approved? Anything I might miss...?

Suggestions are welcome.

Cheers and good luck,
Polar


----------



## GettingThere

Hi Polar,

Have a look on this form -> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## Polar

GettingThere said:


> Hi Polar,
> 
> Have a look on this form -> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


Thanks, GettingThere.

I'm actually filling that one is as we speak. I need to refresh it a bit though, since I used it for my 457 visa application as well.

Another issue is that I have to wait until 01 July to see if they come up with new forms. But anything I can do to shorten the time spent clicking on the computer while I'm away is good.


----------



## dpc004

Indeed very frustrating... Do you know if we can contact DIBP ourselves?



GettingThere said:


> Same issue here, submitted end of January. My MA told me "There is no update with regard to your permanent residence application. Unfortunately the Department of Immigration does not provide updates and we cannot see when your application has been allocated to a case officer. Currently we are seeing applications finalised within 5 months from lodgement. Your application is nearing the end of that timeframe and we expect to hear some news soon.".
> 
> So frustrating....


----------



## GettingThere

I think it is possible to call them at 131 881 but I am not sure that this would speed up the process, i guess they will probably give a generic answer that they give to everyone that calls to ask about application status.


----------



## Dutchman

Just chipping in here. I have applied through MA on the 4th of April, coming from 457. We have already completed medicals and paperwork prior to submitting.. really crossing fingers that we get good news mid June (10 weeks later). 

Let the information flow!


----------



## loucasg

Dutchman said:


> Just chipping in here. I have applied through MA on the 4th of April, coming from 457. We have already completed medicals and paperwork prior to submitting.. really crossing fingers that we get good news mid June (10 weeks later).
> 
> Let the information flow!


mid June might be a little ambitious mate...

Applied on the 26th of March, direct entry stream, through MA, with everything completed (medicals, police checks etc) prior to submitting and still waiting. For what is worth, my MA's estimation was 3 months, hence end of June.


----------



## Dutchman

loucasg said:


> mid June might be a little ambitious mate...
> 
> Applied on the 26th of March, direct entry stream, through MA, with everything completed (medicals, police checks etc) prior to submitting and still waiting. For what is worth, my MA's estimation was 3 months, hence end of June.


I know,, but Im seeing a few friends & colleagues around me and for none of them it has taken more then 10 weeks, one even got his confirmation after 4 weeks. Lets see if the glass is half full


----------



## loucasg

Dutchman said:


> I know,, but Im seeing a few friends & colleagues around me and for none of them it has taken more then 10 weeks, one even got his confirmation after 4 weeks. Lets see if the glass is half full


I know, same here. I have quite a few colleagues and friends that got it in 8 or 9 weeks, however that was in a different time. It all depends on current workload of each particular immigration office that is assessing every application. The "statistics" of 12 weeks I got was once when I applied and again after 6 weeks. For me even the 12 weeks looks great (don't forget that "official" processing time is 6 months).


----------



## Riccardo1888

I'm at 5 weeks however a philapino work colleague has just had his approved at 8 weeks. 
I'm hoping 10 weeks also !


----------



## swimming

i submitted at the end of Jan
18 weeks ....
nothing from BIDP


----------



## Polar

Have you been granted a bridging visa while waiting? I'm wondering because I need to apply for University, and I'm not sure if I can only do it after I'm granted PR or before.

Cheers and good luck! I hope it's a short wait...


----------



## GettingThere

Yeah, i've been waiting for 18 weeks as well. The longest wait i've seen on this forum since i've started following it, was 4 months and 27 days and i'm getting closer to that mark.

It seems that people from UK, France and Germany have their PR approved faster around 10-12 weeks though.

This week and the previous seems too quiet without approvals, hopefully we'll all get good news pretty soon.


----------



## swimming

exactlly, too quiet


----------



## bmacavanza

Anyone here on RSMS 187?


----------



## spark

*Visa Granted today*

Hi Guys..!

We got our ENS 186 Visa granted today evening. Just sharing our process time with you all..

Nomination filed on 24th Dec 2013.
Nomination Approved on 27th Mar 2014
Visa filed on 3rd April 2014
Medical Examination 28th April 2014
Visa Granted today (6th June 2014)

Good luck to you all..


----------



## Polar

spark said:


> Hi Guys..!
> 
> We got our ENS 186 Visa granted today evening. Just sharing our process time with you all..
> 
> Nomination filed on 24th Dec 2013.
> Nomination Approved on 27th Mar 2014
> Visa filed on 3rd April 2014
> Medical Examination 28th April 2014
> Visa Granted today (6th June 2014)
> 
> Good luck to you all..


Grats!

Btw, I had no idea nomination approval takes that long. :/ I was going to apply for my visa as soon as the nomination's lodged (and I get the reference number).


----------



## Riccardo1888

So quiet the last few weeks. Think the case officers must all be on holiday &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## loucasg

I've been told that this week they were processing applications filled on the 14th of March


----------



## Dutchman

loucasg said:


> I've been told that this week they were processing applications filled on the 14th of March


Thanks LoucasG for the insight.. for me that would mean another 3 weeks (if they do 1 week for 1 week).. crossing fingers, lets see!


----------



## loucasg

Dutchman said:


> Thanks LoucasG for the insight.. for me that would mean another 3 weeks (if they do 1 week for 1 week).. crossing fingers, lets see!


Fingers crossed indeed! We applied on the 26th (nomination, application, medicals, everything) and my MA estimates that a case officer will be assigned next week (or the one after). I guess once the case office is assigned, its just a matter of days to grant it.

Which office (state) have you applied through, because I think that everyone has their own queue times...


----------



## Nica

loucasg said:


> Fingers crossed indeed! We applied on the 26th (nomination, application, medicals, everything) and my MA estimates that a case officer will be assigned next week (or the one after). I guess once the case office is assigned, its just a matter of days to grant it.
> 
> Which office (state) have you applied through, because I think that everyone has their own queue times...


Hi Loucasg. Which state have you applied from? I applied from Parramata/Sydney on the 20th of March, decision ready via MA and still waiting. Hope you're right! Fingers crossed and good luck for all


----------



## Melbs

*Info*



loucasg said:


> I've been told that this week they were processing applications filled on the 14th of March


Where did this information come from, as when you call the DIBP they will only give standard processing times and they will only says this as well to MA


----------



## blekm

loucasg said:


> I've been told that this week they were processing applications filled on the 14th of March





Melbs said:


> Where did this information come from, as when you call the DIBP they will only give standard processing times and they will only says this as well to MA


I agree, where did the information come from?



Nica said:


> I applied from Parramata/Sydney on the 20th of March, decision ready via MA and still waiting. Hope you're right! Fingers crossed and good luck for all


I'm the same, applied with MA on the 19 of March, with everything ready: medicals, police, skill assessment ecc ecc..

let's see when it's going to come through


----------



## Melbs

blekm said:


> I agree, where did the information come from?
> 
> I'm the same, applied with MA on the 19 of March, with everything ready: medicals, police, skill assessment ecc ecc..
> 
> let's see when it's going to come through


Agree, as someone posted on here not so long ago they submitted everything on 27th March and they have already been granted visa, its all very random.


----------



## loucasg

Melbs said:


> Agree, as someone posted on here not so long ago they submitted everything on 27th March and they have already been granted visa, its all very random.


This is not the same case. In the example you are referring to, their nomination was approved on 27th of March (and we do not even know which office/state was)



Spark said:


> Nomination filed on 24th Dec 2013.
> Nomination Approved on 27th Mar 2014
> Visa filed on 3rd April 2014
> Medical Examination 28th April 2014
> Visa Granted today (6th June 2014)


The info I posted is from my MA (apparently from other clients they have) and it's only relevant to the specific office that received my application (Parramatta).

It is of course only an indication and nothing more as quite a few parameters affect processing time.


----------



## spark

Hi guys,

Though we applied through MA at Parramatta office, it looks the immigration people share and work on the Visas at different places. We got out Visa approved from Perth ( as mail says).

So shouldnot be the long wait for the people who are expecting it..! All d best


----------



## spark

Also, We mailed the immigration office through MA and got reply as "We are processing March applications" by last week of may. And we got our approval by 6th of June. 

Just sharing our timelines to give some positive hopes to people who are waiting for the VISA.

Good luck to u all..!


----------



## Melbs

Hi Spark, 
What was your time line and was it 186 transition?


----------



## Melbs

Spark, I now someone who applied last week of March everything uploaded via MA and still not heard anything, so not sure if the information you were provided was correct. If they have processed all March by end of May, then they should be processing the 1st week in April now, this is not case. its all random if you get picked out of the queue then its your luck, at the end of the day the processing time is 5 - 6 months so if it turns up early then its a bonus..


----------



## Riccardo1888

It's all very random. A colleague of mine applied the 1st of April and was approved the end of last week. I applied end of April. Still not so patiently waiting.


----------



## loucasg

hi Melbs, I don't think that Spark said that they processed ALL application of March but that they have started processing March applications in the last week of May. 

My MA passed on the info that last week they were processing application of the 14th of March. I applied on the 26th of March and hope that this or next week a case officer will be assigned...


----------



## loucasg

Riccardo1888 said:


> It's all very random. A colleague of mine applied the 1st of April and was approved the end of last week. I applied end of April. Still not so patiently waiting.


please compare apples to apples only,

did you friend apply for Visa with nomination already approved or nomination+application? Which state/office?


----------



## Riccardo1888

He applied for both at the same time from qld and was asked by co to upload 1 document. 

Couldn't believe he was that quick.


----------



## loucasg

I guess QLD office has less workload than NSW...


----------



## Riccardo1888

God I hope so &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## TAMZID

Hi All,
Would appreciate if you please give me your views and guidance on the following issue.
I have never been to Australia. 
If I am offered any job by an Australian company and they like to sponsor me under ENS 186 category direct stream. will that company sponsor me and send my nomination and permanent visa?
Pls indicate.
Thanks and regards,


----------



## Melbs

Riccardo1888 said:


> He applied for both at the same time from qld and was asked by co to upload 1 document.
> 
> Couldn't believe he was that quick.


It just proves its luck and all random when you get approved, we applied through Melbourne office but told they share the workload with all states


----------



## Vibhor

Hi All,

My application details:
Visa Type: Permanent residence application under the Employment Nomination Scheme - Subclass 186 visa.
Application submitted: 27th March 2014
Bridge visa received: 28th March 2014
Online Status: In Progress

No updates yet.


----------



## Vibhor

TAMZID said:


> Hi All,
> Would appreciate if you please give me your views and guidance on the following issue.
> I have never been to Australia.
> If I am offered any job by an Australian company and they like to sponsor me under ENS 186 category direct stream. will that company sponsor me and send my nomination and permanent visa?
> Pls indicate.
> Thanks and regards,


Yeah If that company is satisfying all the required conditions. Please check immigration site for more info. I can't publish url here.


----------



## TAMZID

Thanks for your reply.



Vibhor said:


> Yeah If that company is satisfying all the required conditions. Please check immigration site for more info. I can't publish url here.


----------



## Nica

Hi All, 

Would like to share my timeline with you!

Temporary residence transition, lodged in Sydney, via MA, decision ready.

Nomination and Applicant visa lodged: 20/03/2014

Nomination approved: 17/06/2014



In the nomination approval letter, they say nominee's application is CURRENTLY being processed, so I hope to have a positive answer soon!

Good luck to all!


----------



## loucasg

Nica said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to share my timeline with you!
> 
> Temporary residence transition, lodged in Sydney, via MA, decision ready.
> 
> Nomination and Applicant visa lodged: 20/03/2014
> 
> Nomination approved: 17/06/2014
> 
> In the nomination approval letter, they say nominee's application is CURRENTLY being processed, so I hope to have a positive answer soon!
> 
> Good luck to all!


all the best, hopefully you'll get your approval by the end of this week! Your timeline is completely inline with the estimations I posted last week.


----------



## blekm

Nica said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to share my timeline with you!
> 
> Temporary residence transition, lodged in Sydney, via MA, *decision ready*.
> 
> Nomination and Applicant visa lodged: 20/03/2014
> 
> Nomination approved: 17/06/2014
> 
> In the nomination approval letter, they say nominee's application is CURRENTLY being processed, so I hope to have a positive answer soon!
> 
> Good luck to all!


decision ready? What do you mean?

I'm pretty much on the same timeline, everything lodged on 19/03/2014 via MA, Direct Stream.

No info at all, my MA said that once the CO is allocated it's matters of hours.. not more than 1 day, worst case scenario.


----------



## Maggie-May24

"Decision ready" doesn't exist any longer for 186 visas.

Decision Ready was a faster process if you used a migration agent and they confirmed that the application was complete at time of lodgement (including all documents, police checks, medical check, etc.). This process was removed in December 2013 so all applications are assessed in the order they are submitted (theoretically) regardless of whether a migration agent is used or not.


----------



## Trisa

blekm said:


> decision ready? What do you mean?
> 
> I'm pretty much on the same timeline, everything lodged on 19/03/2014 via MA, Direct Stream.
> 
> No info at all, my MA said that once the CO is allocated it's matters of hours.. not more than 1 day, worst case scenario.





Nica said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to share my timeline with you!
> 
> Temporary residence transition, lodged in Sydney, via MA, decision ready.
> 
> Nomination and Applicant visa lodged: 20/03/2014
> 
> Nomination approved: 17/06/2014
> 
> In the nomination approval letter, they say nominee's application is CURRENTLY being processed, so I hope to have a positive answer soon!
> 
> Good luck to all!


Hi,

My timeline:

Nomination submitted : 24th march 2014
Visa Application submitted: 1st Apri 2014c(except medicals)
Nominations approved: 19th June 2014
Notified about nomination approval by Employer.

In my nomination approval letter they haven't written anything like application is being processed...
Dont know for how long I still have to wait..


----------



## TAMZID

What is your occupation?



Trisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Nomination submitted : 24th march 2014
> Visa Application submitted: 1st Apri 2014c(except medicals)
> Nominations approved: 19th June 2014
> Notified about nomination approval by Employer.
> 
> In my nomination approval letter they haven't written anything like application is being processed...
> Dont know for how long I still have to wait..


----------



## Trisa

Occupation: University Lecturer


----------



## TAMZID

Thanks Trisha. Happy to know.
I am from SAARC countries and intend to migrate to Australia.

Cheers



Trisa said:


> Occupation: University Lecturer


----------



## sru20

*Mr*

I came to Australia and have been working with university as a Research Fellow (level B) under 457 Visa. Contract is for 2 years started on 1st August 2012 and will end 31st July 2014. Now my employer is offering me a 3 year contract. If they launch the nomination application now (i.e towards end June 2014) will i need to wait for nomination (under direct stream) before continuing to work beyond 31st July 2014? Or can I submit my decision ready application at same time and hopefully they will send me bridging visa so i can continue to work? Or does that mean i will have to stop working and wait for the visas? I am exempted from skills assessment and work experience requirements.

Please your advice will be greatly appreciated!

sru20


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can lodge your application as soon as the nomination is lodged. You will need to lodge your application before your current visa ends in order to be granted a bridging visa. The bridging visa will allow you to continue working until your new visa is granted.

There's no longer a Decision Ready process, so all applications are processed in the order they're received (theoretically).


----------



## sru20

maggie-may24 said:


> You can lodge your application as soon as the nomination is lodged. You will need to lodge your application before your current visa ends in order to be granted a bridging visa. The bridging visa will allow you to continue working until your new visa is granted.
> 
> There's no longer a Decision Ready process, so all applications are processed in the order they're received (theoretically).


Phew! Thats a a relief to hear that. I was dreading the possibility of not working waiting for the nomination to be approved. Thanks for your helpful response!

sru20


----------



## loucasg

sru20 said:


> Phew! Thats a a relief to hear that. I was dreading the possibility of not working waiting for the nomination to be approved. Thanks for your helpful response!
> 
> sru20


Actually if you are on the 457 visa, the bridging visa is not in effect because you already have a visa that allows you to work. Long story, short nothing changes, nothing to worry. You apply and continue being on the 457 until the PR visa is granted.


----------



## Trisa

When I send an email to immigration,

The reply email sent from immigration states that they are currently processing application from end of march for ENS and end of may for RSMS.


----------



## blekm

Trisa said:


> When I send an email to immigration,
> 
> The reply email sent from immigration states that they are currently processing application from end of march for ENS and end of may for RSMS.


I hope so, I've applied on the 19 of March 

Which office did reply to you?


----------



## Trisa

blekm said:


> I hope so, I've applied on the 19 of March
> 
> Which office did reply to you?


I applied in Perth but got reply from Paramatta.


----------



## blekm

ok, thanks. My case should be handled in Parramatta


----------



## blekm

did you send an email or your MA? if you have one


----------



## Trisa

Didn't use MA.


----------



## Trisa

Actually when nomination got approved, CO asked for further documents and while replying that email, I got an automatic email where it stated that they are processing end of march applications.


----------



## blekm

when this happened? I've applied on the 19 with all the papers lodged at the time, no news from my MA yet


----------



## Trisa

I applied on 24th march 2014 nomination and it got approved on 19th june. 
Visa application : 1st april 2014
Document requested: 23rd june 2014

Also in the immigration login website, we dont see any correspondence but the documents CO wants will be auomatically changed from recommended to requested.

May be you will get the good news soon.
Good luck.


----------



## blekm

I hope so, good luck to you too


----------



## TAMZID

Hi,
Would you mind to let me know the documents require to lodge an application in this category.

Thanks and regards,



Trisa said:


> I applied on 24th march 2014 nomination and it got approved on 19th june.
> Visa application : 1st april 2014
> Document requested: 23rd june 2014
> 
> Also in the immigration login website, we dont see any correspondence but the documents CO wants will be auomatically changed from recommended to requested.
> 
> May be you will get the good news soon.
> Good luck.


----------



## loucasg

TAMZID said:


> Hi,
> Would you mind to let me know the documents require to lodge an application in this category.
> 
> Thanks and regards,


Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)


----------



## pigpighao

Hello all, just thought I'd share my experience here: 

ENS 186 Transition Stream,

Documents supplied at the time of application: Police checks, language exemption documents, ID documents, relationship registration certificate (partner Australian citizen), birth certificate, completed Form 80 & a cover letter. 

Nomination Submitted: 23/04/2014
Application Submitted: 17/05/2014
Medical completed: 22/05/2014
Acknowledgement Letter & Bridging Visa received: 17/05/2014
Nomination Approved: ? 
Application Approved: ? 

No additional correspondence/CO assigned at this stage.


----------



## Melbs

Its another quite time. Anyone out there on April submissions heard anything??? How long does it take normally when nomination is approved to visa approval if both were submitted at same time?


----------



## Nica

Melbs said:


> Its another quite time. Anyone out there on April submissions heard anything??? How long does it take normally when nomination is approved to visa approval if both were submitted at same time?


Hi Melbs, same situation. Applied nomination and visa together including all documents, forms,police check, health exams, IELTS, etc on the 20th of march, got my nomination approved on the 17th of June and no further contact from case officer. I'm wondering how long it will take to get the visa approved, my MA said within 1-4 weeks from nomination approval, but who knows! Hope we all get good news soon!


----------



## Trisa

Nica said:


> Hi Melbs, same situation. Applied nomination and visa together including all documents, forms,police check, health exams, IELTS, etc on the 20th of march, got my nomination approved on the 17th of June and no further contact from case officer. I'm wondering how long it will take to get the visa approved, my MA said within 1-4 weeks from nomination approval, but who knows! Hope we all get good news soon!


Hi

It depends on case officer. I read in the thread that normally CO ask for further documents the same day nomination is approved but my CO asked for medical after 2 days.


----------



## Nica

Trisa said:


> Hi
> 
> It depends on case officer. I read in the thread that normally CO ask for further documents the same day nomination is approved but my CO asked for medical after 2 days.


It also depends whether the visa application was allocated to the same or to a different CO. Sometimes, even lodging nomination and application together they can go to different CO's. How is your situation Trisa? and when did you get your nomination approved Melbs?


----------



## Melbs

Hi NIca, No nomination approved yet still waiting. Looks like they still got big back log and it will be 3 months noting, so looks like it will be close to the standards, they seemed to have slowed down..


----------



## Vibhor

Vibhor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application details:
> Visa Type: Permanent residence application under the Employment Nomination Scheme - Subclass 186 visa.
> Application submitted: 27th March 2014
> Bridge visa received: 28th March 2014
> Online Status: In Progress
> 
> No updates yet.


Hi All,

Can anyone please advise me about the application lodged in March? Anyone received PR yet? My PR sponsor company is one of the top Australian company and same with my MA which is also one of the biggest consultancy company in the world. 
Initially I thought I will get the PR within a month but it's been 3 months and I didn't hear anything from immigration. What the use of having these big shots if application is taking this much time!! Moreover I paid almost double the as consultancy cost because of having their name on my application. Frustrating and disappointing!! 

Good day All!!


----------



## Melbs

Vibhor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please advise me about the application lodged in March? Anyone received PR yet? My PR sponsor company is one of the top Australian company and same with my MA which is also one of the biggest consultancy company in the world.
> Initially I thought I will get the PR within a month but it's been 3 months and I didn't hear anything from immigration. What the use of having these big shots if application is taking this much time!! Moreover I paid almost double the as consultancy cost because of having their name on my application. Frustrating and disappointing!!
> 
> Good day All!!


Hi, Not sure how you thought it worked but your comments "My PR sponsor company is one of the top Australian company and same with my MA which is also one of the biggest consultancy company in the world. " will have no impact on how fast you get your PR. It does not work like that here, you join the queue like all applications and just sit and wait. applying for PR is a waiting and luck game. it will turn up when it turns up. the standard processing time is 6 months you like all of us have a wait ahead.


----------



## Vibhor

Melbs said:


> Hi, Not sure how you thought it worked but your comments "My PR sponsor company is one of the top Australian company and same with my MA which is also one of the biggest consultancy company in the world. " will have no impact on how fast you get your PR. It does not work like that here, you join the queue like all applications and just sit and wait. applying for PR is a waiting and luck game. it will turn up when it turns up. the standard processing time is 6 months you like all of us have a wait ahead.


Thanks Melbs for reply and that was wrong expectation created by my MA and now I'm frustrated because I payed double the cost of PR instead I could apply by myself. Anyway it's life and experience teaches you lesson which I wanted to share with all of you. So my takeout is keep it simple and apply by yourself rather going with bigshots.


----------



## Trisa

Nica said:


> It also depends whether the visa application was allocated to the same or to a different CO. Sometimes, even lodging nomination and application together they can go to different CO's. How is your situation Trisa? and when did you get your nomination approved Melbs?


Hi Nica,

I did medical within 12 months and just Blood test was left. But even upon requesting, the CO asked to do the complete medical again. Booked the medical for 2nd July and I guess the result will be uploaded after a week. So I have to wait for 15 more days.


----------



## Trisa

Vibhor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please advise me about the application lodged in March? Anyone received PR yet? My PR sponsor company is one of the top Australian company and same with my MA which is also one of the biggest consultancy company in the world.
> Initially I thought I will get the PR within a month but it's been 3 months and I didn't hear anything from immigration. What the use of having these big shots if application is taking this much time!! Moreover I paid almost double the as consultancy cost because of having their name on my application. Frustrating and disappointing!!
> 
> Good day All!!


Hi Vibhor,

I lodged my nomination application on 24th of march and PR application on 1st April. Nomination got approved on 19th of June. Waiting for medical.
Hopefully you will receive the good news soon.
Good luck


----------



## blekm

got the Nomination approved today. 

I've applied with all the paperwork ready on 19 March.

My MA said



> The quota for the number of visa grants for this financial year has been reached and therefore we'll need to wait until post 1 July before the visa is granted.


----------



## Polar

Congrats!

I'm eagerly awaiting to see the changes in the list and fees on 01 July... ^^


----------



## Melbs

Start of the new Financial year, lets see how fast DIBP move now with processing applications, as they slowed up end of last financial year, because I was also advised they had reach the 2013-2014 limits. now they start on 2014 -2015 limits.

all a waiting game.....


----------



## Polar

Yupp.

Also, happy to see the fees are not higher...


----------



## Vibhor

Trisa said:


> Hi Vibhor,
> 
> I lodged my nomination application on 24th of march and PR application on 1st April. Nomination got approved on 19th of June. Waiting for medical.
> Hopefully you will receive the good news soon.
> Good luck


Thanks Trisa for reply. I'm not sure but why my MA submitted medical and all the docs all during the application submission. They told me I will directly get PR and they didn't mention about nomination approval. Can you please guide me about different level of approvals? My application and employer nomination was submitted on the same day and I received the bridge visa, medicare next day.


----------



## Polar

Trisa said:


> I lodged my nomination application on 24th of march and PR application on 1st April. Nomination got approved on 19th of June.
> Good luck


So you applied before your nomination was approved? Does the employer get the reference number as soon as they nominate you, with which I can then apply for my visa?

Cheers,
Polar


----------



## Trisa

Vibhor said:


> Thanks Trisa for reply. I'm not sure but why my MA submitted medical and all the docs all during the application submission. They told me I will directly get PR and they didn't mention about nomination approval. Can you please guide me about different level of approvals? My application and employer nomination was submitted on the same day and I received the bridge visa, medicare next day.


Well if you submitted all the documents together, then you should receive both the approval together. I guess once your nomination is approved, the same CO looks your application file and if they dont find anything pending, they give you PR the same day.

But in our case it was not possible because we have done half of the medicals except blood test (for other visa) and were waiting for CO to ask us to do the blood test. But CO asked us to do the whole process again.


----------



## Trisa

Polar said:


> So you applied before your nomination was approved? Does the employer get the reference number as soon as they nominate you, with which I can then apply for my visa?
> 
> Cheers,
> Polar


Yes you are right, you can apply for visa before nomination is approved.


----------



## Polar

Trisa said:


> Yes you are right, you can apply for visa before nomination is approved.


Cool! Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Vibhor

Trisa said:


> Well if you submitted all the documents together, then you should receive both the approval together. I guess once your nomination is approved, the same CO looks your application file and if they dont find anything pending, they give you PR the same day.
> 
> But in our case it was not possible because we have done half of the medicals except blood test (for other visa) and were waiting for CO to ask us to do the blood test. But CO asked us to do the whole process again.


Thanks Trisa! Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Melbs

who is going to be the first with the news for the start of the financial year that they have issued PR's 
as so many had their Nominations approved from mid March but no PR, so I guess that means yet another back log before they start any applications for April, May etc.


----------



## emperror

Hi there,

I just wanna update you with my timeline as the PR has been granted! It is ENS direct stream under MA.

Application with all relevant documents submitted: 1 April 2014
Visa granted including my partner: 1 July 2014

No communication meanwhile.

Good luck all guys how are waiting!


----------



## Polar

emperror said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just wanna update you with my timeline as the PR has been granted! It is ENS direct stream under MA.
> 
> Application with all relevant documents submitted: 1 April 2014
> Visa granted including my partner: 1 July 2014
> 
> No communication meanwhile.
> 
> Good luck all guys how are waiting!


Great to hear - grats!


----------



## Melbs

Hi emperor

Congrats the first on here looks like

Did you submit nomination and application at same time?


----------



## loucasg

Visa granted today! 

Applied on 26-Mar (direct entry, nomination, application, medicals etc)
Nomination approved on 19-Jun
On 24-Jun, case officer informed my MA that visa application had be assessed and was on grant queue
1-Jul granted Visa.


----------



## banana

congrats loucasg! Were you TRT or Direct stream?


----------



## emperror

Melbs said:


> Hi emperor
> 
> Congrats the first on here looks like
> 
> Did you submit nomination and application at same time?


Tanx mate.

I submitted all together.


----------



## BAK

Hi Guys,

Applied on 26-June 2014 (direct entry, nomination, application, medicals etc)!

Anyone know how much it is now waiting for a response?

Were some differences between ANZSCO CODE at the time of processing the application?

Thanks!


----------



## GettingThere

Hi Loucasg, congratulations!!!!

Were you TRT or Direct Stream? Which country are you from?



loucasg said:


> Visa granted today!
> 
> Applied on 26-Mar (direct entry, nomination, application, medicals etc)
> Nomination approved on 19-Jun
> On 24-Jun, case officer informed my MA that visa application had be assessed and was on grant queue
> 1-Jul granted Visa.


----------



## blekm

Visa Granted today ! 

Application done on 19 of March, with everything (medicals, police, nomination, visa..).

Nomination: 27 June.
Visa granted: 2 July.

Direct Entry Stream.


----------



## pigpighao

Congratulations. You must be thrilled! Good luck to those applied in April too!



emperror said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just wanna update you with my timeline as the PR has been granted! It is ENS direct stream under MA.
> 
> Application with all relevant documents submitted: 1 April 2014
> Visa granted including my partner: 1 July 2014
> 
> No communication meanwhile.
> 
> Good luck all guys how are waiting!


----------



## Vibhor

Vibhor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application details:
> Visa Type: Permanent residence application under the Employment Nomination Scheme - Subclass 186 visa.
> Application submitted: 27th March 2014
> Bridge visa received: 28th March 2014
> Online Status: In Progress
> 
> No updates yet.


My nomination has been approved on 30th June and MA said I will receive PR within this or early next week.


----------



## Nica

PR GRANTED TODAY 

Lodged nomination and visa application together (with everything: medicals, police checks,ielts, forms, ...) - transition stream, via MA - on the 20th of March 2014.

Nomination approved: 17/06/2014
Visa approved: 02/07/2014

No contact from CO till the nomination and visa were approved.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulation!*

Wonderful news Nica. Enjoy your life in Oz.



Nica said:


> PR GRANTED TODAY
> 
> Lodged nomination and visa application together (with everything: medicals, police checks,ielts, forms, ...) - transition stream, via MA - on the 20th of March 2014.
> 
> Nomination approved: 17/06/2014
> Visa approved: 02/07/2014
> 
> No contact from CO till the nomination and visa were approved.
> 
> Good luck to all!


----------



## Polar

Congrats to everyone!

I just realised (by pure coincidence) that I can't travel outside of Australia while I'm on BVA. Has anyone had experiences with this and requesting a BVB?

Do I get a BVA visa by Nomination or by Visa Application? I could get nominated on 31/07 but I'll be outside of Australia, so I don't want to find myself in an unenviable situation.

I'll apply for my visa in mid August, so I want to make sure I can travel in December. I'll have to do some number crunching and see if I can sort it out...

Any info appreciated.

Cheers,
Polar


----------



## banana

Polar said:


> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> I just realised (by pure coincidence) that I can't travel outside of Australia while I'm on BVA. Has anyone had experiences with this and requesting a BVB?
> 
> Do I get a BVA visa by Nomination or by Visa Application? I could get nominated on 31/07 but I'll be outside of Australia, so I don't want to find myself in an unenviable situation.
> 
> I'll apply for my visa in mid August, so I want to make sure I can travel in December. I'll have to do some number crunching and see if I can sort it out...
> 
> Any info appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Polar


Hey Polar! 
You get a BVA once your former visa ceases to be active (our 457 expired one month after we lodged and since, we've been on our BVA). If the you're still on your 457 visa and it is valid, then you wouldn't have to apply for a BVB. Also you can't apply in august for december, I think it is in-between 2 weeks to 3 month before your travel date.


----------



## Polar

Thanks, banana!

I've still got my 457 valid until 2016. I've just never run into this information before, so I wasn't sure if the BVA extinguishes my 457. So, if I have a valid 457 and apply for Transition and get a BVA, would I be able to return to Australia after my trip in December?

I meant that I'd apply for 186 in August so I couldn't count on getting PR before December (even though it would be nice) so I was wondering what my options were. I read on the website that the time frame is up to 3 months and no less than 2 weeks before travelling, as you said.

Looking forward to get to the bottom of this. Thank goodness I heard about it before I got myself in heaps of trouble.

Cheers!


----------



## Maggie-May24

As long as your 457 is still valid, you can travel freely. Your BVA will be cancelled when you leave Australia, but you can always apply to have it reinstated when you return. Or if your 457 still has lots of time left on it, you can simply wait for the 186 to be approved and not worry about the BVA at all. It's only when the 457 is about to expire or has expired that you'd need to worry about the BVA.


----------



## Melbs

emperor, which office did you submit to? and what office issued visa?


----------



## Polar

maggie-may24 said:


> As long as your 457 is still valid, you can travel freely. Your BVA will be cancelled when you leave Australia, but you can always apply to have it reinstated when you return. Or if your 457 still has lots of time left on it, you can simply wait for the 186 to be approved and not worry about the BVA at all. It's only when the 457 is about to expire or has expired that you'd need to worry about the BVA.


Phew. Thanks for the reassurance!

Cheers,
Polar


----------



## Polar

> Bridging visa A (BVA)
> 
> A Bridging visa A (BVA) is a temporary visa. It allows you to stay in Australia after your current substantive visa ceases and while your substantive visa application is being processed. It can be granted if you lodge an application in Australia for a substantive visa while you still hold a substantive visa. A BVA does not allow you to return to Australia if you leave.
> Polar


I just don't find the information clear enough. Obviously, if my visa ceased, it would be a different case, but I wasn't sure if one visa extinguishes the other.

In case I needed to sort it out, I'd literally be on a 457, applying for a 186, placed on a BVA and have to request a BVB. 

My whole trip's booked already, so this mate completely freaked me out. Thanks goodness for this forum, because there's no place else I'd find this information.


----------



## pigpighao

Hardly a a surprise to anyone who follows this thread given the recent grants but when I emailed the department for an update of status, I received the following automated response: 

"Please note that we are currently allocating ENS applications that were lodged in April 2014 and RSMS applications that were lodged in May."


----------



## banana

pigpighao said:


> Hardly a a surprise to anyone who follows this thread given the recent grants but when I emailed the department for an update of status, I received the following automated response:
> 
> "Please note that we are currently allocating ENS applications that were lodged in April 2014 and RSMS applications that were lodged in May."


Well we lodged on April 10th and I've been counting the days ever since!!!


----------



## Polar

banana said:


> Well we lodged on April 10th and I've been counting the days ever since!!!


That means you're next.


----------



## pigpighao

I hope it comes through for you soon enough! The anticipation is killing me already!



banana said:


> Well we lodged on April 10th and I've been counting the days ever since!!!


----------



## Dutchman

Same here,, applied 4th of April with Nomination & Application, Police checks, medicals fully completed. I had counted on 4th of July,, 3 months. Lets see.


----------



## shaza43

Hi just thought i would update my timeline:

Nomination lodged 26th March
Visa lodged 28th March
14 weeks and counting -no case worker, status continues to state in Progress
Patiently waiting!!!


----------



## pigpighao

Does anyone know what the approval timeline will likely to be, if my employer nomination was put in on 17th April and application was in on 17th May? Do you think I will likely to be granted the same time when the nomination is approved? I put in all the required documents including police checks, medical, language exemption, Form 80, relationship certificate etc all as part of my original application.


----------



## Perthmonkey

Got pr yesterday day (direct entry)

7 April nomination and pr app sent in decision ready
7 July visa approved

No communication between 2 dates

Applied at perth and got visa from perth.

I used an agent, good luck guys.


----------



## Trisa

Hi,

I have a question. When I submitted my health declaration, my family name and given name was interchanged. I just realised this after doing my medicals. 

Is that going to effect? How can I rectify this? When I check the emedicals, the letter says that the medicas has been submitted to the immigration.

Is it going to give me any kind of trouble?

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## swimming

Thanks god and this forum
Got PR today
186 DIRECT ENTRY ,
MA
occupation: designer
Family of 2 person
time line:

submission date: end of Jan 2014
Co ask for further documents: 2 May
submit doucments: 3 Jul 2014
pr granted : 8 Jul 2014

Good luck for all of the waiting friends.


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations....


----------



## GettingThere

Great news, congratulations swimming!!!



swimming said:


> Thanks god and this forum
> Got PR today
> 186 DIRECT ENTRY ,
> MA
> occupation: designer
> Family of 2 person
> time line:
> 
> submission date: end of Jan 2014
> Co ask for further documents: 2 May
> submit doucments: 3 Jul 2014
> pr granted : 8 Jul 2014
> 
> Good luck for all of the waiting friends.


----------



## Trisa

How do we know if our medicals are cleared?

I did my medicals on 2nd July. 

I checked the emedicals website which says that we usually login to the emedicals and a page pop ups containing the information that our medicals has been submitted to the immigration.

I checked that process and it says that they were submitted on 4th of July.

I am quite not sure if this is what everyone says that medicals were cleared or is there any other ways to find out?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vibhor

Trisa said:


> How do we know if our medicals are cleared?
> 
> I did my medicals on 2nd July.
> 
> I checked the emedicals website which says that we usually login to the emedicals and a page pop ups containing the information that our medicals has been submitted to the immigration.
> 
> I checked that process and it says that they were submitted on 4th of July.
> 
> I am quite not sure if this is what everyone says that medicals were cleared or is there any other ways to find out?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


Hi Trisa,

Didn't you receive hardcopy of the medical results to your postal address?

Thanks!


----------



## Trisa

Vibhor said:


> Hi Trisa,
> 
> Didn't you receive hardcopy of the medical results to your postal address?
> 
> Thanks!


No,

Do you receive that too??

I don't remember receiving that when I did my medical a year ago. Is something wrong if you don't receive that?


----------



## Vibhor

Trisa said:


> No,
> 
> Do you receive that too??
> 
> I don't remember receiving that when I did my medical a year ago. Is something wrong if you don't receive that?


Yeah! I received the hardcopies within 15 days after the medicals. I don't see any problem if don't receive this because I didn't use it anywhere. This is just for your satisfaction that all the results are fine.

Thanks!


----------



## Trisa

Vibhor said:


> Yeah! I received the hardcopies within 15 days after the medicals. I don't see any problem if don't receive this because I didn't use it anywhere. This is just for your satisfaction that all the results are fine.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Vibhor for you reply.


----------



## supernano

*Document upload*



swimming said:


> Thanks god and this forum
> Got PR today
> 186 DIRECT ENTRY ,
> MA
> occupation: designer
> Family of 2 person
> time line:
> 
> submission date: end of Jan 2014
> Co ask for further documents: 2 May
> submit doucments: 3 Jul 2014
> pr granted : 8 Jul 2014
> 
> Good luck for all of the waiting friends.


Congrats, that's great news! Just wondering, did you do an online submission? If so, did you upload colour scans of the original documents or scans of certified copies?

I'm getting ready to submit the application. I have all my documents coloured scanned, but wondering if I still need to certify them.

Cheers!


----------



## Vibhor

Trisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. When I submitted my health declaration, my family name and given name was interchanged. I just realised this after doing my medicals.
> 
> Is that going to effect? How can I rectify this? When I check the emedicals, the letter says that the medicas has been submitted to the immigration.
> 
> Is it going to give me any kind of trouble?
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated.


Hi Trisa!

Please follow below link for information.

I have lodged my visa application, but some of the answers I gave are wrong. What can I do?

Thanks,
Vibhor


----------



## Trisa

Thanks Vibhor


----------



## Vibhor

*Timelines*

Hi All,

My application details:
Visa Type: Permanent residence application under the Employment Nomination Scheme - Subclass 186 visa.
Application submitted: 27th March 2014
Bridge visa received: 28th March 2014
Nomination Approved: 30th June 2014
PR Granted: 10th July 2014
Online Status: Finalized
Total Days: 106 days

All the very best to everyone!


----------



## Trisa

Vibhor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application details:
> Visa Type: Permanent residence application under the Employment Nomination Scheme - Subclass 186 visa.
> Application submitted: 27th March 2014
> Bridge visa received: 28th March 2014
> Nomination Approved: 30th June 2014
> PR Granted: 10th July 2014
> Online Status: Finalized
> Total Days: 106 days
> 
> All the very best to everyone!


Congrats Vibhor 

Did you submit all the documents including medicals while filing you application?


----------



## Trisa

supernano said:


> Congrats, that's great news! Just wondering, did you do an online submission? If so, did you upload colour scans of the original documents or scans of certified copies?
> 
> I'm getting ready to submit the application. I have all my documents coloured scanned, but wondering if I still need to certify them.
> 
> Cheers!


You must scan certify documents. They ask for certified documents.


----------



## Maggie-May24

supernano said:


> Congrats, that's great news! Just wondering, did you do an online submission? If so, did you upload colour scans of the original documents or scans of certified copies?
> 
> I'm getting ready to submit the application. I have all my documents coloured scanned, but wondering if I still need to certify them.
> 
> Cheers!


If you have good qualify colour scans, DIBP will accept them uncertified.


----------



## Vibhor

Trisa said:


> Congrats Vibhor
> 
> Did you submit all the documents including medicals while filing you application?


Yes! everything in one go.


----------



## sru20

Trisa said:


> Thanks Vibhor for you reply.


We did our medicals on 18th June 2014. We did not receive the hard copies and when we rang medibank visa medicals yesterday (12 July) to ask why, they informed us that nowadays they do not send the hard copies, they only send the information straight to the immigration office, which they say they did on 23rd June 2014.

sru20


----------



## Trisa

sru20 said:


> We did our medicals on 18th June 2014. We did not receive the hard copies and when we rang medibank visa medicals yesterday (12 July) to ask why, they informed us that nowadays they do not send the hard copies, they only send the information straight to the immigration office, which they say they did on 23rd June 2014.
> 
> sru20


Yes you are right sru.

I called my CO yesterday and he said our medical has been cleared last friday i.e on 4th July. We did medical on 2nd July. So waiting now.... The CO is just taking ages to grant the visa these days.


----------



## Dutchman

Trisa said:


> Yes you are right sru.
> 
> I called my CO yesterday and he said our medical has been cleared last friday i.e on 4th July. We did medical on 2nd July. So waiting now.... The CO is just taking ages to grant the visa these days.


Hi Trisa,

What status does your application show online with immi.gov.au? Does it say 'In Progress' or something else? Just curious


----------



## Trisa

It says "in progress". But the date has changed to the date CO asked for medicals.


----------



## TAMZID

Hi 
Would appreciate if anyone indicate the following:
If I apply for ENS-186 direct stream-do I have to apply for expression of interest?
or
I can apply for this visa only after I have been nominated by an employer in Australia.
Rgds,
Tamzid


----------



## loucasg

GettingThere said:


> Hi Loucasg, congratulations!!!!
> 
> Were you TRT or Direct Stream? Which country are you from?


Direct stream / Greece


----------



## loucasg

Polar said:


> Thanks, banana!
> 
> I've still got my 457 valid until 2016. I've just never run into this information before, so I wasn't sure if the BVA extinguishes my 457. So, if I have a valid 457 and apply for Transition and get a BVA, would I be able to return to Australia after my trip in December?
> 
> I meant that I'd apply for 186 in August so I couldn't count on getting PR before December (even though it would be nice) so I was wondering what my options were. I read on the website that the time frame is up to 3 months and no less than 2 weeks before travelling, as you said.
> 
> Looking forward to get to the bottom of this. Thank goodness I heard about it before I got myself in heaps of trouble.
> 
> Cheers!


if you are on 457 the BVA does not apply. You can travel freely.


----------



## loucasg

my 2cents of advice:

submit application/nomination and all documentation (including medicals, form 80, police checks) TOGETHER. Otherwise it will take almost double time.


----------



## Maggie-May24

TAMZID said:


> Hi
> Would appreciate if anyone indicate the following:
> If I apply for ENS-186 direct stream-do I have to apply for expression of interest?
> or
> I can apply for this visa only after I have been nominated by an employer in Australia.
> Rgds,
> Tamzid


If you have an employer who will nominate you, then simply submit your application after the nomination has been lodged (or you can wait until the nomination is approved if you want to make sure it is indeed approved, although then the whole process will take longer.

You can submit an EOI if you don't have an employer to nominate you, but the likelihood of an employer looking in Skill Select for interested applicants is incredibly small.


----------



## pigpighao

Have you heard anything yet Banana?



banana said:


> Well we lodged on April 10th and I've been counting the days ever since!!!


----------



## banana

pigpighao said:


> Have you heard anything yet Banana?


Unfortunately, nothing yet. Status is still in progress with the date of lodgment


----------



## pigpighao

Hang in there bud!



banana said:


> Unfortunately, nothing yet. Status is still in progress with the date of lodgment


----------



## pigpighao

So I've got some update today.

Was informed by work that my nomination has been approved which I'm totally stoked about. DIBP was bang on the 3-month mark to approve it so just the actual application needs to be approved now. One step closer now!



pigpighao said:


> Hello all, just thought I'd share my experience here:
> 
> ENS 186 Transition Stream,
> 
> Documents supplied at the time of application: Police checks, language exemption documents, ID documents, relationship registration certificate (partner Australian citizen), birth certificate, completed Form 80 & a cover letter.
> 
> Nomination Submitted: 23/04/2014
> Application Submitted: 17/05/2014
> Medical completed: 22/05/2014
> Acknowledgement Letter & Bridging Visa received: 17/05/2014
> Nomination Approved: ?
> Application Approved: ?
> 
> No additional correspondence/CO assigned at this stage.


----------



## banana

pigpighao said:


> So I've got some update today.
> 
> Was informed by work that my nomination has been approved which I'm totally stoked about. DIBP was bang on the 3-month mark to approve it so just the actual application needs to be approved now. One step closer now!


congratulations pigpighao! from which office did you lodge if I may ask? Thanks!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations. Nice to see DIBP on time. It gives hope to others waiting here... Cheers and enjoy Oz.


----------



## sru20

Direct Stream or Temporary Transition Stream?
My 2 year contract with Australia University as an academic ends 31st July 2014 (this month!). However my 457 visa will end on 15 August. The uni is planning to extend my contract for 2.5 years beyond 31st July. I will clock 2 years on 1st August 2014 and not 31st July 2014 since i started working on 1st July 2012.
Here are my questions:
1) Which is easier to do direct entry or temporary transition? 
2) Can the Uni nominate me under temporary transition stream on 31st July? 
3) Or will i need to work beyond 31st July in order to qualify?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Riccardo1888

I logged onto immi account to check my progress and it can not find an application. Had anyone else had this ? I have the receipt from April with a reference number etc .

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24

Perhaps it's no longer an application, and is instead an approved visa? Do you have a VEVO account you can check for your current visa status?


----------



## Riccardo1888

No but I'll have a look at it just now !


----------



## pigpighao

Thank you banana. It was lodged with Sydney Parramatta Office.



banana said:


> congratulations pigpighao! from which office did you lodge if I may ask? Thanks!


----------



## Riccardo1888

Hi, kinda weird but I have my trn and visa charge number etc but no application found on immi account and trn dies not work on vevo. Ma says not much he can do. He has dealt with my company for a few years so it's not dodgy but has anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## Trisa

Riccardo1888 said:


> Hi, kinda weird but I have my trn and visa charge number etc but no application found on immi account and trn dies not work on vevo. Ma says not much he can do. He has dealt with my company for a few years so it's not dodgy but has anyone else had this problem ?


TRN doesn't work for VEVO. You need visa grant number.


----------



## pigpighao

One more update today. Received my PR grant at the 11th hour, or 5:28pm in reality. Given that application was lodged one month after the nomination was in, I was really surprised I didn't have to wait for another month. Nevertheless, over the moon over the moon that it's finally done. It shows that as soon as a case officer picks up your file, he/she would approve the entire case if it is decision-ready. I would highly recommend prospective applicants to submit all the prescribed documents with the application and do the medical shortly afterward.

Below is my timeline:

ENS 186 Transition Stream,

Documents supplied at the time of application: Police checks, language exemption documents, ID documents, relationship registration certificate (partner Australian citizen), birth certificate, completed Form 80 & a cover letter.

Nomination Submitted: 23/04/2014
Application Submitted: 17/05/2014
Medical completed: 22/05/2014
Acknowledgement Letter & Bridging Visa received: 17/05/2014
Nomination Approved: 16/07/2014
Application Approved: 17/07/2014

No additional correspondence/CO assigned at this stage.



pigpighao said:


> So I've got some update today.
> 
> Was informed by work that my nomination has been approved which I'm totally stoked about. DIBP was bang on the 3-month mark to approve it so just the actual application needs to be approved now. One step closer now!


----------



## Gecko

*Approved today*

This forum has been a great resource so here's our timeline:

Visa Type: ENS 186 Direct Entry
Nomination submitted: 18/09/2013
Nomination approved: 30/12/2013
Visa application submitted: 23/03/2014 ("decision ready", all documents including form 80, medicals, de facto evidence and police clearances submitted)
Visa approved: 18/07/2014
Country classification: High risk (main applicant), low risk (de facto partner)
Days from nomination submission to visa approval: 303
Days from visa submission to approval: 117

No communication with CO other than an email last week asking for information related to travel (Bridging visa B).

Good luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## Trisa

PR granted!!!

Timeline:

Nomination submitted: 24th March 2014
Appliation Submitted: 1st April 2014
Nomination Approved: 19th June 2014
CO asked for medicals: 23rd June 2014
Medical Cleared: 4th July 2014
PR granted: 18th July 2014

Happy Happy


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Trisa. Wonderful news. Time to relax and celebrate. Enjoy your life in Oz. Cheers...


----------



## Riccardo1888

I contacted nsw office by email as my ma is useless and it replied ens applications are being processed for late April. 

I applied 28.04.14, low risk country and all docs done. I'm hoping this week is it.


----------



## BAK

HI Riccardo,

I have the same problem.You can't see your application on Imm.web site.I believe that is not big problem!
Good luck!


----------



## Riccardo1888

No it's no a big probl BAK. It would help with the wait though !


----------



## Vibhor

Trisa said:


> PR granted!!!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Nomination submitted: 24th March 2014
> Appliation Submitted: 1st April 2014
> Nomination Approved: 19th June 2014
> CO asked for medicals: 23rd June 2014
> Medical Cleared: 4th July 2014
> PR granted: 18th July 2014
> 
> Happy Happy


Congrats!


----------



## BAK

Cong!!!!Enjoy!!


----------



## BAK

Riccardo1888 said:


> No it's no a big probl BAK. It would help with the wait though !


I know Mate!


----------



## sru20

I started work on 1st August 2012 under 457 visa. Can the employer send nomination forms (for PR under temporary transition stream) on 1st August 2014 (exactly the date i clock 2 years) or must they do at least it a day after i.e 2nd August? I am getting paranoid about the 2 year requirement...please help!

sru20


----------



## sru20

sru20 said:


> I started work on 1st August 2012 under 457 visa. Can the employer send nomination forms (for PR under temporary transition stream) on 1st August 2014 (exactly the date i clock 2 years) or must they do at least it a day after i.e 2nd August? I am getting paranoid about the 2 year requirement...please help!
> 
> sru20


or is the 2 year requirement met on 31st July 2014?


----------



## GettingThere

After a long wait of 6 months for an answer I got terrible news, nomination was refused because my employer didn't spend 1% of the payroll with training for Australian employees in the last 3 years.
That means we need to withdraw my application (otherwise would be refused) and either do a new one under Direct Entry instead of Transition Stream (so they would only check for the last 12 months of training which my employer definitely complied with the 1%) or go by my own through SkillSelect that doesn't need a nomination.
Not sure which path I will go but I am utterly sad to have to start all over again and have another long wait ahead for something I thought was coming to an end. Anyway, I am not giving up.


----------



## sru20

GettingThere said:


> After a long wait of 6 months for an answer I got terrible news, nomination was refused because my employer didn't spend 1% of the payroll with training for Australian employees in the last 3 years.
> That means we need to withdraw my application (otherwise would be refused) and either do a new one under Direct Entry instead of Transition Stream (so they would only check for the last 12 months of training which my employer definitely complied with the 1%) or go by my own through SkillSelect that doesn't need a nomination.
> Not sure which path I will go but I am utterly sad to have to start all over again and have another long wait ahead for something I thought was coming to an end. Anyway, I am not giving up.


oh that's sad news. hope it goes well with the direct stream route. does that mean you will have to pay again the fees?


----------



## Riccardo1888

Hi guys, THE WAIT IS OVER woohoo

Timeline

28th April visa and nomination applied for
5th May medicals done
28th July granted visa and nomination

No contact from start to finish. Low risk country. Applied from qld and processed in wa. 

Nothing I say can ease the pain of waiting, just try n keep occupied lol


----------



## Dinkum

Great news. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy life in Oz.


----------



## GettingThere

Thanks sru20. Yes, have to pay again but my employer is paying everything so at least it is not my money. 
The MA won't charge it is fees again neither and will submit a new application for us.



sru20 said:


> oh that's sad news. hope it goes well with the direct stream route. does that mean you will have to pay again the fees?


----------



## RobinCheung1

basilvan2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Loged our ens 186 today together with employer nomination. Has anyone been approved since 01 July 2012 yet? Any idea on timelines? We loged decision ready through an agent.
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations to you!


----------



## banana

*PR! Granted*

Woo hoo!!!!

So here's my full timeline:
Couple, lodged from Parramatta, low risk country, with MA, TRT. 
10 Apr 14: Nomination + application lodged with everything but the medicals
24 Jul 14: Nomination approved + medicals requested
28 Jul 14: medicals completed
1 Aug: PR granted (CO in Melbourne)           

113 days in total, so 16weeks+1 day&#8230;. but felt like 1 year&#8230;!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations on your wonderful news. Thanks for sharing. Time to relax and celebrate now... cheers...


----------



## Heyitsme

Our timeline
MA - None

12 May 2014 - Submission of Nomination
01 June 2014 - Visa application
01 June 2014 - Bridging Visa
03 June 2014 - CO asked for additional docs
03 June 2014 - Submitted required docs
06 June 2014 - Did medical exams

Just waiting for the approval. Crossing my fingers it wont be long. Wish me luck��


----------



## rahulkap1

Dear All, I have Following queries, please reply if you know about these -

1. For which visa type CSOL is used for?

2. Can anybody explain what is the difference between CSOL & State Nominated Occupation List.

3. Can I apply for state sponsorship if my occupation is in CSOL but not listed in State Nominated occupation list? if yes, can i apply for any state of my choice or what is the way to choose state to get an invitation?

Thanks in advance.

_________________________
Rahulkap1
ACS applied 25 Feb 2014, + ACS-17 June 2014, original post never received,asked for duplicate letter & courier received on 31 July 2014| EOI : 189 - 19-07-2014 (60 points)|233513- Production or Plant Engineer| Invited- Not Yet


----------



## edithclara

Have just seen your excellent news - congratulations. As a Minister of Religion working for a religious institution, our applicant will request an exemption form the Skills, Age and English requirements. Was there a specific reason your husband obtained a skills assessment?


----------



## dpc004

Hi all, our visa has just been granted last week, our timeline are as follows: 

ENS 186 Transition Stream, occupation: Specialst Manager NEC (139977), submitted via MA.

Nomination & Application Submitted (Decision Ready): 18/02/2014
Nomination Approved: 30/04/2014
Requested further information by CO as one migrating family member failed medical, had been advised that a health waiver is available and requested some supporting documents: 25/06/2014
Additional documents submited: 18/07/14
Health Waiver Granted and Visa Granted: 30/07/2014

Long process but considering health waiver is involved then 5+ months is actually a pretty good result.

Good luck to those who are still waiving, eventually it will come!


----------



## dpc004

By the way does anyone know what would happen if I join another employer now? i.e. one month or so after being granted the 186 visa? Not that me or the employer is dishonest, but we are a global company and sometimes things just changed unexpected. I think the company is happy to keep me for 2 years as what the visa may require, but our strategy has changed so my role may no longer be critical here locally. I am also happy to move to another postion/company if opportunities arise. Will my visa likely be cancelled if I join another company this soon?


----------



## Maggie-May24

There's no condition on your visa that says you must stay with the employer, or the employer must retain you for any period of time. However if you were to leave very soon after the visa grant, your employer could possibly claim to DIBP that you have acted fraudulently in the visa process with no intention of remaining employed. I've not heard of anyone having this happen though so I think the risk is quite low.


----------



## BAK

banana said:


> Woo hoo!!!!
> 
> So here's my full timeline:
> Couple, lodged from Parramatta, low risk country, with MA, TRT.
> 10 Apr 14: Nomination + application lodged with everything but the medicals
> 24 Jul 14: Nomination approved + medicals requested
> 28 Jul 14: medicals completed
> 1 Aug: PR granted (CO in Melbourne)
> 
> 113 days in total, so 16weeks+1 day&#8230;. but felt like 1 year&#8230;!


Cong. Banana !!!


----------



## BAK

Heyitsme said:


> Our timeline
> MA - None
> 
> 12 May 2014 - Submission of Nomination
> 01 June 2014 - Visa application
> 01 June 2014 - Bridging Visa
> 03 June 2014 - CO asked for additional docs
> 03 June 2014 - Submitted required docs
> 06 June 2014 - Did medical exams
> 
> Just waiting for the approval. Crossing my fingers it wont be long. Wish me luck��


What they ask?


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



banana said:


> Woo hoo!!!!
> 
> So here's my full timeline:
> Couple, lodged from Parramatta, low risk country, with MA, TRT.
> 10 Apr 14: Nomination + application lodged with everything but the medicals
> 24 Jul 14: Nomination approved + medicals requested
> 28 Jul 14: medicals completed
> 1 Aug: PR granted (CO in Melbourne)
> 
> 113 days in total, so 16weeks+1 day&#8230;. but felt like 1 year&#8230;!


*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS BANANA!!!! 
Have a wonderful life in Australia.

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Heyitsme

Just the old passport since my 457 visa was linked to the old passport. The new passport was just renewed a few days before application was submitted. No other docs were asked.


----------



## BAK

Heyitsme said:


> Just the old passport since my 457 visa was linked to the old passport. The new passport was just renewed a few days before application was submitted. No other docs were asked.


Thank you!


----------



## zim1

Our visa has been granted. Really appreciated other people's timelines so I am going to post ours.
Application for transition stream lodged through migration agent 8 May Perth Office
6 August case officer asked for form 1399 submitted 7 August
8 August PR granted


----------



## roninSS

I will be applying for visa 186 in the coming weeks and my big concern is my 457 visa will expire on 18 Oct. My question is once I lodged my application for 186 would they issue a BVA immediately?
Second question, what kind of police check needed for visa 186, is National Police Check without fingerprint enough?

thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Yes, you'll be issued a BVA as soon as they receive your application (takes about 10 minutes after you submit and pay).

You need the National Australian police check. It doesn't require finger prints.


----------



## roninSS

thanks maggie


----------



## kseafield

Hi guys, I lodge my ENS 186 visa on the 24 June and still haven't heard anything yet (i.e no CO yet). Whats the turn-around time for these visas looking like now because when I called Melbourne last week, they told me it will take about about 8 months but I felt as if she was just trying to get to her lunch break.

Anyone else here that lodged a similar visa recently that can shed some light on recent waiting times.


----------



## edithclara

Hello, my colleague has heard nothing since he lodged his 186 ENS Direct Entry stream visa on 12/6/14. The nomination had been lodged/approved separately. Every few weeks he sends a blank email (no subject, no text) to [email protected] just to receive their automated response which usually states (among other things) where they're up to in allocating applications to case officers. FYI, the email he received 8/8/14 said "**This is an automated response. Please do not respond to this email**Email Updated on 06 August 2014" and "Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in May and early June 2014". I believe this means that they are allocating ENS applications lodged in May and RSMS applications lodged in early June 2014. So, maybe another 6-8 weeks before applications lodged 24 June will be allocated to a case officer. When he gets an automated reply saying they are allocating ENS applications lodged in mid June, he's considering replying to his original acknowledgement email with "URGENT" in the subject, and saying something like "I note that you are now allocating applications lodged after 12/6/14 which is when I lodged my application. I would really appreciate knowing the status of my application." Our employer did this (at the suggestion of DIBP) when it was 6 months since the nomination had been lodged. The nomination was approved 5 days later. Hope this helps.


----------



## kseafield

edithclara said:


> Hello, my colleague has heard nothing since he lodged his 186 ENS Direct Entry stream visa on 12/6/14. The nomination had been lodged/approved separately. Every few weeks he sends a blank email (no subject, no text) to [email protected] just to receive their automated response which usually states (among other things) where they're up to in allocating applications to case officers. FYI, the email he received 8/8/14 said "**This is an automated response. Please do not respond to this email**Email Updated on 06 August 2014" and "Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in May and early June 2014". I believe this means that they are allocating ENS applications lodged in May and RSMS applications lodged in early June 2014. So, maybe another 6-8 weeks before applications lodged 24 June will be allocated to a case officer. When he gets an automated reply saying they are allocating ENS applications lodged in mid June, he's considering replying to his original acknowledgement email with "URGENT" in the subject, and saying something like "I note that you are now allocating applications lodged after 12/6/14 which is when I lodged my application. I would really appreciate knowing the status of my application." Our employer did this (at the suggestion of DIBP) when it was 6 months since the nomination had been lodged. The nomination was approved 5 days later. Hope this helps.


Thanks edithclara, very helpful info.


----------



## Maggie-May24

A colleague who applied on May 8th had his visa granted the beginning of this past week, so you're probably still approximately 6 weeks away from a decision. But that's simply a guess based on what I've seen on these forums and others. You may never hear from your CO until they advise you of the decision.

I don't think there's any value in contacting DIBP if the application is within the processing estimated times. They're busy and I know if I were them, I wouldn't appreciate the continued requests for a status update.


----------



## Chanz

*186 Timeline*

Hi everyone,

This thread has been a lifeline of hope during my anxious wait for visa grant - which is now over! 

I thought I would share my timeline to help others get an idea:


Lodged decision ready application (DRA) online from Brisbane (it went to Paramatta office) on 6 May (yes, I know technically DRA is not supposed to apply anymore but IMO I definitely think it helps!);
Letter of acknowledgment received same day;
Case officer assigned and nomination approved 29 July;
Case officer also requested further info on 29 July;
Further info supplied on 8 August;
PR granted 8 August 
Total days from lodgement to grant: 95 
 (if no further info was requested would probably have been granted on day of nomination and therefore would have been 85 days)

I see that I am not allowed to post 'promotional' type links, but if I could I would shamelessly punt my migration agent to help others - my application was fairly complicated and I can honestly say without her skills and knowledge I may not have got my visa! (She is an ex-South African so also particularly helpful to any other Saffers as she knows the current SA climate and how its affecting migration.) So, essentially - if there are any potential complications, I would definitely recommend using an agent.

Everyone who has had their visa granted knows the pure relief that comes with that long awaited event - sending good wishes for a quick and painless PR grant to all those waiting 

Best wishes,
Chantal


----------



## Heyitsme

Hi! To those April & early May applicants, any updates on your application? Tomorrow will be the 3rd month from the time my nomination was submitted. Until now, no news yet. Praying and hoping this week will be the week to celebrate😊 Keeping a positive attitude😊


----------



## sru20

Congratulations Chantal! Ours was lodged last Friday (08 Aug). Hope it will go super quick!
sru20


----------



## Chanz

sru20 said:


> Congratulations Chantal! Ours was lodged last Friday (08 Aug). Hope it will go super quick!
> sru20


Thanks so much sru20 - awesome feeling!

Wishing yours is processed quickly and easily so you can - as I am now doing - finally 'exhale'! 

Best wishes,
Chantal


----------



## edithclara

Congratulations. Thanks for your timeline which definitely helps with patiently waiting for a crumb of information from DIBP!


----------



## paulinmelbourne

FYI my nomination and application was filed on 17 May. No communication from DIBP yet.


----------



## edithclara

Did you see my previous post - I believe that ENS applications lodged in early May are now being allocated to case officers.


----------



## edithclara

I agree - my colleague was told not to contact DIBP until the estimated processing times (as published on DIBP website) have been exceeded. 
Not long now....



maggie-may24 said:


> A colleague who applied on May 8th had his visa granted the beginning of this past week, so you're probably still approximately 6 weeks away from a decision. But that's simply a guess based on what I've seen on these forums and others. You may never hear from your CO until they advise you of the decision.
> 
> I don't think there's any value in contacting DIBP if the application is within the processing estimated times. They're busy and I know if I were them, I wouldn't appreciate the continued requests for a status update.


----------



## BAK

Chanz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread has been a lifeline of hope during my anxious wait for visa grant - which is now over!
> 
> I thought I would share my timeline to help others get an idea:
> 
> 
> Lodged decision ready application (DRA) online from Brisbane (it went to Paramatta office) on 6 May (yes, I know technically DRA is not supposed to apply anymore but IMO I definitely think it helps!);
> Letter of acknowledgment received same day;
> Case officer assigned and nomination approved 29 July;
> Case officer also requested further info on 29 July;
> Further info supplied on 8 August;
> PR granted 8 August
> Total days from lodgement to grant: 95
> (if no further info was requested would probably have been granted on day of nomination and therefore would have been 85 days)
> 
> I see that I am not allowed to post 'promotional' type links, but if I could I would shamelessly punt my migration agent to help others - my application was fairly complicated and I can honestly say without her skills and knowledge I may not have got my visa! (She is an ex-South African so also particularly helpful to any other Saffers as she knows the current SA climate and how its affecting migration.) So, essentially - if there are any potential complications, I would definitely recommend using an agent.
> 
> Everyone who has had their visa granted knows the pure relief that comes with that long awaited event - sending good wishes for a quick and painless PR grant to all those waiting
> 
> Best wishes,
> Chantal


Congratulation Chantal!!

What they ask you ? further info?


----------



## Chanz

BAK said:


> Congratulation Chantal!!
> 
> What they ask you ? further info?


Thanks so much! 

It wasn't the standard kind of additional info required - my circumstances are a bit unique in that my husband has primarily remained in South Africa (for work reasons) and will be joining us at a later stage, so they requested certain paperwork re this.

Otherwise, it would definitely have been granted ten days earlier on the same day as the nomination was approved.


----------



## Vibhor

Hi All,

Do we have any other thread for citizenship? or can we raise queries here?
I tried to search but couldn't find any organized one. 

Thanks,
Vibhor


----------



## samsen

Vibhor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we have any other thread for citizenship? or can we raise queries here?
> I tried to search but couldn't find any organized one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vibhor


Hi Vibhor,

This is a ENS 186 thread not a citizenship thread....please check elsewhere in this forum or you may need to start a new thread and hope somebody responds..all the bests..


----------



## glalit83

Hello guys.

I have to submit form 80 for my ENS 186 Direct entry visa. But this is pdf secured file. I hv to fill the form and forward to my MA. Can someone help who has already submitted this form. My application going to submit soon.

Lalit


----------



## samsen

glalit83 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I have to submit form 80 for my ENS 186 Direct entry visa. But this is pdf secured file. I hv to fill the form and forward to my MA. Can someone help who has already submitted this form. My application going to submit soon.
> 
> Lalit


Hi Lalit,

You need to fill in, print, sign and send the scan copy (as pdf) to your MA. That is what i did...


----------



## Heyitsme

Heyitsme said:


> Our timeline
> MA - None
> 
> 12 May 2014 - Submission of Nomination
> 01 June 2014 - Visa application
> 01 June 2014 - Bridging Visa
> 03 June 2014 - CO asked for additional docs
> 03 June 2014 - Submitted required docs
> 06 June 2014 - Did medical exams
> 
> Just waiting for the approval. Crossing my fingers it wont be long. Wish me luck��


Just an update:

13 Aug 2014 - Nomination Approval

Now just waiting for PR approval. Crossing my fingers it won't be long from now.


----------



## edithclara

samsen said:


> Hi Lalit,
> 
> You need to fill in, print, sign and send the scan copy (as pdf) to your MA. That is what i did...


My colleague submitted his application without a form 80 - got him in the "queue". He attached the completed form 80 about 1 month later. He was comfortable to do this because it seemed it as taking at least 3 months for applications to be allocated a case officer. Also, he didn't use an MA. He found it easier to put most of his details in Part T - a word document with all the extra information because for most questions he couldn't fit all the details in the small tables provided. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maggie-May24

samsen said:


> Hi Lalit,
> 
> You need to fill in, print, sign and send the scan copy (as pdf) to your MA. That is what i did...


^^^ I did the same except I uploaded mine with my application as I didn't use a migration agent.


----------



## edithclara

After emailing DIBP, my colleague had done this previously for his second Temporary visa (401). They confirmed it was OK to post the main application (paper, not online unfortunately) and send his completed Form 80 a few weeks later. That's why he decided to do it for his 186 application.


----------



## Heyitsme

Heyitsme said:


> Our timeline
> MA - None
> 
> 12 May 2014 - Submission of Nomination
> 01 June 2014 - Visa application
> 01 June 2014 - Bridging Visa
> 03 June 2014 - CO asked for additional docs
> 03 June 2014 - Submitted required docs
> 06 June 2014 - Did medical exams
> 
> Just waiting for the approval. Crossing my fingers it wont be long. Wish me luck��


Update:

13 Aug 2014 - Nomination Approval

Now patiently waiting for my PR approval. Praying that it happens before the week ends&#128522;


----------



## WishingStar

Hi Everyone, I find this forum very useful and would like to thank all for your posts.
Just submitted our papers except medicals 2nd wk Aug, only acknowledgment from our MA and nothing else.
We live in Perth, does anyone know how much is the medical cost? I have 4 kids, ages 15, 13,11 and 5 months...Any info will be much appreciated!


----------



## edithclara

My colleague (adult, country of origin=India)) paid $305 for medicals on 16/6/14 in Sydney.


----------



## Maggie-May24

WishingStar said:


> Hi Everyone, I find this forum very useful and would like to thank all for your posts.
> Just submitted our papers except medicals 2nd wk Aug, only acknowledgment from our MA and nothing else.
> We live in Perth, does anyone know how much is the medical cost? I have 4 kids, ages 15, 13,11 and 5 months...Any info will be much appreciated!


Medicals in Australia are now done through Bupa. Fees are on their website: Bupa Medical Visa Services - Fees (looks like $329 per person for medical exam/x-ray + HIV test).


----------



## WishingStar

Thank you for the info Maggie-Mae24!


----------



## Polar

I've done mine in May through Medibank Health Solutions on Hay St. I can't remember the exact amount, but it was about the same.


----------



## Polar

HR at my organisation just nominated me for the 186. Is that all that's needed? I got a confirmation saying *Acknowledgement of valid application for a Employer Nomination (class EN) Employer Nomination (subclass 186) visa* so I'm not sure where to go from here.

Is that all it takes? I somehow had the idea that the nomination and the application are completely separate, and HR was surprised when they were prompter to pay the fee.

I've tried to start a visa application after I got the nomination reference number, but it warned me that an application's already been lodged and the fee paid. How do I attach the police clearance and the medical check reference then?

If anyone's got any ideas, please let me know.

Cheers,
Polar


----------



## Polar

BTW, the health check cost was as follows:

IMM Medical Exam and chest x-ray A$277.27
IMM HIV test A$48.00

Total A$353.

Cheers.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Which email address did your HR department use when they started the nomination? You shouldn't have received the acknowledgement directly, it usually goes to the HR person and then that person can forward the email to you for your records. Perhaps that's the problem? If that's what happened, then try using a different email address.


----------



## Maggie-May24

The employer lodges a nomination, and then you lodge your application. Once you submit your application and pay the fee, you'll then be able to upload your documents.

Did your employer lodge your application on your behalf?


----------



## Polar

Nyeah. What happened is that HR applied for a nomination account, but skipped the actual nomination. They applied for my visa as well (which I was going to do), so I wanted to double check and it's good I did.

Truth be told, they've never done it before and I was away in Europe until a couple of days ago. We lodged the nomination application straight away, after which I phoned Immigration and asked them to merge the two using the reference numbers. The agent said it shouldn't be an issue as long as it's done on the same date, so I can only hope it works out.

The emails usually go to HR, but my email's there as a contact as well, so I get some of them (as well as forwarded).


----------



## siobi

ENS-186 lodge at 30-May-2014 thru agent.


----------



## Mimi1501

As this forum has helped our patience, I'd like to post our timeline as well. We just got granted our PR yesterday and it was a long process (started last year in September) because we initially wanted to do the transition stream but there were issues with the internal company restructure, so we had to do direct stream in the end.
My partner is an Engineer from a low risk country and I am his de-facto.

Nomination/Application handed in with MA with all documents incl medicals etc. - 15/05/2014
Case officer assigned and asking for birth certificates - 24/07/2014
Documents supplied the following day
Visa granted - 18/08/2014

13.5 weeks waiting period


----------



## Polar

Congrats, *Mimi1501*!

P.S. I don't know why, but my signature won't update with the 186 information. Any ideas?


----------



## siobi

Congrats, Mimi1501!


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Do the processing timelines vary depending on the region within Australia from where the application is lodged from? It sounds like most people who have given their timeline in this forum usually get a nomination decision within 3 months. Just wondering if there is a larger backlog in Melbourne than other parts of the country.


----------



## WishingStar

Congrats Mimi1501 and thanks for the info Polar.
Hope to see more updates and approvals, I feel like its a never ending wait!


----------



## WishingStar

edithclara said:


> My colleague (adult, country of origin=India)) paid $305 for medicals on 16/6/14 in Sydney.


Thanks!


----------



## siobi

Any good news guys?


----------



## kmchu

hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum. I lodged both the nomination application and 186 visa application on May 28 together with police clearance and medical report. So far I haven't heard anything from them and no CO is allocated. 

have to wait patiently! will keep you all updated.


----------



## Polar

kmchu said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I lodged both the nomination application and 186 visa application on May 28 together with police clearance and medical report. So far I haven't heard anything from them and no CO is allocated.
> 
> have to wait patiently! will keep you all updated.


I guess that's the only thing we can do. You should be hearing something very soon, though. Keep us informed.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Best of luck. I can tell you now that my application was lodged on 17 May 2014 before yours and both myself and my employer have still heard nothing from DIBP. Which means they have not yet started assigning CO to anything from early May. Which state is processing your application? Mine is VIC.


----------



## Polar

paulinmelbourne said:


> Best of luck. I can tell you now that my application was lodged on 17 May 2014 before yours and both myself and my employer have still heard nothing from DIBP. Which means they have not yet started assigning CO to anything from early May. Which state is processing your application? Mine is VIC.


Gosh, that's a long time.


----------



## kmchu

Polar said:


> I guess that's the only thing we can do. You should be hearing something very soon, though. Keep us informed.


hopefully... thank you Polar!


----------



## kmchu

paulinmelbourne said:


> Best of luck. I can tell you now that my application was lodged on 17 May 2014 before yours and both myself and my employer have still heard nothing from DIBP. Which means they have not yet started assigning CO to anything from early May. Which state is processing your application? Mine is VIC.


It seems most of people got CO within 3 months. I believe yours will come soon. Keep us informed.

Good luck!


----------



## WishingStar

paulinmelbourne said:


> Best of luck. I can tell you now that my application was lodged on 17 May 2014 before yours and both myself and my employer have still heard nothing from DIBP. Which means they have not yet started assigning CO to anything from early May. Which state is processing your application? Mine is VIC.


Maybe you have to follow up with MA or DIBP? I know a friend who had just waited for months and when they followed up they were like approved already 2 months back.


----------



## Polar

WishingStar said:


> Maybe you have to follow up with MA or DIBP? I know a friend who had just waited for months and when they followed up they were like approved already 2 months back.


Really?! :|


----------



## WishingStar

Yup! They were so busy with their work so they just waited for six months, they also thought that since they worked in Middle East, DIBP would check it thoroughly. Their MA should have updated them though but maybe too busy and just had waited for their client to follow up.


----------



## Polar

WishingStar said:


> Yup! They were so busy with their work so they just waited for six months, they also thought that since they worked in Middle East, DIBP would check it thoroughly. Their MA should have updated them though but maybe too busy and just had waited for their client to follow up.


I'm so going to be checking it on a regular basis.


----------



## Polar

BTW, has anyone tried to apply for the Medicare Levy Exemption after they've lodged the 186 application?

I just realised it says:
_You may not be eligible for an exemption certificate if you:
- hold an Australian permanent resident visa or have applied
for a permanent resident visa._


----------



## paulinmelbourne

WishingStar said:


> Maybe you have to follow up with MA or DIBP? I know a friend who had just waited for months and when they followed up they were like approved already 2 months back.


I'm applying direct not through a MA. How do you follow up with DIBP? Often the person at DIBP who takes the call doesnt have any detail of specific applications.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Polar said:


> BTW, has anyone tried to apply for the Medicare Levy Exemption after they've lodged the 186 application?
> 
> I just realised it says:
> _You may not be eligible for an exemption certificate if you:
> - hold an Australian permanent resident visa or have applied
> for a permanent resident visa._


I applied for my 186 in Oct. and it was granted in Dec. When I got my Medicare Levy Exemption certificate for the 2013/2014 tax year, it indicated the exemption applied until Oct.


----------



## Polar

maggie-may24 said:


> I applied for my 186 in Oct. and it was granted in Dec. When I got my Medicare Levy Exemption certificate for the 2013/2014 tax year, it indicated the exemption applied until Oct.


Ah, okay. So one can apply for it even after lodging the visa, but only up to the date you applied on. Did you have to request the Certificate?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can apply for Medicare as soon as you lodge your 186 application. You can apparently take the acknowledgement letter to the Medicare office and that should be sufficient for them to let you apply. From the moment you lodge your 186 application, you're no longer eligible for the exemption then.

I did request the Exemption certificate so that I could claim back the levy and surcharge from July-Oct on my tax return.


----------



## Polar

I've applied for Medicare last week with the acknowledgement letter. Does that mean I can't claim the exemption for the last two years at all or I just can't claim for the period after the date I applied?

Apologies if I'm repeating myself, but I'd like to make sure before I apply for the tax return.

Thanks!


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Polar said:


> I've applied for Medicare last week with the acknowledgement letter. Does that mean I can't claim the exemption for the last two years at all or I just can't claim for the period after the date I applied?
> 
> Apologies if I'm repeating myself, but I'd like to make sure before I apply for the tax return.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd strongly suggest you get a good tax accountant to do your tax return if you are not sure. If you do it yourself and get it wrong, and the ATO audit you in the future then you could get yourself into deep trouble.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Polar said:


> I've applied for Medicare last week with the acknowledgement letter. Does that mean I can't claim the exemption for the last two years at all or I just can't claim for the period after the date I applied?
> 
> Apologies if I'm repeating myself, but I'd like to make sure before I apply for the tax return.
> 
> Thanks!


You can't claim for the period after you applied for your 186. You're eligible for the exemption while you're on your 457.


----------



## kseafield

*Just noticed something.*

Hi guys, just logged into my ImmiAccount and notice something new above all our names "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you". Does this actually mean that we are officially being processed? Also I'm not sure if this has been there all the time.

I lodged my visa ENS visa on the 24/06/2014 from 457 and doing our medicals next week Friday 29/08/2014 and no word from a CO yet (Melbourne).


----------



## Polar

paulinmelbourne said:


> I'd strongly suggest you get a good tax accountant to do your tax return if you are not sure. If you do it yourself and get it wrong, and the ATO audit you in the future then you could get yourself into deep trouble.


I'm getting an accountant for sure. That's why I'm asking lots of questions, so I'm sure I cover everything important.

Thanks, paulinmelbourne.


----------



## Polar

maggie-may24 said:


> You can't claim for the period after you applied for your 186. You're eligible for the exemption while you're on your 457.


Okay. I was scared I couldn't claim at all.

Thanks, maggie-may24!


----------



## Polar

kseafield said:


> Hi guys, just logged into my ImmiAccount and notice something new above all our names "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you". Does this actually mean that we are officially being processed? Also I'm not sure if this has been there all the time.
> 
> I lodged my visa ENS visa on the 24/06/2014 from 457 and doing our medicals next week Friday 29/08/2014 and no word from a CO yet (Melbourne).


If it helps, I applied last week and it says 'In Process', so your message probably means yours has progressed in a way. Maybe you've been assigned a CO?

Good luck!


----------



## itishreee

I too applied last week and it just says processing...like Polar said, you probably already got a CO.
Good luck


----------



## itishreee

hello everybody,please help.

I submitted my partner visa application online last week and am in the process of uploading documents. Today on the immiaccount page where i upload docs, i saw this written --
Meeting the health requirement
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
Organise your health examinations
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing.
I dont know if this was always there on the page and I missed it or if it just came up today??Does it mean I should do my medicals soon or should I wait for a CO to ask for them?
Another thing---the emedical questionnaire asks " have you, at work/home. been in close contact with people with Tuberculosis " well I am a Doctor and have been in close contact with them. So should i just write yes for that?
so confused.... please help guys.
thank u so much...

hi Polar does you immi page also say this???thx a lot


----------



## Polar

itishreee said:


> hello everybody,please help.
> 
> I submitted my partner visa application online last week and am in the process of uploading documents. Today on the immiaccount page where i upload docs, i saw this written --
> Meeting the health requirement
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> Organise your health examinations
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing.
> I dont know if this was always there on the page and I missed it or if it just came up today??Does it mean I should do my medicals soon or should I wait for a CO to ask for them?
> Another thing---the emedical questionnaire asks " have you, at work/home. been in close contact with people with Tuberculosis " well I am a Doctor and have been in close contact with them. So should i just write yes for that?
> so confused.... please help guys.
> thank u so much...
> 
> hi Polar does you immi page also say this???thx a lot


Hi,

I think that _sort of_ means your CO requested you do a health check.

I've done mine before I applied (as I figured I'd need one anyway), so I uploaded it straight away. I've uploaded Form 80, health check HAP ID reference and a certified translation of the Police Check.

Those three are currently marked as requested and ticked off as uploaded. I hope that helps.

In regard to TB: is there room in the back where you can elaborate on that point and explain the situation? It might also be worth mentioning when you actually go for your health check.


----------



## itishreee

thanks a lot Polar. it just seems strange that i could have a CO so soon as i just applied last week and havent even completed uploading my docs!! 
yeah i'll explain about the situation at the time of health check.
thank u so much once again.


----------



## Polar

itishreee said:


> thanks a lot Polar. it just seems strange that i could have a CO so soon as i just applied last week and havent even completed uploading my docs!!
> yeah i'll explain about the situation at the time of health check.
> thank u so much once again.


One would expect an email once a CO has been assigned (I got an email when I applied for my 457 visa), so it seems it's definitely too soon for you to get one - especially as they seem to be rather busy. Some requirements are obviously mandatory (depending on country, occupation etc), so I'd suggest you do your medical check as soon as possible if you want to prevent time loss.

Cheers.


----------



## itishreee

I think u are right. may be cos of my country and occupation, its a prerequisite. will get around to it soon.
thanks for your advise


----------



## paulinmelbourne

itishreee said:


> I think u are right. may be cos of my country and occupation, its a prerequisite. will get around to it soon.
> thanks for your advise


I wouldn't think about doing your medical exam too soon after applying. I was led to believe the visa medical is valid for 6 months from the date of the examination, so if there is indeed a massive backlog in processing and your case doesn't get looked at within 6 months, then you'll have to redo your medical exam.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Polar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think that _sort of_ means your CO requested you do a health check.
> 
> I've done mine before I applied (as I figured I'd need one anyway), so I uploaded it straight away. I've uploaded Form 80, health check HAP ID reference and a certified translation of the Police Check.
> 
> Those three are currently marked as requested and ticked off as uploaded. I hope that helps.
> 
> In regard to TB: is there room in the back where you can elaborate on that point and explain the situation? It might also be worth mentioning when you actually go for your health check.


This message does not mean your CO has requested the medical. I have completed the medical examination and I still get that message on my account. Their website has been updated over the weekend so I presume this is a generic message that appears on everyone's account


----------



## Polar

Oh, okay - that's good to know. I hope it doesn't go as long, as having to go for another medical would be a pain.

Good luck, all!


----------



## itishreee

paulinmelbourne said:


> This message does not mean your CO has requested the medical. I have completed the medical examination and I still get that message on my account. Their website has been updated over the weekend so I presume this is a generic message that appears on everyone's account


so should i just wait until my CO is assigned and asks for it, since it takes such a long time for visa processing and the medicals are only valid for a year!!

thank u so much paulin


----------



## Polar

I think they might only be valid for six month, so be careful.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

itishreee said:


> so should i just wait until my CO is assigned and asks for it, since it takes such a long time for visa processing and the medicals are only valid for a year!!
> 
> thank u so much paulin


I waited 3 months until I did my exam. It's now over 3 months and I have not even been assigned a CO. Remember the service standards are 75% processed in 6 months is what DIBP aim for.


----------



## Polar

paulinmelbourne said:


> I waited 3 months until I did my exam. It's now over 3 months and I have not even been assigned a CO. Remember the service standards are 75% processed in 6 months is what DIBP aim for.


Drat, now I'm freaking out. I didn't think it depended on the date a CO is assigned but the date of application. After all, it's out of our hands if there's a backlog. And what they're aiming for is no guarantee, if you ask me.

On one hand, they recommend getting all the paperwork done in time so as not to prolong the processing time, but on the other it depends on so many different things, which are predominantly out of the applicant's hands.

I got my health check done in May, so I can only hope they don't get back to me six months + 1 day after.


----------



## Becky26

itishreee said:


> thanks a lot Polar. it just seems strange that i could have a CO so soon as i just applied last week and havent even completed uploading my docs!!
> yeah i'll explain about the situation at the time of health check.
> thank u so much once again.


Hey itishreee,

Just wondering where you applied for the partner visa? Onshore or offshore?
If it is offshore (in Nepal), all visa applications from Nepal are processed at the visa office of the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.
Here is a link from AHC Nepal:-
Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy

And AHC New Delhi is taking 30-31 weeks to allocate a case officer to the applications. Hate to break it to you that the person contacting you is not your case officer. I got request for medicals 2 days after I submitted my application last year. And my case officer was allocated on January 29, 2014, after over 6 months since I applied for the visa.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## itishreee

Becky26 said:


> Hey itishreee,
> 
> Just wondering where you applied for the partner visa? Onshore or offshore?
> If it is offshore (in Nepal), all visa applications from Nepal are processed at the visa office of the Australian High Commission, New Delhi.
> Here is a link from AHC Nepal:-
> Visas and Migration - Australian Embassy
> 
> And AHC New Delhi is taking 30-31 weeks to allocate a case officer to the applications. Hate to break it to you that the person contacting you is not your case officer. I got request for medicals 2 days after I submitted my application last year. And my case officer was allocated on January 29, 2014, after over 6 months since I applied for the visa.
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky,

haha I know it would have been a miracle if I had a CO so soon. Anyway can just wait n watch!
Actually I applied offshore from China not Nepal. So I guess it'll be processed at Beijing?

Thank u for your reply and the link.


----------



## Becky26

itishreee said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> haha I know it would have been a miracle if I had a CO so soon. Anyway can just wait n watch!
> Actually I applied offshore from China not Nepal. So I guess it'll be processed at Beijing?
> 
> Thank u for your reply and the link.


Oh ok!! No worries then 
Not sure about the procedure of AHC in China. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maggie-May24

Medicals are good for a year, as are police checks. You may only find out you have a CO if they need to contact you to get additional information. Otherwise, there's nothing you can do except sit and wait for your visa to be processed.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

maggie-may24 said:


> Medicals are good for a year, as are police checks. You may only find out you have a CO if they need to contact you to get additional information. Otherwise, there's nothing you can do except sit and wait for your visa to be processed.


I'm aware that Police checks are valid for 1 year as I was told by Immi call centre. Just out of curiosity where is the source that confirms that medicals are valid for 1 year?


----------



## Polar

I the police check I got in Croatia states that it's valid for six months. Maybe it's valid for twelve in Australia, though.

I wanted to check the validity of the Medical Check I've done with Medibank Health Solutions, but their website says:

_Please be advised that Medibank Health Solutions no longer delivers this service on behalf of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. The new Service Provider can be contacted on 1300 794 919. For further information refer to the department of Immigration and Border Protection's Website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection​_
The Immigration website says:
_Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months.
If you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months.​_What does that mean? I had to sign the approval that my HIV test results are forwarded to someone else rather then myself.


----------



## Polar

Oh, I just checked my application and it says _Received 24/08/2014_ instead of _Requested_ next to Form 80, Police Check and Health Check documents. A good sign?


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Polar said:


> I the police check I got in Croatia states that it's valid for six months. Maybe it's valid for twelve in Australia, though.
> 
> I wanted to check the validity of the Medical Check I've done with Medibank Health Solutions, but their website says:
> 
> _Please be advised that Medibank Health Solutions no longer delivers this service on behalf of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. The new Service Provider can be contacted on 1300 794 919. For further information refer to the department of Immigration and Border Protection's Website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection​_
> The Immigration website says:
> _Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months.
> If you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months.​_What does that mean? I had to sign the approval that my HIV test results are forwarded to someone else rather then myself.


Well there you go. Sounds like you have 12 months to get your visa processed.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

I believe it shows received as soon as you upload the document.


----------



## Polar

paulinmelbourne said:


> Well there you go. Sounds like you have 12 months to get your visa processed.


Sounds good to me. 



paulinmelbourne said:


> I believe it shows received as soon as you upload the document.


That's why I'm saying: it said _Requested_ when I uploaded and it's only changed to _Received_ today.


----------



## Maggie-May24

When your visa is granted, it will show the Initial Entry Date by which you MUST enter Australia to activate your visa. The initial entry date is typically 12 months from your health check or police check, whichever was earlier. This is why they're considered valid for 12 months, although DIBP does have a little discretion on this depending on the circumstances.


----------



## roninSS

what is the difference between Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa and Employer Nomination for Permanent Appointment? This is for ENS visa subclass 186 online application.


----------



## Polar

roninSS said:


> what is the difference between Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa and Employer Nomination for Permanent Appointment? This is for ENS visa subclass 186 online application.


The Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa is the actual visa application, while the Employer Nomination for Permanent Appointment is the nomination that comes from the employer so you can apply for the actual visa.

The Nomination comes first, after which you can apply for the Visa.


----------



## roninSS

thanks Polar


----------



## Polar

I hope I didn't get that wrong. Someone please correct me if that's the case.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Polar said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> That's why I'm saying: it said _Requested_ when I uploaded and it's only changed to _Received_ today.


For me it said requested prior to uploading and then received as soon as I uploaded.


----------



## Polar

paulinmelbourne said:


> For me it said requested prior to uploading and then received as soon as I uploaded.


Oh, that's interesting. I guess it's pretty random when it comes to server updates. My documents have obviously only been recorded on 24/08, even though I had uploaded them on 18 and 19/08.


----------



## glalit83

Hi. Is there anyone who has got ENS 186 DIRECT ENTRY visa which applied on or after 23 may 2014. I applied on 23 may and have not got any news from CO. 

As I m from india. Can somebody give me Paramatta visa landlines number and email address. 

Cheers


----------



## edithclara

The Immigration website says you may not hear from your case officer until they've made a decision or requesting more information. Every few weeks, my colleague (186 ENS Direct Entry visa application lodged 12/6/14, nomination already approved) sometimes replies to his visa application acknowledgment email so that he receives an automated reply which usually states the lodgement date of applications that they are now allocating to case officers. If they give two dates, the earlier date is usually for ENS applications. Last time he emailed, we estimated it would take around 3 months for his application to be allocated to a case officer. If this is still the case, maybe you'll hear something soon. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

glalit83 said:


> Hi. Is there anyone who has got ENS 186 DIRECT ENTRY visa which applied on or after 23 may 2014. I applied on 23 may and have not got any news from CO.
> 
> As I m from india. Can somebody give me Paramatta visa landlines number and email address.
> 
> Cheers


I applied 17 May and have nothing from DIBP at present. Lodged in VIC.


----------



## edithclara

Thanks for that update.


----------



## kseafield

paulinmelbourne said:


> I applied 17 May and have nothing from DIBP at present. Lodged in VIC.


Wow, that doesn't give me any reassurance.........I applied on the 24th June, if you didn't hear anything yet then I'm still a long way off.


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I lodged both the nomination application and 186 visa application on May 28 together with police clearance and medical report. So far I haven't heard anything from them and no CO is allocated.
> 
> have to wait patiently! will keep you all updated.


Any news? I didn't heard back from them as well...


----------



## glalit83

Thx edithclara. I just received mail from CO that she is appointed for my case. Let see how long it takes. Cheers


----------



## edithclara

See here for Processing times - skilled migration applications affected by processing priorities Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

It says that 186 visas have a 6 month processing time..

Around 1/6/14, that the DIBP department which processed PR visas was not meeting their processing times.....


----------



## edithclara

That's fantastic news.


----------



## edithclara

Two interesting parts of the automated reply from DIBP dated 27/8/14:
"Important Allocation Changes Cases are now being centrally allocated. This means that your application will be allocated to the first available processing officer regardless of the state in which you reside or where you have lodged your application. Generally cases will be allocated by date of lodgement and the case officer may make a decision based on the information accompanying the application. If the case officer requires further information, a request for information letter may be sent with a response timeframe. After this timeframe the case officer will then proceed to a decision."

And 
"Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in June 2014 "


----------



## edithclara

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## glalit83

I lodged it on 23 may with nomination already approved.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

edithclara said:


> Two interesting parts of the automated reply from DIBP dated 27/8/14:
> "Important Allocation Changes Cases are now being centrally allocated. This means that your application will be allocated to the first available processing officer regardless of the state in which you reside or where you have lodged your application. Generally cases will be allocated by date of lodgement and the case officer may make a decision based on the information accompanying the application. If the case officer requires further information, a request for information letter may be sent with a response timeframe. After this timeframe the case officer will then proceed to a decision."
> 
> And
> "Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in June 2014 "


That makes sense from a process efficiency perspective. I wonder when that change actually came into effect?


----------



## edithclara

My colleague noticed the information headed "Important Allocation Changes" in an automated reply from [email protected] that he received on 13/6/14 after he'd replied to his application acknowledgement email to inform DIBP about his completed health checks. So, at least since 13/6/14, but obviously it may have started earlier.


----------



## siobi

any good news to share today?


----------



## kseafield

Hi all, just done our medicals and for some reason my blood pressure was very high (159/86). Its never been this high before and I've been checking it the whole week, has this happened to any of you guys yet? Just a bit worried now, also what will the dept. do now?


----------



## paulinmelbourne

kseafield said:


> Hi all, just done our medicals and for some reason my blood pressure was very high (159/86). Its never been this high before and I've been checking it the whole week, has this happened to any of you guys yet? Just a bit worried now, also what will the dept. do now?


Very good question mate. When I had my medical a month ago, I was very tense and my bp measured 139/90. I do get tense in the presence of medical professionals (it's called white coat hypertension) and informed the Dr that I was stressed. Usually a reading above 140/90 is regarded as borderline hypertension. I would think it very mean if they fail you on a medical just because of one high bp reading. I would imagine they are looking at people with end organ damage, and a high bp does not prove end organ damage. Try not to stress about it too much because you cannot control the outcome.


----------



## WishingStar

A friend of mine had a high bp also, asked him to come back and when it was high again he was asked to chk with gp and take maintenance medicines... His was still granted PR...


----------



## kseafield

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated


----------



## Bhanu

Any latest news on when someone got the nomination approval lately? My application was submitted on 22-May but not further update as yet.


----------



## glalit83

My application submitted on 23rd May. Got CO on 27th aug. Asked some documents on 28th and Submitted on same day. Now Waiting for outcome. 

Can anyone tell how long they take once required documents submitted within same day


----------



## Bhanu

Which state did you applied from? Mine is VIC


----------



## glalit83

My MA applied from Paramatta but CO from vic


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Bhanu said:


> Which state did you applied from? Mine is VIC


I applied 17 May. I received notification of employer nomination granted today so things are definitely moving with the VIC team. I have no idea how long it will take them to do the rest of the application.


----------



## edithclara

My colleague's timeline for his186 ENS direct entry:
Visa application lodged: 12/6/14 (nomination previously granted)
CO allocated: 26/8/14
CO phoned: 16.20 29/8/14
CO advised he would be away for the next 2 days and wanted to advise additional requirements so that these could be started on Monday while CO was away. CO gave his personal email address and direct phone number. 
Requested new:
India Police Clearance - CO said this takes 30 days via the Indian Consulate in Sydney.
Australia Police Clearance
Health checks - health checks were completed 2/8/13 at which time the chest xray required further investigation due to previous TB-now inactive. Due to inactive TB, require new health checks.
He thought he'd be waiting another 2-3 weeks before his application would be allocated to a CO. During that time he planned to apply for the new Australia Police Clearance and speak to the India Consulate about obtaining an India Police Clearance.


----------



## paulinmelbourne

Thanks to everyone for posting their timeline. My visa was granted today. Here is my timeline to hopefully benefit everyone else who is waiting patiently.

16/May 2014 - Nomination filed by Employer. Office was Melbourne.
17/May 2014 - Application filed
08/Aug 2014 - Medicals completed
27/Aug 2014 - Email sent to DIBP asking for a progress update
29/Aug 2014 - Nomination approved
01/Sept 2014 - Visa granted

No correspondence from CO. Low risk country. Direct Entry Stream


----------



## siobi

It is important that you read this entire email as it provides answers to many questions about ENS/RSMS processing. Please be aware that if your query is addressed by this email or does not relate to an ENS/RSMS application already lodged you will not receive an individual response.
If your enquiry is urgent and relates to an ENS or RSMS case you can expect a reply within 5 working days.
Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in June 2014
Processing Timeframes


----------



## Polar

paulinmelbourne said:


> Thanks to everyone for posting their timeline. My visa was granted today. Here is my timeline to hopefully benefit everyone else who is waiting patiently.
> 
> 16/May 2014 - Nomination filed by Employer. Office was Melbourne.
> 17/May 2014 - Application filed
> 08/Aug 2014 - Medicals completed
> 27/Aug 2014 - Email sent to DIBP asking for a progress update
> 29/Aug 2014 - Nomination approved
> 01/Sept 2014 - Visa granted
> 
> No correspondence from CO. Low risk country. Direct Entry Stream


That's great to hear, man. Congratulations!



kseafield said:


> Hi all, just done our medicals and for some reason my blood pressure was very high (159/86). Its never been this high before and I've been checking it the whole week, has this happened to any of you guys yet? Just a bit worried now, also what will the dept. do now?


Mine was also rather high at first so they had to take it again, but I also get stressed at the doctor's. I don't think you should be concerned as I believe they're checking for way more alarming stuff than a high BP.



paulinmelbourne said:


> I applied 17 May. I received notification of employer nomination granted today so things are definitely moving with the VIC team. I have no idea how long it will take them to do the rest of the application.





edithclara said:


> Two interesting parts of the automated reply from DIBP dated 27/8/14:
> "Important Allocation Changes Cases are now being centrally allocated. This means that your application will be allocated to the first available processing officer regardless of the state in which you reside or where you have lodged your application. Generally cases will be allocated by date of lodgement and the case officer may make a decision based on the information accompanying the application. If the case officer requires further information, a request for information letter may be sent with a response timeframe. After this timeframe the case officer will then proceed to a decision."
> 
> And
> "Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in June 2014 "


That's interesting to hear. I've got a couple of months of waiting anyway, but I guess it's started moving a bit now.


----------



## edithclara

Excellent to hear your visa been granted.


----------



## Gr3G

Hi everyone!

Our timeline
MA - AustraliaHereWeCome (that's 2nd time we were using their help - 457 and now PR)

28 April - medical exams
30 April - Nomination and Visa aplication
1 May - Bridging Visa
13 August - Nomination approved, CO asked for additional docs
26 August- Submitted required docs
1 September - Visa granted

4 months in total

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kseafield

Hi guys, just an FYI that I just came across. Here's some interesting info on the medicals.

Panel Physicians Gateway


----------



## BAK

Gr3G said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Our timeline
> MA - AustraliaHereWeCome (that's 2nd time we were using their help - 457 and now PR)
> 
> 28 April - medical exams
> 30 April - Nomination and Visa aplication
> 1 May - Bridging Visa
> 13 August - Nomination approved, CO asked for additional docs
> 26 August- Submitted required docs
> 1 September - Visa granted
> 
> 4 months in total
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulation Mate!
What they ask for? Additional documents?

Thanks


----------



## kseafield

Does "Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department", mean that my high blood pressure reading in the medical has been accepted?


----------



## Gr3G

They've asked for: EOFY 2014 Notice of assessment and Military Service Record


----------



## glalit83

Hello guys. 
Can anyone give vic dibp Landline number. Co asked some docs [AFP. FORM 80 AND 1221] on 27th aug and I submitted on same day. Now I m getting restless to know the outcome. So wants to talk operator only to know the status. Just dnt want to upset CO. Any advice guys.


----------



## siobi

Your application has not been allocated. We are currently assessing applications lodged in mid May 2014. The ‘Service Standards’ for assessing 186 visa applications is approximately 5 to 7 months.

Your case will probably be allocated to a Case Officer within a month. The case officer will contact you if any additional documents are required.

Please do not make further progress enquiry to our office.


----------



## Polar

siobi said:


> Please do not make further progress enquiry to our office.


Yikes.

They must be pretty busy, but hopefully they understand that people with want to check what their status is, especially because the waiting time went from (up to) 5 to 6, and now 7, months.


----------



## siobi

Polar said:


> Yikes.
> 
> They must be pretty busy, but hopefully they understand that people with want to check what their status is, especially because the waiting time went from (up to) 5 to 6, and now 7, months.


I got this from my agent....

Can you please not contact the DIBP directly for updates - it's a bad tactic that can sometimes result in your application being delayed further. Some case officers can deliberately drag their heels on applications from applicants or agents they consider are overly demanding.
====================================

so guys... believe the expert, NOT to disturb DIBP....


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> I got this from my agent....
> 
> Can you please not contact the DIBP directly for updates - it's a bad tactic that can sometimes result in your application being delayed further. Some case officers can deliberately drag their heels on applications from applicants or agents they consider are overly demanding.
> ====================================
> 
> so guys... believe the expert, NOT to disturb DIBP....


Thank you for your sharing!

But may I know which email address of DIBP you wrote to? And, how many days did you wait to receive an individual reply? I already sent an email to vic.pse 4 days ago, but haven't received any reply expect for the automatic one.

Please advise.


----------



## Maggie-May24

KMCHU, unless you've asked them a specific questions vs. just "when will my visa be processed", it's quite possible you won't get anything other than the automatic response. If you haven't yet passed the estimated processing times (I think it's 5-6 months on the DIBP website), it's best to try to be patient.


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> Thank you for your sharing!
> 
> But may I know which email address of DIBP you wrote to? And, how many days did you wait to receive an individual reply? I already sent an email to vic.pse 4 days ago, but haven't received any reply expect for the automatic one.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi,
I got the reply on the next day


----------



## Polar

I also needed to make sure that the nomination and the visa application have been linked (as instructed on the phone with DIBP) and I got a reply the next day saying it's already done.


----------



## kmchu

maggie-may24 said:


> KMCHU, unless you've asked them a specific questions vs. just "when will my visa be processed", it's quite possible you won't get anything other than the automatic response. If you haven't yet passed the estimated processing times (I think it's 5-6 months on the DIBP website), it's best to try to be patient.


Thanks Maggie. I just said that I received an auto reply from them saying they were processing documents lodged in June but why my application which was lodged in May had no CO assigned. 
It seems they will not reply my email sent on this Monday. 
Alright need to be patient.


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> Hi,
> I got the reply on the next day


Thanks. What was the email address you wrote to? I just wonder if I sent to right address...


----------



## Maggie-May24

I never knew when I got a CO. I didn't hear from my CO until he granted my visa so you may have the same experience.


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> Thanks. What was the email address you wrote to? I just wonder if I sent to right address...


[email protected]


----------



## kmchu

Hopefully. Thanks again!


----------



## kmchu

OK. Thanks!


----------



## kseafield

It's a bit quiet here now......what's happening guys?


----------



## siobi

coz no update from DIBP


----------



## Polar

I emailed [email protected] myself, so just change the first bit according to the state/ territory and you should be fine. I asked the agent from Immigration on the phone what _pse_ stands for and he didn't know. 

I'll have heaps of sitting around and waiting for a response of any sort. I've already provided the police check, health check reference and Form 80 so I'm hoping I only get an email saying 'your visa's been granted'. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## kmchu

just updated my time line by the timeline tool


----------



## kmchu

just found an interesting link: View All Skilled and Work Applications

you can find other's timeline there


----------



## atef.ataya

Hi everyone, I have got an email from DIBP asking me to check the "request checklist" file. In that file it states that the initial entry date for this client will be 24/10/2014 based on the current expiry date for the medicals. If the client is able to make his first initial entry to Australia by this date, please advise us by email . If not, the client will have to do new medicals.

My agent asked me to do a new medical tests, but I am confused. 

Any advise please what does that mean?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Maggie-May24

I just responded on the 189 thread. Hopefully this means they're ready to grant your visa. Good luck!


----------



## shuhiwa

Hi Everybody,

I'm french and i'm in australia since 2years and 10 months, i'm actually under the sponsorship visa (457) since 1year and 7 month so i would like to apply for the permanent visa ( visa 186) on january, I heard that the IELTS will be canceled and another one (don't remember the name) will replace it.

So Guys can you tell me if i can do the english test now or do you heard about it and i should wait for this new test ?

Thanks


----------



## chavesdo8

Hi shuhiwa, 

The IELTS won't be canceled from November this year. Actually, immigration will also accept other tests (Pearson and TOEFL) as proof of language skills.


----------



## glalit83

Hello guys. 
Just got news from CO. That my application is processed and forward to team 5 for standard assessment and check. She is no longer my CO and have to contact team 5 for further assistance. 

Can anyone tell whats that mean. Or is it just final formality to update the result. How long they take to grant the visa once CO work has done. 

Cheers.


----------



## Bhanu

News - my nomination approved on 4 sep which was lodged on 22-may. My MA informed me today.
Category - ICT business Analyst
State - VIC
Yet to hear on PR application.


----------



## edithclara

Good for you. Was your PR visa application submitted with the nomination?


----------



## Bhanu

After a month, around 26 June.


----------



## edithclara

My colleague submitted his visa application 12/6/14, after his nomination had been approved 5/5/14, no MA, CO for visa application allocated 26/8/14, CO contacted applicant 29/8/14 requesting new police clearances and medicals. Good luck!


----------



## kmchu

application lodged on May 28 and received confirmation that CO is allocated to team 5 today


----------



## kseafield

kmchu said:


> application lodged on May 28 and received confirmation that CO is allocated to team 5 today


Hi kmchu
Did they send you a email or call you to let you know?


----------



## kmchu

kseafield said:


> Hi kmchu
> Did they send you a email or call you to let you know?


I wrote to the department to ask some specific questions about my medical exam report.

But please try not to send email to ask general status of your application otherwise it may cause further delay in processing the documents, I believe.


----------



## kseafield

Some good news:
Email Updated on 10 September 2014
Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June 2014.


----------



## WishingStar

Things at immi are definitely moving, we have just received medical referrals yesterday but they missed one member in the family, so we still have to wait before booking an appointment!


----------



## WishingStar

WishingStar said:


> Things at immi are definitely moving, we have just received medical referrals yesterday but they missed one member in the family, so we still have to wait before booking an appointment!


we dont have budget yet to go for medicals, do we have to pay right away when we do the booking or can we pay after the medical is done? Thanks


----------



## kseafield

@ Wishingstar, we had to pay upfront.


----------



## WishingStar

kseafield said:


> @ Wishingstar, we had to pay upfront.


Thank you!


----------



## Polar

I paid beforehand, too – during the online check-up booking.


----------



## edithclara

kmchu said:


> application lodged on May 28 and received confirmation that CO is allocated to team 5 today


Strange-my colleague lodged his application on June 12, CO phoned August 29 asking for a new India PCC, Australia PCC and medicals. As requested by his CO, he emailed his CO yesterday to advise the date booked for his medicals (earliest available appointment was 19/9/14 at Parramatta). Today he received an email saying:
"Please forward all requested documents to:- Team 2 Case Officer 
Permanent Employer Sponsored Entry NSW Department of Immigration and Border Protection Email: [email protected]
Please ensure all return correspondence contains "Team 2" in the subject line of your email to [email protected].
A case officer will be allocated the case to proceed further assessment. "

I'd never heard of Teams before.

I guess that because it will take at least 1 month to received the India PCC, his application is put aside until all further documents have been provided.


----------



## edithclara

See here "http://www.bupamvs.com.au/fees which says 
"Payment for health examinations can be made online through our booking system using Visa, Mastercard or American Express.
Credit card payments attract a 1.3% surcharge. Cash will not be accepted at the centres, however EFTPOS is available at no charge."
So, you can keep your $$ a little longer and avoid credit card fees by using EFTPOS.
Either way, you pay before the medical is conducted.


----------



## Polar

I was told straight up (when confirming the nomination and application linking on the phone) that I had been allocated to Team 10. That's probably how they do things now, and I presume it's easier to reach someone within a certain team rather than the whole Department.


----------



## kmchu

Polar said:


> I was told straight up (when confirming the nomination and application linking on the phone) that I had been allocated to Team 10. That's probably how they do things now, and I presume it's easier to reach someone within a certain team rather than the whole Department.


Hu Polar, how do you know who team 10 is? Mine is team 05 but I totally have no idea how to contact the team and whether or not it helps.


----------



## Polar

kmchu said:


> Hu Polar, how do you know who team 10 is? Mine is team 05 but I totally have no idea how to contact the team and whether or not it helps.


I guess you note the team number in the email subject if you really need to contact them.


----------



## edithclara

Polar said:


> I guess you note the team number in the email subject if you really need to contact them.


I agree - "if you REALLY need to contact them". Although I'm not an MA, I've prepared/submitted around 15 visa related applications (sponsorship, nomination, visa application) for my organisation/colleagues. I can really appreciate why DIBP asks that you not contact the CO. I expect uninterrupted focus is required to efficiently check the application details/documents etc. The less interruptions, the more productive the COs can be, the quicker you'll get your visa.

I guess the same might be said for MAs.

My colleague's CO emailed me saying "Please ensure all return correspondence contains "Team 2" in the subject line of your email to [email protected]. "


----------



## ks.rajadurai

Hi Guys

I lodged my application on 12th June 2014 through a MA. I haven't heard anything from the DIBP till now. The status is still "In Progress". 3 months gone since the application is lodged. 

Anyone lodged in june and still waiting ?

Thanks


----------



## kseafield

ks.rajadurai said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I lodged my application on 12th June 2014 through a MA. I haven't heard anything from the DIBP till now. The status is still "In Progress". 3 months gone since the application is lodged.
> 
> Anyone lodged in june and still waiting ?
> 
> Thanks


I lodged on the 24th June and nothing yet, its been very quiet lately, I have no idea what's going on with the dept.


----------



## edithclara

kseafield said:


> I lodged on the 24th June and nothing yet, its been very quiet lately, I have no idea what's going on with the dept.


My colleague lodged 12 June (nomination had already been granted, no MA), CO allocated 26/8/14, CO called 29/8/14 to request new Australia PCC, India, PCC and medicals.

I read a thread on this site in the last few days saying that on 10/9/14 DIBP were allocating applications lodged late June. Maybe yours has been allocated and they're looking at everything before contacting you. Good luck.


----------



## zzzhowlong

*How much longer???*

So a little concerned reading through the forum and the average turn around on the ENS 186.

Nomination Approved 01/11/2013
Application Submitted 03/03/2014

Still haven't heard anything, tried emailing and calling, no case officer assigned and no response.

Alarm bells are ringing when I read that June applications are now being allocated to case officers! Who can I speak to when nobody responds!!!


----------



## Polar

zzzhowlong said:


> So a little concerned reading through the forum and the average turn around on the ENS 186.
> 
> Nomination Approved 01/11/2013
> Application Submitted 03/03/2014
> 
> Still haven't heard anything, tried emailing and calling, no case officer assigned and no response.
> 
> Alarm bells are ringing when I read that June applications are now being allocated to case officers! Who can I speak to when nobody responds!!!


That's a long wait indeed. I hope you get a response soon.


----------



## edithclara

zzzhowlong said:


> So a little concerned reading through the forum and the average turn around on the ENS 186.
> 
> Nomination Approved 01/11/2013
> Application Submitted 03/03/2014
> 
> Still haven't heard anything, tried emailing and calling, no case officer assigned and no response.
> 
> Alarm bells are ringing when I read that June applications are now being allocated to case officers! Who can I speak to when nobody responds!!!


I know how you feel. We all wait patiently for a crumb of information.
FYI, 6 months after my colleague's nomination was lodged, I also noticed that applications were being allocated that had been lodged 2-3 months after his nomination. I called DIBP (see the number below) and they said he should write something like I've suggested below. The nomination was approved around 5 days after we sent the "URGENT" email.

I'm not suggesting your application will be approved in that timeframe, but you may get some reply.

Reply as follows to the "application received acknowledgment email" that you received when you submitted your application which should have something like BCC2014/144.... - your TRN - your surname, your given name as the subject:
1. put "URGENT" at the start of the subject, just in front of the reference number etc
2. In the body of the email say something like:

Dear Sir/Madam,
I understand that you are "currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June 2014". 
It it is now over 6 months since my application was lodged on 3/3/14. 
I would really appreciate an update from you regarding the status of my application. 
Thank you very much.

Alternatively call the Employers' Immigration Hotline Telephone: 1800 040 070 8.30 am to 4.30 pm Monday to Friday. Maybe you can get some joy from that number.

Good luck.


----------



## Polar

Hi, everyone.

I had to change my mobile number today, so I was wondering if I need to let DIBP know or is it not such a big deal. I didn't change my address or anything, just my phone number.

Cheers, 
Polar


----------



## Polar

I let them know - better safe than sorry.

FYI: Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June 2014.


----------



## siobi

sad... mine was lodge on 30May-2014, there isnt any update at all


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> Hu Polar, how do you know who team 10 is? Mine is team 05 but I totally have no idea how to contact the team and whether or not it helps.


I'm team 5 as well....


----------



## edithclara

Yes, best to make sure they can contact you. Sometimes DIBP phone instead of emailing. Eg, my colleague applied in India, changed his mobile number and didn't let DIBP know. DIBP in India called us (his sponsor) in Australia to find out how to get in touch with him.


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> sad... mine was lodge on 30May-2014, there isnt any update at all


it's really frustrating! Mine was lodged on May 26 but I heard nothing so far. Just know it has been allocated to team 5!


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> I'm team 5 as well....


do you know which office the team 5 is in?


----------



## Polar

edithclara said:


> Yes, best to make sure they can contact you. Sometimes DIBP phone instead of emailing. Eg, my colleague applied in India, changed his mobile number and didn't let DIBP know. DIBP in India called us (his sponsor) in Australia to find out how to get in touch with him.


Thanks for that - it was my reasoning as well. Better safe than sorry.

I went with an email though, as I spent 2×45 mins waiting on hold the last time I rang them.


----------



## kseafield




----------



## Maggie-May24

There are several 186 visa processing centres across Australia. I'm not aware of any direct phone number for them.

Unless you have a specific question or issue with regards to your visa, there's little point in trying to contact them. A simple "how much longer with my visa?" question is unlikely to get any answer other than it's being processed.


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> do you know which office the team 5 is in?


朱先生嗎？KM Chu....lol

Position: Senior Case Officer
PESE Section, Melbourne
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Telephone: (03) 9235 3575


----------



## kmchu

yes you know

I see.But I will not make call to chase them directly which might mass up the whole thing.


----------



## kseafield

maggie-may24 said:


> There are several 186 visa processing centres across Australia. I'm not aware of any direct phone number for them.
> 
> Unless you have a specific question or issue with regards to your visa, there's little point in trying to contact them. A simple "how much longer with my visa?" question is unlikely to get any answer other than it's being processed.


I figured that much maggie-may.......I'm just a bit impatient.


----------



## kseafield

One of the guys on the "pomsinaus" site in the 187 thread's friend got a visa grant today in the 186 sub-class and he lodged on the 27th.......I'd love to know how these applications get assigned.


----------



## rohan6682

Hi
A company who deals in providing security officers and security guards wants to sponsor me as their Financial Investment Advisor under ENS 186 - Direct entry as I have never worked in Australia. My concern is can a company nominate an employee outside their core business area


----------



## kmchu

still no progress at all!


----------



## Bhanu

Any update? ?


----------



## omsairam

edithclara said:


> My colleague's timeline for his186 ENS direct entry:
> Visa application lodged: 12/6/14 (nomination previously granted)
> CO allocated: 26/8/14
> CO phoned: 16.20 29/8/14
> CO advised he would be away for the next 2 days and wanted to advise additional requirements so that these could be started on Monday while CO was away. CO gave his personal email address and direct phone number.
> Requested new:
> India Police Clearance - CO said this takes 30 days via the Indian Consulate in Sydney.
> Australia Police Clearance
> Health checks - health checks were completed 2/8/13 at which time the chest xray required further investigation due to previous TB-now inactive. Due to inactive TB, require new health checks.
> He thought he'd be waiting another 2-3 weeks before his application would be allocated to a CO. During that time he planned to apply for the new Australia Police Clearance and speak to the India Consulate about obtaining an India Police Clearance.


hi guys

my employer nomination was approved on 21/07/2014
my application for PR was lodged on 29/07/2014
submitted most of the required docs on line
medicals completed on Aug.15
still waiting to hear from the department. not sure how long will it still take?


----------



## edithclara

omsairam said:


> hi guys
> 
> my employer nomination was approved on 21/07/2014
> my application for PR was lodged on 29/07/2014
> submitted most of the required docs on line
> medicals completed on Aug.15
> still waiting to hear from the department. not sure how long will it still take?


On 15/9/14 Polar wrote "FYI: Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June 2014. "

So could be another month before your application is allocated to a Case Officer. Good idea to submit all required documents before your application is allocated to a case officer.


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> still no progress at all!


Mr Chu, 
dont be sad.... same over here for me... no news...
沒消息


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> Mr Chu,
> dont be sad.... same over here for me... no news...
> 沒消息


Thanks siobi! you are welcome to call me KM.

the department seems to be very busy recently, particularly the team 05.


----------



## edithclara

DIBP automated reply just received says "Email Updated on 17 September 2014: Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June 2014 "


----------



## ks.rajadurai

Hi All

I got my Visa today.

Employer Nomination Lodgement Date : 12 June 2014
Application Lodgement Date : 12 June 2014
Employer Nomination Approval Date : 19 Sep 2014
Visa Grant Date : 22 Sep 2014

All the very best Guys !


----------



## Polar

ks.rajadurai said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my Visa today.
> 
> Employer Nomination Lodgement Date : 12 June 2014
> Application Lodgement Date : 12 June 2014
> Employer Nomination Approval Date : 19 Sep 2014
> Visa Grant Date : 22 Sep 2014
> 
> All the very best Guys !


Great news! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lamphan

hi guys,

I'm about to lodge an ENS Direct Stream application, but my 457 is most likely to expire before I have receive decision on the ENS application. Immigration agent suggests to go with bridge visa or extend 457. I think employer would prefer bridge visa because of cost saving and less paper work. Has anyone here been on bridge visa? I like to understand the risks involved. 

thanks much


----------



## siobi

something is not right here...... I my application lodged at 30-May-2014... till now no reply...


----------



## edithclara

lamphan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I'm about to lodge an ENS Direct Stream application, but my 457 is most likely to expire before I have receive decision on the ENS application. Immigration agent suggests to go with bridge visa or extend 457. I think employer would prefer bridge visa because of cost saving and less paper work. Has anyone here been on bridge visa? I like to understand the risks involved.
> 
> thanks much


I agree with your employer, so much extra paperwork/cost. In the last year we've had two employees whose bridging visas have kicked in for 1-2 months while waiting for their second 401 visas to be granted. All went well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Polar

lamphan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I'm about to lodge an ENS Direct Stream application, but my 457 is most likely to expire before I have receive decision on the ENS application. Immigration agent suggests to go with bridge visa or extend 457. I think employer would prefer bridge visa because of cost saving and less paper work. Has anyone here been on bridge visa? I like to understand the risks involved.
> 
> thanks much


AFAIK, BVA gets issued automatically when you apply for 186 and ceases when PR is approved. Note that you're not allowed to travel (you'd need to apply for BVB) so better check your entitlements before you apply.


----------



## bobo1950

*186 ENS Lecturer*

Hi all,

Just to join the hopefuls. I have been working as a University Associate Professor in Oz since 1 Nov 2012. They extended my contract for three years and their 186 ENS application was acknowledged on 30 Jun 2014. My application/ fee paid date is 12 Jul 2014. All documents (medicals, police checks form 80s etc) pre-loaded. Now waiting.

Tried the timeline but CSOL not an option; nor 186ENS in the drop down lists. The dates listed also appear to be wrong, compared to what I selected.

Bob


----------



## Polar

bobo1950 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to join the hopefuls. I have been working as a University Associate Professor in Oz since 1 Nov 2012. They extended my contract for three years and their 186 ENS application was acknowledged on 30 Jun 2014. My application/ fee paid date is 12 Jul 2014. All documents (medicals, police checks form 80s etc) pre-loaded. Now waiting.
> 
> Tried the timeline but CSOL not an option; nor 186ENS in the drop down lists.
> 
> Bob


Welcome, bobo1950.

Yeah, the timeline's a tough cookie. It still shows my old one instead of the new one at times.

According to the date, I presume your application should be coming up next, so I hope it's sorted in no time.

Best of luck.


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> something is not right here...... I my application lodged at 30-May-2014... till now no reply...


definitely not right...Mine was lodged on May 26, a couple days earlier than you. It has been almost 4 months since the lodgement. Everything was submitted by the end of May as it was a decision ready case.

My lawyer agent asked me to be patient. If I don't receive any news by the end of Oct, I may have to write to the department to chase for it!


----------



## kmchu

Hi all,

just find the link to know your medical exam results
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Polar

kmchu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just find the link to know your medical exam results
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Did you actually manage to get the results? It just shows the information about my account, but not much more.


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just find the link to know your medical exam results
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


same here, no result was shown... just plain my personal information


----------



## kseafield

Hey guys, so I logged into my immiacount about 5 minutes ago for the 100000th time and saw "granted" where processing used to be, about two minutes later I received my golden email from my CO in Parramatta. My time line is as follows:
Nomination lodged, 27/02/2014
Nomination granted, 14/04/2014
186 Visa lodged, 24/06/2014 (Melbourne)
Loaded all docs except medicals, 26/06/2014
Medicals done, with high blood pressure on the day, 29/08/2014
186 Visa granted, 25/09/2014 (Parramatta)
High risk country
Never heard anything from my CO until now.

Hell yeah, time to pop the champers.
Good-luck to all you guys still waiting.


----------



## Polar

kseafield said:


> Hey guys, so I logged into my immiacount about 5 minutes ago for the 100000th time and saw "granted" where processing used to be, about two minutes later I received my golden email from my CO in Parramatta. My time line is as follows:
> Nomination lodged, 27/02/2014
> Nomination granted, 14/04/2014
> 186 Visa lodged, 24/06/2014 (Melbourne)
> Loaded all docs except medicals, 26/06/2014
> Medicals done, with high blood pressure on the day, 29/08/2014
> 186 Visa granted, 25/09/2014 (Parramatta)
> High risk country
> Never heard anything from my CO until now.
> 
> Hell yeah, time to pop the champers.
> Good-luck to all you guys still waiting.


Great news! Now you can relax and not worry about your high blood pressure.


----------



## kseafield

I know mate, awesome feeling....I seriously expected them to make a big deal about my BP.


----------



## Polar

kseafield said:


> I know mate, awesome feeling....I seriously expected them to make a big deal about my BP.


I told you, as did others, that it shouldn't be a big deal. They're after much more serious stuff, I guess.

So congrats and enjoy!


----------



## manu.tmj

kseafield said:


> Hey guys, so I logged into my immiacount about 5 minutes ago for the 100000th time and saw "granted" where processing used to be, about two minutes later I received my golden email from my CO in Parramatta. My time line is as follows:
> Nomination lodged, 27/02/2014
> Nomination granted, 14/04/2014
> 186 Visa lodged, 24/06/2014 (Melbourne)
> Loaded all docs except medicals, 26/06/2014
> Medicals done, with high blood pressure on the day, 29/08/2014
> 186 Visa granted, 25/09/2014 (Parramatta)
> High risk country
> Never heard anything from my CO until now.
> 
> Hell yeah, time to pop the champers.
> Good-luck to all you guys still waiting.


Congratulations kseafield!!


----------



## siobi

kseafield said:


> Hey guys, so I logged into my immiacount about 5 minutes ago for the 100000th time and saw "granted" where processing used to be, about two minutes later I received my golden email from my CO in Parramatta. My time line is as follows:
> Nomination lodged, 27/02/2014
> Nomination granted, 14/04/2014
> 186 Visa lodged, 24/06/2014 (Melbourne)
> Loaded all docs except medicals, 26/06/2014
> Medicals done, with high blood pressure on the day, 29/08/2014
> 186 Visa granted, 25/09/2014 (Parramatta)
> High risk country
> Never heard anything from my CO until now.
> 
> Hell yeah, time to pop the champers.
> Good-luck to all you guys still waiting.


Congrats !!!


----------



## edithclara

Excellent news. Congratulations.


----------



## omsairam

lamphan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I'm about to lodge an ENS Direct Stream application, but my 457 is most likely to expire before I have receive decision on the ENS application. Immigration agent suggests to go with bridge visa or extend 457. I think employer would prefer bridge visa because of cost saving and less paper work. Has anyone here been on bridge visa? I like to understand the risks involved.
> 
> thanks much


I think you would need to submit your visa application soon after your employer submits ENS Application. Also, The lodgement of your visa application should be before your current visa expires. Once submitted you would then receive an e-mail with summary of your submitted application with bridging visa details.

You must chase up with your employer to lodge ENS application from their end ASAP

Hope this helps

THANK YOU AND GOOD LUCK

OMSAIRAM


----------



## kmchu

Polar said:


> Did you actually manage to get the results? It just shows the information about my account, but not much more.


you need to click "print report" then you will see the full report in pdf format.


----------



## kmchu

kseafield said:


> Hey guys, so I logged into my immiacount about 5 minutes ago for the 100000th time and saw "granted" where processing used to be, about two minutes later I received my golden email from my CO in Parramatta. My time line is as follows:
> Nomination lodged, 27/02/2014
> Nomination granted, 14/04/2014
> 186 Visa lodged, 24/06/2014 (Melbourne)
> Loaded all docs except medicals, 26/06/2014
> Medicals done, with high blood pressure on the day, 29/08/2014
> 186 Visa granted, 25/09/2014 (Parramatta)
> High risk country
> Never heard anything from my CO until now.
> 
> Hell yeah, time to pop the champers.
> Good-luck to all you guys still waiting.


congratulations kseafield again!


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> same here, no result was shown... just plain my personal information


I was worried that if my medical exam results were well transferred to the DIBP department. This is the reason why I went to the site to check my medical results. Finally I knew it had been completed in the end of June and already feeded to the DIBP.

It seems that no one really received the visa from Vic office team 05?


----------



## Polar

kmchu said:


> Finally I knew it had been completed in the end of June and already feeded to the DIBP.


Yeah, that's useful information. Thanks for the tip.

I'll definitely ask my CO to forward me the results of the health check. Has anyone requested that before?


----------



## edithclara

Last year, my colleague received a disc with his chest xray, completed forms, approval etc from Medibank Solutions (previous company doing health checks) by post. Nothing from the CO.


----------



## Polar

edithclara said:


> Last year, my colleague received a disc with his chest xray, completed forms, approval etc from Medibank Solutions (previous company doing health checks) by post. Nothing from the CO.


I was told at Medibank that I have to request the information from my CO. Is it maybe then that Medibank is asked to send out the results? Or do I go directly to Medibank after the visa is granted?

Thanks.


----------



## edithclara

Some things have changed now that it's done by BUPA. I'd try BUPA first, if not joy, contact your CO.


----------



## Polar

edithclara said:


> Some things have changed now that it's done by BUPA. I'd try BUPA first, if not joy, contact your CO.


Great.  Now if they tell me I can't get the results because it's BUPA, I'll go bonkers.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kmchu

Polar said:


> Yeah, that's useful information. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I'll definitely ask my CO to forward me the results of the health check. Has anyone requested that before?


you can download the exam report in pdf format through the url link by yourself. I've downloaded already.


----------



## Polar

I mean the actual results, not just the report.


----------



## kmchu

Polar said:


> I mean the actual results, not just the report.


oh I see. If you want to know the details you may need to send an email request to your CO.


----------



## Polar

kmchu said:


> oh I see. If you want to know the details you may need to send an email request to your CO.


Yupp, that's what I'll do.

Just got my AFP check the other day (it only took one day), so I added that to my online application as well.

Team 10, go!


----------



## manu.tmj

Polar said:


> Yupp, that's what I'll do.
> 
> Just got my AFP check the other day (it only took one day), so I added that to my online application as well.
> 
> Team 10, go!


Close application dates, our visas should come around the same time Polar! Good luck to us and everyone else who's still waiting !


----------



## Polar

manu.tmj said:


> Close application dates, our visas should come around the same time Polar! Good luck to us and everyone else who's still waiting !


Yeah, let us know when there's some progress.


----------



## kmchu

siobi, any news your side?


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> siobi, any news your side?


Mr Chu,
no news yet... I guess Team 5 CO went for vacation.....lol


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> Mr Chu,
> no news yet... I guess Team 5 CO went for vacation.....lol


I also think so...


----------



## Bhanu

My PR Application has been allocted to case officer which was lodge on 26 the june. CO contacted yesterday asking to complete the health checks for my wife (we couldn't do that before, she is pregnant). Since CO is aware that my wife is pregnant, she has given us option to go 2 test now and x-ray after the baby birth.

Since my wife was added in 457 visa this Jan-14, BUPA has confirmed that they can use the x-ray report done during that time for full health assessment.

Booked an appointment with BUPA in the next week, hope for the best.

P.S .- for them who dont know that pregnant applicant can not go through the xray examination as it is harmful for the baby.


----------



## edithclara

Perhaps you already know that this is the 2nd week of the NSW school holidays (school resumes next week) - so maybe some COs are not working this week.


----------



## siobi

oh Team 5, Team 5..... are u still in vacation?


----------



## kmchu

Finally!

Nomination approved yesterday and PR visa comes to my mail box this morning!!!

My timeline:
May 26 2014, lodgement of both ENS and Visa including all documents except for medical exam
Jun 30 2014, medical done
End of Aug 2014, CO allocated
Sep 30 2014, Nomination approved and CO contacted my lawyer for my partner's language tuition. 
Oct 1 2014 morning, visa granted!

High risk country, processed in Vic team 05. No contact, no asking for more documents throughout the whole period


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> oh Team 5, Team 5..... are u still in vacation?


they come back from holidays...I guess you will have wonderful news within a few days...


----------



## siobi

kmchu said:


> Finally!
> 
> Nomination approved yesterday and PR visa comes to my mail box this morning!!!
> 
> My timeline:
> May 26 2014, lodgement of both ENS and Visa including all documents except for medical exam
> Jun 30 2014, medical done
> End of Aug 2014, CO allocated
> Sep 30 2014, Nomination approved and CO contacted my lawyer for my partner's language tuition.
> Oct 1 2014 morning, visa granted!
> 
> High risk country, processed in Vic team 05. No contact, no asking for more documents throughout the whole period


Mr Chu.... I hope mine get processed within these few days !!!!!! thanbks for the info !!!!!


----------



## kmchu

siobi said:


> Mr Chu.... I hope mine get processed within these few days !!!!!! thanbks for the info !!!!!


sure, good luck buddy!


----------



## siobi

another day gone.... comon Team 5... keep on moving !!!!


----------



## siobi

We are pleased to advise your and your family's S/c 186 (Employer Nomination - Permanent) visas have now been granted, and a copy of the approval documentation is attached.

You can check your visas using the Dept of Immigration's online system (VEVO) at Visa Entitlement Verification Online. There is no requirement by the Australian authorities to have the visa evidenced (visa label) in your passport. Should you wish to do so, however, you can visit any office of the Dept of Immigration in Australia and have the visa label placed in the passport at a cost of $150. The Dept's offices can be found at:- Offices in Australia.

Details on the visa can be found in the approval email. Broadly, the visa allows you to remain in Australia indefinitely, with multiple travel rights until October 6th, 2019. To travel out of Australia and return after that date, you will need to apply for a Resident Return Visa (RRV). A new 5-year RRV is readily granted if at the time of application you have spent at least two years in the previous five in Australia. Concessional RRV's are available if you have spent less than 2 years resident in Australia during the previous 5 years.

Alternatively, you can apply for citizenship once you have completed at least four years lawful residence in Australia, including at least 12 months as a permanent resident. Once citizenship has been granted, you can apply for an Australian passport and a Resident Return Visa is no longer required. Further information can be found at Australian Citizenship - Becoming an Australian Citizen.

If you have any queries on your visa either now or in the future, please don't hesitate to call or email. Congratulations again on your successful visa application, and we hope you and your family enjoy your future in Australia.


----------



## sru20

Well done Siobi! Congratulations!


----------



## edithclara

Excellent news!


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations... thanks for sharing...


----------



## chavesdo8

Congrats siobi  !


----------



## edithclara

FYI, I received the following info today at 4.40pm in the automated reply:
"Email Updated on 01 October 2014
Please note that all emails concerning your case must be sent directly to your processing team as referenced in the subject line of the email from the department (e.g. if your processing team is Team 1 please put "Team 1" in the subject line of your email addressed to [email protected]). Emails that are sent directly to this mailbox are given priority over emails sent directly to case officers.

Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June and early July 2014"

I had not read the following instructions before today, but it seems they've been in the automated reply for a few weeks now:
....."After attaching documents to the online application please send an email to this mailbox with the following in the Subject line: 'Team&#8230;,TRN :XYZ1234, Documents uploaded"
Do not attach copies of the documents to the email"
I been emailing them when I attached a new document but did not follow the instructions about putting "documents uploaded" in the subject line. Fortunately, I still had a document (a letter explaining the India Police Clearance saga) to load today, so nothing lost I suppose. As we still don't have the new PCC, it could still be sometime before the visa is granted.


----------



## Bhanu

Any idea how long does it normally take to finalise the application after medical health check is done on Case officer's request from team 4?


----------



## kmchu

haha, congratulations siobi! 万事如意！


----------



## chavesdo8

Good News  !!!

WOOOHHOOOOOOO !!! Waiting is over. VISA granted today 13/10/2014 

186 ENS Nomination and Visa Application (Transition Scheme)
Decision Ready application: 27/06/14
Medicals, police checks, form 80s etc, all done and uploaded same day.
DIBP VIC Office processing
MA contact: 24/07/2014 - DIBP request to wife fill form 1005 Bridging Visa application 
For some reason, bridge visa wasn't automatically applied to her. 
No big deal, as we are under 457 visa till 05/2016
Form 1005 filled, sent to MA and uploded same day.

-False alarm - Case Office hasn't been assigned to.

ENS nomination approval:13/10/2014
Visa Granted:13/10/2014
High Risk Country
2X people applying: Me(Main) + wife

TOTAL TIME FROM APPLICATION TO GRANTED:
15 weeks and 3 days
108 days

Reply from visa granted straight from DIBP to MA email, no mention about nomination or which office it was processed.
The confirmation came thru email sent by MA. Status on immiaccount still showing In Progress.

Good lucky to everybody still waiting. Your time is coming  !!!


----------



## manu.tmj

Big Congratz chavesdo ! 

Can't wait until it's my turn hehe


----------



## Polar

Good to hear that things are moving along.

A couple more months for me though...


----------



## chavesdo8

manu.tmj said:


> Big Congratz chavesdo !
> 
> Can't wait until it's my turn hehe


Thanks manu.tmj.


----------



## harry007

*ENS 186 Processing period*

Hi Guys,

I have applied Nomination and ENS 186 visa through Temporary Residence Transition stream on 13 Oct 2014. Anybody know how long DIBP are taking to process nomination and visa application. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Bhanu

Around 3 months.


----------



## harry007

Hi Bhanu have you applied for this visa or any of your friend applied for this visa. Someone told me they are taking longer time to process these days because of too much applications.


----------



## Bhanu

Yes, I am in the final stages of this visa.
I've been following up the forums for a quite while now and the experience says the turn around time for nomination and main visa application is 3 to 4 months.


----------



## harry007

Thanks Bhanu. I need to ask one more thing, My employment is in regional area. Do you think it will make any difference in processing time of my application. Because they are giving more priorities to regional employment.


----------



## Polar

Yes, they seem to be busier than usually. They're probably still processing the applications lodged at the beginning of July, so you can do the number crunching.


----------



## edithclara

The automated reply I received on 16/10/14 said "Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the beginning of July 2014 ". So maybe sometime yet. Best you have all your police clearances no more than 12 months old by the time you are allocated to a case officer. If they expire before you are allocated to a case officer soon they will probably ask for new ones which will further delay granting your visa. All the best.


----------



## Polar

Yeah, that seems to be a bit unfair as you might get the police clearance, lodge an application and wait for a much longer time than usual (due to the number of applications or similar, which is out of your hands). At least it's valid for twelve months (instead of, let's say, six), so as long as they take less than six months though, we should be happy.


----------



## harry007

In September 2014, I have done my Overseas PCC and AFP National police check . My medical was also done in September and submitted everything to DIBP. In October, I have applied nomination and visa application together now finger crossed !!!


----------



## WishingStar

edithclara said:


> The automated reply I received on 16/10/14 said "Please note that we are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the beginning of July 2014 ". So maybe sometime yet. Best you have all your police clearances no more than 12 months old by the time you are allocated to a case officer. If they expire before you are allocated to a case officer soon they will probably ask for new ones which will further delay granting your visa. All the best.


Application submitted Sept 1, Medicals done 8thOct, finalised 14thOct... Now joining the waiting game! Just hoping that COs would all be considerate!


----------



## johnboy1234

Just a quick whine on my part 

We submitted our 186 (government employer sponsored) in March this year. Employer application etc was submitted and granted at this time. Been here on 457 for just over 2 and bit years.

My partner was pregnant at the time and so we couldnt complete the medicals on her part. These however were done in june and no problems with either of us. 

We had to obviously apply for a passport for our son as we're both british citizens. This was done and passport obtained in July, the only thing that was outstanding with our application. 

We had been granted a case officer in the meantime whilst waiting for our sons passport to come through and she was aware that this was the only outstanding item to be submitted and that there was a delay. ( melbourne office case officer).

We hadnt heard anything from we submitted the final document in the 1st week of august and so decided to send a general email enquiry simply stating that we hadnt received confirmation that our sons passport details had been received by the case officer as she had requested we send them to her email directly rather than upload them on the immi account. A polite email simply asking should we resend them etc. 

We received an out of office response from the case officer to the effect that she was on leave and not returning to work until January 2015. 

You can imagine our horror, that the whole time nothing was being done with our application. 

The email was then forwarded onto the team she was part of simply asking should we resubmit the documents etc as they have obviously been added to anything as the officer is on leave.

We then reveived a response stating that our sons passport details were most likely received by the case officer and she would deal with it upon her return to work and that we should have patience. 

This was last week.

I really cant believe that our application is not being dealt with and progressed with simply because a staff member is on leave and wont be returning for over 3 months. 

It really places us in the position where we dont know whats going on and had we not queried it, we'd have simply been waiting and waiting. 

Seems extremely unprofessional and unfair that its been left at the bottom of the pile simply because a staff member is on leave. 

We're from a low risk country, not even as much as a parking ticket etc and a pretty straight forward application. 

Really not sure there is anything we can do at this stage though  

We'ee pleased for everyone else though thats getting theres granted


----------



## edithclara

I'm very sorry to hear your story. Seems you may have slipped through the cracks. This happened to a colleague of mine a few years ago. He was trying to get a police clearance from China, had not regularly emailed the status to his CO. I called the Employer hotline, they were quite concerned, the next thing we knew a new CO called, the previous CO had put his file aside because it would take sometime to get the China PCC (if he could get it at all), then she'd left teh DIBP and not transferred his file to someone else. Maybe ebcause it was inactive, waiting for the new China PCC. Big lesson, keep them updated with you're doing. 
Very strange that they asked you to email it directly because the automated reply says to always upload to your account and email them (see below). 
I'd do the following:
1. Upload the passport to your online account
2. Write a begging letter outlining your story above (list every communication you've had with DIBP, date, content, and everything you've been told). Upload the letter to your online account into the document type you used for your own passport. At the start of the letter say that you have now satisfied their request and supplied the last document they required to finalise your application and you'd really appreciate them granting your visa..
3. Email the Team to which you've been assigned, ensure the subject line is as specified in the automated reply. I'd put URGENT in the subject line as well. So the subject should look something like "URGENT: ‘Team ..TRN : ......................, Documents uploaded” and attach the Passport and letter files to your email. I would also copy the body of the letter into your email. 
4. call the Employer Hotline, (1800 040 070 8.30 am to 4.30 pm Monday to Friday) and explain everything that you've done and ask what else you should do. Make sure they know that your CO is not returning till next year, and you're quite concerned that even though you've now done everything they've asked of you, it seems you have to wait for the CO to return before the last box can be ticked and your visa granted. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnboy1234

Hi edithclara, 

Thanks for your reply. 

Great suggestions, ill do what you suggest and see what happens.

We've already uploaded the passport etc to the immi account and informed the team that we had done so when we received the reply telling us that we should be patient and wait till the case officer returns.

In hindsight, i feel that the officer may have requested us to send the documents etc to her direct as she maybe was attempting to clear her case load before she went on leave. We had originally been told we would reveive the passport within ten days , which we passed on to her, but then it turned into nearly three weeks due to issues with the UK passport agency back logs.

Thanks for your suggestions, and ill keep you updated on the outcome.

John


----------



## edithclara

I hope you get some joy. When I called the hotline on a previous matter they said to put "URGENT" in the subject. 
I think writing the letter detailing your story helps. 
I agree your CO probably tried to clear her cases - my experience is that they really want to start/finish an application. More work for them when we don't give them a "complete"application and it has to sit on their desk waiting for the extra documents. 
My colleague for whom I'm the authorised recipient was granted his 186 visa yesterday after 6 weeks of trying to get a new India police clearance. The Employer hotline person said to write and say this was the last document to be provided and that despite trying many avenues, he was unable to satisfy their request, and please grant his visa. That was all done 16/10/14, his visa granted 20/10/14. A very happy new permanent resident! Good luck.


----------



## Polar

Very messy.

Best of luck!


----------



## harry007

Hi Everyone how do I know that my case officer has been allotted. I have been lodged application through migration agent. When I import my application on ImmiAccount its showing processing. Please help me !!! thanks


----------



## edithclara

Unless DIBP asks for extra documents/health examinations, you may never know when your application has been allocated to a CO. If your application is complete your MA may just get an email advising your visa has been granted.


----------



## atthefinish

186 ENS Nomination and Visa Application (Direct Entry)
Decision Ready application: 22/12/13
Medicals, police checks, form 80s etc, all done and uploaded same day.
DIBP VIC Office processing
MA contact: 20/07/2014 - request for current year tax documents. 

Submitted 2 days later and no contact since.
Granted: 23 October 2014

TOTAL TIME FROM APPLICATION TO GRANTED:
10 months and 1 day
305 days

It has been a really long wait with out much news in between. This forum has been my lifeline and has helped me through this tough time. 

Thanks to all who have shared so willingly and helped soo much.

Good luck!


----------



## Polar

atthefinish said:


> It has been a really long wait with out much news in between. This forum has been my lifeline and has helped me through this tough time.
> 
> Thanks to all who have shared so willingly and helped soo much.
> 
> Good luck!


That's a long time indeed. Happy to hear you finally got it.

Personally, I'm letting lots of things simmer on the side while I'm waiting for my PR, so I hope they hurry it up a bit. 

Enjoy!


----------



## harry007

Hi Guys, Can I ask case officer to do my case on priority basis. As I have to go to my cousin marriage overseas. Please tell me which month are they currently processing. Last time when i heard they were processing July starting. Are they still processing July ?


----------



## Polar

harry007 said:


> Are they still processing July ?


It seems so.


----------



## edithclara

harry007 said:


> Hi Guys, Can I ask case officer to do my case on priority basis. As I have to go to my cousin marriage overseas. Please tell me which month are they currently processing. Last time when i heard they were processing July starting. Are they still processing July ?


The automated reply from DIBP that I received 16/10/14 said they were still allocating applications that were lodged at the beginning of July.

I don't know how they'd react to such a request. 
Ideally you submit your application well in advance, taking into account published service standards specified on the website. In June I was told that because the PR DIBP department are not meeting their published service standards, if you are on a bridging visa and need a bridging visa to travel, they will generally grant the bridging visa to travel. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## harry007

I would rather wait for a visa. I don't want to go overseas without getting visa approved.I wish I could get in Nov or Dec 2014.


----------



## edithclara

I understand. Make sure you've submitted a complete application. . 
Call DIBP and ask their advice.


----------



## rb15

Hello Everyone,

Any Ideas about the processing time for 186 direct entry ?

I lodged my application on 5th September 2014 with all Police clearance
Also did my medicals on 8th October 2014. and how do we know if a Case office is assigned ? the status just shows as "in progress".

Thanks


----------



## edithclara

As at 16/10/14, applications lodged in early July were being allocated to a case officer. 
Read the acknowledgement email you received-it contains important information.
Also, there are many posts on this forum which answer your other questions.


----------



## rb15

edithclara said:


> As at 16/10/14, applications lodged in early July were being allocated to a case officer.
> Read the acknowledgement email you received-it contains important information.
> Also, there are many posts on this forum which answer your other questions.


Thanks for your reply, the application was actually posted by the migration agent. He had said that current processing time is approx 5 months


----------



## harry007

Hi Everyone, Anybody know DIBP is allocating which month applications. July or August 2014 ? ENS 186


----------



## Polar

Two posts above your question.



edithclara said:


> As at 16/10/14, applications lodged in early July were being allocated to a case officer.


----------



## harry007

Polar said:


> Two posts above your question.


3 weeks ago also they were working on early July application. I ask them on 5th October at that time also they were working on early July applications. I think they are taking longer time to process than usual. STUCK on JULY applications !!!.


----------



## edithclara

Maybe there were masses of applications in early July? In NSW, maybe some staff took holidays during the 22/9-6/10 school holidays, incomplete applications take longer to process....


----------



## Polar

I hear you - we're all eagerly waiting.


----------



## Polar

I'm going on leave in a couple of weeks and will be away for five weeks. Who wants to bet they'll email me when I'm somewhere up in the mountains?


----------



## mehsan

*How to track 186 visa approval*

Have allottUOTE=msvas;3 far75073]PR Granted today.

Hi there.
I applied visa subclass 186 on 18.09.2014 through a Migration Agent. I got the Visa submission reply by an e-mail saying that i am granted a bridging visa A And when i asked my migration agent that if she can help me to find a way out to track my visa application she said only the migration agent will get the updates from the department of immigration.Therefore my question to you "is there any way to find and track my visa application improvements.??? and i don't even know if i Have case officer allotted so far..??

Thanks 
mahsan


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can't really track applications. The system would say "In process" from the moment the visa application is lodged until it's granted. You may not know a case officer is allocated until they grant the visa.


----------



## mehsan

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## harry007

mehsan said:


> Have allottUOTE=msvas;3 far75073]PR Granted today.
> 
> Hi there.
> I applied visa subclass 186 on 18.09.2014 through a Migration Agent. I got the Visa submission reply by an e-mail saying that i am granted a bridging visa A And when i asked my migration agent that if she can help me to find a way out to track my visa application she said only the migration agent will get the updates from the department of immigration.Therefore my question to you "is there any way to find and track my visa application improvements.??? and i don't even know if i Have case officer allotted so far..??
> 
> Thanks
> mahsan


You can track by creating IMMI account and then import your application with TRN number. Ask agent to give you TRN number


----------



## Polar

I was thinking the same thing. My employer lodged the application, which I just linked to my account using the TRN so I can check its status.

Nothing's happened yet though.


----------



## harry007

Useful Information DIBP is processing July mid applications....


----------



## Polar

harry007 said:


> Useful Information DIBP is processing July mid applications....


Awesome - they've handled two weeks' worth of applications in six weeks' time.


----------



## mehsan

*Please clarify*

Dear Mr.Harry
Thanks for the useful information you provided.
May I please ask that how did you come to learn about the DIBP assessing the Mid July ENS applications?? Have you confirmed it with the DIBP?
Thanks 
Mahsan


----------



## harry007

mehsan said:


> Dear Mr.Harry
> Thanks for the useful information you provided.
> May I please ask that how did you come to learn about the DIBP assessing the Mid July ENS applications?? Have you confirmed it with the DIBP?
> Thanks
> Mahsan


One of my friend applied on 17 July 2014 and he got 186 visa approval yesterday.


----------



## Polar

harry007 said:


> One of my friend applied on 17 July 2014 and he got 186 visa approval yesterday.


Cool, thanks for the update.


----------



## Sabindra

Hi everyone,
Can we cancel the private health insurance ones we get the Medicare card. But the visa hasn't been granted till now. Waiting waiting for the nomination approval.


----------



## harry007

Sabindra said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can we cancel the private health insurance ones we get the Medicare card. But the visa hasn't been granted till now. Waiting waiting for the nomination approval.


Hi Sabindra if you have applied only employer nomination but not 186 visa then you are not eligible for medicare which means you have to take private insurance. Once you get nomination approval and apply for 186 visa then you are eligible for medicare. If you don't apply 186 visa after nomination approval still you are not eligible. Hope this would help you


----------



## harry007

Good News for people who have applied in August. They have started August applications but there are still some July application need to be sort it out. Cheers !!!


----------



## mehsan

Harry Cheers mate. Keep updating... i m September. .. hope it doesn't take that Long????


----------



## Polar

Sabindra said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can we cancel the private health insurance ones we get the Medicare card. But the visa hasn't been granted till now. Waiting waiting for the nomination approval.


I wanted to downgrade once I got my Medicare card, but I was told I still need a full cover and can't downgrade until I get PR.


----------



## harry007

Polar said:


> I wanted to downgrade once I got my Medicare card, but I was told I still need a full cover and can't downgrade until I get PR.


Polar someone has given you wrong information. I have applied for 186 visa and I got medicare card last week. I am still waiting for visa approval. You can take additional private insurance for many other things such as dental , cardiology etc. There is no requirement by DIBP its your own decision to take the additional cover. Medicare is the basic public hospital cover not including dental or cardiology etc . I hope this would help you


----------



## Polar

I have had to pay for private health insurance in regard to my 457 visa. I was told that, even though I have Medicare now, I still shouldn't downgrade on my additional cover (major dental, glasses etc.) until I have my PR as Medicare won't cover it. I didn't want to cancel it – I just wanted to go to a lower level, i.e. lower than the 457 requirement. I guess they wanted me to keep paying more. :E


----------



## Maggie-May24

I *think* you can cancel your private medical coverage once you have Medicare coverage, but I'm not completely sure. I kept mine to be on the safe side.


----------



## Polar

Maggie-May24 said:


> I *think* you can cancel your private medical coverage once you have Medicare coverage, but I'm not completely sure. I kept mine to be on the safe side.


It is a bit tricky when the health insurance provider you're paying is the one who gives advice. 

Thanks for the posts. Now let's go get that PR.


----------



## harry007

Polar said:


> I have had to pay for private health insurance in regard to my 457 visa. I was told that, even though I have Medicare now, I still shouldn't downgrade on my additional cover (major dental, glasses etc.) until I have my PR as Medicare won't cover it. I didn't want to cancel it - I just wanted to go to a lower level, i.e. lower than the 457 requirement. I guess they wanted me to keep paying more. :E


You are right Medicare don't cover (major dental, glasses etc.) But As I said there is no requirement by DIBP that you HAVE to take additional cover. Its your own choice to be on a safer side . There are people who don't want to pay $100 every month. I know lot of people pay $100 because its a requirement for 457 visa otherwise they would never going to take this cover. I hope you know what I am trying to say .


----------



## Polar

Thanks, harry007.


----------



## Sabindra

*Sabindra*

Hello friend,
It took mine 5 minutes for the ack letter once I applied from MA.

Regards
Sabindra


----------



## Sabindra

sorry, yes I have applied both ens and 186 visa on same day.


Regards
Sabindra


----------



## harry007

Sabindra said:


> sorry, yes I have applied both ens and 186 visa on same day.
> 
> Regards
> Sabindra


Yes you are eligible now for Medicare. Take your passport and 186 visa acknowledgement letter with you . Go to any Medicare branch. Cheers !!!


----------



## Saimaa

Thanks for update mate. Can you provide an estimate when they could start the applications which applied in last week of September


----------



## Saimaa

harry007 said:


> Good News for people who have applied in August. They have started August applications but there are still some July application need to be sort it out. Cheers !!!


Thanks for update mate. Can you provide an estimate when they could start the applications which applied in last week of September


----------



## harry007

Saimaa said:


> Thanks for update mate. Can you provide an estimate when they could start the applications which applied in last week of September


Even DIBP cannot answer this question. If you want me to GUESS then may be end of December or January. It depends how many applications are pending in their queue.


----------



## edithclara

If you don't think you'll continue your additional cover for dental etc, after your 186 is granted, I'd cancel the extras. Otherwise keep the additional cover. I don't know whether you must still retain your medical and hospital cover as part of the non-PR visa condition. Since this is related to your visa condition, I'd check with DIPB and/or Medicare, not the health insurance provider. As you may know,. many Australians don't have any private health insurance, they are happy with Medicare. Others only have hospital (no dental, optical etc), so that they have some choice for elective (non emergency) surgery, as they don't want to wait their turn on the public waiting list. Hope this helps.


----------



## edithclara

Apparently on 7/11/14 DIBP were allocating applications lodged mid July = around 4 months from lodgement to allocation. Last week in September + 4 months = late January. And there maybe some delay due to the Christmas/New Year periods when DIBP staff may take holidays. Hope this helps.


----------



## omsairam

Thank you for the update. How do you know that they have started the applications lodged in August.
My application ENS 186 was submitted towards end of July and am still waiting to hear from the department.
Please advise. Thank you once again.
SaiRam


----------



## harry007

omsairam said:


> Thank you for the update. How do you know that they have started the applications lodged in August.
> My application ENS 186 was submitted towards end of July and am still waiting to hear from the department.
> Please advise. Thank you once again.
> SaiRam


As I said before they have started August 2014 application but there are still some July applications remaining. They have changed the way of processing an applications. BEFORE, when you submit incomplete application then Case officer wait for your reply till 28 days and then take a decision . NOW they have lot of applications in queue so if you submit incomplete application they would again put your case in a queue and again you have to wait in a queue . You might have to wait again it can be 1 week, 2 week, or a month depends how lucky you are. One more thing your case officer might be same or different at that time. I would recommend submit COMPLETE application. Thanks


----------



## omsairam

Thank you Harry for the info.
I have attached most of the documents online, that are required. I am unsure, at this stage, if anything else is required unless I hear anything from the DIBP.
Fingers crossed. 
Thank you once again
Regards
SaiRam


----------



## Sabindra

*186 visa*

Hello guys,

Hope the case officers process the application before the December 25, otherwise holiday season starts and the process again slows down and queuing process starts longer and longer. Best of luck,who ever applied the 186 visa.

Regards
Sabindra


----------



## harry007

Anybody know how many days they are closed for Christmas and new year.I am bit concerned about school holidays for nearly one month. I think they will process very slow during December and January. Hope for the best.


----------



## harry007

Hi Guys my employer checking 186 nomination but there is an error coming. Someone told me only employer can check the progress of 186 nomination because of privacy. My employer create his organisation or company account and got approval from DIBP but still he cant import nomination application. We have applied through migration agent . Error showing below 




This type of application is not available for import.


----------



## Polar

I lodged mine in mid Aug so it looks it'll either happen in the next two weeks or not until Feb 2015. <sigh>


----------



## omsairam

Hi guys
Good news. My friend has got his visa today.
He has lodged his application ENS 186 thru agent on 25th July 2014
M still waiting for mine lodged on 29th July 2014.
Waiting to hear, any time next week 
Hope this will help
Thank you
SaiRam


----------



## ricominero

Lodged the nomination and application on the 28th July and got the approval on 13th November. No contact from CO. Company used a Migration Agent. From high risk country.


----------



## omsairam

Good news guys,
I have got my visa grant approval this afternoon.
ENS 186 Nomination approval 21st July 2014
PR application lodged 29th July 2014
VISA granted 15th November 2014
Thank you and good look to all who have been waiting for their visa approval.
Regards
SaiRam


----------



## Polar

The Immi website's down and they're planning maintenance. We better take a couple of days off and breathe. ;D


----------



## harry007

omsairam said:


> Good news guys,
> I have got my visa grant approval this afternoon.
> ENS 186 Nomination approval 21st July 2014
> PR application lodged 29th July 2014
> VISA granted 15th November 2014
> Thank you and good look to all who have been waiting for their visa approval.
> Regards
> SaiRam


Congrats SaiRam


----------



## NiCapau

Hi guys,

I am doing my nomination and application myself (without an agent). I lodged my nomination I am uploading some final documents at the moment. I am a bit scared to lodge my application now as I am earning a bit under the standard market salary and I am worried that my nomination might get refused and then I lose 3,500 dollars on top of my nomination fee.

Does anyone have experience with earning less than the average in that field of work? How long does the approval of the nomination usually take when all documents are attached?

Thanks in advance!

Nina


----------



## Maggie-May24

How far below the market rate are you earning? If it's not a lot, I don't think that would be a problem (e.g. market salary of $75,000 and you make $70,000). If you're making a lot less (e.g. market salary of $75,000 and you make $50,000), then it may be an issue.

My company is still waiting for a nomination from mid-July so they seem to be 3-4 months.


----------



## johnboy1234

Ho everyone, 

Good news for us 

Ens 186 granted 18/11/14. 

Applied for 04/06/14. 

No further contact with CO or team.

As per previous posting where CO had went off on leave and wouldnt be back until January 2015, i think my email must have brought it to someones attention again. 

Thanks to everyone, especially edithclara for her advice  

Good luck everyone else. 

Early xmas pressie for us


----------



## NiCapau

Maggie-May24 said:


> How far below the market rate are you earning? If it's not a lot, I don't think that would be a problem (e.g. market salary of $75,000 and you make $70,000). If you're making a lot less (e.g. market salary of $75,000 and you make $50,000), then it may be an issue.
> 
> My company is still waiting for a nomination from mid-July so they seem to be 3-4 months.


The lower average for my role is about 75,000 and I earn 65,000 dollars. We are a small company and my company does not pay anyone big salaries. So I don't have a disadvantage compared to Australian, but I am not sure if that counts. Unfortunately there is no one in my company who has a similar role so that I could prove that.


----------



## Polar

johnboy1234 said:


> Good news for us
> 
> Ens 186 granted 18/11/14.
> Applied for 04/06/14.


Now, that's taken a while. Congrats!


----------



## Maggie-May24

NiCapau said:


> The lower average for my role is about 75,000 and I earn 65,000 dollars. We are a small company and my company does not pay anyone big salaries. So I don't have a disadvantage compared to Australian, but I am not sure if that counts. Unfortunately there is no one in my company who has a similar role so that I could prove that.


I'd perhaps try to find some additional evidence of market rates such as internet job postings, etc. if they show other companies that pay closer to your salary. Otherwise, I'd explain it as you have - a smaller company that typically pays xx% below the average market.


----------



## omsairam

NiCapau said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am doing my nomination and application myself (without an agent). I lodged my nomination I am uploading some final documents at the moment. I am a bit scared to lodge my application now as I am earning a bit under the standard market salary and I am worried that my nomination might get refused and then I lose 3,500 dollars on top of my nomination fee.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with earning less than the average in that field of work? How long does the approval of the nomination usually take when all documents are attached?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Nina


Hi there,
Please wait until your nomination is approved before you could lodge your PR application so you don't lose just in case if anything goes wrong.
I did the same thing. I have lodged my application after the employer nomination was approved.
Hope this helps.
Thank you.
SaiRam


----------



## Saimaa

Hi, Is any one knows that which date of ENS 186 applications that DIAC is processing now?


----------



## debarra

*First post*

I have had a year of waiting and need to rant :

Timeline approx: 
Feb 2014 - ens nomination lodged 
August 2014 - application for PR lodged at cost of $5337
September 2014 - ens nomination REFUSED due to lack of evidence of training expenditure 
October 2014 - relodgement of ENS nomination with MA assistance ($2500)
November 2014 - withdrawal of application for PR due to new ENS nomination and unwillingness of Immi to link both
November 2014 - application for refund if $5337 (which I will not receive)
........ My 457 expires in late jan but I do not want to spend another $5 grand until the ens nomination is approved.

I am really starting to consider giving up.


----------



## harry007

Saimaa said:


> Hi, Is any one knows that which date of ENS 186 applications that DIAC is processing now?


I got an email from DIBP .They are currently processing August applications. Cheers !!!


----------



## harry007

debarra said:


> I have had a year of waiting and need to rant :
> 
> Timeline approx:
> Feb 2014 - ens nomination lodged
> August 2014 - application for PR lodged at cost of $5337
> September 2014 - ens nomination REFUSED due to lack of evidence of training expenditure
> October 2014 - relodgement of ENS nomination with MA assistance ($2500)
> November 2014 - withdrawal of application for PR due to new ENS nomination and unwillingness of Immi to link both
> November 2014 - application for refund if $5337 (which I will not receive)
> ........ My 457 expires in late jan but I do not want to spend another $5 grand until the ens nomination is approved.
> 
> I am really starting to consider giving up.


I really feel sorry for you mate. I would recommend you to organize all the paper work before lodging an application. Better lodge only nomination not visa application otherwise you will loose all your money if your nomination refused because of any reason. Please take professional advice before lodging an application. Good Luck


----------



## matteob8610

*Nomination 186*

Hi guys,

first of all I'd like to thank you all for this amazing and helpful forum...really useful!

Last week my employer has lodged the nomination for the 186 Temporary Residence Transition stream. 
After receiving the ack letter, he uploaded all the document requested for the nomination.

Do you guys know how long the nomination process will be?

Frankly speaking, I would like to wait the approval of the nomination as my 457 expires in Nov 2016...so plenty of time (I hope...), in order to avoid any loss of money if anything goes wrong with the nomination. 
On my side, I have all the paperwork ready to be uploaded except the medical test which I will do as soon as I get the letter from the government.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## harry007

matteob8610 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> first of all I'd like to thank you all for this amazing and helpful forum...really useful!
> 
> Last week my employer has lodged the nomination for the 186 Temporary Residence Transition stream.
> After receiving the ack letter, he uploaded all the document requested for the nomination.
> 
> Do you guys know how long the nomination process will be?
> 
> Frankly speaking, I would like to wait the approval of the nomination as my 457 expires in Nov 2016...so plenty of time (I hope...), in order to avoid any loss of money if anything goes wrong with the nomination.
> On my side, I have all the paperwork ready to be uploaded except the medical test which I will do as soon as I get the letter from the government.
> 
> Thanks
> Matt


Hi Matt it will take up 3 to 4 months. Currently they are processing August applications. Cheers !!!


----------



## matteob8610

I thought the nomination was a bit quicker...

Anyway lets start the waiting game 

Matt


----------



## GettingThere

Hey guys, just giving an update, back in July I had terrible news with my nomination being refused ( http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...s-186-lodged-today-post535930.html#post535930 ). 

After that I went through the independent skilled migration path, lodged my EOI in July, received my invitation in August and lodged a new 189 application on 1st of Sep. Today 24/11 I have finally received my Grant Letter and I am happy to say that I am a permanent resident of Australia!!!!

Hope no one have their nomination refused but if you have don't give up, it is definitely worth to get your PR, I've been smiling all day!!! 

Luckily the company I work for paid for both applications. If you had your nomination refused maybe talk to your company and make them pay for your PR because its their fault.

A few learnings from the whole experience:
- If you are on a 457 visa, as soon as you lodge your PR application your are entitled to Medicare, so go there and enrol. After you get your Medicare you can cancel your Health Insurance and save some money, or change to a cheaper plan. If you don't enrol to Medicare you gonna pay for it anyway on your tax return so enrol.
- Make sure your company is complying with their obligations as a sponsor otherwise your nomination is likely to be refused
- Don't lodge your application before your nomination is approved otherwise you may lose the money if your nomination is refused
- Lodge your EOI as well If you have the requirements to go independently. EOI doesn't cost anything. If you receive an invitation before the nomination is approved you can apply independently and withdraw your nomination, if your nomation is refused and you already have your EOI you just have to wait for the invitation and apply. From my point of view independently is better because you are not tied to the company and once you get an invitation the process is quicker.
- 189 applications process quicker than 186 applications

Hope you guys get your grants fast because I know how frustrating the uncertain long wait is!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Dinkum

You are certainly GettingThere! Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your journey with us. Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life in Oz.


----------



## harry007

GettingThere said:


> Hey guys, just giving an update, back in July I had terrible news with my nomination being refused ( http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...s-186-lodged-today-post535930.html#post535930 ).
> 
> After that I went through the independent skilled migration path, lodged my EOI in July, received my invitation in August and lodged a new 189 application on 1st of Sep. Today 24/11 I have finally received my Grant Letter and I am happy to say that I am a permanent resident of Australia!!!!
> 
> Hope no one have their nomination refused but if you have don't give up, it is definitely worth to get your PR, I've been smiling all day!!!
> 
> Luckily the company I work for paid for both applications. If you had your nomination refused maybe talk to your company and make them pay for your PR because its their fault.
> 
> A few learnings from the whole experience:
> - If you are on a 457 visa, as soon as you lodge your PR application your are entitled to Medicare, so go there and enrol. After you get your Medicare you can cancel your Health Insurance and save some money, or change to a cheaper plan. If you don't enrol to Medicare you gonna pay for it anyway on your tax return so enrol.
> - Make sure your company is complying with their obligations as a sponsor otherwise your nomination is likely to be refused
> - Don't lodge your application before your nomination is approved otherwise you may lose the money if your nomination is refused
> - Lodge your EOI as well If you have the requirements to go independently. EOI doesn't cost anything. If you receive an invitation before the nomination is approved you can apply independently and withdraw your nomination, if your nomation is refused and you already have your EOI you just have to wait for the invitation and apply. From my point of view independently is better because you are not tied to the company and once you get an invitation the process is quicker.
> - 189 applications process quicker than 186 applications
> 
> Hope you guys get your grants fast because I know how frustrating the uncertain long wait is!!! Good luck!!!


Hi Mate, Do you mind telling why your nomination was refused ? If you could share that information which would be helpful for all applicants on waiting list. Thanks in advance


----------



## GettingThere

Thanks Dinkum!! Now I have to find a way to change the nickname to GotThere 

No worries harry007, in my case the nomination was refused because my employer didn't spend 1% of the payroll with training for Australian employees.

If you are applying 186 through Transition Stream your employer has to spend 1% of the payroll with training for Australian employees in the last 3 years. If you are applying through Direct Entry then the 1% of payroll with training has to be for the last year only instead of last 3 years.


----------



## harry007

GettingThere said:


> Thanks Dinkum!! Now I have to find a way to change the nickname to GotThere
> 
> No worries harry007, in my case the nomination was refused because my employer didn't spend 1% of the payroll with training for Australian employees.
> 
> If you are applying 186 through Transition Stream your employer has to spend 1% of the payroll with training for Australian employees in the last 3 years. If you are applying through Direct Entry then the 1% of payroll with training has to be for the last year only instead of last 3 years.


Thanks for useful information. My employer have spend 2% of total payroll is donated to an Industry Training Fund provider which is Training benchmark A. There is no Australian employee working in company so he have to choose training benchmark A. Congrats once again enjoy !!!


----------



## BAK

Hi Everyone,

More good news!

After 148 days!

186 - Direct entry
Decisions ready application: 26.06.2014.
MA - contacted for additional documents: 22.10.2014.
Visa granted : 21.11.2014.
High risk country.
Team 1 

All the best to everyone!


----------



## VISHPHARMA

If employer forget to pay 2% Training Benchmark A to Tafe but they pay that certain Amount for 2 year at the same time before the 2 year finish, does it affect to nomination or visa application?
please Reply


----------



## VISHPHARMA

for November file, how long the Nomination and visa application Takes to approved


----------



## mehsan

Hi there.... for the approval I give myself atleast 4 months..coz I applied my 186 visa nomination in mid September and still waiting for any response from the DIBP. U hope it will answer ur query...

good luck


----------



## harry007

VISHPHARMA said:


> If employer forget to pay 2% Training Benchmark A to Tafe but they pay that certain Amount for 2 year at the same time before the 2 year finish, does it affect to nomination or visa application?
> please Reply


Yes , It will affect business sponsorship , nomination and visa . If 1 year passed after the date of your employer business sponsorship approved which means your employer breach his/her obligation. No TAFE will going to give you backdate invoice. I would recommend if you will going to apply for ENS 186 visa please don't apply both nomination and visa application together otherwise you lose your visa application money if your nomination rejected. Good Luck


----------



## VISHPHARMA

mehsan said:


> Hi there.... for the approval I give myself atleast 4 months..coz I applied my 186 visa nomination in mid September and still waiting for any response from the DIBP. U hope it will answer ur query...
> 
> good luck


Thanks Mehsan, I heard from one of my friend that DIBP operating on Aug 2014 files.


----------



## harry007

mehsan said:


> Hi there.... for the approval I give myself atleast 4 months..coz I applied my 186 visa nomination in mid September and still waiting for any response from the DIBP. U hope it will answer ur query...
> 
> good luck


Hi Mehsan, If you have applied in mid September then you only have waited from last 2.5 months not 4 months . DIBP processing middle of August visa applications. I think you might get your grant letter end of December. DIBP is taking 3.5 to 4.5 months if you send complete application . finger crossed !!!


----------



## harry007

VISHPHARMA said:


> for November file, how long the Nomination and visa application Takes to approved


Just a guess end of March or April 2015.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

edithclara said:


> Apparently on 7/11/14 DIBP were allocating applications lodged mid July = around 4 months from lodgement to allocation. Last week in September + 4 months = late January. And there maybe some delay due to the Christmas/New Year periods when DIBP staff may take holidays. Hope this helps.


for training benchmark A , what should be the best solution for it?


----------



## harry007

Hi Vishpharma, Yes , It will affect business sponsorship , nomination and visa . If 1 year passed after the date of your employer business sponsorship approved which means your employer breach his/her obligation. No TAFE will going to give you backdate invoice. I would recommend if you will going to apply for ENS 186 visa please don't apply both nomination and visa application together otherwise you lose your visa application money if your nomination rejected. Good Luck


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Is anyone here who have issue with Training Benchmark ?


----------



## Saimaa

harry007 said:


> Hi Mehsan, If you have applied in mid September then you only have waited from last 2.5 months not 4 months . DIBP processing middle of August visa applications. I think you might get your grant letter end of December. DIBP is taking 3.5 to 4.5 months if you send complete application . finger crossed !!!


Hi harry007, thanks for the update that DIBP currently processing August applications. Mine was applied in mid of September; nomination and complete visa applications at the same time through MA. Hoping will get my application approved after Christmas and new year holidays. Thanks.


----------



## harry007

Saimaa said:


> Hi harry007, thanks for the update that DIBP currently processing August applications. Mine was applied in mid of September; nomination and complete visa applications at the same time through MA. Hoping will get my application approved after Christmas and new year holidays. Thanks.


Good Luck Saima !!! Guess you will get grant letter in January. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year in advance.


----------



## jorgeandrems

Hey guys, thank you for your help so far!

I was wondering how many times can the employer try submitting new documents to support/prove some requirements? Let's say the immi asks for more evidence about the Training Benchmark, what's the deadline before the application is officially refused?

For an application submitted in September this year, should the financial statements (proving the training expenses) be from the 2013 financial year (year ending in 30th June 2013)?


----------



## harry007

jorgeandrems said:


> Hey guys, thank you for your help so far!
> 
> I was wondering how many times can the employer try submitting new documents to support/prove some requirements? Let's say the immi asks for more evidence about the Training Benchmark, what's the deadline before the application is officially refused?
> 
> For an application submitted in September this year, should the financial statements (proving the training expenses) be from the 2013 financial year (year ending in 30th June 2013)?


Every-time DIBP ask for more documents . You will get 28 days to respond . If you fail to respond then Case Officer have power to reject your application.

You need to demonstrate last 2 years training evidence ( 2012 -2013 and 2013 - 2014 financial year )documents included financial statement , profit and loss, training evidence, all company documents including registration, ASIC documents. Case Officer might ask for more who knows. These documents are minimum requirements which we should submit while applying as a complete decision ready application.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

harry007 said:


> Hi Vishpharma, Yes , It will affect business sponsorship , nomination and visa . If 1 year passed after the date of your employer business sponsorship approved which means your employer breach his/her obligation. No TAFE will going to give you backdate invoice. I would recommend if you will going to apply for ENS 186 visa please don't apply both nomination and visa application together otherwise you lose your visa application money if your nomination rejected. Good Luck


Dear Harry007
I hearty respect your opinion but it's seem your statement is inspired by immigration website. I did contact with TAFE and also one of the reputed Lawyer, the conclusion is THERE CAN BE A SOLUTION.
Always be positive. Thanks


----------



## harry007

VISHPHARMA said:


> Dear Harry007
> I hearty respect your opinion but it's seem your statement is inspired by immigration website. I did contact with TAFE and also one of the reputed Lawyer, the conclusion is THERE CAN BE A SOLUTION.
> Always be positive. Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> My friend I have given you general information. I am here to give you right information not a misleading information. There are ways for EVERYTHING. You know what i mean. Please don't expect those things will be shared here. You need professional advice for doing those things . I know how your lawyer will going to demonstrate but there will be risk involved in that things. GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## VISHPHARMA

harry007 said:


> VISHPHARMA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Harry007
> I hearty respect your opinion but it's seem your statement is inspired by immigration website. I did contact with TAFE and also one of the reputed Lawyer, the conclusion is THERE CAN BE A SOLUTION.
> Always be positive. Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> My friend I have given you general information. I am here to give you right information not a misleading information. There are ways for EVERYTHING. You know what i mean. Please don't expect those things will be shared here. You need professional advice for doing those things . I know how your lawyer will going to demonstrate but there will be risk involved in that things. GOOD LUCK !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand and got your point. I have already taken the professional's advice.
> Thanks buddy
> Have a good one
Click to expand...


----------



## jorgeandrems

harry007 said:


> Every-time DIBP ask for more documents . You will get 28 days to respond . If you fail to respond then Case Officer have power to reject your application.
> 
> You need to demonstrate last 2 years training evidence ( 2012 -2013 and 2013 - 2014 financial year )documents included financial statement , profit and loss, training evidence, all company documents including registration, ASIC documents. Case Officer might ask for more who knows. These documents are minimum requirements which we should submit while applying as a complete decision ready application.


Thank you for your reply, very much appreciated.
According to the document checklist for employers on the immi website (Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) employer document checklist), specifically for the DIRECT ENTRY nomination (my situation), it says:


Training benchmarks:
if your business has operated for at least 12 months:
evidence of payroll, and
evidence of expenditure in the last 12 months to the equivalent of at least 2 per cent of the payroll of your business, to an industry training fund, or
evidence of expenditure in the *last 12 months* to the equivalent of at least 1 per cent of the payroll of your business, in the provision of training to employees in your business



The last requirement says: evidence of expenditure in the *last 12 months*. You have mentioned 2 years training evidence.. is this for other nomination option (Temporary Residence Transition for instance) ?


----------



## VISHPHARMA

jorgeandrems said:


> Thank you for your reply, very much appreciated.
> According to the document checklist for employers on the immi website (Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) employer document checklist), specifically for the DIRECT ENTRY nomination (my situation), it says:
> 
> 
> Training benchmarks:
> if your business has operated for at least 12 months:
> evidence of payroll, and
> evidence of expenditure in the last 12 months to the equivalent of at least 2 per cent of the payroll of your business, to an industry training fund, or
> evidence of expenditure in the *last 12 months* to the equivalent of at least 1 per cent of the payroll of your business, in the provision of training to employees in your business
> 
> 
> 
> The last requirement says: evidence of expenditure in the *last 12 months*. You have mentioned 2 years training evidence.. is this for other nomination option (Temporary Residence Transition for instance) ?


Yes it is for Temporary Residence Transition stream. Each steam has different requirements though. Hope this would help you to understand.
Thanks


----------



## jorgeandrems

VISHPHARMA said:


> Yes it is for Temporary Residence Transition stream. Each steam has different requirements though. Hope this would help you to understand.
> Thanks


Thank you for your reply. Understood. =)

In regards to the Training Expenses, in case where the employer is a manufacturer company, every time a new big machine is acquired, there is a training cost included in the overall machine price. At least two employees receive the full required training for that machine. Could the company count this training expense towards the Training Benchmark?


----------



## harry007

jorgeandrems said:


> Thank you for your reply, very much appreciated.
> According to the document checklist for employers on the immi website (Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) employer document checklist), specifically for the DIRECT ENTRY nomination (my situation), it says:
> 
> 
> Training benchmarks:
> if your business has operated for at least 12 months:
> evidence of payroll, and
> evidence of expenditure in the last 12 months to the equivalent of at least 2 per cent of the payroll of your business, to an industry training fund, or
> evidence of expenditure in the *last 12 months* to the equivalent of at least 1 per cent of the payroll of your business, in the provision of training to employees in your business
> 
> 
> 
> The last requirement says: evidence of expenditure in the *last 12 months*. You have mentioned 2 years training evidence.. is this for other nomination option (Temporary Residence Transition for instance) ?


Yes,When you hold 457 visa and work for 2 or more years and applied through Temporary Residence Transition then you have to demonstrate last two years training evidence .


----------



## harry007

jorgeandrems said:


> Thank you for your reply. Understood. =)
> 
> In regards to the Training Expenses, in case where the employer is a manufacturer company, every time a new big machine is acquired, there is a training cost included in the overall machine price. At least two employees receive the full required training for that machine. Could the company count this training expense towards the Training Benchmark?


Thanks for your enquiry. There is no short answer YES or NO because you don't know whether training undertaken by persons who are principals in the business or their family members then its different scenario .You can read this which would help you to work it out whether your company count this training expense towards the Training Benchmark?

Recent expenditure, by the business, to the equivalent of at least 1% of the payroll of the business, in the provision of training to employees of the business.

Expenditure that can count towards this benchmark includes:
· paying for a formal course of study for the business's employees who are Australian citizens and Australian permanent residents or for TAFE or University students, as part of the organisational training strategy
· funding a scholarship in a formal course of study approved under the Australian Qualifications Framework for the business's employees who are Australian citizens and Australian permanent residents or, for TAFE or University students, as part of the organisational training strategy
· employment of apprentices, trainees or recent graduates on an ongoing basis in numbers proportionate to the size of the business
· employment of a person who trains the business's Australian employees who are Australian citizens and Australian permanent residents as a key part of their job
· evidence of payment of external providers to deliver training for Australian employees
· on-the-job training that is structured with a timeframe and clearly identified increase in the skills at each stage, and demonstrating:
§ the learning outcomes of the employee at each stage;
§ how the progress of the employee will be monitored and assessed;
§ how the program will provide additional and enhanced skills;
§ the use of qualified trainers to develop the program and set assessments; and
§ the number of people participating and their skill/occupation

Expenditure that cannot count towards this benchmark includes training that is:
· delivered on-the-job, other than on the job training which meets the requirements outlined above under the heading 'expenditure that can count towards this benchmark'
· confined to only one or a few aspects of the businesses broader operations, unless the training is in the primary business activity
· only undertaken by persons who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents
· only undertaken by persons who are principals in the business or their family members
· only relating to a very low skill level having regard to the characteristic and size of the business.


----------



## jorgeandrems

harry007 said:


> Thanks for your enquiry. There is no short answer YES or NO because you don't know whether training undertaken by persons who are principals in the business or their family members then its different scenario .You can read this which would help you to work it out whether your company count this training expense towards the Training Benchmark?
> 
> Recent expenditure, by the business, to the equivalent of at least 1% of the payroll of the business, in the provision of training to employees of the business.
> 
> Expenditure that can count towards this benchmark includes:
> · paying for a formal course of study for the business's employees who are Australian citizens and Australian permanent residents or for TAFE or University students, as part of the organisational training strategy
> · funding a scholarship in a formal course of study approved under the Australian Qualifications Framework for the business's employees who are Australian citizens and Australian permanent residents or, for TAFE or University students, as part of the organisational training strategy
> · employment of apprentices, trainees or recent graduates on an ongoing basis in numbers proportionate to the size of the business
> · employment of a person who trains the business's Australian employees who are Australian citizens and Australian permanent residents as a key part of their job
> · evidence of payment of external providers to deliver training for Australian employees
> · on-the-job training that is structured with a timeframe and clearly identified increase in the skills at each stage, and demonstrating:
> § the learning outcomes of the employee at each stage;
> § how the progress of the employee will be monitored and assessed;
> § how the program will provide additional and enhanced skills;
> § the use of qualified trainers to develop the program and set assessments; and
> § the number of people participating and their skill/occupation
> 
> Expenditure that cannot count towards this benchmark includes training that is:
> · delivered on-the-job, other than on the job training which meets the requirements outlined above under the heading 'expenditure that can count towards this benchmark'
> · confined to only one or a few aspects of the businesses broader operations, unless the training is in the primary business activity
> · only undertaken by persons who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents
> · only undertaken by persons who are principals in the business or their family members
> · only relating to a very low skill level having regard to the characteristic and size of the business.


Yes, that helped a lot. Thank you very much guys.

Last question: My employer have started the application process for the ENS 186 Direct Entry nomination application in September. They did not have the Financial Statement for 2014 ready yet, as September was only 2 and half months after the ending of the 2014 financial year. Would it be ok? How strict is the rule of "most recently concluded fiscal year"? What if the employer had applied on 1st of July (1 day after the ending of fiscal year), he wouldn't have the Financial Statements ready to submit? They did submitted the Business Activity Statement for the last two years though (2013-2014), as it was all ready.

Also, in the case of submitting the Financial year for 2013, would the Training Benchmark expenses be related to the 2013 financial year as well?


----------



## Polar

Just got a request for Additional Documentation for the Nomination as well as the Visa Application. I'm in the middle of nowhere in NZ. Fun for me, aye? At least things are moving along.


----------



## harry007

jorgeandrems said:


> Yes, that helped a lot. Thank you very much guys.
> 
> Last question: My employer have started the application process for the ENS 186 Direct Entry nomination application in September. They did not have the Financial Statement for 2014 ready yet, as September was only 2 and half months after the ending of the 2014 financial year. Would it be ok? How strict is the rule of "most recently concluded fiscal year"? What if the employer had applied on 1st of July (1 day after the ending of fiscal year), he wouldn't have the Financial Statements ready to submit? They did submitted the Business Activity Statement for the last two years though (2013-2014), as it was all ready.
> 
> Also, in the case of submitting the Financial year for 2013, would the Training Benchmark expenses be related to the 2013 financial year as well?


As long as you have got BAS up to date then there should n't be any problem. BUT I cant give you guarantee that DIBP cant ask for latest tax return. Cheers !!!


----------



## harry007

Polar said:


> Just got a request for Additional Documentation for the Nomination as well as the Visa Application. I'm in the middle of nowhere in NZ. Fun for me, aye? At least things are moving along.


Hi Polar when did you applied for Nomination and Visa application. So that we will get a idea that exactly what date they are processing. Thanks


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Polar said:


> Just got a request for Additional Documentation for the Nomination as well as the Visa Application. I'm in the middle of nowhere in NZ. Fun for me, aye? At least things are moving along.


Hey!! Good Luck Polar
When did you do your Nomination and Visa file? I just wondering what months of files they are processing.
Thanks


----------



## Saimaa

Polar said:


> Just got a request for Additional Documentation for the Nomination as well as the Visa Application. I'm in the middle of nowhere in NZ. Fun for me, aye? At least things are moving along.


Hi Polar,
Nice to hear from you that your's application is moving along. When did you applied? If you share, we can get a rough idea on ours


----------



## manu.tmj

Got my nomination approved on 26/11, had an incorrect info on the visa application so fixed it on the same day, waiting...


----------



## jorgeandrems

Hey guys,
Has anyone ever heard or did applied for an X-Ray exemption in regard to the Medical Exams? It is recommended that you don't do more than 1 X-Ray exam in a period of 10 years time. I did one X-Ray exam 2 years ago for my current visa. How can I claim this exemption?


----------



## jorgeandrems

manu.tmj said:


> Got my nomination approved on 26/11, had an incorrect info on the visa application so fixed it on the same day, waiting...


Good news manu.tmj! Would you mind telling us when have you applied? Have your employer application been approved as well?


----------



## manu.tmj

jorgeandrems said:


> Good news manu.tmj! Would you mind telling us when have you applied? Have your employer application been approved as well?


Sure mate, applied both on 11/08/14.

The employer bit was approved on the 26th, now just waiting for the visa!


----------



## harry007

jorgeandrems said:


> Hey guys,
> Has anyone ever heard or did applied for an X-Ray exemption in regard to the Medical Exams? It is recommended that you don't do more than 1 X-Ray exam in a period of 10 years time. I did one X-Ray exam 2 years ago for my current visa. How can I claim this exemption?


Hi Buddy, I guess everyone have to undergo a chest X-ray. You are not the only one have to undergo X-ray . I guess everyone have done chest x-ray while applying 457 visa. Most of the guys are applying for 186 visa after two years. If you will apply for a exemption then everyone are entitled to apply for exemption. If you are pregnant then you might apply for extension not for EXEMPTION. Thanks


----------



## harry007

manu.tmj said:


> Got my nomination approved on 26/11, had an incorrect info on the visa application so fixed it on the same day, waiting...


Congrats Buddy !!!


----------



## jorgeandrems

harry007 said:


> Hi Buddy, I guess everyone have to undergo a chest X-ray. You are not the only one have to undergo X-ray . I guess everyone have done chest x-ray while applying 457 visa. Most of the guys are applying for 186 visa after two years. If you will apply for a exemption then everyone are entitled to apply for exemption. If you are pregnant then you might apply for extension not for EXEMPTION. Thanks


Yes, that's what I though. I have sent an email to the BUPA MEDICAL VISA SERVICES just in case and if the answer is any different from yours I'll let you guys know.
Thanks again!


----------



## Maggie-May24

jorgeandrems said:


> Hey guys,
> Has anyone ever heard or did applied for an X-Ray exemption in regard to the Medical Exams? It is recommended that you don't do more than 1 X-Ray exam in a period of 10 years time. I did one X-Ray exam 2 years ago for my current visa. How can I claim this exemption?


I've never heard any issue with having an x-ray done more than once every 10 years. You will be required to undergo a medical including an x-ray, there will be no exemption available (delay if the applicant is pregnant, but that's it). I had an x-ray for my 457 visa in 2011 and then another x-ray was required for my 186 visa in 2013.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Hi Friends 
In Immi account, at the beginning, Does your application say "IN PROCESS" or 
IN PROGRESS? I am bit confuse in between. Please reply


----------



## jorgeandrems

VISHPHARMA said:


> Hi Friends
> In Immi account, at the beginning, Does your application say "IN PROCESS" or
> IN PROGRESS? I am bit confuse in between. Please reply


Mine says "In progress". I have just received the Acknowledgement of Application from DIBP.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

jorgeandrems said:


> Mine says "In progress". I have just received the Acknowledgement of Application from DIBP.


Thanks. When did you apply yours?


----------



## jorgeandrems

VISHPHARMA said:


> Thanks. When did you apply yours?


I have paid the application fee and have officially submitted the application on 22/11/2014. Apparently the system had a massive update which caused some delay, so I just got the Acknowledgement from DIBP on 1/12/2014.


----------



## jorgeandrems

Hey guys,

Is the Character report mandatory for everyone applying for the ENS 186 Visa, or should I wait until DIBP request it? I have been requested to undergo the Health Exams from within my application screen as a "next step", but there is nothing about the Character report as yet.

From the Immi document checklist website: "Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. *When required*, you must provide a scanned colour copy:". It says, "when required"... so should I wait until DIBP asks me to provide it?


----------



## Maggie-May24

Police checks are mandatory so you'll have to get them done at some point. You can wait for DIBP to ask for it, or get them done and submit them when you receive the documents.


----------



## Tisen

*ENS Approved*

Hi guys 
Thanks for Reply 
I got my ENS Approved today. So Happy Today.
I hope everyone who is been waiting for decision get approval soon. 
Good Luck to Everyone


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Tisen said:


> Hi guys
> Thanks for Reply
> I got my ENS Approved today. So Happy Today.
> I hope everyone who is been waiting for decision get approval soon.
> Good Luck to Everyone


Many Many Congratulations. When did you apply?


----------



## Tisen

VISHPHARMA said:


> Many Many Congratulations. When did you apply?


Thanks Vishpharma

My MA applied on 22-8-2014 via online.


----------



## manu.tmj

PR granted this morning!! So happy  !

Time to celebrate, finally !

It was processed by APS4, not sure what that means.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

manu.tmj said:


> PR granted this morning!! So happy  !
> 
> Time to celebrate, finally !
> 
> It was processed by APS4, not sure what that means.


Congratulations!!!!! It makes your Christmas more joyful... Enjoy


----------



## rb15

VISHPHARMA said:


> Congratulations!!!!! It makes your Christmas more joyful... Enjoy


Congrats 

When did you submit your application ?


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. Best wishes to you both for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



manu.tmj said:


> PR granted this morning!! So happy  !
> Time to celebrate, finally !
> It was processed by APS4, not sure what that means.


----------



## Ricky sharma

*Sharma*

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to share my 186 file status with you all as I have been following this forum from last 2 months.

Lodgement date of nomination and application 186-: 24 july 2014

Case officer asked for more documents on 8th November and few of my friends were telling me that they give their answer after 30 days after the date they have asked for documents . So hopefully tomorrow is the day I am waiting from last 8 years.

Fingers crossed 
Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing .


----------



## jorgeandrems

Ricky sharma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share my 186 file status with you all as I have been following this forum from last 2 months.
> 
> Lodgement date of nomination and application 186-: 24 july 2014
> 
> Case officer asked for more documents on 8th November and few of my friends were telling me that they give their answer after 30 days after the date they have asked for documents . So hopefully tomorrow is the day I am waiting from last 8 years.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing .


Did you get any news about your visa? Would you mind sharing what type of documents have been requested? Cheers! =)


----------



## Ricky sharma

jorgeandrems said:


> Did you get any news about your visa? Would you mind sharing what type of documents have been requested? Cheers! =)


Hi 
No update regarding the file yet.

They only asked me for training documents and some payslips.


----------



## jorgeandrems

Ricky sharma said:


> Hi
> No update regarding the file yet.
> 
> They only asked me for training documents and some payslips.


Fingers crossed! =)
Do we need to provide payslips? I have only attached the Reference Letters from all my employers (186 - Direct Entry). Would it be enough to prove my employment history / work experience?


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Ricky sharma said:


> Hi
> No update regarding the file yet.
> 
> They only asked me for training documents and some payslips.


Hi Ricky, 
Good luck..
Did you put the group certificates for 2 years at the time of application?


----------



## Ricky sharma

VISHPHARMA said:


> Hi Ricky,
> Good luck..
> Did you put the group certificates for 2 years at the time of application?


Hi guys

I have lodged mine through Temporary Residence Transition stream . So I did submit group certificates for last two years and than they asked for pay slips .

Good luck for guys. Cheers!!


----------



## Saimaa

Hi guys, Is any one in this forum got any info about processing of applications which were applied in September?&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## WishingStar

Hi All! Just want to share my timeline here...
Sept 1-Nomination and Visa Application, Decision Ready, with MA, family of 6,high risk, 457 to 186 TRT
Oct8 Medical,
08 Dec Granted !

Thanks for all your input and goodluck to those waiting!


----------



## Saimaa

WishingStar said:


> Hi All! Just want to share my timeline here...
> Sept 1-Nomination and Visa Application, Decision Ready, with MA, family of 6,high risk, 457 to 186 TRT
> Oct8 Medical,
> 08 Dec Granted !
> 
> Thanks for all your input and goodluck to those waiting!


My Heartly Congrats mate!

Thanks for the upadate. Mine was applied 3rd week of September through MA!

Eagerly wating for .....


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Saimaa said:


> My Heartly Congrats mate!
> 
> Thanks for the upadate. Mine was applied 3rd week of September through MA!
> 
> Eagerly wating for .....


Good Luck Saimaa, hope you get your Christmas gift soon


----------



## Ricky sharma

Ricky sharma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to share my 186 file status with you all as I have been following this forum from last 2 months.
> 
> Lodgement date of nomination and application 186-: 24 july 2014
> 
> Case officer asked for more documents on 8th November and few of my friends were telling me that they give their answer after 30 days after the date they have asked for documents . So hopefully tomorrow is the day I am waiting from last 8 years.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing .


Hello everyone

Wait is over . I got my PR grant yesterday. Wish you all best of luck. Cheers


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Ricky sharma said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Wait is over . I got my PR grant yesterday. Wish you all best of luck. Cheers


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Ricky Sharma. Very best wishes for your journey in Australia. 



Ricky sharma said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Wait is over . I got my PR grant yesterday. Wish you all best of luck. Cheers


----------



## jorgeandrems

Ricky sharma said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Wait is over . I got my PR grant yesterday. Wish you all best of luck. Cheers


Great news! Congrats mate! =)


----------



## Ricky sharma

jorgeandrems said:


> Great news! Congrats mate! =)


Thanks wonderful people. God bless


----------



## franklybibas

*I applied ENS 186 on 26 November 1014*

Hi all
I lodged my ens 186 on 26th of November and received an acknowledgement letter " application received". I had medical on 1st December. If someone lodged ens on that day and get any information, please update me as well.


----------



## Saimaa

Good morning to all wonderfull guys in this forum. Any one had any info about ENS 186 applications which were applied in September? Mine was applied in 3rd week of September; both nomination and Visa application together through MA, No correspondence till today from DIBP. Waiting for my application to be approved ASAP as I should travel overseas.
Thanks.


----------



## rb15

I have applied in the first week, No news from them yet.


----------



## jcaputo79

*Visa Approved*

Hello everybody,

Just wanted to say that this forum was absolutely awesome for me when I was waiting for my 186 Visa to get approved.

Timeline:

Nomination and Application submitted: August 15, 2014.

Visa approved: December 11, 2014.

Good luck to everybody who are waiting for a response!


----------



## jorgeandrems

I have applied later in September and still no answer. Still within the timeline though. =)


----------



## mk020502

186 Visa Applied on 18 Nov along with medical test results (nomination already approved) & still no answer... waiting


----------



## rb15

They do work on saturdays too... Hope yo hear somethin on 27th


----------



## aussiesteve

rb15 said:


> They do work on saturdays too... Hope yo hear somethin on 27th


Work on Saturday? In fact December 29th is an Australian Government Holiday as well.


----------



## rb15

aussiesteve said:


> Work on Saturday? In fact December 29th is an Australian Government Holiday as well.


Yeah true.....

https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/public-holidays.htm


----------



## Ricky sharma

Yes they asked me some documents on Saturday 08/11/14


----------



## aussiesteve

Ricky sharma said:


> Yes they asked me some documents on Saturday 08/11/14


Wow maybe they are working overtime to catch up , normal working days are Monday to Friday.


----------



## harryneedinfo

*why ESN 186,187*

Hi Seniors

Could anybody tell my what is the maximum processing time for ESN 186,187 ? My brother has applied for employer sponsored or nominated visa 186,187 in april 2014 and didn't get anything until now. Is it normal to wait this long or his lawyer is playing some kind of game for money ?

PLEASE REPLY


----------



## Maggie-May24

DIBP has no fixed time requirement for processing visa applications, so while many are completed in 3-6 months, in reality they can take much longer depending on the applicant circumstances.

Which visa did he apply for, 186 or 187 (these are two different visas)?


----------



## harryneedinfo

Maggie-May24 said:


> DIBP has no fixed time requirement for processing visa applications, so while many are completed in 3-6 months, in reality they can take much longer depending on the applicant circumstances.
> 
> Which visa did he apply for, 186 or 187 (these are two different visas)?


when i check his application online it says Permanent employer sponsored or nominated visa (186,187) status: In Progress


----------



## rb15

Hello everyone, any updates on september applications?


----------



## Saimaa

rb15 said:


> Hello everyone, any updates on september applications?





WishingStar said:


> Hi All! Just want to share my timeline here...
> Sept 1-Nomination and Visa Application, Decision Ready, with MA, family of 6,high risk, 457 to 186 TRT
> Oct8 Medical,
> 08 Dec Granted !
> 
> Thanks for all your input and goodluck to those waiting!


Hi This is the latest news I heard 3 weeks back.
I am not sure on which date applications the DIBP are currently working.
By the way when did yours' applied?


----------



## rb15

I applied on 5th Sept 2014.


----------



## Polar

Nothing here. Last update 01/12.


----------



## Saimaa

rb15 said:


> I applied on 5th Sept 2014.


Hi The latest Allocation dates can be find here: Hope this can help to get an idea and can determine when your application will be allocated; But I didn't find subcalss 186 and 187 in this list:

Please go through this link:
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Polar

I had to send some additional documentation so I got an automated reply back: We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014.

They requested one last piece of paper from HR so I hope they'll simply approve the Nomination and then the Application soon. 18/01 will be five months since the Nomination and the Application have been lodged.

Fingers crossed!

Also:

NEW! CONTACTING THE PROCESSING CENTRE
Please note that all email correspondence must now be sent to the [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> mailbox only, regardless of the state where the application is being processed or whether you have received correspondence from another mailbox.
As of February 2015 all client correspondence will be generated from [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> until that time you may still see the [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> or [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> addresses on correspondence. If you have sent an email to either [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> or [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> please do not send a duplicate email. All emails previously sent to VIC or WA mailboxes will be automatically redirected to NSW PSE Mailbox
It is important that you are specific in the subject line of your email as this will ensure your email is efficiently filtered to the correct team.


----------



## Saimaa

Polar said:


> I had to send some additional documentation so I got an automated reply back: We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014.
> 
> They requested one last piece of paper from HR so I hope they'll simply approve the Nomination and then the Application soon. 18/01 will be five months since the Nomination and the Application have been lodged.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Also:
> 
> NEW! CONTACTING THE PROCESSING CENTRE
> Please note that all email correspondence must now be sent to the [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> mailbox only, regardless of the state where the application is being processed or whether you have received correspondence from another mailbox.
> As of February 2015 all client correspondence will be generated from [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> until that time you may still see the [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> or [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> addresses on correspondence. If you have sent an email to either [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> or [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> please do not send a duplicate email. All emails previously sent to VIC or WA mailboxes will be automatically redirected to NSW PSE Mailbox
> It is important that you are specific in the subject line of your email as this will ensure your email is efficiently filtered to the correct team.


Thanks Ploar for the update.
Good luck and hope you get a good news soon.


----------



## Polar

Has anyone ever asked for the results of their Medical Exam?

The Doctor told me I can ask my CO for the results, but I'm not sure if I should do it now or wait until my PR is approved (which will hopefully be soon).

Cheers!


----------



## roninSS

good news for me

application lodged online: 25 Aug
all relevant documents submitted online: 27 Sept
medical: 17 Dec
Visa granted: 09 Jan

no additional info requested except the medical.

family of 4 from a high risk country


----------



## Polar

Grats!

I think I should be next to get it.


----------



## Saimaa

roninSS said:


> good news for me
> 
> application lodged online: 25 Aug
> all relevant documents submitted online: 27 Sept
> medical: 17 Dec
> Visa granted: 09 Jan
> 
> no additional info requested except the medical.
> 
> family of 4 from a high risk country


Congrats! Thanks for sharing your time frame.


----------



## mk020502

roninSS said:


> good news for me
> 
> application lodged online: 25 Aug
> all relevant documents submitted online: 27 Sept
> medical: 17 Dec
> Visa granted: 09 Jan
> no additional info requested except the medical.
> 
> family of 4 from a high risk country


Congrats, thanks for sharing the time line.


----------



## jorgeandrems

roninSS said:


> good news for me
> 
> application lodged online: 25 Aug
> all relevant documents submitted online: 27 Sept
> medical: 17 Dec
> Visa granted: 09 Jan
> 
> no additional info requested except the medical.
> 
> family of 4 from a high risk country


Very good news! Congrats!


----------



## montu_seshil

Hi all,
been following this forum for last 4 years !
We have applied for 186 - Temp Entry stream on 09/01/2015. thought would just share some experience with everyone here.

Arrived on student visa - July 2008
Applied for Temporary Resident (subclass 485) (were not eligible for PR that time) - 09/08/2010
Obtained 485 visa - 04/05/2012
Applied for 457 visa - 20/08/2012
Got 457 visa - 23/08/2012 (yes in just 3 days, i did signed just form, everything were completed by my employer )
Applied for 186 visa - 09/01/2015 (all documents were submitted, including medical)
Decision - awaiting.

thanks everybody,really appreciated.
seshil


----------



## mehsan

Dear Harry. .
Thanks for the helpful reply.
like you estimated in previous reply that I may get the PR approval by December, the fact is i am still waiting for the approval. Can you suggest me is it normal for DiBP to take 4 months to approve. I haven't heard nothing so far regarding my Application. I applied my 186 visa on 17th September. 

Kindly reply.

Regards 
mahsan


----------



## franklybibas

roninSS said:


> good news for me
> 
> application lodged online: 25 Aug
> all relevant documents submitted online: 27 Sept
> medical: 17 Dec
> Visa granted: 09 Jan
> 
> no additional info requested except the medical.
> 
> family of 4 from a high risk country


Congratulation buddy. Thanks for your updates.


----------



## Polar

mehsan said:


> Dear Harry. .
> Thanks for the helpful reply.
> like you estimated in previous reply that I may get the PR approval by December, the fact is i am still waiting for the approval. Can you suggest me is it normal for DiBP to take 4 months to approve. I haven't heard nothing so far regarding my Application. I applied my 186 visa on 17th September.
> 
> Kindly reply.
> 
> Regards
> mahsan


I applied on 18/08 and I've been contacted by a CO on 01/12 when additional documentation was requested. Nothing's happened since so I hope they've shaken off the summer break and they'll get things done soon. I'm getting a bit restless here - this week will be five months since the application.

Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## harry007

mehsan said:


> Dear Harry. .
> Thanks for the helpful reply.
> like you estimated in previous reply that I may get the PR approval by December, the fact is i am still waiting for the approval. Can you suggest me is it normal for DiBP to take 4 months to approve. I haven't heard nothing so far regarding my Application. I applied my 186 visa on 17th September.
> 
> Kindly reply.
> 
> Regards
> mahsan


Hi Mahsan, please don't stress my friend applied on 3 September and he is still waiting for approval. They are taking longer time in processing Aug application. Wait for couple of more weeks and you will get a good news !!!


----------



## harry007

Good News, Now they have got 1 extra team to process 186 applications.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

harry007 said:


> Good News, Now they have got 1 extra team to process 186 applications.


From where did you get that news my friend ?


----------



## harry007

VISHPHARMA said:


> From where did you get that news my friend ?


My MA told me that they have extra team working on 186 visa because of too many application pending.


----------



## Saimaa

harry007 said:


> My MA told me that they have extra team working on 186 visa because of too many application pending.


Thanks harry007 for sharing the cool information. I am almost distressed since a while waiting for outcome of my 186 application decision. One of my friends got his PR just in 91 days after lodge his application through MA. Mine already crossed 115 days. Still nothing hearing from DIBP.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

harry007 said:


> My MA told me that they have extra team working on 186 visa because of too many application pending.


Thanks Harry..


----------



## Saimaa

Saimaa said:


> Hi The latest Allocation dates can be find here: Hope this can help to get an idea and can determine when your application will be allocated; But I didn't find subcalss 186 and 187 in this list:
> 
> Please go through this link:
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Hi friends,

DIBP website just got updated with upto date allocation status.
Hope this can be helpful. Have a good luck who are awaiting for a decision.

Please go through the below link:

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Saimaa said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> DIBP website just got updated with upto date allocation status.
> Hope this can be helpful. Have a good luck who are awaiting for a decision.
> 
> Please go through the below link:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Hi Saimaa
Is there any information available for 186 ?


----------



## Polar

Saimaa said:


> 115 days


151 here.


----------



## vimal_jamaha

Hello Everyone,

i am new to this forum, was referred by a friend.

Nomination and PR lodged on the 3rd of November 2014.
Medicals uploaded on the 5th november.

been checking online, and it was still processing and the documents still had the 3rd november on the date column

i checked on the 16th of Jan 2015, and all the documents have status received, and the date column shows the 15th of Jan.

does it mean a case officer is looking at my case?


----------



## bmacavanza

How did you check online? What is the website? Cheers



vimal_jamaha said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i am new to this forum, was referred by a friend.
> 
> Nomination and PR lodged on the 3rd of November 2014.
> Medicals uploaded on the 5th november.
> 
> been checking online, and it was still processing and the documents still had the 3rd november on the date column
> 
> i checked on the 16th of Jan 2015, and all the documents have status received, and the date column shows the 15th of Jan.
> 
> does it mean a case officer is looking at my case?


----------



## VISHPHARMA

vimal_jamaha said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i am new to this forum, was referred by a friend.
> 
> Nomination and PR lodged on the 3rd of November 2014.
> Medicals uploaded on the 5th november.
> 
> been checking online, and it was still processing and the documents still had the 3rd november on the date column
> 
> i checked on the 16th of Jan 2015, and all the documents have status received, and the date column shows the 15th of Jan.
> 
> does it mean a case officer is looking at my case?


Not really my friend, I applied on 9th nov and documents went to received on 24th nov since than waiting


----------



## shoyeb

Hi friends,
I have been following this forum since long time,

I applied 186 Nomination on 18th August 2014
Applied 186 visa application 26th September 2014.
My MA said me that case officer is appointed on 27th November 2014. and he asked for few documents and my employer sent the documents within 2 hours.
I have done my medical already.

Still waiting for news, 
Can any one suggest when my visa will be granted


----------



## mk020502

Came to from my MA that the Department is processing applications from late September 2014 and that a task force to clear these out has been allocated to a number of applications. 

Applicants can expedite the case if one can prove / provide evidence of reason why PR is required urgently. The reasons could be any work reason, or birth of a child.

Just thought of sharing this with the group.


----------



## harry007

mk020502 said:


> Came to from my MA that the Department is processing applications from late September 2014 and that a task force to clear these out has been allocated to a number of applications.
> 
> Applicants can expedite the case if one can prove / provide evidence of reason why PR is required urgently. The reasons could be any work reason, or birth of a child.
> 
> Just thought of sharing this with the group.


That's good news, Thanks for sharing. When did you applied your nomination and visa application.


----------



## mk020502

harry007 said:


> That's good news, Thanks for sharing. When did you applied your nomination and visa application.


18th Nov 2014.


----------



## Polar

Once we're on a 186, are we only allowed to work for one employer (like on 457)?


----------



## harry007

mk020502 said:


> 18th Nov 2014.


My friend got grant letter today. He applied on 16 Sept which means they are not processing end of sept. They are actually processing mid sept. Hopefully they finish sept application in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## rb15

I have applied on 5th Sept, Still no news from them. hopefully something in this week on next week.


----------



## mk020502

harry007 said:


> My friend got grant letter today. He applied on 16 Sept which means they are not processing end of sept. They are actually processing mid sept. Hopefully they finish sept application in 2 to 3 weeks.


They cleared 16th Sept application means they should be processing week 3 & 4 application's now


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Changes in the ENS/RSMS Processing Section

On 22 November 2014 the ENS/RSMS Processing Section moved to a new processing system and all applications lodged from this date will be processed in ICSE. As you are aware this section processes applications in date order and are currently allocating applications lodged in August 2014.

A small team of case officers will be working in the new system and so you will see some of your more recently lodged applications being processed ahead of those lodged before 22 November 2014. We will continue to prioritise those applications in GVP by date order until we complete that caseload.

Please do not contact the processing area to request to have cases lodged prior to 22 November 2014 to be escalated just because you may have had a more recent application finalised before one which was lodged in August, September or October 2014
This message was broadcasted on this page (10 Dec 2014):



__ https://www.facebook.com/CrespinMigration/posts/869770629724035


----------



## Polar

This is getting frustrating already. At first it was up to five months, then up to six, and now it's up to eight months for the process. Changing offices, allocating and re-allocating applications, requesting paperwork already uploaded... It's just very frustrating.


----------



## Polar

VISHPHARMA said:


> Changes in the ENS/RSMS Processing Section
> 
> On 22 November 2014 the ENS/RSMS Processing Section moved to a new processing system and all applications lodged from this date will be processed in ICSE. As you are aware this section processes applications in date order and are currently allocating applications lodged in August 2014.
> 
> A small team of case officers will be working in the new system and so you will see some of your more recently lodged applications being processed ahead of those lodged before 22 November 2014. We will continue to prioritise those applications in GVP by date order until we complete that caseload.
> 
> Please do not contact the processing area to request to have cases lodged prior to 22 November 2014 to be escalated just because you may have had a more recent application finalised before one which was lodged in August, September or October 2014
> This message was broadcasted on this page (10 Dec 2014): https://www.facebook.com/CrespinMigr...69770629724035


Can't open the link, but thanks for the info.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Polar said:


> Can't open the link, but thanks for the info.






__ https://www.facebook.com/CrespinMigration/posts/869770629724035


----------



## Polar

Polar said:


> Once we're on a 186, are we only allowed to work for one employer (like on 457)?


Just FYI, after talking to an Immigration Agent today, I was informed that once on 186, one has to "make a genuine effort to work for one's sponsor". Nothing else is mentioned in regard to being able to work for more than one employer, so I suggested that as long as one works for one's sponsor, it is allowed to do something else on the side. The Agent wouldn't confirm that (she was very picky about her wording) and only repeated the quote. So I'll take it as a yes - you can work with more than one employer while on 186 (as long as you keep working for the sponsor).

It's turned out to be an issue for me as I had an opportunity to do some academic research for a short period, but was unable to as I haven't been granted PR yet. Also, I was informed that 186 now takes 6-8 months instead of 6 months, as stated on the Immi website.

Cheers!


----------



## Polar

Speak of the devil, I just got an email from my HR person that the Nomination's been approved. Now it's just a waiting game of how long it takes for the Visa Application to get approved. Fingers crossed.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Polar said:


> Speak of the devil, I just got an email from my HR person that the Nomination's been approved. Now it's just a waiting game of how long it takes for the Visa Application to get approved. Fingers crossed.


Many Many Congrats Polar..


----------



## Polar

VISHPHARMA said:


> Hey!! Good Luck Polar
> When did you do your Nomination and Visa file? I just wondering what months of files they are processing.
> Thanks





Saimaa said:


> Hi Polar,
> Nice to hear from you that your's application is moving along. When did you applied? If you share, we can get a rough idea on ours


My apologies - I was overseas and must've missed these posts.

I don't know why the timeline wasn't shown, but here goes:
18 Aug Nomination and Application
01 Dec CO Assigned
21 Jan Nomination Approved (just now!)
?? ??? Visa Approved.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Polar

VISHPHARMA said:


> Many Many Congrats Polar..


Thanks! The wait's not over though... ^^


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Polar said:


> Thanks! The wait's not over though... ^^


Anyway you won the half battle, that would give you big relieve for visa application


----------



## Polar

VISHPHARMA said:


> Anyway you won the half battle, that would give you big relieve for visa application


Definitely - best news I've gotten in a long time.


----------



## Polar

If someone called from Immigration to request something, would they be calling with blocked ID? And if they did, would they leave a message?


----------



## Polar

I poked them a bit, making sure my Nomination and Application were linked. Three minutes later, there it is.



> Finalised	23 Jan 2015


 

Good luck, everyone who's waiting, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Polar said:


> I poked them a bit, making sure my Nomination and Application were linked. Three minutes later, there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone who's waiting, and thanks for sharing.


Many Congrats my friend.. Happy for you


----------



## Polar

Thanks - I was getting miserable already. I missed out on a great job opportunity and my bank account was just hacked, so this is a nice counterbalance. 

Have a great long weekend!


----------



## franklybibas

Polar said:


> I poked them a bit, making sure my Nomination and Application were linked. Three minutes later, there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone who's waiting, and thanks for sharing.


Congratulation Polar.


----------



## mk020502

Polar said:


> I poked them a bit, making sure my Nomination and Application were linked. Three minutes later, there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone who's waiting, and thanks for sharing.


Congrats Mate...


----------



## Polar

Thanks!


----------



## Saimaa

Polar said:


> I poked them a bit, making sure my Nomination and Application were linked. Three minutes later, there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone who's waiting, and thanks for sharing.


Congrats Polar, Enjoy your residency


----------



## Sabindra

Hello guys, I had created a Immi account. I mistakenly imported my application in my account. My Application of 186 visa was applied my MA. My question is does my MA will have my application in his account now, because it is showing in my account.



Regards
Sabindra


----------



## Polar

I don't think it's an issue. It's just linked up so various people can see it. HR applied for my visa and I still linked it up so I can keep track of it. You should both be able to see it with no issues.



Sabindra said:


> Hello guys, I had created a Immi account. I mistakenly imported my application in my account. My Application of 186 visa was applied my MA. My question is does my MA will have my application in his account now, because it is showing in my account.
> 
> Regards
> Sabindra


----------



## Sabindra

Thank you polar


----------



## Saimaa

WishingStar said:


> Hi All! Just want to share my timeline here...
> Sept 1-Nomination and Visa Application, Decision Ready, with MA, family of 6,high risk, 457 to 186 TRT
> Oct8 Medical,
> 08 Dec Granted !
> 
> Thanks for all your input and goodluck to those waiting!


Good day Guys.

Is any one who applied after 1st week of September their application got approved. I have applied my nomination+ visa applications in 3rd week of September through MA. Nothing been heard from DIBP. One of my friends applied in mid July and he got his pr approved in just 93 days. Mine already crossed 130 days. Still waiting. Very frustrating.


----------



## ra314

Good day mine is also on 3rd week of September still no news


----------



## rb15

I had applied on 5th Sept, Still no news :-(


----------



## mehsan

Hello Saimaa
I reckon there are way too many 186 applications than they expected and due to which there is a serious delay in processing applications.. 
I applied my 186 Visa application on 17th September 2014 and haven't heard a bit from the Migration... Therefore we all must hold our patience and become more aware that there can be further delay unless the DiBP comes up with a special team to sort the visa application outcomes..

Regards


----------



## RHCP4ever

Hello everyone Im new in this site.Can anyone give me some advise to my ens 186 application?


----------



## ra314

Hi if any one needs to know how to get pcc from Singapore or how to get finger print certified in Australia, please let me know I am happy to share with any one


----------



## RHCP4ever

Hello guys, Im sure Im in the right place.Can anyone give me some advice for my application ???My employer applied my nomination on August last year and it was approved on Nov. 28.I lodged my visa on Dec.3 through MA and got some acknowledgement letter and bridging visa the same day.I did medical the next week and when i created immiacct online,it says {in progress}.My question is does it mean I have a CO now?Because I didnt hear anything from my MA since it was lodged.Thanks in advance


----------



## Saimaa

RHCP4ever said:


> Hello guys, Im sure Im in the right place.Can anyone give me some advice for my application ???My employer applied my nomination on August last year and it was approved on Nov. 28.I lodged my visa on Dec.3 through MA and got some acknowledgement letter and bridging visa the same day.I did medical the next week and when i created immiacct online,it says {in progress}.My question is does it mean I have a CO now?Because I didnt hear anything from my MA since it was lodged.Thanks in advance


I heard from my MA that DIBP currently proceesing applications which were applied in September.


----------



## RHCP4ever

Polar said:


> I poked them a bit, making sure my Nomination and Application were linked. Three minutes later, there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone who's waiting, and thanks for sharing.





VISHPHARMA said:


> Many Congrats my friend.. Happy for you





Saimaa said:


> I heard from my MA that DIBP currently proceesing applications which were applied in September.


Hi Saimaa thanks for the info.I just want to know if my nomination was approved is that mean Ive already have case officer?


----------



## Maggie-May24

RHCP4ever said:


> Hi Saimaa thanks for the info.I just want to know if my nomination was approved is that mean Ive already have case officer?


Unfortunately not necessarily. If the application is lodged before the nomination is approved, then typically the case officer who reviewed the nomination will quickly move onto the application and it may be approved within a couple of weeks of the nomination. If the application is lodged after the nomination is approved, it seems you go back to the end of the queue and it can take a few months.

But this is based on what most applicants experience, and it's possible any application will be processed more quickly/slowly.


----------



## RHCP4ever

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unfortunately not necessarily. If the application is lodged before the nomination is approved, then typically the case officer who reviewed the nomination will quickly move onto the application and it may be approved within a couple of weeks of the nomination. If the application is lodged after the nomination is approved, it seems you go back to the end of the queue and it can take a few months.
> 
> But this is based on what most applicants experience, and it's possible any application will be processed more quickly/slowly.


Thanks Maggie-May24.One more question please,.How do I know if I already have CO?my immi acct says in progress and Ive done all req.and medical.


----------



## Maggie-May24

You may never know when you have a CO. In my case, I lodged my application including all paperwork, medicals and police checks. I didn't hear anything from DIBP until I was sent an email advising my visa had been granted. They generally only contact you if they need further information.


----------



## Sabindra

Hello guys, just a quick question how much time does it take for the nomination to be approved. Its already 90 days now. 



Regards
Sabindra


----------



## franklybibas

Hi Sabindra, When did you apply? have you applied nomination and visa together? Wish you all the best


----------



## Sabindra

franklybibas said:


> Hi Sabindra, When did you apply? have you applied nomination and visa together? Wish you all the best[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, My MA applied both the nomination and visa same day. it was on November. Haven't heard anything from MA and Immigarion.
> 
> regards
> sabindra


----------



## franklybibas

I applied on November as well and still no news. Status is still "in progress"


----------



## Saimaa

Sabindra said:


> Hello guys, just a quick question how much time does it take for the nomination to be approved. Its already 90 days now.
> 
> Regards
> Sabindra


Hi, I have applied in September, already 135 days here. No News from DIBP.Still waiting


----------



## Maggie-May24

My company submitted a nomination for a coworker in July and it took just under 5 months to be approved (mid-December). My coworker received his visa approval about a week later.


----------



## mehsan

Got my PR approval today. .. applied on 18th September 2014 approved on 30.01.2015.. good luck to rest of my friends..
Cheers


----------



## Saimaa

mehsan said:


> Got my PR approval today. .. applied on 18th September 2014 approved on 30.01.2015.. good luck to rest of my friends..
> Cheers


Congrats Mehsan. Enjoy your residency.


----------



## ra314

Congrats mate enjoy your residency


----------



## RHCP4ever

Maggie-May24 said:


> You may never know when you have a CO. In my case, I lodged my application including all paperwork, medicals and police checks. I didn't hear anything from DIBP until I was sent an email advising my visa had been granted. They generally only contact you if they need further information.


Thanks for a very useful info.I just have to wait til it was approved.I lodged mine 2 months ago via MA


----------



## RHCP4ever

Sabindra said:


> Hello guys, just a quick question how much time does it take for the nomination to be approved. Its already 90 days now.
> 
> Regards
> Sabindra


Hey Sabindra mine was approved 3 and half months.Just give yourself a couple of weeks more.Hope that helps


----------



## RHCP4ever

mehsan said:


> Got my PR approval today. .. applied on 18th September 2014 approved on 30.01.2015.. good luck to rest of my friends..
> Cheers


congrats mate


----------



## VISHPHARMA

ByronSmith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Over at Pomsinoz forum we have a similar thread open which is tracking ENS 186 visas.
> 
> I created an online google spreadsheet to help ease the waiting and wondering.
> 
> bit.ly/1Gfs4qI (needs http, cant do because I'm new )
> 
> It's editable by all, so if you wish, please add your timeline, Nom. date, Nom grant date, Visa lodge date and Visa grant date.
> 
> It gives us a fairly good indication of where the department is with grants.
> 
> Enjoy.


hi mate 
you are doing great work, keep it up... much appreciate. http://bit.ly/1Gfs4qI


----------



## ra314

ra314 said:


> Good day mine is also on 3rd week of September still no news


I have been asked to fill form 1221 for me and my wife anyone has been asked to do same?


----------



## Saimaa

ra314 said:


> I have been asked to fill form 1221 for me and my wife anyone has been asked to do same?


Good luck&#128516; Atleast you came to know that your application being processed. So you should be getting your PR soon. Congrats.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Skillselect ENS 186 Applications Live Spreadsheet 
http://bit.ly/1Gfs4qI
Add and update your own entry.


----------



## Sabindra

What's the number For the Immigration.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

sabindra said:


> what's the number for the immigration.


dibp: 131881


----------



## Sabindra

Sick of looking the immiaccount. The page show "in progress" always. No idea when will the nomination get approved and visa granted. waiting waiting


----------



## VISHPHARMA

Congrats Saimaa


----------



## Saimaa

*Wait is over!!*

I wish to share my good news with all.
Got an e-mail from MA saying "Congratulations".
My PR approved today. Nothing heard from DIBP, only got GRANTED e-mail,

Best of luck wo ever waiting for and thanks every one for sharing your thoughts.

Here is my Time line:

Nomination & VISA applied : 26-Sep-2014
Nomination approved & Visa Granted : 05-Feb-2015


----------



## mk020502

Saimaa said:


> I wish to share my good news with all.
> Got an e-mail from MA saying "Congratulations".
> My PR approved today. Nothing heard from DIBP, only got GRANTED e-mail,
> 
> Best of luck wo ever waiting for and thanks every one for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> Here is my Time line:
> 
> Nomination & VISA applied : 26-Sep-2014
> Nomination approved & Visa Granted : 05-Feb-2015


Congrats Saimaa.


----------



## franklybibas

Saimaa said:


> I wish to share my good news with all.
> Got an e-mail from MA saying "Congratulations".
> My PR approved today. Nothing heard from DIBP, only got GRANTED e-mail,
> 
> Best of luck wo ever waiting for and thanks every one for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> Here is my Time line:
> 
> Nomination & VISA applied : 26-Sep-2014
> Nomination approved & Visa Granted : 05-Feb-2015


congratulation Saimaa! All the best for your future.


----------



## RHCP4ever

Saimaa said:


> I wish to share my good news with all.
> Got an e-mail from MA saying "Congratulations".
> My PR approved today. Nothing heard from DIBP, only got GRANTED e-mail,
> 
> Best of luck wo ever waiting for and thanks every one for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> Here is my Time line:
> 
> Nomination & VISA applied : 26-Sep-2014
> Nomination approved & Visa Granted : 05-Feb-2015


Congrats Saimaa


----------



## shoyeb

Finally the most amazing news heard,

Got Permanent Residency.
Thank you everyone for posting your time line, It gave me patience to wait.

My timeline:
186 Nomination on 18th August 2014
186 Visa Application on 26th September 2014
Nomination approved on 6th January 2015
Visa Grant on 6th February 2015.

Best of luck all my friends who are waiting for good news.

Thank you very much friends


----------



## Dinkum

*Congrats & good luck!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. Best wishes for a happy, successful and long life in Oz. 



shoyeb said:


> Finally the most amazing news heard,
> 
> Got Permanent Residency.
> Thank you everyone for posting your time line, It gave me patience to wait.
> 
> My timeline:
> 186 Nomination on 18th August 2014
> 186 Visa Application on 26th September 2014
> Nomination approved on 6th January 2015
> Visa Grant on 6th February 2015.
> 
> Best of luck all my friends who are waiting for good news.
> 
> Thank you very much friends


----------



## VISHPHARMA

hey Guys, its so quite nowadays, anybody got their grant ?


----------



## ckwan

hi guys,

i have applied my nomination on June 25th. and they asked for further informations from my boss on Sep 24th. Then i put my application in straight after that since i thought my nomination is ok.

i havent heard anything from them since then...beside i asked my MA to ask my CO, but a different CO from the same team replied says 'a case officer will review the received info shortly and you will be contacted if further details are required or if a decision is made.'

what should i do now???

thanks in advance


----------



## ra314

Just wait mate nothing much you can do and don't ask so much to co


----------



## jorgeandrems

Hey guys,

Just one question: Would you get a faster 1st response from DIBP if you submit a "decision ready" application? I mean, if you have some documents pending, does it means that your application will be reviewed AFTER the ones that have been submitted with all documents included and are ready to be approved?


----------



## Maggie-May24

Submitting all documents with your application would prevent delays whey they required you to go take the medical or police checks, so yes it should be processed more quickly.


----------



## mk020502

I have heard from my MA, visa application which are submitted after 22nd Nov 2014 are getting processed much faster. Is there any one who has submitted application on or after 23rd Nov 2014 and visa has been approved.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

mk020502 said:


> I have heard from my MA, visa application which are submitted after 22nd Nov 2014 are getting processed much faster. Is there any one who has submitted application on or after 23rd Nov 2014 and visa has been approved.


Hey mk, Have a look on Visa Timeline


----------



## mk020502

VISHPHARMA said:


> Hey mk, Have a look on Visa Timeline


Thanks Vish.


----------



## rb15

Hello everyone,

Got my PR approval today.
My timeline as follows
186 direct entry.
Application and nomination submited on 5th sept 2014 as decission ready.
Pcc and medicals done on 8th oct 2014.
No docs requested; directly got the approval. 
I would like to thank this forum and all the members here. And wish everyone all the best. Cheers


----------



## VISHPHARMA

rb15 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Got my PR approval today.
> My timeline as follows
> 186 direct entry.
> Application and nomination submited on 5th sept 2014 as decission ready.
> Pcc and medicals done on 8th oct 2014.
> No docs requested; directly got the approval.
> I would like to thank this forum and all the members here. And wish everyone all the best. Cheers


Many Many Congrats Rb


----------



## JULIANR

Hi guys,

Does somebody know if Direct Entry Streem application takes longer to be processed than a Transition Streem application? (considering both decision ready) I have the feeling that it does.

Cheers


----------



## mk020502

rb15 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Got my PR approval today.
> My timeline as follows
> 186 direct entry.
> Application and nomination submited on 5th sept 2014 as decission ready.
> Pcc and medicals done on 8th oct 2014.
> No docs requested; directly got the approval.
> I would like to thank this forum and all the members here. And wish everyone all the best. Cheers


Congrats RB.


----------



## RHCP4ever

hello everyone?does anyone knows what month the dibp is processing right now?


----------



## jorgeandrems

RHCP4ever said:


> hello everyone?does anyone knows what month the dibp is processing right now?


I've just received an email from DIBP stating the following: "We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014".


----------



## harry007

jorgeandrems said:


> I've just received an email from DIBP stating the following: "We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014".


I've just received an email from DIBP "We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in Oct 2014.


----------



## VISHPHARMA

harry007 said:


> I've just received an email from DIBP "We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in Oct 2014.


Hey Harry 
Did you get any news as you have applied in October


----------



## JULIANR

harry007 said:


> I've just received an email from DIBP "We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in Oct 2014.


Hi jorgeandrems and harry007, where are you based? As you may know, there are different DIBP offices that cover one specific area each, I guess that is why you got different status in the applications currently being allocated. Could you please share your location??

Thank you.


----------



## jorgeandrems

JULIANR said:


> Hi jorgeandrems and harry007, where are you based? As you may know, there are different DIBP offices that cover one specific area each, I guess that is why you got different status in the applications currently being allocated. Could you please share your location??
> 
> Thank you.


I am based in Newcastle/NSW. The email had a header "Email Updated on 20 February 2015" and was sent from [email protected] last Friday, 20 February, 3:49 PM.

My application was lodged in September.


----------



## JULIANR

jorgeandrems said:


> I am based in Newcastle/NSW. The email had a header "Email Updated on 20 February 2015" and was sent from [email protected] last Friday, 20 February, 3:49 PM.
> 
> My application was lodged in September.


Thanks Jorge,

Could you please tell me one more thing. How did you get that email? did you email them asking for the status of their allocation process?

Cheers,


----------



## jorgeandrems

JULIANR said:


> Thanks Jorge,
> 
> Could you please tell me one more thing. How did you get that email? did you email them asking for the status of their allocation process?
> 
> Cheers,


Hi JULIANR,

Yes, that's exactly what I did. Their response was this automated email with the latest updates/infos about the overall allocation process.


----------



## harry007

VISHPHARMA said:


> Hey Harry
> Did you get any news as you have applied in October


Not yet still waiting !!! hopefully soon I would get good news


----------



## harry007

jorgeandrems said:


> I am based in Newcastle/NSW. The email had a header "Email Updated on 20 February 2015" and was sent from [email protected] last Friday, 20 February, 3:49 PM.
> 
> My application was lodged in September.


I got an automated response email updated on 11 feb 2015

We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in October 2014.

How come you got an email on 20 feb 2015 that they are allocating sept application. Not possible


----------



## harry007

JULIANR said:


> Hi jorgeandrems and harry007, where are you based? As you may know, there are different DIBP offices that cover one specific area each, I guess that is why you got different status in the applications currently being allocated. Could you please share your location??
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Julianr, Auto response email is same for all applicant who send email to DIBP. Anyways I am in SA but my migration agent is in Victoria.


----------



## JULIANR

harry007 said:


> I got an automated response email updated on 11 feb 2015
> 
> We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in October 2014.
> 
> How come you got an email on 20 feb 2015 that they are allocating sept application. Not possible


Hi Harry007,

It is possible... I am based in Victoria and sent a blank email just a few minutes ago and got the same statement. (We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014). Also it explains why. It is because VIC and WA applications are being processed by NSW. That email came from NSW.PSE, although I email VIC.PSE.

Because you are in SA, yours is being processed in different office. Just my thoughts.

Cheers,


----------



## harry007

JULIANR said:


> Hi Harry007,
> 
> It is possible... I am based in Victoria and sent a blank email just a few minutes ago and got the same statement. (We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014). Also it explains why. It is because VIC and WA applications are being processed by NSW. That email came from NSW.PSE, although I email VIC.PSE.
> 
> Because you are in SA, yours is being processed in different office. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes but I have send an email to the same email address [email protected]. I should get the same response . My MA saying last week they were allocating Oct applications but now again they have started sept one. I don't know what they are doing and how they are allocating an application.


----------



## mk020502

Please note that all emails concerning your case must be sent directly to your processing team as referenced in the subject line of the email from the department .Please do not send emails directly to case officers.
CONTACTING THE PROCESSING CENTRE
Please note that all email correspondence must now be sent to the [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> mailbox only, regardless of the state where the application is being processed or whether you have received correspondence from another mailbox.
If you have sent an email to either [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> or [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> please do not send a duplicate email. All emails previously sent to VIC or WA mailboxes will be automatically redirected to NSW PSE Mailbox
It is important that you are specific in the subject line of your email as this will ensure your email is efficiently filtered to the correct team.

· Please note the Team reference in the subject line of email received from the Department and please put the Team reference in the subject line of your return email - for example if the subject line has "Team 1" then reply with "Team 1 (and your TRN or file number)" in the subject line.

· If you do not know what team is processing your application then please put the TRN or file number in the subject line

Please note that if you are requested to send specific documents by physical mail to PESE then they must be sent to PESE GPO Box 9984 Sydney NSW 2001 regardless of the office where the application is being processed.

We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014


----------



## mk020502

Hi All, 

Below is the official response I got from DIBP on my query yesterday on application allocation date.
********************************************************************************
Thank you for contacting the department.

At this stage the application has not been allocated to a case officer. We are currently allocating applications that were lodged in September 2014. Cases are allocated in order of receipt so there should be some progress in the very near future.

Once the application is allocated, a case officer will contact you if more information is required.

Thank you for your patience.
********************************************************************************


----------



## YAB

Hi

Employer was asked for extra docs 3 weeks ago.

But since they asked more docs, they have attached on the response email to [email protected]. They said it was fine to do so.

For those that have been asked for extra docs, is it really fine to reply with attachments? Does it say anything on the letter? Do they mention how to action?

I haven't got access to the letter they sent when asked for extra docs, therefore don't know the answer for this. I've been freaking out for ages now.

Timeline as follows:

Nomination: 23rd Sept
Application: 13th Nov
Docs uploaded upfront
Medicals finished in Nov


----------



## jorgeandrems

YAB said:


> Hi
> 
> Employer was asked for extra docs 3 weeks ago.
> 
> But since they asked more docs, they have attached on the response email to [email protected]. They said it was fine to do so.
> 
> For those that have been asked for extra docs, is it really fine to reply with attachments? Does it say anything on the letter? Do they mention how to action?
> 
> I haven't got access to the letter they sent when asked for extra docs, therefore don't know the answer for this. I've been freaking out for ages now.
> 
> Timeline as follows:
> 
> Nomination: 23rd Sept
> Application: 13th Nov
> Docs uploaded upfront
> Medicals finished in Nov


I am not exactly sure as I haven't been asked for extra docs yet. However, I would suggest you to also attach the documents into your online immi application account just to be safe.


----------



## jorgeandrems

Hey guys,

Apart from filling the online application, are we also required to complete the Form 80 - as an 186 Direct Entry applicant?? Does the partner needs to complete this form as well??


----------



## JULIANR

jorgeandrems said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Apart from filling the online application, are we also required to complete the Form 80 - as an 186 Direct Entry applicant?? Does the partner needs to complete this form as well??


Hi Jorge,

Document checklist says that everyone included should provide that form:

"For each person included in the application who is 16 years of age or older: ◦Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment."


----------



## ra314

Hello everyone I have been requested to pay 2nd installament for 186 visa, as my partner don't have functional English. Any one can suggest how long it will take to get grant after payment?


----------



## VISHPHARMA

ra314 said:


> Hello everyone I have been requested to pay 2nd installament for 186 visa, as my partner don't have functional English. Any one can suggest how long it will take to get grant after payment?


Hey Ra314
One of my friend got grant within a week time after payment 2VAC..
If you don't mind, would you like to share your timeline?


----------



## ra314

Hi, my time line is. Nomination & application on 3rd week of September14 pcc in November 14 medical mid January 15


----------



## JULIANR

Good morning,

I'd like to share my Timeline so far:

186 Direct Entry Stream

19/09/14 Nomination
27/09/14 Visa application
04/03/15 More documentation Requested for both, Employer and Applicants.


----------



## ra314

ra314 said:


> Hi, my time line is. Nomination & application on 3rd week of September14 pcc in November 14 medical mid January 15


Hello everyone, 
I would like to share great news that I have received visa grant yesterday. Best of luck to everyone who is in que.


----------



## RHCP4ever

ra314 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to share great news that I have received visa grant yesterday. Best of luck to everyone who is in que.


congratulation ra314


----------



## mk020502

ra314 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to share great news that I have received visa grant yesterday. Best of luck to everyone who is in que.


Congrats Ra314, wish you all the best


----------



## franklybibas

*Visa granted this morning*

Hi Guys 
I got my visa approved this morning. My timeline
Nomination and Visa applied : 26th November 2014
Visa granted 13th March 2014
Good luck to everyone who is waiting for decision.


----------



## ra314

Congrats mate, enjoy your life on the other side of river.


----------



## mk020502

franklybibas said:


> Hi Guys
> I got my visa approved this morning. My timeline
> Nomination and Visa applied : 26th November 2014
> Visa granted 13th March 2014
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting for decision.


Congrats franklybibas.


----------



## RHCP4ever

franklybibas said:


> Hi Guys
> I got my visa approved this morning. My timeline
> Nomination and Visa applied : 26th November 2014
> Visa granted 13th March 2014
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting for decision.


Congrats mate...


----------



## matteob8610

Congrats frankly!!!!

Guys, my company applied for the nomination on 19th of November...no answer as yet!!! When we log in onto the immi account it says in progress as usual...
How is it possible? I think 4 months with no even a request is too much.

Matt


----------



## ra314

matteob8610 said:


> Congrats frankly!!!!
> 
> Guys, my company applied for the nomination on 19th of November...no answer as yet!!! When we log in onto the immi account it says in progress as usual...
> How is it possible? I think 4 months with no even a request is too much.
> 
> Matt


In my case it took 5.5 months, if they are not asking for any additional information this is a good sign. Soon you will get grant directly if you lodged nomination and application together.


----------



## jowey

donmonster said:


> It is great to hear of people getting their visa's so quickly. I got contacted by my case officer requesting more information which I am in the process of getting.
> 
> What I am wondering is if anyone has ever heard of anyone who has gone on to change employer during the process? I know the requirement when applying is that the role is available for 2 years etc but I have been offered a new role right in the middle of the process!!
> 
> I am wondering if I took it and resigned can my employer cancel my application from their end? I heard from my case officer who said I would lose my $3060 application fee but could apply again under a new employer.
> 
> I suppose I am trying to decide what to do, jump ship and hopefully start the process again, or hold tight and hope I get it quickly. Any info greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Can I ask what you decided to do in the end please? Did you get the 186 and then change employer? If so has it been okay or complicated. I want to leave my 186 sponsor after 18 months and am nervous about what will happen if I do. Thanks in advance, Jo


----------



## ra314

jowey said:


> Can I ask what you decided to do in the end please? Did you get the 186 and then change employer? If so has it been okay or complicated. I want to leave my 186 sponsor after 18 months and am nervous about what will happen if I do. Thanks in advance, Jo


In my opinion it's not worthwhile to change during the process, if you are applying under temporary transition scheme then you have to wait for another two years


----------



## franklybibas

ra314 said:


> In my opinion it's not worthwhile to change during the process, if you are applying under temporary transition scheme then you have to wait for another two years


Wait untill get visa approved. Once you got your 186 approved then you are free to leave your current employer any time.


----------



## jowey

I have had the direct entry 186 ENS visa for 18 months and have worked for the sponsor for that period of time, don't want to stay another 6 months as its not a very good place to work. Don't want to risk visa problems though.


----------



## Maggie-May24

ra314 said:


> In my opinion it's not worthwhile to change during the process, if you are applying under temporary transition scheme then you have to wait for another two years


She's not during the process, her 186 visa was granted 18 months ago. There's NO condition on a 186 visa to remain with the employer for 2 years regardless of whether it was direct entry or temporary transition scheme.


----------



## mk020502

Friends,

Has anyone who has filed Visa application in Nov 2014 (01-Nov to 20-Nov), heard anything from DIBP?


----------



## matteob8610

mk020502 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone who has filed Visa application in Nov 2014 (01-Nov to 20-Nov), heard anything from DIBP?


Nomination applied on 19th of Nov. no answer as yet!!!


----------



## franklybibas

HI Maggie
My friend lodged ENS 186 on 18th of November 2014 and Immigration asked a new contract letter from employer on 4th of March and my MA said that she submitted on same day and still no result. When he checked through IMMI Account and there is no new updated date and new document received date. I am just wondering that if new document is submitted to the immigration, does it show to immi account submitted date or MA sends via email address to case officer and can't see to immi account? He is stressing so much because he could not find new update on his immi account. If anybody got same issue, please share here. Thank you.


----------



## mk020502

matteob8610 said:


> Nomination applied on 19th of Nov. no answer as yet!!!


I send a mail to DIBP about application allotment, in the official reply got to know my application has been allocated to a team for processing.


----------



## matteob8610

mk020502 said:


> I send a mail to DIBP about application allotment, in the official reply got to know my application has been allocated to a team for processing.


Can I know when you applied? Which date?

Thanks


----------



## mk020502

matteob8610 said:


> Can I know when you applied? Which date?
> 
> Thanks


Nomination and Visa Application on 18th Nov 2014 & Medical on 24th Nov 2014.


----------



## nobinscaria

matteob8610 said:


> Congrats frankly!!!!
> 
> Guys, my company applied for the nomination on 19th of November...no answer as yet!!! When we log in onto the immi account it says in progress as usual...
> How is it possible? I think 4 months with no even a request is too much.
> 
> Matt


did u get ur visa? did u lodge nomination and visa tohethr?


----------



## nobinscaria

*186 nomination lodged*

hi i have lodged my 186 nomination on 15/03/2015... should i lodge the visa application now or should i wait for the employer nomination to be accepted..its a lot of money, that s y i am hesistating...

if i make the application with nomination and visa together , will it save my time? 
is there any risk involved in it ?

should i wait for the employer nomination to be accepted. in that case how long would it take to get PR?
what is the normal time delay Ens 186 to grant PR ? plz reply


----------



## franklybibas

nobinscaria said:


> hi i have lodged my 186 nomination on 15/03/2015... should i lodge the visa application now or should i wait for the employer nomination to be accepted..its a lot of money, that s y i am hesistating...
> 
> if i make the application with nomination and visa together , will it save my time?
> is there any risk involved in it ?
> 
> should i wait for the employer nomination to be accepted. in that case how long would it take to get PR?
> what is the normal time delay Ens 186 to grant PR ? plz reply


Hi nobin
You don't need to wait nomination approved, if you meet all the requirement u can lodge your visa after nomination. Yes you can save your time if you lodge visa application together. I ldged both together and I got approved both together(97 days). Best wishes


----------



## CCMS

franklybibas said:


> Hi nobin You don't need to wait nomination approved, if you meet all the requirement u can lodge your visa after nomination. Yes you can save your time if you lodge visa application together. I ldged both together and I got approved both together(97 days). Best wishes


You can apply for the visa as soon as the nomination has been lodged. If the nomination is refused then you must withdraw the visa application, otherwise it will be refused.

Depending on the circumstances, sometimes it is safer to wait for the nomination to be decided before lodging the visa application.


----------



## nobinscaria

Will i get the visa fees reimbursed , if the nomination is refused and i withdraw the visa application?
do i have a time frame to with draw the visa application?
Thanks Nick for the reply


----------



## nobinscaria

franklybibas said:


> Hi nobin
> You don't need to wait nomination approved, if you meet all the requirement u can lodge your visa after nomination. Yes you can save your time if you lodge visa application together. I ldged both together and I got approved both together(97 days). Best wishes


Will i get my visa fees reimbursed , if the nomination is refused and i with draw the visa application?
is ther a time frame for with drawing the visa application.. just being on the safer side
thanks Nick fopr the quick reply


----------



## nobinscaria

CCMS said:


> You can apply for the visa as soon as the nomination has been lodged. If the nomination is refused then you must withdraw the visa application, otherwise it will be refused.
> 
> Depending on the circumstances, sometimes it is safer to wait for the nomination to be decided before lodging the visa application.


Will i get my visa fees reimbursed , if the nomination is refused and i with draw the visa application?
is ther a time frame for with drawing the visa application.. just being on the safer side
thanks Nick fopr the quick reply


----------



## CCMS

nobinscaria said:


> Will i get my visa fees reimbursed , if the nomination is refused and i with draw the visa application? is ther a time frame for with drawing the visa application.. just being on the safer side thanks Nick fopr the quick reply


Application fees are rarely reimbursed once a valid application has been lodged.

You may be given the opportunity to withdraw the application rather than having it refused. It depends if that option was ticked in the application form.

There will be a time frame.


----------



## nobinscaria

CCMS said:


> Application fees are rarely reimbursed once a valid application has been lodged.
> 
> You may be given the opportunity to withdraw the application rather than having it refused. It depends if that option was ticked in the application form.
> 
> There will be a time frame.


If that the case , if i lodge the visa pplication agter nomination approval? wiill it take another 4 more months after the nomination approval(al togethr 8)for my visa to approved?
i have seen mostly 4 months is the time frame for nomination and visa approval?
Thank you Nick


----------



## matteob8610

nobinscaria said:


> did u get ur visa? did u lodge nomination and visa tohethr?


Not yet. I'm waiting for the nomination approval. Im not in a rush so I want to be 100% that the nomination is approved and don't waste my money.


----------



## CCMS

nobinscaria said:


> If that the case , if i lodge the visa pplication agter nomination approval? wiill it take another 4 more months after the nomination approval(al togethr 8)for my visa to approved? i have seen mostly 4 months is the time frame for nomination and visa approval? Thank you Nick


It will take longer if you lodge separately. I have had nominations and visas approved on the same day or within days of each other, where they were lodged together.

If I feel that there could be any issues with the nomination, my preference is to wait for the nomination decision ( if possible) before lodging the visa application.


----------



## RHCP4ever

CCMS said:


> It will take longer if you lodge separately. I have had nominations and visas approved on the same day or within days of each other, where they were lodged together.
> 
> If I feel that there could be any issues with the nomination, my preference is to wait for the nomination decision ( if possible) before lodging the visa application.


Hey NIck I lodged my visa application 5 days after my nomination was granted.Unfortunately,its already 4 months now but I didn"t heard anything yet from DIBP.


----------



## CCMS

The nominations take at least 5 to 6 months at the moment. The visa application can't be processed until the nomination has been decided.


----------



## RHCP4ever

CCMS said:


> The nominations take at least 5 to 6 months at the moment. The visa application can't be processed until the nomination has been decided.


I mean my nomination was already approved 5 days before I lodged my visa.But my visa was 4 months now and I have not heard anything since it was lodged.My question is which is faster to approve the visa which is lodge together wit nomination or the one which is like mine.Thanks


----------



## mk020502

After 134 days of wait I finally got my Nomination approved... Hope visa approval won't take to much time. 

Both Nomination and Visa filled on same date..


----------



## mk020502

No more wait....Got my approval for my residency application also .... 
All the best to all those who are still waiting.... hope you get the positive outcome on your application very soon....


----------



## RHCP4ever

mk020502 said:


> No more wait....Got my approval for my residency application also ....
> All the best to all those who are still waiting.... hope you get the positive outcome on your application very soon....


Congrats mate


----------



## valval10

I got a question hope anyone could help

My company has lodged nomination on 5 Dec 2014, but I checked yesterday with MA he said he has yet to apply my visa part. He said in case my company nomination be rejected... I am afraid that my visa will be prospond if i apply now

Please advise...


----------



## RHCP4ever

valval10 said:


> I got a question hope anyone could help
> 
> My company has lodged nomination on 5 Dec 2014, but I checked yesterday with MA he said he has yet to apply my visa part. He said in case my company nomination be rejected... I am afraid that my visa will be prospond if i apply now
> 
> Please advise...


just w8 for the nomination to be approved mate before you lodge the
visa to be safe if somethings go wrong with the nomination


----------



## Rajmohan

Hello Seniors

Please help me, I am holding 457 and thinking to apply ENS subclass 186 employer will sponsor me. 

In order apply PR what is the IELTS score I have to get? I should take academic or general training and how many years validity for the result?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RHCP4ever

Rajmohan said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> Please help me, I am holding 457 and thinking to apply ENS subclass 186 employer will sponsor me.
> 
> In order apply PR what is the IELTS score I have to get? I should take academic or general training and how many years validity for the result?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


5.0 each module in TRT stream 6.0 each module in Direct Entry stream


----------



## RHCP4ever

The long wait is over...got my pr this morning.My timeline is visa lodged 3Dec 14,nomination granted on Nov.28,2014...gudluck everyone to your visa application


----------



## VISHPHARMA

It is truly a milestone in my life, I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all for the immense support and guidance you gave me throughout last six months. Finally!!! Proudly I can say Permanent Resident Of Australia... Aussi Aussi Aussi.. 
I pray to God that everyone will get their visa soon


----------



## fabfabfab

Hi there

My work lodged the nomination on 10/03/2015. The person who lodged the nomination advised me today that we now have a case officer.

Is this a good sign? How long does it usually take once a case officer has been allocated?

They won't let me lodge my application unless the nomination is approved - which is fine. I just would like to know what I should be expecting timeframe wise... I've got all my documents ready to go and have already done the medical in February.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24

Nominations are currently taking 4-5 months for processing. Knowing you have a case officer is neither a good nor bad sign. I assume they know they have a case officer because they've been asked to provide additional information.

If you lodge your application after the nomination is approved, you can expect it to take an additional 4-5 months to be processed. They can't prevent you lodging your application, although if they're paying for it perhaps they can refuse to reimburse you the costs unless you wait until the nomination is approved.


----------



## nobinscaria

I have lodged my Nomination and visa after one month.. and i was given the option to take medicals.. now should i take the medicals straight away or only when i am askd to do?


----------



## Maggie-May24

If you've already submitted your application, I'd go ahead and do the medicals now so it doesn't cause any delays in processing.


----------



## Jonty90

Hi guys
I applied my 186 on 12 Dec 14 ...I got my nomination approved in Nov 24... still waiting..Any idea which month file they are processing.


----------



## fabfabfab

Maggie-May24 said:


> Nominations are currently taking 4-5 months for processing. Knowing you have a case officer is neither a good nor bad sign. I assume they know they have a case officer because they've been asked to provide additional information.
> 
> If you lodge your application after the nomination is approved, you can expect it to take an additional 4-5 months to be processed. They can't prevent you lodging your application, although if they're paying for it perhaps they can refuse to reimburse you the costs unless you wait until the nomination is approved.


Thanks Maggie,

Well my understanding is they've offered to pay for the visa application itself.. However, I might have to bring your response to their attention because their understanding is that the process will only take 3 months total. Not sure if they'd like to wait 8-10 months, that seems like a long time for all of us and I don't mind paying for it myself. Especially if it will speed up the process.

Now I have to think how I'll explain this to them..


----------



## as8562

Hi everyone,

Haven't posted here before however have ready almost every post since November. This forum has kept me updated on how the visas were/are progressing. 

I recently got my PR and following is my timeline:
Medicals: 5th Dec 2014
Applied: 16th Dec 2014
Visa: 24th April 2015

Which makes it 131 (approx) days.

Based on few other posts I have read in past, it seems like most of the visas (High-risk countries) are getting processed within 130-140. 

Anyways, thought I would share my experience. Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their visa.

Ta
As


----------



## matteob8610

Hi all,

finally my nomination has been approved !!!! it took 5 and half months.

Now, since I am applying for the visa, I have a couple of questions; I am positive you will be able to help me.

1: the immi website says they require certified copies of the documents. I have the Australian police check and the Italian police check not certified as yet. If I go on the character requirements section, it doesn't say clearly that they have to be certified. 
Did you guys certified these documents?

Also the IELTS test, same question.


2: Since I got married 2 months ago, my wife will get my surname. She will get a new passport in 3 months approximately. At the moment she still has her old valid passport with her maiden name.
Through the marriage certificate, she already got the driver licence with the new last name though.
Should we apply with her new last name or just keeping the old one and notify the immigration once she will get the new passport?
As far as I know the Visa is totally connected with the passport but, just double check with you.

Thank you
Matteo


----------



## Maggie-May24

1. If you upload colour scans, you don't need to certify your documents.

2. Your wife needs to use the surname that's on her current passport, but you can then notify DIBP once her new passport arrives (upload completed form 929 plus colour scan of new passport).


----------



## matteob8610

Thanks a million Maggie, helpful as usual.

Matt


----------



## Jonty90

Hi guys

Nomination Applied: 4th August 2014

Nomination cleared: 23rd Nov 2014

186 Applied: 12th December 2014

Medical Cleared: 28th April 2015

waiting for visa..


----------



## montu_seshil

Hi all,

just received call from agency that my 186 ENS - TRT approved today. haven't told my wife yet... i will give her big surprise..

this is my timeline :
nomination and visa application lodge : 09/01/2015
DRS application -no additional documents requested.
visa grant date : 05/05/2015
Total days taken : 117

thank you so much all of you...


----------



## ckwan

Hi fam,
I have applied for my nomination in 2014 June 25th. And sent/called them multiple times. Only get the reply of your application is still being processed by the department... It's almost 11 months now. 
What should I do...


----------



## Drazen

You have to keep in mind that a case manager only looks at no more than 5 applications a day. Then during that period their may have of been some returns or other cases which seek greater priority. 

At the same time, I would ask your agent who you can call or which case manager is working on this and chase them up yourself rather then waiting on your migration agent.


----------



## CCMS

Drazen said:


> I would ask your agent who you can call or which case manager is working on this and chase them up yourself rather then waiting on your migration agent.


You may be in breach of your engagement contract, if you do this. Better check first!


----------



## ckwan

Drazen said:


> You have to keep in mind that a case manager only looks at no more than 5 applications a day. Then during that period their may have of been some returns or other cases which seek greater priority.
> 
> At the same time, I would ask your agent who you can call or which case manager is working on this and chase them up yourself rather then waiting on your migration agent.


I see. But I have called them so many times. They just wouldn't discuss the nomination with me. but I have got the case officers email tho. I'm afraid he will give me the same reply... 'Still being processed.'


----------



## ckwan

CCMS said:


> You may be in breach of your engagement contract, if you do this. Better check first!


What you meant???
The engagement contract with my migration agent?


----------



## Drazen

ckwan said:


> I see. But I have called them so many times. They just wouldn't discuss the nomination with me. but I have got the case officers email tho. I'm afraid he will give me the same reply... 'Still being processed.'


Then it's best to wait. Maybe try again in 2 weeks.


----------



## Maggie-May24

They won't discuss the nomination with you because it's not your application, it's your employer's. And if they've used a migration agent, the communication will go through the agent. You can ask your employer about the status, and they will be able to follow up with the agent. But ultimately all you can really do is wait.


----------



## nobinscaria

Guys did any body had the good news recently? what month are immi handling now.. any idea.. The waiting kills mate..


----------



## montu_seshil

nobinscaria said:


> Guys did any body had the good news recently? what month are immi handling now.. any idea.. The waiting kills mate..


see my timeline :

nomination and visa application lodge : 09/01/2015
DRS application -no additional documents requested.
visa grant date : 05/05/2015
Total days taken : 117


----------



## matteob8610

Hi guys,

I lodged the 186 visa application on 29th of April (the nomination's been approved a couple of days earlier), all the documents uploaded, medical tests done last week but when I log in onto the immi account the status is still "application received".

Does it mean that the application has not been opened as yet?

I know the time frame for the 186 is between 4 and 6 months but I was just wondering whether is normal having the status "application received" after 1 month.

Do you guys know, by any chance, which month immi are handling now?
Did anybody else apply around April like me?

Thank you
Matt


----------



## Ali786

*186 visa*

Hi
I have lodge my 186 visa on 15 dec 14 still no case officer assigned yet, can some one tell me how long does it take.


----------



## Maggie-May24

186 visas seem to be taking 5-6 months at the moment. You may have a CO and not know it as they'll only contact you if they need any further information. Otherwise you may simply hear from them when they advise the decision on your application.


----------



## Ali786

Thanks Maggie I have only lodge my nomination and no medicals I have to wait for co on my case then he will ask for Medicals I believe see what's happen.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Yes, if you haven't submitted your medicals, you will find out you have a CO when they contact you to complete those.


----------



## nobinscaria

My MA has advised, Immi has reached the 186 Quota for this financial year... so they will slowly start opening the files in july


----------



## Ali786

Hi
It's going on 6 months on15 June since I have lodge my case but still no CO can some have any idea what should I do. Thanks


----------



## matteob8610

Hi Ali786,

is your status in progress or still application received?

Cheers


----------



## Ali786

matteob8610 said:


> Hi Ali786,
> 
> is your status in progress or still application received?
> 
> Cheers


Hi matteob,
Is shows that still in progress.


----------



## jafry

Hi Maggie,

Do you have any sample copy of employer reference letter saying that employer is happy to extend contract for further 2 years.

Thanks,
Jafry


----------



## Ali786

jafry said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Does anyone knows that I have worked 3 years with this company and now he's backing up from submit the documents required from case officer bcoz the company is not doing good at the moment the document he submit to case officer was fraudulent for 186 visa in this situation where do I stand.
> Thanks


----------



## jafry

Hi Ali,

Why do you mention my name in your message?


----------



## nobinscaria

hi any good news .. this is so silent ..


----------



## Maggie-May24

Ali786 said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Does anyone knows that I have worked 3 years with this company and now he's backing up from submit the documents required from case officer bcoz the company is not doing good at the moment the document he submit to case officer was fraudulent for 186 visa in this situation where do I stand.
> Thanks


I'd suggest you speak with your employer. It sounds like their nomination may be refused if they don't provide truthful documents, in which case your application would also be refused. Unfortunately there's really nothing you can do about it if your employer chooses not to provide the required documents.


----------



## brc1984

hello, i applied 186 TRT with nomination on 20th nov 2014, but haven't heard anything yet from immigration. even doesn't assign CO yet and still waiting most 7 months already,,, i tried to contact many time to immigration but they said your application still in process but nothing happening.... don't understand what happened?
please advice me something regarding this.....
thanks


----------



## david1984

Hi All

I have received my TRN Number from my agent and uploaded all my docos last week with the medical due to be uploaded by Bupa tomorrow.
Once the medical has been uploaded is there some next step I should take? The page doesnt have a submit icon or anything, Im assuming you applicaion is picked up by an agent automatically, however I just want to make sure Im not missing anything obvious.

Many thanks in advance 

David


----------



## deepak01

Maggie-May24 said:


> My nomination has been approved today. Although I've indicated in my timeline above that it was non DRC, I did include a cover letter to my application that because I'd frontloaded by health check and included my police checks with my application, that I hoped they would consider it decision ready. So maybe that's helped it move along quickly.
> 
> There's a statement in the nomination approval letter as follows:
> 
> "The nominee has lodged an application for permanent residence which is currently being processed."
> 
> So I take that as confirmation that lodging the nomination and application together speeds the process up somewhat. Will update once I hear anything more.


hello everyone, 
Iin few days i am going to apply 186 Ens TRT permanent residence. do i need to attached cover letter as well with my resume.


----------



## dungleq

Hi,

Both my nomination and visa applications were lodged on 10 Dec 2015 through Migration Agent.

I understand the Department states processing time being 4-6 months, but in reality, 2 friends of mine got visa approval in 4-6 weeks (lodged through MA) which is much faster. Has anyone in this forum got visa approval in shorter time frame than stated by the Department?

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Based on what I've seen recently, 4-6 weeks would be miraculously fast. Most recent grants have been June applications or early July. I'd expect a 6-month wait and anything earlier than that would be a nice surprise.


----------



## dungleq

Maggie-May24 said:


> Based on what I've seen recently, 4-6 weeks would be miraculously fast. Most recent grants have been June applications or early July. I'd expect a 6-month wait and anything earlier than that would be a nice surprise.


Thanks Maggie. I will keep finger crossed then...


----------



## jenglermengler

I applied on the 12th of November and still no news.
My agent advised they approved 2 weeks ago another application lodged on the 1st of November, however it doesn't seem indicative of where they are at by the looks of things and other comments in the forum.


----------



## Mirzaa

brc1984 said:


> hello, i applied 186 TRT with nomination on 20th nov 2014, but haven't heard anything yet from immigration. even doesn't assign CO yet and still waiting most 7 months already,,, i tried to contact many time to immigration but they said your application still in process but nothing happening.... don't understand what happened?
> please advice me something regarding this.....
> thanks


Hi brc1984 ...please let me know when u got ur pr ...bcz i m waiting frm 8 months ...no reply from co ....always said its in processing


----------



## spindoctor

Good Day everyone,


My employer has submitted the 186 nomination on 30th March this year and was given a TRN number. I noticed you guys are able to see the status, ie received or in progress.

My employer(HR department) said I could view it but for some reason Im unable to with my immi account.

I rang up immigration department and they informed me that I can only see the status if I am using my employer's immi account. Is that correct? 
I just dont get how some of you guys are able to see the status of the nomination.

So she informed me the turnaround time for the nomination to be looked at will be around 6 months but she also informed me I could submit my permanent residency application as long as I have the TRN number(which my employer have provided). Has anyone done this before?


looking forward to your advise.




regards



Danny


----------



## Indian_457_Dependent

dungleq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both my nomination and visa applications were lodged on 10 Dec 2015 through Migration Agent.
> 
> I understand the Department states processing time being 4-6 months, but in reality, 2 friends of mine got visa approval in 4-6 weeks (lodged through MA) which is much faster. Has anyone in this forum got visa approval in shorter time frame than stated by the Department?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Dungleq - Did you receive your PR? How long did it take?


----------



## Mark38

*How to apply for 186 visa?*

Hi all,
We have been on 457 visa for 2 years and now we will apply for 186 ens visa.
I got price from some migration agencies but they are too expensive so I am thinking of doing the application by myself.
Is there anyone who applied by himself/herself? And 
Can you please help me what I have to do step by step?

Much appreciated


----------



## Mark38

Ali786 said:


> Thanks Maggie I have only lodge my nomination and no medicals I have to wait for co on my case then he will ask for Medicals I believe see what's happen.


Hey Ali, did you apply through a MIgration Agent?


----------



## Mark38

matteob8610 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged the 186 visa application on 29th of April (the nomination's been approved a couple of days earlier), all the documents uploaded, medical tests done last week but when I log in onto the immi account the status is still "application received".
> 
> Does it mean that the application has not been opened as yet?
> 
> I know the time frame for the 186 is between 4 and 6 months but I was just wondering whether is normal having the status "application received" after 1 month.
> 
> Do you guys know, by any chance, which month immi are handling now?
> Did anybody else apply around April like me?
> 
> Thank you
> Matt


Hey Matt, did you do your application through MA?


----------



## Mark38

Jonty90 said:


> Hi guys
> I applied my 186 on 12 Dec 14 ...I got my nomination approved in Nov 24... still waiting..Any idea which month file they are processing.


Hey Jonty, did you do your application through MA?


----------



## r.vicks

*Acknowledgement letter*

Hey All,

i applied for ENS 186 in 1st week of Jan and still did not get acknowledgement letter just wondering how long it takes to get ack letter and will i get it by email or immi account of my agent ?


----------



## Indian_457_Dependent

You should get it immediately from your MA.



r.vicks said:


> Hey All,
> 
> i applied for ENS 186 in 1st week of Jan and still did not get acknowledgement letter just wondering how long it takes to get ack letter and will i get it by email or immi account of my agent ?


----------



## baba-bubble

Hi guys, for visa 186 of direct entry visa, does an applicant who is a Sales Marketing manager - need to work in the same field of experience as he had? Or he can work in any field as long as he is working at the Sales Marketing Manager position? Thanks.


----------



## Jl103

Hi guys,

I'm about to apply for the 186 through Transition stream. I'm wondering, if i'm applying under TRT and we have other Australians working at this company as well, does that mean my employer does not need to provide an audited balance sheet? I've checked immi website, but wasn't sure.

Thank you in advance.
Juju


----------



## r.vicks

Hey Guys,
i already applied for 186 and got bridging and got interim medicare as well, i just want to know can i cancel my private health insurance now or not as my bridging is not in effect yet, my 457 will be expired in 2019 so should i wait for 186 decision or should i cancel my heatlh insurance
Share your experience please.


----------



## Jl103

marco.c84 said:


> This morning I applied for the medicare and I got a temporary card for 1 year.
> I still don't know if I can cancel my private insurance, cause it is required from the 457.


Hi Marco could I please ask if you ended up cancelling the 457 private insurance once you get the medicare? Is it allowed while holding 457?

Thank you,
Juju


----------



## littlefah

My lawyer just adviced us that last year we did the Training Benchmark B too late.
As the company granted sponsor visa on 14 May 2015 we should do the training before 30 June 2016 (financial Year 2015/2016) But we did on 14 July 2016. It have to be the training Benchmark for financial year 2016/2017.
That mean we didn’t make the training Benchmark for financial year 2015/2016 beacuse we did 1 month later. But the lawyer said we can’t do the Training Benchmark B (1%) back date. The only one way to solve this problem is we have to make Training Benchmark A (2%) instead.
I want to know my lawyer give me the correct suggestion or not.
Does it mean we already did the Training Benchmark for financial Yaer 2016/2017 but we didn’t do training Benchmark for the 1st Year of sponser?


----------



## Koldo

*Appeal to Employer Nomination refusal (186 Transition Stream)*

Hey everybody,

All this process has been a constant fight with my employer who was not very keen to put all the documents together at a fast pace. I also had to help quite a bit (except on the financial documents from employer checklist) in all the process.
Long story short, I was applying for the 189 Transition Stream visa. All documents for the employer nomination (1st step) had been submitted in June 2017 and the nomination got refused by the case officer (Nov 2017). These are the reasons:
- The company has been losing money (over 50k) in the past 4 years.
- The company has not provided a letter from accountant attesting financial position of the company, what caused that position and how it could be addressed in order to improve. 
- Also, the company has not submitted any letter explaining how they can meet with all the obligations in regards to employing the nominee for at least 2 more years. That means, doubts that the company will be able to pay my salary in the next few years.

My big question is, can this be appealed by submitting all the documents that will prove paying is achievable and the financial health of the company is not as bad as the net losses show? Maybe a business plan, letter accountant, etc?
If so, does anybody know how much would that cost? Is it worth the trouble? I know it would be for me but my employer is quite reluctant to do things.

Thanks for all the help!

Kind regards,
Koldo


----------

